# DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams December Event Info  DISapalooza (continued)



## WebmasterJohn

Updates are in red.

(Link to original threads that are now locked - 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2201826 and
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2293787 and
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2308613 and
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2318613)

As many of you know, last year was the first time the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams Unlimited Travel participated in Mousefest. We had such a great time that we immediately committed to participating in future Mousefest events.

Sadly the organizers of Mousefest have decided not to host their annual event this year. 

Since the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams already committed to participating and holding a party/event this year we are going forward with those plans for December 2009.

I know many of you have been waiting for details on our event/party in December. We still have many of the details to work out but we have identified the dates of 12/11, 12/12 and 12/13 for DIS related events.

Please understand that this is not a replacement for Mousefest. We look forward to the return of Mousefest in the future and working with the organizers when they decide to have it again. 

I understand many of you are already planning meets and events on your own for that weekend. I think that is awesome. Please know that we have no interest in organizing any of these individual events. I am really pleased to see these have taken on a ‘grass roots’ feel and that individuals have taken it upon themselves to organize these and work out the details.

We do plan on having a couple of DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams sponsored/organized events. Again, specifics are in the works but here is what we know so far:

*Main Party/Event – the evening of Saturday 12/12/2009*
Toy Story Mania Party - Disney Hollywood Studios - 9:30PM - Midnight**

UPDATED 10/29/2009 - **Slight change in event start time.  If this negatively affects you please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com

UPDATE 10/28/2009 - We are no longer taking registrations for this event.  We will begin registering people for the seminar (see below).  Once that is complete we will start to mail out credentials.  You will receive an email letting you know when your credentials have been mailed.






- We are not ready to take waitlist/sign-ups for our main event/party – so please don’t ask. Once we have some specifics worked out we will put up a sign-up form. Until then please be patient.
- We understand that many people will want to attend this year’s party so we are working to ensure we can accommodate as many people as possible so no one is left out.
- We will be charging a small fee to attend this event ($25 per person). This fee is to offset administrative costs and to help ensure everyone who signed up for the party attends. Last year we had some people sign-up who didn’t attend – and since Disney charges us ‘per head’ for these events we wound up wasting money and, worst yet, those were spaces others could have taken.
- We have not worked out the exact fee yet, but plan on keeping it as reasonable as possible so that as many folks who want to attend are able – more details to come.
- Folks who book 2 or more nights with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that weekend will get a priority space on the list for the party as well as have the fee waived.

UPDATE 10/21/2009
We will begin taking 'open registrations' for this event beginning 10/21/2009 at 9PM Eastern Time.  The link to the registration form is below.  For those of you who are impatient and tried the link you will find that form is not turned on yet - you must wait until 9PM Eastern Time on 10/21.

Kevin and John will be in chat that night beginning at 8:45PM to deal with any questions or issues that may come up during the process.

https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap1.cfm

UPDATE 10/14/2009 - Menu at the event:

Cooked to order Grilled Sausages and Peppers with Rolls
Mini Corn Dogs with Mustard
Tortilla Chips with Nacho Cheese and Jalapenos
Green Apple Slices with Caramel Dip
Sugar Dusted Funnel Cakes
Bags of Cotton Candy
Caramel Corn (replaces Boiled Peanuts)
Buttered Popcorn

There will be a cash bar for beer, wine, soda and bottled water

*Friday 12/11/2009 – Seminar*



*UPDATE 11/18/2009 *- Lee Cockerell has graciously agreed to sign copies of his book at the seminar.  In order to speed the process we are asking that everyone bring their own copy of his book to the seminar for him to sign so that we don't have to set-up any kind of merchandise/sales location.  You can purchase his book at any bookstore, any gift-shop on Disney property or on Amazon through this link http://www.wdwinfo.com/merchandise.htm.

VERY IMPORTANT - There will NOT be an opportunity to purchase his book at the seminar so you MUST bring your copy with you.  Lee will only be signing copies of his own book.


*UPDATE 11/01/2009 *- We are no longer accepting registrations for the seminar.

*UPDATE 10/28/2009 *- Event details:

December 11, 2009 at 9AM at the Walt Disney World Dolphin Hotel - Convention Center Conference Room Northern E.  Please arrive at least 30 minutes early to venue as we will not allow anyone to be seated once the seminar begins.  No park admission media is required to attend this event - just your seminar credentials.  If choose to drive to the hotel, regular parking fees will apply.

The cost for this event is $59 per person.

We anticipate the seminar lasting approximately 3 - 4 hours.

Anyone who indicated they may be interested in attending the seminar through the TSM party sign-up process will receive an email from us instructing you how to sign-up for the seminar.  You are under no obligation to have anyone in your party attend the seminar.  The forms are self explanatory and easy to use.

Registrations for the seminar will close at midnight 10/31/2009 to allow us time to have all credentials printed, processed and mailed.



Update 10/21/2009
If you have listened to this weeks podcast you will know that we have announced the speakers at our Seminar.  They will be:

*Lee Cockerell *-  Executive Vice President, Operations (Retired) Walt Disney World Resort 
*Topic*:  _You Can Create Magic Too!  Examples of how Disney Cast Members create magic for guests and for each other._

*Marty Sklar *- Executive Vice President and Walt Disney Imagineering Ambassador (Retired)
*Topic*:  _JUST DO SOMETHING PEOPLE WILL LIKE!  During 30 years as the creative leader of Walt Disney Imagineering, MARTY SKLAR was often asked, “What do you want me to do?” by the Imagineers. In response, he frequently remembered the answer Walt Disney gave when the great Disney artist, Herb Ryman (who drew the first overall illustration of Disneyland and the castles for Disneyland and the Magic Kingdom ) asked the question that brought forth Walt’s  classic response: “Just do something people will like!”  Easy to say, but as the Imagineers created nine of the eleven Disney parks around the world under Marty Sklar’s creative leadership, there were often no simple answers. Join us as the only Disney cast member who was “there” at the opening of all the Disney parks tells the stories – on stage and backstage – from those magic places in Anaheim, Orlando, Tokyo, Paris and Hong Kong._









We are very excited and honored to have both gentlemen come and speak with us.

There will be a separate enrollment and fee for this event.  Those details have not been finalized yet.  With the TSM event sign-up we are asking people to let us know if they are interested in the seminar.  We will be contacting those individuals separately to sign-up for the event and announce a price at that time.

As I said details have not been finalized but the seminar will most likely be in the morning of 12/11/2009 lasting about 4 hours and will take place at the WDW Swan or Dolphin convention center.

You MUST be signed up for the TSM Party to be able to attend this event on Friday.  There will be no way to sign-up for this event if you aren't already signed up for the party.

Update 10/14/09 - We are in the final discussions to put something together.  We are looking at a Friday mid-morning event that will last half a day (4 hours).  There will be a fee for this to cover the cost of the speaker(s) and the venue.  It will most likely be on Disney property at a hotel with convention space.  More details to come.

And we are very close to securing one speaker that has us all VERY EXCITED!!!!


Original ideas with Disney Institute Fell Through - We are working on alternate plans

- We are in talks with the Disney Institute folks to put together some kind of event this day. Most likely this will be some kind of lecture series with multiple speakers. This is all very preliminary but we have thrown out our ‘pie in the sky’ ideas to see what they come back with. I believe I actually heard their heads explode during the conference call when I told them what I wanted to do.
- There will be a charge for this event, however attendees of this event will get priority space on the list for 12/12 party as well as have the fee waived.
- Depending on what we do and the interest from you all this could be a half or full day event and could include meals.
- I am sorry to be so cryptic, but none of the details have been worked out yet.

*Sunday 12/13/2009 – Live Podcast Recording*

UPDATE 10/28/2009 - Event details:

December 13, 2009 at 2PM at the Walt Disney World Dolphin Resort - Convention Center Conference Southern IV and V.  Please arrive at least 30 minutes early to venue as we will not allow anyone to be seated once the recording begins.  No park admission media is required to attend this event - just your party credentials.  If choose to drive to the hotel, regular parking fees will apply.

There is no cost to attend this event.

You must be wearing your party credentials to attend the live taping.

We anticipate the podcast taping will last approximately 90 minutes.


Update 10/21/2009
Specifics have not been finalized but we are still looking at doing this at 2PM at either the Swan or Dolphin.  You will need your party credentials to attend this event.






Update 10/14 - this will most likely be held mid-afternoon (2PMish) at the Swan/Dolphin.  More details to follow. 

- Again, no details have been worked out but we are hoping to secure a venue large enough to have a live show this day. This would be a free event.
- More details to come as the time gets closer.

Again, I am sorry that I don’t have any details for you. I do know that many of you were looking to make your travel plans for this so I wanted to at least get the dates out there.

As I said, once we have more details I will be releasing them to everyone. Also, once we have some specifics worked out we will be putting up a sign-up form for all events.

My goal this year is to make sure everyone who wants to attend the party has the opportunity. I know some were disappointed last year because we had to cut-off the number of attendees to the party. Hopefully this year we will be able to host everyone who wants to attend.

Thanks
John

PS Anyone who writes, emails, PMs or calls about being put on the waitlist will be subject to public humiliation 

UPDATE 10/15/2009 - Dreams Unlimited Travel clients will be receiving an email somtime today/tomorrow with a link to sign-up for the event.  Please use the link provided in the email to sign-up and do not share the link with anyone else - not because we do not want anyone else to see it - but becuase each form is coded based on the type of reservation you booked.  The form you get will not work for everyone.

We will give DU clients a day or two to sign-up and then we are going to publish the sign-up form for the general public.  Based on interest in this event so far we do not anticipate turning anyone away, however if we underestimated the attendance we may have to turn off sign-ups at some point.

Everyone else will be allowed to sign-up afterwards.  We will link to the sign-up form from this page as well as announce it on the podcast AND have a page on the DIS linking to it. 

UPDATE 10/14/2009 - We are finalizing some of the plans and once we have that in place we will start to take sign-ups.  Dreams Unlimited Travel clients will get first priority and will be contacted by their agents on how to sign-up.

Everyone else will be allowed to sign-up afterwards.  We will link to the sign-up form from this page as well as announce it on the podcast AND have a page on the DIS linking to it.

UPDATE 10/09/2009 - Concerning D23 Event on Same Night as TSM Party

We had a conference call with the event services team helping us with the TSM party this past week and I am really surprised they didn't mention this to us.

We have received some questions if it will be possible to attend both the D23 event on the night of 12/12 at DHS as well as our event.

If you want to attend TSM you will need to be at the entrance to MGM prior to the party (9PM) and escorted back to the party. No one will be permitted into the TSM party from other areas of the park - only those escorted from the front of the park will be allowed in the party.

We will have some more details soon but you should know you won't have to have park admission for our party as it is after the park closes. We will be sending out credentials to the party. Please don't ask for details as I don't have them yet.


----------



## DVCsince02

FIRST!!!!!!!


Since it is first, I'll post an unofficial schedule of events.


----------



## tlcoke

New Thread, Thanks John!!


----------



## firsttimemom

second?


----------



## AnneR

First page new thread

John - no new updates.

Closed the last thread right as I posted.

Tracey you ended on top.


----------



## firsttimemom

rats- third. I still have 30 pages of the last thread to get thru. You all were busy today!


----------



## mainegal

Tracey!
You closed the thread!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I've never had a thread spontaneously closed like that!  I wasn't sure if it was my computer again...I was having troubles just prior to NCIS starting and I thought it was acting up again.

Speaking of NCIS...it was a good one tonight, eh?  Love that show...book 'em Dano-zo.  Love the pop culture references...


----------



## mainegal

Does this mean all the nonsense rolleyes1) on the previous threads can't be read?!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Tracey!
> You closed the thread!!



I thought you went to sleep.


----------



## tlcoke

I got second, just behind Jen.  John's note popped up with my last post.


----------



## DVCsince02

It was Pam that closed the thread.


----------



## mainegal

Well, then, I am glad that I stayed up to see the close of a thread.
A new experience for me.


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> I think it was Pam that closed the thread.



Yes, Pam had a note after John's


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Does this mean all the nonsense rolleyes1) on the previous threads can't be read?!



No you can still read, just can't post.


But what nonsense???


----------



## chirurgeon

Page 1??????

No, darn it.

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

Made the first Page! (Very weird. This was on the first page then suddenly moved to page 2)

Just caught up on the days happenings.  I feel so cool I own the same gun as Paul and Puck. 

Anne hang in there.  Only a few weeks until several days of deep soul rejuvenation in Orlando.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I thought you went to sleep.



was supposed to be turning off the computer, but one last look...  
and BAM! thread closed!


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> I've never had a thread spontaneously closed like that!  I wasn't sure if it was my computer again...I was having troubles just prior to NCIS starting and I thought it was acting up again.
> 
> Speaking of NCIS...it was a good one tonight, eh?  Love that show...book 'em Dano-zo.  Love the pop culture references...



It actually startled me.  Kaitlyn laughed when she found out it was just a closed thread.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Tracey you ended on top.



Woo Hoo!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I'm a lucky girl tonight...6000 and closed the thread!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Made the first Page!
> 
> Just caught up on the days happenings.  I feel so cool I own the same gun as Paul and Puck.
> 
> Anne hang in there.  Only a few weeks until several days of deep soul rejuvenation in Orlando.



I am so looking forward to it - meeting all you new friends.

I am working very hard at choosing the right attitude every day but sometimes it just stinks.


----------



## jeanigor

Second Page.
Thanks for the heads up Jen!!!


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm a lucky girl tonight...6000 and closed the thread!



Congratulations!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Second Page.
> Thanks for the heads up Jen!!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Second Page.
> Thanks for the heads up Jen!!!



Are you stuffed with all your birthday celebrating?


----------



## mainegal

Yes, I was "just reading", but I wanted to reply to Tracey's last post.

I have two Penney's Mickey snowglobes, 2005 and 2008. Stephen thinks they should go to the church Christmas bazaar!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I am so looking forward to it - meeting all you new friends.
> 
> I am working very hard at choosing the right attitude every day but sometimes it just stinks.



you're right- sometimes it does just stink. But that's when you lean on your friends. They prop you up until things don't stink so much.


----------



## DVCsince02

disneydreamgirl said:


> i'm a lucky girl tonight...6000 and closed the thread!



Go buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Second Page.
> Thanks for the heads up Jen!!!



Hi Todd!! How was dinner?


----------



## sshaw10060

Catching up on Amazing Race. I just saw the Sauna Bus in Talinn Estonia. I so want to try the Sauna Bus.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> you're right- sometimes it does just stink. But that's when you lean on your friends. They prop you up until things don't stink so much.



This is what I so appreciate about this group.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Yes, I was "just reading", but I wanted to reply to Tracey's last post.
> 
> I have two Penney's Mickey snowglobes, 2005 and 2008. Stephen thinks they should go to the church Christmas bazaar!



I have been getting them every year for at least the last 10 years.


----------



## LMO429

what time does the dolewhip meet at the poly on 12/13 is it 4???


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> I am so looking forward to it - meeting all you new friends.
> 
> I am working very hard at choosing the right attitude every day but sometimes it just stinks.



Don't know if it will help and I can't attribute the quote (not my own) but I try to use this as my philosophy.  I'm paraphrasing..."If I don't like something and I can't change it, I need to change the way I think about it."  Had to employ this heavily when I had a co-worker who was causing me and others an awful lot of grief.  I had to actively look for positives, which was not easy some days!

Not sure if it really applies for you...just trying to give some words of encouragement.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Catching up on Amazing Race. I just saw the Sauna Bus in Talinn Estonia. I so want to try the Sauna Bus.



I saw that- my 11 yr old was mortified at the thought of having to sit there w/ strangers (needless to say I get the middle seat when we fly together)


----------



## spaddy

Woohoo new thread.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I am working very hard at choosing the right attitude every day but sometimes it just stinks.



Been there, done that. And, yes, it stinks!

Good thing, it won't stink forever. Years from now, you will look back on the stinky times and know that you are ever so okay with life.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DVCsince02 said:


> Go buy a lottery ticket!



Things do come in threes...


----------



## tlcoke

LMO429 said:


> what time does the dolewhip meet at the poly on 12/13 is it 4???



4:00 or immediately after the Podcast taping, which ever comes last.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Don't know if it will help and I can't attribute the quote (not my own) but I try to use this as my philosophy.  I'm paraphrasing..."If I don't like something and I can't change it, I need to change the way I think about it."  Had to employ this heavily when I had a co-worker who was causing me and others an awful lot of grief.  I had to actively look for positives, which was not easy some days!
> 
> Not sure if it really applies for you...just trying to give some words of encouragement.



that's what I am trying to do.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Are you stuffed with all your birthday celebrating?





tlcoke said:


> Hi Todd!! How was dinner?



Very good. As usual. Will post a pic later.



LMO429 said:


> what time does the dolewhip meet at the poly on 12/13 is it 4???



Yes. Or following the Podcast Recording, if it runs over.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> This is what I so appreciate about this group.


----------



## DVCsince02

LMO429 said:


> what time does the dolewhip meet at the poly on 12/13 is it 4???



Hi Lauren!
Yes, after the podcast recording.  I posted a schedule of events, it's the 2nd post.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Been there, done that. And, yes, it stinks!
> 
> Good thing, it won't stink forever. Years from now, you will look back on the stinky times and know that you are ever so okay with life.


----------



## sshaw10060

Anne just think about the lead you can build on Todd while he is off celebrating his B-day. That should brighten your day a little.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I have been getting them every year for at least the last 10 years.




I had a Mickey snowglobe where he was holding flim. I gave it to the manager of the town movie theater.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

sshaw10060 said:


> Catching up on Amazing Race. I just saw the Sauna Bus in Talinn Estonia. I so want to try the Sauna Bus.



Love AR...we watch that and NCIS religiously!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Anne just think about the lead you can build on Todd while he is off celebrating his B-day. That should brighten your day a little.



Oh - he is here!  He just has not gotten his groove on.
Must be all the food.


----------



## LMO429

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi Lauren!
> Yes, after the podcast recording.  I posted a schedule of events, it's the 2nd post.



Hi!

This works out great we have dinner at Ohana at 5pm that night so Ill be in the neighborhood! then off to MVMCP


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Love AR...we watch that and NCIS religiously!



NCIS is my show!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

So, I'm gathering JC Penney always has a Mickey Globe on Black Friday...do they always sell out and what is this year's like.  I will be over on Sunday but then won't have another chance until the following Saturday.  I love snow globes and M-I-C-K-E-Y!


----------



## firsttimemom

I loved watching AR revisit the hay bales this season. I vividly remember the girl that spent 10 hours unrolling those several seasons back. 

DH downloaded the application once. I totally laughed - I have -0- sense of direction and he can't drive a stick shift. We'd be out in the first week.


----------



## mainegal

Now that Todd is here, there is no way I can keep up.

My eyeballs are falling out of my head and on to the keyboard.

Please do not say anything important after I go to bed!!!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> NCIS is my show!



Mine too.


----------



## sshaw10060

disneydreamgirl said:


> Love AR...we watch that and NCIS religiously!



Now there playing volleyball in the mud while wearing their underwear. That I don't need to try.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Now that Todd is here, there is no way I can keep up.
> 
> My eyeballs are falling out of my head and on to the keyboard.
> 
> Please do not say anything important after I go to bed!!!



you just have to read and catch up.  Good Night


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Now that Todd is here, there is no way I can keep up.
> 
> My eyeballs are falling out of my head and on to the keyboard.
> 
> Please do not say anything important after I go to bed!!!



You could ask Todd to keep notes for you


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Oh and on snow globes...I got one at the Disney Store that is so cute...has Mickey and Minnie in it, Christmas theme, dated 2009 and it was $10 with a $35 purchase.  Sale is still going on because I popped in there on the way back from up North today.


----------



## sshaw10060

mainegal said:


> Now that Todd is here, there is no way I can keep up.
> 
> My eyeballs are falling out of my head and on to the keyboard.
> 
> Please do not say anything important after I go to bed!!!



Oh yeah, everyone has been waiting for you to go to bed to talk about the good stuff.  That explains the last 50 pages quite well.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

sshaw10060 said:


> Now there playing volleyball in the mud while wearing their underwear. That I don't need to try.



So you've seen can-de-la-bra, are you a can-de-la-bra?


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Oh yeah, everyone has been waiting for you to go to bed to talk about the good stuff.  That explains the last 50 pages quite well.



You sound like you are feeling better.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> You could ask Todd to keep notes for you


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Night Tracey - sleep tight!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


>



I'm bad.


----------



## sshaw10060

disneydreamgirl said:


> So you've seen can-de-la-bra, are you a can-de-la-bra?



I did. That was pretty funny.  He can't help it he's from Minnesota


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> So, I'm gathering JC Penney always has a Mickey Globe on Black Friday...do they always sell out and what is this year's like.  I will be over on Sunday but then won't have another chance until the following Saturday.  I love snow globes and M-I-C-K-E-Y!



It is a free giveaway they usually have about 1000 per store, only available while supplies last when the store opens on Black Friday, it has a coupon for a percentage off shopping on Saturday inside the box.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Night Tracey - sleep tight!



I am still here, It was Lyn who was leaving again.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> You sound like you are feeling better.



I feel better, but Pam is still pretty bad and I think Otto is about to get sick too.  I am hoping to go to work tomorrow since I haven't been in almost 2 weeks and I am a little afraid to check my messages and voice mail.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I feel better, but Pam is still pretty bad and I think Otto is about to get sick too.  I am hoping to go to work tomorrow since I haven't been in almost 2 weeks and I am a little afraid to check my messages and voice mail.



I hate coming back to hundreds of messages, I like that I can read them on my phone.  I sometimes get 200 emails in a day.


----------



## tickledtink33

I missed the opening of the new thread, jeeeez.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> I feel better, but Pam is still pretty bad and I think Otto is about to get sick too.  I am hoping to go to work tomorrow since I haven't been in almost 2 weeks and I am a little afraid to check my messages and voice mail.



That is the only reason, I usually take my laptop with me on Vacation, so I can keep my mailbox manageable for when I return. Now I have my Iphone and can do it to some extent from there.


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> I missed the opening of the new thread, jeeeez.



It happened in a flash!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> It happened in a flash!



Sure did, no warning, just happened.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Sure did, no warning, just happened.



I never experienced a thread closing like that.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> It is a free giveaway they usually have about 1000 per store, only available while supplies last when the store opens on Black Friday, it has a coupon for a percentage off shopping on Saturday inside the box.



I've never done a Black Friday shopping trip.  I imagine it would be a zoo, but worth it if you scored some decent stuff!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I never experienced a thread closing like that.



My first time too, usually, I  come in 10+ pages into the new thread.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> I've never done a Black Friday shopping trip.  I imagine it would be a zoo, but worth it if you scored some decent stuff!



The key to Black Friday, Is stay away from the Box stores (kmart, walmart...) until they have opened their doors, Go get only what you want and get in & get  out of the store as fast a you can and then move on to the next store on your list. This is not the time for casual shopping, otherwise you will be ran over.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> The key to Black Friday, Is stay away from the Box stores (kmart, walmart...) until they have opened their doors, Go get only what you want and get in & get  out of the store as fast a you can and then move on to the next store on your list. This is not the time for casual shopping, otherwise you will be ran over.



My theory is to shop online


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> That is the only reason, I usually take my laptop with me on Vacation, so I can keep my mailbox manageable for when I return. Now I have my Iphone and can do it to some extent from there.



When I go away for more than a few days I usually check my e-mail, but I did not while on my cruise.  There were only 700 emails when I got back.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> The key to Black Friday, Is stay away from the Box stores (kmart, walmart...) until they have opened their doors, Go get only what you want and get in & get  out of the store as fast a you can and then move on to the next store on your list. This is not the time for casual shopping, otherwise you will be ran over.



The real key is to stay home and put up Christmas lights.


----------



## tlcoke

My Black Friday shopping pattern is :
JC Penny's for Snowglobe & coupon only (unless there is a must have item in ad) Then I drive 60 miles north to the outlet mall which opened at Midnight, to get their early bird sales at my favorite stores, then I go hit Walmart, and other stores on the south side of Indianapolis which is 30 miles north of the outlet mall then I drive back home once I hit the sales and stores I wanted to catch.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> The real key is to stay home and put up Christmas lights.





I think I am doing that this weekend.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> The real key is to stay home and put up Christmas lights.



I do that on Wednesday and over Thanksgiving Weekend.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> The key to Black Friday, Is stay away from the Box stores (kmart, walmart...) until they have opened their doors, Go get only what you want and get in & get  out of the store as fast a you can and then move on to the next store on your list. This is not the time for casual shopping, otherwise you will be ran over.



Good advice...thanks!  you sound like a pro


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I think I am doing that this weekend.



I may do it this weekend too, as the weather forecast over Thanksgiving is looking a little wet.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> My Black Friday shopping pattern is :
> JC Penny's for Snowglobe & coupon only (unless there is a must have item in ad) Then I drive 60 miles north to the outlet mall which opened at Midnight, to get their early bird sales at my favorite stores, then I go hit Walmart, and other stores on the south side of Indianapolis which is 30 miles north of the outlet mall then I drive back home once I hit the sales and stores I wanted to catch.



Good Lord, how long does that take you!  You have this down to a science...


----------



## WebmasterMike

WooHoo!  New Thread!!


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> My Black Friday shopping pattern is :
> JC Penny's for Snowglobe & coupon only (unless there is a must have item in ad) Then I drive 60 miles north to the outlet mall which opened at Midnight, to get their early bird sales at my favorite stores, then I go hit Walmart, and other stores on the south side of Indianapolis which is 30 miles north of the outlet mall then I drive back home once I hit the sales and stores I wanted to catch.



Tracey there is not enough money in the world to get me to do that. Now the day after Christmas is a different story. All the Christmas decorations are 50% off that day.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> My Black Friday shopping pattern is :
> JC Penny's for Snowglobe & coupon only (unless there is a must have item in ad) Then I drive 60 miles north to the outlet mall which opened at Midnight, to get their early bird sales at my favorite stores, then I go hit Walmart, and other stores on the south side of Indianapolis which is 30 miles north of the outlet mall then I drive back home once I hit the sales and stores I wanted to catch.



 I just can't do this.


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> Yes, I was "just reading", but I wanted to reply to Tracey's last post.
> 
> I have two Penney's Mickey snowglobes, 2005 and 2008. Stephen thinks they should go to the church Christmas bazaar!





mainegal said:


> Been there, done that. And, yes, it stinks!
> 
> Good thing, it won't stink forever. Years from now, you will look back on the stinky times and know that you are ever so okay with life.





mainegal said:


> I had a Mickey snowglobe where he was holding flim. I gave it to the manager of the town movie theater.





mainegal said:


> Now that Todd is here, there is no way I can keep up.
> 
> My eyeballs are falling out of my head and on to the keyboard.
> 
> Please do not say anything important after I go to bed!!!



We all know Lyn went to bed about an hour ago. Why are you in her DIS account and who do you think you are trying to fool us? You should get your own account. Shame on you.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Good advice...thanks!  you sound like a pro



I've been going every year since 1992.  Seen to many close calls to Riots outside of Target & Walmart, that I stopped going to those stores until they had already been open for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> We all know Lyn went to bed about an hour ago. Why are you in her DIS account and who do you think you are trying to fool us? You should get your own account. Shame on you.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> I do that on Wednesday and over Thanksgiving Weekend.



Takes much more than 2 days to get the decorations up at my home. The outside takes 5 or 6 days. Plus all the time spent planning the display in the off season. The indoor decorations take a few days.


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> We all know Lyn went to bed about an hour ago. Why are you in her DIS account and who do you think you are trying to fool us? You should get your own account. Shame on you.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Takes much more than 2 days to get the decorations up at my home. The outside takes 5 or 6 days. Plus all the time spent planning the display in the off season. The indoor decorations take a few days.



I don't do that elaborate of display anymore.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Good Lord, how long does that take you!  You have this down to a science...



I am usually back home around noon.  Then I go back to bed.


----------



## AnneR

Just to revive a theme from earlier today - I just did the math (and it is not Disney math)

I have 12 days of work before DAP.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Tracey there is not enough money in the world to get me to do that. Now the day after Christmas is a different story. All the Christmas decorations are 50% off that day.



I go out then too. The week after Christmas is when I do the bulk of my shopping for the next christmas.  I love discounted gifts.


----------



## georgemoe

Deb is going out early early on Black Friday with her Mom. I will be asleep.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am usually back home around noon.  Then I go back to bed.



I like the thought of just sleeping til noon.

I would definitely celebrate if I ever did that !!!


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Takes much more than 2 days to get the decorations up at my home. The outside takes 5 or 6 days. Plus all the time spent planning the display in the off season. The indoor decorations take a few days.



we removed 2 over grown hollies on either side of our front door as well as some laurel shrubs that were next to those earlier this summer and then it got too hot to plant new stuff.

 Now that I'm thinking of it- what the heck are we going to put lights on this year? LOL!


----------



## tickledtink33

Speaking of bed, my eyelids are drooping and I am so sleepy, I think it's time to turn in.

Good night all


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Deb is going out early early on Black Friday with her Mom. I will be asleep.


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> Speaking of bed, my eyelids are drooping and I am so sleepy, I think it's time to turn in.
> 
> Good night all



Good Night Kim


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Speaking of bed, my eyelids are drooping and I am so sleepy, I think it's time to turn in.
> 
> Good night all



Night Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Deb is going out early early on Black Friday with her Mom. I will be asleep.



can't imagine how cold it is there in the wee hours of black friday. brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> Just to revive a theme from earlier today - I just did the math (and it is not Disney math)
> 
> I have 12 days of work before DAP.



Oh, I like your way of thinking...I have only 14 working days until DAP!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I like the thought of just sleeping til noon.
> 
> I would definitely celebrate if I ever did that !!!



My internal clock won't let me... I have to get up and do something then take a nap later.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> My internal clock won't let me... I have to get up and do something then take a nap later.



Me neither, but I'd lie there and give it a shot...


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> can't imagine how cold it is there in the wee hours of black friday. brrrrrrrrrrrr



You learn to bundle up appropriately.  With our Penny's store, you can sit in your car up until 5 minutes before they open the door.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Me neither, but I'd lie there and give it a shot...



I try, but it doesn't work, I have to get up for a little while then I can go back to bed and sleep all day if I chose to.  Why I can't just stay in bed, I don't know, but my body just won't let me.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> My internal clock won't let me... I have to get up and do something then take a nap later.



I have trouble sleeping past 5:00 - a good day is when I am able to go back to sleep.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I have trouble sleeping past 5:00 - a good day is when I am able to go back to sleep.



I know the feeling.  I hate when I am traveling and am in the Central Time Zone, as I wake up even earlier, as my body wakes me up at 4:00 regardless.


----------



## sshaw10060

firsttimemom said:


> we removed 2 over grown hollies on either side of our front door as well as some laurel shrubs that were next to those earlier this summer and then it got too hot to plant new stuff.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking of it- what the heck are we going to put lights on this year? LOL!



You need one or two of these:


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> You need one or two of these:



Nice, that is my type of display.  Just don't have time or resources to do something that elaborate.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> You need one or two of these:



that's a great idea! No tree? Fake it! 

btw- love the edge on the photo


----------



## sshaw10060

I just realized I have to fly to Austin to speak the Tuesday before DAP. I hate when things I committed to 12 months ago interfere with the stuff I really want to do. Oh well. Guess I will end up taking the entire week off.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

sshaw10060 said:


> You need one or two of these:



Is that pic from your house?


----------



## sshaw10060

firsttimemom said:


> that's a great idea! No tree? Fake it!
> 
> btw- love the edge on the photo



It's not my yard, but I do own one of the big trees in the center. The sell them at http://christmaslightshow.com People refer to them as megatrees. You can also make minitrees by wrapping lights around florist easels or tomato cages. I have 16 of the in red and green.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I just realized I have to fly to Austin to speak the Tuesday before DAP. I hate when things I committed to 12 months ago interfere with the stuff I really want to do. Oh well. Guess I will end up taking the entire week off.



So - how many days of work before DAp?


----------



## tlcoke

I am trying to hit 1900 posts then I am calling it a night.


----------



## sshaw10060

Here are my mega and minitrees. They have red and green lights on them, but only the green are lit in the picture.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> So - how many days of work before DAp?



I have 11 1/2 work day and 3 Holidays between now and DAP


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Here are my mega and minitrees. They have red and green lights on them, but only the green are lit in the picture.



Did you build your PVC Trees or purchase them?


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> It's not my yard, but I do own one of the big trees in the center. The sell them at http://christmaslightshow.com People refer to them as megatrees. You can also make minitrees by wrapping lights around florist easels or tomato cages. I have 16 of the in red and green.




hmm- not sure if I can talk DH into $130 for a tree form (x 2) and then for the same amount in the spring for real trees. hmm- wonder if it's too late to get something planted in zone 7.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> So - how many days of work before DAp?



12 days by my count (including the Austin trip). I am off next Thu and Fri.



tlcoke said:


> Did you build your PVC Trees or purchase them?



I purchased a kit that has all the connectors you then by the pipe and supply the lights.  The 15' tree ends up being about $300 plus lights. I have 6400 lights on mine but it will support 9600 lights. I buy all my lights (except some high end LEDs I use) on clearance after the holidays.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> It's not my yard, but I do own one of the big trees in the center. The sell them at http://christmaslightshow.com People refer to them as megatrees. You can also make minitrees by wrapping lights around florist easels or tomato cages. I have 16 of the in red and green.



I tried to make the Tomato cage trees one year, but they just didn't look right.


----------



## sshaw10060

firsttimemom said:


> hmm- not sure if I can talk DH into $130 for a tree form (x 2) and then for the same amount in the spring for real trees. hmm- wonder if it's too late to get something planted in zone 7.



The mini trees are really cute and much cheaper.  A lot of florists have rusty easels they will give away for free, or you can buy them for 3 or 4 bucks each. Two strands of lights covers them nicely.  A walkway lined with them looks great.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> I buy all my lights (except some high end LEDs I use) on clearance after the holidays.



I always buy my light after the holidays too.


----------



## WebmasterMike

sshaw10060 said:


> I just realized I have to fly to Austin to speak the Tuesday before DAP. I hate when things I committed to 12 months ago interfere with the stuff I really want to do. Oh well. Guess I will end up taking the entire week off.


Texas is not a bad place to be before DAP!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> 12 days by my count (including the Austin trip). I am off next Thu and Fri.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a kit that has all the connectors you then by the pipe and supply the lights.  The 15' tree ends up being about $300 plus lights. I have 6400 lights on mine but it will support 9600 lights. I buy all my lights (except some high end LEDs I use) on clearance after the holidays.



How/where do your store all your decorations?


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> I tried to make the Tomato cage trees one year, but they just didn't look right.



The easels have a better look to them.  Less teepee like. I use easels these days.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> The mini trees are really cute and much cheaper.  A lot of florists have rusty easels they will give away for free, or you can buy them for 3 or 4 bucks each. Two strands of lights covers them nicely.  A walkway lined with them looks great.



I may have to try to make these sometime in the future.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I may have to try to make these sometime in the future.



2 more Tracey.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> 2 more Tracey.



Almost there, which will mean I posted nearly 200 posts today.


----------



## firsttimemom

Well, I think I'm going to hit the hay and dream of christmas lights on trees thaat I don't have. And of christmas parties with friends I have never met. 

And the long range forecast for Orlando goes thru 12/1 with a high of 73 and aa low of 58.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Almost there, which will mean I posted nearly 200 posts today.



Did you ever think you would be so chatty?


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


>



How was work Brandie?


----------



## tlcoke

Here is my 1900th post Woo Hoo!!!

Good Night Liz, Sweet DAP Dreams...


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Scott - I'm impressed by your mad light skills!  I'm going to suggest a few of your ideas to DH who is our resident light man.


----------



## sshaw10060

k5jmh said:


> Texas is not a bad place to be before DAP!



I actually grew up in Plano TX and was at the game the Nolan Ryan picture is from.  The bloody lip was thanks to Bo Jackson.  I don't mind the trip, but the timing stinks and so does the pay. I supplement my income by giving continuing education lectures and this one doesn't pay great for the amount of time I am spending.



AnneR said:


> How/where do your store all your decorations?



In the Christmas shed of course. When I couldn't fit the lawn mower in the shed I convinced Pam I needed another one.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Here is my 1900th post Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> Good Night Liz, Sweet DAP Dreams...



Night Tracey.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


>



Hi Brandie!! How was your first night.


----------



## sshaw10060

Night Tracey


----------



## AnneR

> In the Christmas shed of course. When I couldn't fit the lawn mower in the shed I convinced Pam I needed another one.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Night Tracey.



Good Night Anne, Scott, Pam, Mike, Brandie and anyone else out there lurking.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

wow 410 pages!


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


>



No laughing. I take my Christmas decor seriously.  Kind of like Paul takes his guns.


----------



## sshaw10060

I really needed to go to bed an hour ago. Night all. Tomorrow is chat night!


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> How was work Brandie?



Tonight was just orientation...so we had to watch the safety, diversity, and harassment videos...I thought of Don during the harassment video... 

Buuuuuuuuuuuut...my primary job function is listed as clerical as opposed to cashier! I will still be a cashier but since clerical can't give me 40 hours, they are balancing me out as a cashier as well. And I've already gotten a raise!  Since they put me as clerical instead of cashier, it meant a slightly higher hourly wage than a cashier. So employed for 4.5 hours and I've already gotten a promotion and a raise...

Oh and DAP dates have officially been cleared!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Night all - got to hit the hay myself.  Have great sleeps everyone!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> No laughing. I take my Christmas decor seriously.  Kind of like Paul takes his guns.



The chuckles was over needing a new storage shed for your lawn mower.


----------



## scarlett873

Oh and so far, I'm either off or will be home in plenty of time for chat for the next two Wednesdays!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight was just orientation...so we had to watch the safety, diversity, and harassment videos...I thought of Don during the harassment video...
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuut...my primary job function is listed as clerical as opposed to cashier! I will still be a cashier but since clerical can't give me 40 hours, they are balancing me out as a cashier as well. And I've already gotten a raise!  Since they put me as clerical instead of cashier, it meant a slightly higher hourly wage than a cashier. So employed for 4.5 hours and I've already gotten a promotion and a raise...
> 
> Oh and DAP dates have officially been cleared!



Congrats Brandie...you'll be running the place soon at that rate!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight was just orientation...so we had to watch the safety, diversity, and harassment videos...I thought of Don during the harassment video...
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuut...my primary job function is listed as clerical as opposed to cashier! I will still be a cashier but since clerical can't give me 40 hours, they are balancing me out as a cashier as well. And I've already gotten a raise!  Since they put me as clerical instead of cashier, it meant a slightly higher hourly wage than a cashier. So employed for 4.5 hours and I've already gotten a promotion and a raise...
> 
> Oh and DAP dates have officially been cleared!



Clerical job! Pay Raise! and Clearance for DAP!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Seriously...gotta go before I post anything else.  If I don't get some sleep I will be falling asleep during an awards ceremony tomorrow morning...that'd be great when they call my company's name followed by mine.  Can you say embarrassing!


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Seriously...gotta go before I post anything else.  If I don't get some sleep I will be falling asleep during an awards ceremony tomorrow morning...that'd be great when they call my company's name followed by mine.  Can you say embarrassing!



Night Pam


----------



## scarlett873

disneydreamgirl said:


> Congrats Brandie...you'll be running the place soon at that rate!





AnneR said:


> Clerical job! Pay Raise! and Clearance for DAP!


So I guess I can call it a good first night at work! 

I've got my schedule for the next two weeks already...I do work all weekend, but it is what it is...I'll take what I can get! And I'm off tomorrow...lol


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> So I guess I can call it a good first night at work!
> 
> I've got my schedule for the next two weeks already...I do work all weekend, but it is what it is...I'll take what I can get! And I'm off tomorrow...lol



Not everything has to work out perfectly - you got chat and DAP.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


>





scarlett873 said:


> Tonight was just orientation...so we had to watch the safety, diversity, and harassment videos...I thought of Don during the harassment video...
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuut...my primary job function is listed as clerical as opposed to cashier! I will still be a cashier but since clerical can't give me 40 hours, they are balancing me out as a cashier as well. And I've already gotten a raise!  Since they put me as clerical instead of cashier, it meant a slightly higher hourly wage than a cashier. So employed for 4.5 hours and I've already gotten a promotion and a raise...
> 
> Oh and DAP dates have officially been cleared!





scarlett873 said:


> Oh and so far, I'm either off or will be home in plenty of time for chat for the next two Wednesdays!



Cool on the first night and raise Brandie!


----------



## georgemoe

Time to hit the hay myself. Night everyone.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight was just orientation...so we had to watch the safety, diversity, and harassment videos...I thought of Don during the harassment video...
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuut...my primary job function is listed as clerical as opposed to cashier! I will still be a cashier but since clerical can't give me 40 hours, they are balancing me out as a cashier as well. And I've already gotten a raise!  Since they put me as clerical instead of cashier, it meant a slightly higher hourly wage than a cashier. So employed for 4.5 hours and I've already gotten a promotion and a raise...
> 
> Oh and DAP dates have officially been cleared!



Awww thanks BrandiE 

Ohh...and I hate to do it but

The gun posted on the other thread, sorry I was out playing flag football so I missed all the madness, was actually at 45 GAP.  Same caliber as the 45 ACP but a shorter round with very similar ballistics.  Allow for a smaller frame and is my primary carry gun.  Sorry Paul   The GAP is a glock specific round and isn't very heavy in the market.   My other carry is a Kimber Pro CDP 45 ACP, I have an affinity for the 45 caliber!  

Unlike my buddy, I don't get to shoot much, so I'm more of a collector.  I have a large collection of WWII rifles and a couple pistols along with a half dozen hunting guns.


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Time to hit the hay myself. Night everyone.



Night George.  I am not too far behind.


----------



## WebmasterMike

AnneR said:


> Night George.  I am not too far behind.



It is still early, East-coasters!!


----------



## dpuck1998

k5jmh said:


> It is still early, East-coasters!!



I'm up, a little wired from a late flag football game.....what new Mike?


----------



## katscradle

Well it's about time!


----------



## AnneR

k5jmh said:


> It is still early, East-coasters!!



That is one way to look at it - I have been up since 4:00 and will be up no later than 5:30.  Unfortunately, I do need sleep.

I will have more stamina for DAP if I don't arrive exhausted.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well it's about time!



You missed the closing of the thread - right in the middle of posting.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hey!!!! New Digs!!

(looks around)

Needs new paint....and those curtains HAVE to go!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> FIRST!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Since it is first, I'll post an unofficial schedule of events.




Congrats on first Jen!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm up, a little wired from a late flag football game.....what new Mike?



We just booked out car service for DAP.  Put Jr. down to bed.  Trimmed the kitty's claws, watched V in HD on the 105" TV in the loft, surfing the DIS, Facebook, had to tell some genius (not John) at work that they will lose digits if they unplug the conference room phone again and plug in an unmanaged switch (this happens in many of our 30+ conference rooms).

Just a normal day in Mikey World.

How about you?


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> FIRST!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Since it is first, I'll post an unofficial schedule of events.




Jen congrats on getting first post!


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> Hey!!!! New Digs!!
> 
> (looks around)
> 
> Needs new paint....and those curtains HAVE to go!!



Whats the matter? They don't make the carpet?



k5jmh said:


> We just booked out car service for DAP.  Put Jr. down to bed.  Trimmed the kitty's claws, watched V in HD on the 105" TV in the loft, surfing the DIS, Facebook, had to tell some genius (not John) at work that they will lose digits if they unplug the conference room phone again and plug in an unmanaged switch (this happens in many of our 30+ conference rooms).
> 
> Just a normal day in Mikey World.
> 
> How about you?



Sounds like a fun day!  Do you have a projector for the 105"?  That must be a big wall to fill up. 

I take it you are running IP phones, Cisco?


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm a lucky girl tonight...6000 and closed the thread!




Congrats on getting last post!


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> Oh and on snow globes...I got one at the Disney Store that is so cute...has Mickey and Minnie in it, Christmas theme, dated 2009 and it was $10 with a $35 purchase.  Sale is still going on because I popped in there on the way back from up North today.



Thanks for letting me know that, I will have to check it out!


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> So you've seen can-de-la-bra, are you a can-de-la-bra?




I can't believe he didn't know what a candlabra was!


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like a fun day!  Do you have a projector for the 105"?  That must be a big wall to fill up.



Yep, projector!  It has Screen that comes out of theceiling.









dpuck1998 said:


> I take it you are running IP phones, Cisco?



Cisco in Houston, Large Avaya/Lucent in Owensboro, KY.  Like the Avaya much better (and I am a cisco guy).


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> The key to Black Friday, Is stay away from the Box stores (kmart, walmart...) until they have opened their doors, Go get only what you want and get in & get  out of the store as fast a you can and then move on to the next store on your list. This is not the time for casual shopping, otherwise you will be ran over.




I think it's just not better to go!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> My Black Friday shopping pattern is :
> JC Penny's for Snowglobe & coupon only (unless there is a must have item in ad) Then I drive 60 miles north to the outlet mall which opened at Midnight, to get their early bird sales at my favorite stores, then I go hit Walmart, and other stores on the south side of Indianapolis which is 30 miles north of the outlet mall then I drive back home once I hit the sales and stores I wanted to catch.




This must take you all day!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Page 13!!

So, I've added another night to our stay & delayed our flight to Monday, so now Kelly & I will get to watch the Podcast, and since we're going to be there an extra night, may as well go to MVMCP, too!

Less than a month away; I'd better pay attention to these threads!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Takes much more than 2 days to get the decorations up at my home. The outside takes 5 or 6 days. Plus all the time spent planning the display in the off season. The indoor decorations take a few days.




Well then you put me to shame on the outside stuff.
I can usually get everything up in one day!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I like the thought of just sleeping til noon.
> 
> I would definitely celebrate if I ever did that !!!



I am with you on this!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I have trouble sleeping past 5:00 - a good day is when I am able to go back to sleep.



For me I usually get up at 7, so if I sleep til 8 I feel lie I got a sleep in.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> You need one or two of these:




I would love it, but DH would kill me.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> No laughing. I take my Christmas decor seriously.  Kind of like Paul takes his guns.



DH thinks he has his hands full with me, I have nothing on you!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight was just orientation...so we had to watch the safety, diversity, and harassment videos...I thought of Don during the harassment video...
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuuut...my primary job function is listed as clerical as opposed to cashier! I will still be a cashier but since clerical can't give me 40 hours, they are balancing me out as a cashier as well. And I've already gotten a raise!  Since they put me as clerical instead of cashier, it meant a slightly higher hourly wage than a cashier. So employed for 4.5 hours and I've already gotten a promotion and a raise...
> 
> Oh and DAP dates have officially been cleared!



I am glad it went well for you!
A promotion and a raise on the first shift. 
All clear for DAP!!


----------



## AnneR

Morning everyone!  New day, new thread!

Three weeks from today, I will be finishing my packing!  That's because 3 weeks and I day I will be at DAP.


----------



## Renysmom

For anoyone who came here first... Shows up and its a looooonnngggg one


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> This must take you all day!



I leave the house at 3:40 a.m. and am usually back home by 1 p.m.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Anne & Kelly!! & Everyone not up yet.

Getting ready to head out for my walk, as the rain has moved East.


----------



## Renysmom

LMO429 said:


> Hi!
> 
> This works out great we have dinner at Ohana at 5pm that night so Ill be in the neighborhood! then off to MVMCP



We have a 5:00 ADR at The Plaza in MK so this is perfect for us as well.  Is there a meeting time and place at MVMCP for everyone yet?



tlcoke said:


> That is the only reason, I usually take my laptop with me on Vacation, so I can keep my mailbox manageable for when I return. Now I have my Iphone and can do it to some extent from there.



I take mine with me so  can dump memory cards from my camera I am gonna bring my netbook this year and see how that works



disneydreamgirl said:


> I've never done a Black Friday shopping trip.  I imagine it would be a zoo, but worth it if you scored some decent stuff!



   I love 4:00 am on Black Friday, John even goes with me


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Anne & Kelly!! & Everyone not up yet.
> 
> Getting ready to head out for my walk, as the rain has moved East.



Morning Tracey!

You have sent the rain our way - the weatherman is saying that we shall see clouds building today with rain tonight and tomorrow

Have a great walk.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning Kelly Tracy and Ann.

Up early this morning to go back to work, but Pam isn't feeling up to watching Otto, so I am home for the day.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Is there a meeting time and place at MVMCP for everyone yet?



Nothing official as of yet.



Renysmom said:


> I take mine with me so  can dump memory cards from my camera I am gonna bring my netbook this year and see how that works



I am not going to bring mine on this trip, just my Iphone.



Renysmom said:


> I love 4:00 am on Black Friday, John even goes with me



I love Black Friday and the search for the best deal, though usually I am shopping for myself on that day.  Two stores I shop at the outlet mall for Clothes and Shoes have very good Early Bird sales that day, so I stock up.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning Kelly Tracy and Ann.
> 
> Up early this morning to go back to work, but Pam isn't feeling up to watching Otto, so I am home for the day.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Morning Scott - have a good first day back to work.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning Kelly Tracy and Ann.
> 
> Up early this morning to go back to work, but Pam isn't feeling up to watching Otto, so I am home for the day.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Morning Scott, I hope Pam starts feeling better soon.


----------



## AnneR

> I am not going to bring mine on this trip, just my Iphone.


That's my plan!


----------



## tlcoke

I am off for my morning walk and to start listening to this week's podcast.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morn all - the rain finally stopped here (at least for now...)  Hope all have a good Wednesday...


----------



## AnneR

kymickeyfan717 said:


> Morn all - the rain finally stopped here (at least for now...)  Hope all have a good Wednesday...



Morning Kathy.


----------



## corky441

Morning Anne, Kelly, Tracey & Scott    and Kathy

So John finally shut us down last night huh....

Have to go and start catching up on the old & now this new thread.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## corky441

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD*


----------



## AnneR

Morning Marilee!

He caught us all mid-post.

The sad part is that he did not have more fun...


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Morning all and...

Happy Birthday Todd!   

Looking forward to another nice, sunny day here...tonight and tomorrow the rain arrives here however our weekend forecast looks terrific!

It's Glee night with DH, so not sure I'll make it to chat unless the 10 pm finish is flexible.


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> We all know Lyn went to bed about an hour ago. Why are you in her DIS account and who do you think you are trying to fool us? You should get your own account. Shame on you.



Lyn is up again! But stll not up early enough for early morning walk. 
Maybe I need to skip chat tonight?


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I like the thought of just sleeping til noon.
> 
> I would definitely celebrate if I ever did that !!!




Yippeee!!! I haven't done _that _in a long time!


----------



## corky441

disneydreamgirl said:


> Morning all and...
> 
> Happy Birthday Todd!
> 
> Looking forward to another nice, sunny day here...tonight and tomorrow the rain arrives here however our weekend forecast looks terrific!
> 
> It's Glee night with DH, so not sure I'll make it to chat unless the 10 pm finish is flexible.



Morning Pam, looks like we're getting the rain tomorrow. Really can't complain though, we have been having beautiful weather these past few weeks 



mainegal said:


> Lyn is up again! But stll not up early enough for early morning walk.
> Maybe I need to skip chat tonight?



Hey Lyn, I had great intentions to get up and get out for a walk too, but that didn't happen 
I am stopping at Macy's though on my way to work - does department store walking count  ???


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Almost there, which will mean I posted nearly 200 posts today.




Oh, my!!!
You need more slow days at work, obviously.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

corky441 said:


> Morning Pam, looks like we're getting the rain tomorrow. Really can't complain though, we have been having beautiful weather these past few weeks



So true, it has been beautiful and I can deal with mid-week rain when the weekend forecast is so good!  I have Friday and Monday off this weekend...so looking forward to it!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Aach!  Just looked at the time...gotta go or I'm going to be late!!!  Hope everyone has a great day today...I'll have to break 900 posts later on, maybe I'll pop in at lunch.


----------



## mainegal

corky441 said:


> Hey Lyn, I had great intentions to get up and get out for a walk too, but that didn't happen
> I am stopping at Macy's though on my way to work - does department store walking count  ???



Absolutely!

My new library location is a few blocks further away from the Town Office. RT is exactly one mile. I will need to go there twice a day.


----------



## mainegal

I enjoyed the chatter about Christmas decorations.
In a small apartment with two working adults, I do not do much decorating.
but I sure do enjoy seeing what other people do. Which isn't near as much as it was when I was a kid.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!!!
> You need more slow days at work, obviously.



At least I had you fine folks to talk to, otherwise I would be internet shopping, (not good)  Must save money for Disney.



disneydreamgirl said:


> Aach!  Just looked at the time...gotta go or I'm going to be late!!!  Hope everyone has a great day today...I'll have to break 900 posts later on, maybe I'll pop in at lunch.



Only 3 posts to go Pam, You will be there before the day is done.


----------



## sshaw10060

Todd. There talking about you on the Pocast. Are your ears burning?


----------



## tlcoke

​Happy
Birthday
Todd!!!!​
Enjoy Your Day!!!
(just don't end up in the ER again)


​


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> Aach!  Just looked at the time...gotta go or I'm going to be late!!!  Hope everyone has a great day today...I'll have to break 900 posts later on, maybe I'll pop in at lunch.



You can do it!!! Easy...
Hope you have a good lunch.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> At least I had you fine folks to talk to, otherwise I would be internet shopping, (not good)  Must save money for Disney.



and for your Black Friday Spree!!!


----------



## mainegal

Tracey, this is the day you will have a higher post count than me. 
Do look back and wave to me. I will never be able to keep up with your flying fingers.


----------



## mainegal

This is Todd's "birthday", but he still has the rest of the month and into DAP to celebrate.  
Hoorah!


----------



## tlcoke

Today, may be as slow as yesterday, here at work.  We do have the Information Technology wide (in which Printing falls under) Thanksgiving Pot Luck today at lunch.  I stopped at Walmart this morning and picked up a cherry pie as my contribution.

Turkey at Lunch - means Nap this afternoon..


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Tracey, this is the day you will have a higher post count than me.
> Do look back and wave to me. I will never be able to keep up with your flying fingers.



I caught up with your post count in two days.


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> I enjoyed the chatter about Christmas decorations.
> In a small apartment with two working adults, I do not do much decorating.
> but I sure do enjoy seeing what other people do. Which isn't near as much as it was when I was a kid.



I don't decorate as much as i used to inside our house, it's just the two of us. I do go all out on the tree though - it's my little therapy session - I love looking at all the ornaments we've collected over the years.

DH does the outside decorating, he always complains, but i kmow he really likes to do it . . .
This was his labors from last year


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Turkey at Lunch - means Nap this afternoon..



Can you nap and post at the same time?


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I caught up with your post count in two days.



You were a _very _busy poster.
I attempted to keep up, but alas, I cannot post with the same intensity. 
I am here in spirit, still...


----------



## mainegal

corky441 said:


> DH does the outside decorating, he always complains, but i kmow he really likes to do it . . .
> This was his labors from last year



This is lovely!  Wish it was in my neighborhood.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> .
> 
> Turkey at Lunch - means Nap this afternoon..



NAP - I don't think so - you have serious thread posting to do young lady


----------



## OKW Lover

Morning all - brand new thread to greet us!!!


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> I don't decorate as much as i used to inside our house, it's just the two of us. I do go all out on the tree though - it's my little therapy session - I love looking at all the ornaments we've collected over the years.
> 
> DH does the outside decorating, he always complains, but i kmow he really likes to do it . . .
> This was his labors from last year



Nice decorations, love them with the snow.

I only decorate on the outside of my house these days, since it is just me and I want to share my decorations with everyone.



mainegal said:


> Can you nap and post at the same time?



That's when you get in trouble..


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> NAP - I don't think so - you have serious thread posting to do young lady



Got to hit 2000 today!!


----------



## tlcoke

OKW Lover said:


> Morning all - brand new thread to greet us!!!



Good Morning Jeff.


----------



## Annette_VA

Rick/Lori stole my idea!!  I had gotten quotes to do temporary tattoos and permission from Corey to have them done.  I was waiting until closer to DAP to place my order and was going to pass them out at DATW.  Dang!

Oh well...GMTA, I guess.


----------



## corky441

OKW Lover said:


> Morning all - brand new thread to greet us!!!





tlcoke said:


> Got to hit 2000 today!!




Morning Jeff 

I'm on my way to 1,000 today - it's good to have goals in life


----------



## dpuck1998

since we are posting xmas decorations  

Mine are up for the year.

The section to the left, with the snowflakes, swag and net lights are connected to music so they flash in "osborn style"


----------



## tlcoke

dpuck1998 said:


> since we are posting xmas decorations
> 
> Mine are up for the year.
> 
> The section to the left, with the snowflakes, swag and net lights are connected to music so they flash in "osborn style"



Cool Decorations Don!!


----------



## tlcoke

Got a couple of hours of work to do this morning, then I will be be back in later.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Lyn is up again! But stll not up early enough for early morning walk.
> Maybe I need to skip chat tonight?



I could be your alarm clock - 4am too early?


----------



## OKW Lover

corky441 said:


> Morning Jeff
> 
> I'm on my way to 1,000 today - it's good to have goals in life



That's a pretty good goal.  Only 28 to go!!!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Got to hit 2000 today!!



We are here to help


----------



## AnneR

So I have been sitting at my desk for an hour and I just finished my work email from last night - is not a good omen.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Got to hit 2000 today!!



I _know _you can do that!


----------



## AnneR

Off to first meeting of the day
Hopefully this one will go as planned and I will be back and have time before the next two.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I could be your alarm clock - 4am too early?



Please do not wake my up at 4:00am. 6:00 could be okay.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning


----------



## mainegal

I am enjoying the holiday lights photos. Perhaps a new thread so everyone (not just DAPers) can enjoy them?


----------



## mainegal

Hey, Kim. Good morning to you!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Off to first meeting of the day
> Hopefully this one will go as planned and I will be back and have time before the next two.



hope today is a better day for you!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning all! Don't you just love that new thread smell? 

*Actual DAP question* - How long after you received the e-mail is it taking for most of you to receive your credentials? We have TERRIBLE mail service (our stuff gets misdelivered a lot), so I want to keep track of this.  (I got the e-mail on Friday 11/13.) I know the e-mail said 7-10 days, I just wondered if, according to how they were shipped, what others' experience has been so I know when/if to be concerned.


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Good morning all! Don't you just love that new thread smell?
> 
> *Actual DAP question* - How long after you received the e-mail is it taking for most of you to receive your credentials? We have TERRIBLE mail service (our stuff gets misdelivered a lot), so I want to keep track of this.  (I got the e-mail on Friday 11/13.) I know the e-mail said 7-10 days, I just wondered if, according to how they were shipped, what others' experience has been so I know when/if to be concerned.



I think, if I remember correctly, I got my email on Nov 7th and received the credentials on Nov 12th...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> ​Happy
> Birthday
> Todd!!!!​
> Enjoy Your Day!!!
> (just don't end up in the ER again)
> 
> 
> ​




I HAVE TO STEAL THIS.   HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODD.

Sorry for the steal I am to tied up going through boxes.   Enjoy!!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Please do not wake my up at 4:00am. 6:00 could be okay.



You got it


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning



Morning Kim



firsttimemom said:


> hope today is a better day for you!



A change is in the air - meeting went exactly as planned and I am back for another 45 minutes.


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> Good morning all! Don't you just love that new thread smell?
> 
> *Actual DAP question* - How long after you received the e-mail is it taking for most of you to receive your credentials? We have TERRIBLE mail service (our stuff gets misdelivered a lot), so I want to keep track of this.  (I got the e-mail on Friday 11/13.) I know the e-mail said 7-10 days, I just wondered if, according to how they were shipped, what others' experience has been so I know when/if to be concerned.



They are coming Priority mail, mine took 3 days with the Veterans Day holiday in the mix.  They should come 2 -3 days after receiving email.


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> Good morning all! Don't you just love that new thread smell?
> 
> *Actual DAP question* - How long after you received the e-mail is it taking for most of you to receive your credentials? We have TERRIBLE mail service (our stuff gets misdelivered a lot), so I want to keep track of this.  (I got the e-mail on Friday 11/13.) I know the e-mail said 7-10 days, I just wondered if, according to how they were shipped, what others' experience has been so I know when/if to be concerned.



I received the email on Monday, and my package came on Thursday.  This was the week of Veteran's Day, so there was no mail on Wednesday.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! 

Happy Brithday Todd!


----------



## ADP

*Happy Birthday Todd...*Your young exuberance is contagious!  

Have a great day!  

Have a great day to the rest of the Disney peeps out there!  See you soon at.......*WHOOOOAAAAA DAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!  *


----------



## wildfan1473

Good morning everyone!  

A new thread?  Wow!  It was right after I went to bed, too.  All that posting yesterday wore me out 

Fever has broke, I'm still not feeling _right_, but better.  Hopefully by later this afternoon I'll be up and at 'em.

Oh, and before I forget

 Happy Birthday Todd


----------



## mainegal

Dodie said:


> *Actual DAP question* - How long after you received the e-mail is it taking for most of you to receive your credentials?




I haven't received my credentials.

Oh, no!  That's becaues I am not  going!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

wildfan1473 said:


> Fever has broke, I'm still not feeling _right_, but better.  Hopefully by later this afternoon I'll be up and at 'em.



glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I haven't received my credentials.
> 
> Oh, no!  That's becaues I am not  going!!!



You know you are secretly coming


----------



## scarlett873

Happy Birthday Toddles!!! 

   ​


----------



## kimisabella

Morning all - I see you are off and running on a new thread!  Lots of things going on today, but, most importantly is Todd's Birthday!  

Regarding the credentials, I got the email the evening of November 8th (which was a Sunday) and I received the package on November 12th.  I was shocked to see it come so quickly.


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Good morning all! Don't you just love that new thread smell?
> 
> *Actual DAP question* - How long after you received the e-mail is it taking for most of you to receive your credentials? We have TERRIBLE mail service (our stuff gets misdelivered a lot), so I want to keep track of this.  (I got the e-mail on Friday 11/13.) I know the e-mail said 7-10 days, I just wondered if, according to how they were shipped, what others' experience has been so I know when/if to be concerned.


It took 5 days after I received my email to get my credentials in the mail.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I haven't received my credentials.
> 
> Oh, no!  That's becaues I am not  going!!!





AnneR said:


> You know you are secretly coming



She is going to surprise us and show up at DAP.


----------



## chirurgeon

I just can't keep up with you people.  I'm lucky I made onto page 2 of this thread. 

Happy Birthday, Todd 

       

Is that enough of a party? 

Kim


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> You know you are secretly coming



Wish that could be true. 
The library construction schedule turned out that it would have been an okay time to go.

But now that I am too late for the Toy Story Party and the Seminar...


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> My theory is to shop online







sshaw10060 said:


> The real key is to stay home and put up Christmas lights.



We've tried that, but on a typical year we have ice on the roof by then.  I've had to guide DH off the roof onto the ladder too many times. Now he tries to have it done by deer camp. Hasn't gotten done yet this year, though...maybe this weekend.



tlcoke said:


> My Black Friday shopping pattern is :
> JC Penny's for Snowglobe & coupon only (unless there is a must have item in ad) Then I drive 60 miles north to the outlet mall which opened at Midnight, to get their early bird sales at my favorite stores, then I go hit Walmart, and other stores on the south side of Indianapolis which is 30 miles north of the outlet mall then I drive back home once I hit the sales and stores I wanted to catch.



Good for you.  There is no way, however, you are going to catch me out there.


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> We all know Lyn went to bed about an hour ago. Why are you in her DIS account and who do you think you are trying to fool us? You should get your own account. Shame on you.


----------



## kimisabella

wildfan1473 said:


> Good for you.  There is no way, however, you are going to catch me out there.



I've gone out early morning for BF the last couple of years, but, I've seen a lot of this year's BF ad's already and I have to say there really isn't anything exciting.  I've already gotten the ellusive Zhu Zhu pets, and my girls don't want anything else that is hard to get.  I may be sitting this one out.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Wish that could be true.
> The library construction schedule turned out that it would have been an okay time to go.
> 
> But now that I am too late for the Toy Story Party and the Seminar...


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> I've gone out early morning for BF the last couple of years, but, I've seen a lot of this year's BF ad's already and I have to say there really isn't anything exciting.  I've already gotten the ellusive Zhu Zhu pets, and my girls don't want anything else that is hard to get.  I may be sitting this one out.



I'm going out on BF just because we find it fun.  My wife and I get to hang out together and enjoy the holiday spirit and pick up a few items for xmas.  I think I'm heading to Meijer, seems like they have to best deals this time around.


----------



## DVCsince02

Mary Jo said:


> Page 13!!
> 
> So, I've added another night to our stay & delayed our flight to Monday, so now Kelly & I will get to watch the Podcast, and since we're going to be there an extra night, may as well go to MVMCP, too!
> 
> Less than a month away; I'd better pay attention to these threads!



Woot!


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm going out on BF just because we find it fun.  My wife and I get to hang out together and enjoy the holiday spirit and pick up a few items for xmas.  I think I'm heading to Meijer, seems like they have to best deals this time around.



That's a nice tradition for you guys... Vinny would not go for that, he's not a shopper, lol..We don't have a Meijer here, just the usual TRU, Walmart, Target.


----------



## wildfan1473

kimisabella said:


> That's a nice tradition for you guys... Vinny would not go for that, he's not a shopper, lol..We don't have a Meijer here, just the usual TRU, Walmart, Target.



Several years ago, when Keith commuted to the Cities for work, I had him go early and stop at Best Buy for something (can't remember what it was now).  Afterwards, he swore to me never again was he going out on BF


----------



## baby1disney

*Good Morning everyone!! I'm sitting in computer class right now..listening to the Podcast show and LOOOOVING it!!! I can't wait to get a computer for at home!!

Happy Birthday Todd!!!! I hope you have a great one!!!*


----------



## sshaw10060

Annette_VA said:


> Rick/Lori stole my idea!!  I had gotten quotes to do temporary tattoos and permission from Corey to have them done.  I was waiting until closer to DAP to place my order and was going to pass them out at DATW.  Dang!
> 
> Oh well...GMTA, I guess.



I so want one of those tattoos.



mainegal said:


> I am enjoying the holiday lights photos. Perhaps a new thread so everyone (not just DAPers) can enjoy them?



I'll start one the day after Thanskgiving.  It is a little early right now (says the guy who put up lights in October)



wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> A new thread?  Wow!  It was right after I went to bed, too.  All that posting yesterday wore me out
> 
> Fever has broke, I'm still not feeling _right_, but better.  Hopefully by later this afternoon I'll be up and at 'em.
> 
> Oh, and before I forget
> 
> Happy Birthday Todd



Did you miss my Minnesota comment? I made it just for you


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Annette_VA said:


> Rick/Lori stole my idea!!  I had gotten quotes to do temporary tattoos and permission from Corey to have them done.  I was waiting until closer to DAP to place my order and was going to pass them out at DATW.  Dang!
> 
> Oh well...GMTA, I guess.



LOL..... we talked with John and Kevin.

I'll share with you Annette...as soon as I see one of those DIS Unplugged thongs headed my way or a butt cheek that needs tattooing I'm running the other way!

After Pete's comments about the temp tattoos for PCC1.0 all Rick's been talking about was tattoos for this.


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL..... we talked with John and Kevin.
> 
> I'll share with you Annette...as soon as I see one of those DIS Unplugged thongs headed my way or a butt cheek that needs tattooing I'm running the other way!
> 
> After Pete's comments about the temp tattoos for PCC1.0 all Rick's been talking about was tattoos for this.



I have four cheeks that could be tattooed.....


Thanks everyone for the great birthday wishes!! It will be a fantastic one!


----------



## Launchpad11B

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL..... we talked with John and Kevin.
> 
> I'll share with you Annette...as soon as I see one of those DIS Unplugged thongs headed my way or a butt cheek that needs tattooing I'm running the other way!
> 
> After Pete's comments about the temp tattoos for PCC1.0 all Rick's been talking about was tattoos for this.



Did someone say butt cheek?!! Sorry I got excited for a minute.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> That's a nice tradition for you guys... Vinny would not go for that, he's not a shopper, lol..We don't have a Meijer here, just the usual TRU, Walmart, Target.



Well...it just started last year   It was a lot of fun though, give me a few years and we might burn out.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Did someone say butt cheek?!! Sorry I got excited for a minute.



Down boy..sit....stay....good boy : pats head:


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> I have four cheeks that could be tattooed.....
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the great birthday wishes!! It will be a fantastic one!



I can do 2 but you'll have to talk to Rick or Annette for the other 2....... Unless the other 2 are on the face of some of your entourage.







Launchpad11B said:


> Did someone say butt cheek?!! Sorry I got excited for a minute.





dpuck1998 said:


> Down boy..sit....stay....good boy : pats head:



Funny.... I figured this would have been the other way around..........


----------



## dpuck1998

TheBeadPirate said:


> Funny.... I figured this would have been the other way around..........



Paul has been a little spunky on those meds, I have to play good cop for once.


----------



## Dodie

Our outside lights are up - but we won't turn them on until the Friday night after Thanksgiving. The weather was too nice last week for Phillip to NOT get them up.  We also have the music box that makes them dance, but we turn the music down/off so we don't drive the neighbors crazy.  Except on Christmas Eve. We play the music then.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

dpuck1998 said:


> Paul has been a little spunky on those meds, I have to play good cop for once.



I know that's a new role for ya.... how's that going?!?


----------



## mainegal

The only Black Friday shopping I do is to the places I can walk to. 
Staples, Home Depot, WalMart, Penney's, KMart. I love that I can walk to shopping places! It is a nice off-road walk along a power line right away. No fighting with cars on the streets or in parking lots!


----------



## Dodie

Great Todd-a-Palooza and Tiara Todd shout-out in the show today! Perfect for his birthday.


----------



## sshaw10060

Off to make the preschool run playing stay at home dad for the day. Now that I feel better I have kicked off my own Christmas project X.  It has all the neighbors wondering what I am up to. I think they are a little worried.  Here's a hint: you will not need an I-phone.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Great Todd-a-Palooza and Tiara Todd shout-out in the show today! Perfect for his birthday.



Hehehehehe



sshaw10060 said:


> Off to make the preschool run playing stay at home dad for the day. Now that I feel better I have kicked off my own Christmas project X.  It has all the neighbors wondering what I am up to. I think they are a little worried.  Here's a hint: you will not need an I-phone.



Are we going to be teased and taunted???


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Our outside lights are up - but we won't turn them on until the Friday night after Thanksgiving. The weather was too nice last week for Phillip to NOT get them up.  We also have the music box that makes them dance, but we turn the music down/off so we don't drive the neighbors crazy.  Except on Christmas Eve. We play the music then.



Luckily my neighbors are too far away to hear it   I think!  I'll turn mine on this weekend, because we have xmas with my inlaws on thanksgiving, so we like to get in the spirit.  We will put up the inside decorations too.



TheBeadPirate said:


> I know that's a new role for ya.... how's that going?!?



So far I like it, but I'm always afraid Paul might hurt me


----------



## tickledtink33

Happy Birthday Todd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

sshaw10060 said:


> I so want one of those tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start one the day after Thanskgiving.  It is a little early right now (says the guy who put up lights in October)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss my Minnesota comment? I made it just for you



I saw it 

Minnesotans don't know what Duck Duck Goose is either - my kids are being taught Duck Duck Gray Duck


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> So far I like it, but I'm always afraid Paul might hurt me



No worries, my meds make me a friendly guy.


----------



## corky441

dpuck1998 said:


> since we are posting xmas decorations
> 
> Mine are up for the year.
> 
> The section to the left, with the snowflakes, swag and net lights are connected to music so they flash in "osborn style"



Don, the house looks beautiful - I love the lights blinking to music idea - - - 
"oh Honey, before you start those lights this year - I have another idea"
I am going to be in soooooooo much trouble


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Off to make the preschool run playing stay at home dad for the day. Now that I feel better I have kicked off my own Christmas project X.  It has all the neighbors wondering what I am up to. I think they are a little worried.  Here's a hint: you will not need an I-phone.



Your version of Osborne Lights....


----------



## spaddy

Happy Birthday Todd.

I hope you have a great one!


----------



## corky441

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning





Dodie said:


> Good morning all! Don't you just love that new thread smell?
> 
> *Actual DAP question* - How long after you received the e-mail is it taking for most of you to receive your credentials? We have TERRIBLE mail service (our stuff gets misdelivered a lot), so I want to keep track of this.  (I got the e-mail on Friday 11/13.) I know the e-mail said 7-10 days, I just wondered if, according to how they were shipped, what others' experience has been so I know when/if to be concerned.





wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> A new thread?  Wow!  It was right after I went to bed, too.  All that posting yesterday wore me out
> 
> Fever has broke, I'm still not feeling _right_, but better.  Hopefully by later this afternoon I'll be up and at 'em.
> 
> Oh, and before I forget
> 
> Happy Birthday Todd





kimisabella said:


> Morning all - I see you are off and running on a new thread!  Lots of things going on today, but, most importantly is Todd's Birthday!
> 
> Regarding the credentials, I got the email the evening of November 8th (which was a Sunday) and I received the package on November 12th.  I was shocked to see it come so quickly.





chirurgeon said:


> I just can't keep up with you people.  I'm lucky I made onto page 2 of this thread.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Todd
> 
> 
> 
> Is that enough of a party?
> 
> Kim



*Good Morning everyone*

work has been getting in the way of my DIS time this morning, 

Hopefully I'll have more free time as the day progresses


----------



## TheBeadPirate

dpuck1998 said:


> So far I like it, but I'm always afraid Paul might hurt me





Launchpad11B said:


> No worries, my meds make me a friendly guy.



Yeah, I hear ya... after all the talk over on DATW thread he might snuggle ya to death....... oh, wait.  Wrong guy.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> Good morning all! Don't you just love that new thread smell?
> 
> *Actual DAP question* - How long after you received the e-mail is it taking for most of you to receive your credentials? We have TERRIBLE mail service (our stuff gets misdelivered a lot), so I want to keep track of this.  (I got the e-mail on Friday 11/13.) I know the e-mail said 7-10 days, I just wondered if, according to how they were shipped, what others' experience has been so I know when/if to be concerned.



Hi Dodie. I think both of us got in the last batch of boxes. I've yet to receive anything in the post either.  We must have been put on a bad list or something.


----------



## Dodie

georgemoe said:


> Hi Dodie. I think both of us got in the last batch of boxes. I've yet to receive anything in the post either.  *We must have been put on a bad list or something.*



I can't imagine how THAT would have happened, George!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi Dodie. I think both of us got in the last batch of boxes. I've yet to receive anything in the post either.  We must have been put on a bad list or something.





Dodie said:


> I can't imagine how THAT would have happened, George!!!!



The bad list is better than no list at all.....


----------



## corky441

georgemoe said:


> Hi Dodie. I think both of us got in the last batch of boxes. I've yet to receive anything in the post either.  We must have been put on a bad list or something.



Don't feel bad George - i haven't even gotten the e-mail yet


----------



## spaddy

I don't think George or Dodie are on the "bad list".  You are both too nice for that.

It took only a couple days from when I got the email to get my box.  I am sure everyone will have theirs soon.


----------



## Dodie

spaddy said:


> I don't think George or Dodie are on the "bad list".  You are both too nice for that.



Hmm. Somebody's trying to earn a coveted lime green tiara!


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> Hmm. Somebody's trying to earn a coveted lime green tiara!



Oh I forgot about that. My mother in law might think I have completely lost my mind if I wear a lime green tiara or and tiara for that matter.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Oh I forgot about that. My mother in law might think I have completely lost my mind if I wear a lime green tiara or and tiara for that matter.



Then I am afraid what she would think of me....


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Then I am afraid what she would think of me....



She couldn't help but love you as we all do


----------



## corky441

I can't believe it - I've been listening to the podcast and just found out that the Italian restaurant "NONNO'S" has closed -

I was planning on going there for dinner while DH & I were down for DAP...
darn - darn - darn


----------



## katscradle

Happy Birthday Todd!

We love you, have a great day!


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> So true, it has been beautiful and I can deal with mid-week rain when the weekend forecast is so good!  I have Friday and Monday off this weekend...so looking forward to it!



It's a beautiful day today!
Warm and the sun is shining!


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I can't believe it - I've been listening to the podcast and just found out that the Italian restaurant "NONNO'S" has closed -
> 
> I was planning on going there for dinner while DH & I were down for DAP...
> darn - darn - darn



I can call my Nonna in Clearwater and see if she'll bring dinner..... Let's see. 700...that would only be slightly more than she normally cooks for seven fishes on Christmas Eve.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

katscradle said:


> It's a beautiful day today!
> Warm and the sun is shining!



And someone will be getting the requested Twilight cards at DAP when I see them!


Guess what I got for lunch today?!?


I have 2 extra for anyone that wants them- I schmoozed the girl at the counter and she gave me a handful...


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> At least I had you fine folks to talk to, otherwise I would be internet shopping, (not good)  Must save money for Disney.




Tracey just keep saying I want my spending money for DAP!


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> I don't decorate as much as i used to inside our house, it's just the two of us. I do go all out on the tree though - it's my little therapy session - I love looking at all the ornaments we've collected over the years.
> 
> DH does the outside decorating, he always complains, but i kmow he really likes to do it . . .
> This was his labors from last year



Tell him he did a wonderful job!
I love it!


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> since we are posting xmas decorations
> 
> Mine are up for the year.
> 
> The section to the left, with the snowflakes, swag and net lights are connected to music so they flash in "osborn style"



Don you did a very nice job!


----------



## wildfan1473

TheBeadPirate said:


> And someone will be getting the requested Twilight cards at DAP when I see them!
> 
> 
> Guess what I got for lunch today?!?
> 
> 
> I have 2 extra for anyone that wants them- I schmoozed the girl at the counter and she gave me a handful...



Oh my gosh - what day is it? Seriously?  Is it Tuesday or Wednesday? It's Wednesday, isn't it?  I have tickets to Thursday night's midnight showing and I'm


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Then I am afraid what she would think of me....



She will love you Todd.  Everyone loves Todd!


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> I don't think George or Dodie are on the "bad list".  You are both too nice for that.





spaddy said:


> Oh I forgot about that. My mother in law might think I have completely lost my mind *if I wear a lime green tiara or and tiara for that matter.*



You don't need to wear a tiara to be a princess you know.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> You don't need to wear a tiara to be a princess you know.



That is true. Although I am sure she would look good in one, I have yet to see Deb in a tiara/crown.


----------



## georgemoe

Lunch check-in : 

Garden salad with chipotle ranch dressing and a scoop of tunafish. Croutons on top. ( Croutons in honor of Aaron! ) (And I could of said tuna salad but that is too hoidy toidy for me.) 

Wha-choo having?


----------



## jeanigor

Chicken Cordon Bleu with a side of Mac and Cheese (Not like Chefs de France, but better than yellow death)


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Our outside lights are up - but we won't turn them on until the Friday night after Thanksgiving. The weather was too nice last week for Phillip to NOT get them up.  We also have the music box that makes them dance, but we turn the music down/off so we don't drive the neighbors crazy.  Except on Christmas Eve. We play the music then.




I have the music box as well, but I turn mine up so I can drive the neighbor nuts!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Hello. Just checking in to see if anyone else was talking about butt cheeks......no, ok then, see you later.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> You don't need to wear a tiara to be a princess you know.







georgemoe said:


> Lunch check-in :
> 
> Garden salad with chipotle ranch dressing and a scoop of tunafish. Croutons on top. ( Croutons in honor of Aaron! ) (And I could of said tuna salad but that is too hoidy toidy for me.)
> 
> Wha-choo having?



Peppered turkey and cheese on one of those sandwich thins.  Not too shabby, but I am still hungry.


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> Lunch check-in :
> 
> Garden salad with chipotle ranch dressing and a scoop of tunafish. Croutons on top. ( Croutons in honor of Aaron! ) (And I could of said tuna salad but that is too hoidy toidy for me.)
> 
> Wha-choo having?



chicken noodle soup, saltine crackers and 7 up


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Chicken Cordon Bleu with a side of Mac and Cheese (Not like Chefs de France, but better than yellow death)



yum, that sounds good


----------



## tlcoke

Hi everyone!  Busier day than I expected... Still have a couple of more hours of work to do before I can chat  .

Had a good lunch from our Thanksgiving Feast: Turkey, Dressing, Mashed Potatoes, Mac & Cheese, Broccoli Casserole, Turtle Cheesecake...  (forgot the Green Beans)

I am ready for my nap now.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Chicken Cordon Bleu with a side of Mac and Cheese (Not like Chefs de France, but better than *yellow death*)



Nothing wrong with Kraft Dinner if you know how to doctor it.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I can call my Nonna in Clearwater and see if she'll bring dinner..... Let's see. 700...that would only be slightly more than she normally cooks for seven fishes on Christmas Eve.



Todd she will not bring you dinner for 700!


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Peppered turkey and cheese on one of those sandwich *thins*.  Not too shabby, but I am still hungry.



Thins doesn't sound too filling to me. 

Like the peppered turkey though. TURKEY LURKEY!


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> And someone will be getting the requested Twilight cards at DAP when I see them!
> 
> 
> Guess what I got for lunch today?!?
> 
> 
> I have 2 extra for anyone that wants them- I schmoozed the girl at the counter and she gave me a handful...



I knew I loved you the minute I met you for the first time at DATW #1!
Thank you Lori!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Thins doesn't sound too filling to me.
> 
> Like the peppered turkey though. TURKEY LURKEY!



I am trying to make up for Thanksgiving dinner and WDW ahead of time.  I find it is easier that way.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Nothing wrong with Kraft Dinner if you know how to doctor it.



Agreed. But it isn't my first choice. There are a couple boxes in the pantry for emergency rations.



katscradle said:


> Todd she will not bring you dinner for 700!



Only because she couldn't fit it in her car to bring it from the coast, and she won't use anyone else's kitchen.


----------



## corky441

georgemoe said:


> Lunch check-in :
> 
> Garden salad with chipotle ranch dressing and a scoop of tunafish. Croutons on top. ( Croutons in honor of Aaron! ) (And I could of said tuna salad but that is too hoidy toidy for me.)
> 
> Wha-choo having?



Little diner down the street is having "Thanksgiving" today 

We are all having turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, corn, gravy, dinner roll & cranberry sauce.  
Needless to say , DH is on his own for dinner tonight


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> I have the music box as well, but I turn mine up so *I can drive the neighbor nuts*!



speaking of the neighbors, what was the reaction to the new fence?


----------



## mainegal

Lunch 
Rissoto with spinach, mushroom and turkey!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Agreed. But it isn't my first choice. There are a couple boxes in the pantry for emergency rations.
> 
> 
> 
> Only because she couldn't fit it in her car to bring it from the coast, and she won't use anyone else's kitchen.




I want to meet her!


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Lunch check-in :
> 
> Garden salad with chipotle ranch dressing and a scoop of tunafish. Croutons on top. ( Croutons in honor of Aaron! ) (And I could of said tuna salad but that is too hoidy toidy for me.)
> 
> Wha-choo having?



Tuna sandwich for me -love those new Deli Flats!


----------



## dpuck1998

corky441 said:


> Don, the house looks beautiful - I love the lights blinking to music idea - - -
> "oh Honey, before you start those lights this year - I have another idea"
> I am going to be in soooooooo much trouble



Actually it is pretty easy.  The box just has 6 outlets and plays music.  It controls everything from there.  Just have to decide what to plug in and let'r rip.



katscradle said:


> Don you did a very nice job!



Thanks Kat!  



Launchpad11B said:


> Hello. Just checking in to see if anyone else was talking about butt cheeks......no, ok then, see you later.



I'm thinking we apply those tats as tramp stamps!  I'm still waiting to get my tats, this could be good practice for me.


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> Lunch
> Rissoto with spinach, mushroom and turkey!



Where is the cheese Lyn? 

*There must be cheese!*

You can't call it risotto if there is no cheese.


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> speaking of the neighbors, what was the reaction to the new fence?




Well she is parking on the street and waiting for her hubby to come home at night and park her van.
He back it in and sqeezes out of her van, then backs his truck into the driveway.
Now where will they put their snow? 

They don't seem happy, but oh well!


----------



## dpuck1998

Sidenote, (like everything here isn't a sidenote)

Got to a take a limo to lunch today.  Reward for our school fund raiser that I am in charge of this year.  Lunch at culvers.


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> Tuna sandwich for me -love those new Deli Flats!



We are tuna twins today.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Sidenote, (like everything here isn't a sidenote)
> 
> Got to a take a limo to lunch today.  Reward for our school fund raiser that I am in charge of this year.  Lunch at culvers.




Yay!!


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> Sidenote, (like everything here isn't a sidenote)
> 
> Got to a take a limo to lunch today.  Reward for our school fund raiser that I am in charge of this year.  Lunch at culvers.



How cool Don.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Sidenote, (like everything here isn't a sidenote)
> 
> Got to a take a limo to lunch today.  Reward for our school fund raiser that I am in charge of this year.  Lunch at culvers.



Nice job Don!


----------



## AnneR

Oh George....



It's conference call time

Today's call is with the VA - Grant and Per Diem Program, national call, too many people and people who don't understand the concept of mute.


----------



## TXYankee

Hi 

Checking in on my lunch break.  Hope everyone is doing fine!

For me, Progresso Mushroom soup, Sliced tomato and fruit salad!


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> Sidenote, (like everything here isn't a sidenote)
> 
> Got to a take a limo to lunch today.  Reward for our school fund raiser that I am in charge of this year.  Lunch at culvers.



Sounds like fun Don.  I love Culvers, but there aren't any around here.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Oh George....
> 
> 
> 
> It's conference call time
> 
> Today's call is with the VA - Grant and Per Diem Program, national call, too many people and people who don't understand the concept of mute.



I was on one of those once, the people giving the conference, finally had to stop the call and reschedule.


----------



## georgemoe

Please don't crush Anna. 

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 348 
*User Name Posts *
tlcoke  58 
AnneR  58 
mainegal  28 
sshaw10060  26 
katscradle  24 
disneydreamgirl  22 
corky441  13 
firsttimemom  13 
georgemoe  12 
dpuck1998  11 
jeanigor  10 
wildfan1473  9 
spaddy  7 
DVCsince02  6 
scarlett873  6 
k5jmh  5 
TheBeadPirate  5 
Dodie  5 
tickledtink33  4 
Launchpad11B  3 
kimisabella  3 
ADP  2 
Renysmom  2 
OKW Lover  2 
LMO429  2 
chirurgeon  2 
3guysandagal  2 
WebmasterJohn  1 
IWISHFORDISNEY  1 
baby1disney  1 
Mary Jo  1 
kymickeyfan717  1 
WDWtraveler27  1 
Annette_VA  1 
*aspen37  1 *


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I was on one of those once, the people giving the conference, finally had to stop the call and reschedule.



I have this call once a month - it's a mess.


It is also just busy work that I try to delegate when I can.


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> Hello. Just checking in to see if anyone else was talking about butt cheeks......no, ok then, see you later.



   Bye



AnneR said:


> Tuna sandwich for me -love those new Deli Flats!



I love those too, thye make great sandwiches and less calories 

Lunch for me was left over Chinese....  Was thinking I could sit here an play today but alas my desk is covered in papers so if I dont pop back until after work try and not go too crazy with 50 pages of threads please


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Tuna sandwich for me -love those new Deli Flats!




What are Deli Flats?


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Bye
> 
> 
> 
> I love those too, thye make great sandwiches and less calories
> 
> Lunch for me was left over Chinese....  Was thinking I could sit here an play today but alas my desk is covered in papers so if I dont pop back until after work try and not go too crazy with 50 pages of threads please



I don't think it is as busy as yesterday but we have hours ahead of us.


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> Oh George....
> 
> It's conference call time
> 
> Today's call is with the VA - Grant and Per Diem Program, national call, too many people and people who don't understand the concept of mute.



Have fun Anne. I can mute everyones line if needed. 

Whenever I'm in worldwide training calls theres always someone in Europe or Asia Pacific yapping it up.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Sidenote, (like everything here isn't a sidenote)
> 
> Got to a take a limo to lunch today.  Reward for our school fund raiser that I am in charge of this year.  Lunch at culvers.



Big Man on Campus!


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> Please don't crush Anna.
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 348
> *User Name Posts *
> tlcoke  58
> AnneR  58
> mainegal  28



I am still in third place?!

Come on DAPers - get with the program.

 RAH  RAH


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> What are Deli Flats?



They are small breads, kind of like pita only smaller, softer and sliced.  I like the Oatmeal one.


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> I was on one of those once, the people giving the conference,* finally had to stop the call *and reschedule.



Won't happen with us. We will call in the service operator and boot them off the call. Technology is wonderful.


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Have fun Anne. I can mute everyones line if needed.
> 
> Whenever I'm in worldwide training calls theres always someone in Europe or Asia Pacific yapping it up.



I guess the VA has not figured out that they need that technology.  I can hear cell phones ringing, people talking, paging, etc...

There are also people on cellphones and that makes a mess.


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> Where is the cheese Lyn?
> 
> *There must be cheese!*
> 
> You can't call it risotto if there is no cheese.




Darn! I forgot to add the parm!

There might have been cheese powder in the risotto mix?

You are right - everything must have cheese!!!


----------



## mainegal

spaddy said:


> I love Culvers, but there aren't any around here.




I had my first Culver's in Corydon, Indiana.
Excellent!


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Won't happen with us. We will call in the service operator and boot them off the call. Technology is wonderful.



Do you have an eject button for stupid questions?


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Please don't crush Anna.
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 348
> *User Name Posts *
> tlcoke  58
> AnneR  58
> mainegal  28
> sshaw10060  26
> katscradle  24
> disneydreamgirl  22
> corky441  13
> firsttimemom  13
> georgemoe  12
> dpuck1998  11
> jeanigor  10
> wildfan1473  9
> spaddy  7
> DVCsince02  6
> scarlett873  6
> k5jmh  5
> TheBeadPirate  5
> Dodie  5
> tickledtink33  4
> Launchpad11B  3
> kimisabella  3
> ADP  2
> Renysmom  2
> OKW Lover  2
> LMO429  2
> chirurgeon  2
> 3guysandagal  2
> WebmasterJohn  1
> IWISHFORDISNEY  1
> baby1disney  1
> Mary Jo  1
> kymickeyfan717  1
> WDWtraveler27  1
> Annette_VA  1
> *aspen37  1 *



Awe you are a sweety!
We won't crush her I hope!


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> I am still in third place?!
> 
> Come on DAPers - get with the program.
> 
> RAH  RAH




Stop talking!


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> I guess the VA has not figured out that they need that technology.  I can hear cell phones ringing, people talking, paging, etc...
> 
> There are also people on cellphones and that makes a mess.



We have a teleconferencing service. One level I use for staff or project calls and manage it myself. It's for smaller calls of 5 - 10 people. I just ask anyone who has a noisy background to mute their line.

Large training calls I'm on will use a more costly service that includes an operator and all lines are generally muted at the start of the call and re-opened at the close for Q&A. Works well.


----------



## hideeh

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. 

Work is getting in the way of my fun today!  How dare they expect me to work when there is DISing to do?! 

Hope to catch up later and chat!


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> I have this call once a month - it's a mess.
> 
> 
> It is also just busy work that I try to delegate when I can.



Sounds like you need an intern   -  "OH MAX !!!!"


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> We have a teleconferencing service. One level I use for staff or project calls and manage it myself. It's for smaller calls of 5 - 10 people. I just ask anyone who has a noisy background to mute their line.
> 
> Large training calls I'm on will use a more costly service that includes an operator and all lines are generally muted at the start of the call and re-opened at the close for Q&A. Works well.



I have been on calls that are monitored by an operator - when the group is this large it is very  helpful but this is not what the VA does - just a basic conference call.


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> I am still in third place?!
> 
> Come on DAPers - get with the program.
> 
> RAH  RAH



I didn't know this was a race.


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> Well she is parking on the street and waiting for her hubby to come home at night and park her van.
> He back it in and sqeezes out of her van, then backs his truck into the driveway.
> Now where will they put their snow?
> 
> They don't seem happy, but oh well!





What I wouldn't have given to see the looks on their faces!


----------



## AnneR

corky441 said:


> Sounds like you need an intern   -  "OH MAX !!!!"



I would love an intern like MAX!!

The problem is when I have someone else do this call - it is just gobbledy gook for them.  I at least understand the point of the call because we all ready have operational projects but we still have to be "present" for this call.  It's much better when I can chat with all of you while I sit here.


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> Well she is parking on the street and waiting for her hubby to come home at night and park her van.
> He back it in and sqeezes out of her van, then backs his truck into the driveway.
> Now where will they put their snow?
> 
> They don't seem happy, but oh well!







Please take pictures as soon as you get a snow storm -


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> Where is the cheese Lyn?
> 
> *There must be cheese!*
> 
> You can't call it risotto if there is no cheese.


----------



## wildfan1473

dpuck1998 said:


> Sidenote, (like everything here isn't a sidenote)
> 
> Got to a take a limo to lunch today.  Reward for our school fund raiser that I am in charge of this year.  Lunch at culvers.



That sounds awesome!

Culver's


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> They are small breads, kind of like pita only smaller, softer and sliced.  I like the Oatmeal one.



I got the oatmeal ones.  They are pretty tasty.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Big Man on Campus!



Well, I was just a chaperon, but it was fun.  I didn't eat any custard though, I'm try to diet until DAP.


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> Stop talking!



Oh, sure... 
I am just trying to be a good DAP stay-at-home mascot!


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> I got the oatmeal ones.  They are pretty tasty.



My favorite - easy to make sandwiches with


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, sure...
> I am just trying to be a good DAP stay-at-home mascot!



You make great company!


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> I didn't know this was a race.



Seems it is a posting war between Anne and Tracey - thought Todd was in it, too.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Well, I was just a chaperon, but it was fun.  I didn't eat any custard though, I'm try to diet until DAP.



Lessons from Aaron?


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> They are small breads, kind of like pita only smaller, softer and sliced.  I like the Oatmeal one.



Oh now I know what you mean - those are those little flat breads made by Arnold right?

I love the whole wheat ones. I tried the rye, but they seemed too dry for me, besides they have no seeds. what is rye bread without caraway seeds


----------



## wildfan1473

ahem, pardon the interruption...

This is my 1,000th post!​​
you may go back to your lunch talk now


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Well, I was just a chaperon, but it was fun.  *I didn't eat any custard though*, I'm try to diet until DAP.



If you did that without Aaron he would have your head.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Seems it is a posting war between Anne and Tracey - thought Todd was in it, too.



we are just chatting - a posting war is a different game.


----------



## spaddy

Some photos for today.  These are from last November.


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> Seems it is a posting *war* between Anne and Tracey - thought Todd was in it, too.



It's only a war if Jen says it is.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> ahem, pardon the interruption...
> 
> This is my 1,000th post!​​
> you may go back to your lunch talk now


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> It's only a war if Jen says it is.



what  he said


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> That sounds awesome!
> 
> Culver's



No Culver's here - what is it?


----------



## AnneR

Time to hit the road for the last meeting of the day.  I will see ya'll tonight.  At least for a little while.  Not sure I am going to be home for chat though.


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> ahem, pardon the interruption...
> 
> This is my 1,000th post!​​
> you may go back to your lunch talk now




 Congrats Jen

I'm right behind you - hopefully I'll hit that milstone today as well


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> Time to hit the road for the last meeting of the day.  I will see ya'll tonight.  At least for a little while.  Not sure I am going to be home for chat though.




Bye bye Anne -


----------



## mainegal

dpuck1998 said:


> Well, I was just a chaperon, but it was fun.  I didn't eat any custard though, I'm try to diet until DAP.



How can you go to Culver's and not eat custard?!?!?!


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> No Culver's here - what is it?



Butterburgers.  It's a sit-down burger joint, but they also have chicken and shrimp and other dinner meals.  But the burgers and fries are to die for. 

They are the next best thing to In-N-Out


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Time to hit the road for the last meeting of the day.  I will see ya'll tonight.  At least for a little while.  Not sure I am going to be home for chat though.



Have a good day Anne!


----------



## wildfan1473

mainegal said:


> Seems it is a posting war between Anne and Tracey - thought Todd was in it, too.



Did anyone notice how Tracey came in and swiped the lead spot from Anne and Todd on the last thread?


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> we are just chatting - a posting war is a different game.



I must have my DISdefinitions wrong. Is there a DIS glossary anywhere? 

Posting war is when you up the thread page count enormously, right?


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Lessons from Aaron?



Well I still ate a chicken sandwich, mashed potatoes and some leftover fries 



mainegal said:


> How can you go to Culver's and not eat custard?!?!?!



Because I eat it too often!  It is GOOD!



wildfan1473 said:


> Butterburgers.  It's a sit-down burger joint, but they also have chicken and shrimp and other dinner meals.  But the burgers and fries are to die for.
> 
> They are the next best thing to In-N-Out





corky441 said:


> No Culver's here - what is it?



What he said...except I've never been to an In-N-Out.


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> Butterburgers.  It's a sit-down burger joint, but they also have chicken and shrimp and other dinner meals.  But the burgers and fries are to die for.
> 
> They are the next best thing to In-N-Out



ooooooooooh - sounds yummy 

we don't In-N-Out here either  bummer. But I hear there is one close by when the ABD group is in Hollywood


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> Did anyone notice how Tracey came in and swiped the lead spot from Anne and Todd on the last thread?



  how wicked


----------



## wildfan1473

dpuck1998 said:


> Well I still ate a chicken sandwich, mashed potatoes and some leftover fries
> 
> 
> 
> Because I eat it too often!  It is GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What *he *said...except I've never been to an In-N-Out.



that would be what _*she *_said 

In-N-Out is only in CA and Las Vegas.  It's always the first stop when we go visit my parents


----------



## mainegal

wildfan1473 said:


> Butterburgers.
> They are the next best thing to In-N-Out



Just that word - Butterburgers! Gotta be good... 

I have never been to an In-N-Out.

I _need _to travel more!


----------



## Annette_VA

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL..... we talked with John and Kevin.
> 
> I'll share with you Annette...as soon as I see one of those DIS Unplugged thongs headed my way or a butt cheek that needs tattooing I'm running the other way!
> 
> After Pete's comments about the temp tattoos for PCC1.0 all Rick's been talking about was tattoos for this.



 Uh, no way am I tattooing _any _cheek!


----------



## sshaw10060

[QOTE=jeanigor;34380739]Hehehehehe 
Are we going to be teased and taunted???[/QUOTE]

Don't you know it. Plus having the final product the share with my DIS friends is motivation to actually get it done.



Dodie said:


> Our outside lights are up - but we won't turn them on until the Friday night after Thanksgiving. The weather was too nice last week for Phillip to NOT get them up.  We also have the music box that makes them dance, but we turn the music down/off so we don't drive the neighbors crazy.  Except on Christmas Eve. We play the music then.



What you need is your own FM transmitter so people can sit in their cars and  listen without disturbing the neighbors.  Works like a charm.



tlcoke said:


> I was on one of those once, the people giving the conference, finally had to stop the call and reschedule.



I was on one last week where someone but the call on hold and we all were left listening to bad hold music for 5 minutes.  He was chastised appropriately on return.

For those of you that are interested this is the product I use to control my lights http://lightorama.com


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> Just that word - Butterburgers! Gotta be good...
> 
> I have never been to an In-N-Out.
> 
> I _need _to travel more!



I'm feeling a bit cloistered too Lyn . . . don't feel bad


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> that would be what _*she *_said



Welcome to my world.


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Please take pictures as soon as you get a snow storm -




I will!


----------



## sshaw10060

Annette_VA said:


> Uh, no way am I tattooing _any _cheek!



Come on Annette time to man up and take one for the DIS team


----------



## sshaw10060

I almost forgot. Our credentials came today


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> If you did that without Aaron he would have your head.



That's gross! This is a family board George! Or did you mean..........oh forget it.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> Some photos for today.  These are from last November.




Love the photos!
I love going to BC and seeing the carousel at christmas!
I can't wait till we are there!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> It's only a war if Jen says it is.




She once gave me permission to declare one!


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Butterburgers.  It's a sit-down burger joint, but they also have chicken and shrimp and other dinner meals.  But the burgers and fries are to die for.
> 
> They are the next best thing to In-N-Out




Congrats on your 1000th post!


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Uh, no way am I tattooing _any _cheek!



Puh-leeeeze?!?!


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> ooooooooooh - sounds yummy
> 
> we don't In-N-Out here either  bummer. But I hear there is one close by when the ABD group is in Hollywood


----------



## corky441

Annette_VA said:


> Uh, no way am I tattooing _any _cheek!



But all the "Cool Kids" are doing it   

Besides, it should wear off by Christmas


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> I almost forgot. Our credentials came today




Yay! 
I wonder how many more are still waiting!
I know Dodie is!


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Puh-leeeeze?!?!



OK, Todd - just for you.  But only if you're wearing the DIS thong


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> Love the photos!
> I love going to BC and seeing the carousel at christmas!
> I can't wait till we are there!




Just saw your countdown timer - you & John will be there before you know it.


----------



## aspen37

corky441 said:


> ooooooooooh - sounds yummy
> 
> we don't In-N-Out here either  bummer. But I hear there is one close by when the ABD group is in Hollywood



I need to make sure Kim eats at IN-N-OUT when we are in Cali for the ABD trip. 

Double Double with grilled onions, fries, and a vanilla shake. 
I am so glad that I don't have an IN-N-OUT close to where I live. I would be 50 lbs heavier.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Puh-leeeeze?!?!



Todd tattoo the girl!


----------



## wildfan1473

Annette_VA said:


> OK, Todd - just for you.  But only if you're wearing the DIS thong



He'll be wearing it with his tiara


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> Yay!
> I wonder how many more are still waiting!
> I know Dodie is!




Me Too !


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I need to make sure Kim eats at IN-N-OUT when we are in Cali for the ABD trip.
> 
> Double Double with grilled onions, fries, and a vanilla shake.
> I am so glad that I don't have an IN-N-OUT close to where I live. I would be 50 lbs heavier.




We are going with you!


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> OK, Todd - just for you.  But only if you're wearing the DIS thong



I will order the DIS Unplugged thong tomorrow just so you will tattoo me.


----------



## wildfan1473

aspen37 said:


> I need to make sure Kim eats at IN-N-OUT when we are in Cali for the ABD trip.
> 
> Double Double with grilled onions, fries, and a vanilla shake.
> I am so glad that I don't have an IN-N-OUT close to where I live. I would be 50 lbs heavier.



I've yet to find a better chocolate shake than In-N-Out.  I keep trying...


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> I will order the DIS Unplugged thong tomorrow just so you will tattoo me.



Money well spent.


----------



## corky441

aspen37 said:


> I need to make sure Kim eats at IN-N-OUT when we are in Cali for the ABD trip.
> 
> *Double Double with grilled onions, fries, and a vanilla shake*.
> I am so glad that I don't have an IN-N-OUT close to where I live. I would be 50 lbs heavier.



i'm bloated already


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> I will order the DIS Unplugged thong tomorrow just so you will tattoo me.


----------



## aspen37

wildfan1473 said:


> I've yet to find a better chocolate shake than In-N-Out.  I keep trying...



My grandfather would always have a chocolate shake at IN-N-OUT. He loved them.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Money well spent.



[The post I was going to write would have included needing the eye gouging stick, so I will keep it to myself. This is my public service for today.]


----------



## dpuck1998

wildfan1473 said:


> that would be what _*she *_said
> 
> In-N-Out is only in CA and Las Vegas.  It's always the first stop when we go visit my parents



  Sorry, I know the feeling.  I was called a she for many years on the boards.



Launchpad11B said:


> That's gross! This is a family board George! Or did you mean..........oh forget it.





Since we are posting xmas pics now!


----------



## corky441

Annette_VA said:


> OK, Todd - just for you.  But only if you're wearing the DIS thong





wildfan1473 said:


> He'll be wearing it with his tiara





jeanigor said:


> I will order the DIS Unplugged thong tomorrow just so you will tattoo me.




And i will have the camera & video recorder ready for that moment


----------



## dpuck1998

Something I'm looking foward to on the DAP trip.  Taking photos.  I never get to just take photos other than family and kid pictures.  I'm excited to break out the "big lens" and do some experimenting.  (not that kind Paul)


----------



## Dodie

We were talking about dancing Christmas lights earlier.  The thing that we have is similar to this thing:






You just plug in the different strings of lights that you've divided up into "zones" and then choose the type of Christmas music you want it to play and the lights flash and twinkle by zone to the music.

Like I said - we live in a downtown area - so we're really close to our neighbors. We turn the sound all the way down - so the lights dance with no annoying music.  Until Christmas Eve and Christmas night - then it's full volume all the way for about 4 hours each night!


----------



## Dodie

<<====is scared  in many ways by this statement from Don...


dpuck1998 said:


> Something I'm looking foward to on the DAP trip.  Taking photos.  I never get to just take photos other than family and kid pictures.  I'm excited to break out the "big lens" and do some experimenting.  (not that kind Paul)


----------



## corky441

dpuck1998 said:


> http://www.vicksburg.k12.mi.us/~dpuck1998/gallery/picKLE-cache/73%20December%202007/December%202007%20244_640.jpg[/IMG]



I just love the Osborne Lights 

Not sure if there were more lights or people on the streets the night we were there. Reminded me of NYE in Times Square - just with less alcohol


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> We were talking about dancing Christmas lights earlier.  The thing that we have is similar to this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just plug in the different strings of lights that you've divided up into "zones" and then choose the type of Christmas music you want it to play and the lights flash and twinkle by zone to the music.
> 
> Like I said - we live in a downtown area - so we're really close to our neighbors. We turn the sound all the way down - so the lights dance with no annoying music.  Until Christmas Eve and Christmas night - then it's full volume all the way for about 4 hours each night!



That is exactly what i have Dodie.  It has different song settings and a few options for the lights flashing.  I also had all my outdoor outlets wired to one switch in the house so I can turn them off before going to bed


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> <<====is scared  in many ways by this statement from Don...


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> We were talking about dancing Christmas lights earlier.  The thing that we have is similar to this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just plug in the different strings of lights that you've divided up into "zones" and then choose the type of Christmas music you want it to play and the lights flash and twinkle by zone to the music.
> 
> Like I said - we live in a downtown area - so we're really close to our neighbors. We turn the sound all the way down - so the lights dance with no annoying music.  Until Christmas Eve and Christmas night - then it's full volume all the way for about 4 hours each night!



Dodie - is that the one made by GE?


----------



## aspen37

corky441 said:


> i'm bloated already



It is so worth it! I will be eating this on Dec 16th for dinner. It is my ritual when I go see my family in Vegas that as soon as I get to the house I put my stuff in my room and we go to IN-N-OUT. I have been doing this for years. It tastes even better because I really haven't anything to eat for about 6 to 8 hrs by the time I get there. I don't always have a Double Double, I have to be really hungry for that. My grandma got a Double Double last time and I was like your going to eat all of that? She is 4'10" and 90 lbs. It was pretty funny.


----------



## jeanigor

Looks like Walmart's Black Friday ads are leaked today!


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> That is exactly what i have Dodie.  It has different song settings and a few options for the lights flashing.  I also had all my outdoor outlets wired to one switch in the house so I can turn them off before going to bed



I believe that, in many ways, my husband *Phillip and Don may be *(dare I say it?) *ALIKE*!  Okay. I admitted it. Phillip says that the women's dresses on DATW are "on backward."  Phillip hides in the back and takes pictures of Don when he's up to no good with the camera steeek. I could go on, but I've already admitted enough.  Perhaps that's why I'm not one of Don's DIS wives. I already have a "Don" of my own in real life. 



corky441 said:


> Dodie - is that the one made by GE?


I don't know Marilee. Phillip is in charge of the outside decor.  I do the inside.


----------



## wildfan1473

dpuck1998 said:


> Sorry, I know the feeling.  I was called a she for many years on the boards.



I forgive you


----------



## corky441

*I did it*


Post # 1000


----------



## wildfan1473

dpuck1998 said:


> Something I'm looking foward to on the DAP trip.  Taking photos.  I never get to just take photos other than family and kid pictures.  I'm excited to break out the "big lens" and do some experimenting.  (not that kind Paul)





Dodie said:


> <<====is scared  in many ways by this statement from Don...



That makes two of us


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> *I did it*
> 
> 
> Post # 1000


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Annette_VA said:


>



Now see what you got us into?!?

Am I going to have to keep an eye on Bad Rick and you too?!?

Thong encouragement is funny......



jeanigor said:


> [The post I was going to write would have included needing the eye gouging stick, so I will keep it to myself. This is my public service for today.]



Beginning to see which list the tag fairy was thinking there.........


----------



## fakereadhed

mainegal said:


> How can you go to Culver's and not eat custard?!?!?!



Heck with the custard, just give me the onion rings.


----------



## aspen37

corky441 said:


> *I did it*
> 
> 
> Post # 1000




Congrats!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> I believe that, in many ways, my husband *Phillip and Don may be *(dare I say it?) *ALIKE*!  Okay. I admitted it. Phillip says that the women's dresses on DATW are "on backward."  Phillip hides in the back and takes pictures of Don when he's up to no good with the camera steeek. I could go on, but I've already admitted enough.  Perhaps that's why I'm not one of Don's DIS wives. I already have a "Don" of my own in real life.
> 
> 
> I don't know Marilee. Phillip is in charge of the outside decor.  I do the inside.



I knew that Phillip character was a good guy!!


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> I almost forgot. Our credentials came today



Got my box today as well Scott. Bought time MA got a little DAP love.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Looks like Walmart's Black Friday ads are leaked today!



and...???
What's good?


----------



## dpuck1998

fakereadhed said:


> Heck with the custard, just give me the onion rings.



I prefer the cheese curds myself!  YUM!!


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> I believe that, in many ways, my husband *Phillip and Don may be *(dare I say it?) *ALIKE*!  Okay. I admitted it. Phillip says that the women's dresses on DATW are "on backward."  Phillip hides in the back and takes pictures of Don when he's up to no good with the camera steeek. I could go on, but I've already admitted enough.  Perhaps that's why I'm not one of Don's DIS wives. I already have a "Don" of my own in real life.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well they have cloned a sheep, perhaps there were other experiments as well - - just sayin'


----------



## DVCsince02

We have the Christmas music/lights thing too!


----------



## mainegal

fakereadhed said:


> Heck with the custard, just give me the onion rings.



I want a half and half basket (rings and fries) first.
Then the custard!


----------



## corky441

George - just noticed that the infamous Senor Jorge artwork has been replaced . . . with a TURKEY


----------



## mainegal

dpuck1998 said:


> I prefer the cheese curds myself!  YUM!!



Poutine? In Michigan? or is MI missouri?
French fries topped with fresh cheese curd, covered with brown gravy.  
I need to eat it with someone. Too often gets too cold, too fast.


----------



## chirurgeon

OK I need advice from the Clark Griswalds here.  I have a garland I would like to put around our front door, but our house is brick. I don't know how to hold them up.  Any advice?  If that won't work, I can always put them on the porch awning as usual.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

mainegal said:


> Poutine? In Michigan? or is MI missouri?
> French fries topped with fresh cheese curd, covered with brown gravy.
> I need to eat it with someone. Too often gets too cold, too fast.



These are just fried cheese curds, no gravy.


----------



## wildfan1473

fakereadhed said:


> Heck with the custard, just give me the onion rings.



Cheese curds


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> Lunch check-in :
> 
> Garden salad with chipotle ranch dressing and a scoop of tunafish. Croutons on top. ( Croutons in honor of Aaron! ) (And I could of said tuna salad but that is too hoidy toidy for me.)
> 
> Wha-choo having?



A little late but I had five cheese ziti left over from last nights Olive Garden dinner.  Sadly I'm not allowed to drink wine at work.


----------



## wildfan1473

sshaw10060 said:


> I almost forgot. Our credentials came today





georgemoe said:


> Got my box today as well Scott. Bought time MA got a little DAP love.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Good afternoon everyone!

*Happy Birthday Todd!!*



*Happy Birthday Mickey!!*


----------



## corky441

tickledtink33 said:


> A little late but I had five cheese ziti left over from last nights Olive Garden dinner.  *Sadly I'm not allowed to drink wine at work. *



Just isn't fair 

Leftover Italian food calls for leftover chianti


----------



## corky441

3guysandagal said:


> Good afternoon everyone!



Hi John


----------



## spaddy

mainegal said:


> Poutine? In Michigan? or is MI missouri?
> French fries topped with fresh cheese curd, covered with brown gravy.
> I need to eat it with someone. Too often gets too cold, too fast.



I love both the fried and poutine cheese curds.  Very different, but I love them both.


----------



## mainegal

dpuck1998 said:


> These are just fried cheese curds, no gravy.



Oh! Fried cheese! Yum!  

The two yummiest food groups - fried and cheese - in one food!


----------



## mainegal

spaddy said:


> I love both the fried and poutine cheese curds.  Very different, but I love them both.



I have not seen poutine outside of Quebec.


----------



## tickledtink33

Annette_VA said:


> Uh, no way am I tattooing _any _cheek!



If I tattoo my cheeks you will all be blinded and I will be guaranteed the high score on TSM.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I need to make sure Kim eats at IN-N-OUT when we are in Cali for the ABD trip.
> 
> Double Double with grilled onions, fries, and a vanilla shake.
> I am so glad that I don't have an IN-N-OUT close to where I live. I would be 50 lbs heavier.



This reminds me I gotta run tonight.   I hear there is one not too far from where we are staying in Hollywood.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I will order the DIS Unplugged thong tomorrow just so you will tattoo me.



I wonder if anyone has ordered the thong.  Maybe I should order it so the team can say they sold one.  (And yes, I would wear it)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

tickledtink33 said:


> If I tattoo my cheeks you will all be blinded and I will be guaranteed the high score on TSM.



Ohhhhhhh, strategy.....   I like that!


----------



## georgemoe

corky441 said:


> George - just noticed that the infamous Senor Jorge artwork has been replaced . . . with a TURKEY



Just like Disney's classic films, the Jorge artwork goes back to the vault from time to time. 

Please enjoy Turkey Lurkey for now.


----------



## spaddy

mainegal said:


> I have not seen poutine outside of Quebec.



I have had it in Toronto and at McDonalds too.



tickledtink33 said:


> This reminds me I gotta run tonight.   I hear there is one not too far from where we are staying in Hollywood.



I need to run tonight too.  I have not been feeling well and I have been moving backwards big time.


----------



## corky441

tickledtink33 said:


> This reminds me I gotta run tonight.   I hear there is one not too far from where we are staying in Hollywood.



I know , I'm so excited - Of all the great restaurants we could go to on the second night ( i think that's our free night) there's going to be a 40 DISer stampede on the In-N-Out burger.  Gotta love it ....


----------



## wildfan1473

tickledtink33 said:


> If I tattoo my cheeks you will all be blinded and I will be guaranteed the high score on TSM.


----------



## 3guysandagal

corky441 said:


> Hi John







mainegal said:


> I have not seen poutine outside of Quebec.



We have it in Ontario as well, but not to the extent of Quebec.



tickledtink33 said:


> If I tattoo my cheeks you will all be blinded and I will be guaranteed the high score on TSM.



Will we be partnering up again for a ride or two this year?
I'm sure we can get 250,000+ each this time.


----------



## corky441

tickledtink33 said:


> I wonder if anyone has ordered the thong.  Maybe I should order it so the team can say they sold one.  (And yes, I would wear it)



There could be a contest - try to guess who is wearing a DIS-thong


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Just like Disney's classic films, the Jorge artwork goes back to the vault from time to time.
> 
> Please enjoy Turkey Lurkey for now.




Was this due to guest demand??


----------



## 3guysandagal

corky441 said:


> I know , I'm so excited - Of all the great restaurants we could go to on the second night ( i think that's our free night) there's going to be a 40 DISer stampede on the In-N-Out burger.  Gotta love it ....



I'm in!!


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> We have it in Ontario as well, but not to the extent of Quebec.
> 
> 
> 
> Will we be partnering up again for a ride or two this year?
> I'm sure we can get 250,000+ each this time.



We can try!


----------



## corky441

georgemoe said:


> Just like Disney's classic films, the Jorge artwork goes back to the vault from time to time.
> 
> Please enjoy Turkey Lurkey for now.



Ah, so on a future release it will be in High-Def and accompanied by an interview with the artist. I'm looking forward to it's re-release


----------



## tickledtink33

Okay, I've been trying to find the Dis thong so I can see what it looks like but I can't find it.  Does it really exist?


----------



## 3guysandagal

corky441 said:


> Ah, so on a future release it will be in High-Def and accompanied by an interview with the artist. I'm looking forward to it's re-release



I hear Dave Parfitt will be doing the interview!


----------



## Annette_VA

tickledtink33 said:


> Okay, I've been trying to find the Dis thong so I can see what it looks like but I can't find it.  Does it really exist?



http://www.cafepress.com/DISunplugged.414408548


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> There could be a contest - try to guess who is wearing a DIS-thong


----------



## Annette_VA

corky441 said:


> There could be a contest - try to guess who is wearing a DIS-thong



I *so *don't want to know how that will be determined


----------



## mainegal

Oh, I really wish I was going to DAP.

Last year when I went to the TSMM Meet I really didn't know anyone at all.
I remember Mindy's name tag said "you know me", the Ursula's Shadow name was familiar, but I really didn't know her.

Now I feel like I know lots of you and I won't get to meet you!


----------



## tickledtink33

Annette_VA said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/DISunplugged.414408548



Thanks Annette

And it's even made in the USA.  What more could a gal want.  

I wonder if anyone has ordered one yet


----------



## corky441

Annette_VA said:


> I *so *don't want to know how that will be determined



I hadn't thought of that..... hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## corky441

Annette_VA said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/DISunplugged.414408548



too bad it isn't in pink - it would match our hoodies


----------



## tlcoke

hideeh said:


> Work is getting in the way of my fun today!  How dare they expect me to work when there is DISing to do?!



Same thing is happened to me today - too much work today, no fun.


----------



## Annette_VA

tickledtink33 said:


> Thanks Annette
> 
> And it's even made in the USA.  What more could a gal want.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has ordered one yet



Gotta be patriotic when it comes to panties!


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> Oh, I really wish I was going to DAP.
> 
> Last year when I went to the TSMM Meet I really didn't know anyone at all.
> I remember Mindy's name tag said "you know me", the Ursula's Shadow name was familiar, but I really didn't know her.
> 
> Now I feel like I know lots of you and I won't get to meet you!




That's how is was for me too last year, I didn't know one single person, and I hadn't been on the boards that long, so even screen names didn't click with me.

we'll all miss you this year


----------



## Dodie

corky441 said:


> I know , I'm so excited - Of all the great restaurants we could go to on the second night ( i think that's our free night) there's going to be a 40 DISer stampede on the In-N-Out burger.  Gotta love it ....





3guysandagal said:


> I'm in!!



Sounds like a GREAT idea fellow DIS ABD-ers!



mainegal said:


> Oh, I really wish I was going to DAP.
> 
> Last year when I went to the TSMM Meet I really didn't know anyone at all.
> I remember Mindy's name tag said "you know me", the Ursula's Shadow name was familiar, but I really didn't know her.
> 
> Now I feel like I know lots of you and I won't get to meet you!



We'll get to meet you for PCC 2.0 though Lyn! At least most of us will! I'm looking forward to that.



corky441 said:


> too bad it isn't in pink - it would match our hoodies



*Scary, scary mental picture of entire flock of DISers wearing pink hoodies and pink thongs.*  Must get that out of my head! Where's that eye poking stick Todd mentioned earlier today?


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I hadn't thought of that..... hmmmmmmmmmm



I bet Don would volunteer


----------



## mainegal

tickledtink33 said:


> Thanks Annette
> 
> And it's even made in the USA.  What more could a gal want.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has ordered one yet



Corey would know, I think. 
Maybe on the podcast they will announce the name of the first person who buys one.


----------



## mainegal

Annette_VA said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/DISunplugged.414408548



... and for getting your email or voicemail read on the air, you will get your choice of a DIS t-shirt, pin and lanyard, or a thong!


----------



## 3guysandagal

mainegal said:


> Corey would know, I think.
> Maybe on the podcast they will announce the name of the first person who buys one.



That will go over big!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I bet Don would volunteer



Of course, i should have known, but we just found out they don't come in pink. I'm not sure if the event can take place now


----------



## mainegal

corky441 said:


> That's how is was for me too last year, I didn't know one single person, and I hadn't been on the boards that long, so even screen names didn't click with me.




Why didn't I find you?!


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> ... and for getting your email or voicemail read on the air, you will get your choice of a DIS t-shirt, pin and lanyard, or a thong!


----------



## mainegal

Going to leave work now. 

Having free "Thanksgiving Dinner" at the YMCA / Boys and Girls Club before water aerobics class tonight!


----------



## Annette_VA

3guysandagal said:


> That will go over big!



Kevin said something on today's show about people not paying attention while Teresa was reading off birthdays.  I think people *would* pay attention to hear the list of thong-buyers.


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> Why didn't I find you?!



I know - what a shame.

Well strangers have now turned into virtual friends who will get a chance to meet face to face in the future.  So nice to have something to look forward to.


----------



## corky441

Play nice nice now for the rest of the day...

I have a late meeting and then I'm done "working " for the day.

Glee tonight - but If I'm still awake at 10 and anyone is still around, I might catch you in chat tonight


----------



## 3guysandagal

Annette_VA said:


> Kevin said something on today's show about people not paying attention while Teresa was reading off birthdays.  I think people *would* pay attention to hear the list of thong-buyers.



Yes, I guess that would cause a few ears to perk up.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Of course, i should have known, but we just found out they don't come in pink. I'm not sure if the event can take place now



You could always dye it....


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> You could always dye it....



Or just wash it with a new red shirt.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> You could always dye it....



Or wash it with a new red towel/t-shirt/etc


----------



## Annette_VA

3guysandagal said:


> Or just wash it with a new red shirt.



Ha!  GMTA!

This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 18 seconds.


----------



## OKW Lover

Annette_VA said:


> Kevin said something on today's show about people not paying attention while Teresa was reading off birthdays.  I think people *would* pay attention to hear the list of thong-buyers.



Just to set the record straight; Alves (its Portuguese) is pronounced in one syllable.  But thanks for mentioning me Teresa.


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Just to set the record straight; Alves (its Portuguese) is pronounced in one syllable.  But thanks for mentioning me Teresa.



That's the way I hear it in my head. Like Halves, just without the "H" sounds and a more pronounced 'A'.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> You could always dye it....



Perhaps I shall get two. One to turn Pink. Another to turn Lime Green!


----------



## Annette_VA

(Not quoting the picture on purpose)

Paul!  EWWWWW!  I so didn't need to see that!

What is the little metal thing sticking out of the side?


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> too bad it isn't in pink - it would match our hoodies





mainegal said:


> ... and for getting your email or voicemail read on the air, you will get your choice of a DIS t-shirt, pin and lanyard, or a thong!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



Ewwww. I'm sorry, Paul, but that looks like a big owwy.


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



Besides the general ickiness of the incisions, is that something STICKING out of the side of your finger?!!!


----------



## krissy2803

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



 AAAARRGGGGHHHH!!! Geez Paul! What the heck is that thing sticking out of your finger??!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



Wait a minute - weren't you the one checking to see if we were talking about butt cheeks earlier today?



Launchpad11B said:


> Hello. Just checking in to see if anyone else was talking about butt cheeks......no, ok then, see you later.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



A month earlier and you could be Frankenstein's stunt double!


----------



## fakereadhed

tickledtink33 said:


> I wonder if anyone has ordered one yet



I prefer to floss my teeth.


----------



## Launchpad11B

corky441 said:


> too bad it isn't in pink - it would match our hoodies



At first glance I thought you said "it would match our GOODIES!"


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps I shall get two. One to turn Pink. Another to turn Lime Green!



I like that idea


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



Eww.  

OK Paul wins the Manly Man award for this one.


----------



## spaddy

OMG Paul.  What did they do to your finger?


----------



## fakereadhed

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



Hurts just to look at that. 

Hope it's healing nicely!


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Ewwww. I'm sorry, Paul, but that looks like a big owwy.



True!  In my  I forgot to say   I hope it feels better soon, Paul!


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> At first glance I thought you said "it would match our GOODIES!"


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> At first glance I thought you said "it would match our GOODIES!"



DIS Hubby? Are you still on those meds? Or have you and Don somehow switched personalities - like _Freaky Friday _or something?


----------



## Annette_VA

Launchpad11B said:


> At first glance I thought you said "it would match our GOODIES!"



Well, that would be _interesting_ - and yet another thing that I wouldn't want to know how it's determined


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Well, that would be _interesting_ - and yet another thing that I wouldn't want to know how it's determined



Once again I see Don stepping up and volunteering for this task. Don't know why.


----------



## ADP

That looks awful Paul!  I knew you said it would be bad, but YIKES!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> At first glance I thought you said "it would match our GOODIES!"


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Once again I see Don stepping up and volunteering for this task. Don't know why.



Cause he's a stand-up kinda guy


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> DIS Hubby? Are you still on those meds? Or have you and Don somehow switched personalities - like _Freaky Friday _or something?



It's the meds.   My mangled finger hurts, I can't help myself. Don has no excuse!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Was this due to guest demand??



Old technology. 



corky441 said:


> Ah, so on a future release it will be in High-Def and accompanied by an interview with the artist. I'm looking forward to it's re-release



All that and more bonus features.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Did anyone notice how Tracey came in and swiped the lead spot from Anne and Todd on the last thread?






corky441 said:


> how wicked









It was Stealth maneuvering on my part to take the lead


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Was this due to guest demand??



Old technology. 



corky441 said:


> Ah, so on a future release it will be in High-Def and accompanied by an interview with the artist. I'm looking forward to it's re-release



All that and more bonus features.


----------



## hideeh

Paul. That finger looks very painful!  Did you get the stitches out after the photo op? Man, o man, o man I have the hebee jebee's!


----------



## Launchpad11B

hideeh said:


> Paul. That finger looks very painful!  Did you get the stitches out after the photo op? Man, o man, o man I have the hebee jebee's!



No the finger looks like that right now. The spike sticking out the side goes into the middle and up to the tip of my finger.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I will order the DIS Unplugged thong tomorrow just so you will tattoo me.


----------



## Annette_VA

Launchpad11B said:


> No the finger looks like that right now. The spike sticking out the side goes into the middle and up to the tip of my finger.



Yikes!  Will it come out when the stitches do?


----------



## hideeh

Launchpad11B said:


> No the finger looks like that right now. The spike sticking out the side goes into the middle and up to the tip of my finger.



More hebee jebee's at the spike talk! OW!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> We were talking about dancing Christmas lights earlier.  The thing that we have is similar to this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just plug in the different strings of lights that you've divided up into "zones" and then choose the type of Christmas music you want it to play and the lights flash and twinkle by zone to the music.
> 
> Like I said - we live in a downtown area - so we're really close to our neighbors. We turn the sound all the way down - so the lights dance with no annoying music.  Until Christmas Eve and Christmas night - then it's full volume all the way for about 4 hours each night!




This looks like what I have as well.
Now I need an amp that is safe to leave outside, and then wire it into the amp.


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> *I did it*
> 
> 
> Post # 1000




YAY!!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Annette_VA said:


> Yikes!  Will it come out when the stitches do?


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I must have my DISdefinitions wrong. Is there a DIS glossary anywhere?
> 
> Posting war is when you up the thread page count enormously, right?



It appears that you have not participated in a war

Yes posting drives up the thread page count enormously but it is at a frenetic pace.  What we have been doing in an evening, happens in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Launchpad11B

hideeh said:


> More hebee jebee's at the spike talk! OW!



How are you today triple H?


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Got my box today as well Scott. Bought time MA got a little DAP love.



Yay George I am glad you got your DAP credentials!


----------



## 3guysandagal

OK Paul.......
You have successfully creeped me out.
I hope it heals fast.


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> ... and for getting your email or voicemail read on the air, you will get your choice of a DIS t-shirt, pin and lanyard, or a thong!



Maybe I should leave them a voicemail and at the end tell them that if they play my voicemail I would like the thong instead of the t-shirt.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I wonder if anyone has ordered the thong.  Maybe I should order it so the team can say they sold one.  (And yes, I would wear it)



Go ahead I dare you!!!!


----------



## spaddy

hideeh said:


> More hebee jebee's at the spike talk! OW!



I have tears in my eyes right now.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> OK Paul.......
> You have successfully creeped me out.
> I hope it heals fast.



Sorry buckaroo, I wasn't kidding when I said my finger was tore up.


----------



## tickledtink33

Annette_VA said:


> Kevin said something on today's show about people not paying attention while Teresa was reading off birthdays.  I think people *would* pay attention to hear the list of thong-buyers.



My birthday is next month so I want you all to pay attention to hear Teresa butcher my last name.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> We can try!



If you show him your thong you will beat him!
Just saying!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



OUCH!!!!!

That looks painful.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Sorry buckaroo, I wasn't kidding when I said my finger was tore up.



I see that! 

All I can say is keep taking your meds and take it easy.


----------



## AnneR

Ew, Paul that looks painful.  I sure hope it does the trick.  That does not look like something you would want to do a second time.


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> No the finger looks like that right now. The spike sticking out the side goes into the middle and up to the tip of my finger.





What is the purpose of the spike?  

What did you even _do _to your finger that you had to have this done?


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> That's how is was for me too last year, I didn't know one single person, and I hadn't been on the boards that long, so even screen names didn't click with me.
> 
> we'll all miss you this year




I was just new to the boards last year at this time.
Meeting everyone and trying to keep the boards names, names and faces straight was overwelming.
With time and pictures it all came together.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Go ahead I dare you!!!!



oooooo, a dare


----------



## Launchpad11B

wildfan1473 said:


> What is the purpose of the spike?
> 
> What did you even _do _to your finger that you had to have this done?



The spike is holding the finger together. I did it when....................sorry that's classified!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Launchpad11B said:


> No the finger looks like that right now. The spike sticking out the side goes into the middle and up to the tip of my finger.



Was this the government installing your bionic trigger finger?

The wonders of a modern military!


Hope you feel better big guy!



PS ummmm, what bionic part is being installed next?!?


----------



## DVCsince02

Paul  - Chix dig scars, and I am ing yours.  Tell that sister-wife of mine I said to take extra special care of you.


----------



## Launchpad11B

TheBeadPirate said:


> Was this the government installing your bionic trigger finger?
> 
> The wonders of a modern military!
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better big guy!
> 
> 
> 
> PS ummmm, what bionic part is being installed next?!?


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



 FrankenPINKY


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!




Paul that's quite the boo boo!
Looks like good stitch work though.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> Paul  - Chix dig scars, and I am ing yours.  Tell that sister-wife of mine I said to take extra special care of you.



Cool!
Chicks dig scars!
I've had the big V and my 'roids done...wanna see the scars?


----------



## Annette_VA

Launchpad11B said:


> The spike is holding the finger together. I did it when....................sorry that's classified!


Ooh, mysterious!  



georgemoe said:


> FrankenPINKY


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> FrankenPINKY








This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Paul  - Chix dig scars, and I am ing yours.  Tell that sister-wife of mine I said to take extra special care of you.


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> Cool!
> Chicks dig scars!
> I've had the big V and my 'roids done...wanna see the scars?



If you wanna show them.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> If you show him your thong you will beat him!
> Just saying!!



Many years ago while on my bowling league we were playing against the first place team.  The team captain (a man) was bragging how his team was going to slaughter us.  This surprised me because he was usually kind of quiet and shy.  I told him "not if I show you my leopard print bra".  He said "yeah, right".  I pulled the shoulder of my t-shirt down about 3 inches and flashed him the entire shoulder strap of my bra which was indeed leopard print.  He stood there stunned with his jaw dropped and gurgled some meaningless jibber.  He was so out of sorts and embarrassed that he bowled terribly the first, and not so good the second game.  We took 2 games and pinfall.  So I guess it is not beneath me.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> If you wanna show them.



I'll have to wear my DIS thong then.


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> The spike is holding the finger together. I did it when....................sorry that's classified!



Gotcha



georgemoe said:


> FrankenPINKY







3guysandagal said:


> Cool!
> Chicks dig scars!
> I've had the big V and my 'roids done...wanna see the scars?


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> My birthday is next month so I want you all to pay attention to hear Teresa butcher my last name.




Will do as she will have to do that while we are at DAP!


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> I'll have to wear my DIS thong then.


----------



## tickledtink33

TheBeadPirate said:


> Was this the government installing your bionic trigger finger?
> 
> The wonders of a modern military!
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better big guy!
> 
> 
> 
> *PS ummmm, what bionic part is being installed next?!*?



OMG!

Bad Lori/Rick Bad


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> I'll have to wear my DIS thong then.



Oh gross!


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> cool!
> Chicks dig scars!
> I've had the big v and my 'roids done...wanna see the scars?



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

tickledtink33 said:


> Many years ago while on my bowling league we were playing against the first place team.  The team captain (a man) was bragging how his team was going to slaughter us.  This surprised me because he was usually kind of quiet and shy.  I told him "not if I show you my leopard print bra".  He said "yeah, right".  I pulled the shoulder of my t-shirt down about 3 inches and flashed him the entire shoulder strap of my bra which was indeed leopard print.  He stood there stunned with his jaw dropped and gurgled some meaningless jibber.  He was so out of sorts and embarrassed that he bowled terribly the first, and not so good the second game.  We took 2 games and pinfall.  So I guess it is not beneath me.







3guysandagal said:


> I'll have to wear my DIS thong then.



I don't know if I should be  or


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> oooooo, a dare



Yeah a dare!!
You know you want to!!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Cool!
> Chicks dig scars!
> I've had the big V and *my 'roids done*...wanna see the scars?



Just for that I hope Katherine makes yellow death just for you tonight.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Yeah a dare!!
> You know you want to!!!!!!



I soooooo need one.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

tickledtink33 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Bad Lori/Rick Bad



uh huh..... I was thinking laser eyeball for super accurate targeting..........


What exactly were YOU thinking?!?


And it's Lori!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> If you wanna show them.





Be my guest I don't want to see them!


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


>





Launchpad11B said:


> Oh gross!





tickledtink33 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





wildfan1473 said:


> I don't know if I should be  or





georgemoe said:


> Just for that I hope Katherine makes yellow death just for you tonight.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> I'll have to wear my DIS thong then.



Please no! Keep your Borat style clothing in Canada. PLEASE!


----------



## tickledtink33

TheBeadPirate said:


> uh huh..... *I was thinking laser eyeball for super accurate targeting..........*
> 
> What exactly were YOU thinking?!?
> 
> 
> And it's Lori!



I don't believe you


----------



## tickledtink33

Off to run my couch to 5K.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Just for that I hope Katherine makes yellow death just for you tonight.




Sorry George it's ribs and mashed patatoes and corn!
The rest of us shouldn't have to suffer!


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> Off to run my couch to 5K.



Do you take your couch out often?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

tickledtink33 said:


> I don't believe you



I'm not a DISwife type, more like a DIS-Momma type..... I really don't want to think those hubba-hubba thoughts about my guys!


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Please no! Keep your Borat style clothing in Canada. PLEASE!



(pic removed because it almost made me hurl!.....................and it was inappropriate)


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Off to run my couch to 5K.



Have a good run Kim, I have to go get dinner on!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Sorry George it's ribs and mashed patatoes and corn!
> The rest of us shouldn't have to suffer!



I want supper over your house. You guys are always having ribs.


----------



## katscradle

removed per request from Paul

Paul that is disgusting.
Keep these pictures to yourself please!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


>



You sir have a sickness with no cure. Purely diseased.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Paul that is disgusting.
> Keep these pictures to yourself please!



Why you so surprised? Bet John has a drawer full of those up the cottage. BUSHwear!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> I want supper over your house. You guys are always having ribs.




I love ribs, but they have to be back ribs.
I make them once a week.
They are so tender the meat just falls off the bone.
Anytime you want to come for dinner just say the word.
For you I would cook a feast fit for a king!


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> Paul that is disgusting.
> Keep these pictures to yourself please!





georgemoe said:


> You sir have a sickness with no cure. Purely diseased.



It was your idea George!!!! You've corrupted me! I was a shy, sheltered guy before I met you!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Why you so surprised? Bet John has a drawer full of those up the cottage. BUSHwear!



Never!!!!!
He's an au naturale kind of guy!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> It was your idea George!!!! *You've corrupted me! *I was a shy, sheltered guy before I met you!



Better me than the french pastry twins I guess.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Do you take your couch out often?


----------



## AnneR




----------



## 3guysandagal

OK, I have to go shower now for some reason......


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


>



I removed the pic from my post, you should too. We get carried away sometimes!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> It was your idea George!!!! *You've corrupted me! *I was a shy, sheltered guy before I met you!



Better me than the french pastry twins I guess.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Better me than the french pastry twins I guess.



Who are they?


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> I removed the pic from my post, you should too. We get carried away sometimes!




I don't know how!


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> I don't know how!



Edit your post.


----------



## hideeh

katscradle said:


> I was just new to the boards last year at this time.
> Meeting everyone and trying to keep the boards names, names and faces straight was overwelming.
> *With time and pictures it all came together*.





Launchpad11B said:


> I removed the pic from my post, you should too. We get carried away sometimes!



Are you referring to the removable pictures?  I can not wait til DAP!


----------



## dpuck1998

corky441 said:


> too bad it isn't in pink - it would match our hoodies



This is perhaps the funniest thing I've read in a long time.  I'm guessing it wasn't meant to be however!  



Dodie said:


> Sounds like a GREAT idea fellow DIS ABD-ers!
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get to meet you for PCC 2.0 though Lyn! At least most of us will! I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> 
> 
> *Scary, scary mental picture of entire flock of DISers wearing pink hoodies and pink thongs.*  Must get that out of my head! Where's that eye poking stick Todd mentioned earlier today?



I'll take pictures



jeanigor said:


> I bet Don would volunteer



YEP!



Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



Yummy!  Hows the other guy look?



Launchpad11B said:


> At first glance I thought you said "it would match our GOODIES!"



Bwwahhaaa...exactly what I thought about the first post.



jeanigor said:


> Once again I see Don stepping up and volunteering for this task. Don't know why.



U know it!



Launchpad11B said:


> It's the meds.   My mangled finger hurts, I can't help myself. Don has no excuse!



I have a disease!  The only cure.....is more cow bell!!



Launchpad11B said:


> The spike is holding the finger together. I did it when....................sorry that's classified!



You can tell me, I'll keep it a secret.  Just type it in a small font.



3guysandagal said:


> Cool!
> Chicks dig scars!
> I've had the big V and my 'roids done...wanna see the scars?



Umm...yea.....what if I said yes?


Do I need to post my gall bladder pic? 


Let it be known, I wasn't around for any of this madness, including Pauls lovely bikini pic.  It was however very entertaining to come home and read!


----------



## hideeh

katscradle said:


> I love ribs, but they have to be back ribs.
> I make them once a week.
> They are so tender the meat just falls off the bone.
> Anytime you want to come for dinner just say the word.
> For you I would cook a feast fit for a king!



I need the secret recipe for the tender meat. Mine never turn out. I haven't cooked them for so long because I got tired of them turning out like leather.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> I removed the pic from my post, you should too. We get carried away sometimes!



You got no shot.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Who are they?



Aaron_Louis and Jean_Don


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> (pic removed because it almost made me hurl!.....................and it was inappropriate)





georgemoe said:


> Why you so surprised? Bet John has a drawer full of those up the cottage. BUSHwear!





OMG, I can't breathe I am laughing so hard


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Aaron_Louis and Jean_Don



Sounds like Jorge needs some pasty sharing at DAP!  We can share a pretzel and beer in germany George!


----------



## georgemoe

Time to go make the chicken parm. See you all in chat later.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> I don't know how!



I did it for you my dear.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> I did it for you my dear.



Your so thoughtful


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Your so thoughtful



I try!


----------



## shellyminnie

I got creds in the mail!!  Thanks Teresa, John and Kevin!!


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


> I need the secret recipe for the tender meat. Mine never turn out. I haven't cooked them for so long because I got tired of them turning out like leather.



I just pm'd you!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> I did it for you my dear.



Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> I got creds in the mail!!  Thanks Teresa, John and Kevin!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> I got creds in the mail!!  Thanks Teresa, John and Kevin!!



Woohoo!


----------



## hideeh

katscradle said:


> I just pm'd you!



Thanks!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Woohoo!



Better day today anne?


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Better day today anne?



Yes - 

but...

the move is tomorrow and money issues continue

Sometimes when your in a hurry you don't get what you want and I am being stubborn over a couple of things because I don't want the girls life's destablized anymore than what this is all ready doing.

Plus no self inflicted fires at work today.

Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!



Ewww . .. ouch!! I knew you said it was bad, but that looks downright horrible!  

Hope the pain eases soon!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Yes -
> 
> but...
> 
> the move is tomorrow and money issues continue
> 
> Sometimes when your in a hurry you don't get what you want and I am being stubborn over a couple of things because I don't want the girls life's destablized anymore than what this is all ready doing.
> 
> Plus no self inflicted fires at work today.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me.



Things will settle down for you. It sucks right now but keep your chin up and try to stay positive. Better days are headed your way.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Yes -
> 
> but...
> 
> the move is tomorrow and money issues continue
> 
> Sometimes when your in a hurry you don't get what you want and I am being stubborn over a couple of things because I don't want the girls life's destablized anymore than what this is all ready doing.
> 
> Plus no self inflicted fires at work today.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me.




Your right, so each decision you make must be thought out very carefully.
However I am sure you already know this.
If the things you are being stubborn about are important to you and the girls then stick to your guns.
He wants to leave, so in my opinion there are some things he is going to have to  lose.
We are here for moral support!
Be strong!!!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Things will settle down for you. It sucks right now but keep your chin up and try to stay positive. Better days are headed your way.



Thanks Paul


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Ewww . .. ouch!! I knew you said it was bad, but that looks downright horrible!
> 
> Hope the pain eases soon!



When I get injured I go BIG. None of those sissy injuries like a bad gallbladder!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> When I get injured I go BIG. None of those sissy injuries like a bad gallbladder!


----------



## Madi100

Good evening all.  I'm hoping to make chat tonight for a little bit.  I need to order MVMCP, but I'm not sure how to with the DVC discount.  I'm embarrassed to admit that.  I just haven't gone to a party in quite a few years.  I ordered some new shoes today for DAP.  Nothing exciting.


----------



## hideeh

Launchpad11B said:


> When I get injured I go BIG. None of those sissy injuries like a bad gallbladder!


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> I did it for you my dear.



Too late, I saw it.


----------



## hideeh

Madi100 said:


> Good evening all.  I'm hoping to make chat tonight for a little bit.  I need to order MVMCP, but I'm not sure how to with the DVC discount.  I'm embarrassed to admit that.  I just haven't gone to a party in quite a few years.  I ordered some new shoes today for DAP.  Nothing exciting.



Shoe shopping! I  shoe shopping. What did you get?


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Your right, so each decision you make must be thought out very carefully.
> However I am sure you already know this.
> If the things you are being stubborn about are important to you and the girls then stick to your guns.
> He wants to leave, so in my opinion there are some things he is going to have to  lose.
> We are here for moral support!
> Be strong!!!



You sure do sound like me.

I am okay that he wants to leave but if he wants it to happen this fast then he is choosing to lose some things.  The girls come first.  I am not selling the house now because he wants his share.

You guys here have been a wonderful life line for me.  The best of support and the best of distractions


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well my day just got better.......NOT!
Had to move my truck out of the driveway so that the fence guys could work on my gates.
So, I parked it at the neighbours across the street (different neighbours) who do not have a car.
Well, their driveway is short and I have a full size extended cab Pick up.
The back of my truck was 18" over the sidewalk and I got a $30 ticket for obstructing the sidewalk.
Ohhhhh, but during the day, when school is letting out, and there is no parking along the street, do you think you can find a Parking Enforcement officer anywhere?
NOOOOOOO!
50 cars parked everywhere, including in front of peoples drives and over the sidewalks forcing the kids to go around.
But at 6:00pm they are here ready to strike.
I am now on a mission for them to be here every day during pre and post school hours.
If I don't see them, I'll be calling the town and complaining.

Rant over, thanks for listening.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> Good evening all.  I'm hoping to make chat tonight for a little bit.  I need to order MVMCP, but I'm not sure how to with the DVC discount.  I'm embarrassed to admit that.  I just haven't gone to a party in quite a few years.  I ordered some new shoes today for DAP.  Nothing exciting.



If you are staying on points they can be purchased thru Member Services.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> When I get injured I go BIG. None of those sissy injuries like a bad gallbladder!



In my house, we would say "drama queen" some how that just does not seem appropriate for you.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Well my day just got better.......NOT!
> Had to move my truck out of the driveway so that the fence guys could work on my gates.
> So, I parked it at the neighbours across the street (different neighbours) who do not have a car.
> Well, their driveway is short and I have a full size extended cab Pick up.
> The back of my truck was 18" over the sidewalk and I got a $30 ticket for obstructing the sidewalk.
> Ohhhhh, but during the day, when school is letting out, and there is no parking along the street, do you think you can find a Parking Enforcement officer anywhere?
> NOOOOOOO!
> 50 cars parked everywhere, including in front of peoples drives and over the sidewalks forcing the kids to go around.
> But at 6:00pm they are here ready to strike.
> I am now on a mission for them to be here every day during pre and post school hours.
> If I don't see them, I'll be calling the town and complaining.
> 
> Rant over, thanks for listening.



You're a trouble maker!


----------



## AnneR

Paul - just showed your finger picture to one of my drama queens -
eeww! is the response.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> In my house, we would say "drama queen" some how that just does not seem appropriate for you.



No, it's true!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> You're a trouble maker!



You know it!
I have actually sat in my truck waiting to get out of my drive for someone to come and move their car out of the way.
I told her when she came back that next time I was just going to put it in low gear and push her out of the way.
She never did it again.


----------



## shellyminnie

Don't even get me started on the MVMCP tickets! I bought by MVMCP ticket for the 13th when I was there last weekend. 3 days later, the 13th went to an AP discount!! I was soooo made


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Good evening all.  I'm hoping to make chat tonight for a little bit.  I need to order MVMCP, but I'm not sure how to with the DVC discount.  I'm embarrassed to admit that.  I just haven't gone to a party in quite a few years.  I ordered some new shoes today for DAP.  Nothing exciting.



Just call member services. You then have to pick the tickets up at will call so you can show your membership card.


----------



## Madi100

hideeh said:


> Shoe shopping! I  shoe shopping. What did you get?



Just boring flip flops



spaddy said:


> Just call member services. You then have to pick the tickets up at will call so you can show your membership card.



DVC member services?


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> No, it's true!



That has got to be the meds talking.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> DVC member services?


----------



## AnneR

Paul -

I am now getting the evil eye from my Kaitlyn (DD15), she wanted an explaination of our conversation and I shared that you had a daughter her age so - she wanted to know if your daughter was going to DAP?

Kaitlyn is not - so now I am in the doghouse.


----------



## OKW Lover

tickledtink33 said:


> Off to run my couch to 5K.



Something wrong with the couch?


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Paul -
> 
> I am now getting the evil eye from my Kaitlyn (DD15), she wanted an explaination of our conversation and I shared that you had a daughter her age so - she wanted to know if your daughter was going to DAP?
> 
> Kaitlyn is not - so now I am in the doghouse.



She wasn't originally, now she is.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> She wasn't originally, now she is.



You are not helping my situation.

We get three vacation days a year, we have used one.  Plus, the way our high school classes work, if she misses a day she misses a lot - we are on a semester program.  If she has an unexcused absence she can't make up the work.  She wants to come but she does not want to risk her class standing


----------



## tickledtink33

OKW Lover said:


> Something wrong with the couch?



It's a running program that helps you progress from no running to be able to run 5K in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Madi100

tickledtink33 said:


>



  Thanks.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> You are not helping my situation.
> 
> We get three vacation days a year, we have used one.  Plus, the way our high school classes work, if she misses a day she misses a lot - we are on a semester program.  If she has an unexcused absence she can't make up the work.  She wants to come but she does not want to risk her class standing



If she can't make up the work and her grades will suffer then leave her home. My DDs school allows her to make up work. If it would be a negative academic situation, she would be staying home. Hope that helps.


----------



## shellyminnie

My new favorite Pete line, "It's freaking blinking lights, you idiots"


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> If she can't make up the work and her grades will suffer then leave her home. My DDs school allows her to make up work. If it would be a negative academic situation, she would be staying home. Hope that helps.



Yes

Maybe someday our girls will get a chance to meet.

The peanut gallery is spell checking my posts.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Yes
> 
> Maybe someday our girls will get a chance to meet.
> 
> The peanut gallery is spell checking my posts.



Make them go empty the garbage or something!


----------



## 3guysandagal

3guysandagal said:


> Do you take your couch out often?





OKW Lover said:


> Something wrong with the couch?





tickledtink33 said:


> It's a running program that helps you progress from no running to be able to run 5K in about 30 minutes.



I guess you missed my little poke there.


----------



## 3guysandagal

shellyminnie said:


> My new favorite Pete line, "It's freaking blinking lights, you idiots"



I know! 
If they want to say something is "outdated technology" I'm sure we can come up with at least 10 things more "outdated" than LoW.

I'll start..

Peter Pan's Adventure......C'mon people...its Plywood cutouts with a drycleaning rail.


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> Good evening all.  I'm hoping to make chat tonight for a little bit.  I need to order MVMCP, but I'm not sure how to with the DVC discount.  I'm embarrassed to admit that.  I just haven't gone to a party in quite a few years.  I ordered some new shoes today for DAP.  Nothing exciting.



12/13 wasn't a party that the DVC discount was offered.  Sorry. I tried that. No go. You can only get the early booking discount. There's only a DVC discount for certain nights.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good evening all.  I'm hoping to make chat tonight for a little bit.  I need to order MVMCP, but I'm not sure how to with the DVC discount.  I'm embarrassed to admit that.  I just haven't gone to a party in quite a few years.  I ordered some new shoes today for DAP.  Nothing exciting.




Hi Nicole!
I  hope you make chat tonight!
Nicole are you bringing that book to DAP for us?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> 12/13 wasn't a party that the DVC discount was offered.  Sorry. I tried that. No go. You can only get the early booking discount. There's only a DVC discount for certain nights.



Not true Dodie.
It was added as a DVC/AP discount the other day.
$49
We got our refund over the phone.
And an email to confirm it.


----------



## scarlett873

Hi peeps!

Was out enjoying my day off today...went to the dry cleaners...library...and the store! 

It looks like you people were a little naughty today...


----------



## Dodie

3guysandagal said:


> Not true Dodie.
> It was added as a DVC/AP discount the other day.
> We got our refund over the phone.
> And an email to confirm it.



Excellent news! Thanks John! I guess a phonecall to Member Services in in order then!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Chat is open by the way.....just sayin


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> Was out enjoying my day off today...went to the dry cleaners...library...and the store!
> 
> It looks like you people were a little naughty today...



Always, when it's getting this close to our adventure together.

Hi! see you in chat!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> Excellent news! Thanks John! I guess a phonecall to Member Services in in order then!!!



Don't let them give you the runaround though, they tried that with others.
They say to take the tickets to guest services and they will refund you....NOT!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> Was out enjoying my day off today...went to the dry cleaners...library...and the store!
> 
> It looks like you people were a little naughty today...



Wasn't me.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Make them go empty the garbage or something!



Homework!


----------



## Dodie

There are already 10 or 12 of us in chat! I won't make it late tonight - so come on in and say hello!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Wasn't me.


----------



## sshaw10060

chirurgeon said:


> OK I need advice from the Clark Griswalds here.  I have a garland I would like to put around our front door, but our house is brick. I don't know how to hold them up.  Any advice?  If that won't work, I can always put them on the porch awning as usual.
> Kim



Try hot glue. Use giant globs. It will hold to both the garland and brick.


Just caught up and heading to chat.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> You sure do sound like me.
> 
> I am okay that he wants to leave but if he wants it to happen this fast then he is choosing to lose some things.  The girls come first.  I am not selling the house now because he wants his share.
> 
> You guys here have been a wonderful life line for me.  The best of support and the best of distractions



Stay strong!  Your girls are your priority and that is so clear to everyone here.  I hope the days ahead are smooth.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Stay strong!  Your girls are your priority and that is so clear to everyone here.  I hope the days ahead are smooth.



Thanks so much for your support, Pam.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> When I get injured I go BIG. None of those sissy injuries like a bad gallbladder!



yea, that monster finger injury....just chop that stink'en thing off and get your sorry butt back in business!!  Man up tough guy, can't you shoot with your middle finger stubby?


----------



## mainegal

Wow!
I leave work, have supper, meeting, gym adn get back here and find over a dozen more posts. Hope I don't miss much if I don't carefully read them all!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Wow!
> I leave work, have supper, meeting, gym adn get back here and find over a dozen more posts. Hope I don't miss much if I don't carefully read them all!



Nothing much


----------



## mainegal

trying to follow along in chat...


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> trying to follow along in chat...



I'm tired, I did not try chat tonight.  Maybe next week.


----------



## mainegal

I have eye exam 7:45 AM.  Will need to sleep early and rest my eyes.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I'm catching up on threads on the commercials from Glee...love this show.  It is so enjoyable!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> I have eye exam 7:45 AM.  Will need to sleep early and rest my eyes.



Between being on the computer half the day at work and then on here so much lately, I need to do the same but I just can't stay away!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I have eye exam 7:45 AM.  Will need to sleep early and rest my eyes.



I am actually getting very sleepy now - this is a good thing.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> I have eye exam 7:45 AM.  Will need to sleep early and rest my eyes.



Will you have a retinal scan done?  I had one done at my last test and it's a good idea to have a baseline.  It's an additional cost normally, which can be prohibitive.  I hope it is just a regular check for you.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Maybe I should leave them a voicemail and at the end tell them that if they play my voicemail I would like the thong instead of the t-shirt.



Mighty fiesty



tickledtink33 said:


> My birthday is next month so I want you all to pay attention to hear Teresa butcher my last name.







3guysandagal said:


> I'll have to wear my DIS thong then.



I'll be in good company.


----------



## tlcoke

I had a busy day today at work, maybe I will have more free time tomorrow.  Good night everyone!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Mighty fiesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in good company.



How was your birthday dinner!

And Todd please don't get him started, he wants to show off his scars to the ladies at dap.
This would not be pretty!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I had a busy day today at work, maybe I will have more free time tomorrow.  Good night everyone!!



Night Tracey.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I had a busy day today at work, maybe I will have more free time tomorrow.  Good night everyone!!




night Tracey!
sweet dreams!


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm catching up on threads on the commercials from Glee...love this show.  It is so enjoyable!



Oh, YES!!!
Lovin' Glee! 
A lot of songs tonight. So good...


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I had a busy day today at work, maybe I will have more free time tomorrow.  Good night everyone!!



Rest up so you can attack another day.


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> Between being on the computer half the day at work and then on here so much lately, I need to do the same but I just can't stay away!




Gotta do it!
Stay away from computer.
Just back away, nice and easy now...
We all need a break from the computer, really!


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> Will you have a retinal scan done?  I had one done at my last test and it's a good idea to have a baseline.  It's an additional cost normally, which can be prohibitive.  I hope it is just a regular check for you.



I don't think I have had one. 
I think I am due for a dilation.
They always warn me about detatched retina because I am extremely nearsighted.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I am actually getting very sleepy now - this is a good thing.




Let the eyelids close. Rest well.
I am going to put myself to bed now.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> Oh, YES!!!
> Lovin' Glee!
> A lot of songs tonight. So good...



Again, it was a great episode...we look forward to it each week.  DH is not a musicals kind of guy and he really likes it.  I just said to him, "you would have been a closet glee kid in high school, wouldn't you have been."  He didn't refute that!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> I don't think I have had one.
> I think I am due for a dilation.
> They always warn me about detatched retina because I am extremely nearsighted.



Me, too!  Mine always dilate so much I look extra freaky!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Dropped into chat for a quick few minutes...gotta get to bed...very sleepy!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Had to leave chat before I said something I shouldn't.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Had to leave chat before I said something I shouldn't.



What did I Miss John?


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Had to leave chat before I said something I shouldn't.


 

Uh oh!  Guess I left too early.


----------



## 3guysandagal

There are a few things I shouldn't talk about.
Religion, Politics, and hunting (to vegetarians)


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like Jorge needs some pasty sharing at DAP!  We can share a pretzel and beer in germany George!



Pretzel and beer sharing is cool Don. 



3guysandagal said:


> Had to leave chat before I said something I shouldn't.





3guysandagal said:


> There are a few things I shouldn't talk about.
> Religion, Politics, and hunting (to vegetarians)



Got it. Remember just a teen.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Got it. Remember just a teen.



Yes, I know George, thats why I left.
I was very diplomatic about it.
Also why I did not respond to the thread, being on the teen board and all.
But if it is brought up in chat, I say my piece.


----------



## firsttimemom

UGH I can't keep up! Today I had to help scoop icecream for DD's honor roll celebration. I'm so stinkin' proud of her for making it- she's in some advanced classes that we were afraid would be too hard but she did OK. 

DS had his last football practice tonight. He's bummed but I'm glad to be able to get the helmet and stinky shoulder pads out of my laundry room for the next 8 mos. 

And the 15 day Orlando weather forcast for 12/2 calls for a high of 75 and low of 57. Can't complain about that!


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> UGH I can't keep up! Today I had to help scoop icecream for DD's honor roll celebration. I'm so stinkin' proud of her for making it- she's in some advanced classes that we were afraid would be too hard but she did OK.
> 
> DS had his last football practice tonight. He's bummed but I'm glad to be able to get the helmet and stinky shoulder pads out of my laundry room for the next 8 mos.
> 
> And the 15 day Orlando weather forcast for 12/2 calls for a high of 75 and low of 57. Can't complain about that!



Congrats to your DD. 

I hope that weather report stays true!!!  I have not even started packing yet because I want to have an idea if I need all tshirts, shorts or what.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> yea, that monster finger injury....just chop that stink'en thing off and get your sorry butt back in business!!  Man up tough guy, can't you shoot with your middle finger stubby?



Words hit like a fist you know.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Had to leave chat before I said something I shouldn't.





3guysandagal said:


> There are a few things I shouldn't talk about.
> Religion, Politics, and hunting (to vegetarians)





3guysandagal said:


> Yes, I know George, thats why I left.
> I was very diplomatic about it.
> Also why I did not respond to the thread, being on the teen board and all.
> But if it is brought up in chat, I say my piece.



Like I said before John, You are a trouble maker!!


----------



## firsttimemom

spaddy said:


> Congrats to your DD.
> 
> I hope that weather report stays true!!!  I have not even started packing yet because I want to have an idea if I need all tshirts, shorts or what.



I'm not even thinking shorts- probably all capris. It's whether I can do s/s tops or if I need l/s and sweaters and if so, how many. It's a wonder I can sleep at night with all the decisions I need to make btwn now and DAP!


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> UGH I can't keep up! Today I had to help scoop icecream for DD's honor roll celebration. I'm so stinkin' proud of her for making it- she's in some advanced classes that we were afraid would be too hard but she did OK.
> 
> DS had his last football practice tonight. He's bummed but I'm glad to be able to get the helmet and stinky shoulder pads out of my laundry room for the next 8 mos.
> 
> And the 15 day Orlando weather forcast for 12/2 calls for a high of 75 and low of 57. Can't complain about that!




Congrats, I can only imagine how proud you are of her! 

Yay for getting rid of the stinky stuff for a while.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> There are a few things I shouldn't talk about.
> Religion, Politics, and hunting (to vegetarians)



I personally don't hunt. Where I live if you don't have a hunt for Deer, Elk, and Bear they will over populate and slowly starve to death. The last thing I want to watch is an Elk all skin and bones die from starvation. That is an awful way to die. That's my two cents worth on that subject.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Like I said before John, You are a trouble maker!!



I know, and you are a pussycat.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Have you seen this yet?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2334352


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> I personally don't hunt. Where I live if you don't have a hunt for Deer, Elk, and Bear they will over populate and slowly starve to death. The last thing I want to watch is an Elk all skin and bones die from starvation. That is an awful way to die. That's my two cents worth on that subject.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hi people!


----------



## 3guysandagal

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi people!



Hello Luis Enrique.
Is everything good?


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Have you seen this yet?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2334352



That is a very well written letter.
I sent an email off last week or was it this weekend explaining how I feel about what has been going on at WDW. I explained that I think the explanation given about LOW was a lame. I asked how in the world can they make 5 million light dance to music over at DHS but couldn't make LOW work.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just want to make sure everyone sees the update....




*UPDATE 11/18/2009 *- Lee Cockerell has graciously agreed to sign copies of his book at the seminar.  In order to speed the process we are asking that everyone bring their own copy of his book to the seminar for him to sign so that we don't have to set-up any kind of merchandise/sales location.  You can purchase his book at any bookstore, any gift-shop on Disney property or on Amazon through this link http://www.wdwinfo.com/merchandise.htm.

VERY IMPORTANT - There will NOT be an opportunity to purchase his book at the seminar so you MUST bring your copy with you.  Lee will ONLY be signing copies of his own book.


----------



## 3guysandagal

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to make sure everyone sees the update....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE 11/18/2009 *- Lee Cockerell has graciously agreed to sign copies of his book at the seminar.  In order to speed the process we are asking that everyone bring their own copy of his book to the seminar for him to sign so that we don't have to set-up any kind of merchandise/sales location.  You can purchase his book at any bookstore, any gift-shop on Disney property or on Amazon through this link http://www.wdwinfo.com/merchandise.htm.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT - There will NOT be an opportunity to purchase his book at the seminar so you MUST bring your copy with you.  Lee will ONLY be signing copies of his own book.



Thanks John!

So, he won't sign my copy of "Horton Hears a Who"? 

Darn! And it was packed already.





Just kidding.
Ours is already signed.


----------



## 3guysandagal

3guysandagal said:


> Hello Luis Enrique.
> Is everything good?




I guess not...........


----------



## tickledtink33

Popping in to say good night.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Popping in to say good night.



Goon night!


----------



## kathrna

UGH!  I have been up almost two hours and cannot go back to sleep!  GRRRR!!!  I just wanted to pop in and see if anyone else was up.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> UGH!  I have been up almost two hours and cannot go back to sleep!  GRRRR!!!  I just wanted to pop in and see if anyone else was up.



Guess I missed you Kathy - I slept later today than I have the last several mornings.


----------



## AnneR

Good morning everyone, its Thursday.


That means 3 weeks until DAP.  Or 9 days of work for me!

It is supposed to be a cool rainy day here.  The plan for the day is I will pick the girls up at school so that we can all come home together after we go out to eat.  DD12 is having a rough time, she wants to be at a friends house all day today as she does not want to be home at all.  She got in bed with me last night and snuggled  Twelve is just such a hard age.  Breaks my heart that she is hurting like this.


----------



## Annette_VA

(yawn). Good morning, all. 

3 weeks from now, I'll be at the airport!   I just hope I can survive until then. Lots of long days ahead. 

Parent teacher conferences are today. Can't wait to see what they have to say about my boys. I have to fill out a strengths/weaknesses survey for my 1st grader. I suck at those things!  Maybe I'll ask him what he thinks. He'll probably say he's really good at video games 

Anne -  to you!


----------



## AnneR

Annette_VA said:


> (yawn). Good morning, all.
> 
> 3 weeks from now, I'll be at the airport!   I just hope I can survive until then. Lots of long days ahead.
> 
> Parent teacher conferences are today. Can't wait to see what they have to say about my boys. I have to fill out a strengths/weaknesses survey for my 1st grader. I suck at those things!  Maybe I'll ask him what he thinks. He'll probably say he's really good at video games
> 
> Anne -  to you!



Thanks Annette.

I remember those parent/teacher conferences but I don't remember having homework assignments to bring in.

I am sure that your son has many strengths - video games - good concentration, eye hand coordination...


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!  
3 Week until DAP!!! (11 1/2 more days to work)

I will be packing the car to head to Indy to catch my plane at this time in 3 weeks.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

3guysandagal said:


> There are a few things I shouldn't talk about.
> Religion, Politics, and hunting (to vegetarians)



I came in near the end of that and I didn't realize that was where the conversation had come from!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 3 Week until DAP!!! (11 1/2 more days to work)
> 
> I will be packing the car to head to Indy to catch my plane at this time in 3 weeks.




Morning Tracey

Are you walking outside today?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

firsttimemom said:


> I'm not even thinking shorts- probably all capris. It's whether I can do s/s tops or if I need l/s and sweaters and if so, how many. It's a wonder I can sleep at night with all the decisions I need to make btwn now and DAP!



I hear you!  And so many that we can't make yet...I love to cross things off my list.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just want to make sure everyone sees the update....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE 11/18/2009 *- Lee Cockerell has graciously agreed to sign copies of his book at the seminar.  In order to speed the process we are asking that everyone bring their own copy of his book to the seminar for him to sign so that we don't have to set-up any kind of merchandise/sales location.  You can purchase his book at any bookstore, any gift-shop on Disney property or on Amazon through this link http://www.wdwinfo.com/merchandise.htm.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT - There will NOT be an opportunity to purchase his book at the seminar so you MUST bring your copy with you.  Lee will ONLY be signing copies of his own book.



That's great!  Thanks...things just keep getting better.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Morning all.  One of these days I will figure out multiple quoting!

It's raining heavily here today...means we don't have to scrape any frost off this morning.  That's a good thing!  Forecast still calling for nice weather this weekend.  Glad about that...actual birthday weekend for me and so, Pamfest begins!   Never been one to care much about birthdays and celebrating, I'm a pretty lowkey gal. No muss, no fuss!  This year though I just feel like I need to mark it for a variety of reasons.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Morning Tracey
> 
> Are you walking outside today?



Good Morning Anne, Yes, getting ready to head out now.  I will listen to the second half of this weeks podcast while I walk.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Morning all.  One of these days I will figure out multiple quoting!
> 
> It's raining heavily here today...means we don't have to scrape any frost off this morning.  That's a good thing!  Forecast still calling for nice weather this weekend.  Glad about that...actual birthday weekend for me and so, Pamfest begins!   Never been one to care much about birthdays and celebrating, I'm a pretty lowkey gal. No muss, no fuss!  This year though I just feel like I need to mark it for a variety of reasons.



Multi-quoting is actually easy - see the button next to the quote button - with the quote marks.  Click on that for the posts you want to quote and then create a new post.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> Multi-quoting is actually easy - see the button next to the quote button - with the quote marks.  Click on that for the posts you want to quote and then create a new post.



Thanks, now I know and will give it a try!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Anne, Yes, getting ready to head out now.  I will listen to the second half of this weeks podcast while I walk.



I think I have been sleeping through too many morning walks. Have tomake sure I eat 150-200 fewer calories to compensate.



AnneR said:


> Multi-quoting is actually easy - see the button next to the quote button - with the quote marks.  Click on that for the posts you want to quote and then create a new post.



Hey! Thanks, now I know how to multi-quote!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Need to get ready for work...hope everyone enjoys their day today!


----------



## corky441

Launchpad11B said:


> Here's something to gross you all out!!!! This will teach you to not discuss thongs!!!!





Launchpad11B said:


> At first glance I thought you said "it would match our GOODIES!"



I'm gone for less than 30 minutes and look what happens 

On a more serious note - I hope the healing process is going well for you Paul.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Good morning everyone, its Thursday.
> 
> 
> That means 3 weeks until DAP.  Or 9 days of work for me!
> 
> It is supposed to be a cool rainy day here.  The plan for the day is I will pick the girls up at school so that we can all come home together after we go out to eat.  DD12 is having a rough time, she wants to be at a friends house all day today as she does not want to be home at all.  She got in bed with me last night and snuggled  Twelve is just such a hard age.  Breaks my heart that she is hurting like this.



I'm so sorry that she is having a hard time.    Change is difficult.  Heck any time your family unit changes it's difficult.  It's nice that she feels safe with you and at 12 will still come snuggle to feel comfort.  Keep moving forward.


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> Morning all.  One of these days I will figure out multiple quoting!
> 
> It's raining heavily here today...means we don't have to scrape any frost off this morning.  That's a good thing!  Forecast still calling for nice weather this weekend.  Glad about that...actual birthday weekend for me and so, Pamfest begins!   Never been one to care much about birthdays and celebrating, I'm a pretty lowkey gal. No muss, no fuss!  This year though I just feel like I need to mark it for a variety of reasons.



Happy Birthday, Pam!  I hope that you pamper yourself and take it easy and get to be as lazy as you want to be.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Good morning everyone, its Thursday.



Thinking of you and the girls today, Anne! While it's all for the better, this will be a hard day. We're here for you.


----------



## kathrna

Good morning everyone!  Tomorrow morning we'll be headed west!  It will be fun (once I get ON the plane).  I hope that you all have a great day.  I have some last minute things to buy (I thought I was finished yesterday, but then found out that there's no black ink in the printer and I need to make copies of text books so the boys can do their homework).  Then I should be ready to go.  The bags are packed and the backpacks are almost finished.  Then it's HELLO WEST COAST MICKEY!!  YIPPEE!!!


----------



## mainegal

I'm off to get my eye exam. I studied _real _had last night!


----------



## corky441

tickledtink33 said:


> I wonder if anyone has ordered the thong.  Maybe I should order it so the team can say they sold one.  (And yes, I would wear it)





katscradle said:


> Go ahead I dare you!!!!





tickledtink33 said:


> oooooo, a dare



well it appears we have a contest brewing...

I think the entire "cougar club" should part of this...

BTW - just placed another order with CafePress. I guess the package will be quite a bit smaller this time


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good morning everyone!

Anne - I've been thinking about you alot this past week. I know the steep road that you're climbing but I also know that it ends well. 

Paul - that's just  Hope it's heeling fast.

Todd - are you staying out of trouble? Hope you had a great birthday.

I can't believe that you all did 50 something pages so fast....wait, yeah I can. I'm sorry that I don't have time to pop in so often. I wonder will we all chat like this _after_ DAP?

*And my personal DAP countdown is 18 days.*


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> Good morning everyone, its Thursday.
> 
> 
> That means 3 weeks until DAP.  Or 9 days of work for me!
> 
> It is supposed to be a cool rainy day here.  The plan for the day is I will pick the girls up at school so that we can all come home together after we go out to eat.  DD12 is having a rough time, she wants to be at a friends house all day today as she does not want to be home at all.  She got in bed with me last night and snuggled  Twelve is just such a hard age.  Breaks my heart that she is hurting like this.



Hope today goes well for you and the girls. Just try your best to just let each hour slip away and out of your life.
Today is your moving forward day not your looking backwards day

Be strong - we're here if you need us


----------



## georgemoe

Hi everyone.  Have a great Thursday.



kathrna said:


> Good morning everyone!  Tomorrow morning we'll be headed west!  It will be fun (once I get ON the plane).  I hope that you all have a great day.  I have some last minute things to buy (I thought I was finished yesterday, but then found out that there's no black ink in the printer and I need to make copies of text books so the boys can do their homework).  Then I should be ready to go.  The bags are packed and the backpacks are almost finished.  Then it's HELLO WEST COAST MICKEY!!  YIPPEE!!!



Hi Kathy. You have a great trip to West Mickey!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I think I have been sleeping through too many morning walks. Have tomake sure I eat 150-200 fewer calories to compensate.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Thanks, now I know how to multi-quote!



I forgot to wake you up this morning
Sorry Lyn.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Good morning everyone!  Tomorrow morning we'll be headed west!  It will be fun (once I get ON the plane).  I hope that you all have a great day.  I have some last minute things to buy (I thought I was finished yesterday, but then found out that there's no black ink in the printer and I need to make copies of text books so the boys can do their homework).  Then I should be ready to go.  The bags are packed and the backpacks are almost finished.  Then it's HELLO WEST COAST MICKEY!!  YIPPEE!!!



I am so excited for you - are you going to post trip reports?


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I wonder will we all chat like this _after_ DAP?
> 
> *And my personal DAP countdown is 18 days.*



Good Morning Lorie,
We will move the chats over to the Podcast Cruise Thread once DAP is done.



georgemoe said:


> Hi everyone.  Have a great Thursday.



Good Morning George!!


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Good morning everyone!  Tomorrow morning we'll be headed west! :


Good Morning! Kathy
Enjoy your trip to Disneyland & Southern Californina



disneydreamgirl said:


> Need to get ready for work...hope everyone enjoys their day today!



Good Morning Pam!!  Have a good day at work.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Anne - I've been thinking about you alot this past week. I know the steep road that you're climbing but I also know that it ends well.
> 
> Paul - that's just  Hope it's heeling fast.
> 
> Todd - are you staying out of trouble? Hope you had a great birthday.
> 
> I can't believe that you all did 50 something pages so fast....wait, yeah I can. I'm sorry that I don't have time to pop in so often. I wonder will we all chat like this _after_ DAP?
> 
> *And my personal DAP countdown is 18 days.*



I miss seeing you on the boards, I hope work is still going ok.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I'm off to get my eye exam. I studied _real _had last night!



Hope you PASS your test...

I hope your exam is routine.  I need to schedule to go for one too, I have seen subtle changes lately, so I am probably due for an adjustment.


----------



## jeanigor

Morning All!!

I wonder if Lee will sign a photo of us back in 2001...should I buy another book and take them both up, just to be safe?


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> There are a few things I shouldn't talk about.
> Religion, Politics, and hunting (to vegetarians)





georgemoe said:


> Pretzel and beer sharing is cool Don.
> 
> Got it. Remember just a teen.



thus the use of the ignore button as soon as certain people arrive in chat!



3guysandagal said:


> Yes, I know George, thats why I left.
> I was very diplomatic about it.
> Also why I did not respond to the thread, being on the teen board and all.
> But if it is brought up in chat, I say my piece.







Launchpad11B said:


> Words hit like a fist you know.



Awwww....big fella....need a hug


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


>



Paul, I hope your finger heals with no lasting problems.  

My dad severed his toe several years ago and they had "*T*" Pins supporting it in the reattachment.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning


----------



## corky441

Good Morning Tracey, Lorie, George, Pam, Todd and whomever else I have forgotten.
 I have to keep a notepad with me to jot down names - no sooner do I start posting & I've forgotten all the names I want to shout out to.
Ah, the joys of old age. . . 
I'm definately one of those on Teresa's "Old listener" list 

hope everyone is having a good day so far, right now it is pouring rain here and it's expected to last all day & evening. The morning commute will take longer, but I still have 1/2 the podcast to listen too.

I'll be back later on - after the morning ka-ka at work


----------



## AnneR

corky441 said:


> Good Morning Tracey, Lorie, George, Pam, Todd and whomever else I have forgotten.
> I have to keep a notepad with me to jot down names - no sooner do I start posting & I've forgotten all the names I want to shout out to.
> Ah, the joys of old age. . .
> I'm definately one of those on Teresa's "Old listener" list
> 
> hope everyone is having a good day so far, right now it is pouring rain here and it's expected to last all day & evening. The morning commute will take longer, but I still have 1/2 the podcast to listen too.
> 
> I'll be back later on - after the morning ka-ka at work



Morning Marilee - this is why I start with morning to all and then to individuals as I see them start there day, can't remember who is here.


----------



## AnneR

Well, unfortunately, I have to do some real work, off to my first meeting today which includes a conference call.  At least it is not one of those big nasty ones.

I will be back later this afternoon.


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> Morning Marilee - this is why I start with morning to all and then to individuals as I see them start there day, can't remember who is here.



a great idea

So.... Good Morning Anne

Morning Kim


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
I just printed off the map suggestion from mapquest.
Now for some fine tuning.. 

1322.4 miles to WDW!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Good morning everyone, its Thursday.
> 
> 
> That means 3 weeks until DAP.  Or 9 days of work for me!
> 
> It is supposed to be a cool rainy day here.  The plan for the day is I will pick the girls up at school so that we can all come home together after we go out to eat.  DD12 is having a rough time, she wants to be at a friends house all day today as she does not want to be home at all.  She got in bed with me last night and snuggled  Twelve is just such a hard age.  Breaks my heart that she is hurting like this.




Sometimes a good snuggle from mom is just what the doctor ordered! 
Take it easy, I have a feeling today will be a rough day for all 3 of you.
Were here for you!


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> (yawn). Good morning, all.
> 
> 3 weeks from now, I'll be at the airport!   I just hope I can survive until then. Lots of long days ahead.
> 
> Parent teacher conferences are today. Can't wait to see what they have to say about my boys. I have to fill out a strengths/weaknesses survey for my 1st grader. I suck at those things!  Maybe I'll ask him what he thinks. He'll probably say he's really good at video games
> 
> Anne -  to you!



Oh I cringe when I get those things!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Good morning everyone!  Tomorrow morning we'll be headed west!  It will be fun (once I get ON the plane).  I hope that you all have a great day.  I have some last minute things to buy (I thought I was finished yesterday, but then found out that there's no black ink in the printer and I need to make copies of text books so the boys can do their homework).  Then I should be ready to go.  The bags are packed and the backpacks are almost finished.  Then it's HELLO WEST COAST MICKEY!!  YIPPEE!!!




Have fun!


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> Good morning everyone!  Tomorrow morning we'll be headed west!  It will be fun (once I get ON the plane).  I hope that you all have a great day.  I have some last minute things to buy (I thought I was finished yesterday, but then found out that there's no black ink in the printer and I need to make copies of text books so the boys can do their homework).  Then I should be ready to go.  The bags are packed and the backpacks are almost finished.  Then it's HELLO WEST COAST MICKEY!!  YIPPEE!!!



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Hey Everyone looking for Cheap Car Rentals for DAP weekend.

I just got a Economy Car for $13.00/day through Priceline.com at Alamo which is on airport property.  They had sent me an email saying they had car rentals as low as $13.00/day, so I put that in and it was accepted.


----------



## scarlett873

First full day at work! I get to train as a cashier today! The remainder of my weekend will be spent training in clerical. My next day off is Monday...here we go!

Oh and I am planning to see New Moon on Saturday morning!! 

Stay outta trouble today kids! I'll check in during breaks via iPhone!


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone! 

Big news around here is Sarah Palin is in town signing her new book at the local Borders.  The line was 700 deep this morning at 7:00AM.  The signing doesn't take place until 6:00PM.  A lot of die hards out there.  Personally, I'd never do it.  That's just too long to wait for anything.  

DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP ADP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP 

See you all real soon!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

morning!

Anne - you are in my thoughts and prayers today 

Kathy - have a FANTASTIC trip!  

Things are starting to look up here, I am at least out of bed and moving about the house and getting a little bit of housework done that has been neglected the last few days.  I have to feel better today -  I am going to  see New Moon tonight 

J hates his prednisone.  We were forwarned it would be nasty, but we can't find anything to make it tolerable for him, and he's running around the house and fighting having to take it   This is worse than the flagyll we had to consume when we got back from Russia for giardia.  The pharmacy even pre-mixed that with Hershey's chocolate syrup for the boys.  The hives are letting up, but not completely gone.  We still have no idea what is causing it.

I'm sure I'll be back later.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Hey Everyone looking for Cheap Car Rentals for DAP weekend.
> 
> I just got a Economy Car for $13.00/day through Priceline.com at Alamo which is on airport property.  They had sent me an email saying they had car rentals as low as $13.00/day, so I put that in and it was accepted.



Woo Hoo!! Maybe share this news on the December Car Rental thread?http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2231289



scarlett873 said:


> First full day at work! I get to train as a cashier today! The remainder of my weekend will be spent training in clerical. My next day off is Monday...here we go!
> 
> Oh and I am planning to see New Moon on Saturday morning!!
> 
> Stay outta trouble today kids! I'll check in during breaks via iPhone!



Congrats!!! I remember the days of training cashiers. It was almost as fun as DISing all day. I liked to make my classes fun as well as informational. We had to work, so why not enjoy it too?



ADP said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Big news around here is Sarah Palin is in town signing her new book at the local Borders.  The line was 700 deep this morning at 7:00AM.  The signing doesn't take place until 6:00PM.  A lot of die hards out there.  Personally, I'd never do it.  That's just too long to wait for anything.
> 
> DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP ADP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP
> 
> See you all real soon!!!



We had friends that camped out in Grand Rapids for yesterday's signing. Tents in 30° weather. I know we're from Michigan and used to chilly, but that is absurd.

Oh yeah, 
WHOA DAP!!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning All!


----------



## hideeh

Good morning everyone! 

Brandie have fun in your training.  Monday will be here before you know it.

Marilee, we have pouring rain here this morning too. 

Katherine, how fun to print out the maps and start planning your route! 

Jennifer I am glad you are finally upright again. I hope you continue to improve and that your son is better able to tolerate the medicine. I assume it is liquid? No chance of him swallowing a pill?

Kathy have fun on your last minute shopping trip. I hope you have a wonderful time in California.

Lorie it was nice to see you this morning. Glad the job is going good.

Todd I hope you enjoyed your birthday evening last night. Keep on celebrating!

Anne you know we are all with you in spirit today. Take it one minute at a time and know that you can always pop in here if the going gets too rough. 

Not missing anyone else on purpose, just can't remember. I have been fighting off a nasty headache for a couple days and I took a muscle relaxer at 3:30 am to try to make it better. All it did was make me want to stay in bed longer!


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> First full day at work! I get to train as a cashier today! The remainder of my weekend will be spent training in clerical. My next day off is Monday...here we go!
> 
> Oh and I am planning to see New Moon on Saturday morning!!
> 
> Stay outta trouble today kids! I'll check in during breaks via iPhone!


Good luck with the training B.  Black Friday is right around the corner...Keep your sanity in tact.


----------



## kimisabella

Morning all - anything good happen in chat last night?  I was re-reading New Moon!  We're not going to see it until probably next Tuesday evening.... I don't know how I'm going to be able to wait that long!!!


----------



## hideeh

kimisabella said:


> Morning all - anything good happen in chat last night?  I was re-reading New Moon!  We're not going to see it until probably next Tuesday evening.... I don't know how I'm going to be able to wait that long!!!



Morning Andrea! 

I started Eclipse last night. So far, so good! I am not sure when we are going to get to see New Moon yet either. Hopefully soon! 

Have a great day.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Woo Hoo!! Maybe share this news on the December Car Rental thread?http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2231289
> 
> Oh yeah,
> WHOA DAP!!!!



I have posted the rate on the Transportation board.  

WHOA DAP!!!!
3 Weeks Woo Hoo!!​


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> First full day at work! I get to train as a cashier today! The remainder of my weekend will be spent training in clerical. My next day off is Monday...here we go!
> 
> Oh and I am planning to see New Moon on Saturday morning!!
> 
> Stay outta trouble today kids! I'll check in during breaks via iPhone!




Brandie have a great day!
The next few days are going to seem rough, but you will get through it!
Just think DAP money!


----------



## kimisabella

hideeh said:


> Morning Andrea!
> 
> I started Eclipse last night. So far, so good! I am not sure when we are going to get to see New Moon yet either. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Have a great day.



Hi Heidi  - I've read all four books, but I read them so fast, I'm going back and re-reading them... well, just New Moon for now.  I saw David Letterman last night and he had Robert Pattinson on


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> morning!
> 
> Anne - you are in my thoughts and prayers today
> 
> Kathy - have a FANTASTIC trip!
> 
> Things are starting to look up here, I am at least out of bed and moving about the house and getting a little bit of housework done that has been neglected the last few days.  I have to feel better today -  I am going to  see New Moon tonight
> 
> J hates his prednisone.  We were forwarned it would be nasty, but we can't find anything to make it tolerable for him, and he's running around the house and fighting having to take it   This is worse than the flagyll we had to consume when we got back from Russia for giardia.  The pharmacy even pre-mixed that with Hershey's chocolate syrup for the boys.  The hives are letting up, but not completely gone.  We still have no idea what is causing it.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be back later.  Have a great day everyone!




Try mixing it with some honey or something.
I am glad it is starting to get better!
Hopfully it will all be gone real soon!
Your just going to have to moniter him relly closely to figure this out.


----------



## wildfan1473

hideeh said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Jennifer I am glad you are finally upright again. I hope you continue to improve and that your son is better able to tolerate the medicine. I assume it is liquid? No chance of him swallowing a pill?



 Heidi! Yes, they gave him liquid, I'm not sure why.  I'm thinking maybe because of the dosage amount, or possibly the pill size.  



kimisabella said:


> Hi Heidi  - I've read all four books, but I read them so fast, I'm going back and re-reading them... well, just New Moon for now.  I saw David Letterman last night and he had Robert Pattinson on



I did the same thing, I read them so fast I had to re-read them (again, and again, and again!  )  I just finished reading them again, and it's amazing how I find something I missed every time.


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> Try mixing it with some honey or something.
> I am glad it is starting to get better!
> Hopfully it will all be gone real soon!
> Your just going to have to moniter him relly closely to figure this out.



Oh, I'll have to try honey.  We've tried chocolate syrup and 7up (separately, not together!)  This morning, DH just shot it down his thoat with a juice chaser - that didn't work either   He already has such high anxiety, and this is so hard on him, I feel horrible for him.  Fortunately, only 2 doses left.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Hi Heidi  - I've read all four books, but I read them so fast, I'm going back and re-reading them... well, just New Moon for now.  I saw David Letterman last night and *he had Robert Pattinson on*



Was he wearing an M&M tshirt?


----------



## sshaw10060

Happy Late Morning!

Busy day trying to catch up at work. Everyone seems to have 10 things they need me to do.  No crying yet


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> First full day at work! I get to train as a cashier today! The remainder of my weekend will be spent training in clerical. My next day off is Monday...here we go!
> 
> Oh and I am planning to see New Moon on Saturday morning!!
> 
> Stay outta trouble today kids! I'll check in during breaks via iPhone!



Yay first full day.


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Big news around here is Sarah Palin is in town signing her new book at the local Borders.  The line was 700 deep this morning at 7:00AM.  The signing doesn't take place until 6:00PM.  A lot of die hards out there.  Personally, I'd never do it.  That's just too long to wait for anything.
> 
> DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP ADP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP
> 
> See you all real soon!!!



Hi Aaron. I probably wouldn't go even if there was no line. Just not interested.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Was he wearing an M&M tshirt?



No way he is that cool!!


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> First full day at work! I get to train as a cashier today! The remainder of my weekend will be spent training in clerical. My next day off is Monday...here we go!
> 
> Oh and I am planning to see New Moon on Saturday morning!!
> 
> Stay outta trouble today kids! I'll check in during breaks via iPhone!



Good luck on your first full day and your Cashier training.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> No way he is that cool!!



You better have it packed. Pack two!


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Was he wearing an M&M tshirt?



No he wasn't, lol... but Dave was picking on a guy in the audience, a cop from California.  I thought of Don


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> You better have it packed. Pack two!



Funny...I just happen to have two of them 



kimisabella said:


> No he wasn't, lol... but Dave was picking on a guy in the audience, a cop from California.  I thought of Don


----------



## kimisabella

I just got a $40 credit on our flight going down next month   JetBlue is having a one day sale today and my flight was listed as $69, I paid $79 so they gave me a $10 credit for each of us


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> I just got a $40 credit on our flight going down next month   JetBlue is having a one day sale today and my flight was listed as $69, I paid $79 so they gave me a $10 credit for each of us



Sounds like some slushy money!!


----------



## hideeh

kimisabella said:


> I just got a $40 credit on our flight going down next month   JetBlue is having a one day sale today and my flight was listed as $69, I paid $79 so they gave me a $10 credit for each of us



Just have to love an extra $40 credit!


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like some slushy money!!



Well, they don't actually give it back to me, it's a credit towards my next flight, but, we'll take it!  It's not like we aren't going to use it!  As for the slushies, I doubt I will make it past the first one


----------



## hideeh

No tears today Scott, only 21 days until DAP!! 

Good luck catching up! You will probably feel caught up just in time to leave again!


----------



## LMO429

I was looking in my closet today! is anyone else stressing about what to pack for DAP!!!  Ugh I dont want to overpack but I want to ensure I have clothes that are appropraite for warmer and colder temperatures...Maybe I'll just pack light and buy some stuff if I need to when Im down there 

I guess my biggest concern is if I need to bring a jacket...50 degrees doesnt typically tend to feel freezing to me so Im thinking I can handle colder florida temperatures but Im unsure


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> Hey Everyone looking for Cheap Car Rentals for DAP weekend.
> 
> I just got a Economy Car for $13.00/day through Priceline.com at Alamo which is on airport property.  They had sent me an email saying they had car rentals as low as $13.00/day, so I put that in and it was accepted.



Fantastic Tracey - 

Guess I better check out Priceline myself. Quick question though - is that the site where you can't canel once you accept an offer??


----------



## corky441

scarlett873 said:


> First full day at work! I get to train as a cashier today! The remainder of my weekend will be spent training in clerical. My next day off is Monday...here we go!
> 
> Oh and I am planning to see New Moon on Saturday morning!!
> 
> Stay outta trouble today kids! I'll check in during breaks via iPhone!



Morning Brandie,

Good luck in your training classes - hopefully your "classmates" will be fun to be with


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Fantastic Tracey -
> 
> Guess I better check out Priceline myself. Quick question though - is that the site where you can't canel once you accept an offer??



Yup


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> I just got a $40 credit on our flight going down next month   JetBlue is having a one day sale today and my flight was listed as $69, I paid $79 so they gave me a $10 credit for each of us



I was able to get $140 in credits for our Southwest flights for a current purchase of $96 and $99 each way. Those flights are now up to $233 and $159 respectively.   

I think I'm done getting credits.


----------



## corky441

kimisabella said:


> I just got a $40 credit on our flight going down next month   JetBlue is having a one day sale today and my flight was listed as $69, I paid $79 so they gave me a $10 credit for each of us




I love JetBlue - i make sure to check my itineraries every coupke of days 
I believe our December DAP trip has had 3-4 price reductions already. Last time I checked the prices were starting to climb back up on our flights.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Hope you PASS your test...
> 
> I hope your exam is routine.  I need to schedule to go for one too, I have seen subtle changes lately, so I am probably due for an adjustment.



I did pass the eye exam. 
Everything looks good, considering...

Contact prescription stays the same, but I think we are switching my near and far eyes for monovision.

Still going with out bi-focal / multi-vision for the glasses.  Shopping for frames is so difficult! I prefer plastic, not wires, which severely limits selection. My prescription is a minus 15, which severely limits the shape and size of the frame. So frustrating!!!


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Fantastic Tracey -
> 
> Guess I better check out Priceline myself. Quick question though - is that the site where you can't canel once you accept an offer??



Yes it is, however this is lower than I have seen from anyone else.


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> I was looking in my closet today! is anyone else stressing about what to pack for DAP!!!  Ugh I dont want to overpack but I want to ensure I have clothes that are appropraite for warmer and colder temperatures...Maybe I'll just pack light and buy some stuff if I need to when Im down there
> 
> I guess my biggest concern is if I need to bring a jacket...50 degrees doesnt typically tend to feel freezing to me so Im thinking I can handle colder florida temperatures but Im unsure



Yes, I'm already stressing.  I have piles of clothes out already and I don't know what I am going to do.  I definatley do not want to bring a heavier coat or jacket, I'm thinking layering under hoodies will be OK.  I'm bringing my girl's North Face fleece jackets, they should be good and aren't too bulky, plus they will probably be wearing them on the plane. 

I also bought all of us magic gloves and will be packing hats.  We definatley don't have any time to do shopping while we are down there, I've got to have all my bases covered.  We are supposed to take the LIRR to the Air Train to JFK, but, I don't know if that's going to happen if I have a lot of stuff to haul onto the train.


----------



## mainegal

kimisabella said:


> I just got a $40 credit on our flight going down next month   JetBlue is having a one day sale today and my flight was listed as $69, I paid $79 so they gave me a $10 credit for each of us



That's fantastic.
Last December my USAIR flight went down around $150. But the change fee was $150. No satisfaction there!


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> I was able to get $140 in credits for our Southwest flights for a current purchase of $96 and $99 each way. Those flights are now up to $233 and $159 respectively.
> 
> I think I'm done getting credits.



Wow, that's great!  I'm sure you guys will put them to good use! 



corky441 said:


> I love JetBlue - i make sure to check my itineraries every coupke of days
> I believe our December DAP trip has had 3-4 price reductions already. Last time I checked the prices were starting to climb back up on our flights.




I check every so often as well, but, since I got the original flight for $79, I really didn't think it was going to go any lower than that.  I don't think I've ever paid less than $79.....until today!  Funny thing is, when I check our seats for that flight, there is only a few seats still available so it's odd to me that they would put that flight on sale


----------



## mainegal

LMO429 said:


> I was looking in my closet today! is anyone else stressing about what to pack for DAP!!!  Ugh I dont want to overpack but I want to ensure I have clothes that are appropraite for warmer and colder temperatures...




Worse will be next year packing for parks and the cruise.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Worse will be next year packing for parks and the cruise.



Shorts. Tiara. Jeans. Tiara. Long Sleeve. Tiara. Short Sleeve. Tiara. Hoodie. Tiara. Thong. Tiara. Bathing Suit. Tiara.

I think I have my packing list for the cruise done.


----------



## Minnie Lor

LMO429 said:


> I was looking in my closet today! is anyone else stressing about what to pack for DAP!!!  Ugh I dont want to overpack but I want to ensure I have clothes that are appropraite for warmer and colder temperatures...Maybe I'll just pack light and buy some stuff if I need to when Im down there
> 
> I guess my biggest concern is if I need to bring a jacket...50 degrees doesnt typically tend to feel freezing to me so Im thinking I can handle colder florida temperatures but Im unsure





kimisabella said:


> Yes, I'm already stressing.  I have piles of clothes out already and I don't know what I am going to do.  I definatley do not want to bring a heavier coat or jacket, I'm thinking layering under hoodies will be OK.  I'm bringing my girl's North Face fleece jackets, they should be good and aren't too bulky, plus they will probably be wearing them on the plane.
> 
> I also bought all of us magic gloves and will be packing hats.  We definatley don't have any time to do shopping while we are down there, I've got to have all my bases covered.  We are supposed to take the LIRR to the Air Train to JFK, but, I don't know if that's going to happen if I have a lot of stuff to haul onto the train.



I'm packing jeans, long and short sleeve t-shirts that can be layered. I also take a jacket with a hood that has a zip out liner along with stretchy gloves and ear muffs that can fold up small. I carry a tiny, tiny bag that doesn't require going thru bag check line. In fact it's so small, that I can slip in my pocket but it holds my cell, tickets, various cards, money, and lip stick.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Shorts. Tiara. Jeans. Tiara. Long Sleeve. Tiara. Short Sleeve. Tiara. Hoodie. Tiara. *Thong.* Tiara. Bathing Suit. Tiara.
> 
> I think I have my packing list for the cruise done.


----------



## jeanigor

Quiet for over a half hour....is everyone feeling alright?


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Quiet for over a half hour....is everyone feeling alright?



I have been quite busy today.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Quiet for over a half hour....is everyone feeling alright?



Maybe we are... working?!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Quiet for over a half hour....is everyone feeling alright?



I'm here. 

I am totally stressing about packing too. Then about a week ago I realized I need to bring a bathing suit.  I am so not ready for that, but my son loves to swim so I take one for the team.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Shorts. Tiara. Jeans. Tiara. Long Sleeve. Tiara. Short Sleeve. Tiara. Hoodie. Tiara. Thong. Tiara. Bathing Suit. Tiara.
> 
> I think I have my packing list for the cruise done.



All the tiaras - for your many occasions and outfits, or to share with your ladies-in-waiting?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Shorts. Tiara. Jeans. Tiara. Long Sleeve. Tiara. Short Sleeve. Tiara. Hoodie. Tiara. Thong. Tiara. Bathing Suit. Tiara.
> 
> I think I have my packing list for the cruise done.



You'll need a couple special bags just for your tiaras.


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> Shorts. Tiara. Jeans. Tiara. Long Sleeve. Tiara. Short Sleeve. Tiara. Hoodie. Tiara. Thong. Tiara. Bathing Suit. Tiara.
> 
> I think I have my packing list for the cruise done.


 

OK, so that's ... seven tiaras..  How many kimonos? 


ref: See "Best in Show"


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Quiet for over a half hour....is everyone feeling alright?



Been busy having pizza for lunch. Oh, and yes, working. It really gets in the way of my dis time. 

Our health fair is going on today. We get to find out how much more the insurance companies are going to charge us. We don't have any really good plans left.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I have been quite busy today.





mainegal said:


> Maybe we are... working?!



I've been doing stuff. At work. Nothing of consequence though. Seems like I'm just walking in circles moving piles back and forth. Is it 4:30 on Friday afternoon yet?



spaddy said:


> I'm here.
> 
> I am totally stressing about packing too. Then about a week ago I realized I need to bring a bathing suit.  I am so not ready for that, but my son loves to swim so I take one for the team.



I am kind of looking forward to bringing my bathing suit. Not that I like swimming. Or going out in public in it. But just knowing that I *could* be swimming, whilst my friends and family back home shiver...that will be worth it.


----------



## fakereadhed

Just saw my ticker and I'm in a deep panic. 

2 Weeks and 5 days!!!



but I have way too much to do before then. Where did the time go???


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Quiet for over a half hour....is everyone feeling alright?



You know me and my love of meetings...


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> All the tiaras - for your many occasions and outfits, or to share with your ladies-in-waiting?





AnneR said:


> You'll need a couple special bags just for your tiaras.



Tiaras are like shoes. A different one for each occasion/outfit. I'm not willing to pay too much in extra baggage fees for a Tiara specific bag.


----------



## Renysmom

3guysandagal said:


> Had to leave chat before I said something I shouldn't.





3guysandagal said:


> Yes, I know George, thats why I left.
> I was very diplomatic about it.
> Also why I did not respond to the thread, being on the teen board and all.
> But if it is brought up in chat, I say my piece.



You handled yourself very well 



firsttimemom said:


> I'm not even thinking shorts- probably all capris. It's whether I can do s/s tops or if I need l/s and sweaters and if so, how many. It's a wonder I can sleep at night with all the decisions I need to make btwn now and DAP!



Here is the thing.. we've gone two years in a tow and this is really one weekend when you cant pack till just before you go...  One year ago we went and FROZE, cold, windy awful.  We were in coats, hats and gloves. The next year, same dates it was hot and I came home with a nice sunburn 

You really need to check the weather before leaving, also just on the safe side I always pack gloves and a hat.  Figure that way if it gets cool for MVMCP I have that and can layer my clothes. 



Annette_VA said:


> (yawn). Good morning, all.
> 
> 3 weeks from now, I'll be at the airport!   I just hope I can survive until then. Lots of long days ahead.
> 
> Parent teacher conferences are today. Can't wait to see what they have to say about my boys. I have to fill out a strengths/weaknesses survey for my 1st grader. I suck at those things!  Maybe I'll ask him what he thinks. He'll probably say he's really good at video games
> 
> Anne -  to you!



Really? They are making you assess your own child?? Never heard such a thing... I am so glad I am done with all that 



mainegal said:


> Hey! Thanks, now I know how to multi-quote!



Isn't it great 



Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> I can't believe that you all did 50 something pages so fast....wait, yeah I can. I'm sorry that I don't have time to pop in so often. I wonder will we all chat like this _after_ DAP?
> 
> *And my personal DAP countdown is 18 days.*



Yup, except it will be on the PCC 2.) thread



tlcoke said:


> Paul, I hope your finger heals with no lasting problems.
> 
> My dad severed his toe several years ago and they had "*T*" Pins supporting it in the reattachment.



OK we really need to stop with the finger picture.. Eeks me out each time I see it..



tlcoke said:


> Hey Everyone looking for Cheap Car Rentals for DAP weekend.
> 
> I just got a Economy Car for $13.00/day through Priceline.com at Alamo which is on airport property.  They had sent me an email saying they had car rentals as low as $13.00/day, so I put that in and it was accepted.



I will check that out, thanks.


----------



## hideeh

We just received all of our check in documents for WDW from Dreams! 



In May they sent 6 luggage tags for 3 people. Today they send 3 for 3 people! Hmmm  more cutbacks due to guest demand?  We already have luggage tags from WDW so I won't be needing these, it is just the idea. 

I am stressing about packing too. The weather is so iffy this time of year. Even at home I am not sure how to dress! 

Have a good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Dodie

<=====is breathing a big sigh of relief because a work-related external submission that I spent the good part of Q1 2009 working on has come to fruition today.  

Here's what I do in *chat*. I use "ignore." It's in chat too. It's great. You click on someone's name and then choose "ignore" out to the side of it. I hate having to do that, but it keeps my blood pressure down when I just don't see some of that stuff in the string of chat. I think I left before whatever happened you guys are discussing, but I do it first thing when I notice.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I am kind of looking forward to bringing my bathing suit. Not that I like swimming. Or going out in public in it. But just knowing that I *could* be swimming, whilst my friends and family back home shiver...that will be worth it.



That thought is helping quite a bit.  I hope it warm because I will probably have to swim if it is above freezing.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Tiaras are like shoes. A different one for each occasion/outfit. I'm *not willing *to pay too much in extra baggage fees for a Tiara specific bag.



Your not???


----------



## Dodie

Wow! Look at that DAP countdown!!!! Three weeks from today BFF kab407 and I will have arrived, checked in, probably had lunch, and be looking to find George and Deb I predict.  It cannot come fast enough.

As for packing - I'm actually a pretty light packer. I sometimes do better than Phillip. We have an Owner's Locker down there and that helps a lot too.  However, I think I will be checking a bag since I am bringing some extra stuff this time.  I can't wait until we are close enough to at least GUESS at what the weather will bring.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Your not???



I don't have a money tree in the back yard.
I have yet to win the lottery.
Grandpa is still alive and kicking. (and DVC has first nod with that money)

An extra $40 to be fashionable isn't worth it. I can suffer with only one headpiece. But I'm all set for DAP.

Packing in earnest commences as soon as I can have the guest room back from our guests. (Sunday)


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> <=====is breathing a big sigh of relief because a work-related external submission that I spent the good part of Q1 2009 working on has come to fruition today.



Congratulations Dodie. You deserve a great big 'at-a-girl'. And a gold star for using the word fruition.


----------



## jeanigor

According to a recent Facebook update, Teresa sent out the last of the e-mails last night and the credentials (not badges since we are all domestic) today.

Anybody out there not get an e-mail yet?


----------



## hideeh

Dodie said:


> <=====is breathing a big sigh of relief because a work-related external submission that I spent the good part of Q1 2009 working on has come to fruition today.



Congratulations! Your hard work paid off!


----------



## georgemoe

MenashaCorp said:


> OK, so that's ... seven tiaras..  How many kimonos?
> 
> 
> ref: *See "Best in Show" *



Another good one Jason.  One of the most funniest and underated movies of our time. 

*Hey AP holders! Toy Story Mania Passholder Sweepstakes. Win a Wii.*

You might have to log in but here is the link to the entry form and rules.
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/passholder/newsAndEventsFull?CMP=NLC-WDWFY10Q1APHOLDERNOVEMAIL0010A&id=PassNewsTSMSweepstakesArticlePage


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Another good one Jason.  One of the most funniest and underated movies of our time.



My Grandmother got it when she first bought her DVD player. She didn't find it very funny. Although she doesn't have much of a sense of humor.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I don't have a money tree in the back yard.
> I have yet to win the lottery.
> Grandpa is still alive and kicking. (and DVC has first nod with that money)
> 
> An extra $40 to be fashionable isn't worth it. I can suffer with only one headpiece. But I'm all set for DAP.
> 
> Packing in earnest commences as soon as I can have the guest room back from our guests. (Sunday)



I am tweaking my packing list and making piles.  Packing in earnest will not occur until a few days before.  I am debating how to pack the cookies for our morning feast.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Shorts. Tiara. Jeans. Tiara. Long Sleeve. Tiara. Short Sleeve. Tiara. Hoodie. Tiara. Thong. Tiara. Bathing Suit. Tiara.
> 
> I think I have my packing list for the cruise done.



Very organized, I'm impressed 



jeanigor said:


> Quiet for over a half hour....is everyone feeling alright?



Yes, I'm feeling much better today, thanks for asking 



spaddy said:


> I'm here.
> 
> I am totally stressing about packing too. Then about a week ago I realized I need to bring a bathing suit.  I am so not ready for that, but my son loves to swim so I take one for the team.



You have time to swim?  Lucky you 



fakereadhed said:


> Just saw my ticker and I'm in a deep panic.
> 
> 2 Weeks and 5 days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> but I have way too much to do before then. Where did the time go???



If you figure out where the time went, let me know please 



hideeh said:


> We just received all of our check in documents for WDW from Dreams!
> 
> 
> 
> I am stressing about packing too. The weather is so iffy this time of year. Even at home I am not sure how to dress!
> 
> Have a good afternoon everyone.



 on the docs

I'm waiting until it's closer to pack, but I'm thinking capris, l/s tees to layer under DAP and DISunplugged s/s tees, and hoodies, along with a pair of magic gloves.



Dodie said:


> <=====is breathing a big sigh of relief because a work-related external submission that I spent the good part of Q1 2009 working on has come to fruition today.



Good job!  Gotta love that feeling of accomplishment. 



georgemoe said:


> *Hey AP holders! Toy Story Mania Passholder Sweepstakes. Win a Wii.*
> 
> You might have to log in but here is the link to the entry form and rules.
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/passholder/newsAndEventsFull?CMP=NLC-WDWFY10Q1APHOLDERNOVEMAIL0010A&id=PassNewsTSMSweepstakesArticlePage



Thanks for the link, I'll have to check that out


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Tiaras are like shoes. A different one for each occasion/outfit. I'm not willing to pay too much in extra baggage fees for a Tiara specific bag.



I am pretty sure your tiaras will need protective padding. That would be clothes wrapped around the tiaras. All in one bag!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

WebmasterJohn said:


> *UPDATE 11/18/2009 *- Lee Cockerell has graciously agreed to sign copies of his book at the seminar.  In order to speed the process we are asking that everyone bring their own copy of his book to the seminar for him to sign so that we don't have to set-up any kind of merchandise/sales location.  You can purchase his book at any bookstore, any gift-shop on Disney property or on Amazon through this link http://www.wdwinfo.com/merchandise.htm.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT - There will NOT be an opportunity to purchase his book at the seminar so you MUST bring your copy with you.  Lee will only be signing copies of his own book.


John mentioned that the gift shops on Disney property have Lee's book, and the Disney gift shops in the Swan and Dolphin have said they will stock extra copies of Lee's book in both English and Spanish.


----------



## mainegal

Oh, my!!! 

I was posting on some other threads, then came back here.

Just noticed that I went over 2,000 posts! 

Wow! Wasn't expecting to do _that _today!


----------



## Dodie

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!!!
> 
> I was posting on some other threads, then came back here.
> 
> Just noticed that I went over 2,000 posts!
> 
> Wow! Wasn't expecting to do _that _today!



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!!!
> 
> I was posting on some other threads, then came back here.
> 
> Just noticed that I went over 2,000 posts!
> 
> Wow! Wasn't expecting to do _that _today!



 Congratulations! ​


----------



## tlcoke

My bag won't get packed until Wednesday night with the last minute items going in Thursday morning.  I will make my game plan on final clothing items on Sunday or Monday, once I know the 7 day forecast. 

My list will most likely include - long sleeve t-shirts, light windbreaker jacket, Jeans, Shorts, T-shirts, Pin Lanyard, AP, Credentials, Badge Holders for my DIS Friends, Gloves, & Ear muffs.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!!!
> 
> I was posting on some other threads, then came back here.
> 
> Just noticed that I went over 2,000 posts!
> 
> Wow! Wasn't expecting to do _that _today!



Congrats on hitting 2000 posts..


----------



## DVCsince02

I need a nap.

3 weeks from now, my plane will have just taken off for my flight to Orlando!


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> I just got a $40 credit on our flight going down next month   JetBlue is having a one day sale today and my flight was listed as $69, I paid $79 so they gave me a $10 credit for each of us





kimisabella said:


> Well, they don't actually give it back to me, it's a credit towards my next flight, but, we'll take it!  It's not like we aren't going to use it!  As for the slushies, I doubt I will make it past the first one




Yay on the credit for your airfare! 
As for not making it past the first one, we will help you get around the world.
Don't worry your in good company!


----------



## guynwdm

jeanigor said:


> According to a recent Facebook update, Teresa sent out the last of the e-mails last night and the credentials (not badges since we are all domestic) today.
> 
> Anybody out there not get an e-mail yet?



I never got an email that they were on their way but I did get them.  The "credentials" are different than a badge how?? 

 I guess if we had badges we could be the DAP police issuing citations for all sort of infractions.... no drink in hand during DATW, being grumpy and violating the drama free zone ordinances, doing work while at DAP, losing Todd when it is your turn to watch him, using the "weak wrist" excuse for poor scores on TSM, etc....


----------



## hideeh

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!!!
> 
> I was posting on some other threads, then came back here.
> 
> Just noticed that I went over 2,000 posts!
> 
> Wow! Wasn't expecting to do _that _today!



Congratulations Lyn!  



DVCsince02 said:


> I need a nap.
> 
> 3 weeks from now, my plane will have just taken off for my flight to Orlando!



Hi Jen. A nap sounds pretty darn good, followed by 8 hours of sleep! 

Forgive me for asking a silly question, please?  What are magic gloves?


----------



## hideeh

guynwdm said:


> I guess if we had badges we could be the DAP police issuing citations for all sort of infractions.... no drink in hand during DATW, being grumpy and violating the drama free zone ordinances, doing work while at DAP, losing Todd when it is your turn to watch him, using the "weak wrist" excuse for poor scores on TSM, etc....





"Hello, mam, I am from the DAP Police and I'm here to help you!" Oh, wait, that is the IRS.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I've been doing stuff. At work. Nothing of consequence though. Seems like I'm just walking in circles moving piles back and forth. Is it 4:30 on Friday afternoon yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I am kind of looking forward to bringing my bathing suit. Not that I like swimming. Or going out in public in it. But just knowing that I *could* be swimming, whilst my friends and family back home shiver...that will be worth it.




I always bring a swimsuit!
Not that I swim that much, but we have the boys and they want to swim.
I also find it comes in handy for an end of the day hottub after the boys are asleep.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!!!
> 
> I was posting on some other threads, then came back here.
> 
> Just noticed that I went over 2,000 posts!
> 
> Wow! Wasn't expecting to do _that _today!



  

Woo Hooo!!!!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> <=====is breathing a big sigh of relief because a work-related external submission that I spent the good part of Q1 2009 working on has come to fruition today.
> 
> Here's what I do in *chat*. I use "ignore." It's in chat too. It's great. You click on someone's name and then choose "ignore" out to the side of it. I hate having to do that, but it keeps my blood pressure down when I just don't see some of that stuff in the string of chat. I think I left before whatever happened you guys are discussing, but I do it first thing when I notice.




Yes Dodie it happened after you left, in fact a lot of people had already left.
It happened so fast there was no putting anyone on ignore.


----------



## DVCsince02

tlcoke said:


> Hey Everyone looking for Cheap Car Rentals for DAP weekend.
> 
> I just got a Economy Car for $13.00/day through Priceline.com at Alamo which is on airport property.  They had sent me an email saying they had car rentals as low as $13.00/day, so I put that in and it was accepted.



Must tell Brandie!



scarlett873 said:


> First full day at work! I get to train as a cashier today! The remainder of my weekend will be spent training in clerical. My next day off is Monday...here we go!
> 
> Oh and I am planning to see New Moon on Saturday morning!!
> 
> Stay outta trouble today kids! I'll check in during breaks via iPhone!



I had no shopping partner today. 


Speaking of packing, I'm bringing my fleece, I got in Disney a few years ago at Christmas, and it has an embroidered Mickey on it.  I also plan on packing the swim suit, mainly for hot tubbing, not swimming.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> I always bring a swimsuit!
> Not that I swim that much, but we have the boys and they want to swim.
> I also find it comes in handy for an end of the day hottub after the boys are asleep.



Oh, I forgot about the hot tub.  I LOVE the hot tub.


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> I never got an email that they were on their way but I did get them.  The "credentials" are different than a badge how??


 
Because the silly man and the Post Office didn't know what credentials were when declared on the international forms for customs, so John, being the genius he is cooly wrote "Badges" in the description box underneath credentials.



guynwdm said:


> I guess if we had badges we could be the DAP police issuing citations for all sort of infractions.... no drink in hand during DATW, being grumpy and violating the drama free zone ordinances, doing work while at DAP, losing Todd when it is your turn to watch him, using the "weak wrist" excuse for poor scores on TSM, etc....



Excuse me. Some of us are delicate. We have weak ankles and wrists.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!!!
> 
> I was posting on some other threads, then came back here.
> 
> Just noticed that I went over 2,000 posts!
> 
> Wow! Wasn't expecting to do _that _today!




Congrats!


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> I need a nap.
> 
> 3 weeks from now, my plane will have just taken off for my flight to Orlando!



I read your FB post, I am tired now and want a Nap too.


3 weeks from now, I should be checking into my resort...


----------



## scarlett873

hi peeps! On my lunch break, about to go back to a register...

Miss me?


----------



## mainegal

It is so exciting reading about your three week countdowns and packing plans.
I know I want to be going with you... but I have come to terms with not going.  It is fun to follow along.

 rah  rah  rah


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> hi peeps! On my lunch break, about to go back to a register...
> 
> Miss me?


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> hi peeps! On my lunch break, about to go back to a register...
> 
> Miss me?



 Always.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> hi peeps! On my lunch break, about to go back to a register...
> 
> Miss me?




Yes!


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> hi peeps! On my lunch break, about to go back to a register...
> 
> Miss me?



Of course.  Glad your day is going ok.


----------



## mainegal

hideeh said:


> Forgive me for asking a silly question, please?  What are magic gloves?




very small stretchy gloves


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Woo Hooo!!!!



And Todd, you will break 10,000 posts by DAP, for sure!


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> And Todd, you will break 10,000 posts by DAP, for sure!



Even if I took the weekend off.


----------



## mainegal

spaddy said:


> Oh, I forgot about the hot tub.  I LOVE the hot tub.



No hot tubs in the value resorts...  

Unless you run the bath tub really hot and blow bubbles through a straw!


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Excuse me. Some of us are delicate. We have weak ankles and wrists.




Weak ankles - that's me!  Hope I don't trip on the ship next year.


----------



## tiggerbell

mainegal said:


> No hot tubs in the value resorts...
> 
> Unless you run the bath tub really hot and blow bubbles through a straw!


 
WHY are you giving Todd ideas?????????


----------



## 3guysandagal

Good afternoon everyone.
Planning has begun in earnest today.
Have to fine tune the route down.
Figure out where to stay.
Start making the final list.
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> No hot tubs in the value resorts...
> 
> Unless you run the bath tub really hot and blow bubbles through a straw!





tiggerbell said:


> WHY are you giving Todd ideas?????????



GMTA!!!

I was just about to ask for volunteers for bubble blowers!!!


----------



## tlcoke

I have an update on My AP discount MVMCP Ticket adjustment.  

I got a very helpful CM today, However, I still will not get the credit until next month and here is what she said:   Since I picked up my ticket from Will Call in October, I will have to go to Guest Services with my MVMCP Ticket & AP and they will pull up my confirmation # - which has it noted that I am due a credit and they will issue me the replacement ticket and give me the $3+ credit at that time.  She did take all my information, which is far more than anyone else that I spoke to on Tuesday did. 
I tried to mention others had got credits, etc... she said she has to do it this way because I physically picked up my ticket already. (I guess this is so I can't sell the ticket or something.)


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> I have an update on My AP discount MVMCP Ticket adjustment.
> 
> I got a very helpful CM today, However, I still will not get the credit until next month and here is what she said:   Since I picked up my ticket from Will Call in October, I will have to go to Guest Services with my MVMCP Ticket & AP and they will pull up my confirmation # - which has it noted that I am due a credit and they will issue me the replacement ticket and give me the $3+ credit at that time.  She did take all my information, which is far more than anyone else that I spoke to on Tuesday did.
> I tried to mention others had got credits, etc... she said she has to do it this way because I physically picked up my ticket already. (I guess this is so I can't sell the ticket or something.)



I see, I did not realize you actually had the tickets in hand.
This makes sense now.
Glad everything worked out.


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!!!
> 
> I was posting on some other threads, then came back here.
> 
> Just noticed that I went over 2,000 posts!
> 
> Wow! Wasn't expecting to do _that _today!



  Fantastic Lyn


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


> I need a nap.
> 
> 3 weeks from now, my plane will have just taken off for my flight to Orlando!



After reading about your day, I would need a nap too.



hideeh said:


> Forgive me for asking a silly question, please?  What are magic gloves?



Knit gloves that look like they could fit a toddler, but when you put them on they stretch to fit adult fingers.  They work great when you have to pack lightly


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> *I need a nap*.
> 
> 3 weeks from now, my plane will have just taken off for my flight to Orlando!



Have you been wrestling?


----------



## mainegal

wildfan1473 said:


> Knit gloves that look like they could fit a toddler, but when you put them on they stretch to fit adult fingers.  They work great when you have to pack lightly




They are perfect for Florida cooler winter weather. Not so good for Maine winters.


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> They are perfect for Florida cooler winter weather. Not so good for Maine winters.



Also make nice glove liners for those really really brutal cold days.


----------



## corky441

3 weeks from now - we will hopefully be in our room, all unpacked and over at DTD browsing about. Then back to the room for a few libations before heading out to dinner 

I can't wait


----------



## hideeh

mainegal said:


> very small stretchy gloves





wildfan1473 said:


> Knit gloves that look like they could fit a toddler, but when you put them on they stretch to fit adult fingers.  They work great when you have to pack lightly





mainegal said:


> They are perfect for Florida cooler winter weather. Not so good for Maine winters.





corky441 said:


> Also make nice glove liners for those really really brutal cold days.



Thanks.  I had an idea that is what you meant. I believe DD may even have a pair of Minnie Mouse magic gloves. I'll have to look for hers and find some for me. Darn, more shopping!


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> I see, I did not realize you actually had the tickets in hand.
> This makes sense now.
> Glad everything worked out.



The two CMs I spoke to on Tuesday never got that far in the  conversation.  So I think that was just their pat answer.


----------



## georgemoe

Is this knitting chat or something?


----------



## mainegal

corky441 said:


> Also make nice glove liners for those really really brutal cold days.



And I know from my sister in Buffalo that you have lots of those really brutal cold days!


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> Is this knitting chat or something?



What makes you think is is knitting chat?
We are chatting about staying warm!


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> Yay on the credit for your airfare!
> As for not making it past the first one, we will help you get around the world.
> Don't worry your in good company!



Oh boy, wouldn't that be funny... I certainly don't want to make a fool of myself in front of oh, 100 or so people with cameras!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> GMTA!!!
> 
> I was just about to ask for volunteers for bubble blowers!!!


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> What makes you think is is knitting chat?
> We are chatting about staying warm!



Okay Tracey. Is this glove chat?


----------



## sshaw10060

Busy day continues. Made plans for my bonus trip to Austin the week of DAP. Tomorrow is an office day. I figure it will take most of my day to answer messages.  No crying yet!!


----------



## tickledtink33

tlcoke said:


> I have an update on My AP discount MVMCP Ticket adjustment.
> 
> I got a very helpful CM today, However, I still will not get the credit until next month and here is what she said:   Since I picked up my ticket from Will Call in October, I will have to go to Guest Services with my MVMCP Ticket & AP and they will pull up my confirmation # - which has it noted that I am due a credit and they will issue me the replacement ticket and give me the $3+ credit at that time.  She did take all my information, which is far more than anyone else that I spoke to on Tuesday did.
> I tried to mention others had got credits, etc... she said she has to do it this way because I physically picked up my ticket already. (I guess this is so I can't sell the ticket or something.)



It's because they need to see your AP to confirm you are entitled to the discount.  They could have reissued your ticket which would make the one you picked up invalid and given you a new will call number. As long as you get your credit.


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> Okay Tracey. Is this glove chat?



 _I haven't been in on the Glove chat._


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> It's because they need to see your AP to confirm you are entitled to the discount.  They could have reissued your ticket which would make the one you picked up invalid and given you a new will call number. As long as you get your credit.



They asked me for my AP Passholder number.  They said it was because I physically had my actual ticket.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


>



I love blowing soap bubbles. Always try to find an excuse to make it part of our library summer activities. Outside, of course!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> _I haven't been in on the Glove chat._



But they _are _on your packing list, aren't they?


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> But they _are _on your packing list, aren't they?



I better get some gloves. Or will my carhart ones be acceptable?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I love blowing soap bubbles. Always try to find an excuse to make it part of our library summer activities. Outside, of course!








Best Bubble Container on market for small children - However, only get the small ones, less mess.  

I use bubbles every Sunday with my 1 & 2 year olds at church, they love them. First word in the door is usually bubbles...


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I better get some gloves. Or will my carhart ones be acceptable?



Might need to bedazzle them with some sparkly sequins to match your tiara.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Best Bubble Container on market for small children - However, only get the small ones, less mess.
> 
> I use bubbles every Sunday with my 1 & 2 year olds at church, they love them. First word in the door is usually bubbles...



Is the container that is great? Or the bubbles?

Do you not worry about soap stains on pretty Sunday clothes?

And, still on topic, what kind of bubbles do they use at WDW for the "snow"?


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Might need to bedazzle them with some sparkly sequins to match yor tiara.



These are my 'work' gloves. But since I am inside 98.5% of the time, there are relatively unused. Sparkly, shimmering, dazzling, glittery--all adjectives not to be associated with work clothing. The people I work with are so boring.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Is the container that is great? Or the bubbles?
> 
> Do you not worry about soap stains on pretty Sunday clothes?
> 
> And, still on topic, what kind of bubbles do they use at WDW for the "snow"?



The container...it is virtually spill proof.  Unless it is dropped and hits just right nothing will spill.  The soap does not stain, the kids love them and we use them indoors and out.  I don't care for the larger versions of the spill proof container, because the mouth is bigger and the wand brings out too much bubble solution making them messy.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> The people I work with are so boring.



But the people you WDW party with... far from boring! 
We are magical


----------



## sah95

mainegal said:


> Might need to bedazzle them with some sparkly sequins to match yor tiara.



Ooh, ooh!!  I want some bedazzled gloves too!!!  Whoever is bringing the bedazzler to brighten up the EVC - bring extra bedazzles for my gloves


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Oh boy, wouldn't that be funny... I certainly don't want to make a fool of myself in front of oh, 100 or so people with cameras!!!



There are no fools here hon, just hardcore diser"s!
We have you covered!


----------



## sshaw10060

Just returned from the most boring lecture ever. First 1/2 hour was factors affecting maternal behavior in rats and the second half was cementless total hip replacements. I almost fell asleep.


----------



## Launchpad11B

sshaw10060 said:


> Just returned from the most boring lecture ever. First 1/2 hour was factors affecting maternal behavior in rats and the second half was cementless total hip replacements. I almost fell asleep.



Mine was about the proper use of shape charges. Diffrent strokes for diffrent folks!


----------



## kathrna

Andrea, what were you not wanting to make a fool of yourself by doing what?


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Just returned from the most boring lecture ever. First 1/2 hour was factors affecting maternal behavior in rats and the second half was cementless total hip replacements. I almost fell asleep.



Scott that sounds dreadful!


----------



## kimisabella

Kathy, I was saying that I am a lightweight when it comes to alcohol and I would probably only be able to have 1 slushie... more than that and I would be afraid of doing something silly, with a lot of people there to document it


----------



## AnneR

Just an update for those who have been following my drama...

Scott - I took care of the crying at work for you today.  You can take over tomorrow.

Needless to say it was a hard day for all of us, my executive director took me to lunch as he knew what was happening.  It would have been nice to actually be able to eat it.  We have "grown up" together - worked with each other for almost 20 years.  I told him he was not allowed to make me cry but just about anything today can do that so I forgive him.

Picked up the girls at school as planned but they felt it was too early to go eat, we stopped by the house.  Major change of plans - there was no way we could make it through with the emptiness of the rooms.  So, even though I did not want credit card debt, I bought a new TV for the family room and the girls moved furniture around - not perfect but at least we have a space that is not empty and echoy.

So dinner was tomato soup, grilled cheese and baked squash.

The biggest news is that we put the Christmas tree up.  Decorating on the schedule for tomorrow.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kimisabella said:


> Kathy, I was saying that I am a lightweight when it comes to alcohol and I would probably only be able to have 1 slushie... more than that and I would be afraid of doing something silly, with a lot of people there to document it



No way Andrea. Those slushies are VERY weak. Seriously, you can barely tell they contain alcohol.


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> <=====is breathing a big sigh of relief because a work-related external submission that I spent the good part of Q1 2009 working on has come to fruition today.
> 
> Here's what I do in *chat*. I use "ignore." It's in chat too. It's great. You click on someone's name and then choose "ignore" out to the side of it. I hate having to do that, but it keeps my blood pressure down when I just don't see some of that stuff in the string of chat. I think I left before whatever happened you guys are discussing, but I do it first thing when I notice.



Thanks for sharing. I always wondered how to do that and now I can.



AnneR said:


> I am tweaking my packing list and making piles.  Packing in earnest will not occur until a few days before.  I am debating how to pack the cookies for our morning feast.



Cookies, you're bringing Cookies ??? 



mainegal said:


> Oh, my!!!
> 
> I was posting on some other threads, then came back here.
> 
> Just noticed that I went over 2,000 posts!
> 
> Wow! Wasn't expecting to do _that _today!



Congrats to you.. on to 3000 you go 



AnneR said:


> Just an update for those who have been following my drama...
> 
> Anne it's not drama its life, and unfortunately many of us have gone through it.  Hugs to you and the girls.. It will get better, promise!


----------



## AnneR

> Cookies, you're bringing Cookies ???



Kelly - you must have missed it in the other thread - I am going to bring cookies - the consumption of said cookies has become a breakfast of cookies and mimosas on Sunday at POP.


----------



## Renysmom

SoI stopped at the store tonite on the way home and bought one ash grey hoodie, 1 black and 1 grey short sleeve Tshirt, one red and one navy long sleeve ladies Tshirts to make my DAP clothing.. 

All are heading to the washer tonite and I will be ironing over the weekend.  Will post pictures when I am done.  I know I will be different than everyone else but I usually am anyway


----------



## AnneR

I love my brother -

Jessica is coming home for Christmas.  My brother booked a flight with his miles.

I am very happy.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> SoI stopped at the store tonite on the way home and bought one ash grey hoodie, 1 black and 1 grey short sleeve Tshirt, one red and one navy long sleeve ladies Tshirts to make my DAP clothing..
> 
> All are heading to the washer tonite and I will be ironing over the weekend.  Will post pictures when I am done.  I know I will be different than everyone else but I usually am anyway



I still need to get some shirts/hoodies


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> No way Andrea. Those slushies are VERY weak. Seriously, you can barely tell they contain alcohol.



I figured that, but, I still have a low tolerence for alcohol.  It's not that I will get drunk as it just gives me a stomache-ache if I have more than a drink or two..... And, even if I WERE to do something silly, we all know the motto of DAP - "What happens at DAP, stays at DAP"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kimisabella said:


> I figured that, but, I still have a low tolerence for alcohol.  It's not that I will get drunk as it just gives me a stomache-ache if I have more than a drink or two..... And, even if I WERE to do something silly, we all know the motto of DAP - "What happens at DAP, stays at DAP"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



True, but you have to watch out for me and Phillip. We're always snapping blackmail pictures!


----------



## chirurgeon

Hi everyone.  Very busy at work today.  Our department had a meeting with our director today.  He was giving us information on how the company was doing and he said it is likely we (Verizon) will get the iPhone next year.   We aren't in the wireless division but I still think it is a good sign. 

Three weeks from tonight I will be packing for a little trip I'm taking.  I wonder if I will see anyone I know on this trip. 

Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> I figured that, but, I still have a low tolerence for alcohol.  It's not that I will get drunk as it just gives me a stomache-ache if I have more than a drink or two..... And, even if I WERE to do something silly, we all know the motto of DAP - "What happens at DAP, stays at DAP"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Whoohooo!  Although, I will do nothing to get on Vinnys bad side!  He scares me a little 



Launchpad11B said:


> True, but you have to watch out for me and Phillip. We're always snapping blackmail pictures!



No kidding!


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> I still need to get some shirts/hoodies




Ane - Head to Walmart.  I got the Hoodie in the men's department and the T-shirts in the ladies department.  They are all Hanes brand.. $26.00.. They lots and lots of colors to choose from but I like the basic colors.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Ane - Head to Walmart.  I got the Hoodie in the men's department and the T-shirts in the ladies department.  They are all Hanes brand.. $26.00.. They lots and lots of colors to choose from but I like the basic colors.



I was just there tonight for the TV.


----------



## scarlett873

I survived day one on the job! It was alright...nothing exciting...just cashiering...I am a little concerned though because they have me listed as clerical, so the folks out in cashiering don't seem to realize that they can schedule me out there as well. So they had posted the schedule for the week after next and I'm only on it for clerical for 21 hours. I asked about additional hours, but the person who schedules the cashiers wasn't there...so I'll have to talk to someone tomorrow. I can't possibly survive with only 21 hours. And those 21 hours are all weekend long too...my weekends are just going to be completely shot from here on out. Kinda sucks as that's the only time Matthew and I really get to see each other.  I know it's only temporary, but it still makes me sad...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I survived day one on the job! It was alright...nothing exciting...just cashiering...I am a little concerned though because they have me listed as clerical, so the folks out in cashiering don't seem to realize that they can schedule me out there as well. So they had posted the schedule for the week after next and I'm only on it for clerical for 21 hours. I asked about additional hours, but the person who schedules the cashiers wasn't there...so I'll have to talk to someone tomorrow. I can't possibly survive with only 21 hours. And those 21 hours are all weekend long too...my weekends are just going to be completely shot from here on out. Kinda sucks as that's the only time Matthew and I really get to see each other.  I know it's only temporary, but it still makes me sad...



I'm glad you survived your first full day

It may take some initiative on your part to make sure the scheduler for cashiers knows your availabilty.  Often one hand doesn't always know what is happening on the other hand.

Hang in there!


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> Whoohooo!  Although, I will do nothing to get on Vinnys bad side!  He scares me a little



Oh please, I hope you are joking....he wouldn't hurt a fly - plus, all his guns are being left behind, so no worries!!


----------



## kathrna

kimisabella said:


> Kathy, I was saying that I am a lightweight when it comes to alcohol and I would probably only be able to have 1 slushie... more than that and I would be afraid of doing something silly, with a lot of people there to document it



OK, you and me, we stick together.  The light weights in the back.  Everyone will be so ready to get to the next country they won't notice us casually sipping on the same drink that we started with.


----------



## Renysmom

kathrna said:


> OK, you and me, we stick together.  The light weights in the back.  Everyone will be so ready to get to the next country they won't notice us casually sipping on the same drink that we started with.



I will be casually drinking as well.. No rush on my part to down the slushies, I want to enjoy them


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Just an update for those who have been following my drama...
> 
> Scott - I took care of the crying at work for you today.  You can take over tomorrow.
> 
> Needless to say it was a hard day for all of us, my executive director took me to lunch as he knew what was happening.  It would have been nice to actually be able to eat it.  We have "grown up" together - worked with each other for almost 20 years.  I told him he was not allowed to make me cry but just about anything today can do that so I forgive him.
> 
> Picked up the girls at school as planned but they felt it was too early to go eat, we stopped by the house.  Major change of plans - there was no way we could make it through with the emptiness of the rooms.  So, even though I did not want credit card debt, I bought a new TV for the family room and the girls moved furniture around - not perfect but at least we have a space that is not empty and echoy.
> 
> So dinner was tomato soup, grilled cheese and baked squash.
> 
> The biggest news is that we put the Christmas tree up.  Decorating on the schedule for tomorrow.



I am so sorry about your day.  

Your dinner that you ate is one of my all time favorites.  YUM!

YAY for decorating the tree!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Just an update for those who have been following my drama...
> 
> Scott - I took care of the crying at work for you today.  You can take over tomorrow.
> 
> Needless to say it was a hard day for all of us, my executive director took me to lunch as he knew what was happening.  It would have been nice to actually be able to eat it.  We have "grown up" together - worked with each other for almost 20 years.  I told him he was not allowed to make me cry but just about anything today can do that so I forgive him.
> 
> Picked up the girls at school as planned but they felt it was too early to go eat, we stopped by the house.  Major change of plans - there was no way we could make it through with the emptiness of the rooms.  So, even though I did not want credit card debt, I bought a new TV for the family room and the girls moved furniture around - not perfect but at least we have a space that is not empty and echoy.
> 
> So dinner was tomato soup, grilled cheese and baked squash.
> 
> The biggest news is that we put the Christmas tree up.  Decorating on the schedule for tomorrow.



 I've been thinking about you all day 



AnneR said:


> I love my brother -
> 
> Jessica is coming home for Christmas.  My brother booked a flight with his miles.
> 
> I am very happy.



That's awesome news!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I love my brother -
> 
> Jessica is coming home for Christmas.  My brother booked a flight with his miles.
> 
> I am very happy.



Awwww!  He rocks!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> OK, you and me, we stick together.  The light weights in the back.  Everyone will be so ready to get to the next country they won't notice us casually sipping on the same drink that we started with.



I'll be with you guys.  Definite light-weight here.


----------



## kimisabella

kathrna said:


> OK, you and me, we stick together.  The light weights in the back.  Everyone will be so ready to get to the next country they won't notice us casually sipping on the same drink that we started with.



Sounds like a deal.  I am interested in the different Margaritas they have now at the new Tequilla bar in Mexico.  I tried one of the frozen Margaritas last May when we were down before the cruise and I think I drank 1/4 of it, I wasn't too crazy about it.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

kathrna said:


> OK, you and me, we stick together. The light weights in the back. Everyone will be so ready to get to the next country they won't notice us casually sipping on the same drink that we started with.


 
I thought I'd be the only one doing that.  Maybe we need to start our own little lightweight group.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> OK, you and me, we stick together.  The light weights in the back.  Everyone will be so ready to get to the next country they won't notice us casually sipping on the same drink that we started with.



I am sure that I will be part of the lightweight pack as well.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> I am sure that I will be part of the lightweight pack as well.



Anne - You and me buddy.. The Mid-Atlantic Lightweights


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> Just returned from the most boring lecture ever. First 1/2 hour was factors affecting maternal behavior in rats and the second half was cementless total hip replacements. I almost fell asleep.





kathrna said:


> Scott that sounds dreadful!



don't let him fool you Kathy. He loved every second of it. 



Launchpad11B said:


> No way Andrea. Those slushies are VERY weak. Seriously, you can barely tell they contain alcohol.



 She should be able to have 4 or 5 easy. Any problems there is always room in the double stroller. 



kimisabella said:


> I figured that, but, I still have a low tolerence for alcohol.  It's not that I will get drunk as it just gives me a stomache-ache if I have more than a drink or two..... And, even if I WERE to do something silly, we all know the motto of DAP - *"What happens at DAP, stays on the DIS"*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fixed. 



scarlett873 said:


> I survived day one on the job! It was alright...nothing exciting...just cashiering...I am a little concerned though because they have me listed as clerical, so the folks out in cashiering don't seem to realize that they can schedule me out there as well. So they had posted the schedule for the week after next and I'm only on it for clerical for 21 hours. I asked about additional hours, but the person who schedules the cashiers wasn't there...so I'll have to talk to someone tomorrow. I can't possibly survive with only 21 hours. And those 21 hours are all weekend long too...my weekends are just going to be completely shot from here on out. Kinda sucks as that's the only time Matthew and I really get to see each other.  I know it's only temporary, but it still makes me sad...



Glad to hear you got through the day ok Brandie. Hopefully they get a schedule together for you that is agreeable. None of us want a  Brandie.


----------



## georgemoe

Deb took me out for dinner tonight  at Texas Roadhouse. Nothing special just a salad and some apps while she got an entree.

She has been wanting a new camera since her point and shoot died shortly after PCC 1.0. Had to be petite for her but meet my criteria for both functionality and value. I'm not crazy at all about the color but it is after all her camera. Canon DS-780IS






Now to find some BF deals on SD cards.


----------



## MenashaCorp

AnneR said:


> I am sure that I will be part of the lightweight pack as well.


 

Susan has a Bagallini (a lightweight pack). That's TWO reasons for her to be in that group!!


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> Is the container that is great? Or the bubbles?
> 
> Do you not worry about soap stains on pretty Sunday clothes?
> 
> And, still on topic, what kind of bubbles do they use at WDW for the "snow"?



They smell just like Ivory liquid soap.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Just an update for those who have been following my drama...
> 
> Scott - I took care of the crying at work for you today.  You can take over tomorrow.
> 
> Needless to say it was a hard day for all of us, my executive director took me to lunch as he knew what was happening.  It would have been nice to actually be able to eat it.  We have "grown up" together - worked with each other for almost 20 years.  I told him he was not allowed to make me cry but just about anything today can do that so I forgive him.
> 
> Picked up the girls at school as planned but they felt it was too early to go eat, we stopped by the house.  Major change of plans - there was no way we could make it through with the emptiness of the rooms.  So, even though I did not want credit card debt, I bought a new TV for the family room and the girls moved furniture around - not perfect but at least we have a space that is not empty and echoy.
> 
> So dinner was tomato soup, grilled cheese and baked squash.
> 
> The biggest news is that we put the Christmas tree up.  Decorating on the schedule for tomorrow.




I knew this was going to be tough for you, and the girls. 
Them rearranging furnature and putting up the tree is a little bit of therapy for them, and you.
As for the new tv and the debt, there's time to worry about that later.
Your dinner well casual and comforting for the girls and you.
Probably better than in a restraunt where they and you could not be yourselves, and express what you are feeling.
Hop to the decorating and take a picture when you are done and post it.


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> Mine was about the proper use of shape charges. Diffrent strokes for diffrent folks!



That I could get into



AnneR said:


> Just an update for those who have been following my drama...
> 
> Scott - I took care of the crying at work for you today.  You can take over tomorrow.
> 
> Needless to say it was a hard day for all of us, my executive director took me to lunch as he knew what was happening.  It would have been nice to actually be able to eat it.  We have "grown up" together - worked with each other for almost 20 years.  I told him he was not allowed to make me cry but just about anything today can do that so I forgive him.
> 
> Picked up the girls at school as planned but they felt it was too early to go eat, we stopped by the house.  Major change of plans - there was no way we could make it through with the emptiness of the rooms.  So, even though I did not want credit card debt, I bought a new TV for the family room and the girls moved furniture around - not perfect but at least we have a space that is not empty and echoy.
> 
> So dinner was tomato soup, grilled cheese and baked squash.
> 
> The biggest news is that we put the Christmas tree up.  Decorating on the schedule for tomorrow.



Ann hang in there.  When I was divorced I had a pretty empty apartment and spent a bunch of money I didn't have rebuilding my home.  Pricey but worth it.




georgemoe said:


> don't let him fool you Kathy. He loved every second of it.



These were bad/boring now if you wanted to talk about exploring platelet activation in sepsis and its link to inflammation I would sit there like a kid on Christmas day.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I knew this was going to be tough for you, and the girls.
> Them rearranging furnature and putting up the tree is a little bit of therapy for them, and you.
> As for the new tv and the debt, there's time to worry about that later.
> Your dinner well casual and comforting for the girls and you.
> Probably better than in a restraunt where they and you could not be yourselves, and express what you are feeling.
> Hop to the decorating and take a picture when you are done and post it.



You are so right - they/we needed to make the house feel like home and the girls really needed to contribute.

Tomorrow night - decorating, hot chocolate and popcorn.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Hi everyone.  Very busy at work today.  Our department had a meeting with our director today.  He was giving us information on how the company was doing and he said it is likely we (Verizon) will get the iPhone next year.   We aren't in the wireless division but I still think it is a good sign.
> 
> Three weeks from tonight I will be packing for a little trip I'm taking.  I wonder if I will see anyone I know on this trip.
> 
> Kim




Well I hope so, aren't we having tea together. 
Don't you have any fond memories of a meal at Kona in May?


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> She has been wanting a new camera since her point and shoot died shortly after PCC 1.0. Had to be petite for her but meet my criteria for both functionality and value. I'm not crazy at all about the color but it is after all her camera. Canon DS-780IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to find some BF deals on SD cards.



I knew you were looking for awhile so I am glad you found one that you both liked...  SD cards are so cheap now it is just amazing..


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> Just returned from the most boring lecture ever. First 1/2 hour was factors affecting maternal behavior in rats and the second half was cementless total hip replacements. I almost fell asleep.



No almost for me. I know I would have fallen asleep!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I survived day one on the job! It was alright...nothing exciting...just cashiering...I am a little concerned though because they have me listed as clerical, so the folks out in cashiering don't seem to realize that they can schedule me out there as well. So they had posted the schedule for the week after next and I'm only on it for clerical for 21 hours. I asked about additional hours, but the person who schedules the cashiers wasn't there...so I'll have to talk to someone tomorrow. I can't possibly survive with only 21 hours. And those 21 hours are all weekend long too...my weekends are just going to be completely shot from here on out. Kinda sucks as that's the only time Matthew and I really get to see each other.  I know it's only temporary, but it still makes me sad...



Glad you survived your first full day! 

Just speak to the ones in charge of scheduling and I am sure they will work with you on this.
As for the weekends I am sure it is just temporary.


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> No way Andrea. Those slushies are VERY weak. Seriously, you can barely tell they contain alcohol.



But are they priced as though the were full of alcohol?


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I love my brother -
> 
> Jessica is coming home for Christmas.  My brother booked a flight with his miles.
> 
> I am very happy.




Fabulous brother!  My brother has done the same thing for me two or thee times.  I really like it when people come through for family and friends.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Deb took me out for dinner tonight  at Texas Roadhouse. Nothing special just a salad and some apps while she got an entree.
> 
> She has been wanting a new camera since her point and shoot died shortly after PCC 1.0. Had to be petite for her but meet my criteria for both functionality and value. I'm not crazy at all about the color but it is after all her camera. Canon DS-780IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to find some BF deals on SD cards.




Very cool I love the colour!


----------



## Renysmom

Thanks to Tracey we were able to also get the $13 day Alamo rate although we (Lisa and I) had to chose Compact car versus economy LOL  who cares it's $13 a day 

Now I have to figure out how to get from MCO to SSR as I have never flown before to Florida.  I am going to charge and then pack my GPS but still I like to know in my mind what I am doing ahead of time.  Since we land at 5:00 pm it will be dark or getting dark and I really need a plan.  Any advise is more than welcome.

Tracey I won't need the ride now from the podcast taping to the Poly, I will be driving myself over.  

Three weeks


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> You are so right - they/we needed to make the house feel like home and the girls really needed to contribute.
> 
> Tomorrow night - decorating, hot chocolate and popcorn.




Yummy!
Hot chocolate and popcorn, the perfect combo for decorating the christmas tree.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Fixed.




You know first hand about that George....Some things you will never live down around here!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Thanks to Tracey we were able to also get the $13 day Alamo rate although we (Lisa and I) had to chose Compact car versus economy LOL  who cares it's $13 a day
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get from MCO to SSR as I have never flown before to Florida.  I am going to charge and then pack my GPS but still I like to know in my mind what I am doing ahead of time.  Since we land at 5:00 pm it will be dark or getting dark and I really need a plan.  Any advise is more than welcome.
> 
> Tracey I won't need the ride now from the podcast taping to the Poly, I will be driving myself over.
> 
> Three weeks



I am seriously directionaly challenged.

It is not as hard as it seems - I take the south exit from the airport to 417 South - this is a toll road, two booths $1.25, depending on exit you could also have an unmanned toll both for .50.

I would follow the signs for Downtown Disney, SSR is a Downtown Disney resort follow the resort signs for Downtown Disney and it should get you there.  I found my GPS had problems - you may need to update/purchase new maps.


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> I am seriously directionaly challenged.
> 
> It is not as hard as it seems - I take the south exit from the airport to 417 South - this is a toll road, two booths $1.25, depending on exit you could also have an unmanned toll both for .50.
> 
> I would follow the signs for Downtown Disney, SSR is a Downtown Disney resort follow the resort signs for Downtown Disney and it should get you there.  I found my GPS had problems - you may need to update/purchase new maps.



If you go to AKL you hit that unmanned toll booth.  I had to drive through that unmanned toll booth 2 years ago because we had no change.  It was really upsetting, but I didn't know what else to do.  Who has change on them when you just get off an airplane.


----------



## Renysmom

spaddy said:


> If you go to AKL you hit that unmanned toll booth.  I had to drive through that unmanned toll booth 2 years ago because we had no change.  It was really upsetting, but I didn't know what else to do.  Who has change on them when you just get off an airplane.



I already added change to my packing list for my purse.  I remember that from a podcast a few weeks ago.


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> Well I hope so, aren't we having tea together.
> Don't you have any fond memories of a meal at Kona in May?



I have many fond memories of our dinner at Kona.   It was a wonderful way to start to meet all of my friends. I am looking forward to tea with you and the others.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

Renysmom said:


> I already added change to my packing list for my purse.  I remember that from a podcast a few weeks ago.



On the bright side we never got a ticket or anything.  I kept waiting for a $50 bill from the car rental agency.


----------



## AnneR

I'm calling it a night.  See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> I'm calling it a night.  See everyone tomorrow.



Good Night.


----------



## DVCsince02

You lightweights need to hang with us.  We'll teach ya the ropes.


----------



## exwdwcm

georgemoe said:


> Deb took me out for dinner tonight  at Texas Roadhouse. Nothing special just a salad and some apps while she got an entree.
> 
> She has been wanting a new camera since her point and shoot died shortly after PCC 1.0. Had to be petite for her but meet my criteria for both functionality and value. I'm not crazy at all about the color but it is after all her camera. Canon DS-780IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to find some BF deals on SD cards.


I have the same one, just not in red and love it so far!   congrats!

Anne- big HUGS!!!!!!!   and sending a little pixie dust your way. 

Brandie, congrats on the job, hope you get the hours you want.  so sorry the weekends are shot now.  hopefully it won't be for a whole lot longer.  

Finally got my laptop back, had to go to fedex to pick it up finally.  did i mention i hate fedex?


----------



## wildfan1473

Hey gang - I just wanted to stop in quick and ask for some prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow morning.  DH is going to have surgery for a torn miniscus in his knee.  It's a routine surgery, but this is his first time ever going under the knife, so to speak.  Your good thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kathrna said:


> Happy Birthday, Pam!  I hope that you pamper yourself and take it easy and get to be as lazy as you want to be.



Thanks Kathy!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Caught your post Anne and I'll be praying for you all tonight.


----------



## Minnie Lor

wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang - I just wanted to stop in quick and ask for some prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow morning.  DH is going to have surgery for a torn miniscus in his knee.  It's a routine surgery, but this is his first time ever going under the knife, so to speak.  Your good thoughts would be appreciated.



Adding that one too. My DH had that many moons ago. The surgery is so much more advanced these days. Good luck!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Hey Anne...great news about your brother! Popped in for a few minutes to catch up...have tomorrow off and will try to sleep in past 7 a.m.  Nighty night!


----------



## tickledtink33

wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang - I just wanted to stop in quick and ask for some prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow morning.  DH is going to have surgery for a torn miniscus in his knee.  It's a routine surgery, but this is his first time ever going under the knife, so to speak.  Your good thoughts would be appreciated.



Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good night all


----------



## tickledtink33

Got the last post of the day and the first post of the day, HAH.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Oh please, I hope you are joking....he wouldn't hurt a fly - plus, all his guns are being left behind, so no worries!!



Well he is NYPD   j/k of course, he was a super nice guy....but I sure he could do some damage if it was needed!


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang - I just wanted to stop in quick and ask for some prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow morning.  DH is going to have surgery for a torn miniscus in his knee.  It's a routine surgery, but this is his first time ever going under the knife, so to speak.  Your good thoughts would be appreciated.




I have had two staff recover from knee surgery recently, it was not nearly as invasive as it used to be, both were back to work very quickly.

I will be thinking and praying for him and your family.


----------



## AnneR

Good morning!

This 4:00 am stuff is getting old; I am going to make a point of "sleeping" later tomorrow.

Thanks for all the support yesterday - it was a very hard day - the sun is supposed to shine today..

20

my personal DAP countdown.

I am doubtful I can join the discussion much today.  I am not going to be sitting at my desk all day - any computer access will occur from home - but I will not be at home much, first meeting starts at 8:00.


----------



## Renysmom

tickledtink33 said:


> Got the last post of the day and the first post of the day, HAH.



Good morning everyone... Here is to a wonderful Friday... it's almost the weekend


----------



## scarlett873

Morning! 

I actually work 8 to 4:30pm today...and I train in clerical so no cashiering today! Sorry I won't be around for our normal jabbering, BFF...will call after work though! 

Have a good day everyone...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I actually work 8 to 4:30pm today...and I train in clerical so no cashiering today! Sorry I won't be around for our normal jabbering, BFF...will call after work though!
> 
> Have a good day everyone...



Morning Brandie!  The good news about your schedule today is that you are off tonight!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Thanks to Tracey we were able to also get the $13 day Alamo rate although we (Lisa and I) had to chose Compact car versus economy LOL  who cares it's $13 a day
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get from MCO to SSR as I have never flown before to Florida.  I am going to charge and then pack my GPS but still I like to know in my mind what I am doing ahead of time.  Since we land at 5:00 pm it will be dark or getting dark and I really need a plan.  Any advise is more than welcome.



I am glad you were able to get the 13/day rate too, Kelly.  
The entrance to SSR is on the road that is by Parking Lot 1 at DTD Marketplace.  (where the Resort Bus stop is for Marketplace pick up). Turn at that stoplight and it is just down on the left.  



Renysmom said:


> Tracey I won't need the ride now from the podcast taping to the Poly, I will be driving myself over.
> 
> Three weeks



No problem, that will open the seat up for someone else, if needed.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Anne, Brandie, Kelly and all my other DIS friends..


----------



## AnneR

Morning Tracey!

Happy Friday!


----------



## tlcoke

I am going on my walk then I will catch up on the 10+ pages from last night. 

I had a sinus headache last night and went home and went straight to bed.  I should be on more today, than I have been the last couple of days.  I have a meeting at 10am with a Software Analyst on a project he is programming for Variable Data pulls of information to be printed, and a few smalll print jobs, but other than that my day is relatively clear today ssst: don't tell anyone)...


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> I am going on my walk then I will catch up on the 10+ pages from last night.
> 
> I had a sinus headache last night and went home and went straight to bed.  I should be on more today, than I have been the last couple of days.  I have a meeting at 10am with a Software Analyst on a project he is programming for Variable Data pulls of information to be printed, and a few smalll print jobs, but other than that my day is relatively clear today ssst: don't tell anyone)...



Good Morning Tracey ,

Enjoy your walk. i'm going to go start some laundry and then catch up on the posts from last night also.

Glad you're feeling better today


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang - I just wanted to stop in quick and ask for some prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow morning.  DH is going to have surgery for a torn miniscus in his knee.  It's a routine surgery, but this is his first time ever going under the knife, so to speak.  Your good thoughts would be appreciated.




I am sending lots of PD your way! 
Here's hoping everything goes well.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
This morning I am off to get my waxing mani/pedi done!
See you this afternoon!


----------



## mainegal

wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang - I just wanted to stop in quick and ask for some prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow morning.  DH is going to have surgery for a torn miniscus in his knee.  It's a routine surgery, but this is his first time ever going under the knife, so to speak.  Your good thoughts would be appreciated.



Sure, routine for the doctor, which is good. 
But new for your father! I hope everything goes well.


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> Hey Anne...great news about your brother! Popped in for a few minutes to catch up...have tomorrow off and will try to sleep in past 7 a.m.  Nighty night!




Sorry I missed wishing you a Happy Birthday yesterday!
Happy Belated Birthday! 
Hope you had a great one!


----------



## AnneR

corky441 said:


> Good Morning Tracey ,
> 
> Enjoy your walk. i'm going to go start some laundry and then catch up on the posts from last night also.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better today





katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> This morning I am off to get my waxing mani/pedi done!
> See you this afternoon!



Morning ladies!

My day consists of meeting with staff on projects and then reviewing bids for a building project we have going on.  Your days sound like more fun.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> My day consists of meeting with staff on projects and then reviewing bids for a building project we have going on.  Your days sound like more fun.



I don't know if waxing is more fun!
Nothing like having someone rip the hair from your body!


----------



## katscradle

1000?


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I don't know if waxing is more fun!
> Nothing like having someone rip the hair from your body!



reviewing construction bids  at least waxing is connected to DAP and that is more fun.


----------



## mainegal

Good morning all you DIS DAPers!

I didn't stay up too late on the computer last night. I woke up earlier this morning. Went out for early morning walk. Good for me! 

Hope you all have a good end of the week Friday.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Good morning all you DIS DAPers!
> 
> I didn't stay up too late on the computer last night. I woke up earlier this morning. Went out for early morning walk. Good for me!
> 
> Hope you all have a good end of the week Friday.



Morning Lyn - so I did not forget to wake you up this morning.


----------



## corky441

Renysmom said:


> Thanks to Tracey we were able to also get the $13 day Alamo rate although we (Lisa and I) had to chose Compact car versus economy LOL  who cares it's $13 a day
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get from MCO to SSR as I have never flown before to Florida.  I am going to charge and then pack my GPS but still I like to know in my mind what I am doing ahead of time.  Since we land at 5:00 pm it will be dark or getting dark and I really need a plan.  Any advise is more than welcome.
> 
> Tracey I won't need the ride now from the podcast taping to the Poly, I will be driving myself over.
> 
> Three weeks





AnneR said:


> I am seriously directionaly challenged.
> 
> It is not as hard as it seems - I take the south exit from the airport to 417 South - this is a toll road, two booths $1.25, depending on exit you could also have an unmanned toll both for .50.
> 
> *I would follow the signs for Downtown Disney, SSR is a Downtown Disney resort follow the resort signs for Downtown Disney and it should get you there.*  I found my GPS had problems - you may need to update/purchase new maps.



If memory serves me right - you take exit #6 from 417. This will take you to SR 535 - turn right onto 535 this will take you right to the Crossroads area. Make a left onto Hotel Plaza blvd. Stay to the right - at the light make a right turn and the entrance to SSR is just a way up on the left. 
DH & I are staying there too - we should be in the Springs area


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang - I just wanted to stop in quick and ask for some prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow morning.  DH is going to have surgery for a torn miniscus in his knee.  It's a routine surgery, but this is his first time ever going under the knife, so to speak.  Your good thoughts would be appreciated.



He'll be in my thoughts today...

Keep us updated on his progress


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> Good morning!
> 
> This 4:00 am stuff is getting old; I am going to make a point of "sleeping" later tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all the support yesterday - it was a very hard day - the sun is supposed to shine today..
> 
> 20
> 
> my personal DAP countdown.
> 
> I am doubtful I can join the discussion much today.  I am not going to be sitting at my desk all day - any computer access will occur from home - but I will not be at home much, first meeting starts at 8:00.




Good Morning Anne, 

So glad day 1 is behind you now 

I know you & your daughters will do just fine. Enjoy decorating this weekend.


----------



## AnneR

Leaving in a few minutes to start my day of meetings.

I hope everyone has a great Friday - I will see you later.


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> This morning I am off to get my waxing mani/pedi done!
> See you this afternoon!




Morning Kat

That reminds me, I need to make an appt before DAP..Manicured nails always make for better shooting


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone. 



wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang - I just wanted to stop in quick and ask for some prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow morning.  DH is going to have surgery for a torn miniscus in his knee.  It's a routine surgery, but this is his first time ever going under the knife, so to speak.  Your good thoughts would be appreciated.



Hi Jennifer. Good luck to DH today with his surgery.



Renysmom said:


> Good morning everyone... Here is to a wonderful Friday... it's almost the weekend



 Kelly. Wet one here this morning. Should pass by 10am hopefully.



scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I actually work 8 to 4:30pm today...and I train in clerical so no cashiering today! Sorry I won't be around for our normal jabbering, BFF...will call after work though!
> 
> Have a good day everyone...



Hi Brandie. Have a great day today clericaling. 



tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Anne, Brandie, Kelly and all my other DIS friends..



Hi Tracy.



katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> This morning I am off to get my waxing mani/pedi done!
> See you this afternoon!



Hi Kat.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Morning Lyn - so I did not forget to wake you up this morning.



Got me up at 4:30, a little early. I actually got out of bed 5:45.


----------



## sshaw10060

We're  a bunch of early birds today.  I am spending the day in my office catching up on paperwork and other fun stuff, so I'll try to pop in from time to time.


----------



## Dodie

I'm early too. Got into the office at 7:15 this morning because I'm cutting out at 11:00 to go have an early lunch with a coworker and then we're going to a matinee of a certain little vampire movie that some of you don't like to talk about.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> SoI stopped at the store tonite on the way home and bought one ash grey hoodie, 1 black and 1 grey short sleeve Tshirt, one red and one navy long sleeve ladies Tshirts to make my DAP clothing..
> 
> All are heading to the washer tonite and I will be ironing over the weekend.  Will post pictures when I am done.  I know I will be different than everyone else but I usually am anyway





AnneR said:


> I still need to get some shirts/hoodies



I am making my shirts too, I need to get them together...What color do I want 




georgemoe said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Now to find some BF deals on SD cards.



Several stores have the SD cards in their BF ads -- You won't have a problem getting a good deal on some.



spaddy said:


> If you go to AKL you hit that unmanned toll booth.  I had to drive through that unmanned toll booth 2 years ago because we had no change.  It was really upsetting, but I didn't know what else to do.  Who has change on them when you just get off an airplane.



I have had problems at that toll booth too.  Twice on two different trips, I paid the toll and the booth did not register it, so I had to drive through it, setting off the alarm.  I mentioned it to a manned booth and they said you get a wavier on the first offence, I felt like I was in the clear as I did pay the tolls, the booth malfunctioned.  Never got a letter from the rental agency either.


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> I'm early too. Got into the office at 7:15 this morning because I'm cutting out at 11:00 to go have an early lunch with a coworker and then we're going to a matinee of a certain little vampire movie that some of you don't like to talk about.



Enjoy the movie Dodie.


----------



## dpuck1998

Morning all

Dare I ask who went to see Twi-geek?

How was it??


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dare I ask who went to see Twi-geek?
> 
> How was it??



Tee hee. Don is *Twi-curious*.


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> I'm early too. Got into the office at 7:15 this morning because I'm cutting out at 11:00 to go have an early lunch with a coworker and then we're going to a matinee of a certain little vampire movie that some of you don't like to talk about.



Morning Dodie - Happy TWI-DAY


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dare I ask who went to see Twi-geek?
> 
> How was it??



*Twi-No *Donnie. *Twi-No*.


----------



## corky441

Good Morning George, Scott & Don 

Have a good day guys.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

Had nothing at home to bring to work for breakfast so I ended up with pop tarts from the vending machine.  No toasters in the building so I have to eat them cold.  Not my favorite.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> *Twi-No *Donnie. *Twi-No*.



Atta boy Georgie, keep fight'en the good fight.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Morning all!  Day off today and it's a beauty!  The rain has stopped and it's nice and sunny here.  I am heading off to wish dear old Dad a Happy Birthday and then to finalize park plans with DSis.  Going to be a busy weekend but I have Monday to recuperate!


----------



## LMO429

Dodie said:


> I'm early too. Got into the office at 7:15 this morning because I'm cutting out at 11:00 to go have an early lunch with a coworker and then we're going to a matinee of a certain little vampire movie that some of you don't like to talk about.



I know what you are talking about 

the movie is excellent I saw it last night enjoy!


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Atta boy Georgie, keep fight'en the good fight.



 Deb actually went at midnight with my daughter and niece. Was not able to stay up to hear about it.  Not sure I want to.


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> *Twi-No   *


*

I am also a Twi-No.
But people keep telling me that I really do need to read the books.
Sometime...*


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Thanks for all the support yesterday - it was a very hard day - the sun is supposed to shine today..



The sun is shining here in Annapolis- hope it's the same for you farther north.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Kathy, I was saying that I am a lightweight when it comes to alcohol and I would probably only be able to have 1 slushie... more than that and I would be afraid of doing something silly, with a lot of people there to document it



When in doubt stand next to me or Don or George or Aaron or Mindy for a minute or two...anything 'silly' you might have done will pale in comparison.


----------



## chirurgeon

Another Twi-No here too. I'm a Buffy-Verse fan.  Wish we had more of those.  

And of course we all know the truth is...

And then Buffy stabbed Edward.

The End

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I actually work 8 to 4:30pm today...and I train in clerical so no cashiering today! Sorry I won't be around for our normal jabbering, BFF...will call after work though!
> 
> Have a good day everyone...







katscradle said:


> I don't know if waxing is more fun!
> Nothing like having someone rip the hair from your body!



That's why I love them lasers. 



jeanigor said:


> When in doubt stand next to me or Don or George or Aaron or Mindy for a minute or two...anything 'silly' you might have done will pale in comparison.



I am so glad I wasn't mentioned in the above.


----------



## DVCsince02

Kathy - Safe travels!

Jen - Pixie dust coming yor way!

Mike - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> reviewing construction bids  at least waxing is connected to DAP and that is more fun.



Are you knockin my work woman????


----------



## hideeh

Good Morning everyone! TGIF!

I am anxious to hear about New Moon. We didn't see it yet, hopefully over the weekend.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> When in doubt stand next to me or Don or George or Aaron or Mindy for a minute or two...anything 'silly' you might have done will pale in comparison.



What did I drink to make you feel this way?


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning DAP friends (and mascot)!! 

Staying out until 4am when you work at 7 is a lesson I should have learned before. But somehow I keep thinking, this time it won't be a problem.

Jennifer, PD for DH on his surgery.

Anne, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger. I am certain that yesterday was extremely hard. Hopefully today will be easier. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other and don't worry if you need to lean on your friends for support. That's what friends are for.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I am so glad I wasn't mentioned in the above.



You were in spirit Jen. I could sense it.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Staying out until 4am when you work at 7 is a lesson I should have learned before. But somehow I keep thinking, this time it won't be a problem.



Deb was out until 3:30am. She said the theater was absolutely packed. Toddlers to grandmothers in attendance.  Seats filled over an hour before show start. Crazy crazy stuff.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> What did I drink to make you feel this way?



Make me feel that you were there with a friendly smile and open arms? Joking and spreading merriment? I think it is your wonderful personality, regardless of your beverage. Good people are just good people.


----------



## spaddy

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Had nothing at home to bring to work for breakfast so I ended up with pop tarts from the vending machine.  No toasters in the building so I have to eat them cold.  Not my favorite.



My son prefers "uncooked" PopTarts.  I think that is super weird.  At least it keeps me from eating his leftovers.


----------



## spaddy

Jennifer, good luck for your husband today.  Any surgery is scary.


----------



## Annette_VA

Dodie said:


> Tee hee. Don is *Twi-curious*.




Jennifer - Good luck to your DH today.  Hope the surgery goes well.

Mike - Happy birthday!

Brandie - Enjoy your training!

Have a great Friday, all!


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP friends (and mascot)!!




aawwww.... thanks for remembering me!


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone!  

The sun has decided to come out in Central Indiana....Good thing too because I was starting to think I lived in London.....No sun here for a while. 

*DAP IS WHERE IT'S AT!!! *


----------



## jeanigor

*Whoa DAP!!!*


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Anne, Brandie, Kelly and all my other DIS friends..



Good day to you as well



mainegal said:


> Got me up at 4:30, a little early. I actually got out of bed 5:45.



I really need to start getting up this early and wrk out.. Today I overslept and it ws 6:00 when I woke up  



tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Had nothing at home to bring to work for breakfast so I ended up with pop tarts from the vending machine.  No toasters in the building so I have to eat them cold.  Not my favorite.



I haven't had a pop tart in years... I remember not minding the cold but toasted were the best!


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> I haven't had a pop tart in years... I remember not minding the cold but toasted were the best!



Have you ever frozen your poptarts? The chocolate fudge ones are tasty out of the toaster and fabulous from the freezer.


----------



## mainegal

Renysmom said:


> I really need to start getting up this early and wrk out.. Today I overslept and it ws 6:00 when I woke up
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a pop tart in years... I remember not minding the cold but toasted were the best!





My early walk will count as my workout for today. Too much rain for lunchtime walk. I am going to a dance/theater performance at Colby College tonight. 

I found pop tarts to be kinda dry. I spread butter on the warm toasted tart. This was before the iced pop tarts came out.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Have you ever frozen your poptarts? The chocolate fudge ones are tasty out of the toaster and fabulous from the freezer.



 I am so glad you followed that question with a statement .


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> reviewing construction bids  at least waxing is connected to DAP and that is more fun.




Well you might be correct on that one!
Listen when reviewing the bids, don't take the lowest one.
It never works out good if you take the lowest one!


----------



## mainegal

PopTart?
Would that be someone like Brittney Spears?


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> PopTart?
> Would that be someone like Brittney Spears?



My response would get me points. Maybe banned.


----------



## hideeh

The Brown Truck of Joy is scheduled to make a delivery at my house today! 

AND maybe even the white arrow truck!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Afternoon everyone!!!
Busy morning (busier than I expected), I have to do Preventive maintenance on our printer this afternoon,     however it has to be done though, one of those you can put off only so long deals, before it causes problems.

Depending how things go, I may break free to DIS after 3:00.

Now what do I want for lunch....


----------



## chirurgeon

Well, I broke the Christmas music/audio rule this morning.  I just couldn't decide what I was in the mood for on the iPod, then as I was scrolling through, there is was.  The Candlelight Processional with Phylicia Rashad. Just finishing up with it.  Three weeks from now, I will be checked into the Dolphin and eating lunch at the Fountain Grill (Southwest, weather and God Willing) and then to head into Epcot for the rest of the day and I probably do me the REST of the day.  Don't expect to be back to the hotel before midnight. Glad I'm at an Epcot resort for the first two nights.

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

chirurgeon said:


> Well, I broke the Christmas music/audio rule this morning.  I just couldn't decide what I was in the mood for on the iPod, then as I was scrolling through, there is was.  The Candlelight Processional with Phylicia Rashad. Just finishing up with it.  Three weeks from now, I will be checked into the Dolphin and eating lunch at the Fountain Grill (Southwest, weather and God Willing) and then to head into Epcot for the rest of the day and I probably do me the REST of the day.  Don't expect to be back to the hotel before midnight. Glad I'm at an Epcot resort for the first two nights.
> 
> Kim



I love the CP CD. I have been known to listen to it in the middle of May.

There was crying in my office today, but it was not my fault.  One of my advisees has decided that vet school is not for her and is really struggling with the decision to leave. It was really sad. I feel so badly for her.


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Morning Kat
> 
> That reminds me, I need to make an appt before DAP..Manicured nails always make for better shooting



Well I am back!
The waxing was painful, but I have gotten rid of all the unwanted hair now! 
The mani looks great! 
The pedi well it look as good as can be expected.
I had lost a toenail and didn't even know it, so the wasn't much of a nail there to do anything with.
When I say I lost a toenail I mean the whole thing is just gone.
How this happened I do not know, how I did not notice well I don't know that either. Now let's see if I can keep these looking good for DAP! 
Or will I have to go over to the GF and get a mani/pedi before DAP!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kat.



Good afternoon George!


----------



## Tonya2426

spaddy said:


> My son prefers "uncooked" PopTarts. I think that is super weird. At least it keeps me from eating his leftovers.


 
I never toast my PopTarts - in fact I don't like them toasted and prefer them "raw"    Guess I am super weird.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> That's why I love them lasers.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I wasn't mentioned in the above.



I tried the laser, and it didn't work!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Now what do I want for lunch....




How about something yummy with cheese?


I had leftover turkey dinner. Yum!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> How about something yummy with cheese?



I had Chicken Nachos...so I did have CHEESE... (my downfall)


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> I never toast my PopTarts - in fact I don't like them toasted and prefer them "raw"   * Guess I am super weird.*



I don't think its the pop tart thing that singles it out. Maybe just another example.


----------



## spaddy

Tonya2426 said:


> I never toast my PopTarts - in fact I don't like them toasted and prefer them "raw"    Guess I am super weird.



That goes without saying.

My favorite person in the whole world likes them raw so I am cool with that.


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> Adding that one too. My DH had that many moons ago. The surgery is so much more advanced these days. Good luck!





tickledtink33 said:


> Hope everything goes smoothly.





AnneR said:


> I have had two staff recover from knee surgery recently, it was not nearly as invasive as it used to be, both were back to work very quickly.
> 
> I will be thinking and praying for him and your family.





katscradle said:


> I am sending lots of PD your way!
> Here's hoping everything goes well.





mainegal said:


> Sure, routine for the doctor, which is good.
> But new for your father! I hope everything goes well.





corky441 said:


> He'll be in my thoughts today...
> 
> Keep us updated on his progress





georgemoe said:


> Hi Jennifer. Good luck to DH today with his surgery.





DVCsince02 said:


> Jen - Pixie dust coming yor way!





jeanigor said:


> Jennifer, PD for DH on his surgery.





spaddy said:


> Jennifer, good luck for your husband today.  Any surgery is scary.





Annette_VA said:


> Jennifer - Good luck to your DH today.  Hope the surgery goes well.



Thank you everyone!  We are home from the hospital, the doc was very pleased with how well the surgery went, and DH is walking around, albeit gently since his leg is somewhat mobilized.  

We decided to go out to lunch since he hadn't eaten since last night (pre op orders), and I'm running on low fuel myself with 2 hours sleep.  All that talk of Culver's the other day was on my mind, so that' where we went.

As to why I only had 2 hours of sleep last night, 


dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dare I ask who went to see Twi-geek?
> 
> How was it??



I went   Definitely enjoyed it.  As always, there were things I would have done differently, but it was good.



Dodie said:


> Tee hee. Don is *Twi-curious*.



Twi-curious - I love it


----------



## wildfan1473

Tonya2426 said:


> I never toast my PopTarts - in fact I don't like them toasted and prefer them "raw"    Guess I am super weird.



 Then I guess I'm super weird too.  I can't stand them toasted.


----------



## hideeh

katscradle said:


> Well I am back!
> Now let's see if I can keep these looking good for DAP!
> Or will I have to go over to the GF and get a mani/pedi before DAP!



I vote for a mani/pedi at the GF Spa. 19 days is a LONG time to make a manicure last! Just sayin'........


----------



## mainegal

It is my job as the DAP Mascot to make sure everyone has a good time at the Disapalooza Toy Story Midway Mania Party. I want you all to get high scores.  But no fighting! It can be a tie, with you all getting great high scores.

I have posted a thread to collect hints on how to get high scores.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34410599#post34410599

Please go there to add your hints to score high on Toy Story Midway Mania.

 rah  rah  rah 

WDW Today podcast had a show on how to score high on Episode 610. It is only 16 minutes long.
You can find it on iTUnes or download http://www.wdwtoday.com/article.php?story=20090827210830936&query=toy+story

Or just read the show notes
http://www.studioscentral.com/toy-story-midway-mania-secrets


----------



## tlcoke

Just a reminder here...Today is the last day to vote for the DIS Unplugged for the Orbbies... voting ends at 5 pm today...   Remember to vote in both the Theme parks & the Best Overall Category.. We are currently in first in both categories, but our trend is down today..

http://www.orlandosentinel2.com/data/orbbies/voting/index.php


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


> I vote for a mani/pedi at the GF Spa. 19 days is a LONG time to make a manicure last! Just sayin'........



I know, but the lady I go to is really good, and I seem to have good success with making them last. I guess it will depend how much they grow in that time.


----------



## katscradle

Just thought I would post this here!
Julie's father had a mild heartattack this morning.
My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family right now, as welll as a whole lot of PD!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Just thought I would post this here!
> Julie's father had a mild heartattack this morning.
> My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family right now, as welll as a whole lot of PD!



Update on Facebook from Julie: 
_Just got good news! Turns out he has a virus in his heart and did not have a heart attack. The virus' symptoms mimic a heart attack and make you think that you are having one. He will be staying overnight at the hospital._


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> I don't think its the pop tart thing that singles it out. Maybe just another example.


 


spaddy said:


> That goes without saying.


 
Better we careful - I have a lightsaber and I am not afraid to use it!!!!     Guess I am gonna need to start a list.  




wildfan1473 said:


> Then I guess I'm super weird too. I can't stand them toasted.


 
I knew I liked Jennifer for a reason.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Update on Facebook from Julie:
> _Just got good news! Turns out he has a virus in his heart and did not have a heart attack. The virus' symptoms mimic a heart attack and make you think that you are having one. He will be staying overnight at the hospital._




Yay that is such good news! 
I saw her post on FB and didn't see anything on the boards.
So I thought I would post it.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Update on Facebook from Julie:
> _Just got good news! Turns out he has a virus in his heart and did not have a heart attack. The virus' symptoms mimic a heart attack and make you think that you are having one. He will be staying overnight at the hospital._



Glad to hear!!!



Tonya2426 said:


> Better we careful - I have a lightsaber and I am not afraid to use it!!!!     Guess I am gonna need to start a list.



Woo Hoo!!!! I'm on another list!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Yay that is such good news!
> I saw her post on FB and didn't see anything on the boards.
> So I thought I would post it.



Your note sent me to facebook to leave her a note, and that is when I saw her update and I wanted to make sure everyone saw it.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Have you ever frozen your poptarts?




OMG - Can't breathe  

Today has just been hellish at work - I take a few minutes to see what's up on the DAP and voila . . . 

Thank you thank you thank you - I need that today


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> Update on Facebook from Julie:
> _Just got good news! Turns out he has a virus in his heart and did not have a heart attack. The virus' symptoms mimic a heart attack and make you think that you are having one. He will be staying overnight at the hospital._




Thank goodneSs - he is in my thoughts today. Hope he has a full & quick recovery


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> I know, but the lady I go to is really good, and I seem to have good success with making them last. I guess it will depend how much they grow in that time.



Pedicures can look good for up to a month but manicures are usually 7-10 days. Probably because we are constantly using our hands.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Just thought I would post this here!
> Julie's father had a mild heartattack this morning.
> My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family right now, as welll as a whole lot of PD!



I hope he is going to be alright.


----------



## DVCsince02

It's here!

The brown truck of joy was here!!!

Pic posted soon!


----------



## Dodie

Hi everyone! Did you miss me?!!! It feels very decadent to take a half day vacation to go to a movie on its premier day. 

So, what's happened here today?


----------



## DVCsince02

The front - Love the placement!






The back - perfect!


----------



## spaddy

LOVE it Jen.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Where did you get it?


----------



## wildfan1473

Jen, what is the inside like?  Is it one great big opening, or are there pockets?  If I get a purse that's just one great big bag, it turns into a black hole 

Another question - is it a handbag, or a shoulder bag?


----------



## chirurgeon

Jen, it looks great.  I guess I will have to check it out the shops at the Grand Floridian.  I think I would like it in a color rather than the white.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Are you knockin my work woman????



Not a single general contractor submitted a bid that followed the instructions.

I am a touchy feely human service worker - I don't get the construction world.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well you might be correct on that one!
> Listen when reviewing the bids, don't take the lowest one.
> It never works out good if you take the lowest one!



What about the slipperiest one ??


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> I never toast my PopTarts - in fact I don't like them toasted and prefer them "raw"    Guess I am super weird.



Me too Tonya - althought Pop Tarts are a vacation treat only in my house.


----------



## DVCsince02

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Where did you get it?



Sold in 5 stores in WDW, but my DH ordered it from the mail order merchandise telephone number.



wildfan1473 said:


> Jen, what is the inside like?  Is it one great big opening, or are there pockets?  If I get a purse that's just one great big bag, it turns into a black hole
> 
> Another question - is it a handbag, or a shoulder bag?



Shoulder bag.  Has 2 snaps inside, 1 zippered pocket and 2 open pockets.



chirurgeon said:


> Jen, it looks great.  I guess I will have to check it out the shops at the Grand Floridian.  I think I would like it in a color rather than the white.
> 
> Kim



Other colors are only rumored.  But if the rumor is true, I see a black wristlet in my future.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> The front - Love the placement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back - perfect!




I love it Jen!
You are a lucky lady!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> What about the slipperiest one ??



No don't go for that one either, he may promise more than he can deliver!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> No don't go for that one either, he may promise more than he can deliver!



 now, if everyone else will listen to me.


----------



## katscradle

Well I am off to get ready for the cottage!
Talk you everyone later.
Have a good night!


----------



## OKW Lover

georgemoe said:


> She has been wanting a new camera since her point and shoot died shortly after PCC 1.0.



Let me guess - it died right after some post-DATW pictures surfaced on the boards.


----------



## Madi100

Happy Friday everyone!  Been a couple busy days.  James and I are going to Martina McBride tonight.  Not my first choice of concerts, but great price on the tickets   And, I get to spend time with James.


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Been a couple busy days.  James and I are going to Martina McBridge tonight.  Not my first choice of concerts, but great price on the tickets   And, I get to spend time with James.



Have fun!


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> The front - Love the placement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back - perfect!



Nice bag!! I think I saw them in one of the shops along Main Street in the MK in October. The only color, I remember seeing was the white ones.


----------



## tlcoke

Madi100 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Been a couple busy days.  James and I are going to Martina McBridge tonight.  Not my first choice of concerts, but great price on the tickets   And, I get to spend time with James.



Have fun tonight.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Not a single general contractor submitted a bid that followed the instructions.
> 
> I am a touchy feely human service worker - I don't get the construction world.



We had that on our last paper bid, or they wanted to change the specifications you requested to meet their definition of the item in question.


----------



## tlcoke

1100


----------



## chirurgeon

tlcoke said:


> Nice bag!! I think I saw them in one of the shops along Main Street in the MK in October. The only color, I remember seeing was the white ones.



Another thread somewhere on the DIS said they were going to come out with other colors.  I'm hoping they have them when we go down for DAP.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

This thread is dead tonight! Where's all my peeps!? I need to be entertained!!! C'mon people.


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> 1100





chirurgeon said:


> Another thread somewhere on the DIS said they were going to come out with other colors.  I'm hoping they have them when we go down for DAP.
> 
> Kim



I keep getting you two confused now that you both had the Tigger avatar.



Launchpad11B said:


> This thread is dead tonight! Where's all my peeps!? I need to be entertained!!! C'mon people.



I am sitting here watching Merry Madagascar.  It's a very exciting evening.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tlcoke said:


> 1100



Tracey, 1100 is not a milestone post. This is a violation of the code! You must now buy me one drink at DIS apalooza!


----------



## chirurgeon

spaddy said:


> I keep getting you two confused now that you both had the Tigger avatar.



 Especially when we post one after the other.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> Let me guess - it died right after some post-DATW pictures surfaced on the boards.



Nope and those pictures came from a camera phone which is still working. 



Launchpad11B said:


> This thread is dead tonight! Where's all my peeps!? I need to be entertained!!! C'mon people.



Hi Paul. Just finishing up my VP's charts from hell and ready to fire this puppy down for a few hours. I'm starving. 7:05 and I'm still working. 

Oh I'm gonna DAP alright!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> This thread is dead tonight! Where's all my peeps!? I need to be entertained!!! C'mon people.



I'm back - had to feed some children


----------



## Launchpad11B

chirurgeon said:


> Especially when we post one after the other.
> 
> Kim



Changing your avatar is a violation of the code. You must now buy me one drink at DATW.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Changing your avatar is a violation of the code. You must now buy me one drink at DATW.



I sense a theme here.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> I'm back - had to feed some children



Anne, where are your priorities!? Forget those rugrats and start posting!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> I sense a theme here.



Sensing a theme is a violation of the code. You must now buy me one drink at DATW!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Anne, where are your priorities!? Forget those rugrats and start posting!



Feisty tonight

I'm not decorating the Christmas tree now am I?


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Sensing a theme is a violation of the code. You must now buy me one drink at DATW!



I'm a lightweight so it will have to be water.


----------



## chirurgeon

AnneR said:


> I sense a theme here.



Me too, Anne. I feel sorry for any other violators tonight.  Paul seems a LIIIITLE cranky tonight.  Must have cut back on the happy pills.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Me too, Anne. I feel sorry for any other violators tonight.  Paul seems a LIIIITLE cranky tonight.  Must have cut back on the happy pills.
> 
> Kim



We should probably talk about him in code so he doesn't issue another violation.


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> Tracey, 1100 is not a milestone post. This is a violation of the code! You must now buy me one drink at DIS apalooza!





Launchpad11B said:


> Changing your avatar is a violation of the code. You must now buy me one drink at DATW.





AnneR said:


> I sense a theme here.



Anne, I am sensing a theme too.  

Paul, the only drinks I will be buying during DATW will be the non-alcohol type.


----------



## tlcoke

I'll be back a little after 8, I am going to eat dinner.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> I'm a lightweight so it will have to be water.





chirurgeon said:


> Me too, Anne. I feel sorry for any other violators tonight.  Paul seems a LIIIITLE cranky tonight.  Must have cut back on the happy pills.
> 
> Kim





tlcoke said:


> Anne, I am sensing a theme too.
> 
> Paul, the only drinks I will be buying during DATW will be the non-alcohol type.



What's wrong with you people? Have you no sympathy for a lost soul like me? I require booze to function properly! C'mon! Don't leave me hangin'!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

HELL WEEK IS OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Sorry, I am just SO DANG HAPPY that I made it through American Education Week!!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

chirurgeon said:


> Me too, Anne. I feel sorry for any other violators tonight.  Paul seems a LIIIITLE cranky tonight.  Must have cut back on the happy pills.
> 
> Kim



Tonight? He seemed that way this morning to me.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> What's wrong with you people? Have you no sympathy for a lost soul like me? I require booze to function properly! C'mon! Don't leave me hangin'!!!



So sorry Paul, we forgot what a sensitive guy you are


----------



## Launchpad11B

*NikkiBell* said:


> Tonight? He seemed that way this morning to me.



Are you refering to your cryptic, mysterious Facebook post?!!


----------



## scarlett873

Sorry guys...I'm not feeling up to playing tonight...terribly headache that just won't go away. I've taken some Tylenol so I'm hoping it goes away...

And don't charge me with a violation...I'll be lucky to afford my own drinks!


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> HELL WEEK IS OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Sorry, I am just SO DANG HAPPY that I made it through American Education Week!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> So sorry Paul, we forgot what a sensitive guy you are



Now you're talking!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Are you refering to your cryptic, mysterious Facebook post?!!



I must have missed this...


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Sorry guys...I'm not feeling up to playing tonight...terribly headache that just won't go away. I've taken some Tylenol so I'm hoping it goes away...
> 
> And don't charge me with a violation...I'll be lucky to afford my own drinks!



I'll buy you a drink for being a DIS wife! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Sorry guys...I'm not feeling up to playing tonight...terribly headache that just won't go away. I've taken some Tylenol so I'm hoping it goes away...
> 
> And don't charge me with a violation...I'll be lucky to afford my own drinks!



Sorry your not feeling well Brandie - you need to steer clear of Paul to avoid violations.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> I must have missed this...



Nikki posted and told us she needed pixie dust and then didn't tell us why, so I was busting her chops about it. I'm helpful that way!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Nikki posted and told us she neede pixie dust and then didn't tell us why, so I was busting her chops about it. I'm helpful that way!



I'm sure you are

Remind me to be cautious about what I post


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi Paul, and everyone else!!! 

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAA DAP!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> I'm sure you are
> 
> Remind me to be cautious about what I post



If I didn't like her I wouldn't bust her chops.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi Paul, and everyone else!!!
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAA DAP!



Howdy Jen! What's shakin"?


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> If I didn't like her I wouldn't bust her chops.



 I know


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hey Peeps!

HOw is everyone on this fine Friday evening?


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy Jen! What's shakin"?



I can't say, this is a family board.

Did you see my new bag?!?!?


----------



## AnneR

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hey Peeps!
> 
> HOw is everyone on this fine Friday evening?



Someone is feisty so we are all treading lightly so we don't get violations


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hi Anne, Paul, Jen and Nikki. 

I think that was everyone I saw posting recently. I am in a great mood today. Not sure why could be that the sun finally came out after rain all week.


----------



## spaddy

I am not going to DATW so now violations for me.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I can't say, this is a family board.
> 
> Did you see my new bag?!?!?



Very nice!


----------



## AnneR

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi Anne, Paul, Jen and Nikki.
> 
> I think that was everyone I saw posting recently. I am in a great mood today. Not sure why could be that the sun finally came out after rain all week.



We had some sun today as well - it is getting cold though tonight.


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> I can't say, this is a family board.
> 
> Did you see my new bag?!?!?



Love the new bag. I will have to post pictures of my purse that a lady I used to work with made for me. It is pink and Mickey.


----------



## Launchpad11B

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi Anne, Paul, Jen and Nikki.
> 
> I think that was everyone I saw posting recently. I am in a great mood today. Not sure why could be that the sun finally came out after rain all week.



Being in a great mood is a violation. You now have to buy me one drink at DATW!


----------



## kimisabella

What's going on everyone???  It's a boring Friday night here.  Girls are watching TV, Vinny is studying, nothing going on.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Being in a great mood is a violation. You now have to buy me one drink at DATW!



Are you planning on going around the world twice?


----------



## DVCsince02

3 weeks from now, where will you be?  Oh yeah, DATW!!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

spaddy said:


> I am not going to DATW so now violations for me.



Saying now when you meant no is a violation. I'll take an IOU for a drink whenever it is you make it to a DATW!


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> What's going on everyone???  It's a boring Friday night here.  Girls are watching TV, Vinny is studying, nothing going on.



Not too much - be careful of violations.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> 3 weeks from now, where will you be?  Oh yeah, DATW!!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kimisabella said:


> What's going on everyone???  It's a boring Friday night here.  Girls are watching TV, Vinny is studying, nothing going on.



Hi Andrea! Getting ready for "Princess and the Frog"? See you next week!


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> 3 weeks from now, where will you be?  Oh yeah, DATW!!!!!!



Isn't it crazy?? We leave in 18 days 

I got a call from Staples before, the autograph books I made have been bound and covered and are ready for pick up.  Things are slowly falling into place.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Happy Friday everyone.   I feel so lost on here.   Too much to catch up.  BUT I did get 1/2 of the boxes out of my garage.    I am too tired to go to Walmart to buy Ethans TV.   

Jen love the bag!!

Maybe we will have a park day this weekend.  I am sick of house stuff!!


DAP is very close. Whoo Hooo cant wait!!


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> Saying now when you meant no is a violation. I'll take an IOU for a drink whenever it is you make it to a DATW!



 I can't type.


----------



## DVCsince02

Lets see, obviously there is beer in Canada, what is there for us non beer drinkers?


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Lets see, obviously there is beer in Canada, what is there for us non beer drinkers?



Nothing. You can get other drinks at the UK though.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Saying now when you meant no is a violation. I'll take an IOU for a drink whenever it is you make it to a DATW!



This is really stretching the violation rules


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Andrea! Getting ready for "Princess and the Frog"? See you next week!



Yes, the girls just asked me about 15 minutes ago when they were going to see the movie.  We have to figure out a plan.  What did you guys have in mind?  Are you going home right after the movie/party or are you going to hang around for a while?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just have to add it is so nice down here everyone will love it in a few weeks.   It has been low 80's during the day and low 60's at night.   Just a light jacket and you will do fine.    I love it!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Nothing. You can get other drinks at the UK though.



Noted, pre-DATW slushie it is.

What's in the UK?


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> Not too much - be careful of violations.



I think it's safe to say anyone who enters this conversation this evening is in volation and will be subject to buying others drinks


----------



## DVCsince02

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just have to add it is so nice down here everyone will love it in a few weeks.   It has been low 80's during the day and low 60's at night.   Just a light jacket and you will do fine.    I love it!!



Hope it holds out!


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just have to add it is so nice down here everyone will love it in a few weeks.   It has been low 80's during the day and low 60's at night.   Just a light jacket and you will do fine.    I love it!!



Since we did not get out of the 50's today when that horrible weatherman said we would be in the 60's, I am looking forward to some warmer temperatures.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Noted, pre-DATW slushie it is.
> 
> What's in the UK?



They have a full bar.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> This is really stretching the violation rules



You're right. I'm done.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> They have a full bar.



Posting violation for not posting the list of items on the menu.  You must buy me a drink at DATW.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kimisabella said:


> Yes, the girls just asked me about 15 minutes ago when they were going to see the movie.  We have to figure out a plan.  What did you guys have in mind?  Are you going home right after the movie/party or are you going to hang around for a while?



Jennie has a birthday party to go to that night, so we will be leaving shortly after the movie.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Posting violation for not posting the list of items on the menu.  You must buy me a drink at DATW.



 That's why you're a DIS wife! GMTA!


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> Jennie has a birthday party to go to that night, so we will be leaving shortly after the movie.



That's OK, I'm sure we'll have plenty of time to meet up after the movie.  The weekends are tough, there are always so many things going on.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> That's why you're a DIS wife! GMTA!



Now seroiusly, where is the list?  Must plan!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Now seroiusly, where is the list?  Must plan!



This is the list for Rose and Crown:


> Ales, Lagers and Stouts: Bass Ale, Boddingtons English Pub Ale, Harp Lager, Stella Artois, and Guinness Stout - Souvenir Half Yard $11.75, Imperial Sampler $10.00, Half Yard Refill $6.85 or Imperial Pint $7.00
> Beer Drinks - Golden: 1/2 Harp & 1/2 Ball Ale; Half & Half: 1/2 Harp & 1/2 Guiness; Shandy: 1/2 Sprite & 1/2 Bass or Harp; Snake Bite: Cider topped with Harp Lager; Black & Tan: 1/2 Bass & 1/2 Guiness; OR Cider & Black: Cider with a shot of Ribena. Prices vary.
> English Rose - Beefeater gin, Apricot brandy, Vermouth, Pineapple juice, Orange juice and cranberry juice. - $7.75
> Selection of English Cider - Strongbow Dry English Cider $7.00 OR Woodpecker Sweet English Cider $5.20
> Welsh Dragon - Peach Schnapps, Melon liqueur, Creme de menthe, orange juice, and pineapple juice. - $6.75


----------



## DVCsince02

So the cider is non-alcoholic?  blech

Welsh Dragon it is!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Now seroiusly, where is the list?  Must plan!



http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/me...Crown/rose-and-crown-dining-room-menu-pub.pdf


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/me...Crown/rose-and-crown-dining-room-menu-pub.pdf



Wow, Paul, your list was much better than mine.


----------



## DVCsince02

So next is France.  We all know what we are drinking there.

So next is Morocco.  What's there?


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> Tracey, 1100 is not a milestone post. This is a violation of the code! You must now buy me one drink at DIS apalooza!





Launchpad11B said:


> Changing your avatar is a violation of the code. You must now buy me one drink at DATW.





Launchpad11B said:


> Sensing a theme is a violation of the code. You must now buy me one drink at DATW!





Launchpad11B said:


> What's wrong with you people? Have you no sympathy for a lost soul like me? I require booze to function properly! C'mon! Don't leave me hangin'!!!




Paul -I will buy you a Sam Adams or Slushie.. Your pick


----------



## shellyminnie




----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> So next is France.  We all know what we are drinking there.
> 
> So next is Morocco.  What's there?



I don't think I drank anything there last year.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi everyone, I am back.



kimisabella said:


> I think it's safe to say anyone who enters this conversation this evening is in volation and will be subject to buying others drinks



You got that right Andrea. 

I think Paul is trying to get all of us to buy his drinks so that he doesn't have to buy anything as we go around the world.




DVCsince02 said:


> So next is France.  We all know what we are drinking there.
> 
> So next is Morocco.  What's there?



Tonya took photos back in October to post on the boards of all the menus.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> Paul -I will buy you a Sam Adams or Slushie.. Your pick



Awww  Sam Adams please!


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


>



Hi Shelly


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Are you planning on going around the world twice?






AnneR said:


> This is really stretching the violation rules



You are brave, he is gonna make you turn over your DATW budget if you keep this up 



DVCsince02 said:


> Posting violation for not posting the list of items on the menu.  You must buy me a drink at DATW.



Dang  



shellyminnie said:


>


  Hi Shelly, how are ya?


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


>



Howdy!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


>



Hey Shelly, how's work?


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> I think Paul is trying to get all of us to buy his drinks so that he doesn't have to buy anything as we go around the world.



He has to protect Alicia's oliday show budget somehow



Launchpad11B said:


> Awww  Sam Adams please!


...See I do pay attention..


----------



## sshaw10060

I am a little afraid to post. I don't want Paul to charge me with a posting violation.

I Is there any alcohol in Morocco. I can't think of any.


----------



## AnneR

> You are brave, he is gonna make you turn over your DATW budget if you keep this up



He's bound to be disappointed - I'm a lightweight remember, I am not budgeting much.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> He has to protect Alicia's oliday show budget somehow
> 
> ...See I do pay attention..


----------



## spaddy

shellyminnie said:


>


----------



## DVCsince02

sshaw10060 said:


> I am a little afraid to post. I don't want Paul to charge me with a posting violation.
> 
> I Is there any alcohol in Morocco. I can't think of any.



Domestic Beer - $4.25
Imported Casa Beer - $5.95
Moroccan Wine - By the Glass $4.95
Frozen Fruit Drink - $3.50
Sangria - $5.25


Moroccan wine or sangria?   Hmmmm...


----------



## NancyIL

DVCsince02 said:


> Lets see, obviously there is beer in Canada, what is there for us non beer drinkers?



Ice wine? If it's cold, maybe cheddar cheese soup to go from Le Cellier!


----------



## shellyminnie

Work is good. There are rumblings that are IT guy (who is an idiot) is on his way out the door. I've learned our LCOM does not mess around!!

I'll be dogsitting in Sanford this weekend and all next week!!!! Much better computer access at night!!! Hopefully I'll be able to keep up!! I feels so disconnected not having computer access all day!!

Can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Work is good. There are rumblings that are IT guy (who is an idiot) is on his way out the door. I've learned our LCOM does not mess around!!
> 
> I'll be dogsitting in Sanford this weekend and all next week!!!! Much better computer access at night!!! Hopefully I'll be able to keep up!! I feels so disconnected not having computer access all day!!
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone again!



Glad to hear it's going well.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi Shelly!

Up next, Japan!


----------



## sshaw10060

Sake bar for sure


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi Shelly!
> 
> Up next, Japan!



Sake?


----------



## DVCsince02

YummmmmmmmO, sake!


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> Can't wait to see everyone again!



Can't wait to see you again too, and to meet my DIS Friends, I haven't met in person yet.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi Shelly!
> 
> Up next, Japan!



Kirin beer from the stand outside. Delicious!


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> YummmmmmmmO, sake!



Never tried sake.


----------



## Renysmom

Paul - Do we have a goal to be in a certain location for Illuminations or will it be wherever we end up?


----------



## halliesmommy01

OK I am back. The 3 year old kicked me off the desktop so I am on my laptop now. I also was trying to find my Pink Mickey purse that my friend made me to show you guys pictures but DH cleaned our room and it is MIA. 


Oh and Paul I Love the Yankees! Does that get me out of my posting violation.


----------



## shellyminnie

So, let me see if I have this right . . .

We're discussing drink menus in preparation for DATW??

Jen got some sort of new bag??

And Paul is claiming posting violations to get free drinks??


----------



## Renysmom

shellyminnie said:


> So, let me see if I have this right . . .
> 
> We're discussing drink menus in preparation for DATW??
> 
> Jen got some sort of new bag??
> 
> And Paul is claiming posting violations to get free drinks??



Just a regular Friday night on the DIS


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> So, let me see if I have this right . . .
> 
> We're discussing drink menus in preparation for DATW??
> 
> Jen got some sort of new bag??
> 
> And Paul is claiming posting violations to get free drinks??



Yes, that about sums it up.


----------



## shellyminnie

Renysmom said:


> Just a regular Friday night on the DIS



Wouldn't miss it!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> Paul - Do we have a goal to be in a certain location for Illuminations or will it be wherever we end up?



Last May we were in China but I think the sun will be down earlier in December.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> So, let me see if I have this right . . .
> 
> We're discussing drink menus in preparation for DATW??
> 
> Jen got some sort of new bag??
> 
> And Paul is claiming posting violations to get free drinks??



I could not have said it better


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Last May we were in China but I think the sun will be down earlier in December.



Yes, it is dark by 6:00 now!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Wine cooler in America?


----------



## Launchpad11B

halliesmommy01 said:


> OK I am back. The 3 year old kicked me off the desktop so I am on my laptop now. I also was trying to find my Pink Mickey purse that my friend made me to show you guys pictures but DH cleaned our room and it is MIA.
> 
> 
> Oh and Paul I Love the Yankees! Does that get me out of my posting violation.



Of course! 27 time world champs!!!!



shellyminnie said:


> So, let me see if I have this right . . .
> 
> We're discussing drink menus in preparation for DATW??
> 
> Jen got some sort of new bag??
> 
> And Paul is claiming posting violations to get free drinks??



Accusing me of falsely claiming violations is a violation! You now owe me a drink at DATW!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Wine cooler in America?



    HELLO!!!!!! Sam Adams!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Up next, Italy!

Lemoncello and Rosa Regale!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Of course! 27 time world champs!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Accusing me of falsely claiming violations is a violation! You now owe me a drink at DATW!!



 Oops .  .  I guess that means I owe you 2 now!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> HELLO!!!!!! Sam Adams!!



Posting violation!  Not remembering your DIS wife doesn't drink beer.


----------



## sshaw10060

You have to read this. I found it over on the family board. It is freakin hilarious


http://parenting.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/04/how-not-to-calm-a-child-on-a-plane/


----------



## sshaw10060

DVCsince02 said:


> Up next, Italy!
> 
> Lemoncello and Rosa Regale!



Instead of the Lemoncello you might as well drink cough medicine. Yuck!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Posting violation!  Not remembering your DIS wife doesn't drink beer.



You tell him Jen!!


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Instead of the Lemoncello you might as well drink cough medicine. Yuck!




Limoncello...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## halliesmommy01

I don't drink beer either Jen. I have tried many but I just can't do it.


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> Limoncello...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Hi Brandie are you feeling better?


----------



## rtobe

Renysmom said:


> Thanks to Tracey we were able to also get the $13 day Alamo rate although we (Lisa and I) had to chose Compact car versus economy LOL who cares it's $13 a day
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to get from MCO to SSR as I have never flown before to Florida. I am going to charge and then pack my GPS but still I like to know in my mind what I am doing ahead of time. Since we land at 5:00 pm it will be dark or getting dark and I really need a plan. Any advise is more than welcome.
> 
> Tracey I won't need the ride now from the podcast taping to the Poly, I will be driving myself over.
> 
> Three weeks


 
Directions from MCO to SSR - fairly easy but you will need money for tolls.  I think you take 417 and it is marked out of the airport.  Exit is marked. 

How did you get that rate on car rental?  I'm still looking.


----------



## kimisabella

halliesmommy01 said:


> I don't drink beer either Jen. I have tried many but I just can't do it.



Same here, I really try to enjoy beer and wine, but, I just can't do it.  Every so often I'll try again, but, I still don't like it.  It bothers me so much because I would like to appreciate and enjoy wine.


----------



## tlcoke

rtobe said:


> Directions from MCO to SSR - fairly easy but you will need money for tolls.  I think you take 417 and it is marked out of the airport.  Exit is marked.
> 
> How did you get that rate on car rental?  I'm still looking.



Priceline.com - name your price.


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> HELLO!!!!!! Sam Adams!!



 Official Beer of DAP


----------



## DVCsince02

sshaw10060 said:


> You have to read this. I found it over on the family board. It is freakin hilarious
> 
> 
> http://parenting.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/04/how-not-to-calm-a-child-on-a-plane/



eeeeeeeeeeeew!


----------



## Renysmom

Just a reminder that those with a DVR/TIVO the new Disney special on Nov 29th HGTV can now be set to be recorded.


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> I don't drink beer either Jen. I have tried many but I just can't do it.



I have found one I can drink, and Chris is very happy about that.  Landshark, it's Jimmy Buffett's beer.  It's not bitter at all.


----------



## scarlett873

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi Brandie are you feeling better?



Not really...going to snuggle under my down comforter in bed...I'll do a bit of reading for a little while, but I'm pretty sure I'll be out before too long. Going to see the first showing of New Moon in the morning and then I go right to work. Picked up a few extra hours tomorrow which turns my 5 1/2 hour shift into a full 8 hours (even after a 30 minute lunch!) 

Night kids!


----------



## halliesmommy01

kimisabella said:


> Same here, I really try to enjoy beer and wine, but, I just can't do it.  Every so often I'll try again, but, I still don't like it.  It bothers me so much because I would like to appreciate and enjoy wine.



I have just within the last year been drinking wine. I like reislings. There is also a raspberry and a concord wine that is made her in Missouri. I prefer the sweet wines not the dry.


----------



## DVCsince02

Next stop.... Germany!

The Weinkeller has an assortment of German wines, and the beer garden is the best place to throw down a brewskie. There are plenty of German beers inside to choose from!


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Not really...going to snuggle under my down comforter in bed...I'll do a bit of reading for a little while, but I'm pretty sure I'll be out before too long. Going to see the first showing of New Moon in the morning and then I go right to work. Picked up a few extra hours tomorrow which turns my 5 1/2 hour shift into a full 8 hours (even after a 30 minute lunch!)
> 
> Night kids!



Night Brandie!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> I have found one I can drink, and Chris is very happy about that.  Landshark, it's Jimmy Buffett's beer.  It's not bitter at all.



I have not tried that one. I will have to try that sometime.


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Not really...going to snuggle under my down comforter in bed...I'll do a bit of reading for a little while, but I'm pretty sure I'll be out before too long. Going to see the first showing of New Moon in the morning and then I go right to work. Picked up a few extra hours tomorrow which turns my 5 1/2 hour shift into a full 8 hours (even after a 30 minute lunch!)
> 
> Night kids!



You'll be rolling in the bucks buying all of us drinks before you know it.


----------



## rtobe

wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang - I just wanted to stop in quick and ask for some prayers and pixie dust for tomorrow morning. DH is going to have surgery for a torn miniscus in his knee. It's a routine surgery, but this is his first time ever going under the knife, so to speak. Your good thoughts would be appreciated.


 
Sending pixie dust and good wishes.  I've had this done about 6 times.  Take the pain meds, put ice on the knee, and do the exercises.  It will get better soon.


----------



## shellyminnie

rtobe said:


> Directions from MCO to SSR - fairly easy but you will need money for tolls.  I think you take 417 and it is marked out of the airport.  Exit is marked.
> 
> How did you get that rate on car rental?  I'm still looking.



There are actually 3 ways to get from the airport to WDW . . .

You can take 417 or 528, otherwise known as the Beachline . . . Both of these are toll roads, 417 is the quickest and will cost about $3 in tolls. 

There is also a non toll road option but it is not suggested as it is mostly back roads, and stoplights . . . lots and lots of stoplights.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Oh my I am dying here. Tyson is throwing a temper tantrum because he wants to go on the Mickey Mouse Boat NOW! It is so funny.


----------



## Renysmom

rtobe said:


> Directions from MCO to SSR - fairly easy but you will need money for tolls.  I think you take 417 and it is marked out of the airport.  Exit is marked.
> 
> How did you get that rate on car rental?  I'm still looking.



Tracey posted about priceline $13 for economy.. When we tried compact we got shut out but when we switched to Compact at $13 we got it.





shellyminnie said:


> There are actually 3 ways to get from the airport to WDW . . .
> 
> You can take 417 or 528, otherwise known as the Beachline . . . Both of these are toll roads, 417 is the quickest and will cost about $3 in tolls.
> 
> There is also a non toll road option but it is not suggested as it is mostly back roads, and stoplights . . . lots and lots of stoplights.




Thanks for all these suggestions I have C/P them to my DAP documents


----------



## chirurgeon

Renysmom said:


> Just a reminder that those with a DVR/TIVO the new Disney special on Nov 29th HGTV can now be set to be recorded.



Thanks for the heads up Kelly, just set the DVR.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Posting violation!  Not remembering your DIS wife doesn't drink beer.



Negative! The Sam Adams is for me!


----------



## Renysmom

halliesmommy01 said:


> Oh my I am dying here. Tyson is throwing a temper tantrum because he wants to go on the Mickey Mouse Boat NOW! It is so funny.



What's wrong with that??? Tell Tyson I am right there with him.


----------



## firsttimemom

*nikkibell* said:


> hell week is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Sorry, i am just so dang happy that i made it through american education week!!!!



glad to hear it!


----------



## rtobe

Beer - there were some good ones at the Beer Hop at Food and Wine.  The Belgian one was nice if I recall.  Peroni was also nice too.


----------



## shellyminnie

halliesmommy01 said:


> Oh my I am dying here. Tyson is throwing a temper tantrum because he wants to go on the Mickey Mouse Boat NOW! It is so funny.



I wanna go on the Mickey Mouse Boat too!!


----------



## DVCsince02

China!

China: You can grab plum wine or Tsing Tao beer at the Lotus Blossom Café


----------



## DVCsince02

I remember drinking a lot of Brandie's plum wine.


----------



## AnneR

Brownies are ready!


----------



## spaddy

halliesmommy01 said:


> Oh my I am dying here. Tyson is throwing a temper tantrum because he wants to go on the Mickey Mouse Boat NOW! It is so funny.



My son made this nice drawing the other day.  He brought it to me and asked "If I give it to Mickey do you think he will let us on the boat for free?"

Haha.  I don't think so.

I am afraid he is going to freak out when he realizes we are not on a cruise.


----------



## firsttimemom

NancyIL said:


> Ice wine? If it's cold, maybe cheddar cheese soup to go from Le Cellier!



I had heard raves about the icewine martini and had it at le cellier. I generally don't NOT finish drinks but this was baaaad.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Brownies are ready!



Yum........


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I remember drinking a lot of Brandie's plum wine.



The flatties wouldn't leave my plum wine alone during DATW last December...and then at DATW in May, I think I had some frozen concoction that had plum wine in it...and yes...you did drink a bit of that too...


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> Brownies are ready!



Mmm . . brownies!! I discovered today that the wing place right next door to work as cheese fries and brownie bites on the menu!  I'm in BIG BIG Trouble!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> Tracey posted about priceline $13 for economy.. When we tried compact we got shut out but when we switched to Compact at $13 we got it.
> 
> Thanks for all these suggestions I have C/P them to my DAP documents



How much was it with taxes?


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Mmm . . brownies!! I discovered today that the wing place right next door to work as cheese fries and brownie bites on the menu!  I'm in BIG BIG Trouble!!



DD15 loves to bake - of course I have two 12 year olds running around tonight so I doubt many brownies will survive


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> How much was it with taxes?



Just a little over $90.00 for Thursday - Monday


----------



## WDWtraveler27

good evening everyone


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am so excited this is my first DATW. I can't wait.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> The flatties wouldn't leave my plum wine alone during DATW last December...and then at DATW in May, I think I had some frozen concoction that had plum wine in it...and yes...you did drink a bit of that too...



There is a terrible picture of it.  I remember it well.


----------



## halliesmommy01

WDWtraveler27 said:


> good evening everyone



Good Evening Sir, How are you?


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> good evening everyone



Evening Luis Enrique


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Brownies are ready!



Yum... John made a lemon cake here 



sshaw10060 said:


> How much was it with taxes?



I dont have the exact total as my neighbor rented it on her card but it was just around $86 for Thursday through Monday


----------



## tlcoke

WDWtraveler27 said:


> good evening everyone



Hi Luis Enrique


----------



## chirurgeon

Interesting discussion with the drink menus.  Canada I think will have to be a Coke, I don't do beer.  The mixed drinks at the UK look interesting. Can we get those outside, or do we have to do inside the pub? Can we take them outside?  If we can I like the looks of the Leapin' Leprechaun looks good.  Slushie of course in France. I think I will go with the frozen fruit drink in Morocco.  I want to actually SEE Illuminations. Japan might have to be a Coke or a Kaki Gori if they are open. I will have to skip America, anymore caffeine and I won't sleep until Monday. Rosa Regale in Italy, I agree with Scott about the Limoncello. EEEWWWWW. A nice Reisling in Germany. And if I have an ECV, I could be cited for drunk driving at this point.  Not sure about China or Norway. Frozen Margarita in Mexico.  Who is going to carry me back to the Dolphin from there? 

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Our car rental with Alamo is $85-ish total for pick up at MCO on Thursday, and drop off at Dolphin on Sunday.


----------



## chirurgeon

AnneR said:


> Brownies are ready!



I'll take a corner, please.

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Up next is Norway.  Funny, I don't remember Norway.....


----------



## WDWtraveler27

halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Evening Sir, How are you?


good and you?


AnneR said:


> Evening Luis Enrique


hi!


tlcoke said:


> Hi Luis Enrique



hi!


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> Up next is Norway.  Funny, I don't remember Norway.....



I think that is one place Jorge Will Never Forget ...


----------



## sshaw10060

I just scored an intermediate through Priceline for $16/day.  Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> I think that is one place Jorge Will Never Forget ...



or Deb...


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> You have to read this. I found it over on the family board. It is freakin hilarious
> 
> 
> http://parenting.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/04/how-not-to-calm-a-child-on-a-plane/




OMG! I'm rolling!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I remember the food, but not the drinks.

Finally we have Mexico.  Mas Tequila!  Also margaritas.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> I just scored an intermediate through Priceline for $16/day.  Thanks for the heads-up.



No Problem, Glad it could be helpful.


----------



## sshaw10060

Where's Todd tonight?  Just not the same without him.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> You have to read this. I found it over on the family board. It is freakin hilarious
> 
> 
> http://parenting.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/04/how-not-to-calm-a-child-on-a-plane/





firsttimemom said:


> OMG! I'm rolling!!!




That was funny...I felt sorry for her, but that was funny.


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> I'll take a corner, please.
> 
> Kim



Got one saved for you Kim.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Where's Todd tonight?  Just not the same without him.



Don't usually see much of Todd on weekends but I suspect he is paying for his late night last night.  He posted on FB about being out until 4 last night - birthday celebrating I am sure.


----------



## DVCsince02

Well, that was a great time drinking with ya'll.  See ya tomorrow!


----------



## mainegal

spaddy said:


> I am not going to DATW so no violations for me.



We certainly know how to keep from getting violations. Don't show up!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Don't usually see much of Todd on weekends but I suspect he is paying for his late night last night.  He posted on FB about being out until 4 last night - birthday celebrating I am sure.



wasn't that about the time you were getting up?


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> wasn't that about the time you were getting up?



not intentionally but yes.


----------



## tlcoke

chirurgeon said:


> And if I have an ECV, I could be cited for drunk driving at this point.
> 
> Kim


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> I just scored an intermediate through Priceline for $16/day.  Thanks for the heads-up.



WTG... Glad so many are getting the great deals thanks to Tracey's great share


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> Well, that was a great time drinking with ya'll.  See ya tomorrow!



Good night Jen


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> WTG... Glad so many are getting the great deals thanks to Tracey's great share



That is why I shared the deal I got, thanks to their email saying that there were deals as low as $13.00/day


----------



## mainegal

Half hour ago I logged on to the computer to HULU the recent episiode of Modern Family. Instead, I have been reading about drinking and violations of some unknown code.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Half hour ago I logged on to the computer to HULU the recent episiode of Modern Family. Instead, I have been reading about drinking and violations of some unknown code.



You are addicted to this thread and the DIS in general.


----------



## firsttimemom

mainegal said:


> Half hour ago I logged on to the computer to HULU the recent episiode of Modern Family. Instead, I have been reading about drinking and violations of some unknown code.



oh, Lyn- it was a good one!


----------



## tlcoke

Lyn, What are you doing for your birthday tomorrow?


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Half hour ago I logged on to the computer to HULU the recent episiode of Modern Family. Instead, I have been reading about drinking and violations of some unknown code.



and you expected something different on a Friday night?


----------



## tlcoke

How is the tree decorating going Anne?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> How is the tree decorating going Anne?



I think that it is going to end up being a multi-night process.  We got lights and beads on then got distracted.  A little upheaval when Dad came to the house.  Picked up DD12 friend to spend the night and the focus has become Wii, brownies and now a movie.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I think that it is going to end up being a multi-night process.  We got lights and beads on then got distracted.  A little upheaval when Dad came to the house.  Picked up DD12 friend to spend the night and the focus has become Wii, brownies and now a movie.



That's ok, It can be a daily project until it is perfect.


----------



## tlcoke

Where did everybody go?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Where did everybody go?



I was messing around in Farmville.

Hey Tracey - We need to take you to 2000 tonight.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I was messing around in Farmville.
> 
> Hey Tracey - We need to take you to 2000 tonight.



10 more to go.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Can't tell you how happy I am to be on the DIS right now...had major computer/connection problems today and just finally got connected again.  I see a new computer in our future as this 6+ year old one seems to be on its last legs...so frustrating when things suddenly just stop working...feel so helpless because I'm really clueless when the tech doesn't work!!!

Hope that everyone had a great day...mine on the whole wasn't that bad, just the computer mayhem!


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Can't tell you how happy I am to be on the DIS right now...had major computer/connection problems today and just finally got connected again.  I see a new computer in our future as this 6+ year old one seems to be on its last legs...so frustrating when things suddenly just stop working...feel so helpless because I'm really clueless when the tech doesn't work!!!
> 
> Hope that everyone had a great day...mine on the whole wasn't that bad, just the computer mayhem!



Glad you are back this evening - we had to replace computer a month or so ago.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Can't tell you how happy I am to be on the DIS right now...had major computer/connection problems today and just finally got connected again.  I see a new computer in our future as this 6+ year old one seems to be on its last legs...so frustrating when things suddenly just stop working...feel so helpless because I'm really clueless when the tech doesn't work!!!
> 
> Hope that everyone had a great day...mine on the whole wasn't that bad, just the computer mayhem!



Maybe Santa will bring you a new Computer.  My day was busier than I expected.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Maybe Santa will bring you a new Computer.  My day was busier than I expected.



My day ended up just like I expected away from the computer all day.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I was messing around in Farmville.
> 
> Hey Tracey - We need to take you to 2000 tonight.



Farmville, me too!

Yes, Tracey to 2,000 tonight!   her busy days at work this week got in the way.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Farmville, me too!
> 
> Yes, Tracey to 2,000 tonight!   her busy days at work this week got in the way.



Kaitlyn likes to take over and harvest for me.  But she is ambivalent about setting up a FB account.


----------



## AnneR

Tracey?? where are you?


----------



## tlcoke

Printing business is either feast or famine, we can be buried one day and slow as molasses.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Maybe Santa will bring you a new Computer.  My day was busier than I expected.



Pretty sure that Pammy will be bringing me a new computer   might even be tomorrow.  DH's friend is a Staples manager and has a way of hooking friends up pretty quickly with something appropriate...and seriously, even if it was discontinued, which in the computer world isn't that old, it has to be an improvement on what we have!!!  Not sure if a laptop is a better choice for us.  I like my docking station at work, but don't really know what the best choice is.  Any advice?


----------



## mainegal

Birthday plans for tomorrow

Go to going out of business sale of an indoor playgound. Hope to get the puppet show stage and kid's furniture for the library.
Go see Christmas Carol
Go on walks
Go see dance theater program at Colby College, wanted to go tonight but they were out of tickets
Maybe a lobster?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Tracey?? where are you?



I am here.. I am watching TV while I am DISing.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> Birthday plans for tomorrow
> 
> Go to going out of business sale of an indoor playgound. Hope to get the puppet show stage and kid's furniture for the library.
> Go see Christmas Carol
> Go on walks
> Go see dance theater program at Colby College, wanted to go tonight but they were out of tickets
> Maybe a lobster?



Your birthday?


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Pretty sure that Pammy will be bringing me a new computer   might even be tomorrow.  DH's friend is a Staples manager and has a way of hooking friends up pretty quickly with something appropriate...and seriously, even if it was discontinued, which in the computer world isn't that old, it has to be an improvement on what we have!!!  Not sure if a laptop is a better choice for us.  I like my docking station at work, but don't really know what the best choice is.  Any advice?



We like the laptop for portability around the house.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am here.. I am watching TV while I am DISing.



Your gonna have to focus if you want to get to 2000


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Kaitlyn likes to take over and harvest for me.  But she is ambivalent about setting up a FB account.



I have to do all my own harvesting. Thank goodness friends help fertilize!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I have to do all my own harvesting. Thank goodness friends help fertilize!



So right -


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Pretty sure that Pammy will be bringing me a new computer   might even be tomorrow.  DH's friend is a Staples manager and has a way of hooking friends up pretty quickly with something appropriate...and seriously, even if it was discontinued, which in the computer world isn't that old, it has to be an improvement on what we have!!!  Not sure if a laptop is a better choice for us.  I like my docking station at work, but don't really know what the best choice is.  Any advice?



I think a Laptop is where most people are going with these days.  I bought a laptop on my last upgrade over a desktop model.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Your gonna have to focus if you want to get to 2000



I know it is hard, this show is very addicting.


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> Your birthday?



Saturday.
Do you need to know how old?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> We like the laptop for portability around the house.



Part of our problem is that we have a wireless modem and haven't been able to use it...prob a computer incompatibility and the tech support people, until super-genius Eduardo, my fast friend of almost three hours, couldn't figure it out.  Between DH and DS, we're starting to fight for internet time.  I think a laptop would be a nice change and if you're out somewhere with wifi, you could use it there.  Not really sure how that works, but like the option!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I know it is hard, this show is very addicting.



?  What show are you watching?


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I am here.. I am watching TV while I am DISing.




What are you watching?
I am still not watching Modern Family.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Where did everybody go?



I am here.. I was readying Jet Blue luggage rules as I haven't flown in years... It's so confusing, I think I will just check my bag so I don't have to think about if all my stuff is less than 3 oz


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> We like the laptop for portability around the house.




I thought our laptop would move, but it doesn't - seems stuck to the kitchen table!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> ?  What show are you watching?



Medium


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> I am here.. I was readying Jet Blue luggage rules as I haven't flown in years... It's so confusing, I think I will just check my bag so I don't have to think about if all my stuff is less than 3 oz



For carry on - I tend to just purchase travel size products at Walmart.  We have struggled with contact solution for my daugheter - you can find 3 oz bottles but it is hard.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Medium



I like mine medium rare - Free birthday hamburger at Ruby Tuesday last night.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> Saturday.
> Do you need to know how old?



Mine, too!  ...and only if you want to tell me how old...I wouldn't normally ask as some are touchy about their age.  As the youngest of my siblings and my cousins, age has never really bothered me because I'll always be younger than someone.  

I'm looking forward to it...it's a milestone and I'm starting my day out at Shopper's for 20x points day (LOL) and then will be doing as I please until a b-day party at my sister's house.  My Dad's b-day is the day before mine and since I was a kid I've always shared the day so this one is all mine for a change!  Kinda weird and kinda nice all at the same time.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> I am here.. I was readying Jet Blue luggage rules as I haven't flown in years... It's so confusing, I think I will just check my bag so I don't have to think about if all my stuff is less than 3 oz



That is always a good thing.  I learned on my October Trip that DVDs are Suit case search items through security.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Part of our problem is that we have a wireless modem and haven't been able to use it...prob a computer incompatibility and the tech support people, until super-genius Eduardo, my fast friend of almost three hours, couldn't figure it out.  Between DH and DS, we're starting to fight for internet time.  I think a laptop would be a nice change and if you're out somewhere with wifi, you could use it there.  Not really sure how that works, but like the option!



Not sure about your wireless issues - I have a wireless router and have multiple computers able to access.


----------



## georgemoe

Hi peeps.  Playing catchup tonight. Late night at work then on the phone with baby sis the last hour or so. Deb took off with my other sis to do scrappy doodle stuff.  Abandonment sucks. 



spaddy said:


> I am not going to DATW so now violations for me.



No DATW! I'm really really  about this. See  



shellyminnie said:


>



Hi Shelly. 



Launchpad11B said:


> I don't think I drank anything there last year.



Oh you didn't? Talk about a violation! 



sshaw10060 said:


> Instead of the Lemoncello you might as well drink cough medicine. Yuck!



Knows not of what he speaks. Limoncello RULES! 



scarlett873 said:


> Limoncello...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



She knows. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Next stop.... Germany!
> 
> The Weinkeller has an assortment of German wines, and the beer garden is the best place to throw down a brewskie. There are plenty of German beers inside to choose from!



Wooo hooo. Think I had two, maybe three beers here alone. Pucketts made me do it.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> Not sure about your wireless issues - I have a wireless router and have multiple computers able to access.



That would also be nice, because on occasion when I work from home I'm kicking everyone else off internet access.  Not a popular thing, I can tell you!


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> Mine, too!  ...and only if you want to tell me how old...
> 
> I'm looking forward to it...it's a milestone




What the heck - 53. Someone today said I didn't look 53, not that old. Said my skin looked good. Whatever...
In two years I get a discount membership at the Y!

What is your milestone?


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> Hi peeps.  Playing catchup tonight. Late night at work then on the phone with baby sis the last hour or so. Deb took off with my other sis to do scrappy doodle stuff.  Abandonment sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> No DATW! I'm really really  about this. See
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you didn't? Talk about a violation!
> 
> 
> 
> Knows not of what he speaks. Limoncello RULES!
> 
> 
> 
> She knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo hooo. Think I had two, maybe three beers here alone. Pucketts made me do it.



Hi George!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

georgemoe said:


> Knows not of what he speaks. Limoncello RULES! =QUOTE]
> 
> Love Limoncello...my Italian friend introduced us to it...very nice!


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> That would also be nice, because on occasion when I work from home I'm kicking everyone else off internet access.  Not a popular thing, I can tell you!



I am not techie - it was easy to set up.  I sure many of the more knowledgable experts here on the board could explain the ins and outs.  It is great to be able to not fight over internet access.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Hi George!



2 to go!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Launchpad11B said:


> Are you refering to your cryptic, mysterious Facebook post?!!



Why, yes, I am, Mr. Crankypants! You're not the only one who had been forced to be alcohol free as of recently. Well, at least my meds can be fun. Lolol


----------



## mainegal

I set up our home wireless  -still can't believe I could do it!


----------



## tlcoke

Happy Birthday
Pam & Lyn!!!


​


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> Knows not of what he speaks. Limoncello RULES!




Sounds yummy.
I like the looks of the word. Limoncello 
Lovely to say aloud.
It must taste yummy!


----------



## tlcoke

WOO HOO!!!
2000
​


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Happy Birthday
> Pam & Lyn!!!
> 
> 
> ​



fabulous birthday greeting - thanks!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> fabulous birthday greeting - thanks!



You are welcome!!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> woo hoo!!!
> 2000
> ​


*
You did it!!!*


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> WOO HOO!!!
> 2000
> ​



Welcome to the 2000 post club.


----------



## mainegal

At least you knew and noticed when you hit 2000.
I didn't even realize when I did it.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> *
> you did it!!!*


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> What the heck - 53. Someone today said I didn't look 53, not that old. Said my skin looked good. Whatever...
> In two years I get a discount membership at the Y!
> 
> What is your milestone?



You're only as old as you feel, right?!

I'm turning 40 and I feel great about it.  I'm at a stage in my life where I'm petty content..confident about my abilities and that I make a great contribution at my work...we're at a good place in our lives family-wise.  Also, I look younger than I am...lucky that I am blessed genetically in the skin department.   My Nanna was 96 when she passed and she would get mistaken for being in her 70's, my mum has beautiful skin and people don't believe she's almost 70.  I get mistaken for 28-32 usually. 

I'm calling this birthday Pam-fest because it's going on for a while...I don't usually focus on myself, but feel like it this year.  We are going to see Springsteen for the first time on Sunday and the DAP is a celebration...might see how long I can keep this going 

Sounds like you have a good day planned tomorrow.  I hope you have a great day, my birthday friend!!!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> At least you knew and noticed when you hit 2000.
> I didn't even realize when I did it.



That happened to me back at 1500, but I was posting from my Iphone and couldn't see my count.


----------



## mainegal

You can go back to your TV show now, Tracey.
Or, is it over now?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Happy Birthday
> Pam & Lyn!!!
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Tracey!!!  Love that!!!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Our car rental with Alamo is $85-ish total for pick up at MCO on Thursday, and drop off at Dolphin on Sunday.



I'm doing the exact same thing Jen. 

BTW - Nice bag you got.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> WOO HOO!!!
> 2000
> ​



Congrats!!


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm calling this birthday Pam-fest because it's going on for a while...I don't usually focus on myself, but feel like it this year.  We are going to see Springsteen for the first time on Sunday and the DAP is a celebration...might see how long I can keep this going
> 
> :



Todd & Lyn are celebrating for a Month.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Todd & Lyn are celebrating for a Month.



A month might be a minimum for me   OK, I can't back that up!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Up next is Norway.  Funny, I don't remember *Norway*.....



The land of forget. 



sshaw10060 said:


> or Deb...



Yes she will.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Thanks Tracey!!!  Love that!!!


No Problem Pam, glad you liked it.



disneydreamgirl said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Todd & Lyn are celebrating for a Month.



Todd gets to celebrate all the way to DAP.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Todd gets to celebrate all the way to DAP.



That's because Todd is Special....He's famous you know.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> WOO HOO!!!
> 2000
> ​



Congrats.. So proud of you


----------



## sah95

tlcoke said:


> That's because Todd is Special....He's famous you know.



Famous!?  Maybe I can get an autograph??


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Congrats.. So proud of you



Thanks Kelly, I couldn't have done it with out my DIS Friends.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> That's because Todd is Special....He's famous you know.



Oh, yeah, I am sure Tod is "special", for sure!
How many tiaras do you think he will bring?


----------



## tlcoke

sah95 said:


> Famous!?  Maybe I can get an autograph??



Todd needs a special page in your autograph book.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> Oh, yeah, I am sure Tod is "special", for sure!
> How many tiaras do you think he will bring?



Does he always wear a tiara?  I mean at DIS events?


----------



## mainegal

sah95 said:


> Famous!?  Maybe I can get an autograph??



I am _sure _Todd will be happy to give autographs. Just be sure to give him all the attention he deserves!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Oh, yeah, I am sure Tod is "special", for sure!
> How many tiaras do you think he will bring?



one for every outfit, he must accessorize to coordinate with what he is wearing.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Todd needs a special page in your autograph book.




Todd will need a special page in in a _special _autograph book!
Todd is very special!


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Does he always wear a tiara?  I mean at DIS events?



DAP will be my first time meeting him in person, we will have to defer this question to someone from PCC 1.0


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> Does he always wear a tiara?  I mean at DIS events?



Actually, I am not sure how / when he started wearing the tiara. First I knew was on PCC 1.0.  He will have to explain.


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> Hi George!



Howdy Tracey.....



disneydreamgirl said:


> georgemoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knows not of what he speaks. Limoncello RULES! =QUOTE]
> 
> Love Limoncello...my Italian friend introduced us to it...very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good stuff Pam.
> 
> 
> 
> mainegal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> I like the looks of the word. Limoncello
> Lovely to say aloud.
> It must taste yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Lyn. Yup it's really good especially icel cold like they serve it.
Click to expand...


----------



## sah95

tlcoke said:


> Todd needs a special page in your autograph book.



Maybe I'll bedazzle an autograph book for Todd to sign in


----------



## tlcoke

sah95 said:


> Maybe I'll bedazzle an autograph book for Todd to sign in


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> Actually, I am not sure how / when he started wearing the tiara. First I knew was on PCC 1.0.  He will have to explain.



Well, I love this...I have one that I wear around the house on occasion and my boys think it's really funny. Certainly will be no mistaking who he is; I love when people have a thing they are known for.  I just can't wait to meet all of you!


----------



## georgemoe

You all keep talking about Todd like that, the tiara won't be fitting his newly enlarged head.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Well, I love this...I have one that I wear around the house on occasion and my boys think it's really funny. Certainly will be no mistaking who he is; I love when people have a thing they are known for.  I just can't wait to meet all of you!



We can't wait to meet you too, Pam


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> Yup it's really good especially icel cold like they serve it.



Not sure I'd want ice cold limoncello in cool winter evening in Epcot.


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> You all keep talking about Todd like that, the tiara won't be fitting his newly enlarged head.


----------



## tlcoke

I just wonder if his ears are burning since we are talking about him tonight.


----------



## AnneR

I gonna check out for a while - if I can't sleep I may be back.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I gonna check out for a while - if I can't sleep I may be back.



Good Night, I hope you get a restful night's sleep.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> Not sure I'd want ice cold limoncello in cool winter evening in Epcot.



Oh, it'd warm you up!


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> You all keep talking about Todd like that, the tiara won't be fitting his newly enlarged head.




He will need an expandable tiara!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Night Anne...sleep tight!


----------



## mainegal

sah95 said:


> Maybe I'll bedazzle an autograph book for Todd to sign in



Oh, I know he would like that!
I have never bedazzled anything.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I gonna check out for a while - if I can't sleep I may be back.



I hope good and restful sleeps are in your future.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Tracey (and others who have helpful info),

I think we're going to rent a car as well.  Just wondering if the one you got off Priceline is onsite at the airport and if you or anyone else has had experience picking a rental up on or offsite at the airport.  That deal is really great and with a five-day trip I think it would save so much hassle and time for us!  Just want to make it as easy as possible.


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to say good night too.  I will be heading to Ferdinand, Indiana tomorrow for their town wide Christkindlmarkt.  

I could go to Holiday World in Santa Claus, Indiana for their Theme Park Surplus Prop Auction tomorrow, since I will be just down the road from the park.


----------



## mainegal

Sounds like a fun day, Tracey.


----------



## Renysmom

disneydreamgirl said:


> Tracey (and others who have helpful info),
> 
> I think we're going to rent a car as well.  Just wondering if the one you got off Priceline is onsite at the airport and if you or anyone else has had experience picking a rental up on or offsite at the airport.  That deal is really great and with a five-day trip I think it would save so much hassle and time for us!  Just want to make it as easy as possible.



Pam - Alamo paperwork stated In Terminal pick-up.  Ive never rented a car but we figured how hard can it be LOL... Once we get to WDW we know our way around very well and you are right, alot less hassles for a little money.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Tracey (and others who have helpful info),
> 
> I think we're going to rent a car as well.  Just wondering if the one you got off Priceline is onsite at the airport and if you or anyone else has had experience picking a rental up on or offsite at the airport.  That deal is really great and with a five-day trip I think it would save so much hassle and time for us!  Just want to make it as easy as possible.



Alamo, is on airport property.  Up until just recently all car rentals at MCO were offsite.  Hertz is the only major rental company still not on airport property in Orlando.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> Soudns like a fun day Tracey.



That does sound like fun, you'll have to tell us all about it.


----------



## mainegal

You mean we are not going to run this thread up to 100 pages tonight?  Whew!

I can go to sleep, too? 

Just trying to help you allout...


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Renysmom said:


> Pam - Alamo paperwork stated In Terminal pick-up.  Ive never rented a car but we figured how hard can it be LOL... Once we get to WDW we know our way around very well and you are right, alot less hassles for a little money.



Good to know...and you're so right, how hard could it be, even offsite as the shuttles must be very frequent with all the rentals that must happen at that place!


----------



## sah95

mainegal said:


> Oh, I know he would like that!
> I have never bedazzled anything.



Me either!  It can't be that hard.  Well, I guess it could be for me because I don't have a Bedazzler   I might get crazy with the hot glue gun


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Alamo, is on airport property.  Up until just recently all car rentals at MCO were offsite.  Hertz is the only major rental company still not on airport property in Orlando.



Thanks, I'm going to go ahead and get this done...can't beat the deal, that's for sure!


----------



## tlcoke

Here is a list of all the items up for auction, but I am not sure if I will go or not.  I don't really need more junk around my house.

http://www.holidayworld.com/node/3129


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> You mean we are not going to run this thread up to 100 pages tonight?  Whew!
> 
> I can go to sleep, too?
> 
> Just trying to help you allout...



LOL - guess I'm off the hook too, although I'm so happy to have internet back I have to admit I'm a little afraid to turn it off.  Eduardo gave me the step-by-step to get it back if it causes me grief again, so I should be okay!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night Everyone!!


----------



## aspen37

disneydreamgirl said:


> Does he always wear a tiara?  I mean at DIS events?





tlcoke said:


> DAP will be my first time meeting him in person, we will have to defer this question to someone from PCC 1.0



This is a general answer to the question. In the beginning he didn't wear it. After a couple of days the tiara came out and we loved it. For sit down meals he did not wear it. A couple times when he needed to use the restroom he did not wear it. I don't think he wore it to Lee Cockerell's and Mark's talks on PC 1.0. I know he was wearing during the group picture on the boat so he must have had it with him. The answer is most of the events he did and a few he didn't.


----------



## mainegal

sah95 said:


> Me either!  It can't be that hard.  Well, I guess it could be for me because I don't have a Bedazzler   I might get crazy with the hot glue gun




Yeah, you gotta have the right tools for the job! 

I do embroidery, but that is not very dazzling.

I do make fused dichroic glass jewelery that is pretty cool.


----------



## mainegal

aspen37 said:


> A couple times when he needed to use the restroom he did not wear it.



These would be the same times he did not pee on the parquet floor?


----------



## aspen37

mainegal said:


> These would be the same times he did not pee on the parquet floor?



   I don't remember where that comment came from but it fits!


----------



## mainegal

aspen37 said:


> I don't remember where that comment came from but it fits!



It is in his tag, isn't it?
I do remember hearing the story. I think Ask Tracy was giving a talk and Todd had to "go".  I wasn't there. Someone else is going to have to confirm the story.

Wow! There are a lot of "stories".  Like George leaving his wife behind. And how some of the guys have lots of DIS wives.

Stories!


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> Here is a list of all the items up for auction, but I am not sure if I will go or not.  I don't really need more junk around my house.
> 
> http://www.holidayworld.com/node/3129



I want the Bumper Boats. I am not sure where I would use them, but it sounds like fun.


----------



## aspen37

mainegal said:


> It is in his tag, isn't it?
> I do remember hearing the story. I think Ask Tracy was giving a talk and Todd had to "go".  I wasn't there. Someone else is going to have to confirm the story.
> 
> Wow! There are a lot of "stories".  Like George leaving his wife behind. And how some of the guys have lots of DIS wives.
> 
> Stories!



If it was on the cruise it would have been between the Martini tasting and the wine tasting seminar. I did not attend either one, because I new if I did I would have been drunk for the rest of the day and night. Between the two tastings Tracy had an impromptu talk with everyone. It could have been then.


----------



## mainegal

It is my job as the DAP Mascot to make sure everyone has a good time at the Disapalooza Toy Story Midway Mania Party. I want you all to get high scores. But no fighting! It can be a tie, with you all getting great high scores.

I have posted a thread to collect hints on how to get high scores.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2335444

Please go there to add your hints to score high on Toy Story Midway Mania.

 rah  rah  rah


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> So next is France.  We all know what we are drinking there.
> 
> So next is Morocco.  What's there?



Morocco has wine and frozen drinks.  I had some kind of frozen concoction and it was good.


----------



## Beanbelly

What's this I hear about Miley Cirus taking over for Aerosmith at the RocknRollerCoaster?  If this is true it won't be my favorite ride any longer at Disney!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

spaddy said:


> Sake?



Watch out for the unfiltered sake, ack, didn't care for that at all.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Up next, Italy!
> 
> Lemoncello and Rosa Regale!


----------



## tickledtink33

kimisabella said:


> Same here, I really try to enjoy beer and wine, but, I just can't do it.  Every so often I'll try again, but, I still don't like it.  It bothers me so much because I would like to appreciate and enjoy wine.



I find that wine is best enjoyed with food but it does take some getting used to.  Haven't figured out how to like beer yet.


----------



## mainegal

You folks still drinking?

If so, let someone else do the driving when you are on the Rockin Roller Coaster limousine!


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Up next is Norway.  Funny, I don't remember Norway.....



Norway had coffee with liquor.  And tasty baked treats of course.

Also China has some frozen drinks at a stand by the water.


----------



## tickledtink33

disneydreamgirl said:


> Can't tell you how happy I am to be on the DIS right now...had major computer/connection problems today and just finally got connected again.  I see a new computer in our future as this 6+ year old one seems to be on its last legs...so frustrating when things suddenly just stop working...feel so helpless because I'm really clueless when the tech doesn't work!!!
> 
> Hope that everyone had a great day...mine on the whole wasn't that bad, just the computer mayhem!



I hate when that happens.  My old computer died this past summer after only 5 years and I was really upset.  Came home from a long weekend away and it wouldn't turn on, nothing.  Come on I was just using it the night before I left and everything seemed fine.  The repair costs weren't worth it because of its age so off I went to get a new one.  The good news is I like my new one much better.


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> Not sure I'd want ice cold limoncello in cool winter evening in Epcot.



Everything I had last December was ice cold and it was only about 40 degrees out.  I remember we could see our breathe.  I kept thinking how crazy I was to be drinking these things but It didn't stop me.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> If it was on the cruise it would have been between the Martini tasting and the wine tasting seminar. I did not attend either one, because I new if I did I would have been drunk for the rest of the day and night. Between the two tastings Tracy had an impromptu talk with everyone. It could have been then.



I went to both tastings.  I must not have gotten drunk enough thou.  I got my hair braided right after and it still hurt like ____!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Never tried sake.



If you have never had sake, then I will recommend you start with the sparkling sake!
Sake is rice wine!
The sparkling sake is not bad, I like it.


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> It is my job as the DAP Mascot to make sure everyone has a good time at the Disapalooza Toy Story Midway Mania Party. I want you all to get high scores. But no fighting! It can be a tie, with you all getting great high scores.
> 
> I have posted a thread to collect hints on how to get high scores.
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2335444
> 
> Please go there to add your hints to score high on Toy Story Midway Mania.
> 
> rah  rah  rah



Hey, some of us are VERY competitive.    I need to find a way to improve my score.  My high score has been 206,400 like forever now.


----------



## tickledtink33

Phew (wipes brow)  Finally caught up.  You folks were busy tonight.  Of course it looks like I am talking to myself now.    It's late (or early) so I am off to bed now.  Catch ya tomorrow, a I mean later today.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> You have to read this. I found it over on the family board. It is freakin hilarious
> 
> 
> http://parenting.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/04/how-not-to-calm-a-child-on-a-plane/




That was funny, but very very gross! 
if that had happened to me I would have been hurling everywhere.
No one would have been safe!


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Same here, I really try to enjoy beer and wine, but, I just can't do it.  Every so often I'll try again, but, I still don't like it.  It bothers me so much because I would like to appreciate and enjoy wine.




I used to enjoy an iced cold beer on a hot summer day, but I was diagnosed with gout 16 years ago.
I never got to really like wine.
So needless to say I find it hard to find something I like to drink.
However having been to The France pavillion before, I knew what I was getting
when we hit France on the last DATW tour.
They were taking the group photo and I was standing in line.
The line was long and I told John I was not getting out of line.
There were two group photos taken, I am absent in one of them.
However I made it worth my while.
One glass of the pink wine, two Grand Marnier slushies.


----------



## katscradle

halliesmommy01 said:


> Oh my I am dying here. Tyson is throwing a temper tantrum because he wants to go on the Mickey Mouse Boat NOW! It is so funny.



Our boys want that too!
They just don't get it.
Well the 6 year old does.
Mom we are only allowed to go on the boat once evey two years right?


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> Mine, too!  ...and only if you want to tell me how old...I wouldn't normally ask as some are touchy about their age.  As the youngest of my siblings and my cousins, age has never really bothered me because I'll always be younger than someone.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it...it's a milestone and I'm starting my day out at Shopper's for 20x points day (LOL) and then will be doing as I please until a b-day party at my sister's house.  My Dad's b-day is the day before mine and since I was a kid I've always shared the day so this one is all mine for a change!  Kinda weird and kinda nice all at the same time.




Love Shopper's 20x the points event once every month.
I save my points all year and usually wind up with enough points to get between $450.-$600. In free stuff.
I then use this for Christmas gifts and stocking stuffers!

Glad you get a birthday to yourself this year!


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> does he always wear a tiara?  I mean at dis events?



yes!!!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I don't remember where that comment came from but it fits!



Boy does it ever!


----------



## katscradle

Beanbelly said:


> What's this I hear about Miley Cirus taking over for Aerosmith at the RocknRollerCoaster?  If this is true it won't be my favorite ride any longer at Disney!!!




If this is true I won't ride it ever again.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Tracey (and others who have helpful info),
> 
> I think we're going to rent a car as well.  Just wondering if the one you got off Priceline is onsite at the airport and if you or anyone else has had experience picking a rental up on or offsite at the airport.  That deal is really great and with a five-day trip I think it would save so much hassle and time for us!  Just want to make it as easy as possible.



I know National and Alamo at at the airport and I believe the big national names are.  They have the desks and kiosks down on the lower level and then you walk over to the adjacent parking deck to pick up your car.  If you are Emerald Aisle or have another status with the car rental company to skip the desk, you can go straight to the parking deck.  The biggest hassle is getting to the lower level.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> You mean we are not going to run this thread up to 100 pages tonight?  Whew!
> 
> I can go to sleep, too?
> 
> Just trying to help you allout...



I thought about proposing the idea but was falling asleep.


----------



## AnneR

Happy Saturday!

My DAP countdown is now 19 days.

I slept an hour later this morning, I am puttering around hoping I will get sleepy - I definitely would like to go back to sleep.

I guess it would be rude for me to start laundry and vacuuming - I have two girls sleeping on the floor in the family room; it would be very hard for them to sleep through that.


----------



## sshaw10060

disneydreamgirl said:


> Tracey (and others who have helpful info),
> 
> I think we're going to rent a car as well.  Just wondering if the one you got off Priceline is onsite at the airport and if you or anyone else has had experience picking a rental up on or offsite at the airport.  That deal is really great and with a five-day trip I think it would save so much hassle and time for us!  Just want to make it as easy as possible.



I got national which is on-site as well.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning Anne.

Today is dedicated to the Christmas display. By the end of the day all the major elements (including the previously mentioned megatree) should be up.  Tomorrow I will finish getting things up and start running the wiring. Things are looking good for lights on next Friday at 5pm.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning Anne.
> 
> Today is dedicated to the Christmas display. By the end of the day all the major elements (including the previously mentioned megatree) should be up.  Tomorrow I will finish getting things up and start running the wiring. Things are looking good for lights on next Friday at 5pm.



Don't give my any ideas...

I have a day of ideas all ready - I need to go to the bank - I still have not gotten checks for my new account nor have I gotten the PIN number so as of right now, the account is worthless and of course they are holding the check I deposited until tomorrow but that will really be Monday.

I need to grocery shop for Thanksgiving but have been reading the pantry clean out challenge thread so I am thinking I should take this up but maybe after Thanksgiving.  

I have laundry to do and DD12 wants to rearrange her bedroom, I am giving her dad's dresser for clothes.

DD15 has a suprise 16th birthday party tonight for a friend.

and we need to finish decorating the tree ...

but putting lights up outside is tempting, we could at least put the lights on the bushes.


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!! 

Today is movie day!! Going to see New Moon and lunch at PF Chang's. Yummmm . . ..


----------



## firsttimemom

Movie day for me, too. My niece is having a New Moon bday party and I'm driving DD to NoVA to see it and then have cake. mmmmmmm cake.

Sad part is that my sister's St. Bernard was just dx w/ very agressive lung cancer so DD knows that she's going to have to say goodbye and being a huge dog lover, she's goiing to be a big 'ole mess.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Today is movie day!! Going to see New Moon and lunch at PF Chang's. Yummmm . . ..





firsttimemom said:


> Movie day for me, too. My niece is having a New Moon bday party and I'm driving DD to NoVA to see it and then have cake. mmmmmmm cake.
> 
> Sad part is that my sister's St. Bernard was just dx w/ very agressive lung cancer so DD knows that she's going to have to say goodbye and being a huge dog lover, she's goiing to be a big 'ole mess.



Have a great time at the movie, Shelly and Liz.

One of these days Shelly, I will have to try PF Chang's, it would help if I had one within 50 miles.

Liz sorry to hear about your sister's dog.  Losing family pets is very hard.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Have a great time at the movie, Shelly and Liz.
> 
> One of these days Shelly, I will have to try PF Chang's, it would help if I had one within 50 miles.
> 
> Liz sorry to hear about your sister's dog.  Losing family pets is very hard.




how far is columbia from you? They have one there. We just got a new one in Annapolis and I have aa gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> how far is columbia from you? They have one there. We just got a new one in Annapolis and I have aa gift card burning a hole in my pocket.



Columbia about 67 miles from me.  I know where the one in Columbia is, it is not too far from our Columbia office.


----------



## firsttimemom

Shelly's FB post reminded me that I didn't do a long range forecast update yesterday. So here we go:

Saturday, Dec 5





 							Colder with partial sunshine
 							Low: 43 °
High: 65 °

those low temps are dipping down there. By the time DAP closes at midnight I might rethink our plan to walk back to BWI


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> Have a great time at the movie, Shelly and Liz.
> 
> One of these days Shelly, I will have to try PF Chang's, it would help if I had one within 50 miles.
> 
> Liz sorry to hear about your sister's dog.  Losing family pets is very hard.



You must try PF CHang's!! It is one of my favorites!! And Pei Wei is good too.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> You must try PF CHang's!! It is one of my favorites!! And Pei Wei is good too.



I live in the country and the largest "city" close by does not have either of these two restaurants - so they have to go on my some day list.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning DAP Pals.  Well, this is my 5th Saturday in a row working OT.  It will be nice to have a long weekend next weekend. The extra money at the holidays is good too, but I was just not made to work 6 days a week. 

My countdown is at 20 days. I can't believe it is almost here.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

chirurgeon said:


> Good Morning DAP Pals.  Well, this is my 5th Saturday in a row working OT.  It will be nice to have a long weekend next weekend. The extra money at the holidays is good too, but I was just not made to work 6 days a week.
> 
> My countdown is at 20 days. I can't believe it is almost here.
> 
> Kim



It will be worth it once you arrive in Orlando and don't have to worry about money quite as much.


----------



## Renysmom

Happy Saturday everyone...  

Looks like everyone has wonderful plans for your weekend.  

I will be spending it cleaning.  You know how there is clean and then there is Mom clean. Yea well I need to get my house mom clean since she is coming here for Thanksgiving instead of us going to her house (what as I thinking)?

While I am doing that I believe John will be attempting to get the lights up outside and we are going to tackle the tree together tomorrow.

Of to see what is happening on FB and then time to get started... I will be back later 

Oh and I am in the teen countdown as well.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning Friends! 

Can you believe how close DAP is getting?!!! I'm beyond excited!!! 

Today we are probably going to the mall and Target. I also need to run to Petsmart for cat food and treats. I'm debating on whether or not I should get some Christmas shopping done. I guess it would make sense to, right? 

Nikki


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> It will be worth it once you arrive in Orlando and don't have to worry about money quite as much.



Thanks, Paul. 5 more hours.  Then I get to go look at new TVs.  That's my Christmas present.  Gotta check them out before Friday.  Of course the one I will want won't be on sale  

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


>


----------



## georgemoe

Hi DAP peeps and mascots.  Leisure morning then a hair cut and errands. The 28th of this month is the last day our city picks up yard waste so I need to get whats left to bag in the yard done this weekend if possible.

Have a great day.



katscradle said:


> If this is true I won't ride it ever again.



Hi Kat.  A bit drastic? I'm not crazy bout Mylie taking over RnRC if it is true but these things happen. Boycotting a ride is a bit strong. 



shellyminnie said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Today is movie day!! Going to see New Moon and lunch at PF Chang's. Yummmm . . ..



Have fun Shelly.



Launchpad11B said:


> It will be worth it once you arrive in Orlando and *don't have to worry about money quite as much*.



This is why I'll enjoy DATW all the more with you taking care of my drinks. 

Hi Paul! 



DVCsince02 said:


>





firsttimemom said:


>



Hi Jen and Liz!


----------



## sah95

mainegal said:


> Yeah, you gotta have the right tools for the job!
> 
> I do embroidery, but that is not very dazzling.
> 
> I do make fused dichroic glass jewelery that is pretty cool.



Hey, both of these are more than I know how to do!!  You have more tools than I do   Hope to see some of the jewelery at the party!!  It sounds really cool!  at being able to make it


----------



## kimisabella

Morning everyone - it's a beautiful fall day here.  I am going to start to put away all my Halloween/Thanksgiving decorations and start prepping for the Christmas decorations. Excited to put the tree up next Friday!

Vinny had to work today, overtime, so that's good as we could always use some extra money around this time of year!!


----------



## georgemoe

On Friday 12/11 I'm going to -

*Fulton's with Crabbie and friends!*


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> On Friday 12/11 I'm going to -
> 
> *Fulton's with Crabbie and friends!*



Good for you guys, you mean you are going with






   & Friends!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Don't give my any ideas...
> 
> I have a day of ideas all ready - I need to go to the bank - I still have not gotten checks for my new account nor have I gotten the PIN number so as of right now, the account is worthless and of course they are holding the check I deposited until tomorrow but that will really be Monday.
> 
> I need to grocery shop for Thanksgiving but have been reading the pantry clean out challenge thread so I am thinking I should take this up but maybe after Thanksgiving.
> 
> I have laundry to do and DD12 wants to rearrange her bedroom, I am giving her dad's dresser for clothes.
> 
> DD15 has a suprise 16th birthday party tonight for a friend.
> 
> and we need to finish decorating the tree ...
> 
> but putting lights up outside is tempting, we could at least put the lights on the bushes.



Wow that sounds like a busy day!
Good morning, I slept late!
I was woke up by a visit from the Jehovah Witness, we won't
go into that.
Then having to explain to the boys, about why I did not want
to talk to them!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Hi Everyone, just a gentle reminder for people to get their applications in for the GKTW volunteer group on Saturday morning.  Applications need to be in by December 1st.  There's a lot of people that said they were interested, but haven't sent their applications in yet.  Hope to see you all there.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2253812


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> Movie day for me, too. My niece is having a New Moon bday party and I'm driving DD to NoVA to see it and then have cake. mmmmmmm cake.
> 
> Sad part is that my sister's St. Bernard was just dx w/ very agressive lung cancer so DD knows that she's going to have to say goodbye and being a huge dog lover, she's goiing to be a big 'ole mess.



Losing a family pet is so difficult. 
At least they get to say goodbye though, I hope that will help a little.


----------



## diswishes

AnneR said:


> One of these days Shelly, I will have to try PF Chang's, it would help if I had one within 50 miles.



Well mom next time you come visit me I'll take you, we have one at town center


----------



## katscradle

George I just can't see riding RR with her screaming in my ear.


----------



## katscradle

On a brighter note!
Next week at this time the car will be packed and we will almost
be ready for the first leg of our trip.
I think our first stopover will be Bear Run, PA.
There is only one hotel up there, so I will try and findout rates before we leave. If they want to much we will stop in Uniontown for the night.
Then the next morning we want to take the boys on a tour of 
Fallingwater, and Kentucky Knob if it's open.
Then we will grab lunch and get back on our way to Florida.
We have not figured out any further in the drive than that for now.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning almost afternoon.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning almost afternoon.



Good afternoon Kim!


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> On a brighter note!
> Next week at this time the car will be packed and we will almost
> be ready for the first leg of our trip.
> I think our first stopover will be Bear Run, PA.
> There is only one hotel up there, so I will try and findout rates before we leave. If they want to much we will stop in Uniontown for the night.
> Then the next morning we want to take the boys on a tour of
> Fallingwater, and Kentucky Knob if it's open.
> Then we will grab lunch and get back on our way to Florida.
> We have not figured out any further in the drive than that for now.



Katherine you will love Fallingwater.  Even though Kentuck Knob is close, I have never visited there.  You can't take pictures inside, but you can outside. You all will be so close, but yet so far from me.  I'd love to run out and meet you guys, but the weekend is going to be so full with family and Christmas decorating and shopping.  

Kim


----------



## katscradle

Hey I just realized only 150 more post and I will hit 4000!
I will try and do that this week, before we Leave.
However my time on the boards is going to be less in the next week.
I have to get ready for the trip!


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Katherine you will love Fallingwater.  Even though Kentuck Knob is close, I have never visited there.  You can't take pictures inside, but you can outside. You all will be so close, but yet so far from me.  I'd love to run out and meet you guys, but the weekend is going to be so full with family and Christmas decorating and shopping.
> 
> Kim



Kim we we t to both places 10 years ago on our honeymoon.
We are both big FLW fans.
In 2007 we took the boys to Florida Southern Collage.
The only disappointment this time, is we can't take the indepth tour.
Due to Johnny only being 6 years old.
How close are you to there?


----------



## AnneR

diswishes said:


> Well mom next time you come visit me I'll take you, we have one at town center



You offerieng to buy me dinner?


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> On a brighter note!
> Next week at this time the car will be packed and we will almost
> be ready for the first leg of our trip.
> I think our first stopover will be Bear Run, PA.
> There is only one hotel up there, so I will try and findout rates before we leave. If they want to much we will stop in Uniontown for the night.
> Then the next morning we want to take the boys on a tour of
> Fallingwater, and Kentucky Knob if it's open.
> Then we will grab lunch and get back on our way to Florida.
> We have not figured out any further in the drive than that for now.



Katherine - are you going to stay west of I-95 or are you going to be moving over towards I-95 on your way?

If you coming through MD, seriously, let me know, it is possible you will drive right by my house.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Katherine - are you going to stay west of I-95 or are you going to be moving over towards I-95 on your way?
> 
> If you coming through MD, seriously, let me know, it is possible you will drive right by my house.




I don't know yet, but as soon as I figure that out I will let you know.
I have never done this drive before.
I did drive 18 1/2 hours straight in 2008.
From Nova Scotica to Ontario.
Dh is not looking forward to this drive, but I am.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> On a brighter note!
> Next week at this time the car will be packed and we will almost
> be ready for the first leg of our trip.
> I think our first stopover will be Bear Run, PA.
> There is only one hotel up there, so I will try and findout rates before we leave. If they want to much we will stop in Uniontown for the night.
> Then the next morning we want to take the boys on a tour of
> Fallingwater, and Kentucky Knob if it's open.
> Then we will grab lunch and get back on our way to Florida.
> We have not figured out any further in the drive than that for now.



We just stayed in that area about a month ago.  We stayed at the Jellystone Camp Ground in Mill Run.  It is just up the road from Fallingwater and they have cabin rentals.  They are pretty basic, but we have always had fun there.

We went to Kentuck Knob 6 years ago and really enjoyed it.  We did the grounds tour of Fallingwater this time because all the tours were sold out for the day.


----------



## Madi100

I have a VERY important question for all of my friends.  I am helping plan a trip for a friend of a friend, and I can't answer something for them that is essential in making for a good vacation.  Where on Disney property can they NOT purchase beer?  Being a non-beer drinker this has never been a concern for me.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I have a VERY important question for all of my friends.  I am helping plan a trip for a friend of a friend, and I can't answer something for them that is essential in making for a good vacation.  Where on Disney property can they NOT purchase beer?  Being a non-beer drinker this has never been a concern for me.



Magic Kingdom for one.


----------



## Madi100

I did not double post.  Um, yeah, um, yeah.  I just couldn't remember how many more day until my DAP trip, so I posted so I could see.


----------



## katscradle

Ruh roh!!
Double posting Nicole!
Watch out for Officer Paul!


----------



## AnneR

Has officer Paul been spotted today?


----------



## DVCsince02

Magic Kingdom is the only place I can think of, Nicole.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> I did not double post.  Um, yeah, um, yeah.  I just couldn't remember how many more day until my DAP trip, so I posted so I could see.



As much as I would like to overlook this violation I cannot in good conscience do so. You owe me 1 drink at DATW! Sorry, it's the code.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Magic Kingdom for one.





DVCsince02 said:


> Magic Kingdom is the only place I can think of, Nicole.



Thanks!  I was thinking it was only Magic Kingdom, too, but wasn't for sure.  Do you know if you can purchase beer in the resort gift shops?  I know that Saratoga Springs had special Saratoga beer, but didn't know if they had basics like Bud Light.  And, just a note, this guy doesn't have to have a beer in hand at all times.  He just likes a beer on vacation and wants to know that Mickey isn't hiding it all.


----------



## DVCsince02

All the resort shops I have seen sell beer.


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> Ruh roh!!
> Double posting Nicole!
> Watch out for Officer Paul!





AnneR said:


> Has officer Paul been spotted today?



Never fear!!


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> As much as I would like to overlook this violation I cannot in good conscience do so. You owe me 1 drink at DATW! Sorry, it's the code.



I'm so ashamed that I have been caught.  OK, OK, as long as it's not one of those expensive slushie things.


----------



## DVCsince02

Almost page 100!


----------



## Madi100

I'm struggling with Christmas for Madi.  She wants nothing.  Today I asked her if she would okay getting a pair of shoes while Emilie got something like a TV.  She said, "Mom, those shoes are kind of expensive."  "How much are they, Madi?"  "$25."  Seriously??????


----------



## DVCsince02

I am not looking forward to that stage, Nicole.  Right now mine want everything they see on tv.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> All the resort shops I have seen sell beer.



At a healthy mark-up!
I hit the ABC on Apopka and stock up.
The Hess station across from DTD has beer as well.




This is John by the way.
Too lazy to log Kat out and me in.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> This is John by the way.
> Too lazy to log Kat out and me in.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> I am not looking forward to that stage, Nicole.  Right now mine want everything they see on tv.



I believe that Madi thinks we're poor.     While her cousin has 3 Coach purses, a few pairs of Uggs, a blackberry, only shops at Abercombrie and Hollister, Madi is very content to shop at aero, doesn't need a fancy phone.  I'm thrilled.  She is very content.  But, what do I buy her for Christmas???

I'm so glad to be out of toys.  The only thing we still get are dollhouse pieces.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> At a healthy mark-up!
> I hit the ABC on Apopka and stock up.
> The Hess station across from DTD has beer as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is John by the way.
> Too lazy to log Kat out and me in.



Our friends won't have that option.  They just need to know it's available.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> I believe that Madi thinks we're poor.     While her cousin has 3 Coach purses, a few pairs of Uggs, a blackberry, only shops at Abercombrie and Hollister, Madi is very content to shop at aero, doesn't need a fancy phone.  I'm thrilled.  She is very content.  But, what do I buy her for Christmas???
> 
> I'm so glad to be out of toys.  The only thing we still get are dollhouse pieces.



We are only buying the baby 2 things.  One from Santa, and one from his brother and sister.  Emma and Ethan have already gotten a ton of things from my parents.  My tree is going to look like last years again.  UGH.


----------



## DVCsince02

Soon as we hit 100, it's time to get ready for date night!


----------



## Madi100

We are starting a new Christmas tradtion this year.  My kids are a little old, but I love the concept.  I bought the book "Elf On A Shelf".  Anyone ever seen this?


----------



## DVCsince02

100


WooooooT!


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Soon as we hit 100, it's time to get ready for date night!



I need to work on a paper and get ready to go to my brother's house.  Family Thanksgiving this weekend.


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> Kim we we t to both places 10 years ago on our honeymoon.
> We are both big FLW fans.
> In 2007 we took the boys to Florida Southern Collage.
> The only disappointment this time, is we can't take the indepth tour.
> Due to Johnny only being 6 years old.
> How close are you to there?



Pittsburgh is about 50 or 60 miles to the northwest of Fallingwater. About 90 minutes since the highway only goes about 3/4 of the way there.  2 lane roads the rest of the way. Check the weather for next weekend. They are saying it is going to get cold around here. It will probably be below freezing in the mountains. Pennsylvania is not known for its highway maintenance. Be careful.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

Hah


----------



## DVCsince02

See ya'll tomorrow.  

I don't know about the Elf on the Shelf.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> 100
> 
> 
> WooooooT!




Congrats Jen!


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Pittsburgh is about 50 or 60 miles to the northwest of Fallingwater. About 90 minutes since the highway only goes about 3/4 of the way there.  2 lane roads the rest of the way. Check the weather for next weekend. They are saying it is going to get cold around here. It will probably be below freezing in the mountains. Pennsylvania is not known for its highway maintenance. Be careful.
> 
> Kim




Thanks Kim!
We are ok with the cold!
Also know what kind of hills there are.
Hoping that changes a little by next weekend!


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> See ya'll tomorrow.
> 
> I don't know about the Elf on the Shelf.



http://www.elfontheshelf.com/#/home

Your kids are the perfect age for this.  Check it out!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> I'm so ashamed that I have been caught.  OK, OK, as long as it's not one of those expensive slushie things.



Sam Adams!! It's never easy enforcing the "code".


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Need some advice...

About to book a car rental on Hotwire and am struggling over whether to add the insurance for $45. The entire rental for 4.5 days is $102.79 (11.95/day), so this seems like a lot especially if I don't really need it.  Also, it notes pickup at Orlando Airport which suggests on site, but is this really the case?  Anyone have experience with Hotwire?


----------



## shellyminnie

Just back from seeing New Moon!! 

Holy cow!!


----------



## aspen37

Good afternoon everyone! I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, I got my WDW documents today and in the booklet it has a card you can pull out. The card is so you can pre register for the PhotoPass CD before your trip.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

shellyminnie said:


> Just back from seeing New Moon!!
> 
> Holy cow!!



Was it great?  Not going until Dec. 3rd...earliest my friend and I could get together and see it.


----------



## shellyminnie

disneydreamgirl said:


> Was it great?  Not going until Dec. 3rd...earliest my friend and I could get together and see it.



Much better than the first one!!! And the ending is a jaw dropper!!


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> I'm struggling with Christmas for Madi.  She wants nothing.  Today I asked her if she would okay getting a pair of shoes while Emilie got something like a TV.  She said, "Mom, those shoes are kind of expensive."  "How much are they, Madi?"  "$25."  Seriously??????



I'm struggling for Kimberly as well.  She doesn't want anything "substanial", just a few little things.  I usually get them each one large gift then some smaller gifts.  

This year she only put 3 small things on her list and one of them is the Girl Gourmet Cake maker.  I REALLY don't want to get this, it's probably such a piece of junk, and I don't need any more junk around my house.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

shellyminnie said:


> Much better than the first one!!! And the ending is a jaw dropper!!



December 3 is a long way away...


----------



## Madi100

kimisabella said:


> I'm struggling for Kimberly as well.  She doesn't want anything "substanial", just a few little things.  I usually get them each one large gift then some smaller gifts.
> 
> This year she only put 3 small things on her list and one of them is the Girl Gourmet Cake maker.  I REALLY don't want to get this, it's probably such a piece of junk, and I don't need any more junk around my house.



So, what are you going to do?  I'm leaning towards a new laptop for her.  She has an old one from my dad that she can get online with, but that's about it.  She can't play games on it.


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> So, what are you going to do?  I'm leaning towards a new laptop for her.  She has an old one from my dad that she can get online with, but that's about it.  She can't play games on it.



I don't know right now.  I have two things in mind, neither of them are on her list.  One is an itouch, which she hasn't asked for, but, I know she would enjoy.  The other is a motorized scooter, also something she hasn't asked for, but would like.  They both are the same price.  I think I may have to do some investigative work to see which, if either, she would want.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Lost the $12 hotwire rate because my computer hung up again!!!  Argh! So annoying...back to square one again.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> I'm struggling for Kimberly as well.  She doesn't want anything "substanial", just a few little things.  I usually get them each one large gift then some smaller gifts.
> 
> This year she only put 3 small things on her list and one of them is the Girl Gourmet Cake maker.  I REALLY don't want to get this, it's probably such a piece of junk, and I don't need any more junk around my house.



My DS Johnny who is 6 asked for this Gourmet Cake maker.
This is not going to happen, I think it's as bad as an easy bake oven.


----------



## tickledtink33

Madi100 said:


> I have a VERY important question for all of my friends.  I am helping plan a trip for a friend of a friend, and I can't answer something for them that is essential in making for a good vacation.  Where on Disney property can they NOT purchase beer?  Being a non-beer drinker this has never been a concern for me.



No alcohol in the Magic Kingdom.  I think all of the resorts have some type of bar and bottled beer in the store. DHS, AK, Epcot, water parks, and DTD all have beer.  I don't think Disney Quest has any alcohol but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> I'm struggling for Kimberly as well.  She doesn't want anything "substanial", just a few little things.  I usually get them each one large gift then some smaller gifts.
> 
> This year she only put 3 small things on her list and one of them is the Girl Gourmet Cake maker.  I REALLY don't want to get this, it's probably such a piece of junk, and I don't need any more junk around my house.



My son wants lots of junk too.  It makes it very hard to shop.


----------



## Madi100

kimisabella said:


> I don't know right now.  I have two things in mind, neither of them are on her list.  One is an itouch, which she hasn't asked for, but, I know she would enjoy.  The other is a motorized scooter, also something she hasn't asked for, but would like.  They both are the same price.  I think I may have to do some investigative work to see which, if either, she would want.



So, if you go with the Touch will you get her the 8 G or the 32 G?


----------



## Madi100

tickledtink33 said:


> No alcohol in the Magic Kingdom.  I think all of the resorts have some type of bar and bottled beer in the store. DHS, AK, Epcot, water parks, and DTD all have beer.  I don't think Disney Quest has any alcohol but I could be wrong on that.



Thanks


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Never fear!!


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> I'm struggling with Christmas for Madi.  She wants nothing.  Today I asked her if she would okay getting a pair of shoes while Emilie got something like a TV.  She said, "Mom, those shoes are kind of expensive."  "How much are they, Madi?"  "$25."  Seriously??????



Mine are a little older but I have the same issue, some is related to how different their personalities are but...

the younger wants a touch, the older wants a straightner.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

I know this is the wrong place to post this but is there a "I can't believe I forgot to log onto the DIS and missed the DISapalooza sign up" sympathy thread ....


----------



## AnneR

Got a number of things checked off my list today and a couple of things that were not on the list done.

Completed - getting account stuff straightened out at the bank, grocery shopping, re-arranged furniture (DD12 got a dresser from my room, moved my bed to a different wall, DD12 moved everything around in her room), started laundry - still working on it

Not on list - got Christmas dishes out, GOT A NAP!


----------



## AnneR

mommyoftwinfants said:


> I know this is the wrong place to post this but is there a "I can't believe I forgot to log onto the DIS and missed the DISapalooza sign up" sympathy thread ....





Sign up for the party and the seminar are closed but all the unofficial events are still open.


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> My DS Johnny who is 6 asked for this Gourmet Cake maker.
> This is not going to happen, I think it's as bad as an easy bake oven.



I agree, I'd rather just buy real cake making supplies and let them play with that insted.



spaddy said:


> My son wants lots of junk too.  It makes it very hard to shop.



It's tough because you want to buy them what they ask for, but, you don't want to spend money on stuff you know is going to be left untouched after 5 minutes of  them playing with it.



Madi100 said:


> So, if you go with the Touch will you get her the 8 G or the 32 G?



The 8G, she is big on music, not much else for now, so it should be plenty of space for her.


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> Mine are a little older but I have the same issue, some is related to how different their personalities are but...
> 
> the younger wants a touch, the older wants a straightner.



Get her a CHI, that is the best straightener.  I used to have stick straight hair, then I had two kids and now my hair is frizzy and curly.  The CHI makes my hair stick straight again.  I love it, best money ever spent.


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> Get her a CHI, that is the best straightener.  I used to have stick straight hair, then I had two kids and now my hair is frizzy and curly.  The CHI makes my hair stick straight again.  I love it, best money ever spent.



So will that make the two gifts comparable?


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> So will that make the two gifts comparable?



Not really, the touch is going to be more money.  The CHI is $130 at Bed Bath & Beyond and you can use the 20% off coupon for it, so it would be a little over $100.00.  Also, I could swear I saw a CHI in one of the black friday ad's, it was less than $100.  I will have to remember which ad I saw it was advertised in.


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> Not really, the touch is going to be more money.  The CHI is $130 at Bed Bath & Beyond and you can use the 20% off coupon for it, so it would be a little over $100.00.  Also, I could swear I saw a CHI in one of the black friday ad's, it was less than $100.  I will have to remember which ad I saw it was advertised in.



Thanks - I have been a little distracted - I am going to need to get focused on this soon.


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> As much as I would like to overlook this violation I cannot in good conscience do so. You owe me 1 drink at DATW! Sorry, it's the code.



It's like he is a pit viper. He just lays there in wait until the opportunity to strike arises



DVCsince02 said:


> 100
> 
> WooooooT!



Congrats!!!



katscradle said:


> My DS Johnny who is 6 asked for this Gourmet Cake maker.
> This is not going to happen, I think it's as bad as an easy bake oven.



I loved my EZ-bake oven when I was a kid.  

I spent the day putting up Christmas decorations. Project "X"-mas will not role out until 12/5 since it still needs some finishing touches.  I hope to have the rest of the display ready for the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  I give myself a 50/50 chance that will happen.


----------



## katscradle

An easy bake oven is more aggravation then it is worth.
I would rather make the baked goods from scratch then have the boys make their cookies and cakes.


----------



## Dodie

So Phillip found "WWII in HD" on the History Channel earlier this evening and now it's been on for hours.  The good thing is that I love to listen to "Lt. Dan" (Gary Sinise) talk (and really admire him in generally actually) and he's the narrator.  It's actually a very well done series.  (Ironically saw on Facebook that Paul is doing the same.)

Meanwhile, I've managed to stuff all of the Christmas cards in the envelopes, stick on the return labels, do the mail merge for the labels for the addresses of the recipients (we send way too many cards to do this by hand), and stick those on.  I think I'll make him lick all of the envelopes.  All I have to do is buy stamps and stick them on next week and they'll be ready to go out on Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving. (That's usually my goal.)


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

AnneR said:


> Sign up for the party and the seminar are closed but all the unofficial events are still open.



Thanks but we will not be back in florida until sat and flying out sun. 

There has to be some other unfortunate souls out there like me


----------



## mainegal

I think it is pretty cool when children don't want much for Christmas and are not begging for every toy and gadget on TV.  If they are not asking for a Touch or electronic or motorized something, let it go. Kids really don't need to have a life full of stuff to be happy.

My staff kept asking me what I wanted for my bithday. Really, I want anything and need nothing. Nor do I want them (who make little money and have less) to spend money on me. They kept insisting. I finally said if they got me anything, it had to cost less than $1.50.  My present was a dollar spent at McDonald's on whatever the current children's charity that gets your name written on a paper and put up on the wall.  I thought that was fantastic!


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> An easy bake oven is more aggravation then it is worth.
> I would rather make the baked goods from scratch then have the boys make their cookies and cakes.



Even better, have the boys help you make "real food" with you in a real kitchen.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> So Phillip found "WWII in HD" on the History Channel earlier this evening and now it's been on for hours.  The good thing is that I love to listen to "Lt. Dan" (Gary Sinise) talk (and really admire him in generally actually) and he's the narrator.  It's actually a very well done series.  (Ironically saw on Facebook that Paul is doing the same.)
> 
> Meanwhile, I've managed to stuff all of the Christmas cards in the envelopes, stick on the return labels, do the mail merge for the labels for the addresses of the recipients (we send way too many cards to do this by hand), and stick those on.  I think I'll make him lick all of the envelopes.  All I have to do is buy stamps and stick them on next week and they'll be ready to go out on Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving. (That's usually my goal.)



I think Phillip and I may be long lost brothers!


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> I think it is pretty cool when children don't want much for Christmas and are not begging for every toy and gadget on TV.  If they are not asking for a Touch or electronic or motorized something, let it go. Kids really don't need to have a life full of stuff to be happy.
> 
> My staff kept asking me what I wanted for my bithday. Really, I want anything and need nothing. Nor do I want them (who make little money and have less) to spend money on me. They kept insisting. I finally said if they got me anything, it had to cost less than $1.50.  My present was a dollar spent at McDonald's on whatever the current children's charity that gets your name written on a paper and put up on the wall.  I thought that was fantastic!



How many kids do you have Lyn?


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> I think Phillip and I may be long lost brothers!


----------



## tiggerbell

Hello all!

Seeing as I'm hosting Thanksgiving, Christmas, and a Pre-DAP party, I got Meg to help put the Christmas tree up today.

We've never done this before Thankgiving before!


----------



## Renysmom

Hi all....  Seems like everyone had a great day..

I did get a little done around the house but I ran to Best Buy to get printer ink, and that was that, no more work around the house.  I love that store!

I did buy a Flip Video camera (it was on my Xmas list) so I have a new toy for DAP...and a few Christmas gifts for others as well so I guess with that and the lights up outside the holidays have officially begun in our home.  

Now I am off to create those DAP T shirts I was discussing... be back later!


----------



## fakereadhed

katscradle said:


> An easy bake oven is more aggravation then it is worth.
> I would rather make the baked goods from scratch then have the boys make their cookies and cakes.


 
You don't like to bake your brownies with a light bulb? 

What I always like is the packet makes 3 thimble sized cookies after about an hour of waiting and the kids fight over how to split them.


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Seeing as I'm hosting Thanksgiving, Christmas, and a Pre-DAP party, I got Meg to help put the Christmas tree up today.
> 
> We've never done this before Thankgiving before!



We're doing our tree before Thanksgiving too this year.


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> I want the Bumper Boats. I am not sure where I would use them, but it sounds like fun.



I didn't go to the Auction today, no time, but the Bumper Boats were the one item of interest, though I don't have access to a lake to use them in.

Had a good time on my Road trip today.  I like the Christkindlmarkt for the fact everything on display is hand made, making it a unique place to find gifts.
I bought a few item and I got a new Stable for my nativity made out of Cedar.

Went to lunch in Jasper, Indiana at Schnitzelbank Restaurant, which serves German/American food.  And I saw the perfect Beer Stein for Paul, It holds 8.4 gallons of your beverage of choice and is deemed the largest beer stein in the world.

Here is a blurry picture of the Stein.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Even better, have the boys help you make "real food" with you in a real kitchen.


They come by that honestly!
Their grandfather is a chef.


----------



## katscradle

fakereadhed said:


> You don't like to bake your brownies with a light bulb?
> 
> What I always like is the packet makes 3 thimble sized cookies after about an hour of waiting and the kids fight over how to split them.




No I don't like cooking my food with a light bulb!


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> How many kids do you have Lyn?



hmmm... no kids for me. Yes, there was a time they were part of my plans, but around ten years ago I regretfully came to accept it just was not going to happen.

I have three grown siblings, each with no children. It makes Christmas rather simple. 

In truth, I miss the some of the Christmas traditions (mostly non-religious) that involve children.  

And I do get very small pangs on envy when looking at the family photos in the signature area.


----------



## NancyIL

Happy Birthday, Lyn!


----------



## mainegal

tiggerbell said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Seeing as I'm hosting Thanksgiving, Christmas, and a Pre-DAP party, I got Meg to help put the Christmas tree up today.
> 
> 
> 
> We've never done this before Thankgiving before!




Great tree! I looks the the size I could manage in my apartment.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I believe that Madi thinks we're poor.     While her cousin has 3 Coach purses, a few pairs of Uggs, a blackberry, only shops at Abercombrie and Hollister, Madi is very content to shop at aero, doesn't need a fancy phone.  I'm thrilled.  She is very content.  But, what do I buy her for Christmas???
> 
> I'm so glad to be out of toys.  The only thing we still get are dollhouse pieces.



what about something for her new room? Or a gift card for a restaurant for just the 2 of you to go out?


----------



## firsttimemom

disneydreamgirl said:


> December 3 is a long way away...



our theater went NUTS when that happened!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Mine are a little older but I have the same issue, some is related to how different their personalities are but...
> 
> the younger wants a touch, the older wants a straightner.



We gave my 11 yr old niece a straightener- pink polka dot from target with the matching blow drier. She was thrilled!


----------



## mainegal

How I spent by birthday...

I bought a dragon and a puppet stage for the library. Saw Christmas Carol  liked it very much.  Ate choripollo (grilled chicken breast with chorizo sausage) at CanCun, the great Mexican restaurant. The mariachi band sang happy birthday to me, as well as a love song ballad. Went to a dance theater production at Colby College that featured a very large swimming pool on the stage.


I still haven't gotten to the end of the first podcast for this week. But I did hear the part where Teresa did the birthday roll call and read my name. Kew-el.  (is that how you spell cool when it is pronounced with two sylables?)


----------



## mainegal

NancyIL said:


> Happy Birthday, Lyn!



Thanks! Just a week left to celebrate in my birthday month.


----------



## tiggerbell

mainegal said:


> Great tree! I looks the the size I could manage in my apartment.


 

LOL!  It's a 6', see through the branches, pre-lit 1/2 price for $20, Walgreens tree I bought 5 seasons ago.

This may be the best investment I ever made!

It's up on a table this year for 2 reasons - the new house has 9' ceilings and a 6' tree looks really stupid AND a new puppy.


----------



## firsttimemom

tiggerbell said:


> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs059.snc3/14659_1151039896169_1232784488_30359333_2956656_n.jpg[/IMG]




awwwww! We have 2 beagles. Emma and Lucy say hi to your new puppy!


----------



## mainegal

firsttimemom said:


> We gave my 11 yr old niece a straightener- pink polka dot from target with the matching blow drier. She was thrilled!



A straightener? Is that the opposite of what I had in high school - a curling iron? I didn't realize that straightener were the new in thing.


----------



## firsttimemom

mainegal said:


> A straightener? Is that the opposite of what I had in high school - a curling iron? I didn't realize that straightener were the new in thing.



apparently so! II had one of those portable butane ones, as did many of my friends. We spent LOTS of time in the bathroom trying to perfect our Farrah hair.


----------



## robind

katscradle said:


> My DS Johnny who is 6 asked for this Gourmet Cake maker.
> This is not going to happen, I think it's as bad as an easy bake oven.





katscradle said:


> An easy bake oven is more aggravation then it is worth.
> I would rather make the baked goods from scratch then have the boys make their cookies and cakes.



Katherine, I hate to tell you this, but I wanted an easy bake oven for Christmas, which I never got, and I am still traumatized after 40 years 

Really, I am just kidding - but it has been a running joke in my family for a long, long time.  The only Christmas gift I ever wanted that I didn't get.


----------



## mainegal

tiggerbell said:


> LOL!  It's a 6', see through the branches, pre-lit 1/2 price for $20, Walgreens tree I bought 5 seasons ago.
> 
> This may be the best investment I ever made!
> 
> It's up on a table this year for 2 reasons - the new house has 9' ceilings and a 6' tree looks really stupid AND a new puppy.



Oh, my! It appeared to be on a table. That gave the impression it as maybe three foot. 

I have enough decorations and ornaments for a large tree. But for the past ten years have only put up a very small two foot tree. Seems like too much trouble to put up a tree for just two people.

The pre-lit tree sounds like a good idea. Back when I used to put up a tree, I'd alternate, sometimes multi colored lights, other times all white lights and only my white and clear ornaments.  In my closet I have several boxes of brand new lights (multi-function!) that I bought in January. I really should dig them out and give them away.

My very small tree is not only for limited display space, but also because of limited storage space. Somehow, desire for basement storage is not a good enough reason to buy a house!


----------



## Renysmom

I finished my DAP shirts 

I think they turned our really well.but you be the judge for me please.  

I made 2 long sleeve ladies T shirts, one in red and the other in navy blue. I also made 2 short sleeve T shirts a black and a gray and lastly a gray hoodie..

The back has the DAP Logo and on the front I borrowed Tom's name tag graphic as a model and created my own with the DAP logo and DISUnplugged logo as well as my screen name with my real name below it.  

I spend $26 on shirts and sweatshirt and 16 on shirt iron-ons so $42 and an hour of time.  Here are some pictures:

Front and Front close up











and the back with close-up











For those who bought shirts, do they compare?


----------



## mainegal

robind said:


> Katherine, I hate to tell you this, but I wanted an easy bake oven for Christmas, which I never got, and I am still traumatized after 40 years
> 
> Really, I am just kidding - but it has been a running joke in my family for a long, long time.  The only Christmas gift I ever wanted that I didn't get.



You really should get one for yourself!

I did have an easy bake oven.  
But we had more fun and more finger burns with the "Thing Maker"!  Do they still make anything like it? We squirted plastigoop into hot metal molds. When the item was formed we placed mold in cooling trays. Mostly made creepy bugs, some that glowed in the dark!


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> I finished my DAP shirts
> 
> I think they turned our really well.but you be the judge for me please.
> 
> I made 2 long sleeve ladies T shirts, one in red and the other in navy blue. I also made 2 short sleeve T shirts a black and a gray and lastly a gray hoodie..
> 
> The back has the DAP Logo and on the front I borrowed Tom's name tag graphic as a model and created my own with the DAP logo and DISUnplugged logo as well as my screen name with my real name below it.
> 
> I spend $26 on shirts and sweatshirt and 16 on shirt iron-ons so $42 and an hour of time.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> Front and Front close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back with close-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who bought shirts, do they compare?



Kelly, those are awesome.  Where's the thong?


----------



## robind

mainegal said:


> You really should get one for yourself!
> 
> I did have an easy bake oven.
> But we had more fun and more finger burns with the "Thing Maker"!  Do they still make anything like it? We squirted plastigoop into hot metal molds. When the item was formed we placed mold in cooling trays. Mostly made creepy bugs, some that glowed in the dark!



LOL - I have finally gotten over it, now my family brings it up every year.  I did buy myself a bread maker, that I loved, haven't used it too much lately, now that I'm home only three days a week, it's too much trouble.

They do still have that, not sure it it's still called the Thing Maker, but my cousin's kids were making those little plastic bugs last year or the year before.


----------



## mainegal

robind said:


> I did buy myself a bread maker, that I loved, haven't used it too much lately, now that I'm home only three days a week, it's too much trouble.





Oh, gadgets!
I bought myself a breadmaker over ten years ago. Probably hadn't used in close to eight years. 

I remember when I set it to have bread ready in the morning. It started a noisy cycle in the middle of the night and the neighbors downstairs phoned to see what the noise was!

Last month I "lent" it to a friend. She can make her gluten free bread for a fraction of store bought andis ever so happy. 

I sort of miss the breadmaker, but why? I wasn't using it!


----------



## spaddy

Kelly, the shirts look great. What iron ons did you use?

I love my CHI straightner. I have straight hair but it makes it silky smooth. I also got a CHI hairdryer for Christmas 2 years ago and I LOVE it. My hair is very hard to dry and it really cuts down on my time in the morning.


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> LOL!  It's a 6', see through the branches, pre-lit 1/2 price for $20, Walgreens tree I bought 5 seasons ago.
> 
> This may be the best investment I ever made!
> 
> It's up on a table this year for 2 reasons - the new house has 9' ceilings and a 6' tree looks really stupid AND a new puppy.



Jamie that puppy is so cute!
Smart idea to have a small tree which can be put out of the way until
she is more mature and trained


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> How I spent by birthday...
> 
> I bought a dragon and a puppet stage for the library. Saw Christmas Carol  liked it very much.  Ate choripollo (grilled chicken breast with chorizo sausage) at CanCun, the great Mexican restaurant. The mariachi band sang happy birthday to me, as well as a love song ballad. Went to a dance theater production at Colby College that featured a very large swimming pool on the stage.
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten to the end of the first podcast for this week. But I did hear the part where Teresa did the birthday roll call and read my name. Kew-el.  (is that how you spell cool when it is pronounced with two sylables?)




Happy birthday Lyn!


----------



## tiggerbell

katscradle said:


> Jamie that puppy is so cute!
> Smart idea to have a small tree which can be put out of the way until
> she is more mature and trained


 

Not smart - cheap.  I really want a 7 1/2" tree, but am not spending the money on it this year.


----------



## katscradle

robind said:


> Katherine, I hate to tell you this, but I wanted an easy bake oven for Christmas, which I never got, and I am still traumatized after 40 years
> 
> Really, I am just kidding - but it has been a running joke in my family for a long, long time.  The only Christmas gift I ever wanted that I didn't get.




Sorry to hear that!
on the other hand you did not miss much!


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> I finished my DAP shirts
> 
> I think they turned our really well.but you be the judge for me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who bought shirts, do they compare?



Kelly I think they are wonderful!
I really like the name tag idea with board name and first name.
I do not know how they compare to the ones from Cafepress, but 
I wouldn't worrry.


----------



## mainegal

I just Googled to find out what CHI products are. Sometimes I think I live a "sheltered life". Either by not having cable TV or easy access to shopping centers, I am not exposed to a lot of "things". Saves me a lot of money! I also save time and money on "hair products" by keeping my hair pretty short.

This is how we live in genteel poverty in Maine. (Not gentile poverty as I once wrote. Kevin got a good laugh out of that one!)


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Not smart - cheap.  I really want a 7 1/2" tree, but am not spending the money on it this year.



I call it smart, you call it cheap. Either way it works.
If the tree was on the floor, Alice ( I think that's her name)
would be peeing on it.


----------



## Renysmom

spaddy said:


> Kelly, the shirts look great. What iron ons did you use?



Thanks for the comment.. I used Avery dark shirt iron on.  Super easy to do just wash the shirts first.


----------



## scarlett873

Good morning!

Off to work...again...sigh...this working weekend stuff is going to get old, but I know it's part of the job. I've been lucky enough to hold a job that didn't require weekends or nights for awhile now so I guess I can "suffer" 

Although...after talking to my supervisor last night, I think that she may be pulling me back to the clerical office more than I had originally thought! She's very worried that I won't get the proper training if I am bouncing back and forth between clerical and cashier right now. And there is A LOT to learn! I'm supposed to be a cashier for this upcoming week but she had said that she was going to try and get me on her schedule back in the office...keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Off to work...again...sigh...this working weekend stuff is going to get old, but I know it's part of the job. I've been lucky enough to hold a job that didn't require weekends or nights for awhile now so I guess I can "suffer"
> 
> Although...after talking to my supervisor last night, I think that she may be pulling me back to the clerical office more than I had originally thought! She's very worried that I won't get the proper training if I am bouncing back and forth between clerical and cashier right now. And there is A LOT to learn! I'm supposed to be a cashier for this upcoming week but she had said that she was going to try and get me on her schedule back in the office...keep your fingers crossed!!



Fingers crossed -

Have a great day!


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Off to work...again...sigh...this working weekend stuff is going to get old, but I know it's part of the job. I've been lucky enough to hold a job that didn't require weekends or nights for awhile now so I guess I can "suffer"
> 
> Although...after talking to my supervisor last night, I think that she may be pulling me back to the clerical office more than I had originally thought! She's very worried that I won't get the proper training if I am bouncing back and forth between clerical and cashier right now. And there is A LOT to learn! I'm supposed to be a cashier for this upcoming week but she had said that she was going to try and get me on her schedule back in the office...keep your fingers crossed!!




Have a great day at work.  Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## AnneR

This mornings wake up time 6:30 (if you don't count the time I was up at 3:00).  Better, wish I could have slept later because it was 11:30 before I got to bed last night.  The girls had a surprise birthday party that ended after 10:00 and was a 25 minute drive away.  They needed a fun night away from the house.

Today is slower than yesterday or should I see is not so ambitiously planned.  I have a couple more loads of laundry to do (one is in all ready), later this morning we are going into to work to stuff the runner's bags for Thursday's race.  Homework, etc are the other things on the list.

Have a great Sunday, I will be in and out all day.


----------



## spaddy

Renysmom said:


> Thanks for the comment.. I used Avery dark shirt iron on.  Super easy to do just wash the shirts first.



Thanks.  I will have to look for those.  Of course, I can feel myself not doing it.  I like to procrastinate.  It's my downfall.



AnneR said:


> This mornings wake up time 6:30 (if you don't count the time I was up at 3:00).  Better, wish I could have slept later because it was 11:30 before I got to bed last night.  The girls had a surprise birthday party that ended after 10:00 and was a 25 minute drive away.  They needed a fun night away from the house.
> 
> Today is slower than yesterday or should I see is not so ambitiously planned.  I have a couple more loads of laundry to do (one is in all ready), later this morning we are going into to work to stuff the runner's bags for Thursday's race.  Homework, etc are the other things on the list.
> 
> Have a great Sunday, I will be in and out all day.



I was at a party for a 5 year old that went until 9 last night.  All the kids there were half asleep.  It actually might have been a really good idea because by the end of the party all the kids were really calm.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Off to work...again...sigh...this working weekend stuff is going to get old, but I know it's part of the job. I've been lucky enough to hold a job that didn't require weekends or nights for awhile now so I guess I can "suffer"
> 
> Although...after talking to my supervisor last night, I think that she may be pulling me back to the clerical office more than I had originally thought! She's very worried that I won't get the proper training if I am bouncing back and forth between clerical and cashier right now. And there is A LOT to learn! I'm supposed to be a cashier for this upcoming week but she had said that she was going to try and get me on her schedule back in the office...keep your fingers crossed!!




My finger are crossed for you Brandie!


----------



## georgemoe

Good Sunday everyone.  Hitting the yard in a few minutes and will be firing up the charcoal later for steaks. Pats / J E T S at 4:15. 

Catching up on yesterdays posts below.

Enjoy your day!



kimisabella said:


> Good for you guys, you mean you are going with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Friends!



Yes we are Andrea. Crab with Crabbie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






katscradle said:


> George I just can't see riding RR with her screaming in my ear.



But I guess Steven Tyler screaming is ok?  He is the zuni fetish doll. ( Some will get this, most won't.  )



katscradle said:


> At a healthy mark-up!
> I hit the ABC on Apopka and stock up.
> The Hess station across from DTD has beer as well.
> 
> *This is John by the way.*
> Too lazy to log Kat out and me in.



Somebody is asleep at the wheel because this is clearly a violation and should be charged. You owe the big man a Sam Adams. 



sshaw10060 said:


> I loved my EZ-bake oven when I was a kid.



Scotty!

Another missed violation. This is like a double or triple one too. No boy wanted an EB Oven for Christmas. What you really wanted was a Creepy Crawler set. 



tiggerbell said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Seeing as I'm hosting Thanksgiving, Christmas, and a Pre-DAP party, I got Meg to help put the Christmas tree up today.
> 
> We've never done this before Thankgiving before!



Very nice Jaime. Job well done Meg. 



Renysmom said:


> Hi all....  Seems like everyone had a great day..
> 
> I did buy a *Flip Video camera *(it was on my Xmas list) so I have a new toy for DAP...and a few Christmas gifts for others as well so I guess with that and the lights up outside the holidays have officially begun in our home.



You need to give me some feedback on this Kelly. Saw one the other night at BB when getting Deb's Canon. Interesting.



mainegal said:


> How I spent by birthday...
> 
> I *bought a dragon and a puppet stage for the library.* Saw Christmas Carol  liked it very much.  Ate choripollo (grilled chicken breast with chorizo sausage) at CanCun, the great Mexican restaurant.



Happy Birthday Lyn. Sorry I missed it yesterday. Glad you had a good time.

Do you keep the dragon in the library when you are not their? Won't he/she start a fire? I'd be getting a cage and would keep it outside if I were you. Be aware if the dragon is inside unattended, VIOLATION. You owe the big guy a beer. 



Renysmom said:


> I finished my DAP shirts
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> Front and Front close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back with close-up



Awesome job Kelly.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Jamie...love your dog!  DS loved the pic too!

Kelly...great shirts!  Good tip about the dark transfers, thanks.

Anne...I hear you on the wake-up times.  I was up until 2 am, got sucked into a movie and then had to see the end.  Still woke up around 6:30 a.m. and couldn't get back to sleep...lay there until 7:40 a.m.  Body is programmed!  

Today's plans are to finalize a car rental for the trip and to get DS organized for tomorrow...need to drop him off at my mum's around 1 p.m. and then head over to Buffalo for the Boss!!  So excited!!

Had a great b-day yesterday complete with a Disney themed party at my sister's house.  We had Mongolian Hotpot/Fondue, friends sent me a Mickey themed fresh fruit arrangement and even had a Mickey/Minnie beach-theme cake.  My sis, she says it was Karma, found me a blinged out Mickey Santa ring...so funny.  Anyway lots of fun and marked this one properly, that's for sure.  I'll post a couple of pics once I have them downloaded.

I hope everyone enjoys their Sunday...it's a pretty nice day here.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Jamie...love your dog!  DS loved the pic too!
> 
> Kelly...great shirts!  Good tip about the dark transfers, thanks.
> 
> Anne...I hear you on the wake-up times.  I was up until 2 am, got sucked into a movie and then had to see the end.  Still woke up around 6:30 a.m. and couldn't get back to sleep...lay there until 7:40 a.m.  Body is programmed!
> 
> Today's plans are to finalize a car rental for the trip and to get DS organized for tomorrow...need to drop him off at my mum's around 1 p.m. and then head over to Buffalo for the Boss!!  So excited!!
> 
> Had a great b-day yesterday complete with a Disney themed party at my sister's house.  We had Mongolian Hotpot/Fondue, friends sent me a Mickey themed fresh fruit arrangement and even a Mickey/Minnie beach-theme cake.  My sis, she says it was Karma, found me a blinged out Mickey Santa ring...so funny.  Anyway lots of fun and marked this one properly, that's for sure.  I'll post a couple of pics once I have them downloaded.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their Sunday...it's a pretty nice day here.



Have a great day Pam.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> Have a great day Pam.



Thanks, Anne...just 18 days to DAP, exciting!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!!

I have been up and out to Walmart this morning!! What a zoo!! However, I know have food to eat this week, and all 3 HSM movies!!! 

Now to tackle that laundry . . .


----------



## Launchpad11B

Alicia is decorating for Christmas. Our dogs don't like change so they're freaking out! Hilarious!


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning



Good afternoon.


----------



## mommyceratops

Launchpad11B said:


> Good afternoon.



Good afternoon Paul and everyone else.


----------



## katscradle

Good afternoon everyone!
Today I am in and out, I am tackling the bedroom, and making the change over from summer to winter clothes!
After that laundry!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi All, 

I'm currently at the nail salon waiting to get done. This line is huge and I don't really feel like waiting. Ugh. Today I'm going to relax. We have fam coming over for dinner. I'm hoping to convince them to play UNO. Heh. I need some practice before the next DIS game. 

Have a great Sunday!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Kelly,

The shirts came out great. Nice work! You asked about how they compare to the ones from Cafe Press. The designs are similar. I spent about $36 on my hoodie and I believe $19 in the shirt. I also got a DIS Unplugged water bottle.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Greetings Everyone: I know we have had some people that aren't able to participate in our GKTW Voluntourist Group.  Believe me, I understand.  There's so much going on that weekend.  However, here's another way people could help out.  GKTW has a wish list of items they need for their families.  I cut this from their recent news letter.  If people want to bring an item from the wish list, I will take them all over from the DIS Unplugged on Saturday morning.  You can drop wish list items off at the seminar on Friday, and I'll take them over on Saturday.  Here's the list:


----------



## Launchpad11B

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Greetings Everyone: I know we have had some people that aren't able to participate in our GKTW Voluntourist Group.  Believe me, I understand.  There's so much going on that weekend.  However, here's another way people could help out.  GKTW has a wish list of items they need for their families.  I cut this from their recent news letter.  If people want to bring an item from the wish list, I will take them all over from the DIS Unplugged on Saturday morning.  You can drop wish list items off at the seminar on Friday, and I'll take them over on Saturday.  Here's the list:




This is great Dave. We can't go to GKTW but this will give us a chance to at least do something. Thanks for doing this. You're a good man.


----------



## chirurgeon

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Greetings Everyone: I know we have had some people that aren't able to participate in our GKTW Voluntourist Group.  Believe me, I understand.  There's so much going on that weekend.  However, here's another way people could help out.  GKTW has a wish list of items they need for their families.  I cut this from their recent news letter.  If people want to bring an item from the wish list, I will take them all over from the DIS Unplugged on Saturday morning.  You can drop wish list items off at the seminar on Friday, and I'll take them over on Saturday.  Here's the list:



Dave, I would like to contribute too.  I am not going to the seminar, will you be at the Journey Into Imagination meet or DATW? I am staying at the Dolphin and will be checking in on Friday morning.  Maybe I could drop it off after I check in.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

chirurgeon said:


> Dave, I would like to contribute too.  I am not going to the seminar, will you be at the Journey Into Imagination meet or DATW? I am staying at the Dolphin and will be checking in on Friday morning.  Maybe I could drop it off after I check in.
> 
> Kim



I'm sure someone at DATW will be more than happy to help you out Kim.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

chirurgeon said:


> Dave, I would like to contribute too.  I am not going to the seminar, will you be at the Journey Into Imagination meet or DATW? I am staying at the Dolphin and will be checking in on Friday morning.  Maybe I could drop it off after I check in.
> 
> Kim


I think I'll be at EPCOT Friday evening.  We're supposed to be going to the Candelight Processional that night.  However, I'm staying at the Dolphin too.  So I'm sure I could pick something up from you then, or you could leave it at the front desk for me.


----------



## mainegal

Beautiful Sunday!  Started out helping at Sunday School. Then nice walk outside.
Now taking a break from the kitchen. I have made fish chowder for tomorrow night and couple of lunches. Next up is fish for supper with spicy sweet potatoe fries. And I am going to try something new, pumpkin pie without the crust.


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> You need to give me some feedback on this Kelly. Saw one the other night at BB when getting Deb's Canon. Interesting.



Hi George 

I played with alot today inside and out.  First it is very, very easy to use.. Press and record, press and stop.   I aso am super happy with the video results.  Colors and sound are dead on, even in relatively low light.

I put some test video up so you could see.  These are completely untouched.

Flip Video Test

I would definitively suggest this as a carry along video recorder or as a fun Christmas Gift.  

p.s.  Thanks for the nice words on the shirts, they were fun to make.


----------



## Renysmom

Good evening everyone..

Just thought I'd throw that in since we had good mornings and good afternoons..


----------



## dpuck1998

Hey guys, haven't been keeping up very well but wanted to say HI.

Cya soon friends!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been keeping up very well but wanted to say HI.
> 
> Cya soon friends!


----------



## katscradle

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Greetings Everyone: I know we have had some people that aren't able to participate in our GKTW Voluntourist Group.  Believe me, I understand.  There's so much going on that weekend.  However, here's another way people could help out.  GKTW has a wish list of items they need for their families.  I cut this from their recent news letter.  If people want to bring an item from the wish list, I will take them all over from the DIS Unplugged on Saturday morning.  You can drop wish list items off at the seminar on Friday, and I'll take them over on Saturday.  Here's the list:




Thanks Dave I will bring some stuff to the seminar!


----------



## AnneR

Evening everyone!  I can't believe the weekend is coming to a close all ready.

Spent the morning finishing laundry and then we went into the office to stuff runner's bags.  We have a 5K and 1K run on Thanksgiving Day - it has become a family tradition not just my family but for many families in the area.  We stuffed 2200 runner's bags today, we have 1600 pre-registered for the race.  I will be up well before the sun comes up on Thursday to help with the pre-race activities, including race day registration.

The best part of the day was that I had a lovely phone call with John and Katherine.  We may be having a small DIS get together as they travel down to Florida.  Fingers crossed that the plans work out.

I should be around this evening.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Evening everyone!  I can't believe the weekend is coming to a close all ready.
> 
> Spent the morning finishing laundry and then we went into the office to stuff runner's bags.  We have a 5K and 1K run on Thanksgiving Day - it has become a family tradition not just my family but for many families in the area.  We stuffed 2200 runner's bags today, we have 1600 pre-registered for the race.  I will be up well before the sun comes up on Thursday to help with the pre-race activities, including race day registration.
> 
> The best part of the day was that I had a lovely phone call with John and Katherine.  We may be having a small DIS get together as they travel down to Florida.  Fingers crossed that the plans work out.
> 
> I should be around this evening.



Anne good luck on race day! 
We will be leaving very early Saturday morning.
Stopping in PA. to do tours of Fallingwater and Kentuck Knob.
Then back on the road heading for Hagerstown,MD.
We will be arriving in Hagerstown, in the late evening on Saturday November 28th.
John is checking out locations to stay right now.
We want something clean and friendly. John wants something inexpensive.
We are going to meet Anne and hopefully her girls for breakfast on Sunday!
If there are others in the area that want to meet-up, just post it! 
We did have a very nice chat!


----------



## Renysmom

Wow what a slow weekend on the thread... Guees its an indication that folks are getting ready for the holidays and DAP but just for fun:

AnneR   	196
tlcoke 	150
mainegal 	133
katscradle 	127
Launchpad11B 	76
corky441 	64
disneydreamgirl 	64
georgemoe 	60
DVCsince02 	55
jeanigor 	53
tickledtink33 	51
sshaw10060 	50
wildfan1473 	45
spaddy 	43
3guysandagal 	38
Renysmom 	36
dpuck1998 	32
firsttimemom 	31
kimisabella 	29
Dodie 	22


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been keeping up very well but wanted to say HI.
> 
> Cya soon friends!


Hey Puck!  
Ditto...Not keeping up very well.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Wow what a slow weekend on the thread... Guees its an indication that folks are getting ready for the holidays and DAP but just for fun:
> 
> AnneR   	196
> tlcoke 	150
> mainegal 	133
> katscradle 	127
> Launchpad11B 	76
> corky441 	64
> disneydreamgirl 	64
> georgemoe 	60
> DVCsince02 	55
> jeanigor 	53
> tickledtink33 	51
> sshaw10060 	50
> wildfan1473 	45
> spaddy 	43
> 3guysandagal 	38
> Renysmom 	36
> dpuck1998 	32
> firsttimemom 	31
> kimisabella 	29
> Dodie 	22



It was a quiet board weekend although Friday night was busy - we seem to have slowed down with the posting violations as well, Paul I think you may need to find another way to win drinks at DATW.


Todd - you have a lot of catching up to do, how are we going to get you to 10,000 posts before DAP.


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


>



Hey Brandie, Good day at work?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

What a night! Why are sisters in law SO DANG ANNOYING?! Ugh!

I'm off to decompress! Hugs all!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


>



How was work Brandie?


----------



## scarlett873

Work was good...nothing exciting...I am getting positive remarks from people though. The supervisors seem impressed at how quickly I am picking things up and I really impressed the head of HR today because I took notes during a training session that I had to take on the computer. There's a quiz at the end of these sessions and there was soooooooo much info on it that I've never had experience with that I wanted to make sure that I understood everything. I walked away with 3 pages FULL of notes. Only missed 1 on the final quiz!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Work was good...nothing exciting...I am getting positive remarks from people though. The supervisors seem impressed at how quickly I am picking things up and I really impressed the head of HR today because I took notes during a training session that I had to take on the computer. There's a quiz at the end of these sessions and there was soooooooo much info on it that I've never had experience with that I wanted to make sure that I understood everything. I walked away with 3 pages FULL of notes. Only missed 1 on the final quiz!



Good for you. It must be nice to be back as a part of the work force.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Good for you. It must be nice to be back as a part of the work force.



It is...I just wish it paid more...lol


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> It was a quiet board weekend although Friday night was busy - we seem to have slowed down with the posting violations as well, Paul I think you may need to find another way to win drinks at DATW.



I found the information for the CHI on black friday.  It is on sale for $89.99 at Target, but, I believe it is an early bird sale.  Maybe it is available online?


----------



## tlcoke

robind said:


> Katherine, I hate to tell you this, but I wanted an easy bake oven for Christmas, which I never got, and I am still traumatized after 40 years
> 
> Really, I am just kidding - but it has been a running joke in my family for a long, long time.  The only Christmas gift I ever wanted that I didn't get.



I wanted an Easy Bake Oven as a kid and I didn't get one either, however my mom got me this "Magic" Oven, the secret was it didn't require electricity and you add water to the mix and it would instantly become the item Magically inside the oven.  Just wasn't the same in my eyes as a child.



tiggerbell said:


> Not smart - cheap.  I really want a 7 1/2" tree, but am not spending the money on it this year.



Best time to buy a tree is after christmas.



scarlett873 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Off to work...again...sigh...this working weekend stuff is going to get old, but I know it's part of the job. I've been lucky enough to hold a job that didn't require weekends or nights for awhile now so I guess I can "suffer"
> 
> Although...after talking to my supervisor last night, I think that she may be pulling me back to the clerical office more than I had originally thought! She's very worried that I won't get the proper training if I am bouncing back and forth between clerical and cashier right now. And there is A LOT to learn! I'm supposed to be a cashier for this upcoming week but she had said that she was going to try and get me on her schedule back in the office...keep your fingers crossed!!



Good Luck on getting additional hours in the Office.



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Greetings Everyone: I know we have had some people that aren't able to participate in our GKTW Voluntourist Group.  Believe me, I understand.  There's so much going on that weekend.  However, here's another way people could help out.  GKTW has a wish list of items they need for their families.  I cut this from their recent news letter.  If people want to bring an item from the wish list, I will take them all over from the DIS Unplugged on Saturday morning.  You can drop wish list items off at the seminar on Friday, and I'll take them over on Saturday.
> ]



I won't be able to help out that morning, but thanks for the way to help them out in other ways.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Wow what a slow weekend on the thread... Guees its an indication that folks are getting ready for the holidays and DAP but just for fun:
> 
> AnneR   	196
> tlcoke 	150
> mainegal 	133
> katscradle 	127
> Launchpad11B 	76
> corky441 	64
> disneydreamgirl 	64
> georgemoe 	60
> DVCsince02 	55
> jeanigor 	53
> tickledtink33 	51
> sshaw10060 	50
> wildfan1473 	45
> spaddy 	43
> 3guysandagal 	38
> Renysmom 	36
> dpuck1998 	32
> firsttimemom 	31
> kimisabella 	29
> Dodie 	22



I am surprised I am in 2nd place, as I haven't had much time to post since this thread opened.


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> Work was good...nothing exciting...I am getting positive remarks from people though. The supervisors seem impressed at how quickly I am picking things up and I really impressed the head of HR today because I took notes during a training session that I had to take on the computer. There's a quiz at the end of these sessions and there was soooooooo much info on it that I've never had experience with that I wanted to make sure that I understood everything. I walked away with 3 pages FULL of notes. Only missed 1 on the final quiz!



That's our overachiever    Glad you are enjoying the work, that is half the battle of getting up and going each day!


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> I found the information for the CHI on black friday.  It is on sale for $89.99 at Target, but, I believe it is an early bird sale.  Maybe it is available online?



Thanks - I also saw something on Kohl's website - I think I can also use my 15% coupon.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Work was good...nothing exciting...I am getting positive remarks from people though. The supervisors seem impressed at how quickly I am picking things up and I really impressed the head of HR today because I took notes during a training session that I had to take on the computer. There's a quiz at the end of these sessions and there was soooooooo much info on it that I've never had experience with that I wanted to make sure that I understood everything. I walked away with 3 pages FULL of notes. Only missed 1 on the final quiz!



Glad you are making a good impression on your supervisors.


----------



## shellyminnie

I am not looking forward to this week!! My 20 minute commute is now 45 minutes this week, as I am in Sanford dogsitting. Luckily its only 3 days though!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> I am not looking forward to this week!! My 20 minute commute is now 45 minutes this week, as I am in Sanford dogsitting. Luckily its only 3 days though!



 I hate extra commuting time, it always messes me up.


----------



## scarlett873

I am an overachiever, aren't I?


----------



## sshaw10060

George: I had the creepy crawlers and the EZ Bake Oven.

Brandie: Glad work is going well.

I spent the morning madly putting up Christmas decorations. This afternoon we had 6 three year olds over for Otto's final B-day party (at least until he is 4). The house is a disaster, but I don't have the energy to clean right now.

Back to work tomorrow. Rounds at 7am.  Hopefully, I'll have time to stop by and say hi.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> George: I had the creepy crawlers and the EZ Bake Oven.
> 
> Brandie: Glad work is going well.
> 
> I spent the morning madly putting up Christmas decorations. This afternoon we had 6 three year olds over for Otto's final B-day party (at least until he is 4). The house is a disaster, but I don't have the energy to clean right now.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Rounds at 7am.  Hopefully, I'll have time to stop by and say hi.



Missed discussions on creepy crawlers - we had those in my house, my older brother was obsessed with them at one point.


No outside decorations at my house yet.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> No outside decorations at my house yet.



I didn't get mine up this weekend. Maybe on Wednesday, since I am off from work.  I did buy a new addition this weekend for my Nativity.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I didn't get mine up this weekend. Maybe on Wednesday, since I am off from work.  I did buy a new addition this weekend for my Nativity.



I was off on Wednesday but now I have a consultation call at 9:00 - at least I can do this from home.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I was off on Wednesday but now I have a consultation call at 9:00 - at least I can do this from home.



Originally we were to work on Wednesday, but the gave us the "extra" day off this year.  In the past, they would close the University early that day at noon, but we get the full day this year.  I expect Monday & Tuesday to be busy as people panic over having something printed before the holiday.


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> I am an overachiever, aren't I?



and that is just how we love you 



AnneR said:


> I was off on Wednesday but now I have a consultation call at 9:00 - at least I can do this from home.


'

I am working Monday till the very last minute, my mom may come over and do some cooking in MY kitchen for Thursday.. I'm leaving her with John for that adventure


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Originally we were to work on Wednesday, but the gave us the "extra" day off this year.  In the past, they would close the University early that day at noon, but we get the full day this year.  I expect Monday & Tuesday to be busy as people panic over having something printed before the holiday.



I am not expecting either Monday or Tuesday to be slow days either.  Actually, I have gotten a couple of calls today, so I would not chalk this Sunday up to be a slow day either.


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> Do you keep the dragon in the library when you are not their? Won't he/she start a fire? I'd be getting a cage and would keep it outside if I were you. Be aware if the dragon is inside unattended, VIOLATION. You owe the big guy a beer.



Right now, the dragon is guarding my car. I am sure that is not a violation.
Good luck collecting a beer from me. I won't be at DAP or DATW. Maybe I can mail the big guy a dehydrated beer?


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> I finished my DAP shirts
> 
> I think they turned our really well.but you be the judge for me please.
> 
> I made 2 long sleeve ladies T shirts, one in red and the other in navy blue. I also made 2 short sleeve T shirts a black and a gray and lastly a gray hoodie..
> 
> The back has the DAP Logo and on the front I borrowed Tom's name tag graphic as a model and created my own with the DAP logo and DISUnplugged logo as well as my screen name with my real name below it.
> 
> I spend $26 on shirts and sweatshirt and 16 on shirt iron-ons so $42 and an hour of time.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> Front and Front close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back with close-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who bought shirts, do they compare?




They look Good.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> - we seem to have slowed down with the posting violations as well, Paul I think you may need to find another way to win drinks at DATW.



Indeed!
Paul, you scared people so much about posting violations that they are afraid to post!!!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Indeed!
> Paul, you scared people so much about posting violations that they are afraid to post!!!



Actually he is finding violations on other threads - check out the DATW just got sweeter thread and the DATW thread.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> They look Good.



Thanks Tracey



AnneR said:


> Actually he is finding violations on other threads - check out the DATW just got sweeter thread and the DATW thread.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> Originally we were to work on Wednesday, but the gave us the "extra" day off this year.  In the past, they would close the University early that day at noon, but we get the full day this year.  I expect Monday & Tuesday to be busy as people panic over having something printed before the holiday.



The president of the University always gives a bonus day around the holidays. This year it is New Years Eve. The only problem with these bonus days is that I have to work harder since the ER and ICU don't get to close and every other service dumps work on us.


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> Indeed!
> Paul, you scared people so much about posting violations that they are afraid to post!!!





AnneR said:


> Actually he is finding violations on other threads - check out the DATW just got sweeter thread and the DATW thread.



"The code" knows no boundaries, no limits. "The code", know it, live it, serve it!!!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Actually he is finding violations on other threads - check out the DATW just got sweeter thread and the DATW thread.




So what exactly made Paul the violations cop?


----------



## georgemoe

Hi everyone! Hope youu are all having a great night.

Long day in the yard but got done in time for Pat/Jets.



Renysmom said:


> Hi George
> 
> I played with alot today inside and out.  First it is very, very easy to use.. Press and record, press and stop.   I aso am super happy with the video results.  Colors and sound are dead on, even in relatively low light.
> 
> I put some test video up so you could see.  These are completely untouched.
> 
> Flip Video Test
> 
> I would definitively suggest this as a carry along video recorder or as a fun Christmas Gift.
> 
> p.s.  Thanks for the nice words on the shirts, they were fun to make.



Those videos look nice Kelly. I need to test out the 720p capture on Deb's new Canon 780. Or maybe I'll just find a Flip Video under the tree. 



scarlett873 said:


>



Glad to hear you had a good day at work today Brandie. 



sshaw10060 said:


> George: I had the creepy crawlers and the EZ Bake Oven.



Did you feed the bugs cake or something?


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> So what exactly made Paul the violations cop?



You dare to question?


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> You dare to question?



THat's what I was thinking!! 

 George!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> So what exactly made Paul the violations cop?



What a ray of sunshine you are. Giving you violations is useless since you're not going to DAP, although this is the DAP thread. I'm going to have to come up with a different penalty for the likes of you!


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> "The code" knows no boundaries, no limits. "The code", know it, live it, serve it!!!




I need to _see _the code.
I need to _read _the code.
_How do I know you are not just making up the rules as you go? _


----------



## Renysmom

mainegal said:


> So what exactly made Paul the violations cop?



Have you seen how big he is?? I am not questioning his decisions.  I will just buy him his Sam Adams and know he has my back


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I need to _see _the code.
> I need to _read _the code.
> _How do I know you are not just making up the rules as you go? _



I think that this is the essence of the code.


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> You dare to question?



It is the librarian in me - I just need to know!


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> The president of the University always gives a bonus day around the holidays. This year it is New Years Eve. The only problem with these bonus days is that I have to work harder since the ER and ICU don't get to close and every other service dumps work on us.



The University official Holiday is December 25 - January 1 (unless either of these fall on Saturday or Sunday, then it would include Friday or Monday accordingly).  This applies to 95% of the university but there are those positions that are considered "necessary" and they work 365 days a year and they are to be given equal Comp Time for the Holidays they work in addition to being paid a differential as Holiday Pay.  Luckily my position does not fall into this category, though we have had to come in a do some printing over a holiday before, that was time sensitive.


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> What a ray of sunshine you are. Giving you violations is useless since you're not going to DAP, although this is the DAP thread. I'm going to have to come up with a different penalty for the likes of you!



That's me - Little Miss Sunshine, the Official Stay-at-Home DAP Mascot!

I can send you dehydrated beer?


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> I need to _see _the code.
> I need to _read _the code.
> _How do I know you are not just making up the rules as you go? _



It's not your place to know. "The code" doesn't care if you don't believe in it, you are still governed by it. The sooner you get used to the idea the better off you'll be. You can't win against "the code"!!


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> "The code" knows no boundaries, no limits. "The code", know it, live it, serve it!!!








mainegal said:


> _How do I know you are not just making up the rules as you go? _





AnneR said:


> I think that this is the essence of the code.


----------



## shellyminnie

mainegal said:


> That's me - Little Miss Sunshine, the Official Stay-at-Home DAP Mascot!
> 
> I can send you dehydrated beer?



Mind don't go there . . .mind dont go there . . . aww crap!!

So, Paul, what are you going to hydrate it with???


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> It's not your place to know. "The code" doesn't care if you don't believe in it, you are still governed by it. The sooner you get used to the idea the better off you'll be. You can't win against "the code"!!


----------



## mainegal

Renysmom said:


> Have you seen how big he is?? I am not questioning his decisions.  I will just buy him his Sam Adams and know he has my back



Actually, no.... have not seen him in person.
Are you saying he is to be obeyed just because he is big? I don't buy the idea that bigger means he can boss people around, like a big ol' bully. It's got to be something other than that!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Mind don't go there . . .mind dont go there . . . aww crap!!
> 
> So, Paul, what are you going to hydrate it with???


----------



## Bornteach

mainegal said:


> Actually, no.... have not seen him in person.
> Are you saying he is to be obeyed just because he is big? I don't buy the idea that bigger means he can boss people around, like a big ol' bully. It's got to be something other than that!




Nah Lyn, it is just about that....


Oh and hen there is the respect thing......


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> Mind don't go there . . .mind dont go there . . . aww crap!!
> 
> So, Paul, what are you going to hydrate it with???


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> Actually, no.... have not seen him in person.
> Are you saying he is to be obeyed just because he is big? I don't buy the idea that bigger means he can boss people around, like a big ol' bully. It's got to be something other than that!



Bully? You are a sad, strange little librarian and you have my pity. Farewell! (think of a buzz lightyear voice)


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> It's not your place to know. "The code" doesn't care if you don't believe in it, you are still governed by it. The sooner you get used to the idea the better off you'll be. You can't win against "the code"!!




Oh, dear.... I am so sorry, but I just can't live by a code that I can't know. 
I am too much an independent soul for that!


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> Oh, dear.... I am so sorry, but I just can't live by a code that I can't know.
> I am too much an independent soul for that!



It's your lie, tell it any way you want. "the code" rules, like it or not.


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> THat's what I was thinking!!
> 
> George!!



Hi Shelly. 



Launchpad11B said:


> What a ray of sunshine you are. Giving you violations is useless since you're not going to DAP, although this is the DAP thread. I'm going to have to come up with a different penalty for the likes of you!





mainegal said:


> I need to _see _the code.
> I need to _read _the code.
> _How do I know you are not just making up the rules as you go? _



And you are going on PCC 2.0?


----------



## mainegal

shellyminnie said:


> Mind don't go there . . .mind dont go there . . . aww crap!!
> 
> So, Paul, what are you going to hydrate it with???



Oh, come on!
Gotta assume that he has a canteen of water.


----------



## 3guysandagal

mainegal said:


> I need to _see _the code.
> I need to _read _the code.
> _How do I know you are not just making up the rules as you go? _




It's not really a "code"
They're more like guidelines....


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> It's your lie, tell it any way you want. "the code" rules, like it or not.




oh, dear....


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> It's not really a "code"
> They're more like guidelines....



 You see? John and George understand "the code" perfectly!


----------



## mainegal

mainegal said:


> And you are going on PCC 2.0?



uuhhh... yeah...???

and right now, I think I am just a little afraid - of Paul!


----------



## shellyminnie

mainegal said:


> Oh, come on!
> Gotta assume that he has a canteen of water.



Just trying to insert a little humor . . . apparently it was misplaced!


----------



## tlcoke

I think this is the real side of Paul.








When he is not doing this:


----------



## mainegal

3guysandagal said:


> It's not really a "code"
> They're more like guidelines....



Well, now your talking'!
Guidlines, now those I understand!


----------



## shellyminnie

tlcoke said:


> I think this is the real side of Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he is not doing this:


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Just trying to insert a little humor . . . apparently it was misplaced!



I didn't miss the humor, I immediately went to discussion of bushes and fountains


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> You see? John and George understand "the code" perfectly!



Sam Adams, right?


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I think this is the real side of Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he is not doing this:



Oh, good. He is just a big ol' cuddly teddy bear. 
Not a big ol' bully!
I am much happier now. 
And feeling much safer.


----------



## Bornteach

mainegal said:


> Well, now your talking'!
> Guidlines, now those I understand!




Lyn- how much time do you spend in that library?


----------



## mainegal

Bornteach said:


> Lyn- how much time do you spend in that library?



Too much time!
But I haven't been there since Friday afternoon. 

I like the library because we have great movies.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I didn't miss the humor, I immediately went to discussion of bushes and fountains



Those fountains are good Feet washing stations....Right Shelly


----------



## shellyminnie

tlcoke said:


> Those fountains are good Feet washing stations....Right Shelly



I totally forgot I had that picture!!!


----------



## mainegal

"Well behaved women, rarely make history!"

I have a feeling the could be a lot of history making women at DAP!


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Sam Adams, right?


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> It's not your place to know. "The code" doesn't care if you don't believe in it, you are still governed by it. The sooner you get used to the idea the better off you'll be. You can't win against "the code"!!







mainegal said:


> Actually, no.... have not seen him in person.
> Are you saying he is to be obeyed just because he is big? I don't buy the idea that bigger means he can boss people around, like a big ol' bully. It's got to be something other than that!



Well he also has a killer smile


----------



## DVCsince02

I had the best afternoon EVER!


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> I had the best afternoon EVER!



and...


----------



## Renysmom

DVCsince02 said:


> I had the best afternoon EVER!



You say that and no details...  Paul is that a violation of some type??


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> I had the best afternoon EVER!


You can't come in here, say something like that and not give details....


----------



## mainegal

Renysmom said:


> Well he also has a killer smile



Well, yeah, I can see that in the photo!


----------



## mainegal

dvcsince02 said:


> i had the best afternoon ever!



details!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

If you saw my Facebook status then you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> If you saw my Facebook status then you know what I'm talking about.



I sooooo want to see it again!!!


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> If you saw my Facebook status then you know what I'm talking about.



Nice of your Twi-Hubby.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> If you saw my Facebook status then you know what I'm talking about.


That Chris is one heck of a guy!


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> If you saw my Facebook status then you know what I'm talking about.



I know what it is...


----------



## Renysmom

DVCsince02 said:


> If you saw my Facebook status then you know what I'm talking about.



Ahh I saw that... so you enjoyed your movie I guess


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> I had the best afternoon EVER!


 
Did you LOVE it?!?!?    I think I have to see it again tomorrow


----------



## mainegal

DVCsince02 said:


> If you saw my Facebook status then you know what I'm talking about.




Edward or Jacob?


----------



## DVCsince02

mainegal said:


> Edward or Jacob?



Yes, please.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> I had the best afternoon EVER!



Anything to do with vampires and werewolves?


----------



## DVCsince02

Kathy, have you seen it?


----------



## mainegal

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, please.



Both? You want them both?
Or is it that you need them both?
What does your husband have to say about this?!


----------



## DVCsince02

He doesn't care.  He has Maxim.  LOL


----------



## 3guysandagal

OOPS!

Must have wandered into the teen boards....sorry.......


----------



## TSWJan78

I am new to the Code but it seems more like a lifestyle than a set of rules


----------



## shellyminnie

3guysandagal said:


> OOPS!
> 
> Must have wandered into the teen boards....sorry.......



Be careful John!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

shellyminnie said:


> Be careful John!!



   




I see vampires.........


----------



## TSWJan78

TSWJan78 said:


> I am new to the Code but it seems more like a lifestyle than a set of rules



Kinda like Twilight!!!


----------



## mainegal

3guysandagal said:


> I see vampires.........



Too scary for me!
I'm off to bed....


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Too scary for me!
> I'm off to bed....



I'm trying to get the 12year old to settle down so I can go to bed.


----------



## tickledtink33

tlcoke said:


> Originally we were to work on Wednesday, but the gave us the "extra" day off this year.  In the past, they would close the University early that day at noon, but we get the full day this year.  I expect Monday & Tuesday to be busy as people panic over having something printed before the holiday.



Sadly we only get Thanksgiving day off.  I expect the office will be pretty quiet on Friday.


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Sadly we only get Thanksgiving day off.  I expect the office will be pretty quiet on Friday.



Well truthfully, we never close so it is possible to need to work holidays but I have paid my dues.  I do work some of the other holidays and this year, I will be "on" for the holiday season, meaning I could get called for major issues, etc.


----------



## WebmasterMike

mainegal said:


> I need to _see _the code.
> I need to _read _the code.
> _How do I know you are not just making up the rules as you go? _



Here is the code:

- .... .. ...   .. ...   - .... .   -.-. --- -.. .


----------



## AnneR

Night all - it has been a long day.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I'm trying to get the 12year old to settle down so I can go to bed.



Maybe it would help if you turned out the lights on the Christmas tree?


----------



## 3guysandagal

k5jmh said:


> here is the code:
> 
> - .... .. ...   .. ...   - .... .   -.-. --- -.. .



- .... .- -. -.-   -.-- --- ..-   -- .. -.- .


----------



## fakereadhed

Just have to share- I got a new baby today! A 6wk old black lab/chow mix from the animal rescue.  






He came w/same name as my son- Chase. Any name ideas?


----------



## WebmasterMike

3guysandagal said:


> - .... .- -. -.-   -.-- --- ..-   -- .. -.- .



You are welcome, John!

Paul, that is under sub-section 3 of article 4.


----------



## mainegal

fakereadhed said:


> Just have to share- I got a new baby today! A 6wk old black lab/chow mix from the animal rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came w/same name as my son- Chase. Any name ideas?



I am glad you rescued the pup. I hope he finds a good home with you. 
As for a name, what was your second choice for your son's name? Would that be good for your new dog?


----------



## Tonya2426

fakereadhed said:


> Just have to share- I got a new baby today! A 6wk old black lab/chow mix from the animal rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came w/same name as my son- Chase. Any name ideas?


 
If he was mine he might have an official name but would eventually be called Sweetie Pea since he is soooo cute.  

But he does look like he is going be sort of clever - how about MacGyver?


----------



## fakereadhed

mainegal said:


> I am glad you rescued the pup. I hope he finds a good home with you.
> As for a name, what was your second choice for your son's name? Would that be good for your new dog?



Jake- but we tried it out and it was too close to Chase. I don't want the poor dog to think I want him to eat his dinner and my son to think I want him to lay down. Could cause some problems I think. 

Between the five of us, we can't come up with a name we agree on. Our other dog is Oliver.


----------



## 3guysandagal

fakereadhed said:


> Just have to share- I got a new baby today! A 6wk old black lab/chow mix from the animal rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came w/same name as my son- Chase. Any name ideas?



He is SOOOOOO cute!

Here are a few ideas...

Mickey
Goofy
Donald
Walt


Sense a theme here..???


----------



## spaddy

fakereadhed said:


> Jake- but we tried it out and it was too close to Chase. I don't want the poor dog to think I want him to eat his dinner and my son to think I want him to lay down. Could cause some problems I think.
> 
> Between the five of us, we can't come up with a name we agree on. Our other dog is Oliver.



He's a cutie. My friend had a black lab they called Shadow.


----------



## TSWJan78

fakereadhed said:


> Jake- but we tried it out and it was too close to Chase. I don't want the poor dog to think I want him to eat his dinner and my son to think I want him to lay down. Could cause some problems I think.
> 
> Between the five of us, we can't come up with a name we agree on. Our other dog is Oliver.



Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  We like to pick names from movies but not always characters.. my favorite was Kuna which was short for Hakuna Matatta...  

The cloest thing to Chase that is not to close I can come up with is Chance...  Just a few thoughts


----------



## Renysmom

Maybe a Thanksgiving themed name since you got him Thanksgiving week??


----------



## fakereadhed

3guysandagal said:


> Here are a few ideas...
> 
> Mickey
> Goofy
> Donald
> Walt
> 
> 
> Sense a theme here..???



Yeah, the family squashed all the Disney names(I tried Mickey and Walt) but maybe I could come up with one that they wouldn't _know_ was a Disney name...


----------



## mainegal

Mister Potato Head!
It is really Hasbro, not Disney.

But, no, your new dog does not look like a potato head!

How about Randy?


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> There are actually 3 ways to get from the airport to WDW . . .
> You can take 417 or 528, otherwise known as the Beachline . . . Both of these are toll roads, 417 is the quickest and will cost about $3 in tolls.
> There is also a non toll road option but it is not suggested as it is mostly back roads, and stoplights . . . lots and lots of stoplights.





tlcoke said:


> Alamo, is on airport property.  Up until just recently all car rentals at MCO were offsite.  Hertz is the only major rental company still not on airport property in Orlando.



Since our rental ended up through Hertz, we get the shuttle to off airport property. Plus side is, I used to drive to the airport weekly from Disney dropping off/picking up my roommates friends (or roommates once they got canned from the program). So no toll road for us!  Jaime can see Orange Blossom Trail in its raw splendor!! And maybe I can get Sonny's to go...



sshaw10060 said:


> Where's Todd tonight?  Just not the same without him.



We had friends in from Pennsylvania and the guest room doubles as the office/computer room. So no internet when we have stay over company. On a side note, looks like a road trip to Hershey is in the cards for next summer.



tlcoke said:


> That's because Todd is Special....He's famous you know.



Todd is SPECIAL and Famous. Grammar counts.



sah95 said:


> Famous!?  Maybe I can get an autograph??



I never turn down my adoring public! :insert Norma Desmond pose here:



diswishes said:


> Well mom next time you come visit me I'll take you, we have one at town center



Glad you are at least keeping up with some of the Rumpus!!!



katscradle said:


> I call it smart, you call it cheap. Either way it works.
> If the tree was on the floor, Alice ( I think that's her name)
> would be peeing on it.



Our pups are afraid of all the trees we put up. I am glad for that!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

fakereadhed said:


> Jake- but we tried it out and it was too close to Chase. I don't want the poor dog to think I want him to eat his dinner and my son to think I want him to lay down. Could cause some problems I think.
> 
> Between the five of us, we can't come up with a name we agree on. Our other dog is Oliver.



How about Dodger?  As in "Artful Dodger"?


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> I am not looking forward to this week!! My 20 minute commute is now 45 minutes this week, as I am in Sanford dogsitting. Luckily its only 3 days though!




Well at least there is an upside, only 3 days!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I am an overachiever, aren't I?




I am so glad everything is going good and you are enjoying it!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> If you saw my Facebook status then you know what I'm talking about.



I am hoping to sneek out tomorrow night!
I am glad you had a great time!


----------



## katscradle

fakereadhed said:


> Just have to share- I got a new baby today! A 6wk old black lab/chow mix from the animal rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came w/same name as my son- Chase. Any name ideas?



I think he is so sweet!
I vote for figment


----------



## 3guysandagal

fakereadhed said:


> Just have to share- I got a new baby today! A 6wk old black lab/chow mix from the animal rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came w/same name as my son- Chase. Any name ideas?



I've got it!

SIDNEY!


----------



## krissy2803

UrsulasShadow said:


> How about Dodger?  As in "Artful Dodger"?



My dog's name is Dodger! 
And here he is...Dodger is on the left. Wally on the right. Any chance to show off my furbabies.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Maybe it would help if you turned out the lights on the Christmas tree?



if they were on - every once in a while the 12 year old still gets wild, usually when she is tired.


----------



## AnneR

> We had friends in from Pennsylvania and the guest room doubles as the office/computer room. So no internet when we have stay over company. On a side note, looks like a road trip to Hershey is in the cards for next summer.



Hershey's about an hour and a half from my place...

Just saying...


----------



## AnneR

Happy Monday!  Very short week of work for me - only Monday and Tuesday officially.  I have a call scheduled on Wednesday morning I need to do.

I would be celebrating a good nights sleep this morning but we had a smoke detector chirping last night.  We just put new batteries in last week

My personal DAP countdown is at 17 days.  Right after Thanksgiving the piles are going to start for real.  Right now, when I think of something, I am putting it on my list.

I am still trying to decide if it would be easier to carry on the cookies or to check them...


----------



## Renysmom

Good morning all. 

Today is my Wednesday!  Easier to think along those lines when it's another rainy Monday morning..

I have the pleasure of looking towards a 12:30 4 hour staff meeting today.  I may be playing with eTicket under the table 

Wish I could call in sick   Have a wonderful day


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today is my Wednesday!  Easier to think along those lines when it's another rainy Monday morning..
> 
> I have the pleasure of looking towards a 12:30 4 hour staff meeting today.  I may be playing with eTicket under the table
> 
> Wish I could call in sick   Have a wonderful day



Morning Kelly!

I guess this is my Wednesday as well - I have my typical Monday morning meetings 8:30 - 12:00.  So between the two of us, the day is done!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Anne, Kelly & Everyone!!  

Happy Monday (or Thursday for me)!!!  I work today and tomorrow and then my 3 day holiday starts.  

I think I like this work schedule 2 days on and 5 days off.

Getting ready to head out on the morning walk and listen to the email show.

My day entails, Service Technician at 8:00 a.m., printer went down during maintenance on Friday - needs a new heat rod in the fuser, plus it needs Fuser Maintenance which we had already scheduled for this morning -  (like an oil change on a car).  I have two postcard mailings to process & print.. then maybe some free time on the DIS.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Anne, Kelly & Everyone!!
> 
> Happy Monday (or Thursday for me)!!!  I work today and tomorrow and then my 3 day holiday starts.
> 
> I think I like this work schedule 2 days on and 5 days off.
> 
> Getting ready to head out on the morning walk and listen to the email show.
> 
> My day entails, Service Technician at 8:00 a.m., printer went down during maintenance on Friday - needs a new heat rod in the fuser, plus it needs Fuser Maintenance which we had already scheduled for this morning -  (like an oil change on a car).  I have two postcard mailings to process & print.. then maybe some free time on the DIS.



Have a great walk Tracey - they are saying that our temperatures are actually dropping right now.


----------



## mainegal

Renysmom said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Today is my Wednesday!  Easier to think along those lines when it's another rainy Monday morning..



Hey, me too! i never thought of it that way.
I am taking Friday as a vacation day. I will probably roast a turkey on Friday.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Have a great walk Tracey - they are saying that our temperatures are actually dropping right now.



We held in the upper 40's over night and are to be near 60 today.  The temps here are to begin dropping on Thursday with highs only in the 40s by Friday.


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning DAP Friends!!!!

10½ work days until DAP!!!!


Whoaaaa DAP!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP Friends!!!!
> 
> 10½ work days until DAP!!!!
> 
> 
> Whoaaaa DAP!!!!



Good Morning Todd!!!



Whoaaaa DAP!!!!​
9½ work days until DAP!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Oh and Facebook is acting wonky for me and won't let me see 'older events'. So I am not up to date with everyone's non-DIS activities.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Hershey's about an hour and a half from my place...
> 
> Just saying...



I know there were some DISers there last year...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP Friends!!!!
> 
> 10½ work days until DAP!!!!
> 
> 
> Whoaaaa DAP!!!!



So if I keep with my vacation request I have 91/2 days of work - scheduled to be off Monday but had a change of plans for the weekend.  I may just work instead.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I know there were some DISers there last year...



We should think about a multi-state DIS meet.


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Hershey's about an hour and a half from my place...
> 
> Just saying...



Me too!


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

Thanksgiving is almost upon us. It will only be me and my mom so after we are done eating I am going to start packing.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> We should think about a multi-state DIS meet.





DVCsince02 said:


> Me too!



My BFF's partner works at the Hershey hotel...but we were offered a room at their place, not the hotel. :durn:

But sounds like a plan to me. When is the best time to go? Obviously when school is out for the kiddos...


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Thanksgiving is almost upon us. It will only be me and my mom so after we are done eating I am going to start packing.



My sister is having the meal. My plans include:
3 or 4 am until 6:15am Thursday morning, Doorbuster Sale at Meijer. (Wii Fit Plus is calling my name.)
3pm Dinner two counties away.
3 or 4 am Friday until we fall down or run out of spending money: Black Friday Sales.
Try to drag self out of bed to check out Saturday sales.

DP wants to get a PS3. I'm looking for the best combo/bundle deal.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP Friends!!!!
> 
> 10½ work days until DAP!!!!
> 
> 
> Whoaaaa DAP!!!!



I like how you think 




jeanigor said:


> My BFF's partner works at the Hershey hotel...but we were offered a room at their place, not the hotel. :durn:
> 
> But sounds like a plan to me. When is the best time to go? Obviously when school is out for the kiddos...



Count me in, it's only a few hours from here..


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> My BFF's partner works at the Hershey hotel...but we were offered a room at their place, not the hotel. :durn:
> 
> But sounds like a plan to me. When is the best time to go? Obviously when school is out for the kiddos...



We've stayed at the Hershey Lodge before.  Chris is wanting to golf there.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone:  I know I posted this yesterday, but I wanted to repost it in case anyone missed it.



> Greetings Everyone: I know we have had some people that aren't able to participate in our GKTW Voluntourist Group.  Believe me, I understand.  There's so much going on that weekend.  However, here's another way people could help out.  GKTW has a wish list of items they need for their families.  I cut this from their recent news letter.  If people want to bring an item from the wish list, I will take them all over from the DIS Unplugged on Saturday morning.  You can drop wish list items off at the seminar on Friday, and I'll take them over on Saturday.  Here's the list:


----------



## kimisabella

We'd be up for a Hershey meet.  We are about 3 hours away, but, we've been there before and the drive is no problem.  The summer time would be great.


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  I know I posted this yesterday, but I wanted to repost it in case anyone missed it.



The GKTW List is noted on my shopping list for later in the week.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> The University official Holiday is December 25 - January 1 (unless either of these fall on Saturday or Sunday, then it would include Friday or Monday accordingly).  This applies to 95% of the university but there are those positions that are considered "necessary" and they work 365 days a year and they are to be given equal Comp Time for the Holidays they work in addition to being paid a differential as Holiday Pay.  Luckily my position does not fall into this category, though we have had to come in a do some printing over a holiday before, that was time sensitive.



It works great unless your are salaried. Then you work harder with no payback.  They say we can take another day off as comp, but I don't use all my vacation time anyway.



AnneR said:


> Well truthfully, we never close so it is possible to need to work holidays but I have paid my dues.  I do work some of the other holidays and this year, I will be "on" for the holiday season, meaning I could get called for major issues, etc.



I do refuse to work Thanksgiving day and Christmas day.  If we host a holiday at our house I always take the day before and after off as well.



jeanigor said:


> My BFF's partner works at the Hershey hotel...but we were offered a room at their place, not the hotel. :durn:
> But sounds like a plan to me. When is the best time to go? Obviously when school is out for the kiddos...



We have been wanting to go to Hershey. We would definitely make the drive.


----------



## dpuck1998

Morning all

Threw out the back yesterday   Ice/heat hoping I'm back in action for tomorrow.

Ohh...and for all the twi-talk...







for Mike

THISISTHECODE


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Threw out the back yesterday   Ice/heat hoping I'm back in action for tomorrow.


Take care of that back Don.


----------



## wildfan1473

Morning everyone!

Lots of pages to catch up on 

It's been a busy weekend.  Playing nurse to a husband who had knee surgery  but refused to be laid up all weekend the way he was supposed to be. He took the bandages off this morning, and is surprised by how much it bled and how swollen it still is.  Well, DUH!  Just because it doesn't hurt doesn't mean you can keep walking on it!  Sheesh! 

Meanwhile, I got to haul the boys around for hockey, haircuts, and get ready for a birthday party.  We had DS7's party at Chuck E Cheese last night, his bday is on Wednesday, - I realized about 4:00 on Saturday I had no cake ordered - oops.  

I have lots of computer work to catch up on today, then bake pumpkin bread before a busy afternoon and evening with the boys.  

Oh, and btw, all this Hershey Park talk is making me remember my 7th grade class trip, and being late for the bus back to school because the group I was with was getting splatter-paint hats done.  I'm hoping to have the boys in Philly Father's Day weekend (DH may come too  ) to go to the Twins-Phillies game.  Just sayin'


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Threw out the back yesterday   Ice/heat hoping I'm back in action for tomorrow.


Take care Don...You'll need your back walking all over Disney World.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
Well I will be in and out all day!
I have to start putting things in the suitcase, as they are cleaned and folded.
According to my packing list 121 items need to be packed!
Good thing I have a list, I would never remember that  many things.
The important things are already packed.
DAP badges, passports, and bank cards & CC.
So anything else I forget we can buy down there.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Threw out the back yesterday   Ice/heat hoping I'm back in action for tomorrow.




Sorry to hear this Don, I know how painful that can be.
Here's hoping you are 100% real soon again!


----------



## firsttimemom

HAPPY MONDAY! It's birthday day here- Lindsay's 12 and Patrick's 10. Last year we took them to Disneyland. This year it's a bit more, um, quiet. We're going to the movies and then out to dinner when DH gets home. Here's a pic of them w/ their bday buttons in line for the Matterhorn:


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

fakereadhed said:


> Just have to share- I got a new baby today! A 6wk old black lab/chow mix from the animal rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came w/same name as my son- Chase. Any name ideas?




How cute is he.   Name him Mickey.  he he he  or Bingo since he was lucky to be adopted.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning everyone.   I had a productive weekend and 75% of the boxes are out of my garage    I have busted it out my friends.  

DAP is very close and for me I get to see my sister in 2 short weeks from today.   I am so excited my son misses her so much.  

The hershey hotel brings back so many memories from trips there for girlscouts.   Have fun up there peeps.   You will love it.

I start this P90X today with my husband wish me luck.   My large butt needs to get in gear now that I am not livng out of my car 4 days a week and eating crap food.  So time to get busy on the diet and exercise.  

Happy holiday week.   I can not wait to have our new friends over for Thanksgivng.   One is a vegan so this should be interesting.


----------



## hideeh

Good Monday morning!

Busy weekend for me, so lots to catch up on the thread this morning. I hope everyone had a great weekend and we are now that much closer to DAP!


----------



## georgemoe

Renysmom said:


> Maybe a Thanksgiving themed name since you got him Thanksgiving week??



If you stick with a Thanksgiving theme how about Drumstick or Wishbone. Cute pup! 



dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Threw out the back yesterday   Ice/heat hoping I'm back in action for tomorrow.
> 
> Ohh...and for all the twi-talk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Mike
> 
> THISISTHECODE





ADP said:


> Take care Don...You'll need your back walking all over Disney World.



He always has the double stroller Aaron. Take care of that back Don.


----------



## Dodie

Phillip is teaching our German Shepherd Greta to "attack" using the word "Twilight."  After just this weekend, he has her rushing to him and grabbing his hand whenever he says it.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone. It started snowing here last night. I think it is suppose to stop and clear up tonight.


Don, sorry about your back. Take it easy and get better. 

Katherine, happy packing today. Only a few more days and then you'll be off to WDW!   

Dave, I have a list of items for GKTW that I will drop off at the seminar. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## spaddy

So we are planning a summer time meet at Hershey.  I love Hershey!



jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP Friends!!!!
> 
> 10½ work days until DAP!!!!
> 
> 
> Whoaaaa DAP!!!!



Only 4 more days of work for me.



jeanigor said:


> Oh and Facebook is acting wonky for me and won't let me see 'older events'. So I am not up to date with everyone's non-DIS activities.



It was acting like that for me too.  I am sure I missed some stuff.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.   I had a productive weekend and 75% of the boxes are out of my garage    I have busted it out my friends.
> 
> DAP is very close and for me I get to see my sister in 2 short weeks from today.   I am so excited my son misses her so much.
> 
> The hershey hotel brings back so many memories from trips there for girlscouts.   Have fun up there peeps.   You will love it.
> 
> I start this P90X today with my husband wish me luck.   My large butt needs to get in gear now that I am not livng out of my car 4 days a week and eating crap food.  So time to get busy on the diet and exercise.
> 
> Happy holiday week.   I can not wait to have our new friends over for Thanksgivng.   *One is a vegan so this should be interesting*.



Good luck with that.  I can't imagine not eating cheese.


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Phillip is teaching our German Shepherd Greta to "attack" using the word "Twilight."  After just this weekend, he has her rushing to him and grabbing his hand whenever he says it.



I love that man!


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Threw out the back yesterday   Ice/heat hoping I'm back in action for tomorrow.



Take care of yourself Don, we need you in tip-top shape for DAP!


----------



## AnneR

Off to next meeting


----------



## Dodie

Dodie said:


> Phillip is teaching our German Shepherd Greta to "attack" using the word "Twilight."  After just this weekend, he has her rushing to him and grabbing his hand whenever he says it.





dpuck1998 said:


> I love that man!



He wanted to make sure that Don, Paul, and George knew of his plan.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Phillip is teaching our German Shepherd Greta to "attack" using the word "Twilight."  After just this weekend, he has her rushing to him and grabbing his hand whenever he says it.




Dodie this is so bad!
We will have to see what we can come up with to get him back for this one!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone. It started snowing here last night. I think it is suppose to stop and clear up tonight.
> 
> 
> Don, sorry about your back. Take it easy and get better.
> 
> Katherine, happy packing today. Only a few more days and then you'll be off to WDW!
> 
> Dave, I have a list of items for GKTW that I will drop off at the seminar. Thanks for doing this.



Thanks Anna!
I am also clearing all my FB games as well today!
I am so excited!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> He wanted to make sure that Don, Paul, and George knew of his plan.



Dodie I think you need to get Phillip a babysitter while you are at DAP!


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> He wanted to make sure that Don, Paul, and George knew of his plan.



Hi Dodie. Please convey to Phillip he has my back anytime! Good man.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

fakereadhed said:


> Just have to share- I got a new baby today! A 6wk old black lab/chow mix from the animal rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came w/same name as my son- Chase. Any name ideas?



That pic took my breath away!  What a beautiful pup...if he were ours he'd either be Angus and Finn (scottish background).  You are so lucky to have him!!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Our morning started out later than normal...didn't get home until 3 after the Springsteen concert.  I drove home and what a challenge that was.  We were sooo tired.  What a great concert, though!  3 1/2 hours and he just gave it the entire time.  It was Little Stevie's b-day and they brought him out a cake...so many other great moments as well.  I will post a pic of DH and I later, once I've downloaded pics.  About to make some Kraft Dinner for DS, heading out to pick him up for lunch from school...don't get to do that too often, so the fun continues just at a slower pace.


----------



## exwdwcm

good morning crazy girls and boys!  only 17 days til WDW/DAP!!!  but who's counting?

HOpe everyone has a fabulous turkey week.  Lots to be thankful for. like that cosmo slushie i just read about!


----------



## spaddy

disneydreamgirl said:


> Our morning started out later than normal...didn't get home until 3 after the Springsteen concert.  I drove home and what a challenge that was.  We were sooo tired.  What a great concert, though!  3 1/2 hours and he just gave it the entire time.  It was Little Stevie's b-day and they brought him out a cake...so many other great moments as well.  I will post a pic of DH and I later, once I've downloaded pics.  About to make some Kraft Dinner for DS, heading out to pick him up for lunch from school...don't get to do that too often, so the fun continues just at a slower pace.



Sounds like fun.  I can't imagine crossing the border after a concert.  You had to cross the border right?


----------



## sshaw10060

Do you work with one of those people who distorts the truth to make things happen the way they want them to? I do, and I would have to kill her if I wasn't in the Christmas spirit.  She just made my life so hard for no good reason.

This vent is now over.....

Hopefully my afternoon will be better.


----------



## exwdwcm

AnneR said:


> Happy Monday! Very short week of work for me - only Monday and Tuesday officially. I have a call scheduled on Wednesday morning I need to do.
> 
> I would be celebrating a good nights sleep this morning but we had a smoke detector chirping last night. We just put new batteries in last week
> 
> My personal DAP countdown is at 17 days. Right after Thanksgiving the piles are going to start for real. Right now, when I think of something, I am putting it on my list.
> 
> I am still trying to decide if it would be easier to carry on the cookies or to check them...


17 days for us too! yippeee!!  I like how you think- today is my wednesday too!   i am hoping we only work a half day on wednesday.   



dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Threw out the back yesterday  Ice/heat hoping I'm back in action for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> THISISTHECODE


feel better Don!



wildfan1473 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Lots of pages to catch up on
> 
> It's been a busy weekend. Playing nurse to a husband who had knee surgery but refused to be laid up all weekend the way he was supposed to be. He took the bandages off this morning, and is surprised by how much it bled and how swollen it still is. Well, DUH! Just because it doesn't hurt doesn't mean you can keep walking on it! Sheesh!
> 
> Meanwhile, I got to haul the boys around for hockey, haircuts, and get ready for a birthday party. We had DS7's party at Chuck E Cheese last night, his bday is on Wednesday, - I realized about 4:00 on Saturday I had no cake ordered - oops.
> 
> I have lots of computer work to catch up on today, then bake pumpkin bread before a busy afternoon and evening with the boys.


ouch Jennifer- hope DH is up and better soon and not pushing too hard



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a productive weekend and 75% of the boxes are out of my garage  I have busted it out my friends.
> 
> I start this P90X today with my husband wish me luck. My large butt needs to get in gear now that I am not livng out of my car 4 days a week and eating crap food. So time to get busy on the diet and exercise.
> 
> Happy holiday week. I can not wait to have our new friends over for Thanksgivng. One is a vegan so this should be interesting.


good luck on the P90X, i want to hear how it goes, i've heard so much about it, i might just have to think about doing it.   Can you do it mostly at home, right?  and yeah on unpacking! 

a foggy day here in Dallas.  but at least our boys pulled out a win (barely).   I think i am going to start packing some this weekend if I find time.  We are hosting turkey at our house thursday, then driving up to Oklahoma for the in laws on friday probably (after the black friday shopping!).   I saw a great deal on a portable dvd player for the trip for DS on the plane at Target!


----------



## scarlett873

Howdy peeps!!

I'm enjoying my day off today! Well...I still have school tonight, but the day is mine all mine...


----------



## spaddy

sshaw10060 said:


> Do you work with one of those people who distorts the truth to make things happen the way they want them to? I do, and I would have to kill her if I wasn't in the Christmas spirit.  She just made my life so hard for no good reason.
> 
> This vent is now over.....
> 
> Hopefully my afternoon will be better.



Yes and I am related to them.


----------



## jeanigor

Just went and checked the mail (needed to get out from behind my desk)...

Got my DIS-A-Palooza shirt from Cafe Press!!!

Going to try it on now.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Do you work with one of those people who distorts the truth to make things happen the way they want them to? I do, and I would have to kill her if I wasn't in the Christmas spirit.  She just made my life so hard for no good reason.
> 
> This vent is now over.....
> 
> Hopefully my afternoon will be better.



I'm stuck with people that won't pony up and take care of their own responsibilities. I don't like my job performance being hindered because I am doing half of your work because you are lazy and/or inept. GRRRR. 

Off to try on DAP wear. That will make me smile.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

exwdwcm said:


> good luck on the P90X, i want to hear how it goes, i've heard so much about it, i might just have to think about doing it.   Can you do it mostly at home, right?  and yeah on unpacking!



I've had a few co-workers do the P90x workout.  It drove me crazy hearing them discuss it every day.  But I will admit it did work for them.  They are getting ready to start it again and added a few more people to the cult


----------



## tickledtink33

What is the P90x workout?


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I'm stuck with people that won't pony up and take care of their own responsibilities. I don't like my job performance being hindered because I am doing half of your work because you are lazy and/or inept. GRRRR.
> 
> Off to try on DAP wear. That will make me smile.



SO sorry about your work situation. How perfectly misterable!

Hope you enjoyed trying on your DAP wear. Do you have a special DAP tiara?


----------



## jeanigor

My t-shirt is true to size. Just a little long. Makes me remember how short I am.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> SO sorry about your work situation. How perfectly misterable!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed trying on your DAP wear. Do you have a special DAP tiara?



Official DAP tiara, no. One that I have slated for the TSMM Party, yes.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Official DAP tiara, no. One that I have slated for the TSMM Party, yes.



Is it decorated with toys from the attraction?


----------



## mainegal

tickledtink33 said:


> What is the P90x workout?




"P90X® is a revolutionary system of 12 sweat-inducing, muscle-pumping workouts, designed to transform your body from regular to ripped in just 90 days. You'll also receive a comprehensive 3-phase nutrition plan, specially designed supplement options, a detailed fitness guide, a calendar to track your progress, online peer support, and much more. "

A $600.00 value for only 3 monthly payments of $39.95 (+$19.95 s&h)

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/p90x.do?code=P90XDOTCOM


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> My t-shirt is true to size. Just a little long. Makes me remember *how short I am*.



Hi stumpy.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi stumpy.





Are you sure that wasn't meant for Aaron?


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> "P90X® is a revolutionary system of 12 sweat-inducing, muscle-pumping workouts, designed to transform your body from regular to ripped in just 90 days. You'll also receive a comprehensive 3-phase nutrition plan, specially designed supplement options, a detailed fitness guide, a calendar to track your progress, online peer support, and much more. "
> 
> A $600.00 value for only 3 monthly payments of $39.95 (+$19.95 s&h)
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/p90x.do?code=P90XDOTCOM



Thanks Lyn

I had looked it up. Not for me. Don't want to pay $100 for a workout system. I already workout 1-2 hours per day. Plus I am training for the Wine and Dine half marathon relay. I don't think it would be possible to do a strenuous one hour workout and run too. I'm sure it works for some people.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Thanks Lyn
> 
> I had looked it up. Not for me. Don't want to pay $100 for a workout system. I already workout 1-2 hours per day. Plus I am training for the Wine and Dine half marathon relay. I don't think it would be possible to do a strenuous one hour workout and run too. I'm sure it works for some people.



The countdown for Wine and Dine Half Marathon goes us once I get back from DAP!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> The countdown for Wine and Dine Half Marathon goes us once I get back from DAP!!!



I'm in discussions to attend the wine and dine.  Is there still availability?


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm in discussions to attend the wine and dine.  Is there still availability?



For the Half Marathon and Half Marathon Relay, there seems to be no notice of being full or a percentage of registration given.

The 5K Family run registration doesn't open until 1-1-2010.

13 & Under registration also opens on 1-1-2010.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR   	221
tlcoke 	165
mainegal 	160
katscradle 	136
Launchpad11B 	85
jeanigor 	67
disneydreamgirl 	66
georgemoe 	66
corky441 	64
DVCsince02 	62


Sixth...wow. I don't know how to feel about that.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> My t-shirt is true to size. Just a little long. Makes me remember how short I am.



How does the thong fit?


----------



## kimisabella

I have a question and need some advice.  Anytime we go away, we leave my dog with my parents, he knows them and it's always fine.  This time, my parents are coming with us and we have a choice as to what to do with the dog.  We can leave him at home, and my sister (whom he knows) will come in 3X a day to walk/feed him, or we can take him to my FIL's house (whom he really doesn't know).  

The thought of him home alone is sad, but, at least he is in familiar surroundings and I know he will be fine.  My FIL lives in Brooklyn and although he won't be alone, he is in unfamiliar surroundings and I'll be afraid he could get loose, scared, ect..  We can't bring him to a boarding place, he would just go crazy and be miserable, he is a small pomeranian and is getting old and cranky.  I'm leaning towards leaving him home and having my sister come in.  Thoughts?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

spaddy said:


> Sounds like fun.  I can't imagine crossing the border after a concert.  You had to cross the border right?



Yes, 1.5 hours on the bridge...not fun but there were only three wickets open!!!  And then we eventually faced the only impolite and cranky Canadian border guard we've ever encountered.  Maybe he was mad 'cause all of his co-workers were at the concert and they were short-staffed to deal with that madness!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> How does the thong fit?




I have no idea what you're talking about.


The boxes look big, though I didn't try them on.....


----------



## disneydreamgirl

sshaw10060 said:


> Do you work with one of those people who distorts the truth to make things happen the way they want them to? I do, and I would have to kill her if I wasn't in the Christmas spirit.  She just made my life so hard for no good reason.
> 
> This vent is now over.....
> 
> Hopefully my afternoon will be better.



Sorry to hear that!  This too shall pass, my friend. You are the better person.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> I have a question and need some advice.  Anytime we go away, we leave my dog with my parents, he knows them and it's always fine.  This time, my parents are coming with us and we have a choice as to what to do with the dog.  We can leave him at home, and my sister (whom he knows) will come in 3X a day to walk/feed him, or we can take him to my FIL's house (whom he really doesn't know).
> 
> The thought of him home alone is sad, but, at least he is in familiar surroundings and I know he will be fine.  My FIL lives in Brooklyn and although he won't be alone, he is in unfamiliar surroundings and I'll be afraid he could get loose, scared, ect..  We can't bring him to a boarding place, he would just go crazy and be miserable, he is a small pomeranian and is getting old and cranky.  I'm leaning towards leaving him home and having my sister come in.  Thoughts?



I would be faced with a similar situation if DP were ever to go on vacation with me. We used to have them stay at my grandma's house, but now she has her own dog and by her own admission, she can't keep up with three active dogs. I would have to rely upon my mom to come and let them out and feed them or board them.

I think having them in a familiar place is better than someplace foreign.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kimisabella said:


> I have a question and need some advice.  Anytime we go away, we leave my dog with my parents, he knows them and it's always fine.  This time, my parents are coming with us and we have a choice as to what to do with the dog.  We can leave him at home, and my sister (whom he knows) will come in 3X a day to walk/feed him, or we can take him to my FIL's house (whom he really doesn't know).
> 
> The thought of him home alone is sad, but, at least he is in familiar surroundings and I know he will be fine.  My FIL lives in Brooklyn and although he won't be alone, he is in unfamiliar surroundings and I'll be afraid he could get loose, scared, ect..  We can't bring him to a boarding place, he would just go crazy and be miserable, he is a small pomeranian and is getting old and cranky.  I'm leaning towards leaving him home and having my sister come in.  Thoughts?



My two cents would be to have him at home and your sister come in 3x per day for him.  He'll be comfortable and you'll likely worry less.


----------



## exwdwcm

kimisabella said:


> I have a question and need some advice. Anytime we go away, we leave my dog with my parents, he knows them and it's always fine. This time, my parents are coming with us and we have a choice as to what to do with the dog. We can leave him at home, and my sister (whom he knows) will come in 3X a day to walk/feed him, or we can take him to my FIL's house (whom he really doesn't know).
> 
> The thought of him home alone is sad, but, at least he is in familiar surroundings and I know he will be fine. My FIL lives in Brooklyn and although he won't be alone, he is in unfamiliar surroundings and I'll be afraid he could get loose, scared, ect.. We can't bring him to a boarding place, he would just go crazy and be miserable, he is a small pomeranian and is getting old and cranky. I'm leaning towards leaving him home and having my sister come in. Thoughts?


i would say at home with your sister is probably better.   I know our dogs sleep most of the day.  they are home for 9-10 hours alone during the day and do fine.   I think familiar surroundings would be better and your sister can just give extra love time when she is there. 

We are boarding our two for the first time in their 10 years.   We are putting them with my sisters dog, who they enjoy playing with.  We got a 10x4 kennel/suite, that has a floor to ceiling window looking out onto a sidewalk and busy street wtih lots of sunlight and activity to watch. It is really just a large room, we bring their beds, they can even stick a 'cushiony chair' in there for them to lay on like at home.  they pipe in music.   There is also a webcam.   they get walked 3x a day, love sessions, snacks etc.   Plus we might stick them in 'day care' f(for a litlte exta $$) or a few days while there for more freedom to run/play with other dogs.   I am nervous about it, but I toured the place and it is highly recommended in DFW, in all the 'best of' magazines here etc.   It isn't cheap, but I figure worth it for their comfort.  I don't want them stuck in a little cage for 10 days!   We are gone 10 days/10 nights.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Do you work with one of those people who distorts the truth to make things happen the way they want them to? I do, and I would have to kill her if I wasn't in the Christmas spirit.  She just made my life so hard for no good reason.
> 
> This vent is now over.....
> 
> Hopefully my afternoon will be better.



One of my managers is this way - I hate being in the position of being suspicious of what she is telling me all the time but I  hate getting burned when I go out on a limb to support her and then the truth comes out.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> My t-shirt is true to size. Just a little long. Makes me remember how short I am.



Pictures please - how can we give fashion advice without seeing you model...


----------



## disneydreamgirl

exwdwcm said:


> i would say at home with your sister is probably better.   I know our dogs sleep most of the day.  they are home for 9-10 hours alone during the day and do fine.   I think familiar surroundings would be better and your sister can just give extra love time when she is there.
> 
> We are boarding our two for the first time in their 10 years.   We are putting them with my sisters dog, who they enjoy playing with.  We got a 10x4 kennel/suite, that has a floor to ceiling window looking out onto a sidewalk and busy street wtih lots of sunlight and activity to watch. It is really just a large room, we bring their beds, they can even stick a 'cushiony chair' in there for them to lay on like at home.  they pipe in music.   There is also a webcam.   they get walked 3x a day, love sessions, snacks etc.   Plus we might stick them in 'day care' f(for a litlte exta $$) or a few days while there for more freedom to run/play with other dogs.   I am nervous about it, but I toured the place and it is highly recommended in DFW, in all the 'best of' magazines here etc.   It isn't cheap, but I figure worth it for their comfort.  I don't want them stuck in a little cage for 10 days!   We are gone 10 days/10 nights.



Wow, that sounds like quite the place...they might not want to come home after that.   Like a deluxe doggy vacay...


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Pictures please - how can we give fashion advice without seeing you model...



Thank you for not using that reply to Scott's post about the thong!!!!



disneydreamgirl said:


> Wow, that sounds like quite the place...they might not want to come home after that.   Like a deluxe doggy vacay...



We have a place like that here. To send one of my pups there for the length of my trip, it would double the cost of my vacation.

Do US hotels still have pet friendly rooms? Mine are tiny and can fit on a plane....


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

jeanigor said:


> The countdown for Wine and Dine Half Marathon goes us once I get back from DAP!!!





dpuck1998 said:


> I'm in discussions to attend the wine and dine.  Is there still availability?





jeanigor said:


> For the Half Marathon and Half Marathon Relay, there seems to be no notice of being full or a percentage of registration given.
> 
> The 5K Family run registration doesn't open until 1-1-2010.
> 
> 13 & Under registration also opens on 1-1-2010.


Interesting, I didn't know people were discussing the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  I'm interested in it if I can get it to work out in the schedule.  If they haven't listed a percentage yet, it means it's not yet 50% full.


----------



## AnneR

> Thank you for not using that reply to Scott's post about the thong!!!!



I have to admit that the thought occurred to me  But this is a family board.


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Interesting, I didn't know people were discussing the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  I'm interested in it if I can get it to work out in the schedule.  If they haven't listed a percentage yet, it means it's not yet 50% full.



Anna (aspen37) and Kim (tickledink33) are doing the Half Marathon Relay.
I'd like to do the Half (and try to keep pace with them for each leg).
I'd really like if I could convince DP to do it too. That way its not like a super Disney overload for a first-timer.

The 5K family dash through the MK looks like fun too.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I have to admit that the thought occurred to me  But this is a family board.



So does that mean I should check my facebook inbox???


----------



## DVCsince02

Andrea, what about a house sitter?  Do you have a babysitter for the girls, or a family member, that can stay at your house and take care of the dog?

If not, I say have your sister come over and take care of the dog.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> So does that mean I should check my facebook inbox???





Actually can't do FB from work computer - I would have to whip out the Iphone and I just don't have the energy today.

Maybe I will send you a special message later


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Actually can't do FB from work computer - I would have to whip out the Iphone and I just don't have the energy today.
> 
> Maybe I will send you a special message later



Paul is earning his drinks by keeping track of violations...I'll do it my way.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Paul is earning his drinks by keeping track of violations...I'll do it my way.



Thanks for the smile - I am good for a water.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Thanks for the smile - I am good for a water.



You're not supposed to come up with the payment until you get the pic.....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> You're not supposed to come up with the payment until you get the pic.....



I come from a single payer system


----------



## AnneR

Ho Ho Ho who wouldn't know...


----------



## tickledtink33

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Interesting, I didn't know people were discussing the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  I'm interested in it if I can get it to work out in the schedule.  If they haven't listed a percentage yet, it means it's not yet 50% full.



Anna (aspen37) and I are already registered for the 2 person relay.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Ho Ho Ho who wouldn't know...



Up on the house top reindeer pause....


----------



## AnneR

That was the song on the radio that got stuck in my head.


----------



## aspen37

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Interesting, I didn't know people were discussing the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  I'm interested in it if I can get it to work out in the schedule.  If they haven't listed a percentage yet, it means it's not yet 50% full.



Kim (tickledtink33) and I signed up on the 16th for the relay. We were thinking of doing the 5K also. It should be a fun time.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Anna (aspen37) and Kim (tickledink33) are doing the Half Marathon Relay.
> I'd like to do the Half (and try to keep pace with them for each leg).
> I'd really like if I could convince DP to do it too. That way its not like a super Disney overload for a first-timer.
> 
> The 5K family dash through the MK looks like fun too.



Kim and I are thinking of doing the 5K too. 
I think this would be a great way to introduce DP to WDW. Food and Wine is a great event.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Anna (aspen37) and Kim (tickledink33) are doing the Half Marathon Relay.
> I'd like to do the Half (and try to keep pace with them for each leg).
> I'd really like if I could convince DP to do it too. That way its not like a super Disney overload for a first-timer.
> 
> The 5K family dash through the MK looks like fun too.



I think I will have to try and keep pace with you.


----------



## mrzrich

Can somebody who has a post on page 1 add the GKTW wish list to page one.  Dave said if we bring items to the Seminar Friday he will take them to GKTW Saturday morning.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Kim and I are thinking of doing the 5K too.
> I think this would be a great way to introduce DP to WDW. Food and Wine is a great event.



I will be bringing up the situation over tree decorating this week. Possibly even present it as a birthday present to me kind of thing.



aspen37 said:


> I think I will have to try and keep pace with you.



Depends on which leg you take.


----------



## jeanigor

mrzrich said:


> Can somebody who has a post on page 1 add the GKTW wish list to page one.  Dave said if we bring items to the Seminar Friday he will take them to GKTW Saturday morning.



Love to. If I were anywhere on that page. I will add the link to my list of events in my siggie though.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> I would be faced with a similar situation if DP were ever to go on vacation with me. We used to have them stay at my grandma's house, but now she has her own dog and by her own admission, she can't keep up with three active dogs. I would have to rely upon my mom to come and let them out and feed them or board them.
> 
> I think having them in a familiar place is better than someplace foreign.



It's tough when you have a pet and have to worry about them in addition to everything else.  I think being home would be better as well.



disneydreamgirl said:


> My two cents would be to have him at home and your sister come in 3x per day for him.  He'll be comfortable and you'll likely worry less.



I will worry less, but I'll feel bad that he's alone.  It's probably the better choice.



exwdwcm said:


> i would say at home with your sister is probably better.   I know our dogs sleep most of the day.  they are home for 9-10 hours alone during the day and do fine.   I think familiar surroundings would be better and your sister can just give extra love time when she is there.
> 
> We are boarding our two for the first time in their 10 years.   We are putting them with my sisters dog, who they enjoy playing with.  We got a 10x4 kennel/suite, that has a floor to ceiling window looking out onto a sidewalk and busy street wtih lots of sunlight and activity to watch. It is really just a large room, we bring their beds, they can even stick a 'cushiony chair' in there for them to lay on like at home.  they pipe in music.   There is also a webcam.   they get walked 3x a day, love sessions, snacks etc.   Plus we might stick them in 'day care' f(for a litlte exta $$) or a few days while there for more freedom to run/play with other dogs.   I am nervous about it, but I toured the place and it is highly recommended in DFW, in all the 'best of' magazines here etc.   It isn't cheap, but I figure worth it for their comfort.  I don't want them stuck in a little cage for 10 days!   We are gone 10 days/10 nights.



Wow, that sounds great.  I don't even think we have anything like that around here.



DVCsince02 said:


> Andrea, what about a house sitter?  Do you have a babysitter for the girls, or a family member, that can stay at your house and take care of the dog?
> 
> If not, I say have your sister come over and take care of the dog.



I don't think Vinny would be too keen on a stranger staying in the house.  We really don't have a babysitter because my parents live a few blocks away from me and they are always the ones who watch the girls.  I think the choice is clear and he will stay home.

Thanks for all the replies, it's good to hear someone else's opinions and point of view!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I will be bringing up the situation over tree decorating this week. Possibly even present it as a birthday present to me kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on which leg you take.




Good luck with the WDW discussion!  


I plan on starting to go to the gym in January. I would start in December, but since I won't be here much it will just be a waste of $65.00.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi all! Just popping by to see how everyones day was. I just got my ME papers for DAP in the mail!!! YAHOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

kimisabella said:


> I have a question and need some advice.  Anytime we go away, we leave my dog with my parents, he knows them and it's always fine.  This time, my parents are coming with us and we have a choice as to what to do with the dog.  We can leave him at home, and my sister (whom he knows) will come in 3X a day to walk/feed him, or we can take him to my FIL's house (whom he really doesn't know).
> 
> The thought of him home alone is sad, but, at least he is in familiar surroundings and I know he will be fine.  My FIL lives in Brooklyn and although he won't be alone, he is in unfamiliar surroundings and I'll be afraid he could get loose, scared, ect..  We can't bring him to a boarding place, he would just go crazy and be miserable, he is a small pomeranian and is getting old and cranky.  I'm leaning towards leaving him home and having my sister come in.  Thoughts?



I find a pet sitter is a good way to go.  We have someone stay at the house, but that is personal preference.  If you want to find someone trustworthy try asking your vet if they have a tech that might be interested. That way there is someone you know taking care of your pet and your dog gets to stay at home.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps! Is everyone behaving over here today?


----------



## kimisabella

sshaw10060 said:


> I find a pet sitter is a good way to go.  We have someone stay at the house, but that is personal preference.  If you want to find someone trustworthy try asking your vet if they have a tech that might be interested. That way there is someone you know taking care of your pet and your dog gets to stay at home.



That's a great idea as well.  Unfortunatley because of dh's work, he's really leary about letting a stranger, even if recommended, in the house with "free reign".  My sister lives literally around the corner so I know she will always be available if she is needed... plus, she doesn't charge anything ....


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! Is everyone behaving over here today?



I just got here Paul, but in my quick catch-up I did not see any violations of the code.


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! Is everyone behaving over here today?



Don't worry Paul. I have been keeping them in line for you.


----------



## Launchpad11B

sshaw10060 said:


> Don't worry Paul. I have been keeping them in line for you.



Thanks buddy. These folks will go crazy without adult supervision.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> I just got here Paul, but in my quick catch-up I did not see any violations of the code.



Thank you. I'm considering making you my vice sergeant at arms in charge of violations when I'm not around. You show a great respect for "the code"!


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> My t-shirt is true to size. Just a little long. Makes me remember how short I am.



Just remember - you don't measure a man with a yardstick. 

and lets not go there ladies...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Thank you. I'm considering making you my vice sergeant at arms in charge of violations when I'm not around. You show a great respect for "the code"!



Thanks buddy!


I'm feeling verklempt....or would that be a violation?


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> 
> I'm feeling verklempt....or would that be a violation?



Go ahead and let it out. This is a great honor. No shame in showing emotion.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Go ahead and let it out. This is a great honor. No shame in showing emotion.



sniff...sniff...

I'd like to thank the the Academy, my family for supporting me during this rigorous time, and of course all the DISboarders that made this possible.

I have always strived to....to...to...

Oh, I cant continue..sniff...Thank you all!


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> sniff...sniff...
> 
> I'd like to thank the the Academy, my family for supporting me during this rigorous time, and of course all the DISboarders that made this possible.
> 
> I have always strived to....to...to...
> 
> Oh, I cant continue..sniff...Thank you all!



You done? Good. Now get back to work. We have violators to catch!


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks buddy. These folks will go crazy without adult supervision.



Wow. No one has ever called me an adult before.  I feel all grown up


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> AnneR   	221
> tlcoke 	165
> mainegal 	160
> katscradle 	136
> Launchpad11B 	85
> jeanigor 	67
> disneydreamgirl 	66
> georgemoe 	66
> corky441 	64
> DVCsince02 	62
> 
> 
> Sixth...wow. I don't know how to feel about that.




You will always be tops in our book, Todd!


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! Is everyone behaving over here today?




I am following the code to the best of my ability.


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> Wow. No one has ever called me an adult before.  I feel all grown up



I think you need a trip to Disney World so you can be a kid again! 
Enough with this adult stuff!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> I am following the code to the best of my ability.



I'm going to overlook your use of the snarky smiley and simply say, thank you.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> The countdown for Wine and Dine Half Marathon goes us once I get back from DAP!!!





dpuck1998 said:


> I'm in discussions to attend the wine and dine.  Is there still availability?





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Interesting, I didn't know people were discussing the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  I'm interested in it if I can get it to work out in the schedule.  If they haven't listed a percentage yet, it means it's not yet 50% full.





jeanigor said:


> Anna (aspen37) and Kim (tickledink33) are doing the Half Marathon Relay.
> I'd like to do the Half (and try to keep pace with them for each leg).
> I'd really like if I could convince DP to do it too. That way its not like a super Disney overload for a first-timer.
> 
> The 5K family dash through the MK looks like fun too.



Woohooo!! I'll start the cheering section!! 



3guysandagal said:


> sniff...sniff...
> 
> I'd like to thank the the Academy, my family for supporting me during this rigorous time, and of course all the DISboarders that made this possible.
> 
> I have always strived to....to...to...
> 
> Oh, I cant continue..sniff...Thank you all!


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm going to overlook your use of the snarky smiley and simply say, thank you.



Oh, dear... truly, the smile was not meant as snarky! I know the mouseover says "sarcastic". But I picked it because it is how I feel tonight. 
Tired, a little lopsided, but looking up. 

I bow  to the code!


----------



## Madi100

mainegal said:


> I am following the code to the best of my ability.




Oh, come on.  Be a little naughty.  It's kind of fun.  The other day I double posted, and it was the most exciting thing that happened to me all day long.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hello friends


----------



## Dodie

Paul - I don't know if you read today's posts, but Phillip would be disappointed if you missed #1757.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Phillip is teaching our German Shepherd Greta to "attack" using the word "Twilight."  After just this weekend, he has her rushing to him and grabbing his hand whenever he says it.



That is just naughty!  I think Phillip is just jealous because he doesn't have fangs.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

As my marine uncle would say.........

Know the code
Breathe the code
Live the code
Be the code

now what all that means I dont know 

He is really strict and always scared me a little.  he he he

Do those rules sound about right Paul?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Phillip is teaching our German Shepherd Greta to "attack" using the word "Twilight."  After just this weekend, he has her rushing to him and grabbing his hand whenever he says it.



Love it Dodie!


----------



## Launchpad11B

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> As my marine uncle would say.........
> 
> Know the code
> Breathe the code
> Live the code
> Be the code
> 
> now what all that means I dont know
> 
> He is really strict and always scared me a little.  he he he
> 
> Do those rules sound about right Paul?


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Just remember - you don't measure a man with a yardstick.
> 
> and lets not go there ladies...



Awww snap. Jeff beat me to the punch.



WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello friends



good evening young sir.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good evening DAP Pals. Trying to make it through the next 2 work days. 
Then FOUR DAYS OFF.  Sleeping in for 4 days in a row.  

I got a Florida Resident room discount flyer the other day.  Too bad I'm not a Florida resident. The discounts were 30% for Values, 35% for Moderates and 40% for Deluxes.  They had dates through June.  And they covered my April trip. I figure this should be opening up to maybe Disney Visa and AP holders soon. So keep your eyes open.

Kim


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Awww snap. Jeff beat me to the punch.



That's right.  You only need a ruler.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2337582


----------



## jeanigor

This is the way DP likes to eat his pumpkin pie. Sometimes I hate him because he eats all that 'bad' stuff and never gains an ounce.






This is me wearing my DAP shirt. Honest, I am not already drunk in the photo. Cross my heart.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Madi100 said:


> That's right.  You only need a ruler.



Like those little rulers you get in pencil boxes?


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> That's right.  You only need a ruler.










jeanigor said:


> This is the way DP likes to eat his pumpkin pie. Sometimes I hate him because he eats all that 'bad' stuff and never gains an ounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me wearing my DAP shirt. Honest, I am not already drunk in the photo. Cross my heart.



Don't you just want to give people like that a smack???

Shirt looks great


----------



## Madi100

UrsulasShadow said:


> Like those little rulers you get in pencil boxes?



LOL!!  In our Fish Extender we got a Tinker Bell ruler that is 8".  I always thought it was for one of the girls.


----------



## Madi100

I am off to play Disney Channel Sceneit - that is one SceneIt game I may lose.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> This is the way DP likes to eat his pumpkin pie. Sometimes I hate him because he eats all that 'bad' stuff and never gains an ounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me wearing my DAP shirt. Honest, I am not already drunk in the photo. Cross my heart.



Woo Hoo Pictures


----------



## sshaw10060

I am not sure what we will do about seeing the Princess and the Frog.  We will be at DAP and Todd didn't leave time on the spreadsheet. Maybe Saturday afternoon?


----------



## tlcoke

Hi everyone, I got home to find my Internet router died while I was at work today, so I will be hit and miss online until my replacement comes from ATT.

I wish I had Eticket to make this easier from my iPhone.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I am not sure what we will do about seeing the Princess and the Frog.  We will be at DAP and Todd didn't leave time on the spreadsheet. Maybe Saturday afternoon?



Someone has already stated (and I share this opinion): "You can see the movie when you are at home. Playing with your DIS friends (or your own family) at WDW is a far more rare experience."


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Someone has already stated (and I share this opinion): "You can see the movie when you are at home. Playing with your DIS friends (or your own family) at WDW is a far more rare experience."


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone, I got home to find my Internet router died while I was at work today, so I will be hit and miss online until my replacement comes from ATT.
> 
> I wish I had Eticket to make this easier from my iPhone.



So the hare takes a stumble!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> So the hare takes a stumble!!!



I still have my iPhone, just not as convenient.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I still have my iPhone, just not as convenient.



That's okay. You are still too far ahead for me to make a run for the top.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Someone has already stated (and I share this opinion): "You can see the movie when you are at home. Playing with your DIS friends (or your own family) at WDW is a far more rare experience."


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> That's okay. You are still too far ahead for me to make a run for the top.



You at least have a chance since I have been busy at work and now that I am Internet impaired at home


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> You at least have a chance since I have been busy at work and now that I am Internet impaired at home



I am jamming at work too. And will have an abbreviated schedule due to the holiday and shopping to post from home.


----------



## Dodie

Wow. Look at that DAP countdown. How did THAT happen? 2-1/2 weeks away?!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


>



Hi Dodie


----------



## mainegal

Madi100 said:


> Oh, come on.  Be a little naughty.  It's kind of fun.  The other day I double posted, and it was the most exciting thing that happened to me all day long.





Well... if you say so. 
But I gotta do it what Paul is not looking.
Or so doesn't know it is me,  I will be in disguise.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I am jamming at work too. And will have an abbreviated schedule due to the holiday and shopping to post from home.



Tomorrow is my Friday at work, so I hope we don't get a last minute rush job from that one person who forgot when Thanksgiving is.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

As promised here are a few pics from my Disney b-day 

The place settings:





My place settings complete with Mickey Santa Bling Ring!:





Me, complete with “Miss 40” sash and custom-made Minnie-40 ears, and DH  with his flower-child tie :





A random feel-good shot of The Mouse:





The Mickey themed fruit basket sent by friends (sister that is coming with me in the background):





…and the Mickey/Minnie Beach Cake:


----------



## mainegal

If it will help you DAPers, I, the stay-at-home DAP mascot can go see the Princess and the Frog for you. This way you can play with no concerns about missing the new movie.


----------



## Dodie

disneydreamgirl said:


> As promised here are a few pics from my Disney b-day



I'm just getting red x-es.


----------



## mainegal

I was supposed to see a movie for free on my birthday Saturday. But there is a four year contract that says no free passes for 3D movies. They gave me a pass to use for any other movie and any other time, except no 3D. No Alice or Toy Story.  Princess and the Frog is not 3D, is it?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Dodie said:


> I'm just getting red x-es.



I'm trying to fix that, but I'm having technical difficulties...I find posting photos takes me a few tries...please bear with me! 

UPDATE:  Jackpot...figured it out!  I don't post pics often, so invariably I forget the right way at first!


----------



## sshaw10060

mainegal said:


> I was supposed to see a movie for free on my birthday Saturday. But there is a four year contract that says no free passes for 3D movies. They gave me a pass to use for any other movie and any other time, except no 3D. No Alice or Toy Story.  Princess and the Frog is not 3D, is it?



I don't think Frog is 3D


----------



## kimisabella

I know at least two DAP families that will be seeing The Frog & The Princess this weekend


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> This is me wearing my DAP shirt. Honest, I am not already drunk in the photo. Cross my heart.




Todd love the photo!


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Don't you just want to give people like that a smack???
> 
> Shirt looks great



Andrea in answer to your question! Yes!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kimisabella said:


> I know at least two DAP families that will be seeing The Frog & The Princess this weekend


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> LOL!!  In our Fish Extender we got a Tinker Bell ruler that is 8".  I always thought it was for one of the girls.



Nicole it was for the girls!


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> Well... if you say so.
> But I gotta do it what Paul is not looking.
> Or so doesn't know it is me,  I will be in disguise.



Saying what when you should have said when is a violation. You owe 1 drink next time you're at a DATW!


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> Saying what when you should have said when is a violation. You owe 1 drink next time you're at a DATW!




Aww, drat!
I am just tired. 
Is that a violation?


----------



## katscradle

Well I am here and caught up...
Spent the day in bed with a massive headache that just would not go away!
The last 12 hours have been horrible, but looks like it is gone now.
However this threw off my sceduale for the day, so I will be trying to do twice as much around here tomorrow!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> This is the way DP likes to eat his pumpkin pie. Sometimes I hate him because he eats all that 'bad' stuff and never gains an ounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me wearing my DAP shirt. Honest, I am not already drunk in the photo. Cross my heart.



I love my pumpkin pie the same way.   But I would not say it doesnt go right to the hips.  


I love the shirt too.


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> As promised here are a few pics from my Disney b-day
> 
> The place settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My place settings complete with Mickey Santa Bling Ring!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, complete with Miss 40 sash and custom-made Minnie-40 ears, and DH  with his flower-child tie :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A random feel-good shot of The Mouse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mickey themed fruit basket sent by friends (sister that is coming with me in the background):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Mickey/Minnie Beach Cake:




Love the pictures!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Well I am here and caught up...
> Spent the day in bed with a massive headache that just would not go away!
> The last 12 hours have been horrible, but looks like it is gone now.
> However this threw off my sceduale for the day, so I will be trying to do twice as much around here tomorrow!



I hope your headache stays at bay so you can get everthing ready to before you leave.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

katscradle said:


> Well I am here and caught up...
> Spent the day in bed with a massive headache that just would not go away!
> The last 12 hours have been horrible, but looks like it is gone now.
> However this threw off my sceduale for the day, so I will be trying to do twice as much around here tomorrow!



Try to take it a bit easy at some point tomorrow...you don't want to have that headache back...glad you are feeling better!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well I am here and caught up...
> Spent the day in bed with a massive headache that just would not go away!
> The last 12 hours have been horrible, but looks like it is gone now.
> However this threw off my sceduale for the day, so I will be trying to do twice as much around here tomorrow!



Sorry you lost your day to a headache

Hopefully it has not put you too far behind.


----------



## mainegal

WOW!
THat was some Mickey birthday party. I'll bet everybody had a great time.


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to say goodnight.  DISing from my Iphone browser would be so much easier if I had ETicket.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am going to say goodnight.  DISing from my Iphone browser would be so much easier if I had ETicket.



Night Tracey, trying to convince DD12 that she is as tired as I am


----------



## sshaw10060

Heading to bed.  See all of you tomorrow.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Sorry you lost your day to a headache
> 
> Hopefully it has not put you too far behind.




Well like I said before, I have my DAP papers, passports, CC, & bank card packed. Anything I forget I can buy down there.
The house well I would like it to be neat and clean, really does it matter?
What gets done gets done, what doesn't well it will be there when we get home!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> WOW!
> THat was some Mickey birthday party. I'll bet everybody had a great time.



Knew you guys would appreciate it 'cause not everyone understands the love of Disney...it was a fun time and it brought the kid out in everyone.


----------



## AnneR

Totally OT - 

Just thought that there are many knowledgable people here...

That ring that the plate of the microwave rests on in order to spin has broken.  Is it safe to use superglue to repair it?  Will heating the glue in the microwave cause toxic fumes?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

katscradle said:


> Well like I said before, I have my DAP papers, passports, CC, & bank card packed. Anything I forget I can buy down there.
> The house well I would like it to be neat and clean, really does it matter?
> What gets done gets done, what doesn't well it will be there when we get home!



I like to use my mom's quote on dust, "go ahead and write your name in it, but please don't write the date!"


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well like I said before, I have my DAP papers, passports, CC, & bank card packed. Anything I forget I can buy down there.
> The house well I would like it to be neat and clean, really does it matter?
> What gets done gets done, what doesn't well it will be there when we get home!



So true


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> I like to use my mom's quote on dust, "go ahead and write your name in it, but please don't write the date!"



I like that!


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> Aww, drat!
> I am just tired.
> Is that a violation?



Tired is allowed. I'll let you off with a warning. Go get some sleep.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Tired is allowed. I'll let you off with a warning. Go get some sleep.




Hi Paul, can't wait to see you again!
I will buy you a drink at DATW even though I don't have said violation!


----------



## Renysmom

Hi everyone.. 

Sorry not to be around today. Work ended up being a nightmare, 6 hour staff meeting--12 hour shift..and tonite I had to come home and work on a project.   

I am off to get some sleep, will catch up tomorrow


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> Tired is allowed. I'll let you off with a warning. Go get some sleep.



Thanks for "just the warning".

I am off to sleep. 

Big day tomorrow. I am going to review and re-learn HTML in preparation for making a new web page for the library.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Sorry you had a bad day, Kelly...hope a good night's sleep will help.

I'm off to bed...although I'd love to extend this four-day weekend...on the brightest side:  *17 days to DAP!!!*

Night all


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> Tired is allowed. I'll let you off with a warning. Go get some sleep.



I was tired when I double posted.  Do I get off with a warning, too?


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> Sorry not to be around today. Work ended up being a nightmare, 6 hour staff meeting--12 hour shift..and tonite I had to come home and work on a project.
> 
> I am off to get some sleep, will catch up tomorrow



Sorry you had a rough day!
Here's hoping tomorrow will be better!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> I was tired when I double posted.  Do I get off with a warning, too?



Nope. You still owe!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> Hi Paul, can't wait to see you again!
> I will buy you a drink at DATW even though I don't have said violation!


----------



## spaddy

Good night all. I have Mother's Day tomorrow at my son's preschool. They have been practicing a skit and have made food for us. I am so excited to spend the morning with him.


----------



## fakereadhed

Thanks everybody for the puppy names. The kids shot them all down and named him Jack. At least they finally agreed on something!



spaddy said:


> Good night all. I have Mother's Day tomorrow at my son's preschool. They have been practicing a skit and have made food for us. I am so excited to spend the morning with him.



Have fun tomorrow! Sounds really wonderful.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

fakereadhed said:


> Thanks everybody for the puppy names. The kids shot them all down and named him Jack. At least they finally agreed on something!



As long as the "Cap'n" is implied.


----------



## fakereadhed

UrsulasShadow said:


> As long as the "Cap'n" is implied.


----------



## AnneR

Happy Tuesday (work week Friday for many of us).  

I crashed last night - TV and computer still on when I woke up  I was just exhausted.

I sure am hoping we have better weather today - it was cold and rainy for most of the day yesterday.  I have to drive to Columbia today and be back in time to take the girls to dentist appointments.  Don't have time for traffic problems.

This time in two weeks, I will be making my list of gotta finish tasks at work before I leave, doing that final load of laundry and dealing with jealous children who are not joining me on this trip.

DAP in 16 days.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Totally OT -
> 
> Just thought that there are many knowledgable people here...
> 
> That ring that the plate of the microwave rests on in order to spin has broken.  Is it safe to use superglue to repair it?  Will heating the glue in the microwave cause toxic fumes?



I honestly don't know, I would ask at a home improvement store and see what they recommend for gluing it back together.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Happy Tuesday (work week Friday for many of us).
> 
> I crashed last night - TV and computer still on when I woke up  I was just exhausted.
> 
> I sure am hoping we have better weather today - it was cold and rainy for most of the day yesterday.  I have to drive to Columbia today and be back in time to take the girls to dentist appointments.  Don't have time for traffic problems.
> 
> This time in two weeks, I will be making my list of gotta finish tasks at work before I leave, doing that final load of laundry and dealing with jealous children who are not joining me on this trip.
> 
> DAP in 16 days.



Good Morning Anne, 
I have fallen asleep with lights & TV on before, your body needed the sleep.

Hopefully traffic will be at a minimum for you drive time today.

Two weeks from today, I will be trying to clear all print projects off my desk, so that I can spend Wednesday getting everything packed and ready to leave Thursday morning.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> Sorry not to be around today. Work ended up being a nightmare, 6 hour staff meeting--12 hour shift..and tonite I had to come home and work on a project.
> 
> I am off to get some sleep, will catch up tomorrow



Hi Kelly, Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I honestly don't know, I would ask at a home improvement store and see what they recommend for gluing it back together.



I can try - they just gave me a card of a small appliance repair service that they have - of course nothing was available in the store.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

spaddy said:


> Good night all. I have Mother's Day tomorrow at my son's preschool. They have been practicing a skit and have made food for us. I am so excited to spend the morning with him.



Enjoy it!  They grow up so fast.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> I can try - they just gave me a card of a small appliance repair service that they have - of course nothing was available in the store.



No one really stocks parts anymore, we've become such a disposable society.  Last instance for us like this was with a one-year old vacuum and I was told "maybe you should just buy a new one".  Good Luck!

I'll call over to this store in town we have for things like this and see if they have any advice.  We rely on this guy for the most obscure things.

Anyway, hope everyone has a great day...need to get ready for work as I have to be there early today.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Happy Tuesday (work week Friday for many of us).
> 
> I crashed last night - TV and computer still on when I woke up  I was just exhausted.
> 
> I sure am hoping we have better weather today - it was cold and rainy for most of the day yesterday.  I have to drive to Columbia today and be back in time to take the girls to dentist appointments.  Don't have time for traffic problems.
> 
> This time in two weeks, I will be making my list of gotta finish tasks at work before I leave, doing that final load of laundry and dealing with jealous children who are not joining me on this trip.
> 
> DAP in 16 days.




I hope today leaves you less exhausted. Take it easy, you have some major partying coming up soon adn you need to be ready!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Morning Folks!  I have to brave the Grocery store today.  What color do you not wear in Houston today?  Columbia blue.


----------



## mainegal

Just curious...
How many people take a day of from work to prepare for a trip and/or a day off after a trip to recover?


----------



## jeanigor

Morning All!!! Happy Middle of the week!



mainegal said:


> Just curious...
> How many people take a day of from work to prepare for a trip and/or a day off after a trip to recover?



I would love to; however, I would rather spend it at my destination.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I would love to; however, I would rather spend it at my destination.



This is how I do it, too. 
I take the earliest plane from home. Fly home on the plane that doesn't land until 10:30 PM so I don't get home util after midnight. And go to work the next day. 

I hate to admit that as I get older I _need _some recovery from vacation time. But since I hate to admit it, I don't do it!


----------



## Annette_VA

mainegal said:


> Just curious...
> How many people take a day of from work to prepare for a trip and/or a day off after a trip to recover?



I'm taking Monday the 14th off.  Mainly because my flight doesn't get home until 10:30 pm Sunday night but also because I know I'll probably be severely sleep deprived and will want to sleep all day Monday.

For regular vacations, I usually try to schedule our return date so that we have at least 1 day to recover before going back to work/school.


----------



## scarlett873

I miss my friends...I don't get to play all day long anymore with you guys!! I don't think I even have 50 posts in this thread... Oh well...I have a job and I am thankful for it. I hope everyone is doing well here!!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I hope today leaves you less exhausted. Take it easy, you have some major partying coming up soon adn you need to be ready!



I am very determined to have a better day today!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Just curious...
> How many people take a day of from work to prepare for a trip and/or a day off after a trip to recover?



It depends on the trip - I tend to make very detailed lists and collect/organize stuff over time.  For long trips that I need to pack a lot of stuff - i.e. a beach trip I will take a day; a trip like DAP I will not.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I miss my friends...I don't get to play all day long anymore with you guys!! I don't think I even have 50 posts in this thread... Oh well...I have a job and I am thankful for it. I hope everyone is doing well here!!



We miss you too but are very glad you have a job.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I miss my friends...I don't get to play all day long anymore with you guys!! I don't think I even have 50 posts in this thread... Oh well...I have a job and I am thankful for it. I hope everyone is doing well here!!





AnneR said:


> We miss you too but are very glad you have a job.



I agree. I miss you too. But am glad you have a job so we can have fun in real life too.


----------



## sshaw10060

mainegal said:


> Just curious...
> How many people take a day of from work to prepare for a trip and/or a day off after a trip to recover?



I tend to like a day to recover, but frequently work right up until departure.


----------



## jeanigor

Some Disney stores are opening as early as midnight on Black Friday. Both the stores in my area are slated for a 5am opening. 

http://www.disneystore.com/misc/disney-store-locator/c/61992/?att=StoreLocator&CMP=OTL-TDS


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Happy Tuesday (work week Friday for many of us).
> 
> 
> I sure am hoping we have better weather today - it was cold and rainy for most of the day yesterday.  I have to drive to Columbia today and be back in time to take the girls to dentist appointments.  Don't have time for traffic problems.




Mother nature is NOT cooperating. I hope the traffic is OK, though.


----------



## sshaw10060

Pam and I were talking about what we could bring for GKTW and decided we couldn't carry much since we weren't checking bags, so we are going to stop at Super Target on the way from the airport. Plus we have been dying to try the Mexican place John and Kevin have been talking about. Which I think is nearby.

If you would like to donate some items to GKTW and can't bring them with you, we are happy to pick them up when we go shopping.  The easiest way may be for you to PM me with how much you want to spend or what you want us to buy.  You can get me the money some point over the weekend. We'll pick up things on the list at Target and bring the supplies to the seminar on Friday to hand off since we aren't going to make the trip to GKTW on Saturday.


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> I can try - they just gave me a card of a small appliance repair service that they have - of course nothing was available in the store.



My dh uses this place a lot: repairclinic.com. They have lots of parts and good prices. 



mainegal said:


> Just curious...
> How many people take a day of from work to prepare for a trip and/or a day off after a trip to recover?



We usually leave on Sunday and return on Saturday. This trip is an extra long one for us, 8 nights. I am a little scared we are going to burn out and be totally exhausted by the time DAP weekend comes around.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> No one really stocks parts anymore, we've become such a disposable society.  Last instance for us like this was with a one-year old vacuum and I was told "maybe you should just buy a new one".  Good Luck!


This is so true any more, I saw a Microwave in one of the BF Ads that is $18.00.  They don't want to repair things any more, just throw it away and get a new one.  My Dad just got a Snowblower at the local Thrift store for $15, that just need to be flushed and new fluids & gas put in it and it works perfectly, so he is ready for the once every 10 year big snow fall, we get.



mainegal said:


> Just curious...
> How many people take a day of from work to prepare for a trip and/or a day off after a trip to recover?



I always add one day to my vacation to recover, to do laundry, etc... However, The main reason I do it is because to I got stranded in Florida on a trip in May in the early 90's due to severe storms and my flight got canceled and I was not able to fly out until the next day. Luckily, I was staying with a friend's family and he was still at the airport when we found out the flight was on an indefinite delay, so I didn't have to spend the night at the airport. 
So I now always build in the buffer day as a precaution for unforeseen travel delays (and the opportunity to take a voluntary bump).


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Mother nature is NOT cooperating. I hope the traffic is OK, though.



It sure isn't but I have been lucky so far today - I missed the traffic from an accident on the mountain on my way in this morning - car was off the road up an embankment but tow truck was not there yet, just police.  Then of course there was a second accident on the mountain in the backup - it is now a 10 mile back up.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Morning everyone.    Today is picture hanging day and curtain day.   Fun hungh.    Less than two weeks until my sister comes for DAP!!!   

I am wondering what to book for my birthday dinner.   Narcoosees again or try somewhere else.    Just me , hubby and Ethan this year.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> I always add one day to my vacation to recover, to do laundry, etc... However, The main reason I do it is because to I got stranded in Florida on a trip in May in the early 90's due to severe storms and my flight got canceled and I was not able to fly out until the next day. Luckily, I was staying with a friend's family and he was still at the airport when we found out the flight was on an indefinite delay, so I didn't have to spend the night at the airport.
> So I now always build in the buffer day as a precaution for unforeseen travel delays (and the opportunity to take a voluntary bump).




Very smart!   We got stranded in Jamaica for 3 days due to snow/ice in Philadelphia.   Luckily the hotel returned us from the airport and put us up at no charge.    Work however was not so happy with the delay.


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> Just curious...
> How many people take a day of from work to prepare for a trip and/or a day off after a trip to recover?



Good morning

I work right up until it's time to leave and go back to work right after getting home.  My trips are my sanity and annual leave is like gold to me.  Taking the day off before and/or after would feel like a waist of that leave.  That one day of leave could get me a long holiday weekend away.  This is just me of course.  Some people think I'm crazy.  And maybe I am.


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Very smart!   We got stranded in Jamaica for 3 days due to snow/ice in Philadelphia.   Luckily the hotel returned us from the airport and put us up at no charge.    Work however was not so happy with the delay.



I think they were just bitter that they were stuck in bad weather and you got 3 more days in Jamaica!


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I work right up until it's time to leave and go back to work right after getting home.  My trips are my sanity and annual leave is like gold to me.  Taking the day off before and/or after would feel like a waist of that leave.  That one day of leave could get me a long holiday weekend away.  This is just me of course.  Some people think I'm crazy.  And maybe I am.



There is no doubt in my mind.


Birds of a feather, flock together!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Anne,
> I have fallen asleep with lights & TV on before, your body needed the sleep.
> 
> Hopefully traffic will be at a minimum for you drive time today.
> 
> Two weeks from today, I will be trying to clear all print projects off my desk, so that I can spend Wednesday getting everything packed and ready to leave Thursday morning.




Morning Tracey! 
I think we have all fallen asleep with the lights & tv on before.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I can try - they just gave me a card of a small appliance repair service that they have - of course nothing was available in the store.




Good morning Anne, here hoping your day go smooth.
Listen John and I would like you to pick the breakfast spot as you are familar with your area.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I miss my friends...I don't get to play all day long anymore with you guys!! I don't think I even have 50 posts in this thread... Oh well...I have a job and I am thankful for it. I hope everyone is doing well here!!



We are and can't wait to see you!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> It sure isn't but I have been lucky so far today - I missed the traffic from an accident on the mountain on my way in this morning - car was off the road up an embankment but tow truck was not there yet, just police.  Then of course there was a second accident on the mountain in the backup - it is now a 10 mile back up.



Glad you missed it though!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone. Just checking in. This is my last full day of work this week. I'm going to work from home in the morning tomorrow, but then that's it until Monday.

I am still amazed when I look at my DAP countdown. It isn't that long ago that it was MONTHS away.


----------



## AnneR

> My dh uses this place a lot: repairclinic.com. They have lots of parts and good prices.


Thanks Anne,  I am going to check this one out.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Good morning Anne, here hoping your day go smooth.
> Listen John and I would like you to pick the breakfast spot as you are familar with your area.



 Okay,  what time do you think you will hit Hagerstown on Saturday, if you get in early enough I could fix you dinner.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Okay,  what time do you think you will hit Hagerstown on Saturday, if you get in early enough I could fix you dinner.



Perhaps I will need to drive down next time!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Glad you missed it though!



Me too - it's bound to happen on rainy days - people drive way to fast and make too many unexpected moves.

I am very thankful when I don't get stuck in that traffic, there are seven miles between exits, you can sit for hours.  Can you say urgent potty break needed?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps I will need to drive down next time!



Just tell me when


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Me too - it's bound to happen on rainy days - people drive way to fast and make too many unexpected moves.
> 
> I am very thankful when I don't get stuck in that traffic, there are seven miles between exits, you can sit for hours.  Can you say urgent potty break needed?



I would have to find the nearest bush on the side of the road. Audience or not.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Okay,  what time do you think you will hit Hagerstown on Saturday, if you get in early enough I could fix you dinner.



I will talk to John when he gets up.
I forget what our timing is going to be.
I will pm you!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps I will need to drive down next time!



I am looking forward to it quite a bit!
So you may want to consider this as an option Todd!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I would have to find the nearest bush on the side of the road. Audience or not.



I did anticipate that response.

I would say that I face greater challenges using a bush -

which reminds me, I had a staff person years ago who did this on Fourth of July trying to get out of DC - she made poor choice of bushes and leaves - major, major case of poisin ivy.

Enough said - bushes are not my friends.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I would have to find the nearest bush on the side of the road. Audience or not.




You and I both, there is no way I could hold it that long!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am looking forward to it quite a bit!
> So you may want to consider this as an option Todd!



But really, just for me, it is not an option. I have nobody to share the drive time with and airfare for just me is equal to if not less expensive than the gas alone. Perhaps one day, I will venture down with someone in tow. Then it might be worth it.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> I miss my friends...I don't get to play all day long anymore with you guys!! I don't think I even have 50 posts in this thread... Oh well...I have a job and I am thankful for it. I hope everyone is doing well here!!


Look at it this way B...We'll actually see each other soon enough.  DAP is right around the corner.


----------



## AnneR

Yes - this is my post of the day.  I am going to have to leave you all for many hours.  I am off to drive to the other office and have MEETINGS.

I will see you all later tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I did anticipate that response.
> 
> I would say that I face greater challenges using a bush -
> 
> which reminds me, I had a staff person years ago who did this on Fourth of July trying to get out of DC - she made poor choice of bushes and leaves - major, major case of poisin ivy.
> 
> Enough said - bushes are not my friends.






Oh man. That would be something!


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Look at it this way B...We'll actually see each other soon enough.  DAP is right around the corner.



Morning Aaron!

Whhooooaaaaaa DAP! DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP!!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I did anticipate that response.
> 
> I would say that I face greater challenges using a bush -
> 
> which reminds me, I had a staff person years ago who did this on Fourth of July trying to get out of DC - she made poor choice of bushes and leaves - major, major case of poisin ivy.
> 
> Enough said - bushes are not my friends.



Oh dear, that would be painful!


----------



## wildfan1473

Mornin' peeps!

I just love when I peek my head in here and stumble upon these types of conversations 



AnneR said:


> I did anticipate that response.
> 
> I would say that I face greater challenges using a bush -
> 
> which reminds me, I had a staff person years ago who did this on Fourth of July trying to get out of DC - she made poor choice of bushes and leaves - major, major case of poisin ivy.
> 
> Enough said - bushes are not my friends.





jeanigor said:


> Oh man. That would be something!



Ah, I needed that humor.  It's been busy here.  DH's leg isn't healing the way he had hoped, but he also wasn't taking care of it the way he was supposed to.  Now he's laid up in bed, finally, working.  Then there is DS7, who is fine all day, then when he crawls in bed starts coughing so hard he throws up - this has happened 2 nights in a row now.    And when I changed his sheets, I found about 15 empty candy wrappers under his bed 

I may or may not be around today, I may just say forget it and go see New Moon again, I haven't decided yet.  

Have a great day!


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> I may or may not be around today, I may just say forget it and go see New Moon again, I haven't decided yet.
> 
> Have a great day!



Chain DH to the bed. Give DS some soup and a movie. Let your hair down and go see it again. You know you want to.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> But really, just for me, it is not an option. I have nobody to share the drive time with and airfare for just me is equal to if not less expensive than the gas alone. Perhaps one day, I will venture down with someone in tow. Then it might be worth it.




I know, down there the airfares are so much cheaper.
We have flown 4 times so I am looking forward to this adventure.
Seeing more of the US is something I have wanted to do.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Chain DH to the bed. Give DS some soup and a movie. Let your hair down and go see it again. You know you want to.



I agree with Todd!


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> I agree with Todd!



I am going to see New Moon with a friend this evening.


----------



## hideeh

Hi everyone! 

I have a workers comp insurance auditor working with me this morning. Yippeee.

Todd I like the shirt. Not so much on the pumpkin pie, too much whipped topping for me!

Katherine we had headaches at my house yesterday too. I blamed the barometric pressure change and sinuses. Here's to a day free of headaches and getting lots accomplished.

Jennifer just do it! See New Moon again.

Anne drive safe and good luck getting through those meetings.

Anne have fun at preschool with your son. I loved doing those things.

Tracey, I got your package yesterday. Thanks.

Nicole, I missed responding to you yesterday. We started Elf on a Shelf at our house last year too. We have had a ton of fun with it. Jack, our elf, will be going to DAP with us. He has some fun things planned. This is yet another thing I learned from the Disboards. I am so thankful for the Disboards.

I thought I was ahead of the Christmas shopping ball and bought the Nintendo DSi for our DD. It is all she has been asking for for months. Then on Sunday she announced she only wanted an iPod Nano. So now I am searching for bundle deals for Black Friday, preferably online. 

Have a great day!


----------



## exwdwcm

mainegal said:


> Just curious...
> How many people take a day of from work to prepare for a trip and/or a day off after a trip to recover?


it is nice to have a day to recover after, but like Todd said, then i also feel it is a day i could be at WDW.   We are leaving on a 5pm flight on 12/10, so i have that whole day to get ready for the trip.  We return on 12/20 on a 10:30am flight, so we are back home by 12:30, so we have the rest of that sunday to unpack and relax a bit before heading back to work monday (for a short week- Christmas week!).  



scarlett873 said:


> I miss my friends...I don't get to play all day long anymore with you guys!! I don't think I even have 50 posts in this thread... Oh well...I have a job and I am thankful for it. I hope everyone is doing well here!!


ah- you are missed too!  Hope Target is treating you well- are you enjoy it?  it is my first stop for Black Friday!!! 



jeanigor said:


> Some Disney stores are opening as early as midnight on Black Friday. Both the stores in my area are slated for a 5am opening.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/misc/disney-store-locator/c/61992/?att=StoreLocator&CMP=OTL-TDS


interesting....ours opens at 4am on black friday.   not sure we will hit it up though, we plan to buy so much down at WDW for Christmas already, so I might do my best to wait.  



AnneR said:


> Yes - this is my post of the day. I am going to have to leave you all for many hours. I am off to drive to the other office and have MEETINGS.
> 
> I will see you all later tonight.


haev a great day Anne!



katscradle said:


> I am going to see New Moon with a friend this evening.


yeah- i am jealous, still haven't managed to see it yet.  Maybe Sunday.  

slightly chilly this am in Dallas- 45.  Still in job limbo.  Waiting to hear if job #1 will make me an offer (which is a good job, just not my first choice).   Waiting to hear if job #2 with my old boss (first choice) is coming through- they are offering to move another girl from PA to FL (or she gets laid off), if she doesn't take it, i get it.   so i have to wait on her decision.  Hopefully before Christmas.  Then my current job (they know i am waiting on an offer)- well he said i am welcome to stay as long as I need to, they need me, so at least I know I have a job here until one of the others comes through.   I was worried I would come back from vacation and not have a job.   At least now he confirmed i can come back on 12/21 and work at least until the end of the year as needed.  They would want me to stay here, I jsut don't want to.


----------



## kimisabella

Morning everyone.  Just got back from a Writing Celebration in Kimberly's classroom.  The children showed off all the essays that they've "published" from Sept until today.  The teacher she has is very big on writing essays and stories and being creative, which I like.  It was cute.

Two weeks from right now we will be at the airport waiting for our flight to take off.  I can't believe it, the time has flown, and the next two weeks are going to be a blur since there is so much going on!

We are finally going to see New Moon tonight.  My girls and I are going with my two sisters and my mother so it should be a fun girls night out.  I hope it's not too intense for Isabella.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Morning everyone.  Just got back from a Writing Celebration in Kimberly's classroom.  The children showed off all the essays that they've "published" from Sept until today.  The teacher she has is very big on writing essays and stories and being creative, which I like.  It was cute.
> 
> Two weeks from right now we will be at the airport waiting for our flight to take off.  I can't believe it, the time has flown, and the next two weeks are going to be a blur since there is so much going on!
> 
> We are finally going to see New Moon tonight.  My girls and I are going with my two sisters and my mother so it should be a fun girls night out.  I hope it's not too intense for Isabella.



I hope it's not too intence for Isabella!
I don't think it will be as the books and first were aimed at teenagers.
If she gets scared remind her it's only a movie!


----------



## jeanigor

Quick question, which I think I know the answer to, but want to be 100% certain.

When I upgrade my ticket to an annual pass, can I use a Disney Gift Card (like from the Disney Store, since they seem to no longer carry Disney Dollars)?


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Chain DH to the bed. Give DS some soup and a movie. Let your hair down and go see it again. You know you want to.





firsttimemom said:


> I agree with Todd!



But I have so much other stuff to do! 



katscradle said:


> I am going to see New Moon with a friend this evening.



Have a great time!



hideeh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Jennifer just do it! See New Moon again.
> 
> Nicole, I missed responding to you yesterday. We started Elf on a Shelf at our house last year too. We have had a ton of fun with it. Jack, our elf, will be going to DAP with us. He has some fun things planned. This is yet another thing I learned from the Disboards. I am so thankful for the Disboards.



 Hi Heidi!

Hmm, I meant to ask you about this before, but I don't think I ever got back to you.  What is Elf on a Shelf?



exwdwcm said:


> slightly chilly this am in Dallas- 45.  Still in job limbo.  Waiting to hear if job #1 will make me an offer (which is a good job, just not my first choice).   Waiting to hear if job #2 with my old boss (first choice) is coming through- they are offering to move another girl from PA to FL (or she gets laid off), if she doesn't take it, i get it.   so i have to wait on her decision.  Hopefully before Christmas.  Then my current job (they know i am waiting on an offer)- well he said i am welcome to stay as long as I need to, they need me, so at least I know I have a job here until one of the others comes through.   I was worried I would come back from vacation and not have a job.   At least now he confirmed i can come back on 12/21 and work at least until the end of the year as needed.  They would want me to stay here, I jsut don't want to.



 Hopefully it will all come together soon.



kimisabella said:


> We are finally going to see New Moon tonight.  My girls and I are going with my two sisters and my mother so it should be a fun girls night out.  I hope it's not too intense for Isabella.



You just might want to explain to her that they are nice wolves, not mean ones.  

There is one quick Volturi scene in the beginning that may be scary, and the main Volturi scene reminds me of the Matrix.  Nothing bad ends up happening, but it *is* a fight scene with people being thrown around.  



jeanigor said:


> Quick question, which I think I know the answer to, but want to be 100% certain.
> 
> When I upgrade my ticket to an annual pass, can I use a Disney Gift Card (like from the Disney Store, since they seem to no longer carry Disney Dollars)?



If you add my 99% certainty to your 99% certain, we're above 100% certainty that you can use them


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Quick question, which I think I know the answer to, but want to be 100% certain.
> 
> When I upgrade my ticket to an annual pass, can I use a Disney Gift Card (like from the Disney Store, since they seem to no longer carry Disney Dollars)?




I don't know, but I would asume so.
What do you mean they no longer carry disney dollars?


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> I hope it's not too intence for Isabella!
> I don't think it will be as the books and first were aimed at teenagers.
> If she gets scared remind her it's only a movie!



We went to see A Christmas Carol a few weeks ago and I thought that was pretty scary during some scenes, and she was OK, so who knows.



wildfan1473 said:


> You just might want to explain to her that they are nice wolves, not mean ones.
> 
> There is one quick Volturi scene in the beginning that may be scary, and the main Volturi scene reminds me of the Matrix.  Nothing bad ends up happening, but it *is* a fight scene with people being thrown around.



She's seen the trailer many times, so she knows there are werewolves involved, so I think that is the reason she may be a little scared.  I don't think the fighting will be the problem.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> There is no doubt in my mind.
> 
> 
> Birds of a feather, flock together!



HEY!

You didn't have to agree so quickly.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> There is no doubt in my mind.
> 
> 
> Birds of a feather, flock together!



This must be why my co workers give me a wide berth.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> This must be why my co workers give me a wide berth.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I would have to find the nearest bush on the side of the road. Audience or not.



My mom did this very thing last year on the Mass Pike.    I ducked down as I did not want any passers by to know we were together.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi all,
 Is everyone having a good day?


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Oh dear, that would be painful!



And itchy, VERY itchy.


----------



## jeanigor

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi all,
> Is everyone having a good day?



Pretty normal I would say.

Twilight. Urinating on the road side. Twilight. Little vacation talk. You know. Normal.


----------



## tlcoke

hideeh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> Tracey, I got your package yesterday. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



Hi Heidi  




Glad you got the package, that was fast, since I just mailed it on Saturday.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Quick question, which I think I know the answer to, but want to be 100% certain.
> 
> When I upgrade my ticket to an annual pass, can I use a Disney Gift Card (like from the Disney Store, since they seem to no longer carry Disney Dollars)?



I gave my mom Disney gift cards for Mothers Day and her Birthday.  She used them to purchase her 5 day hopper ticket this past September trip.  Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Pretty normal I would say.
> 
> Twilight. Urinating on the road side. Twilight. Little vacation talk. You know. Normal.



Very normal, especially on this thread, as you never know what topic of conversation you may pop in on.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Quick question, which I think I know the answer to, but want to be 100% certain.
> 
> When I upgrade my ticket to an annual pass, can I use a Disney Gift Card (like from the Disney Store, since they seem to no longer carry Disney Dollars)?



I am 99.9% sure you can use a Disney Gift Card to purchase your ticket upgrade.  The only exception would have been with the Birthday Gift Card which has restrictions on it.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I did anticipate that response.
> 
> I would say that I face greater challenges using a bush -
> 
> which reminds me, I had a staff person years ago who did this on Fourth of July trying to get out of DC - she made poor choice of bushes and leaves - major, major case of poisin ivy.
> 
> Enough said - bushes are not my friends.


----------



## katscradle

I had my first oil change done on the car this morning!
So the car is now ready!
Todd I go a little something this morning which I am going to bring for you!
It is a packet of timmy's coffee.
Look's small so I am asuming it is for one cup, but I thought you would enjoy it.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> I had my first oil change done on the car this morning!
> So the car is now ready!
> Todd I go a little something this morning which I am going to bring for you!
> It is a packet of timmy's coffee.
> Look's small so I am asuming it is for one cup, but I thought you would enjoy it.



I need to schedule that for my new car. (though technically due to the flood it will be the 2nd oil change)


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I need to schedule that for my new car. (though technically due to the flood it will be the 2nd oil change)



I did well to keep kms. low in planning for this trip.
I figure I will need another by the time we get back!


----------



## tlcoke

Ok, I am now caught up with this mornings, subjects.

I spent my morning analyzing how much paper we have purchased in the last year and of what types. We are getting ready to do a new purchasing bid agreement and we need to know the information to write up the specifications.


Now I am off to lunch.


----------



## tlcoke

1999


----------



## katscradle

2000?


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> 2000?




Great minds think alike!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> 2000?



Congrats on 2000


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Congrats on 2000




Thank you!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Great minds think alike!





No I am off to lunch


----------



## jeanigor

I am too mixed up with work, I didn't even notice we were at 2000 already.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I am too mixed up with work, I didn't even notice we were at 2000 already.




I guess that was lucky for me! 
It seemed to be just Tracey and I going for it!
So I got 1000, & 2000, so you can have 3000 as I probably won't be here by the time we get to 3000.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I guess that was lucky for me!
> It seemed to be just Tracey and I going for it!
> So I got 1000, & 2000, so you can have 3000 as I probably won't be here by the time we get to 3000.



I'm not sure I will be here when we get to 3000!


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure I will be here when we get to 3000!




Just where do you all think you are going that you can't be here for 3000?!


----------



## hideeh

wildfan1473 said:


> Hi Heidi!
> 
> Hmm, I meant to ask you about this before, but I don't think I ever got back to you.  What is Elf on a Shelf?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2321254

Lots to read through, but well worth it. When we started it last year our DD had some doubts. Jack changed all of that!  Jack told me he is bringing her a new pair of jammies the first night we are at DAP, the next night he is going to bring a fleece blanket she has her eye on, and the third night he is leaving some Princess & the Frog magic gloves in case it is cold at TSM event. He wouldn't tell me the rest. (READ: Mom & Dad haven't figured it out just yet!)


----------



## Madi100

Good afternoon all!  I'm busy getting ready for shopping on Black Friday.  Trying to find the best places to get everything.  James decided to get Emilie the 32GB Touch.  I'm HOPING he decides that that will be good for Madi, too.  Then I'll take her hand-me-down


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Just where do you all think you are going that you can't be here for 3000?!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Good afternoon all!  I'm busy getting ready for shopping on Black Friday.  Trying to find the best places to get everything.  James decided to get Emilie the 32GB Touch.  I'm HOPING he decides that that will be good for Madi, too.  Then I'll take her hand-me-down



Meijer has the touch on sale...well....kinda.  You get 50 dollar gift card with purchase.  A good deal I thought since they never really go on sale.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


>



oh. yeah.
I guess I will be at home chatting to myself to get up to 3000.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


>


----------



## Madi100

hideeh said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2321254
> 
> Lots to read through, but well worth it. When we started it last year our DD had some doubts. Jack changed all of that!  Jack told me he is bringing her a new pair of jammies the first night we are at DAP, the next night he is going to bring a fleece blanket she has her eye on, and the third night he is leaving some Princess & the Frog magic gloves in case it is cold at TSM event. He wouldn't tell me the rest. (READ: Mom & Dad haven't figured it out just yet!)




WOW!  We just got the Elf On A Shelf, but he doesn't do "naughty" things.  I thought he was just supposed to sit out and watch?


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Meijer has the touch on sale...well....kinda.  You get 50 dollar gift card with purchase.  A good deal I thought since they never really go on sale.



We don't have Meijer here.  Wal-Mart has the 8 G on sale on Friday, but we refuse to shop at Wal-Mart.  Target has the 32 with a free $30 gift card.


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> WOW!  We just got the Elf On A Shelf, *but he doesn't do "naughty" things*.  I thought he was just supposed to *sit out and watch*?



Watching can be naughty you know.


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> Watching can be naughty you know.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Watching can be naughty you know.



word to live by


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Watching can be naughty you know.



I was thinking the same thing. 



Madi100 said:


> We don't have Meijer here.  Wal-Mart has the 8 G on sale on Friday, but we refuse to shop at Wal-Mart.  Target has the 32 with a free $30 gift card.



I agree about Wal-mart. Target sounds like a good deal, since you don't have Meijer.


----------



## exwdwcm

katscradle said:


> I don't know, but I would asume so.
> What do you mean they no longer carry disney dollars?


the disney stores are no longer carrying disney dollars (beyond what they have left in inventory).   They said you can buy them still online and at the parks, but not in the stores.  You can still use them in the stores though.  Last time i went to buy some, the CM told me this.



hideeh said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2321254
> 
> Lots to read through, but well worth it. When we started it last year our DD had some doubts. Jack changed all of that!  Jack told me he is bringing her a new pair of jammies the first night we are at DAP, the next night he is going to bring a fleece blanket she has her eye on, and the third night he is leaving some Princess & the Frog magic gloves in case it is cold at TSM event. He wouldn't tell me the rest. (READ: Mom & Dad haven't figured it out just yet!)


so cute, what a great idea!!!



georgemoe said:


> Watching can be naughty you know.


oh you did not just go there!


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> the disney stores are no longer carrying disney dollars (beyond what they have left in inventory).   They said you can buy them still online and at the parks, but not in the stores.  You can still use them in the stores though.  Last time i went to buy some, the CM told me this.



You can buy them online? Hmmm learn something new everyday!


----------



## hideeh

Madi100 said:


> WOW!  We just got the Elf On A Shelf, but he doesn't do "naughty" things.  I thought he was just supposed to sit out and watch?



Jack isn't naughty like some elves I have read about. He pretty much watches and reports back to Santa. He can not be touched or he will lose his magic and he has a direct line to Tinkerbell. Some houses have a lot more energy than our house!  I have a hard enough time keeping up with real messes let alone making more for myself.


----------



## exwdwcm

jeanigor said:


> You can buy them online? Hmmm learn something new everyday!


she told me that, yet I have never seen a place to purchase them online, of course I have never tried to either.  She said they are strictly sticking with the disney gift cards in place of the disney dollars.  I swear my mom has bought up all the disney dollars from our local store this past year.   maybe she ran them out?


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Watching can be naughty you know.



Wow.  I really made our elf sound like a perv.  Now I'm a little embarrassed


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> We don't have Meijer here.  Wal-Mart has the 8 G on sale on Friday, but we refuse to shop at Wal-Mart.  Target has the 32 with a free $30 gift card.



I vote for Target...teeheehee


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> Wow. I really made our elf sound like a perv. Now I'm a little embarrassed


lol, you didn't make the elf sound like a perv- George did!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> I vote for Target...teeheehee



Can't I just give you my shopping list now that you have connections???   It stinks in this town.  We only have Wal-Mart.  But we've been here 5 years and not shopped there.  Going to sound like a hick now - Thank God for Farm and Fleet.


----------



## Renysmom

Hey Todd -

Just saw your post count...  You can certainly hit 10,000 before DAP.  Heck you can break it this weekend


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Can't I just give you my shopping list now that you have connections???   It stinks in this town.  We only have Wal-Mart.  But we've been here 5 years and not shopped there.  Going to sound like a hick now - Thank God for Farm and Fleet.



Was your daddy a member of the FFA, like mine?



Renysmom said:


> Hey Todd -
> 
> Just saw your post count...  You can certainly hit 10,000 before DAP.  Heck you can break it this weekend



Maybe even today if things get hoppin'.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Was your daddy a member of the FFA, like mine?



I do believe he was.  I'm going to assume that he was since his afterschool activities included milking cows and feeding the pigs.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Quick question, which I think I know the answer to, but want to be 100% certain.
> 
> When I upgrade my ticket to an annual pass, can I use a Disney Gift Card (like from the Disney Store, since they seem to no longer carry Disney Dollars)?



I used my Disney Reward card to upgrade my ticket 2 years ago.  I don't think it will be a problem.

I have to actually go and buy some gift cards.  The grocery store here also owns a whole bunch of gas stations so if you buy gift cards you get "fuel perks".  So every $50 you buy in gift cards you get .20 off a gallon of gas.  I figure I can use at least a few hundred dollars of Disney gift cards and get a free tank of gas.


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> I vote for Target...teeheehee



Do you have to work on Black Friday, Brandie?


----------



## mainegal

Just checking in and wondering about how you folks are behaving with this naughty shelf elf. 
Hope there are no violations!


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> Wow.  I really made our elf sound like a perv.  Now I'm a little embarrassed





exwdwcm said:


> lol, you didn't make the elf sound like a perv- George did!



Who was talking about the elf?


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Watching can be naughty you know.




Get your mind out of the gutter, will you!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter, will you!



Go pack.


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> the disney stores are no longer carrying disney dollars (beyond what they have left in inventory).   They said you can buy them still online and at the parks, but not in the stores.  You can still use them in the stores though.  Last time i went to buy some, the CM told me this.



Thanks for letting me know this!
John has a friend that is a little weird about collecting different dollars and serial #'s.
Wanted John to buy him lots of different ones.
Now DH can tell him to go on line and buy his own disney dollars!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Go pack.




Yeah Yeah, I know I am on the way to the bank, to exchange some money into american!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jeanigor said:


> Pretty normal I would say.
> 
> Twilight. Urinating on the road side. Twilight. Little vacation talk. You know. Normal.



Hmm. Okay, nothing unordinary then.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Who was talking about the elf?





ATTENTION ALL DAP COUPLES!!!!  If George is rooming close by, please make sure you securely CLOSE your windows!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

katscradle said:


> Thanks for letting me know this!
> John has a friend that is a little weird about collecting different dollars and serial #'s.
> Wanted John to buy him lots of different ones.
> Now DH can tell him to go on line and buy his own disney dollars!


you know, i have a 25th anniversary disney dollar ($1), if you want it, let me know and I'll send it to you or try and give to you at TSM 2.0.   I had it from when I worked there back in 96 and hung onto it all these years.  I have no use for it, but for someone that collects like him- i bet he would love it.  let me know!


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> ATTENTION ALL DAP COUPLES!!!! If George is rooming close by, please make sure you securely CLOSE your windows!!!


 where is George staying again? 

Please don't say WL, please don't say WL, please don't say WL!


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> Morning Aaron!
> 
> Whhooooaaaaaa DAP! DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP!!



Wow - either Todd is excited about Disapalooza, or dyslexic-ly excited about ADP.


----------



## tlcoke

My Holiday has officially started.  

Woo Hoo!!!  

5 days off and then I have 7 1/2 work days until DAP.


----------



## 3guysandagal

exwdwcm said:


> you know, i have a 25th anniversary disney dollar ($1), if you want it, let me know and I'll send it to you or try and give to you at TSM 2.0.   I had it from when I worked there back in 96 and hung onto it all these years.  I have no use for it, but for someone that collects like him- i bet he would love it.  let me know!




I will speak for Kat on this one.
He would love that, thanks.
Bring it down with you, I just hope we can find each other in the masses at TSM 2.0.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> My Holiday has officially started.
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> 5 days off and then I have 7 1/2 work days until DAP.



I am almost joining you in the celebration, I have to do a phone call tomorrow morning and I changed my plans am going to work on Monday so I am at 8 days of work.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure I will be here when we get to 3000!



I think we should kill another thread before our trip...







But I won't be disappointed to get to Disney


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am almost joining you in the celebration, I have to do a phone call tomorrow morning and I changed my plans am going to work on Monday so I am at 8 days of work.



My half day is still questionable, I talked to my boss today about it and if we are not busy then I am taking Wednesday 12/9 off, with the exception of our holiday party at lunch time.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I think we should kill another thread before our trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I won't be disappointed to get to Disney



Or at least have fun trying, though I can only post while I am at my parents or using my Ipod until my replacement Internet Connection box comes before the holiday and not after. (fingers crossed I get it tomorrow)


----------



## shellyminnie

I did a real boneheaded thing today 

I am dogsitting this week. So, I get ready to leave for work this morning, and could have sworn I had the keys to the house in my hand (the door locks from the inside). So, I go to work, come back to the house and I have NO KEYS!!! Apparently I left them on the counter by the door. Luckily the next door neighbor has a key and came over to let me in!! OOh vey!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Hi!  sneaking in from work since I don't have time at home anymore. 




jeanigor said:


> But really, just for me, it is not an option. I have nobody to share the drive time with and airfare for just me is equal to if not less expensive than the gas alone. Perhaps one day, I will venture down with someone in tow. Then it might be worth it.



Carl wants to drive for PCC 2.0 - there is space!



AnneR said:


> I did anticipate that response.
> 
> I would say that I face greater challenges using a bush -
> 
> which reminds me, I had a staff person years ago who did this on Fourth of July trying to get out of DC - she made poor choice of bushes and leaves - major, major case of poisin ivy.
> 
> Enough said - bushes are not my friends.



And for this reason my sister keeps a roll of TP in the trunk.  Or at least she used to.



katscradle said:


> 2000?






mainegal said:


> oh. yeah.
> I guess I will be at home chatting to myself to get up to 3000.


I will try to sneak in to keep you company for that! We can have some vicarious fun while they are out and about


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> My half day is still questionable, I talked to my boss today about it and if we are not busy then I am taking Wednesday 12/9 off, with the exception of our holiday party at lunch time.



I am not scheduled off that day - I scheduled an appointment with an attorney for that afternoon, so I doubt I will go back to work.  My executive director who is also one of the most special people in the world to me feels very strongly that I need to get a formal agreement now and not what.  I know for my peace of mind he is right but in the short term this is stirring the pot.

I am also missing our Christmas party - it is scheduled for the 12th.  Now who in their right mind thinks they can compete with DAP???


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> I did a real boneheaded thing today
> 
> I am dogsitting this week. So, I get ready to leave for work this morning, and could have sworn I had the keys to the house in my hand (the door locks from the inside). So, I go to work, come back to the house and I have NO KEYS!!! Apparently I left them on the counter by the door. Luckily the next door neighbor has a key and came over to let me in!! OOh vey!!



I always do a key check before shutting the door, as I have done this at home before.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> I did a real boneheaded thing today
> 
> I am dogsitting this week. So, I get ready to leave for work this morning, and could have sworn I had the keys to the house in my hand (the door locks from the inside). So, I go to work, come back to the house and I have NO KEYS!!! Apparently I left them on the counter by the door. Luckily the next door neighbor has a key and came over to let me in!! OOh vey!!



I hate when I get key crazy.  It does not happen too much at home because I have a garage door opener in my car.  It is work that is the problem.  I used to be in a building that not many people had keys to.  I am one of the first people in the office and could spend 45 minutes calling people trying to get let into the building - what a sight seeing me sit on the front porch step, locked out of the office.  I have a key to my office stashed so if I can get in the building I am good.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I hate when I get key crazy.  It does not happen too much at home because I have a garage door opener in my car.  It is work that is the problem.  I used to be in a building that not many people had keys to.  I am one of the first people in the office and could spend 45 minutes calling people trying to get let into the building - what a sight seeing me sit on the front porch step, locked out of the office.  I have a key to my office stashed so if I can get in the building I am good.



Our external employee doors are on a magnetic lock that is unlocked by a chip in our staff id card.  So as long as I have my ID card, I can get in the building.  The rest of our office requires a Key though.  I keep these keys on the same key ring as my car key, so if I get to work, then I have the keys to the office.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> My Holiday has officially started.
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> 5 days off and then I have 7 1/2 work days until DAP.



Have a fabulous Thanksgiving holiday.
I still have one more day of work. I bought a frozen turkey tonight. Think it will be ready to roast by by Friday of Saturday?


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Do you have to work on Black Friday, Brandie?


 But I work 1pm to 9:30pm...Thankfully I come in after the masses and then leave before closing! Wooo! 

Why? You gonna come visit me?


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> But I work 1pm to 9:30pm...Thankfully I come in after the masses and then leave before closing! Wooo!
> 
> Why? You gonna come visit me?



Too bad you are not at the Target in Southport, I would possibly see you, but I am not planning on going up to Fishers.  Southport is usually a far north as I travel on BF, before heading back south on I-65.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I am almost joining you in the celebration, I have to do a phone call tomorrow morning and I changed my plans am going to work on Monday so I am at 8 days of work.




YAY!!!
8 more days to go!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> I did a real boneheaded thing today
> 
> I am dogsitting this week. So, I get ready to leave for work this morning, and could have sworn I had the keys to the house in my hand (the door locks from the inside). So, I go to work, come back to the house and I have NO KEYS!!! Apparently I left them on the counter by the door. Luckily the next door neighbor has a key and came over to let me in!! OOh vey!!



I hate it when I do things like that! 
At least the neighbor had a key!


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> I hate when I get key crazy.  It does not happen too much at home because I have a garage door opener in my car.  It is work that is the problem.  I used to be in a building that not many people had keys to.  I am one of the first people in the office and could spend 45 minutes calling people trying to get let into the building - what a sight seeing me sit on the front porch step, locked out of the office.  I have a key to my office stashed so if I can get in the building I am good.



I got so tired of Pam locking me out of the house I finally installed a digital lock that just requires a code. No keys needed. I never lock my office at work since I never seem to have my keys on me when  I run across campus to grab just one thing.

Today was miserable.  I got in a huge fight in our section meeting with the previously mentioned distorter of the truth. Dealing with her just causes my blood pressure to go up.

I work tomorrow, but them get 4 days off.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I am not scheduled off that day - I scheduled an appointment with an attorney for that afternoon, so I doubt I will go back to work.  My executive director who is also one of the most special people in the world to me feels very strongly that I need to get a formal agreement now and not what.  I know for my peace of mind he is right but in the short term this is stirring the pot.
> 
> I am also missing our Christmas party - it is scheduled for the 12th.  Now who in their right mind thinks they can compete with DAP???




It is better in the long run, even if it is stirring the pot now!

They obviously have know idea what DAP is!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Have a fabulous Thanksgiving holiday.
> I still have one more day of work. I bought a frozen turkey tonight. Think it will be ready to roast by by Friday of Saturday?



Have a good Thanksgiving! 
Good luck on thawing your Turkey out.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Have a good Thanksgiving!
> Good luck on thawing your Turkey out.



I am not preparing a "Thanksgiving feast".  Just couldn't pass up the forty cent a pound turkey.


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> you know, i have a 25th anniversary disney dollar ($1), if you want it, let me know and I'll send it to you or try and give to you at TSM 2.0.   I had it from when I worked there back in 96 and hung onto it all these years.  I have no use for it, but for someone that collects like him- i bet he would love it.  let me know!



Truly?


----------



## mainegal

Big question last week was new keys for the library. We finally decided on one key to open everything. The two entrance doors and all interior doors. Hope no one loses their key!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> My executive director who is also one of the most special people in the world to me feels very strongly that I need to get a formal agreement now and not what.  I know for my peace of mind he is right but in the short term this is stirring the pot.



That sounds like good advise from your friend.  



AnneR said:


> I am also missing our Christmas party - it is scheduled for the 12th.  Now who in their right mind thinks they can compete with DAP???



At least my boss scheduled our party  in our regular monthly meeting day which happens to be the day before I leave and it is at my favorite restaurant.  (though if I take the day off, I will have to go and meet them)


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie,
I just wanted to let you know you are my hero. I loved your post about Pete leaving the Podcast.


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Wow - either Todd is excited about Disapalooza, or dyslexic-ly excited about ADP.



Can't I be both??



aGoofyMom said:


> Carl wants to drive for PCC 2.0 - there is space!



 Hi stranger!! Do you know how much room I take?!?!? You'd have to leave sweet Siri behind and I couldn't stand for that!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Have a fabulous Thanksgiving holiday.
> I still have one more day of work. I bought a frozen turkey tonight. Think it will be ready to roast by by Friday of Saturday?



Mine has been in the refridgerator since Saturday - still pretty frozen.  Mine is a 20 pounder so if yours is smaller it might defrost by Friday.  I think I am going to have to use the cool water technique on mine.


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to say goodnight, as I am getting ready to leave my parent's house and head home.  

I will pop in as I can tomorrow from my Iphone - fingers are crossed that the Brown Truck of Joy brings me a present tomorrow, so that I can rejoin the Internet from home.


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> Dodie,
> I just wanted to let you know you are my hero. I loved your post about Pete leaving the Podcast.



I totally agree with Dodie!
Dodie is so _totally _smart!!!


----------



## mainegal

aGoofyMom said:


> Originally Posted by mainegal
> oh. yeah.
> I guess I will be at home chatting to myself to get up to 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to sneak in to keep you company for that! We can have some vicarious fun while they are out and about



Perhaps they will post updates for us stay-at-homers. 
Tell us how much fun that are having...


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Mine has been in the refridgerator since Saturday - still pretty frozen.  Mine is a 20 pounder so if yours is smaller it might defrost by Friday.  I think I am going to have to use the cool water technique on mine.



Mine is exactly 16 pounds. Last year I got impatient and started cooking it when there were still some ice crystals inside. We are still alive a year later, so I guess it was okay.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Perhaps they will post updates for us stay-at-homers.
> Tell us how much fun that are having...



We might...you never know.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> We might...you never know.




You won't need you whatever it is you are waiting to have delivered.
You can do it all from the handy dandy pocket iPhone!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I got so tired of Pam locking me out of the house I finally installed a digital lock that just requires a code. No keys needed. I never lock my office at work since I never seem to have my keys on me when  I run across campus to grab just one thing.
> 
> Today was miserable.  I got in a huge fight in our section meeting with the previously mentioned distorter of the truth. Dealing with her just causes my blood pressure to go up.
> 
> I work tomorrow, but them get 4 days off.



Sorry you had a miserable day today - sending positive vibes for tomorrow.


----------



## sshaw10060

mainegal said:


> Mine is exactly 16 pounds. Last year I got impatient and started cooking it when there were still some ice crystals inside. We are still alive a year later, so I guess it was okay.





AnneR said:


> Sorry you had a miserable day today - sending positive vibes for tomorrow.



Thanks Anne. The DIS has a way of making everything better. Doesn't it?


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Mine is exactly 16 pounds. Last year I got impatient and started cooking it when there were still some ice crystals inside. We are still alive a year later, so I guess it was okay.



I think it has more impact on cooking time - so as long as you are monitoring the internal temperature it should be fine.

My issue is I like to put a butter/herb mixture under the skin and I need to do that tomorrow so I need it thawed enough to separate the skin from the flesh.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Thanks Anne. The DIS has a way of making everything better. Doesn't it?



It sure does.


----------



## aGoofyMom

jeanigor said:


> Can't I be both??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi stranger!! Do you know how much room I take?!?!? You'd have to leave sweet Siri behind and I couldn't stand for that!





I don't think she'd stand for it either.  She was very upset the last time I went on a grown ups trip.




mainegal said:


> Perhaps they will post updates for us stay-at-homers.
> Tell us how much fun that are having...




I believe these people might know how to taunt from a iPhone...


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Dodie,
> I just wanted to let you know you are my hero. I loved your post about Pete leaving the Podcast.




I second that! 
Dodie see me at France on DATW and I will buy you a slushie!


----------



## 3guysandagal

aGoofyMom said:


> I believe these people might know how to taunt from a iPhone...



Ya think?




Hi Donna!


----------



## aGoofyMom

3guysandagal said:


> Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Donna!



Hi!

I expect there will be LOTS of taunting!   All I will have to show for that weekend will be bellydance videos on FB again!


----------



## mainegal

aGoofyMom said:


> I believe these people might know how to taunt from a iPhone...



We can try to convince them how much fun we are having a home. 
Think it will work?


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Good afternoon all!  I'm busy getting ready for shopping on Black Friday.  Trying to find the best places to get everything.  James decided to get Emilie the 32GB Touch.  I'm HOPING he decides that that will be good for Madi, too.  Then I'll take her hand-me-down



I need some things from Best Buy. Can I send you my list?


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Mine has been in the refridgerator since Saturday - still pretty frozen.  Mine is a 20 pounder so if yours is smaller it might defrost by Friday.  I think I am going to have to use the cool water technique on mine.




I bought a 'fresh' 20 lber a couple days ago and it was icy inside tonight when I got it out to brine it.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> I bought a 'fresh' 20 lber a couple days ago and it was icy inside tonight when I got it out to brine it.



I got mine "free" from the grocery store because I shopped enough to earn enough points.  The "fresh" turkeys were not part of the promotion

I debated trying to brine the turkey.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I got mine "free" from the grocery store because I shopped enough to earn enough points.  The "fresh" turkeys were not part of the promotion
> 
> I debated trying to brine the turkey.



I bought a brine seasoning mix from Williams Sonoma last year and it was awesome so we're trying it again this year.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Hi, just checking in and checking out tonight...fell asleep while watching NCIS-LA.  Got the jist of it, but should always throw a tape in after 9 p.m.!

My two cents on turkey are I don't baste and I've never brined a turkey.  I stuff the turkey then brush it with olive oil and butter then season it with fresh ground salt and pepper.  I cover it well and tightly with foil and then let it bake at 325.  I calculate how long it should cook for and allow for a half-hour without the foil for it to brown.  No muss, no fuss!


----------



## aGoofyMom

mainegal said:


> We can try to convince them how much fun we are having a home.
> Think it will work?



We will have a virtual party on this thread! Ya, that'll work!   

They won't forget us though!!


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> My two cents on turkey are I don't baste and I've never brined a turkey.  I stuff the turkey then brush it with olive oil and butter then season it with fresh ground salt and pepper.  I cover it well and tightly with foil and then let it bake at 325.  I calculate how long it should cook for and allow for a half-hour without the foil for it to brown.  No muss, no fuss!



This is pretty much what I do, except I do not stuff the turkey. Cooks faster that way. And I splurged and bought some Bell's poultry seasoning. I think I have all the individual herbs. I just really like the look of the box! 

The real fun comes when I tear remaining meat off the bones and throw the carcass in the pot with vegetables and make a really fine stock. Good stock in the freezer is like gold!


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> We will have a virtual party on this thread! Ya, that'll work!
> 
> They won't forget us though!!




We won't forget you Donna!


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> We won't forget you Donna!



Well, I am trying to sneak in more often so you won't!!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Morning all! Days are flying by.*..only 15 days to DAP!!!!!*

Looking forward to Glee tonight...the preview looks hysterical as usual.  It will be a nice treat after a busy day at work and home.  

DS needs to perform the experiment portion of his science fair project tonight, so I'll need to be cheerleader/taskmaster so he stays focused.  It's all ready to go - two Lego catapults with differing fulcrum lengths and he'll measure how far each launches different Lego pieces (ball, banana, chain, drumstick, minifigure, plant, tree).  His teacher is so organized for the fair, with four checkpoints that the kids need to fulfill.  This is checkpoint #2.  Love, love, love this teacher - besides being so with it she just positively reinforces constantly.


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning all!  I am just getting up - I actually slept past 5 am this morning.

Working at home for a brief time this morning but primarily working on getting the house ready for Thanksgiving, I am expecting up to 12 people tomorrow.

Unfortunately, I have to run into work this afternoon.  I am in the middle of changing my bank for direct deposit and have this stange thing called a paycheck to pick up.   I am very happy they still have those things.
I am not excited about driving today.  The route from work to my house is THE major route that everyone from the DC Metro area has to take to go towards Western PA, Ohio, ...   Always major traffic starting at noon.  I plan to take the side road but it will still have heavy traffic.

I plan to bake today as well, but I may wait to do that with the girls as they do like to help especially when I break out the Kitchen Aid mixer.

Have a great day and for those who are not plugging in over the holiday weekend - Happy Thanksgiving, safe travels to all who are traveling.


Now the important part

15 days until DAP.


----------



## mainegal

Anne, Glad you had a better night. Hope your hectic day goes well.

Hope everyone has a great day and a Thanksgiving full of gratitude.


----------



## AnneR

You do realize that this means, I have access to the boards for the large part of the day.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> You do realize that this means, I have access to the boards for the large part of the day.



Not me. I am supposed to be working. So much to do, always...


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Not me. I am supposed to be working. So much to do, always...



I get a lot done when I work from home - even with the boards, I have fewer interruptions.


----------



## scarlett873

Off for another fun filled day at work! Stay outta trouble...and Jen...text me when you find out what this Pete stuff is as I won't be able to listen until much later!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Off for another fun filled day at work! Stay outta trouble...and Jen...text me when you find out what this Pete stuff is as I won't be able to listen until much later!



Have a great day Brandie.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all.  Last of of work before the long weekend.  How bad can it be? Don't answer that question.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all.  Last of of work before the long weekend.  How bad can it be? Don't answer that question.



Smile!  You have a long weekend coming up.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Good Morning all!  I am just getting up - I actually slept past 5 am this morning.
> 
> Working at home for a brief time this morning but primarily working on getting the house ready for Thanksgiving, I am expecting up to 12 people tomorrow.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to run into work this afternoon.  I am in the middle of changing my bank for direct deposit and have this stange thing called a paycheck to pick up.   I am very happy they still have those things.
> I am not excited about driving today.  The route from work to my house is THE major route that everyone from the DC Metro area has to take to go towards Western PA, Ohio, ...   Always major traffic starting at noon.  I plan to take the side road but it will still have heavy traffic.
> 
> I plan to bake today as well, but I may wait to do that with the girls as they do like to help especially when I break out the Kitchen Aid mixer.
> 
> Have a great day and for those who are not plugging in over the holiday weekend - Happy Thanksgiving, safe travels to all who are traveling.
> 
> 
> Now the important part
> 
> 15 days until DAP.



BIL said traffic wasn't too bad on his drive in this AM. Hopefully you'll fare well. My kids get all excited when the kitchenaid comes out, too.

And my font looks really small next to yours! LOL


----------



## tlcoke

Good morning everyone!  Not a day to be without the Internet, I sure hope my new box comes today.

My dad gave me an idea last night on what to get him for Christmas. A digital camera, I am thinking of giving him my camera which I bought  a year ago and getting me a new one.


----------



## firsttimemom

Annnnd- our accuweather DAP forecast for Wednesday, December 9:






 							Mostly cloudy
High: 74°
 							Low: 53°


74? I'll take it!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> BIL said traffic wasn't too bad on his drive in this AM. Hopefully you'll fare well. My kids get all excited when the kitchenaid comes out, too.
> 
> And my font looks really small next to yours! LOL



That's because I make mine bigger  One of things you earn when you hit forty is the difficulty reading smaller fonts.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good morning everyone!  Not a day to be without the Internet, I sure hope my new box comes today.
> 
> My dad gave me an idea last night on what to get him for Christmas. A digital camera, I am thinking of giving him my camera which I bought  a year ago and getting me a new one.



I saw a lot of cameras in the Best Buy Black Friday ad - there was one for $49 that I thought would be a great starter camera for DD12 - and I would not feel so bad if she lost it as she has done with several other small electronic items.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I saw a lot of cameras in the Best Buy Black Friday ad - there was one for $49 that I thought would be a great starter camera for DD12 - and I would not feel so bad if she lost it as she has done with several other small electronic items.



My DD has gotten used to using some sweet photog. equipment at school so she's been asking for higher end stuff. Not going to happen (she has the same record as yours it seems)


----------



## Dodie

Good morning folks!


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> Good morning folks!



good morning oh wise one!


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> Good morning folks!



Good morning my hero.


----------



## jeanigor

Morning DAP friends!

Sorry I am late to the party this morning, I had to stop at the pie shop and pick up a pie for tomorrow. Yes, I know its not cake, and its store bought, but it is 1000 times tastier than what I could have whipped up.

There was a line 13 people long when I got there at store opening. For PIE!

I love this time of year. Next three days of being in line at the store in the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Morning DAP friends!
> 
> Sorry I am late to the party this morning, I had to stop at the pie shop and pick up a pie for tomorrow. Yes, I know its not cake, and its store bought, but it is 1000 times tastier than what I could have whipped up.
> 
> There was a line 13 people long when I got there at store opening. For PIE!
> 
> I love this time of year. Next three days of being in line at the store in the wee hours of the morning!




mmmm pie! What kind did you get?


----------



## DVCsince02

Somebody slap me silly to remove all baby thoughts from my brain!!!!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Good morning folks!



Morning Dodie!

We are all listening to you.


jeanigor said:


> Morning DAP friends!
> 
> Sorry I am late to the party this morning, I had to stop at the pie shop and pick up a pie for tomorrow. Yes, I know its not cake, and its store bought, but it is 1000 times tastier than what I could have whipped up.
> 
> There was a line 13 people long when I got there at store opening. For PIE!
> 
> I love this time of year. Next three days of being in line at the store in the wee hours of the morning!



Pie is appropriate for the time of the year.  Baking a pumpkin pie is on my to do list today.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> mmmm pie! What kind did you get?



Cherry. Its what was requested.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Somebody slap me silly to remove all baby thoughts from my brain!!!!



You're gonna have another baby?!?!


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Somebody slap me silly to remove all baby thoughts from my brain!!!!



NOOOOO! Think back to that exhausting day you had the other day - the one you outlined in your Facebook status.  Concentrate hard on THAT.

I can relate _in a way _- I get *PUPPY* yearnings every two or three years.   Then I remember the whining, the crying, the late night potty runs, the accidents, the chewing, etc.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Somebody slap me silly to remove all baby thoughts from my brain!!!!



Hi Jen, I'll do it for you. Every once in a while I have a pang of babyitis, but, then I remember my two that had colic and didn't sleep and that cures me right up.  Plus, now both my girls are in school and I can't imagine starting all over again.

We saw New Moon last night - it was great!!!  Isabella wasn't scared at all, the only time she closed her eyes was when Carlisle was stiching up Bella's arm.  By the way, it is wrong that I had dreams of a 17 year old werewolf, because if it is, I am in trouble.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Somebody slap me silly to remove all baby thoughts from my brain!!!!



Jen SLAP!!!!
Another baby means 5 more years at home, just saying!


----------



## jeanigor

In three months, he will be an 18 year old werewolf. And then you can be called a cougar.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Cherry. Its what was requested.



Oh, my favorite!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Morning DAP friends!
> 
> Sorry I am late to the party this morning, I had to stop at the pie shop and pick up a pie for tomorrow. Yes, I know its not cake, and its store bought, but it is 1000 times tastier than what I could have whipped up.
> 
> There was a line 13 people long when I got there at store opening. For PIE!
> 
> I love this time of year. Next three days of being in line at the store in the wee hours of the morning!



My DH is off to the bakery this morning to get a cake.  Yes, we are havnig cake on Thanksgiving.  I will take any reason to have cake.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Oh, my favorite!



I prefer pecan, or shoofly, or pumpkin. But she said cherry so that's what I got.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> In three months, he will be an 18 year old werewolf. And then you can be called a cougar.



Hmmm, when you put it that way it seems not so pervy on my part.  I wonder if werewolves and cougars get along?


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> In three months, he will be an 18 year old werewolf. And then you can be called a cougar.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Hmmm, when you put it that way it seems not so pervy on my part.  I wonder if werewolves and cougars get along?



No worse than Nicole's peeping Tom elf on a shelf....


----------



## katscradle

I am late checking in this morning.
I have had a busy morning!
Took the boys to timmys for breakfast, then to the drugstore to pick up our shots.
Then took the boys to the doctor for their physicals and shots.
Then home got the boys off to school.
Changed over the laundry, got another load in.
Now I am off to the doctors with John for our physicals and shots.
Then I have to go to the bank, and hairdressers.
I should be home by 3pm.
Then more laundry and packing to do.
I don't think I will be on the boards much today.
So everyone have a good day.
I had a sad moment this morning, but life goes on.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I prefer pecan, or shoofly, or pumpkin. But she said cherry so that's what I got.




I don't know what shoofly is, never heard of it!


----------



## wildfan1473

Good morning everyone!  A gray and dreary day here today, and to top it off, the kids are off school.



DVCsince02 said:


> Somebody slap me silly to remove all baby thoughts from my brain!!!!



SLAP!!!!!!!  

I know, I go through this every once in a while.  We had always said if we adopted 2 boys or 2 girls, we would go back for a third.  I have my boys, and I keep getting these girl pangs.  We actually had a girl picked out when we were in Russia, she was Jacob's best friend, and he went nowhere without her.  We knew she had a sister that we would have to take also, but then we found out she also had an older special needs brother, and an infant brother, all in the system and all would have to go together   To this day, we still think about her.  

When it comes down to it, though, I am content with my children.  But, for us at least, it's not so easy as deciding to just "have" a baby.  And the first 2aren't paid for yet 

But then, I think about what today is...it's Jacob's 8th birthday, and we have been through so much the last 3 1/2 years.  He had such a rough beginning in life, and he has come so far and overcome so much.  I am so proud of him.  We have now celebrated as many birthdays with him as we missed.  Would I do it again?  In a heartbeat. 

Change of subject - I have a dilemma.  My laptop is dying quickly.  I posted a thread about it http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2338154, and I'm looking for advice about what to replace it with.  Any input or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jeanigor

http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable161-112509.mp3

Just sayin'

Perhaps proof that Dodie is SMART!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I don't know what shoofly is, never heard of it!








From Wiki:



> Shoofly pie (or shoo-fly pie) is a fluffy molasses pie considered traditional among the Pennsylvania Dutch and also known in Southern cooking.
> 
> The term "shoo-fly pie" first appeared in print in 1926.[1] The pie may get its name because the molasses attracts flies that must be "shooed" away [2], but is more likely an anglicization of "souffle", the well-known dessert.
> 
> A Montgomery pie is similar to a shoofly pie, except lemon juice is usually added to the bottom layer and buttermilk to the topping.[3] A chess pie is also similar, but it is unlayered and made with corn syrup.


----------



## jeanigor




----------



## Launchpad11B

Good luck Pete. Congratulations Corey!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


>



Best of luck Pete - I am glad you are staying on the Podcast.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


>



That about sums it up!


----------



## Dodie

I'm now feeling only *partially *smart - although I think Kevin decreed that originally because my advice about jumping to conclusions was sound.

I'm glad to learn that we'll still hear Pete's voice on the podcast and especially curious about the "new format" for the podcast next year.


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> I'm now feeling only *partially *smart - although I think Kevin decreed that originally because my advice about jumping to conclusions was sound.



I still have faith in you.


----------



## exwdwcm

happy pre-Turkey day friends!

Jen- listen to Dodie, that is great advice, focus on those days where you are pulling your hair out!  

Todd- yum for cherry pie. i  am making cherry cobbler. 

Andrea- glad you enjoyed New Moon and Isabella made it through okay....lol on the dreams of a teenage werewolf.  it that is wrong, i don't wanna be right.  

got some shocking news this am.   We used to hang out on a mustang car scene and message board locally quite a bit- one of our old friends who we haven't really hung out with in years, passed away at 32.   He was in Canada on business and on the phone with his mom when he apparently had a heart attack and died.  so sad.   HUG your loved ones a little closer this Thanksgiving day.  Lots to be thankful for.


----------



## AnneR

exwdwcm said:


> happy pre-Turkey day friends!
> 
> Jen- listen to Dodie, that is great advice, focus on those days where you are pulling your hair out!
> 
> Todd- yum for cherry pie. i  am making cherry cobbler.
> 
> Andrea- glad you enjoyed New Moon and Isabella made it through okay....lol on the dreams of a teenage werewolf.  it that is wrong, i don't wanna be right.
> 
> got some shocking news this am.   We used to hang out on a mustang car scene and message board locally quite a bit- one of our old friends who we haven't really hung out with in years, passed away at 32.   He was in Canada on business and on the phone with his mom when he apparently had a heart attack and died.  so sad.   HUG your loved ones a little closer this Thanksgiving day.  Lots to be thankful for.



Very sad news Michelle.


----------



## DVCsince02

Thanks friends, I needed that.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I prefer pecan, or shoofly, or pumpkin. But she said cherry so that's what I got.



Pecan is my favorite, next to Derby Pie (think pecan pie with chocolate).


Michelle Sorry about your friend, so rough when someone dies at such a young age.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

Very quiet here at work as there are not many people in today.  I am very busy thou as I have to do extra reports because the person who normally does them took the day off.  

My mom and I are having apple pie tomorrow.  HOMEMADE  Yes, I can actually cook a little.  We're having ham instead of turkey, moms choice.  Don't know what's going with it yet.  Guess I better figure that out huh.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Pecan is my favorite, next to Derby Pie (think pecan pie with chocolate).
> 
> 
> Michelle Sorry about your friend, so rough when someone dies at such a young age.



Todd's picture of the Shoo fly pie has tempted me to go search out a recipe to try.  My appetite has been off lately so I was thinking of only making a pumpkin this year.  The risk is if I try a new recipe and the girls don't like it - I will be the only one to eat it.

I will have to try making the pie another time.


----------



## hideeh

Wow, what a morning. 

Congrats Corey! 

Jen-our situation is a bit different, but yet the same. Every time I think about how sweet and cute a baby addition would be to our family, I remember how far we have come and I just can't imagine going back to being tied to a diaper bag and bottle. That feeling also passes quickly when I remember how the attitude flares from the current DD9. You asked for a SLAP so here's a virtual one!   Good luck.

Katherine, good luck with the rest of your busy day. Starting it off with shots would have sent me right back to bed. I hate shots.

Tracey, I sure hope you get a visit from the brown truck of joy.

Scott, better day today. If not, at least you get 4 days off to plot against her! AND work on your Christmas lights display.

Todd, I am starving and your pie picture and mental pictures are making it a lot worse!

Have a great day today whatever you are doing!


----------



## jeanigor

I packed last night in earnest. (except for jeans and under garments). I fit it all in two bags and a carry on!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> From Wiki:




Thanks Todd, looks yummy!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I packed last night in earnest. (except for jeans and under garments). I fit it all in two bags and a carry on!



and how many boxes have you shipped?


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> happy pre-Turkey day friends!
> 
> Jen- listen to Dodie, that is great advice, focus on those days where you are pulling your hair out!
> 
> Todd- yum for cherry pie. i  am making cherry cobbler.
> 
> Andrea- glad you enjoyed New Moon and Isabella made it through okay....lol on the dreams of a teenage werewolf.  it that is wrong, i don't wanna be right.
> 
> got some shocking news this am.   We used to hang out on a mustang car scene and message board locally quite a bit- one of our old friends who we haven't really hung out with in years, passed away at 32.   He was in Canada on business and on the phone with his mom when he apparently had a heart attack and died.  so sad.   HUG your loved ones a little closer this Thanksgiving day.  Lots to be thankful for.



Michelle this is so sad!
You just never know!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> and how many boxes have you shipped?



None as of yet. I won't ship until next week if I need to.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> None as of yet. I won't ship until next week if I need to.



So you have two bags plus boxes you are shipping??

I am trying not to ship anything - so I am trying to decide if I should carry on the cookies or put them in a checked bag.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> So you have two bags plus boxes you are shipping??
> 
> I am trying not to ship anything - so I am trying to decide if I should carry on the cookies or put them in a checked bag.



It all depends upon how creative I can get. I may be able to re pack and get everything into my checked luggage. That would be nice.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> It all depends upon how creative I can get. I may be able to re pack and get everything into my checked luggage. That would be nice.



That would be nice.

I won't actually put things in suitcases until a couple of days before.  I just don't have any place to keep a suitcase in various stages of packing.  I would be tripping over it all the time.  I am in pile making mode.


----------



## AnneR

It has been a long time since I have had a morning like this -

I just finished my breakfast - still having major appetite issues
I have cleaned two bathrooms, paid bills, done one load of laundry and my consultation call for work.

I am going to go fix DD12's bed - she always takes all of her sheets of the bed so it is a mess, then I am going to get going to the office to get my paycheck.  I will be back later.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> That would be nice.
> 
> I won't actually put things in suitcases until a couple of days before.  I just don't have any place to keep a suitcase in various stages of packing.  I would be tripping over it all the time.  I am in pile making mode.



Mine went from a massive heap in the Disney room to folded piles on the guest bed to the suitcase and duffle on the guest bed. Much more organized.



AnneR said:


> It has been a long time since I have had a morning like this -
> 
> I just finished my breakfast - still having major appetite issues
> I have cleaned two bathrooms, paid bills, done one load of laundry and my consultation call for work.
> 
> I am going to go fix DD12's bed - she always takes all of her sheets of the bed so it is a mess, then I am going to get going to the office to get my paycheck.  I will be back later.



If you want, I am sure DP didn't make the bad this morning. And I would love some pie....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Mine went from a massive heap in the Disney room to folded piles on the guest bed to the suitcase and duffle on the guest bed. Much more organized.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, I am sure DP didn't make the bad this morning. And I would love some pie....



I don't have a guest room to pile things in, just one of those sacrifices you make when you have kids.

I am not a stickler about actually making the bed each morning - I do however want a bottom sheet on the mattress - and now I can't find the mattress protector so I will need to go get a new one for her bed.

Pumpkin pie will be ready this afternoon if you are hungry


----------



## aspen37

Good morning/afternoon everyone. 



It will just be myself tomorrow. I need to start packing and I need to clean my house, so I did not want to go out of town. I will be having a Ham from Honey Baked Ham store, mashed potatoes and gravy, stuffing/dressing, rolls, and apple pie with vanilla ice cream. I did not make the pie. I bought a half of a pie or I would feel like I need to eat the whole pie.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I will miss the rants


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> It will just be myself tomorrow. I need to start packing and I need to clean my house, so I did not want to go out of town. I will be having a Ham from Honey Baked Ham store, mashed potatoes and gravy, stuffing/dressing, rolls, and apple pie with vanilla ice cream. I did not make the pie. I bought a half of a pie or I would feel like I need to eat the whole pie.



I would definitely eat the whole pie so I understand.  

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving.  I now want Shoofly pie and that was not on the menu for tomorrow.


----------



## Renysmom

Hi everyone... What a crazy week this has been..

I am now sitting in the office just waiting for the time to go by.  I have to be here till 2:30 so that I am not required to put in for any annual leave usage.

Not to bad though, its very quiet, I am pretty caught up on my paperwork and I can surf.. These are all rare for me.  I think I will work on my DAP packing list, I haven't even started thinking about that.

While I will be on later many of you may not so If I don't "see" or "talk" to some of you before you head out I hope you have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Pecan is my favorite, next to Derby Pie (think pecan pie with chocolate).



I really like pecan pie.
I have never had Derby Pie, but I have had chocolate pecan pie, sao I am sure I would love it.
I also am partial to Pennsylvania Dutch shoofly pie.

I do _not _like cooked fruit pies.


----------



## sshaw10060

mainegal said:


> I really like pecan pie.
> I have never had Derby Pie, but I have had chocolate pecan pie, sao I am sure I would love it.
> I also am partial to Pennsylvania Dutch shoofly pie.
> 
> I do _not _like cooked fruit pies.



Pumpkin pie is my favorite, followed closely by apple.  Pam's cousin is a pastry chef, so desert on the holidays is always great.


----------



## sshaw10060

I just listened to the first few minutes of the show.  The people in the break room looked at me a little odd, but what is new.


----------



## kathrna

HI everyone!  We are done with the LAND.  We had a GREAT time!  California Adventure was very cool!  Now we are in Northern CA at my mom's.  Driving throught the Grapevine headed north was brutal!  It took three hours to go 100 miles!  UGH!  

Weather was nice (a bit cool for me) but sunny and wonderful!  The Grand Californian is GORGEOUS and the new villas are SPECTACULAR!  We were in a two bedroom lockoff.  WOW is all I can say.  Breathtaking.  We had a pool view, fifth floor.  The only CA Adventure view was a first floor-- and with the construction that continues to go on there, that didn't sound fun.  But we could still see some of the DL fireworks on the pool side.  

Um, I've only been gone a couple of days, but from hints on the boards and FB, it appears that all hell has broken loose.  What am I missing?  Why is everyone saying goodbye to Pete.  Can someone fill me in?


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> HI everyone!  We are done with the LAND.  We had a GREAT time!  California Adventure was very cool!  Now we are in Northern CA at my mom's.  Driving throught the Grapevine headed north was brutal!  It took three hours to go 100 miles!  UGH!
> 
> Weather was nice (a bit cool for me) but sunny and wonderful!  The Grand Californian is GORGEOUS and the new villas are SPECTACULAR!  We were in a two bedroom lockoff.  WOW is all I can say.  Breathtaking.  We had a pool view, fifth floor.  The only CA Adventure view was a first floor-- and with the construction that continues to go on there, that didn't sound fun.  But we could still see some of the DL fireworks on the pool side.
> 
> Um, I've only been gone a couple of days, but from hints on the boards and FB, it appears that all hell has broken loose.  What am I missing?  Why is everyone saying goodbye to Pete.  Can someone fill me in?



MIssed you Kathy -

Pete announced on the Podcast this week that he is stepping down from his position at DIS as he is looking for some new challenges.

Glad to hear your trip is going well.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I packed last night in earnest. (except for jeans and under garments). I fit it all in two bags and a carry on!



Sounds like you are bringing lots of stuff.


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> I really like pecan pie.
> I have never had Derby Pie, but I have had chocolate pecan pie, sao I am sure I would love it.
> I also am partial to Pennsylvania Dutch shoofly pie.
> 
> *I do not like cooked fruit pies*.



*Doesn't like apple pie!*


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Sounds like you are bringing lots of stuff.



Can't wear the same thing twice.


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> I just listened to the first few minutes of the show.  The people in the break room looked at me a little odd, but what is new.



Did you cry in front of colleagues? 



kathrna said:


> HI everyone!  We are done with the LAND.  We had a GREAT time!  California Adventure was very cool!  Now we are in Northern CA at my mom's.  Driving throught the Grapevine headed north was brutal!  It took three hours to go 100 miles!  UGH!
> 
> Weather was nice (a bit cool for me) but sunny and wonderful!  The Grand Californian is GORGEOUS and the new villas are SPECTACULAR!  We were in a two bedroom lockoff.  WOW is all I can say.  Breathtaking.  We had a pool view, fifth floor.  The only CA Adventure view was a first floor-- and with the construction that continues to go on there, that didn't sound fun.  But we could still see some of the DL fireworks on the pool side.
> 
> Um, I've only been gone a couple of days, but from hints on the boards and FB, it appears that all hell has broken loose.  What am I missing?  Why is everyone saying goodbye to Pete.  *Can someone fill me in?*



Hi Kathy. Glad you had a good time! I listened to the podcast and if I have it correct, other than show format, nothing will really change from a show perspective. Pete will still be on the weekly show but not as host. His stepping down to me seems more to be "daily control of the DIS". That goes to Corey. Thats how I took it.

Happy Thankgiving Kathy.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I really like pecan pie.
> I have never had Derby Pie, but I have had chocolate pecan pie, sao I am sure I would love it.
> 
> I do _not _like cooked fruit pies.





georgemoe said:


> *Doesn't like apple pie!*



Derby pie is similar to chocolate pecan or nut pie. 

I too do not like Cooked fruit pies.  The only fruit pie I like is Strawberry pie.


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> *Doesn't like apple pie!*



I was thinking the same thing George.  If you are an American it is a crime not to like apple pie.  Heck, it is a crime not to like apple pie PERIOD!


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> I was thinking the same thing George.  If you are an American it is a crime not to like apple pie.  Heck, it is a crime not to like apple pie PERIOD!



 It's a shame Kim.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Can't wear the same thing twice.



I'm only bringing a carry on.  For Mousefest last year I went with only a rolling backpack.  It was a monumental achievement.


----------



## georgemoe

OMG, I just realized that applesauce is also a form of cooked apples. Tracey and Lyn must not like that either.  "No pork chops, and apple - sauce. Swell."

The hole gets deeper and deeper.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kathy. Glad you had a good time! I listened to the podcast and if I have it correct, other than show format, nothing will really change from a show perspective. Pete will still be on the weekly show but not as host. His stepping down to me seems more to be "daily control of the DIS". That goes to Corey. Thats how I took it.



That is what I took away from it too.


----------



## tlcoke

Still no sign of the Brown Truck of Joy, so I am still only able to be online via my iPhone.  I have spent my day getting my oil changed in the car, putting up my outdoor decorations and a visit to Walmart & Sams Club.

I haven't been able to listen to the show yet, and I don't know if I will be in Chat tonight.  I may log in while I am at my parents later tonight.  I may try to listen online to a little of the show from there.  Is Pete's announcement at the beginning or the end of the show?


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Still no sign of the Brown Truck of Joy, so I am still only able to be online via my iPhone.  I have spent my day getting my oil changed in the car, putting up my outdoor decorations and a visit to Walmart & Sams Club.
> 
> I haven't been able to listen to the show yet, and I don't know if I will be in Chat tonight.  I may log in while I am at my parents later tonight.  I may try to listen online to a little of the show from there.  Is Pete's announcement at the beginning or the end of the show?



Beginning


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Beginning



Thanks Todd


----------



## sah95

Happy almost Turkey Day!!  

Who is going to bring the Shoofly Pie to the TSM Party?????  I've been on low carb - low sugar for 6 months   I deserve a piece of pie


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Can't wear the same thing twice.



I have to pack so that I have choices - doesn't mean I do wear the outfits I put together but I feel better if there are some other things to choose from - what can I say??


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> OMG, I just realized that applesauce is also a form of cooked apples. Tracey and Lyn must not like that either.  "No pork chops, and apple - sauce. Swell."
> 
> The hole gets deeper and deeper.



George, I will eat applesauce every now and then but it is not one of my favorites.  It depends on how it is made.  I am more likely to eat it from a can over the homemade type.


----------



## jeanigor

sah95 said:


> Happy almost Turkey Day!!
> 
> Who is going to bring the Shoofly Pie to the TSM Party?????  I've been on low carb - low sugar for 6 months   I deserve a piece of pie



The cabs/sugar in one piece would last you another 6 months!


----------



## AnneR

sah95 said:


> Happy almost Turkey Day!!
> 
> Who is going to bring the Shoofly Pie to the TSM Party?????  I've been on low carb - low sugar for 6 months   I deserve a piece of pie



I am thinking that Shoofly Pie will be pretty much a mushy mess at the end of a flight.

The good news is that we can help you find a very yummy high carb - high sugar piece of deliciousness probablly just about anywhere - just ask


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm only bringing a carry on.  For Mousefest last year I went with only a rolling backpack.  It was a monumental achievement.





AnneR said:


> I have to pack so that I have choices - doesn't mean I do wear the outfits I put together but I feel better if there are some other things to choose from - what can I say??



I just realized I didn't pack any shoes!!!!!

Forgive me, Alicia!!!


----------



## sah95

jeanigor said:


> The cabs/sugar in one piece would last you another 6 months!



I wonder what kind of sugar high I would get??  I might help me make it to the end of the party


----------



## sah95

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm only bringing a carry on.  For Mousefest last year I went with only a rolling backpack.  It was a monumental achievement.



You are my hero


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I just realized I didn't pack any shoes!!!!!
> 
> Forgive me, Alicia!!!



The horror!


----------



## sah95

AnneR said:


> I am thinking that Shoofly Pie will be pretty much a mushy mess at the end of a flight.
> 
> The good news is that we can help you find a very yummy high carb - high sugar piece of deliciousness probablly just about anywhere - just ask



You are right about the mess.  Maybe a No Way Jose would do the trick


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> The horror!



I don't really want to spend from early afternoon on Wednesday until very early Tuesday morning wearing red Mickey Crocs. I guess I better repack.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I don't really want to spend from early afternoon on Wednesday until very early Tuesday morning wearing red Mickey Crocs. I guess I better repack.



I thought red Mickey Crocs were proper attire for all Disney occassions?


----------



## jeanigor

sah95 said:


> You are right about the mess.  Maybe a No Way Jose would do the trick



I noticed that a stop by Beaches and Cream was conspicuously absent from this trip. Wonder if time will present itself...


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I thought red Mickey Crocs were proper attire for all Disney occassions?



They are. But I couldn't stand if I wore the same Clunky Red Shoes for nearly a week.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I noticed that a stop by Beaches and Cream was conspicuously absent from this trip. Wonder if time will present itself...



Are you planning on Fulton's on Friday?

Friday after the seminar would be the perfect time to sneak over.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> They are. But I couldn't stand if I wore the same Clunky Red Shoes for nearly a week.



I'll stop teasing you because I plan on bringing at least 4 different pairs of shoes.

I don't own red Mickey Crocs. I only have Crocs sandals.


----------



## sah95

jeanigor said:


> I noticed that a stop by Beaches and Cream was conspicuously absent from this trip. Wonder if time will present itself...



Oh there shall always be time for Beaches & Cream


----------



## sah95

jeanigor said:


> They are. But I couldn't stand if I wore the same Clunky Red Shoes for nearly a week.



  I wear the same pair of crocs for 8 days   My feet would be 2 big blisters if I didn't.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Are you planning on Fulton's on Friday?
> 
> Friday after the seminar would be the perfect time to sneak over.



I think we have other dining plans for lunch on Friday. I haven't reviewed the grid today.



AnneR said:


> I'll stop teasing you because I plan on bringing at least 4 different pairs of shoes.
> 
> I don't own red Mickey Crocs. I only have Crocs sandals.



I'll probably be wearing them most of the time. Or my black ones. But I like to have tennies around, just in case.



sah95 said:


> Oh there shall always be time for Beaches & Cream



I knew I liked you!


----------



## jeanigor

sah95 said:


> I wear the same pair of crocs for 8 days   My feet would be 2 big blisters if I didn't.



But are they clunky and red???

That's my issue. Red doesn't go with every outfit. (Although thanks to the DAP logo, it will go with most of the trips attire...)


----------



## jeanigor

Just a few more......


----------



## sah95

jeanigor said:


> But are they clunky and red???
> 
> That's my issue. Red doesn't go with every outfit. (Although thanks to the DAP logo, it will go with most of the trips attire...)



You gotta point!  Mine are tan, but they are way more boring than yours


----------



## sah95

jeanigor said:


> Just a few more......



OMG  you almost have 10,000 posts!  You might be my new hero


----------



## Dodie

So, have you guys been having fun running up your post counts today? 

I'm not as concerned about packing as I am making it through each day and night without having to go back to the resort to change clothes unless it's absolutely necessary. I'm not used to Florida in December and it seems that there could be quite a range of temps within a single 12 hour timeframe.

At this point, I'm hoping that, with layering, my pink DAP hoodie will be sufficient as a jacket.


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> *Doesn't like apple pie!*



Well, a like it just a little...




tlcoke said:


> I too do not like Cooked fruit pies.  The only fruit pie I like is Strawberry pie.



Uncooked strawberry pie with whipped cream, please.



tickledtink33 said:


> I was thinking the same thing George.  If you are an American it is a crime not to like apple pie.  Heck, it is a crime not to like apple pie PERIOD!



Not much on peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, I don't drive an American car, and I went to the Soviet Union in 1976.  
However, I _am _an American.


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> OMG, I just realized that applesauce is also a form of cooked apples. Tracey and Lyn must not like that either.  "No pork chops, and apple - sauce. Swell."
> 
> The hole gets deeper and deeper.



Yes, I do like applesauce. I guess cooked apples are okay if they are served cold. With a sprinkle of cinnamon, please.

Pork chops with applesauce and sauerkraut, please.


----------



## Dodie

...and for the record...

I prefer pie to cake. (Yes. I am one of THOSE people.)  My favorite pies are, in order...

1. Apple
2. Sugar Cream (kind of a Hoosier thing I think - not everyone may be familiar with this one)
3. Pecan
4. Cherry


----------



## jeanigor

For my 10,000th post, I wanted to wish some of my favorite people good cheer, health and happiness on my favorite of holidays.

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I have to pack so that I have choices - doesn't mean I do wear the outfits I put together but I feel better if there are some other things to choose from - what can I say??



Me, too! I always end up packing "too much". I want to decide in the morning if I want to wear the red or the blue shirt.  SO there is always some article of clothing that comes home un-worn. And a favorite shirt is worn more than once.


----------



## Dodie

Congratulations Todd!!!!!


----------



## mainegal

Hey, Todd! Congratulations on your 10,000th post. I knew you could do it.


----------



## sah95

Yea Todd!!


----------



## spaddy

Congrats Todd!!!


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> ...and for the record...
> 
> I prefer pie to cake. (Yes. I am one of THOSE people.)  My favorite pies are, in order...
> 
> 1. Apple
> 2. Sugar Cream (kind of a Hoosier thing I think - not everyone may be familiar with this one)
> 3. Pecan
> 4. Cherry



I'm a pie girl, too.


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> Did you cry in front of colleagues?



There is no crying in veterinary medicine.  You should know that (free drink for first person to get the movie reference).



AnneR said:


> I am thinking that Shoofly Pie will be pretty much a mushy mess at the end of a flight.
> The good news is that we can help you find a very yummy high carb - high sugar piece of deliciousness probablly just about anywhere - just ask



Have we decided on a time to eat our delectable treats at the POP?



jeanigor said:


> I don't really want to spend from early afternoon on Wednesday until very early Tuesday morning wearing red Mickey Crocs. I guess I better repack.



You mean you don't own a pair in each color? I am so disappointed.



jeanigor said:


> Just a few more......



Congrats on 10,000


----------



## Madi100

Way to go, Todd!!  That's like 5000 posts per year.  I'm quite impressed!


----------



## Dodie

sshaw10060 said:


> There is no crying in veterinary medicine.  You should know that (free drink for first person to get the movie reference)



_There is no crying in baseball._ Tom Hanks in "A League of their Own."


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> _There is no crying in baseball._ Tom Hanks in "A League of their Own."



Buy that woman a drink!  What flavor slushie would you like?


----------



## Dodie

sshaw10060 said:


> Buy that woman a drink!  What flavor slushie would you like?





Cosmo or Grand Marnier please, Chris. Thank you in advance.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> For my 10,000th post, I wanted to wish some of my favorite people good cheer, health and happiness on my favorite of holidays.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!



I got booted off the computer when the girls got home

I missed being able to celebrate with you your 10,000 post.

I knew you could do it before DAP.

Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## AnneR

> Have we decided on a time to eat our delectable treats at the POP?


The final discussion was focusing on Sunday morning.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I noticed that a stop by Beaches and Cream was conspicuously absent from this trip. Wonder if time will present itself...



We will be a the Beach Club on Saturday with the Resort Hop Decoration tour.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> We will be a the Beach Club on Saturday with the Resort Hop Decoration tour.



Lunch at Beaches & Cream on Saturday is possible.  We are planning on taking it easy since pretty much everything else is planned to the nanosecond.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> For my 10,000th post, I wanted to wish some of my favorite people good cheer, health and happiness on my favorite of holidays.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!





Congrats on 10,000 posts Todd!!!


​


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> For my 10,000th post, I wanted to wish some of my favorite people good cheer, health and happiness on my favorite of holidays.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!



​


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I noticed that a stop by Beaches and Cream was conspicuously absent from this trip. Wonder if time will present itself...



I was thinking either Thursday when I arrive, Saturday after GKTW, or Sunday between dropping off my car and the Podcast taping.

Who am I kidding, it'll be my first stop on Thursday


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Lunch at Beaches & Cream on Saturday is possible.  We are planning on taking it easy since pretty much everything else is planned to the nanosecond.



I know Todd & Jamie have a afternoon Tea reservation at the GF on Saturday.  My thought was to have Beaches for Lunch either on Friday after the Seminar or maybe on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> I know Todd & Jamie have a afternoon Tea reservation at the GF on Saturday.  My thought was to have Beaches for Lunch either on Friday after the Seminar or maybe on Saturday afternoon.



I thought about trying to fit in tea since Pam loves it, but couldn't find time.


----------



## 3guysandagal

*Congratulations on 10,000 Todd!!*


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> For my 10,000th post, I wanted to wish some of my favorite people good cheer, health and happiness on my favorite of holidays.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!







Congrats on 10,000!!!!!      
Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I was thinking the same thing George.  If you are an American it is a crime not to like apple pie.  Heck, it is a crime not to like apple pie PERIOD!



This reminds me, about 9 or 10 years ago I had all these apples, and something needed to be done with them.
In 3 days I made 53 apple pies and froze them.


----------



## shellyminnie

Yesterday, it was almost 80 degrees. Tonight it's supposed to be in the 40s!  Can I complain about the cold weather now??? 

On a happier note, I have 4 days off!!  


Oh and . . .


CONGRATS ON 10,000 TODD!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> For my 10,000th post, I wanted to wish some of my favorite people good cheer, health and happiness on my favorite of holidays.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!



*Congrats on your 10000th post Todd!*


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Yesterday, it was almost 80 degrees. Tonight it's supposed to be in the 40s!  Can I complain about the cold weather now???
> 
> On a happier note, I have 4 days off!!
> 
> 
> Oh and . . .
> 
> 
> CONGRATS ON 10,000 TODD!




Shelly if you complain about the weather, then we are going to have to figure out a way for you to spend a winter in the -30's or -40's.
Only then will you be given the right to complain about the weather!


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> Shelly if you complain about the weather, then we are going to have to figure out a way for you to spend a winter in the -30's or -40's.
> Only then will you be given the right to complain about the weather!



-30s and -40s??


----------



## aGoofyMom

Congrats on 10 000 Todd!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> I noticed that a stop by Beaches and Cream was conspicuously absent from this trip. Wonder if time will present itself...



We used to be regular visitors to B&C.  But then we tried Dolphin Fountain.  Hard to believe, but IMHO their burgers are better than B&C.  Oh, and their shakes are great too.  

Unfortunately they don't take the DDE/TIW card, but they do offer a discount for DVC members.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi friends! Everybody ready for turkey and stuffing?!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Okay, Todd. You joined in 2008 and I joined in 2005. You hit 10K before me and everybody says *I* am the boisterous one??!!! lol


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Okay, Todd. You joined in 2008 and I joined in 2005. You hit 10K before me and everybody says *I* am the boisterous one??!!! lol



No, you're the one that likes to keep the little red passes and cause extra long wait times!!


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> OMG, I just realized that applesauce is also a form of cooked apples. Tracey and Lyn must not like that either.  "No pork chops, and apple - sauce. Swell."
> 
> The hole gets deeper and deeper.



More for us.


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> So, have you guys been having fun running up your post counts today?
> 
> I'm not as concerned about packing as I am making it through each day and night without having to go back to the resort to change clothes unless it's absolutely necessary. I'm not used to Florida in December and it seems that there could be quite a range of temps within a single 12 hour timeframe.
> 
> At this point, I'm hoping that, with layering, my pink DAP hoodie will be sufficient as a jacket.



Layering is definately the key.  I will be bringing jeans, long sleeve T shirts (can push the sleeves up past my elbows if need be), zippered hoodie and my very heavy fleece Canada Roots hooded pullover that I wore at Mousefest.  It is toasty warm.  My Sneaks and possibly my short Ugg boots, but that will depend on the predicted temps.  If the daytime temps are predicted to be near 80 then the boots stay home but if the daytime temps are supposed to only reach the mid 60's then they are coming.  Hey, I hate having cold feet.  Also bringing my stretch gloves.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> This reminds me, about 9 or 10 years ago I had all these apples, and something needed to be done with them.
> In 3 days I made 53 apple pies and froze them.





I only made and froze 9.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> For my 10,000th post, I wanted to wish some of my favorite people good cheer, health and happiness on my favorite of holidays.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!



CONGRATS! And might I add that I dub you the King of Clip Art. I'm always amazed at what you find.


----------



## kimisabella

tickledtink33 said:


> Layering is definately the key.  I will be bringing jeans, long sleeve T shirts (can push the sleeves up past my elbows if need be), zippered hoodie and my very heavy fleece Canada Roots hooded pullover that I wore at Mousefest.  It is toasty warm.  My Sneaks and possibly my short Ugg boots, but that will depend on the predicted temps.  If the daytime temps are predicted to be near 80 then the boots stay home but if the daytime temps are supposed to only reach the mid 60's then they are coming.  Hey, I hate having cold feet.  Also bringing my stretch gloves.



I'm pretty sure I'll be bringing a pair of Uggs too.  In addition to being warm, they are so comfortable.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

OKW Lover said:


> We used to be regular visitors to B&C.  But then we tried Dolphin Fountain.  Hard to believe, but IMHO their burgers are better than B&C.  Oh, and their shakes are great too.
> 
> Unfortunately they don't take the DDE/TIW card, but they do offer a discount for DVC members.



The Fountain absolutely rocks!


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> The Fountain absolutely rocks!



Never eaten there. We'll have to give it a try.


----------



## tlcoke

Happy Thanksgiving 
Everyone!​


----------



## mainegal

Safe travels to those who are hitting the roads.
Stay cozy, those who are staying home.

Have a good Thanksgiving holiday with family and friends.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Todd - 10,000 posts, wow! 

Kathy - 53 pies, also wow!  

On the topic of Uggs, is there any support in them or are they basically flat inside?  I have a high arch, so I need some support or I'm in agony!  

Lastly and for the record...love rhubarb pie and blueberry pie almost equally, pecan pie a very close second/third.

Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends!  Enjoy your holiday (and the subsequent shopping)
...at the very least I know I am thankful that I will meet you soon.


----------



## katscradle

Cherry pie is first, followed by a strawberry/ rurbarb pie.
After that well it's pie! 


47 more posts to hit 4000!
Wonder if I can manage that before we leave?


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> Cherry pie is first, followed by a strawberry/ rurbarb pie.
> After that well it's pie!
> 
> 
> 47 more posts to hit 4000!
> Wonder if I can manage that before we leave?



I misssed the  for the pies!

and yes, you can hit 4000!  I have NO doubt on that one.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Shelly if you complain about the weather, then we are going to have to figure out a way for you to spend a winter in the -30's or -40's.
> Only then will you be given the right to complain about the weather!



Are you talking fahrenheit or celsius?


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Cherry pie is first, followed by a strawberry/ rurbarb pie.
> After that well it's pie!
> 
> 
> 47 more posts to hit 4000!
> Wonder if I can manage that before we leave?



Apple, then peach pie for me.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Layering is definately the key.  I will be bringing jeans, long sleeve T shirts (can push the sleeves up past my elbows if need be), zippered hoodie and my very heavy fleece Canada Roots hooded pullover that I wore at Mousefest.  It is toasty warm.  My Sneaks and possibly my short Ugg boots, but that will depend on the predicted temps.  If the daytime temps are predicted to be near 80 then the boots stay home but if the daytime temps are supposed to only reach the mid 60's then they are coming.  Hey, I hate having cold feet.  Also bringing my stretch gloves.



A week and a half ago I wore my shorts, t-shirt, hoodie, and sneakers and it was 47 degrees outside. We are a little crazy here. The other day at work it was 9 degrees and one of our customers was outside in shorts and a t-shirt. He was making fun of me because I had a jacket, hat, and gloves on.  
I will bring jeans, long sleeve shirts, and a hoodie, but I will put them in my PC 1.0 backpack and wear them at night if it is cold enough. I will wear shorts and capris during the day.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Morning All!  No sun called for here until Saturday, so pretty darn dark this morning.  

Just about to slip on jeans and a sweater for work as we are going Christmas party prize shopping today for our work party next Saturday.  Normally dress-down day is on Friday, so I get it twice this week!  Glad because I have not done laundry in a while...have worn things in the last few days I forgot I had!  

Got a rental car all sorted out finally and got a good price I think, got it through Hotwire and purchased $45 of insurance with it to cover the five day car rental...anyone have any experience with that?  Certainly cheap insurance and hope I don't have to use it.

By the way, I started a carpooling thread for the seminar morning from POP and Tracey is on there from ASMusic...anyone else interested?  
Here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2331270

I hope everyone has a smashing day today!  If it gets sketchy, just remember *14 Days until DAP!*


----------



## robind

aspen37 said:


> A week and a half ago I wore my shorts, t-shirt, hoodie, and sneakers and it was 47 degrees outside. We are a little crazy here. The other day at work it was 9 degrees and one of our customers was outside in shorts and a t-shirt. He was making fun of me because I had a jacket, hat, and gloves on.
> I will bring jeans, long sleeve shirts, and a hoodie, but I will put them in my PC 1.0 backpack and wear them at night if it is cold enough. I will wear shorts and capris during the day.



That's my plan as well,   We did WDW the first week in Dec 2 years ago and it was warm, never even got out my jeans, even at night.  Basically the same week last year, it was below freezing the night we wend to MVMCP, and I did not have anything warm.  We were buying stocking caps, gloves and throws to wear.  The seats at the Night Before Christmas Show - the aluminum benches - FREEZING !!!!

I have a really cool sweater that I want to wear to DATW, I'm hoping it's cold enough.


----------



## Renysmom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone and Happy 2 Week DAP Countdown as well.

Hope you each have a wonderful day no matter where you are and what you are doing!


----------



## tiggerbell

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I'm off to shower and then make the veggie tray before I tackle the turkey.

Man, I wish I knew what I was doing!   This should be a very interesting meal...

However, floors are washed, table is set, shopping complete.  And it's just my sissters, so if they don't like it, I can tell them where to stick it (that's right, even on Thanksgiving, I'm making friends an influencing people!) 

I'm going to try desperately during Grace *not* to think of what's coming up in 2 weeks - I'll either burst into happy tears or kick everyone out and start packing!


----------



## dpuck1998

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, or as we say at our house, Happy Thanksmas.  We are celebrating xmas with the inlaws today.  

Hope everyone has a safe and fun holiday.


----------



## OKW Lover

Happy Thanksgiving all!

Everybody ready for Black Friday?  Or, as our bargain-adicted daughter in law refers to it; Good Friday.


----------



## dpuck1998

OKW Lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> 
> Everybody ready for Black Friday?  Or, as our bargain-adicted daughter in law refers to it; Good Friday.



After our meal we start digging through the flyers.  We already now where we are going at least.


----------



## scarlett873

Happy Turkey Day!!!

We made a last minute decision to go to my Mom's after all. We were just planning to make our own little Thanksgiving meal here at home, but Matthew decided that we needed to go to Mom and Dad's today. My sister and her family won't be there, but my brother and the baby will! My sis-in-law has to work later on today (she works in a nursing home). We're going to take the PS3 and all of the Rockband accessories with us for something to do while we wait for turkey to cook...

Getting ready for the parade and to go through the ads for tomorrow before we head up to my parent's. Anyone traveling today, we wish you safe travels! And to all of my very dear friends...you mean the world to me. Thank you for being my source of support this last year. It's been tough on me...but I'm so thankful to have an amazing circle of friends to help pull me through when I need it.


----------



## kimisabella

disneydreamgirl said:


> Todd - 10,000 posts, wow!
> 
> Kathy - 53 pies, also wow!
> 
> On the topic of Uggs, is there any support in them or are they basically flat inside?  I have a high arch, so I need some support or I'm in agony!
> 
> Lastly and for the record...love rhubarb pie and blueberry pie almost equally, pecan pie a very close second/third.
> 
> Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends!  Enjoy your holiday (and the subsequent shopping)
> ...at the very least I know I am thankful that I will meet you soon.



Uggs have thick fleece inside that eventually molds to the shape of your foot.  There is no heel or arch so may not be good for you.


----------



## wildfan1473

Have a safe and happy Thanksgiving everyone!

And for the record, blueberry peach pie rocks!


----------



## georgemoe

*Happy Thanksgiving!* 






Deb and I hope everyone has a great day today. I've already started my BF buying online today.  Thanks Best Buy! 

Heading to Mom's in a couple hours to help with dinner.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

GOBBLE, GOBBLE!!! 

Happy Turkey Day, friends!!!!!!!!!!

I think I already maxed out my carb intake for the day and it isn't even noon yet. ROFL I hope you all have a fabulous day. I am absolutely BEAMING right now as one of my students just performed at the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade. She is in the Broadway show, Billy Elliott, and they did a scene. She did great!!!!

Have a wonderful day!

Nikki aka "The Boisterous One" LMAO


----------



## ADP

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!  See you all in a few weeks.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Happy Thanksgiving friends!  Feeling a little loney being this is our first Thaksgiving away from family.    But the weather rocks and I get to go to the parks tomorrow.


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm thankful that we'll be on a plane to DAP just two weeks from today!


----------



## Renysmom

UrsulasShadow said:


> The Fountain absolutely rocks!



oh maybe that will be where I eat lunch before the podcast taping... Anyone want to join me?


----------



## chirurgeon

Happy Thanksgiving my DAP Pals.




Renysmom said:


> oh maybe that will be where I eat lunch before the podcast taping... Anyone want to join me?



Hope and I are going to the Fountain for lunch the day we get in.  I went there the first time in May.  I loved it.

Kim


----------



## krissy2803

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Have a great Thanksgiving peeps! See you all soon!


----------



## AnneR

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  Family just arrived, looking forward to spending the day with my brothers and their families.


----------



## tickledtink33

kimisabella said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be bringing a pair of Uggs too.  In addition to being warm, they are so comfortable.



Thanks Andrea, I don't feel as crazy now.


----------



## tickledtink33

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

Have to work tomorrow so doubt I will be doing any BF shopping.  Truthfully I don't need anything.  Pretty much all of my holiday shopping is done except for a couple of office gifts.  Hope everyone gets great deals on the stuff they want.  Gotta get packing because it's getting close.


----------



## sah95

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!  See you all soon


----------



## aspen37

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

I won't be doing any BF shopping tomorrow. I will do most of my shopping at WDW and Las Vegas. 
Two weeks from now I will be at the MK having a great time some great friends!


----------



## mainegal

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving with family and /or friends.

I went through all the sale ads and didn't really see anything I needed to get. But I think just for fun, as soon as it is light enough (6:15 or so) I will walk to the shopping center. The short cut path is up a hill in the woods, really can't do it well in the dark.


----------



## tiggerbell

Christmas is easy for me - Nieces: toys from Disney.  Daughters: Best Buy cards.  Family: We are doing a "As Seen on TV" theme.  Bring one "ASoTV" item (valued at $20 or less) and we pick blindly from the pile (stealing is allowed).


And I got myself a trip to Disney (or 2). 



(Oh, okay, 3.) 



(And a podcast cruise.)  



I'm very generous.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tiggerbell said:


> Christmas is easy for me - Nieces: toys from Disney.  Daughters: Best Buy cards.  Family: We are doing a "As Seen on TV" theme.  Bring one "ASoTV" item (valued at $20 or less) and we pick blindly from the pile (stealing is allowed).
> 
> 
> And I got myself a trip to Disney (or 2).
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, okay, 3.)
> 
> 
> 
> (And a podcast cruise.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very generous.




Can friends and DIShubbys pick from the Disney trip pile?

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## spaddy

tiggerbell said:


> Christmas is easy for me - Nieces: toys from Disney.  Daughters: Best Buy cards.  Family: We are doing a "As Seen on TV" theme.  Bring one "ASoTV" item (valued at $20 or less) and we pick blindly from the pile (stealing is allowed).
> 
> 
> And I got myself a trip to Disney (or 2).
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, okay, 3.)
> 
> 
> 
> (And a podcast cruise.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very generous.



I want that under the bed shoe thing.   I love the ASoTV theme.  That is awesome!


----------



## katscradle

Happy Thanksgiving day!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Are you talking fahrenheit or celsius?



Celsius, but it really doesn't matter when it's that cold!
That's when the weatherman says bundle up, exposed skin is susceptible
to frostbite in 3 seconds!
-30 is -22 fahenheit!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Apple, then peach pie for me.



I bought a nice apple pie to have with dinner tonight, in honor of your thanksgiving day!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> oh maybe that will be where I eat lunch before the podcast taping... Anyone want to join me?



Kelly, I would be willing to join you for lunch on Sunday.


----------



## katscradle

I was out this afternoon, and what do I see in the store window....
A team edward t-shirt, so I am now the proud owner of one new t-shirt.
Guess what I will be wearing at the YeeHaw Bob show!


----------



## tlcoke

I hope everyone has had a good day today with family & friends.  I gobbled until I wobbled, twice today.  First a Thanksgiving Lunch Buffet at a local restaurant with a couple of friends and then tonight with my parents.

I was up and shopping this morning at 6 am and found some Disney Shirts for $5, that feature Mickey, Donald & Goofy, that will be the basis of my DAP shirts.  I also got a light Disney windbreaker style Jacket for $6, too, that feature several disney characters, too.

I plan to head out on my BF annual shopping trip up I-65 to Indianapolis and back with my first store stop at 4 am at JC Penny's for the Disney Snow Globe for the coupon for shopping on Saturday, then I will head to the Outlet Mall for their early bird savings then on to Walmart and several other stores, before heading back home.


----------



## tlcoke

This time in two weeks we will be wrapping up looking at the Osbourne Lights and then we will be off to see YeeHaw Bob.


----------



## Dodie

OKW Lover said:


> I'm thankful that we'll be on a plane to DAP just two weeks from today!



Yeah! What Jeff said!


----------



## NancyIL

One week from now I'll be shopping at Downtown Disney while waiting to dine at Raglan Road.


----------



## shellyminnie

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Spent the morning watching the parade, then went to Fulton's for lunch (Mmmmm . . . good), then did a little shopping, went to Ghiradelli's (never too cold for ice cream) and then went to see New Moon again!!

Funny story . . . was in a theater with a Brazilian Tour Group!  About 20 teenage girls in all!! They screamed, they gasped, they laughed, and they were in a real tizzy over the ending!! Definitely an interesting experience!


----------



## sshaw10060

I ate entirely too much turkey today.  I am playing the price now.  It is supposed to pour down rain tomorrow, so getting the Christmas display up and running may be challenging.

Pam's pastry chef cousin made pumpkin whoopie pies. OMG were they good.


----------



## AnneR

Well my brothers and their families have started their travels home.  I love when it is my turn to host Thanksgiving.  Despite all the work, it is nice not to have to travel after the meal is done.  It is cold and rainy tonight making be doubly thankful.

Even though the day is not technically done - I am considering it so, meaning we now have less than two weeks until DAP.


----------



## Madi100

tiggerbell said:


> Christmas is easy for me - Nieces: toys from Disney.  Daughters: Best Buy cards.  Family: We are doing a "As Seen on TV" theme.  Bring one "ASoTV" item (valued at $20 or less) and we pick blindly from the pile (stealing is allowed).
> 
> 
> And I got myself a trip to Disney (or 2).
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, okay, 3.)
> 
> 
> 
> (And a podcast cruise.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very generous.




My niece wants that toothpaste  As Seen On TV.  It neatly gets your toothpaste out of the tube.   She's 5.


----------



## Madi100

Good evening everyone.  My family has left.  I am leaving to go shopping at 3!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Good evening everyone.  My family has left.  I am leaving to go shopping at 3!!!



you are CRAZY! My sister was here and I gave her a list of a couple things for stores she might hit- she's getting the ipod touch,too, for her DD and I was able to pass along some advice from your thread.

I think I like to sleep more than I like a $20 gift card.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> My niece wants that toothpaste  As Seen On TV.  It neatly gets your toothpaste out of the tube.   She's 5.



Patrick wants that, too. I think they have it at bed bath and beyone.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Well my brothers and their families have started their travels home.  I love when it is my turn to host Thanksgiving.  Despite all the work, it is nice not to have to travel after the meal is done.  It is cold and rainy tonight making be doubly thankful.
> 
> Even though the day is not technically done - I am considering it so, meaning we now have less than two weeks until DAP.



DITTO on the traveling! My sister drove out from NoVA. It was well worth it to cook and clean not to have to get back in the car afterwards.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> DITTO on the traveling! My sister drove out from NoVA. It was well worth it to cook and clean not to have to get back in the car afterwards.



I had two brothers here today, one is from NoVa and the other is in New Market.

Bro from NoVa brought his dog with him (with my agreement) did not see our scaredy cat all day long.


----------



## mainegal

Madi100 said:


> My niece wants that toothpaste  As Seen On TV.  It neatly gets your toothpaste out of the tube.   She's 5.



I have never seen this one on TV. I usually just squeeze real hard. I do have sort of wind up thing I sometimes put on the end. Cost about a dollar, but I didn't see it on TV.


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> My niece wants that toothpaste  As Seen On TV.  It neatly gets your toothpaste out of the tube.   She's 5.



My 5 year old wants that too.   It must be the age.


----------



## mainegal

Madi100 said:


> My niece wants that toothpaste  As Seen On TV.  It neatly gets your toothpaste out of the tube.   She's 5.



"google is your friend"

https://www.buytouchnbrush.com/

Pretty cool! I thought $20 seemed expensive, but it does come with a "free" (just $5.99 P&H) sonic toothbrush!

Gee, I can't believe I have lived this long without it. How did I ever manage _not _to leave messy toothpaste on the counter and in the sink? 

Not that I have seen it, _I want one!_


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I had two brothers here today, one is from NoVa and the other is in New Market.
> 
> Bro from NoVa brought his dog with him (with my agreement) did not see our scaredy cat all day long.



love New Market! We got our dining room set there from one of the antique stores.

poor kitty!


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> you are CRAZY! My sister was here and I gave her a list of a couple things for stores she might hit- she's getting the ipod touch,too, for her DD and I was able to pass along some advice from your thread.
> 
> I think I like to sleep more than I like a $20 gift card.



I already bought the Touch.  I got the 32 because James said so, and I got it at Amazon for $274.  No shipping, tax, and it was cheaper than Target.  I suppose I should go to bed soon.


----------



## Madi100

mainegal said:


> "google is your friend"
> 
> https://www.buytouchnbrush.com/
> 
> Pretty cool! I thought $20 seemed expensive, but it does come with a "free" (just $5.99 P&H) sonic toothbrush!
> 
> Gee, I can't believe I have lived this long without it. How did I ever manage _not _to leave messy toothpaste on the counter and in the sink?
> 
> Not that I have seen it, _I want one!_



I know - she's crazy.  Grandma is buying it for her.  She REALLy wants it.  My older DD was way into commercials, too.  She memorized the numbers and told me to call and order.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I know - she's crazy.  Grandma is buying it for her.  She REALLy wants it.  My older DD was way into commercials, too.  She memorized the numbers and told me to call and order.



when we had water in our basement patrick recited the number for a carpet co- I think he was only 7 at the time.

bedtime for me, too. And I'm NOT getting up at 3:30.


----------



## AnneR

Night Liz


----------



## mainegal

Madi100 said:


> I know - she's crazy.  Grandma is buying it for her.  She REALLy wants it.  My older DD was way into commercials, too.  She memorized the numbers and told me to call and order.




It really is a cool gadget. And it will pay for itself in money saved on toothpaste. 
I know someone who puts so much toothpaste on his brush you would think he was frosting a cupcake!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Good evening all...glad you enjoyed your Thanksgiving.  

I'm shopping around for a GPS and will eventually program it with Disney destinations.  Does anyone know where I can download them from?

...I believe I saw somewhere on the boards that someone has already done all of the work, so why recreate the wheel if I don't have to!

Not going to stick around for long because I've got to get to bed early tonight...not for the sales, just need to be in to work early tomorrow.

Sleep tight all!


----------



## mainegal

Everyone must be headed to sleep in preperation for the sales, working the sales, or just plain working.

Good Friday to everyone!


----------



## kathrna

I hope that everyone had a great Thanksgiving.  The boys and I are headed back to the east coast tomorrow, so no sales for me this year.  It's too cold to be out anyway.  It was more fun to stay the night in the parking lot in South Florida.   

Two weeks to go!  YA-HOO!  Talk to you all Saturday or Sunday!

Night!


----------



## rtobe

Hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving!  One more business trip and two days of work till I leave for DAP.  Since I have a December birthday will also be celebrating that too ... chocolate shared is much more fun


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good evening everyone.  My family has left.  I am leaving to go shopping at 3!!!




While you are shopping, I will be tucked in my nice warm bed sleeping! 
Have fun!!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I know - she's crazy.  Grandma is buying it for her.  She REALLy wants it.  My older DD was way into commercials, too.  She memorized the numbers and told me to call and order.




I am thinking this would be a good idea for the boys, if I could ever get them to agree on the same kind of toothpaste! 
I am not putting 2 of this in my bathroom!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I am thinking this would be a good idea for the boys, if I could ever get them to agree on the same kind of toothpaste!
> I am not putting 2 of this in my bathroom!



Did you get the laundry done?


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Did you get the laundry done?



Yes, now I am off to bed for 4 hours! 
Then I will be up and running to get everything done for our trip.
I did get to the beer store for John tonight as well.
He wants his own beer for part of our trip!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Yes, now I am off to bed for 4 hours!
> Then I will be up and running to get everything done for our trip.
> I did get to the beer store for John tonight as well.
> He wants his own beer for part of our trip!



Good night Kat.


----------



## Yvet

Happy Friday to everybody.....

I have started a new thread about an after DAP meet
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2339565


----------



## Yvet

Is there something that is "organized" for those who don't go to the MVMCP???

And who is attending the MVMCP???


----------



## Minnie Lor

I hope everyone had an outstanding Thanksgiving. We had a nice day with family. I have to work today but am so very very thankful that it's not in retail. 

DH is off and I really had to twist his arm to do Christmas lights today. 

Oh and BTW....

I just did my online resort check-in.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I hope everyone had an outstanding Thanksgiving. We had a nice day with family. I have to work today but am so very very thankful that it's not in retail.
> 
> DH is off and I really had to twist his arm to do Christmas lights today.
> 
> Oh and BTW....
> 
> I just did my online resort check-in.



Woo Hoo


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> Oh and BTW....
> 
> I just did my online resort check-in.





Wow, do I really need to get my butt in gear...less than 2 weeks!


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning everyone.  Despite the rain and the wind I plan on getting the display finished today.  I'll check in later.  Hopefully with some pics.


----------



## katscradle

Yvet said:


> Is there something that is "organized" for those who don't go to the MVMCP???
> 
> And who is attending the MVMCP???




We are going on the 13th!


----------



## katscradle

Minnie Lor said:


> I hope everyone had an outstanding Thanksgiving. We had a nice day with family. I have to work today but am so very very thankful that it's not in retail.
> 
> DH is off and I really had to twist his arm to do Christmas lights today.
> 
> Oh and BTW....
> 
> I just did my online resort check-in.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> We are going on the 13th!



us too


----------



## katscradle

Well I am running out of time!
The packing is almost done, but I don't think I am going to be able to get my outside lights hung! 
The house has to come first, or their won't be any tree for santa to leave the gifts under. 
Good morning everyone, and have a great day!
I don't think I will be in here much today..


----------



## georgemoe

Happy Black Friday everyone!  I trust all the US DISers had a great TDay. Especially my friends in the home of TDay, Plymouth, MA. 

Deb went out with her mom today to do some BF shopping. I didn't have anything I needed to get "live" and was able to secure all my BF purchases online yesterday. Thanks to Todd for the bfads.net link. 

So my early Friday is in PJ's!  



sshaw10060 said:


> Morning everyone.  Despite the rain and the wind I plan on getting the display finished today.  I'll check in later.  Hopefully with some pics.



Hi Scott. Yes pictures would be nice later. Don't electrocute yourself either.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning


----------



## tiggerbell

Morning all!  I'm off to work for 3 hours, then buying some first aid supplies and a couch.  I know, such an exciting life, right?


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Morning all!  I'm off to work for 3 hours, then buying some first aid supplies and a couch.  I know, such an exciting life, right?



How's your finger this morning Jaime?

My day tops yours I think - I am off today.  So far I have unloaded the dishwasher, done one load of laundry, prepared my bank deposit and have eaten breakfast.  My excitement for the day is going to the bank and dropping off recycleables.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Kelly, I would be willing to join you for lunch on Sunday.



TracEy it's a date .  Anyone else want to join us?


We are back from BF shopping and I already had my first short nap.  We managed to get 2 out of 3 items we need to pick up and the other wasn't a Xmas present but something my son asked me to get if I could. 

I think I will be chilling most of today and maybe head out to the stores later today to just browse 

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone. 

I will be hanging out at home today. I think I will start packing for DAP today. 
Jaime how does your finger feel?


----------



## AnneR

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I will be hanging out at home today. I think I will start packing for DAP today.
> Jaime how does your finger feel?



I am holding off actual packing until I here a more firm weather forecast - but my packing list is ready.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm hoping to wrap gifts and finish Christmas cards tonight after work. Tomorrow, I'll pack and finalize trip. Sunday is Christmas decorations in the house and maybe make some cookies to freeze.

I'm so behind on this thread and the Good luck, Pete thread and well I haven't even listened the podast. So I'm behind on everything.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I am holding off actual packing until I here a more firm weather forecast - but my packing list is ready.



My packing list is ready too. AccuWeather is saying "feel like" 85 during the day but I'm hoping that they're wrong. I was planning on light weight to heavy weight jeans and t's. grrrr...Can I just order up the weather? I'd 75 during the day with sunshine and 65 at night with clear skies.


----------



## Renysmom

Minnie Lor said:


> My packing list is ready too. AccuWeather is saying "feel like" 85 during the day but I'm hoping that they're wrong. I was planning on light weight to heavy weight jeans and t's. grrrr...Can I just order up the weather? I'd 75 during the day with sunshine and 65 at night with clear skies.



Oh I hope it really is in the 80's, not for the packing but because I just love those temperatures


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Shelly if you complain about the weather, then we are going to have to figure out a way for you to spend a winter in the -30's or -40's.
> Only then will you be given the right to complain about the weather!





shellyminnie said:


> -30s and -40s??



I agree with Katherine. No complaining about above freezing temps!!!!



OKW Lover said:


> We used to be regular visitors to B&C.  But then we tried Dolphin Fountain.  Hard to believe, but IMHO their burgers are better than B&C.  Oh, and their shakes are great too.
> 
> Unfortunately they don't take the DDE/TIW card, but they do offer a discount for DVC members.



They have real food at B&C? I thought you only went there for a Kitchen Sink or No Way, José?



katscradle said:


> Cherry pie is first, followed by a strawberry/ rurbarb pie.
> After that well it's pie!
> 
> 47 more posts to hit 4000!
> Wonder if I can manage that before we leave?



I like rhubarb pie. Not strawberry rhubarb, just plain rhubarb.
Yes you can make it before you leave!!!!
And holy cow! Where in the world did you store 53 pies?



tiggerbell said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I'm off to shower and then make the veggie tray before I tackle the turkey.
> 
> Man, I wish I knew what I was doing!   This should be a very interesting meal...
> 
> However, floors are washed, table is set, shopping complete.  And it's just my sissters, so if they don't like it, I can tell them where to stick it (that's right, even on Thanksgiving, I'm making friends an influencing people!)
> 
> I'm going to try desperately during Grace *not* to think of what's coming up in 2 weeks - I'll either burst into happy tears or kick everyone out and start packing!



I got asked by each of the three tables at dinner last night where I was going next month. I didn't bother to tell anyone about the other trips....



scarlett873 said:


> Happy Turkey Day!!!
> 
> We made a last minute decision to go to my Mom's after all. We were just planning to make our own little Thanksgiving meal here at home, but Matthew decided that we needed to go to Mom and Dad's today. My sister and her family won't be there, but my brother and the baby will! My sis-in-law has to work later on today (she works in a nursing home). We're going to take the PS3 and all of the Rockband accessories with us for something to do while we wait for turkey to cook...
> 
> Getting ready for the parade and to go through the ads for tomorrow before we head up to my parent's. Anyone traveling today, we wish you safe travels! And to all of my very dear friends...you mean the world to me. Thank you for being my source of support this last year. It's been tough on me...but I'm so thankful to have an amazing circle of friends to help pull me through when I need it.







tickledtink33 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
> 
> Have to work tomorrow so doubt I will be doing any BF shopping.  Truthfully I don't need anything.  Pretty much all of my holiday shopping is done except for a couple of office gifts.  Hope everyone gets great deals on the stuff they want.  Gotta get packing because it's getting close.



Working is no excuse! I am at work. I went out this morning. GameStop, Best Buy, Target, Meijer and the Mall. Work is no excuse!



tiggerbell said:


> Christmas is easy for me - Nieces: toys from Disney.  Daughters: Best Buy cards.  Family: We are doing a "As Seen on TV" theme.  Bring one "ASoTV" item (valued at $20 or less) and we pick blindly from the pile (stealing is allowed).
> 
> 
> And I got myself a trip to Disney (or 2).
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, okay, 3.)
> 
> 
> 
> (And a podcast cruise.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very generous.



Funny I got myself similar presents this year....


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> How's your finger this morning Jaime?
> 
> My day tops yours I think - I am off today. So far I have unloaded the dishwasher, done one load of laundry, prepared my bank deposit and have eaten breakfast. My excitement for the day is going to the bank and dropping off recycleables.


 


aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I will be hanging out at home today. I think I will start packing for DAP today.
> Jaime how does your finger feel?


 
Thanks for the concern - it looks good... I think it's closed.  Hurts like heck and ugly, but seems like I'll pull through.  

For those of you not on FB, I cut the top of my left index finger (NOT my TSM hand) pretty badly last night.  Probably could have had a stitch, but I wasn't going to the ER at 8:00 on Thanksgiving for a stitch.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> DITTO on the traveling! My sister drove out from NoVA. It was well worth it to cook and clean not to have to get back in the car afterwards.



Every time you guys say NoVA, I expect it to be followed with Scotia.



Madi100 said:


> Good evening everyone.  My family has left.  I am leaving to go shopping at 3!!!



My sister in arms! We left at three this morning and yesterday morning.



mainegal said:


> Everyone must be headed to sleep in preperation for the sales, working the sales, or just plain working.
> 
> Good Friday to everyone!



I fit two out of those three....



tiggerbell said:


> Morning all!  I'm off to work for 3 hours, then buying some first aid supplies and a couch.  I know, such an exciting life, right?



A couch? Don't you mean a bed fit for (insert proper regal title pertaining to moi, here)????


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Thanks for the concern - it looks good... I think it's closed.  Hurts like heck and ugly, but seems like I'll pull through.
> 
> For those of you not on FB, I cut the top of my left index finger (NOT my TSM hand) pretty badly last night.  Probably could have had a stitch, but I wasn't going to the ER at 8:00 on Thanksgiving for a stitch.



You left off the part about ignoring all the well meant advice


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Thanks for the concern - it looks good... I think it's closed.  Hurts like heck and ugly, but seems like I'll pull through.
> 
> For those of you not on FB, I cut the top of my left index finger (NOT my TSM hand) pretty badly last night.  Probably could have had a stitch, but I wasn't going to the ER at 8:00 on Thanksgiving for a stitch.



Glad your finger is doing well. At least two people with hand wounds at TSMM...:dislike:


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> A couch? Don't you mean a bed fit for (insert proper regal title pertaining to moi, here)????


 
Yes, I do.  Today I finally actually purchase the couch/bed.  TODD's bed.  Despite the fact that it will have to also be Steph's room when she comes home to visit, it is Todd's bed.  Whenever he wants/needs it. 



AnneR said:


> You left off the part about ignoring all the well meant advice



*No one was telling me what I wanted to hear...*


----------



## AnneR

> No one was telling me what I wanted to hear...



At least your are honest

Please keep it nice and clean, last thing you need is to get it or the surrounding skin infected.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Yes, I do.  Today I finally actually purchase the couch/bed.  TODD's bed.  Despite the fact that it will have to also be Steph's room when she comes home to visit, it is Todd's bed.  Whenever he wants/needs it.


 
I promise to let her use it whenever she needs, too. And Alice too if she feels the need.



tiggerbell said:


> *No one was telling me what I wanted to hear...*



I wouldn't go to the ER either. I have spent too many (holi)days there. Keep it clean.


----------



## AnneR

> I wouldn't go to the ER either. I have spent too many (holi)days there.


I have a brother who routinely split his head and required stitches.

My most vivid ER memory is when DD15 was 5 - I was packing for a two week beach vacation, she and her sister were jumping on the couch - backwards she went.  Having experienced head wounds before - I got pressure on right away and off we went.

They did not take too long to see us but because I had had pressure on the wound, it was not bleeding - the techie told me it would not need stitches - being the mom I am I KNEW BETTER and said I would like to have it checked out.  Now at that time DD15's hair was long enough for her to sit on it, so there she sat, no pressure on the wound on the little table.  The doctor came in, thinking hysterical Mom - picked her up to move her slightly and I went into full panic thinking I had missed a different wound - there was a massive puddle on the table - it just went down her hair - yep - 5 stitches - Mom does know better - made them use the nylon because I was going to be at the beach and I did not want a thread that could harbor bacteria.

Not when I wanted to be at the ER but it was the right thing to do.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning friends!

Jaime, I am glad to hear that your finger is doing better. Don't forget to Neosporin that sucker. 

I just got word that my waiting list for DAP came through!!!! YAY! Originally, all I could get was one standard AKLV room and one savannah so they waitlisted me. I SO did not want to have to change mid-stay. I'm now in the same savannah room all weekend! Hooray!

I was REALLY tempted to go out for the Black Friday sales here today. We're buying my brother a computer and Walmart had a really good deal on a package for only $398. It wasn't a crappy brand either. We never made final decisions yesterday so I didn't go out at 4 a.m. to get it. I'm not concerned though. They're predicted massive sales all the way through Christmas! Besides, I much rather stay in my jammies and Snuggie with a book!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

tiggerbell said:


> Thanks for the concern - it looks good... I think it's closed.  Hurts like heck and ugly, but seems like I'll pull through.
> 
> For those of you not on FB, I cut the top of my left index finger (NOT my TSM hand) pretty badly last night.  Probably could have had a stitch, but I wasn't going to the ER at 8:00 on Thanksgiving for a stitch.



That's the same finger I once pruned to the bone.  Was deadheading mums, wasn't paying attention....chop.  I didn't get stitches, although I really should have gotten some medical attention (those pruning shears were pretty old!).  Still have no sensation along one side of that finger, but it healed. That was about 20 years ago. 

I don't know why I felt the need to share that!  Keep it clean and covered. You know the drill.


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> I am holding off actual packing until I here a more firm weather forecast - but my packing list is ready.



I'm going to Las Vegas after WDW.   It is always in the 30's at night that time of year in Vegas so I will need some warmer clothes anyway. I don't want to forget anything so if I start now I should be fine.


----------



## mainegal

tiggerbell said:


> Thanks for the concern - it looks good... I think it's closed.  Hurts like heck and ugly, but seems like I'll pull through.
> 
> For those of you not on FB, I cut the top of my left index finger (NOT my TSM hand) pretty badly last night.  Probably could have had a stitch, but I wasn't going to the ER at 8:00 on Thanksgiving for a stitch.



From my experience, you think it may be closed, but it is still healing. Be sure to keep the bandage on tightly so it stays closed. If not, it _will _open!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Working is no excuse! I am at work. I went out this morning. GameStop, Best Buy, Target, Meijer and the Mall. Work is no excuse!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I got myself similar presents this year....



Since there was nothing that I actually needed I opted to stay in bed until my usual 5:50am.  I gotta be a little good because I am planning on getting a Kindle in the next couple of months.    I have 5 more hardcover books at home to read and when I am finished I will order my Kindle.  Kevin convinced me to get the Kindle 2.  I think it will be more portable than the DX and from what Kevin says it sounds like I will be able to see the screen just fine.  I am very happy about this as the Kindle 2 is half the price of the DX.

And what a gigantic coincidence, I also have Disney trips and a podcast cruise as presents this year.


----------



## mainegal

I was up at dawn and walked to the shopping center. Went to Penney's, KMart, Staples, WalMart, Home Depot and a few smaller stores. Came home empty handed. A pretty succesful trip!  

I was surprised that KMart had many very long lines and WalMart had no lines at all.  This was around 7:00 AM.  I was too late for the Penney's Mickey snow globe, which was good. I only have two now and really do not want another "collection".  I also missed out on the $1.00 pointsettias. 

We did have a good breakfast out. 

Returned home, small nap and put turkey in the oven. 
Off to the gym now.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

So, I am officially behind and am just now writing down my DAP plans. I'm only going to be there for two and a half days, but there's just SO MUCH going on.


----------



## NancyIL

No Black Friday shopping for me. In fact - it's almost noon and I am _still_ sitting at the PC in my nightgown and robe!   I will exercise  and shower soon, as I plan to do errands this afternoon. 

A good friend of ours has been critically ill with pneumonia from H1N1 and in ICU for almost 3 weeks. That is not something I would wish on anyone - especially one of my kids. Therefore, my daughters and I plan to get  the  H1N1 vaccine  at our medical clinic this afternoon.


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> So, I am officially behind and am just now writing down my DAP plans. I'm only going to be there for two and a half days, but there's just SO MUCH going on.



The consensus is that to fit it all in - we will need to give up sleep.


----------



## shellyminnie

Well, I survived the mall!!

Went to the Disney store and got a great deal of my fish extender for PCC 2.0!! 

Then went into Bath and Bady Works  . . . . bad bad store! 

After a while, I will be off to Borders, Target, and PF Chang's for dinner!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Well, I survived the mall!!
> 
> Went to the Disney store and got a great deal of my fish extender for PCC 2.0!!
> 
> Then went into Bath and Bady Works  . . . . bad bad store!
> 
> After a while, I will be off to Borders, Target, and PF Chang's for dinner!!



One of these days PF Chang's for me.


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Well, I survived the mall!!
> 
> Went to the Disney store and got a great deal of my fish extender for PCC 2.0!!
> 
> Then went into Bath and Bady Works  . . . . bad bad store!
> 
> After a while, I will be off to Borders, Target, and PF Chang's for dinner!!



Don't forget to say "Lettuce wrap your presents" to your server. You'll get free lettuce wraps.


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> One of these days PF Chang's for me.



Maybe we can squeeze it in at DAP. I have no idea when though . . .


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Maybe we can squeeze it in at DAP. I have no idea when though . . .



Only if she can clone herself for the weekend.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Maybe we can squeeze it in at DAP. I have no idea when though . . .





jeanigor said:


> Only if she can clone herself for the weekend.



Well cloning is a good option

The only day I have not commited to plans for is Thursday but that is a day that has numerous activities and I am sure as we get closer I will make some decisions.

Maybe I will get another trip on the books and we can make plans for that visit.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Well cloning is a good option
> 
> The only day I have not commited to plans for is Thursday but that is a day that has numerous activities and I am sure as we get closer I will make some decisions.
> 
> Maybe I will get another trip on the books and we can make plans for that visit.



I would be so down for a PF Chang's meet sometime around PCC 2.0......just sayin


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I would be so down for a PF Chang's meet sometime around PCC 2.0......just sayin



Unless I win the lottery, I am not going to be there.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Unless I win the lottery, I am not going to be there.



You never know.....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> You never know.....



Life does tend to send you curve balls every once in a while and when you get lucky you hit a home run.


That being said - I am not making plans.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Life does tend to send you curve balls every once in a while and when you get lucky you hit a home run.
> 
> 
> That being said - I am not making plans.



Always be open minded. It lets a whole bunch of adventure into your life. Even when you have to be an adult. (YUCK!)


----------



## Dodie

STOP the PF Chang talk please. I love PF Chang. Their brown rice and those lettuce wraps.  Yum. DH Phillip won't go anywhere near a Chinese restaurant.  Now I really, really, really have a craving for it.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I agree with Katherine. No complaining about above freezing temps!!!!
> 
> 
> I like rhubarb pie. Not strawberry rhubarb, just plain rhubarb.
> Yes you can make it before you leave!!!!
> And holy cow! Where in the world did you store 53 pies?



In the freezer!
I froze them in the fridge freezer, then when completely frozen stacked them in the deep freeze.
Trust me I gave everyone an apple pie that stopped by over the next few months.


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> STOP the PF Chang talk please. I love PF Chang. Their brown rice and those lettuce wraps.  Yum. DH Phillip won't go anywhere near a Chinese restaurant.  Now I really, really, really have a craving for it.



Sorry Dodie


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> STOP the PF Chang talk please. I love PF Chang. Their brown rice and those lettuce wraps.  Yum. DH Phillip won't go anywhere near a Chinese restaurant.  Now I really, really, really have a craving for it.



But its not a Chinese place. I mean it is, but it's not.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Everyone!  Happy Black Friday!!  

I was up and out at 3:30 am this morning and off and shopping.  Black Friday is usually spent shopping for ME instead of other people.  My first stop was JC Penny's for the Mickey Snow Globe.  They opened the store at 3:50 am this morning - 10 minutes early - Yeah!!.  I was out of the store before 4:00 am.  I had to run back by my house to get my watch, which I forgot to put on before I left this morning. Then I headed up to the Outlet Mall in Edinburgh, Indiana - 76 miles to the north.  This stop was totally for me - I bought 2 pairs of shoes - Buy 1 pair get the 2nd pair 50% off, then I also got an additional 20% off the purchase as part of their early bird special.  Then to the Outlet, where I buy my Black Jeans for work, since my weight loss from my walking, I am borderline on sizes, so I bought 2 pairs at the larger size, and then 3 pairs at the smaller size (they fit, but a little tighter than I prefer, I need to lose 5 more lbs and they should fit perfectly, they were marked down to $11.00 per pair and then I got an additional 15% off the total purchase.
I then drove up to Greenwood, Indiana (30 miles further to the North) which is the southern edge of Indianapolis.  Based on the look of Walmart's parking lot, I knew I was not going to get the TV, so I chose to go to the other two stores on my list of stops first and then come back to Walmart.
I got to the first Walmart about 7:45 am.  I did buy one gift here for the little princess on my gift list (no Todd not for you).  I bought her the Disney Princess Dress-up trunk which contains Dresses & Accessories for dressing up like Cinderella, Snow White & Sleeping Beauty  A bargain for $19.00.  I also got a new Leather Desk Chair to use when I am on my Laptop. I then headed back South towards Clarksville, stopping at a second Walmart in Seymour, Indiana (This Walmart tends to get more stuff since they are less than a mile from the Walmart Distribution Center).  At this Walmart, I was able to get me a new Winter Coat for $15.00 (this coat is 4 coats in 1 and had an original price tag of $50.00.  I got back to Clarksville at 11:15 am, I ate lunch & put together my chair. 

I also found that the Brown Truck of Joy had been by while I was out and I got my replacement Box to connect to the Internet.  Just out of curiosity, I decided to test my old box, I plugged the new cord into the old box and the Old Box worked, so apparently my Power cord was the problem and not the box itself.  So I am now back online at home. YEAH!!  I have packed up the new box and am going to keep it  just in case I needed it in the future.

I think, I am going to take a nap this afternoon.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  Happy Black Friday!!
> 
> I was up and out at 3:30 am this morning and off and shopping.  Black Friday is usually spent shopping for ME instead of other people.  My first stop was JC Penny's for the Mickey Snow Globe.  They opened the store at 3:50 am this morning - 10 minutes early - Yeah!!.  I was out of the store before 4:00 am.  I had to run back by my house to get my watch, which I forgot to put on before I left this morning. Then I headed up to the Outlet Mall in Edinburgh, Indiana - 76 miles to the north.  This stop was totally for me - I bought 2 pairs of shoes - Buy 1 pair get the 2nd pair 50% off, then I also got an additional 20% off the purchase as part of their early bird special.  Then to the Outlet, where I buy my Black Jeans for work, since my weight loss from my walking, I am borderline on sizes, so I bought 2 pairs at the larger size, and then 3 pairs at the smaller size (they fit, but a little tighter than I prefer, I need to lose 5 more lbs and they should fit perfectly, they were marked down to $11.00 per pair and then I got an additional 15% off the total purchase.
> I then drove up to Greenwood, Indiana (30 miles further to the North) which is the southern edge of Indianapolis.  Based on the look of Walmart's parking lot, I knew I was not going to get the TV, so I chose to go to the other two stores on my list of stops first and then come back to Walmart.
> I got to the first Walmart about 7:45 am.  I did buy one gift here for the little princess on my gift list (no Todd not for you).  I bought her the Disney Princess Dress-up trunk which contains Dresses & Accessories for dressing up like Cinderella, Snow White & Sleeping Beauty  A bargain for $19.00.  I also got a new Leather Desk Chair to use when I am on my Laptop. I then headed back South towards Clarksville, stopping at a second Walmart in Seymour, Indiana (This Walmart tends to get more stuff since they are less than a mile from the Walmart Distribution Center).  At this Walmart, I was able to get me a new Winter Coat for $15.00 (this coat is 4 coats in 1 and had an original price tag of $50.00.  I got back to Clarksville at 11:15 am, I ate lunch & put together my chair.
> 
> I also found that the Brown Truck of Joy had been by while I was out and I got my replacement Box to connect to the Internet.  Just out of curiosity, I decided to test my old box, I plugged the new cord into the old box and the Old Box worked, so apparently my Power cord was the problem and not the box itself.  So I am now back online at home. YEAH!!  I have packed up the new box and am going to keep it  just in case I needed it in the future.
> 
> I think, I am going to take a nap this afternoon.



What?!?!?! There are other princesses???

I'm ready for a nap too. We dashed out at 3:10. :yawn: And work is completely dead, so it is hard not to fall asleep at my desk.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> What?!?!?! There are other princesses???
> 
> I'm ready for a nap too. We dashed out at 3:10. :yawn: And work is completely dead, so it is hard not to fall asleep at my desk.



Yes, she is 3 years old is named Princess Samira.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  Happy Black Friday!!
> 
> I was up and out at 3:30 am this morning and off and shopping.  Black Friday is usually spent shopping for ME instead of other people.  My first stop was JC Penny's for the Mickey Snow Globe.  They opened the store at 3:50 am this morning - 10 minutes early - Yeah!!.  I was out of the store before 4:00 am.  I had to run back by my house to get my watch, which I forgot to put on before I left this morning. Then I headed up to the Outlet Mall in Edinburgh, Indiana - 76 miles to the north.  This stop was totally for me - I bought 2 pairs of shoes - Buy 1 pair get the 2nd pair 50% off, then I also got an additional 20% off the purchase as part of their early bird special.  Then to the Outlet, where I buy my Black Jeans for work, since my weight loss from my walking, I am borderline on sizes, so I bought 2 pairs at the larger size, and then 3 pairs at the smaller size (they fit, but a little tighter than I prefer, I need to lose 5 more lbs and they should fit perfectly, they were marked down to $11.00 per pair and then I got an additional 15% off the total purchase.
> I then drove up to Greenwood, Indiana (30 miles further to the North) which is the southern edge of Indianapolis.  Based on the look of Walmart's parking lot, I knew I was not going to get the TV, so I chose to go to the other two stores on my list of stops first and then come back to Walmart.
> I got to the first Walmart about 7:45 am.  I did buy one gift here for the little princess on my gift list (no Todd not for you).  I bought her the Disney Princess Dress-up trunk which contains Dresses & Accessories for dressing up like Cinderella, Snow White & Sleeping Beauty  A bargain for $19.00.  I also got a new Leather Desk Chair to use when I am on my Laptop. I then headed back South towards Clarksville, stopping at a second Walmart in Seymour, Indiana (This Walmart tends to get more stuff since they are less than a mile from the Walmart Distribution Center).  At this Walmart, I was able to get me a new Winter Coat for $15.00 (this coat is 4 coats in 1 and had an original price tag of $50.00.  I got back to Clarksville at 11:15 am, I ate lunch & put together my chair.
> 
> I also found that the Brown Truck of Joy had been by while I was out and I got my replacement Box to connect to the Internet.  Just out of curiosity, I decided to test my old box, I plugged the new cord into the old box and the Old Box worked, so apparently my Power cord was the problem and not the box itself.  So I am now back online at home. YEAH!!  I have packed up the new box and am going to keep it  just in case I needed it in the future.
> 
> I think, I am going to take a nap this afternoon.




Tracey I am tired now after reading about your shopping trip!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Afternoon everyone. I was out the door at 10 pm last night to hit Toys R Us since it opened at midnight. It was crazy. A fight broke out in the front of the line where people tried to just jump in the line. The line went all though the shopping center all the way to the street. It was the worst I have ever been. They opened at midnight well when the fight broke out they closed the doors until the cops could get there. We then went to Old Navy and as I was leaving my bank card fell out of my pocket. Got home realized I did not have it. Drove the 30 minutes back to Old Navy after calling them and they did not have it. I found it in the middle of the parking lot. I ended up getting home at 6am. I was also able to get a Zhu Zhu Pet at TRU. SOmeone had changed their mind at the register so the clerk asked if I wanted it. So Hallie will now be getting 2. I just need to find accessories for them.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  Happy Black Friday!!
> 
> I was up and out at 3:30 am this morning and off and shopping.  Black Friday is usually spent shopping for ME instead of other people.  My first stop was JC Penny's for the Mickey Snow Globe.  They opened the store at 3:50 am this morning - 10 minutes early - Yeah!!.  I was out of the store before 4:00 am.  I had to run back by my house to get my watch, which I forgot to put on before I left this morning. Then I headed up to the Outlet Mall in Edinburgh, Indiana - 76 miles to the north.  This stop was totally for me - I bought 2 pairs of shoes - Buy 1 pair get the 2nd pair 50% off, then I also got an additional 20% off the purchase as part of their early bird special.  Then to the Outlet, where I buy my Black Jeans for work, since my weight loss from my walking, I am borderline on sizes, so I bought 2 pairs at the larger size, and then 3 pairs at the smaller size (they fit, but a little tighter than I prefer, I need to lose 5 more lbs and they should fit perfectly, they were marked down to $11.00 per pair and then I got an additional 15% off the total purchase.
> I then drove up to Greenwood, Indiana (30 miles further to the North) which is the southern edge of Indianapolis.  Based on the look of Walmart's parking lot, I knew I was not going to get the TV, so I chose to go to the other two stores on my list of stops first and then come back to Walmart.
> I got to the first Walmart about 7:45 am.  I did buy one gift here for the little princess on my gift list (no Todd not for you).  I bought her the Disney Princess Dress-up trunk which contains Dresses & Accessories for dressing up like Cinderella, Snow White & Sleeping Beauty  A bargain for $19.00.  I also got a new Leather Desk Chair to use when I am on my Laptop. I then headed back South towards Clarksville, stopping at a second Walmart in Seymour, Indiana (This Walmart tends to get more stuff since they are less than a mile from the Walmart Distribution Center).  At this Walmart, I was able to get me a new Winter Coat for $15.00 (this coat is 4 coats in 1 and had an original price tag of $50.00.  I got back to Clarksville at 11:15 am, I ate lunch & put together my chair.
> 
> I also found that the Brown Truck of Joy had been by while I was out and I got my replacement Box to connect to the Internet.  Just out of curiosity, I decided to test my old box, I plugged the new cord into the old box and the Old Box worked, so apparently my Power cord was the problem and not the box itself.  So I am now back online at home. YEAH!!  I have packed up the new box and am going to keep it  just in case I needed it in the future.
> 
> I think, I am going to take a nap this afternoon.



I just woke up from a nap but now I am ready for another after reading about your day Tracey.  All I can say is WOW.  Maybe next year I can go all out for BF.  I am just being cautious right now.


----------



## georgemoe

Deb is lost in Black Friday.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Deb is lost in Black Friday.



She seems to get lost a lot! You should lo-jack her.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> She seems to get lost a lot! You should lo-jack her.



Umm...this is a family board, can you say that??


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Umm...this is a family board, can you say that??



I just did.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I just did.



Well, there ya go.  I guess you can!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> She seems to get lost a lot! You should lo-jack her.





dpuck1998 said:


> Umm...this is a family board, can you say that??





Launchpad11B said:


> I just did.



She's back now. Many bags!


----------



## kimisabella

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.  

I didn't get up at the crack of dawn to go shopping, I slept in a little and left about 8:30am and went to Target.  I figured they didn't have any of the doorbuster items I wanted, but, when I got there, they still had plenty, so I did well there.  Went to Old Navy got some more clothes for DAP (don't know where I will be putting them??) 

We also just went out and got a really nice new camera.  We wanted a DSLR, but, it's just too big and bulky for us even though I know it will take great pics.  We got a Nikon P90, it's the model that is the step down from the DSLR.  It's got a great zoom and we are excited to bring it to DAP!

On Sunday I can finally upgrade my phone, so looking forward to that, will probably be getting a Droid.  Lots of exciting things this weekend!  Next weekend will be strictly no-nonsense packing!  Not looking forward to that!


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> I didn't get up at the crack of dawn to go shopping, I slept in a little and left about 8:30am and went to Target.  I figured they didn't have any of the doorbuster items I wanted, but, when I got there, they still had plenty, so I did well there.  Went to Old Navy got some more clothes for DAP (don't know where I will be putting them??)
> 
> We also just went out and got a really nice new camera.  We wanted a DSLR, but, it's just too big and bulky for us even though I know it will take great pics.  We got a Nikon P90, it's the model that is the step down from the DSLR.  It's got a great zoom and we are excited to bring it to DAP!
> 
> On Sunday I can finally upgrade my phone, so looking forward to that, will probably be getting a Droid.  Lots of exciting things this weekend!  Next weekend will be strictly no-nonsense packing!  Not looking forward to that!






I actually just upgraded my phone the other day.  I went in all set to get the droid myself but the verizon guy talked me out of it he told me the battery did not last long (less than a day) and that they have not worked out all the kinks with it yet..he told me that he had the droid for about a month and then traded it in for a blackberry...I really was going to dismiss what the guy told me and get the droid anyway but then when I thought about it i really only wanted it for phone calls and text messaging so I just went with the blackberry tour so far so good..but my friend has the droid and loves it so let me know what you decide to go with


----------



## WebmasterMike

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!  Happy Black Friday!!
> 
> ...stopping at a second Walmart in Seymour, Indiana (This Walmart tends to get more stuff since they are less than a mile from the Walmart Distribution Center).




Tracey, that is my favorite Walmart.  I have found things there that I have never been able to find anywhere else.  

My previous employer had 2 large facilities in Seymour, so I was always up there.





Seymour Tank Farm


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Life does tend to send you curve balls every once in a while and when you get lucky you hit a home run.
> 
> 
> That being said - I am not making plans.



We can make plans to have a great time at home while they are DAPing.

I truly "gave up" going when it got to be past the deadline for the party and the seminar.


----------



## mainegal

Congratulations to all that had good shopping trips.
Hope you enjoyed your mid-day naps.

I did have success at CVS. They had a buch of things in the ad that were "free". Everything I wanted was on the shelf. But it was mundane stuff like contact lens solution, deoderant and body lotion. 

I good my turkey today. Now the task is separating the meat from the bones and making yummy stock for the freezer.

Now, that would be a great Christmas present. Homemade turkey soup!


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> I actually just upgraded my phone the other day.  I went in all set to get the droid myself but the verizon guy talked me out of it he told me the battery did not last long (less than a day) and that they have not worked out all the kinks with it yet..he told me that he had the droid for about a month and then traded it in for a blackberry...I really was going to dismiss what the guy told me and get the droid anyway but then when I thought about it i really only wanted it for phone calls and text messaging so I just went with the blackberry tour so far so good..but my friend has the droid and loves it so let me know what you decide to go with



Wow, that's weird.  We went into the Verizon store in the Roosevelt Field mall a few week ago to look at all the phones.  Vinny is in an accounting class with a guy who works in that store.  We went into that store specifically so we could talk to him and see what he said about all the phones.  He is the one who recommended the Droid Eris for me.  I told him I just wanted basic email, internet, facebook, ect... He didn't have anything bad to say about the phone, but, that was the first weekend it came out.

I did hear that the battery life is bad on the Droid, that is a big negative.  Vinny has a Blackberry Curve and it seems that he's always charging that thing as well... Oh well, I don't really care what I get as long as I get something better than I have now ..  I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Tracey I am tired now after reading about your shopping trip!





AnneR said:


> I just woke up from a nap but now I am ready for another after reading about your day Tracey.  All I can say is WOW.  Maybe next year I can go all out for BF.  I am just being cautious right now.



I got a good 2 hour nap in this afternoon, this way I can make it through the evening without wanting to go to bed at 7pm.



k5jmh said:


> Tracey, that is my favorite Walmart.  I have found things there that I have never been able to find anywhere else.



Mike, I like the Seymour Walmart too, They seem to get more items on BF than other stores or everyone in Seymour goes to Clarksville or Indy to shop, thus is why that store tends to have a better selection.  However, I suspect it is their proximity to the Walmart Distribution Center that gives them the better selection on merchandise.  I usually stop there when ever I travel up the I-65 corridor.


----------



## sshaw10060

Good evening.  I was thwarted by the rain and did not get the Christmas display finished. I work tomorrow and Sunday, so it will have to wait a few days. 

We'll start working on the inside tomorrow.


----------



## sshaw10060

Soooo I am sitting here watching TV when I hear DS calling for us. As I go up to the top of the stairs he is standing there naked from the waist down. I ask what happened to he pants and underwear and had replies that he was hot. I go to get him back in bed and he had peed all over the bed.  Then he stood there laughing as I changed the sheets. I'll get even on of these days.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am a little down guys.   I had to ask Tracey to cancel our cruise today.  My brother is really sick.  He has had liver disease for a while now.  He is on the transplant list.  He has had to be tapped twice and seemed a bit confused on the phone more than once.   I am so worried about him.   Please send some extra prayers and pixie dust if you can.  All our extra funds and vaca time will be used to visit him.   I am glad I still have DAP in a few days.   My sister is coming down so hopefully she can fill me in a bit more on what the doc has been saying.    Thanks for listening to me ramble.   This is not the ending I wanted to my day.


----------



## AnneR

Just got back from spending the evening at my brother's in No.Va (no Scotia, Todd).  My youngest brother did not make it up for Thanksgiving yesterday as his wife is having a horrible time with the first trimester of her pregnancy and traveling the hour plus was out of the question.  So did leftovers and such with him and my oldest brother.

Tomorrow is Saturday chores and then dinner at my house with John and Katherine


----------



## sshaw10060

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a little down guys.   I had to ask Tracey to cancel our cruise today.  My brother is really sick.  He has had liver disease for a while now.  He is on the transplant list.  He has had to be tapped twice and seemed a bit confused on the phone more than once.   I am so worried about him.   Please send some extra prayers and pixie dust if you can.  All our extra funds and vaca time will be used to visit him.   I am glad I still have DAP in a few days.   My sister is coming down so hopefully she can fill me in a bit more on what the doc has been saying.    Thanks for listening to me ramble.   This is not the ending I wanted to my day.



Liz, that's a bummer. Hope everything works out OK for your family.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Yesterday, huge Turkey!






Today, turkey Tortilla soup, Yummmmm!


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a little down guys.   I had to ask Tracey to cancel our cruise today.  My brother is really sick.  He has had liver disease for a while now.  He is on the transplant list.  He has had to be tapped twice and seemed a bit confused on the phone more than once.   I am so worried about him.   Please send some extra prayers and pixie dust if you can.  All our extra funds and vaca time will be used to visit him.   I am glad I still have DAP in a few days.   My sister is coming down so hopefully she can fill me in a bit more on what the doc has been saying.    Thanks for listening to me ramble.   This is not the ending I wanted to my day.



I am so sorry to hear this Liz.  My prayers are with you and your family.

We will need to set up a support thread for those of us not going on PCC 2.0.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a little down guys.   I had to ask Tracey to cancel our cruise today.  My brother is really sick.  He has had liver disease for a while now.  He is on the transplant list.  He has had to be tapped twice and seemed a bit confused on the phone more than once.   I am so worried about him.   Please send some extra prayers and pixie dust if you can.  All our extra funds and vaca time will be used to visit him.   I am glad I still have DAP in a few days.   My sister is coming down so hopefully she can fill me in a bit more on what the doc has been saying.    Thanks for listening to me ramble.   This is not the ending I wanted to my day.



I am sorry to hear this Liz. We are here for you when you need us.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I dont know how to mulit quote but thank you everyone for the support.   I am surely gonna need it.    Sorry to drop my drama in everyones lap but I have to talk to someone.   I am all alone down here.


----------



## mainegal

Liz, you are so fortunate that you have the vacation time and resources to visit with and give your brother the support he needs. I hope he gets the care he needs and gains good health.

Enjoy your time with the DAPers.  Sorry I will miss meeting you on PCC 2.0.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I dont know how to mulit quote but thank you everyone for the support.   I am surely gonna need it.    Sorry to drop my drama in everyones lap but I have to talk to someone.   I am all alone down here.



So sorry to hear you are going through a tough time...I'm not sensing any drama just a lot of concern for a beloved brother.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## georgemoe

Good evening peeps. 

Just spent the better part of 6 hours  over my sisters getting her desktop usable. It was infested with adware.  IE was practically disabled and would shut down on her. Brought over my toolkit on a thumbdrive and she is now back up and running. I'm going to get over there again tomorrow or Sunday to make sure it is still good for her.




IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a little down guys.   I had to ask Tracey to cancel our cruise today.  My brother is really sick.  He has had liver disease for a while now.  He is on the transplant list.  He has had to be tapped twice and seemed a bit confused on the phone more than once.   I am so worried about him.   Please send some extra prayers and pixie dust if you can.  All our extra funds and vaca time will be used to visit him.   I am glad I still have DAP in a few days.   My sister is coming down so hopefully she can fill me in a bit more on what the doc has been saying.    Thanks for listening to me ramble.   This is not the ending I wanted to my day.



So sorry to hear about your brother Liz.  for you and your family.



k5jmh said:


> Yesterday, huge Turkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, turkey Tortilla soup, Yummmmm!



That's one big bird Mikey!


----------



## aspen37

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a little down guys.   I had to ask Tracey to cancel our cruise today.  My brother is really sick.  He has had liver disease for a while now.  He is on the transplant list.  He has had to be tapped twice and seemed a bit confused on the phone more than once.   I am so worried about him.   Please send some extra prayers and pixie dust if you can.  All our extra funds and vaca time will be used to visit him.   I am glad I still have DAP in a few days.   My sister is coming down so hopefully she can fill me in a bit more on what the doc has been saying.    Thanks for listening to me ramble.   This is not the ending I wanted to my day.



Liz, I am so sorry. I'm sending good thoughts, prayers, and pixie dust.


----------



## exwdwcm

Hope everyone had a fantastic Turkey day!  Lots to be thankful for.  Had a great day with the family over for lunch at my house and watched the boys win again!  

was up at 4am today to hit Target and shopping with mom and sisters.  We had a good time.   Spent way too much at Target, but have almost all my shopping done now.   Hit the mall and old navy too.  it actually wasn't too bad out there.  Even got a nap in this afternoon and presents wrapped.     Got a new chi for me and a cute holiday shirt, plus a digital pic frame for work.   Everything else was gifts.   we did pretty well. 

Liz- big hugs and thoughts for you and your brother. 

i can't believe we are under 2 weeks until 10 days at the world.


----------



## aspen37

I just wanted to tell John and Katherine to have a safe trip down to WDW. I'll see you guys on the 9th!


----------



## DVCsince02

Insomnia sucks.


----------



## DVCsince02

All Nine West shoes at 6pm.com for $9.95!!!!!!!!!!!!  Run!


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> All Nine West shoes at 6pm.com for $9.95!!!!!!!!!!!!  Run!



*like* *like* *like* *like* *like* *like*


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> All Nine West shoes at 6pm.com for $9.95!!!!!!!!!!!!  Run!





cocowum said:


> *like* *like* *like* *like* *like* *like*



But are they in my size?


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Insomnia sucks.



 I actually was asleep at 1:00 -saw 5 and 6 but then slept until 8.  I will take it.


----------



## AnneR

aspen37 said:


> I just wanted to tell John and Katherine to have a safe trip down to WDW. I'll see you guys on the 9th!



Echoing the wishes for a safe trip!

I will see them tonight!


----------



## Renysmom

Hope everyone has a great Saturday. 

John and I are heading out to the mall to see if we can finish the Christmas shopping, or at least most of it and then we are getting the tree up.  

I am trying to get lots done before DAP so that I am not rushed when we get back.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Good evening peeps.
> 
> Just spent the better part of 6 hours  over my sisters getting her desktop usable. It was infested with adware.  IE was practically disabled and would shut down on her. Brought over my toolkit on a thumbdrive and she is now back up and running. I'm going to get over there again tomorrow or Sunday to make sure it is still good for her.



Atta Boy Jorge!  I'd be interested to see what you keep on your thumbdrive.   I usually prefer to format and reinstall the OS vs. battling the adware/virus fight.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> Atta Boy Jorge!  I'd be interested to see what you keep on your thumbdrive.   I usually prefer to format and reinstall the OS vs. battling the adware/virus fight.



I would like to see what George keeps on his thumbdrive too.  I have had a couple of adware battles myself.


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all.  I THOUGHT I was official done with Christmas shopping.  James came home at 6 yesterday morning to order a laptop, and he put it in his cart and placed his order.  It submitted and I have an order number and everything.  They emailed him yesterday afternoon and told him it is out of stock   Had the order not gone through, I would have gone and gotten one somewhere.  So, now I'm not sure what we are doing with Miss Madi.   But, everyone else is done, done, done.  The good news: I've racked up up a LOT of poitns for my Disney credit card.  The bad news: I might not have any money left to spend at DAP.  Who wants to buy me a drink?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Transfer those points over to a rewards card, Nicole!

Morning All! 

We're doing a typical Saturday today. I'm actually going to head over to Jenny Craig at 12:30 to do a check-in and get some JC food to take off my Turkey Day weight (1.5 lbs lol). We'll probably hit Baja Fresh and the mall afterwards. I also have to go to Staples to fax in my GKTW application. 

We're so close! 1 week and 6 days left for me!


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Atta Boy Jorge!  I'd be interested to see what you keep on your thumbdrive.   I usually prefer to format and reinstall the OS vs. battling the adware/virus fight.





spaddy said:


> I would like to see what George keeps on his thumbdrive too.  I have had a couple of adware battles myself.



Avast, Malwarebytes, Adaware, Firefox (just in case IE is hosed). Avast was your tip Don. 

Malwarebytes found and removed about 400 nasties.... I started an Avast scan before I left.


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  I THOUGHT I was official done with Christmas shopping.  James came home at 6 yesterday morning to order a laptop, and he put it in his cart and placed his order.  It submitted and I have an order number and everything.  They emailed him yesterday afternoon and told him it is out of stock   Had the order not gone through, I would have gone and gotten one somewhere.  So, now I'm not sure what we are doing with Miss Madi.   But, everyone else is done, done, done.  The good news: I've racked up up a LOT of poitns for my Disney credit card.  The bad news: I might not have any money left to spend at DAP.  Who wants to buy me a drink?



That would make me really, really mad.

One week from today I will be freaking out about packing.  We leave next Sunday.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Avast, Malwarebytes, Adaware, Firefox (just in case IE is hosed). Avast was your tip Don.
> 
> Malwarebytes found and removed about 400 nasties.... I started an Avast scan before I left.



Thanks George.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Avast, Malwarebytes, Adaware, Firefox (just in case IE is hosed). Avast was your tip Don.
> 
> Malwarebytes found and removed about 400 nasties.... I started an Avast scan before I left.



Way to go, George!  Knock on wood, but in all of the years having a computer we've not had serious problems.  We went to MIL's in March and my niece completely messed up Em's laptop.  She downloaded some malware.  You guys gave me some great pointers to get it taken care of.  I have no idea what program I used, but it worked perfectly, and we've not had a problem since.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Avast, Malwarebytes, Adaware, Firefox (just in case IE is hosed). Avast was your tip Don.
> 
> Malwarebytes found and removed about 400 nasties.... I started an Avast scan before I left.



I do like Malwarebytes, does a good job removing.  Avast doen't catch a lot of they stuff Malwarebytes will.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

So, I officially need to get anti-virus software. The one AOL used to give you for free and constantly update is now dead. 

Being that we're on the topic, I thought I'd ask here. What should I get?


----------



## DVCsince02

I use free.avg.com for my anti-virus protection.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I use free.avg.com for my anti-virus protection.



Hi Jen. I'm pretty sure that is the #1 free av download at download.com. I'm probably going to check that out and see if it's better than avast. Avast is only a 60 day trial.


----------



## WebmasterMike

spaddy said:


> I would like to see what George keeps on his thumbdrive too.  I have had a couple of adware battles myself.


Offline recovery is the best way to fly.

Bart PE disk (customized for my purposes), un-nest the registry, run adware removal tool and antivirus.  Works every time and in under 30 minutes.  

I actually had to put a separate boot partition on my parents computer that has a Bart PE recovery install so that I can boot into it without having to use my thumb drive.  

Ultimate Boot CD for Windows


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> Way to go, George!  Knock on wood, but in all of the years having a computer we've not had serious problems.  We went to MIL's in March and my niece completely messed up Em's laptop.  She downloaded some malware.  You guys gave me some great pointers to get it taken care of.  I have no idea what program I used, but it worked perfectly, and we've not had a problem since.



Good to hear Nicole. My other sister uses AOL and has no download savvy. She'll follow any links and gets in trouble all the time. She had to bring her system to someone for cleaning. It was so bad I couldn't do anything with it. Yet she still insists on using AOL.


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> Offline recovery is the best way to fly.
> 
> Bart PE disk (customized for my purposes), un-nest the registry, run adware removal tool and antivirus.  Works every time and in under 30 minutes.
> 
> I actually had to put a separate boot partition on my parents computer that has a Bart PE recovery install so that I can boot into it without having to use my thumb drive.
> 
> Ultimate Boot CD for Windows



Holy s Mike. That list of tools is extensive.


----------



## georgemoe

I need to buy some thing today!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> I need to buy some thing today!



What's that?  I got a 4GB SD card at Target for $10 yesterday.


----------



## exwdwcm

In the truck on the way to OK to see the in laws

only 8 work days til wdw


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> What's that?  I got a 4GB SD card at Target for $10 yesterday.



I bought three 8GB and two 4GB from RadioShack on Thanksgiving. Any other ideas for me Anne?


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> I bought three 8GB and two 4GB from RadioShack on Thanksgiving. Any other ideas for me Anne?



I need a laptop.  You could find me a cheap one of those to buy.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Hi Jen. I'm pretty sure that is the #1 free av download at download.com. I'm probably going to check that out and see if it's better than avast. Avast is only a 60 day trial.



George, avast home edition is free, you just have to register it to get a code.  We have it on about 500 machines.  I like avg as well, but have found avast finds and cures more issues than avg.


----------



## sshaw10060

k5jmh said:


> Yesterday, huge Turkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, turkey Tortilla soup, Yummmmm!



What kind of a roaster is that?  The bird looks huge!


----------



## WebmasterMike

sshaw10060 said:


> What kind of a roaster is that?  The bird looks huge!


That is a HUGE Cast Iron Dutch Oven.  That bird was about 22 pounds (10kg).  

That Dutch Oven is called the Ultimate Turkey Roaster and is the big brother of the Ultimate Dutch Oven and has a Convection Cone in the Center.


I have cooked numerous meals with this beast and they all taste great.  The Turkey took 1hr and 40 minutes to cook.


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a little down guys.   I had to ask Tracey to cancel our cruise today.  My brother is really sick.  He has had liver disease for a while now.  He is on the transplant list.  He has had to be tapped twice and seemed a bit confused on the phone more than once.   I am so worried about him.   Please send some extra prayers and pixie dust if you can.  All our extra funds and vaca time will be used to visit him.   I am glad I still have DAP in a few days.   My sister is coming down so hopefully she can fill me in a bit more on what the doc has been saying.    Thanks for listening to me ramble.   This is not the ending I wanted to my day.




Liz I am so sorry to hear about your brother, I will send him lots of pixie dust. 
I am sorry you had to cancel your cruise! 
Don't give up hope!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> I bought three 8GB and two 4GB from RadioShack on Thanksgiving. Any other ideas for me Anne?



I guess you are all set for DAP.  



Madi100 said:


> I need a laptop.  You could find me a cheap one of those to buy.



Are you look for netbook or laptop?


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I just wanted to tell John and Katherine to have a safe trip down to WDW. I'll see you guys on the 9th!



Thanks Anna!
We are in Pennsylvania right now.
Heading for Anne's.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Atta Boy Jorge!  I'd be interested to see what you keep on your thumbdrive.   I usually prefer to format and reinstall the OS vs. battling the adware/virus fight.



I have know idea what you just said! 
I hope your not talking dirty again.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Thanks Anna!
> We are in Pennsylvania right now.
> Heading for Anne's.



Woo Hoo! Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## wildfan1473

Hey gang!  I just wanted to pop in quickly while I have a moment, we have been going hockey crazy around here with non-stop practices and scrimmages this weekend.  I hope everyone had a great Turkey day, and those that went out looking for deals in the wee hours of the morning yesterday found what they were looking for.

I also wanted to ask for some pixie dust and prayers.  Keith's aunt had a stroke a few months ago, and she ended up back in the hospital on Thanksgiving day after falling a few times.  She was diagnosed yesterday with a tumor on her brain.  They are going to do surgery to attempt to remove 75% of it on Monday, however the location of the tumor is very tricky - it is very close to the part of the brain that controls motor skills, and they are unsure if they are going to be able to remove the tumor without disrupting that part of the brain.  All of her siblings have been summoned to see her before the surgery, as the outcome is unknown.  Keith is on his way to Milwaukee to see his Aunt now, and I really wish we could all go.  Anyway, your thoughts and prayers would be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## AnneR

Jennifer -  I will keep Keith's aunt in my prayers.


----------



## kathrna

Jennifer, prayers headed your way for Keith's aunt and your family.  I hope that the surgery goes well. 
(Perhaps she'll have a "McDreamy" type to think about as she goes under.  That would make ME happy!)
Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Take Care Jennifer...here's a few for Keith's aunt.


----------



## katscradle

Jennifer I hope all goes well with Keith's aunt's surgery
we will be thinking of everyone!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Now I can taste DAP!!  Christmas has been deployed at the casa!!































...and the All Disney Tree


----------



## Dodie

Our neighborhood is having annoying blackouts every five minutes or so - for just a few seconds. Everything is going off in the entire neighborhood (and beyond apparently from what I'm able to tell from the power company's website when we DO have power and my router is working).  I blamed Phillip's Griswoldian outside lights, but he proved me wrong by unplugging them. The blackouts continue.


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a little down guys.   I had to ask Tracey to cancel our cruise today.  My brother is really sick.  He has had liver disease for a while now.  He is on the transplant list.  He has had to be tapped twice and seemed a bit confused on the phone more than once.   I am so worried about him.   Please send some extra prayers and pixie dust if you can.  All our extra funds and vaca time will be used to visit him.   I am glad I still have DAP in a few days.   My sister is coming down so hopefully she can fill me in a bit more on what the doc has been saying.    Thanks for listening to me ramble.   This is not the ending I wanted to my day.





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I dont know how to mulit quote but thank you everyone for the support.   I am surely gonna need it.    Sorry to drop my drama in everyones lap but I have to talk to someone.   I am all alone down here.




Liz,  Sorry you had to cancel the cruise.  Prayers out to you and your family, that your Brother's Doctor's will find the best treatment for him and he get's a transplant soon.




wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang!  I just wanted to pop in quickly while I have a moment, we have been going hockey crazy around here with non-stop practices and scrimmages this weekend.  I hope everyone had a great Turkey day, and those that went out looking for deals in the wee hours of the morning yesterday found what they were looking for.
> 
> I also wanted to ask for some pixie dust and prayers.  Keith's aunt had a stroke a few months ago, and she ended up back in the hospital on Thanksgiving day after falling a few times.  She was diagnosed yesterday with a tumor on her brain.  They are going to do surgery to attempt to remove 75% of it on Monday, however the location of the tumor is very tricky - it is very close to the part of the brain that controls motor skills, and they are unsure if they are going to be able to remove the tumor without disrupting that part of the brain.  All of her siblings have been summoned to see her before the surgery, as the outcome is unknown.  Keith is on his way to Milwaukee to see his Aunt now, and I really wish we could all go.  Anyway, your thoughts and prayers would be appreciated.  Thank you!



 & Prayers to your family and the Doctor treating Keith's aunt, that he can safely get the tumor without harming the brain.


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> Our neighborhood is having annoying blackouts every five minutes or so - for just a few seconds. Everything is going off in the entire neighborhood (and beyond apparently from what I'm able to tell from the power company's website when we DO have power and my router is working).  I blamed Phillip's Griswoldian outside lights, but he proved me wrong by unplugging them. The blackouts continue.



Dodie, Hopefully the electric company can find the source of your power issues and get them resolved for you soon.


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> I need to buy some thing today!





georgemoe said:


> I bought three 8GB and two 4GB from RadioShack on Thanksgiving. Any other ideas for me Anne?



Flip video HD maybe


----------



## kathrna

Here's a picture from Disneyland...
Sleeping Beauty's Castle


----------



## wildfan1473

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a little down guys.   I had to ask Tracey to cancel our cruise today.  My brother is really sick.  He has had liver disease for a while now.  He is on the transplant list.  He has had to be tapped twice and seemed a bit confused on the phone more than once.   I am so worried about him.   Please send some extra prayers and pixie dust if you can.  All our extra funds and vaca time will be used to visit him.   I am glad I still have DAP in a few days.   My sister is coming down so hopefully she can fill me in a bit more on what the doc has been saying.    Thanks for listening to me ramble.   This is not the ending I wanted to my day.



 I am so sorry to hear about your brother.  I will keep him and your family in my prayers.


----------



## scarlett873

Hey Alamo renters...Jen and I just switched around our reservation. We are still picking up upon arrival (Dec 10th) at the airport and dropping off at the Dolphin on the 13th...the price that we had on our original reservation totaled $85, but after signing up for the Quick Silver program and clicking on the Insider Deals link at the top of Alamo's page, I saved $25! We now have a compact sized car reserved for an approximate total of $65...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi all!
We are in Hagersville MD for the night.
Had a wonderful dinner with AnneR and her girls. (Thanks again Anne!)
Kat spent about 10 minutes writing a post about our day and then had WiFi problems and lost it all when she tried to submit it.
Needless to say she was not happy.
She went to bed right after.
9 1/2 hours on the road today with numerous (6 or 7) bathroom breaks.
Note to self.....No water bottles within reach of the kids tomorrow.
Off to bed, see you all soon.

Oh, the one thing I do remember from her post was...

The DAP Pilgrimage has begun!!!


----------



## kathrna

Safe travels, John!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!
> We are in Hagersville MD for the night.
> Had a wonderful dinner with AnneR and her girls. (Thanks again Anne!)
> Kat spent about 10 minutes writing a post about our day and then had WiFi problems and lost it all when she tried to submit it.
> Needless to say she was not happy.
> She went to bed right after.
> 9 1/2 hours on the road today with numerous (6 or 7) bathroom breaks.
> Note to self.....No water bottles within reach of the kids tomorrow.
> Off to bed, see you all soon.
> 
> Oh, the one thing I do remember from her post was...
> 
> The DAP Pilgrimage has begun!!!



Hi John!  I'm glad you guys had a great first day. Is there a place on the iphone like a notepad where she can pre-type it out and then copy and past it? Safe travels the next couple of days.


----------



## aspen37

wildfan1473 said:


> Hey gang!  I just wanted to pop in quickly while I have a moment, we have been going hockey crazy around here with non-stop practices and scrimmages this weekend.  I hope everyone had a great Turkey day, and those that went out looking for deals in the wee hours of the morning yesterday found what they were looking for.
> 
> I also wanted to ask for some pixie dust and prayers.  Keith's aunt had a stroke a few months ago, and she ended up back in the hospital on Thanksgiving day after falling a few times.  She was diagnosed yesterday with a tumor on her brain.  They are going to do surgery to attempt to remove 75% of it on Monday, however the location of the tumor is very tricky - it is very close to the part of the brain that controls motor skills, and they are unsure if they are going to be able to remove the tumor without disrupting that part of the brain.  All of her siblings have been summoned to see her before the surgery, as the outcome is unknown.  Keith is on his way to Milwaukee to see his Aunt now, and I really wish we could all go.  Anyway, your thoughts and prayers would be appreciated.  Thank you!



I will keep Keith's Aunt in my prayers and sending pixie dust.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone, I hope everyone has a great day!
I better go and get ready for breakfast.
I will check back later.


----------



## Renysmom

3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!
> We are in Hagersville MD for the night.
> Had a wonderful dinner with AnneR and her girls. (Thanks again Anne!)
> Kat spent about 10 minutes writing a post about our day and then had WiFi problems and lost it all when she tried to submit it.
> Needless to say she was not happy.
> She went to bed right after.
> 9 1/2 hours on the road today with numerous (6 or 7) bathroom breaks.
> Note to self.....No water bottles within reach of the kids tomorrow.
> Off to bed, see you all soon.
> 
> Oh, the one thing I do remember from her post was...
> 
> The DAP Pilgrimage has begun!!!




Glad you are having such a great beginning to the trip.  Looks like clear driving skies for you today.  Please be safe, there will be lots of traffic out there as folks are returning from their holiday weekend.


----------



## 3guysandagal

kathrna said:


> Safe travels, John!




Thanks Kathy!
We received your message from Anne.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Hi John!  I'm glad you guys had a great first day. Is there a place on the iphone like a notepad where she can pre-type it out and then copy and past it? Safe travels the next couple of days.



Hi Anna!
She was on the laptop, not the iphone, and it was working fine until she went to post.
Never thought to Control-C before posting, but I did just in case with my post last night after her incident but did not need it.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Renysmom said:


> Glad you are having such a great beginning to the trip.  Looks like clear driving skies for you today.  Please be safe, there will be lots of traffic out there as folks are returning from their holiday weekend.



Thanks Kelly!
So far traffic has been non existant, but today may be a different story.
Next stop, after breakfast with AnneR, DisneyBridein3k, and her DAP roomie Kelly (sorry, don't know your board name), is Mount Vernon VA.


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Hey Alamo renters...Jen and I just switched around our reservation. We are still picking up upon arrival (Dec 10th) at the airport and dropping off at the Dolphin on the 13th...the price that we had on our original reservation totaled $85, but after signing up for the Quick Silver program and clicking on the Insider Deals link at the top of Alamo's page, I saved $25! We now have a compact sized car reserved for an approximate total of $65...



Must check into this today...



3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!
> We are in Hagersville MD for the night.
> Had a wonderful dinner with AnneR and her girls. (Thanks again Anne!)
> Kat spent about 10 minutes writing a post about our day and then had WiFi problems and lost it all when she tried to submit it.
> Needless to say she was not happy.
> She went to bed right after.
> 9 1/2 hours on the road today with numerous (6 or 7) bathroom breaks.
> Note to self.....No water bottles within reach of the kids tomorrow.
> Off to bed, see you all soon.
> 
> Oh, the one thing I do remember from her post was...
> 
> The DAP Pilgrimage has begun!!!







aspen37 said:


> I will keep Keith's Aunt in my prayers and sending pixie dust.



Thank you to everyone for their thoughts and prayers, they are desperately needed right now.



3guysandagal said:


> Thanks Kelly!
> So far traffic has been non existant, but today may be a different story.
> Next stop, after breakfast with AnneR, DisneyBridein3k, and her DAP roomie Kelly (sorry, don't know your board name), is Mount Vernon VA.



What an awesome road trip!

We are off to yet another hockey outing, but this time is his first real game.  We actually get to travel today, too, up to St. Paul, about an hour away.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!!

John and Katerine - if you come down on 95 wave as you come through Daytona!! You'll be in my neck of the woods!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Doing many loads of laundry today and then the packing begins!  So excited...

DH is still in the throes of sunroom work but we now have a date for carpet installation - December 14!!!  I will arrive after it is all over and done with after the DAP trip home that night.  So relieved that we have a date with 10 days left to Christmas.  I host DH and my families for Christmas dinner, so we needed this time frame.  

Heading over to my folks for Grey Cup (Canadian Football League championships) and B-day celebration for my dad, sister and nephew.  Should be fun and hoping for a good game...Rough Riders vs. Allouettes.  

Hope everyone has a great day today...gotta get to work or this list of mine is going to get unmanageable!


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning everyone. I am spending the weekend at a dog show.  Last night I spent 2 hours in the front yard wearing a headlamp while I tried to get the display finished.  I should be able to turn the lights on tonight. I also got the tree up.  Once the display is running we'll start inside decorating.  My hope is to have all decorating done by Friday. Then I can deploy project "X"-mas on Saturday as the grand finale.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning DAPers! It's almost time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am beyond excited to see everyone! 

Hugs & PD to all of those needing it right now. I hope things turn out well with your loved ones. 

Nicole - Walmart had a huge laptop deal on Black Friday. I'm assuming they'll do it again. 

My parents are getting ready to leave for WDW tomorrow morning. They'll be there until Saturday and I'm super jealous. They have the Christmas party lined up for Tuesday night, too. Tara says I can't complain, but I think I can whine a little at least.  

What's on everyone's agenda for the day?


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning DAP Pals.  It has been a great Thanksgiving weekend.  We have finished decorating for Christmas.  Both trees up and decorated. The house all decked out.  

Thanksgiving dinner was good.  My 91 yo uncle decided it was too much for him and decided to stay home.  My brother went to see him on Friday and got a lot of stories out of him.  He is our late dad's last surviving brother.  He was in WWII in a landing craft that went all the way from NJ to Iawo Jima. Not exactly the Disney Wonder. I think my Uncle is more comfortable talking the "Man Stuff" with my brother instead of my sister and me. 

My oldest niece came home on Tuesday from OSU. You know Todd and Don, the university whose football team is going to the Rose Bowl?  She is loving school and is doing very well.  She has already switched her major from Athletic Training to pre med.  My niece the doctor 

I have already finished shopping for the girls.  They know they have a budget from Aunt Kim and they get to choose what they want out of that.  Shopping for teen age girls is so easy that way.  And online is WONDERFUL.  We head out for a round at the shoe store today and 2 of the girls will get the big part of their presents from Mom via the Uggs they want. Then my sister has to drive her oldest back to school for the last 10 days of this term.  

Back to work tomorrow after a surprisingly relaxing weekend. 12 days until i get to DAP. 

Kim


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Thanks Kelly!
> So far traffic has been non existant, but today may be a different story.
> Next stop, after breakfast with AnneR, DisneyBridein3k, and her DAP roomie Kelly (sorry, don't know your board name), is Mount Vernon VA.



I hope you guys are taking lot of pictures. It sounds like you have a fun day planned. Safe travels. 
Did you guys go to Fallingwater yesterday? One day I would love to see that house. It is my favorite Frank Lloyd Wright house.


----------



## kimisabella

Morning everyone - today is oficially 9 days... single digit dance everyone 

We had a great day yesterday at The Princess & The Frog event and got to hang out with Paul and Alicia for a little bit.

We are going to WDW next week!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Next weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kimisabella said:


> Morning everyone - today is oficially 9 days... single digit dance everyone



I still have 11 to go, but what the heck...

OK, break over...back to laundry, etc...


----------



## spaddy

At this time next week I will be waiting at the airport for our flight to take off.

I am in a bit of vacation denial.  I am not ready at all.  I have not thought about what I was packing or what I am packing it in.  

I bought the cutest Mickey hoodie yesterday at Walmart but it is going to have to go back.  It's a little tight.


----------



## Renysmom

Hi guys

I learned how to do time lapse video using one of my video cameras this morning.  I am thinking we may see DAP in a whole new way this year,ot at least DATW 

Look - Time Lapse Christmas Tree


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Hey Alamo renters...Jen and I just switched around our reservation. We are still picking up upon arrival (Dec 10th) at the airport and dropping off at the Dolphin on the 13th...the price that we had on our original reservation totaled $85, but after signing up for the Quick Silver program and clicking on the Insider Deals link at the top of Alamo's page, I saved $25! We now have a compact sized car reserved for an approximate total of $65...



Thanks Brandie. Went back in yesterday and did the QS member thing and got mine down to $85. Saved $10. Trying it again today it's worse and I've tried the links you suggested. 

Done playing with the car rental thing. The next time I go to Alamo's site will be to cancel the reservation and just ME. I've spent way to much time trying to save a buck.   (With my B2B discount I get a 2nd driver free so I'm taking advantage of this for Friday night. If you know what I mean. )



3guysandagal said:


> Oh, the one thing I do remember from her post was...
> 
> The DAP Pilgrimage has begun!!!



Hey John! 



katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone, I hope everyone has a great day!
> I better go and get ready for breakfast.
> I will check back later.



Hi Kat! 



3guysandagal said:


> Thanks Kelly!
> So far traffic has been non existant, but today may be a different story.
> Next stop, after breakfast with AnneR, DisneyBridein3k, and her DAP roomie Kelly (sorry, don't know your board name), is Mount Vernon VA.



Where are the pictures? 



Renysmom said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I learned how to do time lapse video using one of my video cameras this morning.  I am thinking we may see DAP in a whole new way this year,ot at least DATW
> 
> Look - Time Lapse Christmas Tree



That's great Kelly. Nice job with the tree. Really like the Jullieanne version of RATCT.   Is the time lapse a specific feature with your camera?

BTW - You are a wicked NERD GEEK.


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> That's great Kelly. Nice job with the tree. Really like the Jullieanne version of RATCT.   Is the time lapse a specific feature with your camera?
> 
> BTW - You are a wicked NERD GEEK.



George that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me in along time  

Yes its a feature I didn't know it did till I was playing with the features and GASP read it in the manual.. Those darn manuals always have the best little secrets hahaha


----------



## halliesmommy01

Renysmom said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I learned how to do time lapse video using one of my video cameras this morning.  I am thinking we may see DAP in a whole new way this year,ot at least DATW
> 
> Look - Time Lapse Christmas Tree



I love it!!! That is so cool. I especially like the furry friends that were helping. I miss my dog.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Renysmom said:


> George that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me in along time
> 
> Yes its a feature I didn't know it did till I was playing with the features and GASP read it in the manual.. Those darn manuals always have the best little secrets hahaha



Loved the video!!!  DS especially loved seeing the dogs and the cat hanging out in the bottom right corner, just watching the world go by.

Second break over...back to work.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Renysmom said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I learned how to do time lapse video using one of my video cameras this morning.  I am thinking we may see DAP in a whole new way this year,ot at least DATW
> 
> Look - Time Lapse Christmas Tree



That is so much fun!   I love how the furbabies have to get in on all the fun.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> I bought the cutest Mickey hoodie yesterday at Walmart but it is going to have to go back.  It's a little tight.



Perhaps it was Jr.'s sized.  I HATE it when I accidentally p/u a cute Jr.'s item only to get it home and I can't even get my arms and head in.  Who are these made for??  When I was at the airport this last week all I saw were plus sized teens.  Not too many that would fit this clothing sized for someone who has absolutely no curves at all.    In the end, if I REALLY want the item, I have to go up two sizes.


----------



## kathrna

Renysmom said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I learned how to do time lapse video using one of my video cameras this morning.  I am thinking we may see DAP in a whole new way this year,ot at least DATW
> 
> Look - Time Lapse Christmas Tree



So very very cool!


----------



## fakereadhed

kathrna said:


> Perhaps it was Jr.'s sized.  I HATE it when I accidentally p/u a cute Jr.'s item only to get it home and I can't even get my arms and head in.  Who are these made for??



My teens would say, "That's because adult women shouldn't be wearing Mickey clothing." 

And I'm supposed to take fashion advice from kids who think the 80's are back again...


----------



## georgemoe

Renysmom said:


> George that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me in along time
> 
> Yes its a feature I didn't know it did till I was playing with the features and GASP read it in the manual.. Those darn manuals always have the best little secrets hahaha



  Just played it for Deb and my sister. They loved it! My sister Lisa is trying count all the animals.  I say, "Listen it's Julieanne Hoe of Dancing with the Stars". Deb smacked me saying, "It's pronounced Huff you idiot!"


----------



## georgemoe

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Brandie. Went back in yesterday and did the QS member thing and got mine down to $85. Saved $10. Trying it again today it's worse and I've tried the links you suggested.
> 
> Done playing with the car rental thing. The *next time I go to Alamo's site will be to cancel the reservation* and just ME. I've spent way to much time trying to save a buck.   (With my B2B discount I get a 2nd driver free so I'm taking advantage of this for Friday night. If you know what I mean. )



Ok so I lied. I went back in and got it right. $65 with Swolphin drop off and free 2nd driver.


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> Hi all!
> We are in Hagersville MD for the night.
> Had a wonderful dinner with AnneR and her girls. (Thanks again Anne!)
> Kat spent about 10 minutes writing a post about our day and then had WiFi problems and lost it all when she tried to submit it.
> Needless to say she was not happy.
> She went to bed right after.
> 9 1/2 hours on the road today with numerous (6 or 7) bathroom breaks.
> Note to self.....No water bottles within reach of the kids tomorrow.
> Off to bed, see you all soon.
> 
> Oh, the one thing I do remember from her post was...
> 
> The DAP Pilgrimage has begun!!!



Travel safely, you'll be there before you know it.


----------



## AnneR

> Where are the pictures?



We did not do a good job with pictures.  We took one, I posted it up on FB.


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> We did not do a good job with pictures.  We took one, I posted it up on FB.



Sometimes one is enough. Thanks Anne. 

I'm packing some toothpicks for DAP. Katherine needs to have her eyelids propped open for pictures.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

fakereadhed said:


> My teens would say, "That's because adult women shouldn't be wearing Mickey clothing."
> 
> And I'm supposed to take fashion advice from kids who think the 80's are back again...



Good on you!  We'll never be too old for Mickey fashion ensembles...

Off to gather all the Grey Cup snacks and to pick up a pizza, just in case we don't already have enough finger foods.  It's all about the food (I meant football ) tonight...back to healthy eating tomorrow!

Enjoy your evenings everyone!


----------



## tlcoke

Cool Video Kelly!! Loved the pets helping out.  Too bad you can't really decorate in 2 minutes flat.  

Safe Travels Katherine & John.  Looks like you had a good visit in Maryland.


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> George, avast home edition is free, you just have to register it to get a code.  We have it on about 500 machines.  I like avg as well, but have found avast finds and cures more issues than avg.



thanks for saving me a trip to the store! Office depot has norton 2010 free after rebates and I was going to go over there tomorrow bcs my old one has expired (as my computer tells me EVERY day). I'm going to download Avast and see how it goes.


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> Ok so I lied. I went back in and got it right. $65 with Swolphin drop off and free 2nd driver.



Nice!


Not only am I excited for DAP, but I'm planning for 2.0!


----------



## firsttimemom

k5jmh said:


> Now I can taste DAP!!  Christmas has been deployed at the casa!!



that cat looks scary!

LOVE the idea of the all disney tree. The kids have one about that size on the landing so we might try that this year.


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> Just played it for Deb and my sister. They loved it! My sister Lisa is trying count all the animals.  I say, "Listen it's Julieanne Hoe of Dancing with the Stars". Deb smacked me saying, "It's pronounced Huff you idiot!"



Thanks for all the video comments George and everyone else.. Cool new features on my toys make me happy LOL

George there are 5 total animals..Paige, Gibson and Riley the dogs and Piper and Ripley both cats.  Sorry it cost you a smack


----------



## firsttimemom

Renysmom said:


> Thanks for all the video comments George and everyone else.. Cool new features on my toys make me happy LOL
> 
> George there are 5 total animals..Paige, Gibson and Riley the dogs and Piper and Ripley both cats.  Sorry it cost you a smack



LOVED the video! I had a canon G5- great camera but I don't think it had that cool feature.


----------



## dpuck1998

firsttimemom said:


> thanks for saving me a trip to the store! Office depot has norton 2010 free after rebates and I was going to go over there tomorrow bcs my old one has expired (as my computer tells me EVERY day). I'm going to download Avast and see how it goes.



I can't stand Norton. Even if it were free I would never install it.  Its worse than having a virus IMHO


----------



## chirurgeon

Well, I bought a TV today. Panasonic 42" Plasma. The only down side is, is won't be delivered until December 10th.  The day before I leave for DAP. I may ask for technical support after I get back.  I'm not about to pay for Best Buy to come and "calibrate" my TV.  The cost is obscene.  I will try to read up about it online. I was surprised they didn't try to sell me the HDMI cables and such.  I think I will get that on Amazon.

Kim


----------



## Renysmom

dpuck1998 said:


> I can't stand Norton. Even if it were free I would never install it.  Its worse than having a virus IMHO



Have to agree about Norton.. We have used AVG for years now with no problems.


----------



## AnneR

Just a reminder -

The Disney Holiday Special is on HGTV tonight starting at 8pm EST.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

dpuck1998 said:


> I can't stand Norton. Even if it were free I would never install it.  Its worse than having a virus IMHO



I agree!  I make sure I dump every last vestige of Norton when I get a machine.  

I'm using paid AVG now.  It's not perfect, but SOOO much better than Norton!


----------



## sah95

AnneR said:


> Just a reminder -
> 
> The Disney Holiday Special is on HGTV tonight starting at 8pm EST.



Thanks for the reminder!    I totally forgot.  (I know, that will probably get me a smack)


----------



## cocowum

chirurgeon said:


> Well, I bought a TV today. Panasonic 42" Plasma. The only down side is, is won't be delivered until December 10th.  The day before I leave for DAP. I may ask for technical support after I get back.  I'm not about to pay for Best Buy to come and "calibrate" my TV.  The cost is obscene.  I will try to read up about it online. I was surprised they didn't try to sell me the HDMI cables and such.  I think I will get that on Amazon.
> 
> Kim



Kim, try this site - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=167 Lots of very helpful information.  Congrats on the new TV.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Just a reminder -
> 
> The Disney Holiday Special is on HGTV tonight starting at 8pm EST.



I won't get to watch it until after I get back from DAP.   Since I have to watch it at my parent's house (no cable TV at home), I have to work around Dad's TV watching schedule.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I won't get to watch it until after I get back from DAP.   Since I have to watch it at my parent's house (no cable TV at home), I have to work around Dad's TV watching schedule.



That's too bad - we'll keep all the secrets for you so not to spoil your watching when you return


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I learned how to do time lapse video using one of my video cameras this morning.  I am thinking we may see DAP in a whole new way this year,ot at least DATW
> 
> Look - Time Lapse Christmas Tree



Love the video.  

The lights are on! As soon as I got home from the dog show  got and and managed to get the show started.  I already had my first viewers.  Saturday I'll work on getting everything perfect, but I need daylight for that.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> That's too bad - we'll keep all the secrets for you so not to spoil your watching when you return



Don't worry about sharing, I will watch it anyway.  I have seen other Disney Christmas Specials, they are why I am excited to go at Christmas time.


----------



## chirurgeon

cocowum said:


> Kim, try this site - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=167 Lots of very helpful information.  Congrats on the new TV.



Thanks, Alicia.  I think I have been living on that forum more than the DIS the past week or so. They have had a few interesting things to say that I never thought of.  Now I just need a big strong man to help me move the CRT TV in my room now down to the basement.  And get the one in the basement into the SUV to take to Goodwill. And now I can have a DVD player in the basement again to do get back to working out. 

Kim


----------



## Renysmom

OMG this Christmas special is getting me so excited (and I've been there for Xmas several times)


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Just a reminder -
> 
> The Disney Holiday Special is on HGTV tonight starting at 8pm EST.



No cable and HGTV for me. 
I will have my memories of my trip last December and the anticipation of my Disney Holiday in December 2010.


----------



## WebmasterMike

mainegal said:


> No cable and HGTV for me.
> I will have my memories of my trip last December and the anticipation of my Disney Holiday in December 2010.



Loving the Special!!!


----------



## AnneR

k5jmh said:


> Loving the Special!!!



Me too!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> OMG this Christmas special is getting me so excited (and I've been there for Xmas several times)





k5jmh said:


> Loving the Special!!!



This is one time I wished I had cable at home, but I can't justify the cost since I am not home enough to justify it.  I will just have to wait to see it later in the month.


----------



## tlcoke

I bought the T-shirt Transfer material for Dark colored shirts today.  I am going to make my shirts this week.  WOO HOO!!


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> My oldest niece came home on Tuesday from OSU. You know Todd and Don, the university whose football team is going to the Rose Bowl?



Grrrrrrr....



Renysmom said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I learned how to do time lapse video using one of my video cameras this morning.  I am thinking we may see DAP in a whole new way this year,ot at least DATW
> 
> Look - Time Lapse Christmas Tree



That is great! I am glad that I am not the only one who gets help from the four legged members of the family.



firsttimemom said:


> thanks for saving me a trip to the store! Office depot has norton 2010 free after rebates and I was going to go over there tomorrow bcs my old one has expired (as my computer tells me EVERY day). I'm going to download Avast and see how it goes.



We use Avast (for free) at home and Malwarebytes (for a fee) at work. I have not had an issue with either system. They both work well.



AnneR said:


> Just a reminder -
> 
> The Disney Holiday Special is on HGTV tonight starting at 8pm EST.



DP keeps flipping to it when there is a commercial in his show, so that I may watch it.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> I bought the T-shirt Transfer material for Dark colored shirts today.  I am going to make my shirts this week.  WOO HOO!!



Yea.. glad I am not the only one  who made some


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Yea.. glad I am not the only one  who made some



I am making some this week as well.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Yea.. glad I am not the only one  who made some



I was always planning on making my own shirts, On Thursday, I found some neat Disney Shirts for $5.00 that will be the base for my shirt.  The front of the shirts feature Mickey, Donald & Goofy.


----------



## WebmasterMike

chirurgeon said:


> Well, I bought a TV today. Panasonic 42" Plasma. The only down side is, is won't be delivered until December 10th.  The day before I leave for DAP. I may ask for technical support after I get back.  I'm not about to pay for Best Buy to come and "calibrate" my TV.  The cost is obscene.  I will try to read up about it online. I was surprised they didn't try to sell me the HDMI cables and such.  I think I will get that on Amazon.
> 
> Kim



Kim, buy a DVD that has a THX video calibration (like the Star Wars DVD).  It walks you through the steps to calibrate your TV.

NEVER PAY MORE THAN $20.00 FOR A HDMI CABLE.  HDMI is digital and does not suffer from signal interference like analog cables.  Digital is 0's and 1's and not a modulated carrier(not Todd).  It is 5volts + or -.  A monster cable will perform the same as a cheap cable made in China.

And follow Alicia's post for the AVS forum.  That is a great place to learn stuff and things.


----------



## jeanigor

Holiday decorations get put off another week. 

Friday felt like a Monday. And the weekend was full of catch up sleep. I'm not ready to go back to work tomorrow, but on the bright side, tomorrow I can do the single digit dance!!!!!!


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> I am making some this week as well.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> We use Avast (for free) at home and Malwarebytes (for a fee) at work. I have not had an issue with either system. They both work well.



I just wish Don had mentioned the ALARM that would go off it something was found during a scan. It sounded like an air raid siren!


----------



## dpuck1998

firsttimemom said:


> I just wish Don had mentioned the ALARM that would go off it something was found during a scan. It sounded like an air raid siren!



Yea, it is pretty annoying isn't it.  I have found it to be a little overzealous and register some false positives on occasion.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Holiday decorations get put off another week.
> 
> Friday felt like a Monday. And the weekend was full of catch up sleep. I'm not ready to go back to work tomorrow, but on the bright side, tomorrow I can do the single digit dance!!!!!!



I've had 4.5 days off but it does not feel like it because they have been so busy.  This week is packed so it should fly by.

I am one day behind you - I am not flying into Chicago to start the celebration on Wednesday but I do feel like I got started this weekend spending time with John, Katherine, the boys, Stacy and Kelly.

Waiting anxiously for my single digit dance.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I bought the T-shirt Transfer material for Dark colored shirts today.  I am going to make my shirts this week.  WOO HOO!!



What is different about dark colored shirts transfer stuff?  Is it that it has like white outlines instead of black?


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Just a reminder -
> 
> The Disney Holiday Special is on HGTV tonight starting at 8pm EST.



Drat!  I missed the beginning!  But it's on again at 3 am if you all want to set your DVRs or VCRs.  And it's on again on Dec. 11 at 8 pm and 3 am (technically the 12th).


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> Well, I bought a TV today. Panasonic 42" Plasma. The only down side is, is won't be delivered until December 10th.  The day before I leave for DAP. I may ask for technical support after I get back.  I'm not about to pay for Best Buy to come and "calibrate" my TV.  The cost is obscene.  I will try to read up about it online. I was surprised they didn't try to sell me the HDMI cables and such.  I think I will get that on Amazon.
> 
> Kim



Kim. Monoprice.com is your best bet for HDMI cables. Even Amazon can't touch them. If a 6 footer will do I suggest getting this.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024008&p_id=3992&seq=1&format=2

Are you planning to mount it on the wall or on a stand with the included pedestal? If wall, Monoprice also has these significantly cheaper than Walmart, Best Buy, etc.

Don't worry about the calibrating. I'll help you out when the time comes. Please PM or post the model # of your set so I can do a little research.

Many THX certified DVD's include a THX video test patterns that help you get a decent basic setup on your DVD input. That is really all you need.

I can walk you through some basics for your cable/sat box as well.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> I just wish Don had mentioned the ALARM that would go off it something was found during a scan. It sounded like an air raid siren!



I love/hate when it does that....


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> What is different about dark colored shirts transfer stuff?  Is it that it has like white outlines instead of black?



It is like printing on a white background, rather than a translucent background, so it makes your image visible on darker colors.  You can trim the image leaving a white border or you can trim to the edge of the image not leaving a border.


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> Kim, buy a DVD that has a *THX video calibration *(like the Star Wars DVD).  It walks you through the steps to calibrate your TV.
> 
> NEVER PAY MORE THAN $20.00 FOR A HDMI CABLE.  HDMI is digital and does not suffer from signal interference like analog cables.  Digital is 0's and 1's and not a modulated carrier(not Todd).  It is 5volts + or -.  A monster cable will perform the same as a cheap cable made in China.
> 
> And follow Alicia's post for the AVS forum.  That is a great place to learn stuff and things.



Oops. He beat me.


----------



## WebmasterMike

georgemoe said:


> Oops. He beat me.



....and what George said!  

Great minds think alike!


----------



## kathrna

chirurgeon said:


> Well, I bought a TV today. Panasonic 42" Plasma. The only down side is, is won't be delivered until December 10th.  The day before I leave for DAP. I may ask for technical support after I get back.  I'm not about to pay for Best Buy to come and "calibrate" my TV.  The cost is obscene.  I will try to read up about it online. I was surprised they didn't try to sell me the HDMI cables and such.  I think I will get that on Amazon.
> 
> Kim



Congratulations on your newest purchase!  I know how you feel about wondering how you will move everything else around to accommodate it.  I want to buy a new one for the game room, but have the 100 lb. dinosaur (which works fine, but I'm kinda tired of moving with it every couple of years) and with DH not coming home until the end of January it would be an eyesore to have two tvs sitting next to each other.  Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## spaddy

I am so excited after watching the HGTV special. I cannot wait until next week.


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> I am so excited after watching the HGTV special. I cannot wait until next week.



Me too!  I know that I am not going to be able to see it all!


----------



## tiggerbell

spaddy said:


> I am so excited after watching the HGTV special. I cannot wait until next week.


 
And I know some people who hope I got all the tears out watching the special!


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Drat!  I missed the beginning!  But it's on again at 3 am if you all want to set your DVRs or VCRs.  And it's on again on Dec. 11 at 8 pm and 3 am (technically the 12th).



I missed it too, I was putting the kids to bed.  I don't have a DVR, so no recording it tonight.  And by time the 11th comes around, I'll be viewing it for real


----------



## chirurgeon

georgemoe said:


> Kim. Monoprice.com is your best bet for HDMI cables. Even Amazon can't touch them. If a 6 footer will do I suggest getting this.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024008&p_id=3992&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Are you planning to mount it on the wall or on a stand with the included pedestal? If wall, Monoprice also has these significantly cheaper than Walmart, Best Buy, etc.
> 
> Don't worry about the calibrating. I'll help you out when the time comes. Please PM or post the model # of your set so I can do a little research.
> 
> Many THX certified DVD's include a THX video test patterns that help you get a decent basic setup on your DVD input. That is really all you need.
> 
> I can walk you through some basics for your cable/sat box as well.



Thank you so much, George. I knew I could count on my DIS friends for help.  I was looking at the THX list and I think I already have a few of those THX titles. Thank you Disney.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> And I know some people who hope I got all the tears out watching the special!



Not me - I know I will have tears when I am really there.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Renysmom said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I learned how to do time lapse video using one of my video cameras this morning. I am thinking we may see DAP in a whole new way this year,ot at least DATW
> 
> Look - Time Lapse Christmas Tree


That is SO cool!  Man, now I want to do that too but I still haven't even organized my pictures from my Feb Disney trip, PCC 1.0, or my Vegas trip. 


georgemoe said:


> I'm packing some toothpicks for DAP. Katherine needs to have her eyelids propped open for pictures.


 You have a way with words, George!  Good thing John and Kat like you!


----------



## chirurgeon

And everyone remember, HGTV is running a contest for a 4 night vacation that includes a stay in the Castle. You can enter once a day between now and the end of December.  I will have to see if I can enter on my phone on for the 2 or 3 days I won't be at home.  Here is the link:
http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv-holiday-getaway-sweepstakes/package/index.html

But you all might as well not enter, because this one is MINE!!!!!!!! 

Kim


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> Not me - I know I will have tears when I am really there.


 

Me, too - but I'll try to contain it.


----------



## georgemoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> That is SO cool!  Man, now I want to do that too but I still haven't even organized my pictures from my Feb Disney trip, PCC 1.0, or my Vegas trip.
> 
> You have a way with words, George!  Good thing John and Kat like you!



I'm the same with my photos Stacy.  

We all have our ways. 

Hope Morgan is doing better Stacy.


----------



## jeanigor

I realized earlier that this is my last full week of work for the YEAR!!!

That and the single digit thing will get me through Monday.


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> And everyone remember, HGTV is running a contest for a 4 night vacation that includes a stay in the Castle. You can enter once a day between now and the end of December.  I will have to see if I can enter on my phone on for the 2 or 3 days I won't be at home.  Here is the link:
> http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv-holiday-getaway-sweepstakes/package/index.html
> 
> But you all might as well not enter, because this one is MINE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kim



I'll fight ya for it!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> I realized earlier that this is my last full week of work for the YEAR!!!
> 
> That and the single digit thing will get me through Monday.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> I realized earlier that this is my last full week of work for the YEAR!!!
> 
> That and the single digit thing will get me through Monday.



Wow I didn't realize this till you mentioned it and I looked at my calendar, me too .  

This is awesome, thanks for making my night Todd


----------



## exwdwcm

loved the special on tonight.   dreading work tomorrow, at least there is WDW to look forward to - single digits tomorrow!  gotta start packing some this week since this weekend is too busy! 

hope all had a wonderful holiday weekend.   still recuperating from way too much food.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I realized earlier that this is my last full week of work for the YEAR!!!
> 
> That and the single digit thing will get me through Monday.




Same here!!!!  We will be doing the single digit dance tomorrow!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!!
> 
> John and Katerine - if you come down on 95 wave as you come through Daytona!! You'll be in my neck of the woods!!




Shelly will do, but it will be sometime in the morning on Monday!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I hope you guys are taking lot of pictures. It sounds like you have a fun day planned. Safe travels.
> Did you guys go to Fallingwater yesterday? One day I would love to see that house. It is my favorite Frank Lloyd Wright house.



We are taking as many pictures as we are allowed to.
We have had a safe drive today, with lots of traffic.
So we have decide to drive late tonight so there is not so far to go in the morning. John bought a new FLW book today! 
We did not do Fallingwater yesterday as we were running behing in time, so we decided to do that on our way home.


----------



## kathrna

Hi George!  We took care of the front yard this afternoon as far as leaves go.  We have about 8 bags up at the curb.  Just wanted to let you know that I wasn't slackin' anymore.  

Now the backyard might take me longer than an afternoon and the yard waste picker-uppers might not like to see 20+ bags out there all at one time.  I'll have to gauge myself.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Sometimes one is enough. Thanks Anne.
> 
> I'm packing some toothpicks for DAP. Katherine needs to have her eyelids propped open for pictures.




Hi George, didn't look at the picture yet.
I will not need any toothpicks for DAP, as I am getting plenty of sleep on this trip. John won't let me drive!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> We are taking as many pictures as we are allowed to.
> We have had a safe drive today, with lots of traffic.
> So we have decide to drive late tonight so there is not so far to go in the morning. John bought a new FLW book today!
> We did not do Fallingwater yesterday as we were running behing in time, so we decided to do that on our way home.



Hi Katherine!  I was hoping we would get an update from you tonight. 
Seeing Fallingwater on the way home will give you something to look forward to at least. Where are you guys staying the night at tonight?


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Cool Video Kelly!! Loved the pets helping out.  Too bad you can't really decorate in 2 minutes flat.
> 
> Safe Travels Katherine & John.  Looks like you had a good visit in Maryland.




Yes we had a great time in Maryland!
I also need to thank Anne.
Your baked goodies have been wonderful and are still carrying us through.


----------



## kathrna

Goodnight, Katherine!  Thanks again for stopping by!!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hi Katherine!  I was hoping we would get an update from you tonight.
> Seeing Fallingwater on the way home will give you something to look forward to at least. Where are you guys staying the night at tonight?



Well Anna that's the arguement at the moment.
John just said he wants to drive straight through!
We just arrived in South Carolina, with 7 1/2 hours to go.
I do not think this is a good decision.

We just went past SOUTH of the BORDER about 15 minutes ago!
Can you say tacky!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Goodnight, Katherine!  Thanks again for stopping by!!



Kathy thank you for inviting us!!
It was wonderful to finally meet you & Ricky.
Both boys are sound asleep now!


----------



## AnneR

Happy Monday morning everyone!

Thanks to Todd and all for making me look at my schedule - it is my last full week of work for the year as well!

Had a good holiday weekend - saw all of my brothers, finally am able to talk publically about my youngest brother and his new wife expecting their first baby.  I have known for a little while but he wanted to wait until the end of the first trimester.  Met John, Katherine and the boys - had a delightful visit Saturday evening and then had breakfast on Sunday, Stacy and Kelly joined us for breakfast.

This week is just plain crazy at work, on top of all the usual stuff, this is "State of the Station" week - once a quarter we do all staff meetings in each of our program offices - new staff introducations, program updates and general health of the organization stuff.  It means I have three additional meetings this week.

My personal DAP countdown is 10 days.  I have figured out containers for my baked goods but still need to decide if I am checking a bag or doing all carry on.


----------



## scarlett873

No time to play this morning...I am scheduled to work from 6am to 2:30pm today! Have a good day!!


----------



## Renysmom

Happy Cyber-Monday everyone....

Hope those of you shopping find some bargains .  Me I only have a few things left to buy, nothing online though.

Have a great week.  I personally am going to WDW next week, what about you?


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I realized earlier that this is my last full week of work for the YEAR!!!
> 
> That and the single digit thing will get me through Monday.



Mine too, though I have to go back to work for 6 days after DAP.  My next full week of work will begin on January 11, then I will have two more short weeks. with my next full week not until February 1st.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone! Happy Monday 
(and Last Full Week of Work for the Year for some us!!!)

I find it amazing that upon looking at the calendar, I am only work two full weeks in the month of December & January. I decided to extend my holiday break by taking the first week of January off, so I won't go back to work until the 11th.  I will be off on January 18th for the MLK holiday and then I will be off the 27-29 for a VBS conference in Nashville.

I will finally listen to the rest of last week's podcast this morning on my walk.


*10 Days until DAP!!!​*​


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> No time to play this morning...I am scheduled to work from 6am to 2:30pm today! Have a good day!!



Have a good day at work today Brandie!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Monday morning, again...how did that happen so quickly?! 

Grey Cup was an exciting game with the leader losing the game in the last few moments due to too many men on the field...the Montreal Allouettes are our winner this year.

Trying to wake DS up because I realized homework got forgotten about in all the commotion this weekend. 

Just popped in for the shortest time to say "Enjoy the day everyone" and...

*10 Days to DAP!!!!*


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Monday morning, again...how did that happen so quickly?!
> 
> Grey Cup was an exciting game with the leader losing the game in the last few moments due to too many men on the field...the Montreal Allouettes are our winner this year.
> 
> Trying to wake DS up because I realized homework got forgotten about in all the commotion this weekend.
> 
> Just popped in for the shortest time to say "Enjoy the day everyone" and...
> 
> *10 Days to DAP!!!!*



Morning Pam!

We have one more day this weekend - hunting season started on Saturday and our school district still has this day off to allow students to hunt.  Why couldn't they put this day off at another time, like Spring Break so we could have a full week instead of 3 days.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Morning Pam!
> 
> We have one more day this weekend - hunting season started on Saturday and our school district still has this day off to allow students to hunt.  Why couldn't they put this day off at another time, like Spring Break so we could have a full week instead of 3 days.



A day off to hunt!??  How different!


----------



## kathrna

Good morning everyone.  Morning came too quickly this morning.  I have to drop the boys at school then teeth cleaning.  Oh goody.  Talk to you all later!  

It's almost here!  After having met John and Katherine last night, I'm even more excited to meet more of you DISers!  I think our nightly Christmas movie will be last night's special from HGTV.  I will start repacking tomorrow.  I'M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> A day off to hunt!??  How different!



Especially since the population in the county has changed over the last decade and the number of students who actually hunt is very small.  Just another excuse for a crazy school calendar.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

georgemoe said:


> I'm the same with my photos Stacy.
> 
> We all have our ways.
> 
> Hope Morgan is doing better Stacy.


To be honest, it was Anne's idea to take the pic - without her, we wouldn't have even had the one we got.  Thanks Anne!  Seeing everyone got me even more excited for DAP - the events are always so much fun but the people are where the magic really comes from.  I can't wait to see everyone again!  And thanks for asking about Morgan on FB - other than not being able to eat for another week, she is doing much better   We were just saying the other day that it turned out to be the right decision for her not to go to DAP.  Had she gone with me, she wouldn't have been able to go on any rides at all - according to her surgeon, even TSM. 



AnneR said:


> Morning Pam!
> 
> We have one more day this weekend - hunting season started on Saturday and our school district still has this day off to allow students to hunt. Why couldn't they put this day off at another time, like Spring Break so we could have a full week instead of 3 days.


 REALLY!  That is why they are off today??!??  You've GOT to be kidding me!


----------



## AnneR

Yes Stacy - that is the history.  It is probably time to change.


----------



## firsttimemom

Good morning DIS peeps! DS is watching the Ravens game right now bcs I was a mean mom and made him go to bed before it was over last night. Not sure about starting my monday with football. But it's a good day to wear purple around here. 

For those still working on their packing lists (or those who haven't even started- like me), here's the accuweather forecast for Orlando:

THURS 12/10




 							An afternoon shower
 							Low: 54 °F
 							High: 75 °F

FRI 12/11




 							Mostly sunny
 							Low: 56 °F
 							High: 76 °F

SAT 12/12




 							Partial sunshine
 							Low: 61 °F
 							High: 77 °F

SUN 12/13




 							Partly sunny
 							Low: 55 °F
 							High: 79 °F



MON 12/14




 							Mostly cloudy with showers
 							Low: 53 °F
High: 73 °F


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Especially since the population in the county has changed over the last decade and the number of students who actually hunt is very small.  Just another excuse for a crazy school calendar.



And yet if you try and change it, people would be up in arms (so to speak)


----------



## Minnie Lor

firsttimemom said:


> Good morning DIS peeps! DS is watching the Ravens game right now bcs I was a mean mom and made him go to bed before it was over last night. Not sure about starting my monday with football. But it's a good day to wear purple around here.
> 
> For those still working on their packing lists (or those who haven't even started- like me), here's the accuweather forecast for Orlando:
> 
> THURS 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An afternoon shower
> Low: 54 °F
> High: 75 °F
> 
> FRI 12/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly sunny
> Low: 56 °F
> High: 76 °F
> 
> SAT 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partial sunshine
> Low: 61 °F
> High: 77 °F
> 
> SUN 12/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly sunny
> Low: 55 °F
> High: 79 °F
> 
> 
> 
> MON 12/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly cloudy with showers
> Low: 53 °F
> High: 73 °F



I can live with that. I think it's slightly different then what they said yesterday but I like this version better.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> And yet if you try and change it, people would be up in arms (so to speak)



You are so right.


----------



## DVCsince02

Next weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Next weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## AnneR

So...

Do we kill this thread before DAP??

Just askin...


----------



## spaddy

Lots of hunters here in PA today. I actually just heard a gun shot. I don't really like the first day of hunting because that seems to be when all the inexperienced hunters are out. Seems like some always manages to get accidentally shot. Work should be quiet today because of the first day of hunting season, but DH is going to work today. 

I was checking the Orlando weather for next week and it seems like I might need a pair of shorts or two. I can't handle 81 and sunny in pants.  It was in the 40s here and sunny and I was wearing a short sleeve shirt and had to roll the window down in the car.   

I am only working 3 days this week and then off to Orlando on Sunday.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Morning Pam!
> 
> We have one more day this weekend - hunting season started on Saturday and our school district still has this day off to allow students to hunt.  Why couldn't they put this day off at another time, like Spring Break so we could have a full week instead of 3 days.





kathrna said:


> A day off to hunt!??  How different!



Up here the UAW celebrates it too. No trade can work on the grounds, without paying the men triple time. Needless to say, we lost a good work day (the weather was perfect for roofing).



firsttimemom said:


> For those still working on their packing lists (or those who haven't even started- like me), here's the accuweather forecast for Orlando:



I like that. Its not going to change what I packed, but I like that!


----------



## AnneR

Actually packing for me will start this weekend.  I can't imagine having any of my clothing choices being packed this week and therefore not available to me.  

Wow - as I wrote that I am  just realizing how crazy it sounds not to be able to choose from all of my clothes.


----------



## katscradle

Not yet Anne, we are not there yet and I am still posting from my iPhone.

Good morning everyone!
We are in Georgia and our estimated time of arrival 12:30pm today.
We were going to do a night at the Gaylord Palms, but it was spend $200. for one night and we couldn't justify that expense. So we are using eight points and will be spending tonight at Old Key West.
This will be good as we have only stayed at SSR before.
I will check in later!
Have a great day!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

So jealous that you are almost there Katherine (and John). 

Can't wait to join you!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Not yet Anne, we are not there yet and I am still posting from my iPhone.
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> We are in Georgia and our estimated time of arrival 12:30pm today.
> We were going to do a night at the Gaylord Palms, but it was spend $200. for one night and we couldn't justify that expense. So we are using eight points and will be spending tonight at Old Key West.
> This will be good as we have only stayed at SSR before.
> I will check in later!
> Have a great day!



Safe travels Katherine and John.  We will keep the thread going until you can get on your computer.


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> Not yet Anne, we are not there yet and I am still posting from my iPhone.
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> We are in Georgia and our estimated time of arrival 12:30pm today.
> We were going to do a night at the Gaylord Palms, but it was spend $200. for one night and we couldn't justify that expense. So we are using eight points and will be spending tonight at Old Key West.
> This will be good as we have only stayed at SSR before.
> I will check in later!
> Have a great day!




Safe driving for the rest of the day. 8 points for OKW sounds like a great deal. I can't wait to hear about your stay at BLT.


----------



## katscradle

cdnmickeylover said:


> So jealous that you are almost there Katherine (and John).
> 
> Can't wait to join you!!!!!



Fiona be nice, you got to go during food and wine!  
We will be together soon!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Actually packing for me will start this weekend.  I can't imagine having any of my clothing choices being packed this week and therefore not available to me.
> 
> Wow - as I wrote that I am  just realizing how crazy it sounds not to be able to choose from all of my clothes.



The only thing left to pack are my shoes (which I am wearing now) and my toiletries.
Unless of course I find something last minute that *needs* to come along.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Not yet Anne, we are not there yet and I am still posting from my iPhone.
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> We are in Georgia and our estimated time of arrival 12:30pm today.
> We were going to do a night at the Gaylord Palms, but it was spend $200. for one night and we couldn't justify that expense. So we are using eight points and will be spending tonight at Old Key West.
> This will be good as we have only stayed at SSR before.
> I will check in later!
> Have a great day!



Drive safe!! Georgia (coming down I-75 at least) seems to take an eternity to drive through. I hope your route goes quicker!!!

Good deal on the 8pts vs. $200....


----------



## jeanigor

Is everyone (who can) planning on doing on-linbe check in today?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Drive safe!! Georgia (coming down I-75 at least) seems to take an eternity to drive through. I hope your route goes quicker!!!
> 
> Good deal on the 8pts vs. $200....



They are on I-95 so Georgia is going to be a short leg of the trip - Florida is going to be the part that drags on forever.  You cross that state line and think WE HERE! and then you have to drive to Orlando.  The time seems to drag.


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> Good morning DIS peeps! DS is watching the Ravens game right now bcs I was a mean mom and made him go to bed before it was over last night. Not sure about starting my monday with football. But it's a good day to wear purple around here.
> 
> For those still working on their packing lists (or those who haven't even started- like me), here's the accuweather forecast for Orlando:
> 
> THURS 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An afternoon shower
> Low: 54 °F
> High: 75 °F
> 
> FRI 12/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly sunny
> Low: 56 °F
> High: 76 °F
> 
> SAT 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partial sunshine
> Low: 61 °F
> High: 77 °F
> 
> SUN 12/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly sunny
> Low: 55 °F
> High: 79 °F
> 
> 
> 
> MON 12/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly cloudy with showers
> Low: 53 °F
> High: 73 °F



Liz, Thanks for the Weather update.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> They are on I-95 so Georgia is going to be a short leg of the trip - Florida is going to be the part that drags on forever.  You cross that state line and think WE HERE! and then you have to drive to Orlando.  The time seems to drag.



After coming down 75 in Georgia, that last 3.5-4 hours is nothing. (Oh and you can go back to driving at a normal pace.)


----------



## DVCsince02

Just checked in on-line!

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> After coming down 75 in Georgia, that last 3.5-4 hours is nothing. (Oh and you can go back to driving at a normal pace.)



I've never done the I-75 route.  I-95 goes through a very short portion of Georgia, so you traveled one state in what seems like minutes only to have to navigate Jacksonville, go down the coast and then across I-4.  I-4 can be a bear in Orlando depending on the time of day and weather.  I remember one trip getting stuck in traffic on I-4 - after 14 hours of travel, the last thing you want is to sit in traffic.


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> Hi George!  We took care of the front yard this afternoon as far as leaves go.  We have about 8 bags up at the curb.  Just wanted to let you know that I wasn't slackin' anymore.
> 
> Now the backyard might take me longer than an afternoon and the yard waste picker-uppers might not like to see 20+ bags out there all at one time.  I'll have to gauge myself.



Hi Kathy.  You need to think about DAP now. Save the rest of the leaves for DH when he comes home in January. 



katscradle said:


> Hi George, didn't look at the picture yet.
> I will not need any toothpicks for DAP, as I am getting plenty of sleep on this trip. John won't let me drive!



Good to hear from you Kat. Say hi to John and the boys for me. 



Renysmom said:


> Happy Cyber-Monday everyone....



Hi Kelly. Will check out some things if possible today. Work is getting in the way now. 



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> To be honest, it was Anne's idea to take the pic - without her, we wouldn't have even had the one we got.  Thanks Anne!  Seeing everyone got me even more excited for DAP - *the events are always so much fun but the people are where the magic really comes from*.  I can't wait to see everyone again!



Hi Stacy. And we'll be kicking it off in grand style with Yeehaa Bob. 



jeanigor said:


> Is everyone (who can) planning on doing on-linbe check in today?



Hi Todd. I tried to check-in this morning but as usual, Disney systems don't work when you want them to.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kathy.  You need to think about DAP now. Save the rest of the leaves for DH when he comes home in January.



I started to think you lost your marbles George, but then I remembered she probably will not be knee deep in white in January.



georgemoe said:


> Hi Todd. I tried to check-in this morning but as usual, Disney systems don't work when you want them to.



DOH! Figures.


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> Not yet Anne, we are not there yet and I am still posting from my iPhone.
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> We are in Georgia and our estimated time of arrival 12:30pm today.
> We were going to do a night at the Gaylord Palms, but it was spend $200. for one night and we couldn't justify that expense. So we are using eight points and will be spending tonight at Old Key West.
> This will be good as we have only stayed at SSR before.
> I will check in later!
> Have a great day!



drive carefully!


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> They are on I-95 so Georgia is going to be a short leg of the trip - Florida is going to be the part that drags on forever.  You cross that state line and think WE HERE! and then you have to drive to Orlando.  The time seems to drag.



We drove to Miami a couple of years ago.  It takes about 8 years to get from the Florida border to Miami.


----------



## jeanigor

I was just reviewing Southwest's baggage policies in regards to carry on items and chuckled when I saw this:

"Excess Baggage: Effective June 17, 2009, your 3rd through 9th bag or item will incur a charge of $50 per piece, and any bag or item thereafter will be $110 per piece."

Who travels with 10 pieces of checked luggage???

With Southwest, I am allowed my carry-on along with a murse or man bag, right?


----------



## ADP

See you all in 8 - 10 days!


----------



## DVCsince02

Whoa DAP!


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Whoa DAP!


 *WHOOOOAAAAA DAAAAAAAP!!! *


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> I was just reviewing Southwest's baggage policies in regards to carry on items and chuckled when I saw this:
> 
> "Excess Baggage: Effective June 17, 2009, your 3rd through 9th bag or item will incur a charge of $50 per piece, and any bag or item thereafter will be $110 per piece."
> 
> Who travels with 10 pieces of checked luggage???
> 
> With Southwest, I am allowed my carry-on along with a murse or man bag, right?



yes- you can bring your murse.

And I've been behind people with that much luggage at LAX. Actually, I use the term luggage loosely bcs some were duct-taped boxes and rubbermade bins.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> yes- you can bring your murse.
> 
> And I've been behind people with that much luggage at LAX. Actually, I use the term luggage loosely bcs some were duct-taped boxes and rubbermade bins.



Using the airline for a cross country move?


----------



## Dodie




----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Using the airline for a cross country move?



that or they really couldn't decide what to pack


----------



## Dodie

My DAP counter is off! Why is my DAP counter off? Looks like Todd's is too. NEVERMIND! I cleared it up with a quick cookie delete and all is well!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> that or they really couldn't decide what to pack



They must have needed more choices than I do.


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> My DAP counter is off! Why is my DAP counter off? Looks like Todd's is too. NEVERMIND! I cleared it up with a quick cookie delete and all is well!



Todd's is off, because he is counting to next Wednesday, the day he gets to Chicago.


----------



## kimisabella

Morning everyone - checked in online the other day.  8 days left for us, it's getting down to the wire!!  MVMCP tickets were purchased and printed, checked in with Alamo so all we have to do is go to the kiosk and scan our confirmation paperwork, everything seems like it's falling into place.  Now I have to tackle the biggest hurdle... packing!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Todd's is off, because he is counting to next Wednesday, the day he gets to Chicago.



The day I *LEAVE* for vacation in WDW.It just so happens I need to stop in Chicago and pick up some peeps a day early.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> The day I *LEAVE* for vacation in WDW.It just so happens I need to stop in Chicago and pick up some peeps a day early.



Who are you picking up?  Do we know this/these peeps?  Are they any fun? 

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Who are you picking up?  Do we know this/these peeps?  Are they any fun?
> 
> Kim



Just a few sticks in the mud and the ball and chain.....


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> just a few sticks in the mud and the ball and chain.....


 

*hey!*


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> *hey!*



I didn't say: "*Old* Ball and Chain"........


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> After coming down 75 in Georgia, that last 3.5-4 hours is nothing. (Oh and you can go back to driving at a normal pace.)



We are now in Florida, and the gps is telling us we will be there in 2 hours and 55 minutes.
The 8 points is a better deal.
With John not having a job right now, we just can't justify the $200. For one night. We would rather use thatmoney for spending money at WDW.


----------



## katscradle

George John says hi!
He aslo has a cold Export and a cold Canadian waiting for you when you get here.
Ok I can't wait anymore.....
Todd I brought you a Timmys!


----------



## hideeh

Good morning everyone!

On line check in completed and long term parking paid for. Now to fine tune the spreadsheet and a couple last minute decisions. Oh, and packing.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I started to think you *lost your marbles *George, but then I remembered she probably will not be knee deep in white in January.
> 
> DOH! Figures.



I just hate when that happens. 

Finally got online check-in to work! 



ADP said:


> See you all in 8 - 10 days!





DVCsince02 said:


> Whoa DAP!





Dodie said:


>



Hi peeps! *Whoa DAP!* 



katscradle said:


> George John says hi!
> He aslo has *a cold Export *and a cold Canadian waiting for you when you get here.


----------



## Dodie

I love how Jaime's always nearby, sort of all-seeing/all-knowing. The omnipotent one.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> George John says hi!
> He aslo has a cold Export and a cold Canadian waiting for you when you get here.
> Ok I can't wait anymore.....
> Todd I brought you a Timmys!



Rrrrrrrrrroll up the rrrrrrimmmm!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

Dodie said:


> I love how Jaime's always nearby, sort of all-seeing/all-knowing. The omnipotent one.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I love how Jaime's always nearby, sort of all-seeing/all-knowing. The omnipotent one.



I was thinking the same thing and laughing the whole time.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I love how Jaime's always nearby, sort of all-seeing/all-knowing. The omnipotent one.





There won't be enough room on the plane for our egos, Dodie......


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Rrrrrrrrrroll up the rrrrrrimmmm!!!!



No that doesn't start till January!
I did however bring you some really good coffee.


----------



## Dodie

OK. Todd's Facebook status prompted me to do a little counting of my own. 

I only have 7 more days of work until I leave for DAP.
I only have 12 full work days left this year.
This is my last full work week this year.

Then I realized how much actual WORK I still need to fit into that time.


----------



## dpuck1998

Just checked in!!  Whoohooo


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> OK. Todd's Facebook status prompted me to do a little counting of my own.
> 
> I only have 7 more days of work until I leave for DAP.
> I only have 12 full work days left this year.
> This is my last full work week this year.
> 
> *Then I realized how much actual WORK I still need to fit into that time. *



Don't think about that too much. Focus on the positive!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> OK. Todd's Facebook status prompted me to do a little counting of my own.
> 
> I only have 7 more days of work until I leave for DAP.
> I only have 12 full work days left this year.
> This is my last full work week this year.
> 
> Then I realized how much actual WORK I still need to fit into that time.



Cool Dodie. I'll try.

7 more work days till DAP. 
10 1/2 more work days this year!


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Just checked in!!  Whoohooo



  

 (Don't you just love it when you can use a  in your posts!)


----------



## AlexDurrani

I just checked in for my room reservation next week.  God I hope they don't mess things up.  Well 10 days till I see y'all at DAP


----------



## TXYankee

Hello DAP friends!

I have been without a computer since 11/20/09.   What did I miss?


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Hello DAP friends!
> 
> I have been without a computer since 11/20/09.   What did I miss?



Listen to the latest podcast.
Most of us are having the last full week of work this year.
Thanksgiving was good.
Black Friday was better.
The End.


----------



## tlcoke

Online Check-in is Done!!  
Woo Hoo!!​

​


----------



## aspen37

Good morning/afternoon everyone. I have tons of work to get done before I leave. It is nice because it makes my workdays go by really fast. I will be on a plane and on my way to WDW before I know it.  
I get to do the single digit dance today!       



katscradle said:


> Not yet Anne, we are not there yet and I am still posting from my iPhone.
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> We are in Georgia and our estimated time of arrival 12:30pm today.
> We were going to do a night at the Gaylord Palms, but it was spend $200. for one night and we couldn't justify that expense. So we are using eight points and will be spending tonight at Old Key West.
> This will be good as we have only stayed at SSR before.
> I will check in later!
> Have a great day!




You guys will be at WDW in just over an hour I think!   




jeanigor said:


> Is everyone (who can) planning on doing on-linbe check in today?



I could have checked-in for my one night at GF, but I don't plan on charging anything so I will skip early check-in for that night. Kim gets to do the check-in for our stay at AKL today.


----------



## tlcoke

I have 12 1/2 work days until the end of the year. (and 9 work days in January)


----------



## katscradle

We are here safe and sound!


----------



## katscradle

12 more posts and I will have my 4000th post.
John says I talk too much!
I hit him!


----------



## krissy2803

katscradle said:


> We are here safe and sound!


----------



## Dodie

katscradle said:


> We are here safe and sound!



   

Are you at BLT the entire time, Katherine?


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> We are here safe and sound!



Great news... and right on time!!  Have fun!


----------



## sshaw10060

I am paying the price for going away next week. Work is insane.  I have so much to do I can't even think about packing for DAP today.  Have a great afternoon everyone.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> We are here safe and sound!



Colour me jealous!!!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> We are here safe and sound!



Woo Hoo!   



katscradle said:


> 12 more posts and I will have my 4000th post.
> John says I talk too much!
> I hit him!



I got to 4000 yesterday. 



Dodie said:


> Are you at BLT the entire time, Katherine?



They are checking-in at OKW today and BLT tomorrow I believe.


----------



## exwdwcm

Welcome home Kat and John!!! 



TXYankee said:


> Hello DAP friends!
> 
> I have been without a computer since 11/20/09. What did I miss?


ah, we missed you!!!  welcome back- I think Todd covered it all. 

a day off for hunting? I just saw that on FB, my old WDWCP roomie lives in PA and said she is off today for that.  How strange, how *wonderfully *strange! I wish we had a hunting day here in TX! 

heading home for a quick lunch and to start packing my son's clothes! i've had a bin of stuff ready for a while, but haven't actually put anything in the suitcase until today! woohoo.

like George, i tried to check in online, but the site was having difficulties.  surprise, surprise!


----------



## ADP

I haven't really searched for any information about this, but has anyone been able to access and install E-Ticket?  <The new IPhone App>


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> We are here safe and sound!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Are you at BLT the entire time, Katherine?



We are at Old Key West today, and then we check into BLT tomorrow for the rest of our trip.
It's 80 here!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Colour me jealous!!!



That would be

LIME GREEN!


----------



## Dodie

ADP said:


> I haven't really searched for any information about this, but has anyone been able to access and install E-Ticket?  <The new IPhone App>



1. Incomplete and not-updated app accidentally leaked on iTunes a couple of weeks ago.  Several people snagged it.
2. It was withdrawn.
3. Hints on FB that the actual, final version is now just awaiting Apple approval.
4. I haven't seen anything else - but maybe I missed something(?)


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> We are at Old Key West today, and then we check into BLT tomorrow for the rest of our trip.
> It's 80 here!



I wish I was there!!!!!! It is 36 here.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> We are at Old Key West today, and then we check into BLT tomorrow for the rest of our trip.
> It's 80 here!





aspen37 said:


> I wish I was there!!!!!! It is 36 here.



Its in the mid 40's here. I can't wait for warmth again!

Its gonna be torture coming home on the 14th to coldness again....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Its in the mid 40's here. I can't wait for warmth again!
> 
> Its gonna be torture coming home on the 14th to coldness again....



I'm cold - no idea what the temperature is - have the space heater cranking out warm air.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I got to 4000 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> They are checking-in at OKW today and BLT tomorrow I believe.



Congrats on your 4000th post Anna!
Sorry I missed it!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Its in the mid 40's here. I can't wait for warmth again!
> 
> Its gonna be torture coming home on the 14th to coldness again....



This trip has to get me thru the winter. I did a 10 day cruise and extra days in FL in January and that really helped break up the winter. It was so nice to go hang out in the Caribbean and soak up the sun for a while.


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> I haven't really searched for any information about this, but has anyone been able to access and install E-Ticket?  <The new IPhone App>



No not yet Aaron, but I have been checking everyday!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Congrats on your 4000th post Anna!
> Sorry I missed it!



Your getting closer!    
Thats Ok that you missed it. I didn't say anything till now anyway.

What is your plan for today?


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I wish I was there!!!!!! It is 36 here.



We can't wait for all our Dis friends to get here either.
It is going to be so great to all be together again.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> We can't wait for all our Dis friends to get here either.
> It is going to be so great to all be together again.


----------



## ADP

katscradle said:


> No not yet Aaron, but I have been checking everyday!


Me too...Just was curious if I was not searching properly.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Your getting closer!
> Thats Ok that you missed it. I didn't say anything till now anyway.
> 
> What is your plan for today?



Our plan for today is to take a tour of this resort.
Take the boys swimming, and to just relax for today!
Then I think we are going to see ice tonight.


----------



## Dodie

*Coworker #1* - Got a sudden upper respiratory virus last weekend (not Thanksgiving weekend, the one before), came to work on Monday last week, only to be sent home after a visit to Employee Health indicated that she had a fever.  She didn't have the flu or anything, but is just now - a week later - feeling better.
*Boss* - Apparently got sick on his first day out of the office last week (Wednesday) and was sick the entire holiday weekend. He's in the office today, coughing away, but says he "has to be here." 
*Coworker #2* - Out sick today. Apparently got sick over the weekend.

Is there any HOPE for me? I'm going to stop by the drugstore on the way home and get some vitamin C and I'm doing my best to stay away from these people as much as I can, but that's hard in a cubicle pod for 4 people when I'm the only healthy one.


----------



## hideeh

katscradle said:


> We are here safe and sound!





Have fun! (But not too much without all of us!)


----------



## hideeh

exwdwcm said:


> a day off for hunting? I just saw that on FB, my old WDWCP roomie lives in PA and said she is off today for that.  How strange, how *wonderfully *strange! I wish we had a hunting day here in TX!



YEP. A day off for the first day of Buck season. There is no school and pretty much no work being done anywhere but the area deer processing stations. Sad isn't it?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

katscradle said:


> George John says hi!
> He also has a cold Export and a cold Canadian waiting for you when you get here.
> Ok I can't wait anymore.....
> Todd I brought you a Timmys!


George - I saw the beer in the back of the car!  
John and Katherine - Glad to hear you made it to OKW, safe and sound.    Can't wait to join you!  Thank you for the yummy maple syrup - I'm being good about it so Morgan can enjoy some waffles when she gets the wires cut out of her mouth.  It's so hard to be good.


----------



## mikelan6

Dodie said:


> *Coworker #1* - Got a sudden upper respiratory virus last weekend (not Thanksgiving weekend, the one before), came to work on Monday last week, only to be sent home after a visit to Employee Health indicated that she had a fever.  She didn't have the flu or anything, but is just now - a week later - feeling better.
> *Boss* - Apparently got sick on his first day out of the office last week (Wednesday) and was sick the entire holiday weekend. He's in the office today, coughing away, but says he "has to be here."
> *Coworker #2* - Out sick today. Apparently got sick over the weekend.
> 
> Is there any HOPE for me? I'm going to stop by the drugstore on the way home and get some vitamin C and I'm doing my best to stay away from these people as much as I can, but that's hard in a cubicle pod for 4 people when I'm the only healthy one.




Spray down the office with Lysol.


----------



## Dodie

mikelan6 said:


> Spray down the office with Lysol.



Oh. Believe me! We have those Clorox wipes all over the office because of the H1N1 scare. I've made the two who are here wipe down their desks and cabinets and the area of the one who's out today.  I wiped mine down too. I feel like some sort of OCD germiphobe.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Oh. Believe me! We have those Clorox wipes all over the office because of the H1N1 scare. I've made the two who are here wipe down their desks and cabinets and the area of the one who's out today.  I wiped mine down too. I feel like some sort of OCD germiphobe.



Better a safe germaphobe than a sick stay at home DAPer


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> *Coworker #1* - Got a sudden upper respiratory virus last weekend (not Thanksgiving weekend, the one before), came to work on Monday last week, only to be sent home after a visit to Employee Health indicated that she had a fever.  She didn't have the flu or anything, but is just now - a week later - feeling better.
> *Boss* - Apparently got sick on his first day out of the office last week (Wednesday) and was sick the entire holiday weekend. He's in the office today, coughing away, but says he "has to be here."
> *Coworker #2* - Out sick today. Apparently got sick over the weekend.
> 
> Is there any HOPE for me? I'm going to stop by the drugstore on the way home and get some vitamin C and I'm doing my best to stay away from these people as much as I can, but that's hard in a cubicle pod for 4 people when I'm the only healthy one.



If I were you I would go find the closest sick person and ask them to cough all over you.  That way you'll be sick and better before DAP.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Our plan for today is to take a tour of this resort.
> Take the boys swimming, and to just relax for today!
> Then I think we are going to see ice tonight.



It sounds like a nice and relaxing day. 



Dodie said:


> *Coworker #1* - Got a sudden upper respiratory virus last weekend (not Thanksgiving weekend, the one before), came to work on Monday last week, only to be sent home after a visit to Employee Health indicated that she had a fever.  She didn't have the flu or anything, but is just now - a week later - feeling better.
> *Boss* - Apparently got sick on his first day out of the office last week (Wednesday) and was sick the entire holiday weekend. He's in the office today, coughing away, but says he "has to be here."
> *Coworker #2* - Out sick today. Apparently got sick over the weekend.
> 
> Is there any HOPE for me? I'm going to stop by the drugstore on the way home and get some vitamin C and I'm doing my best to stay away from these people as much as I can, but that's hard in a cubicle pod for 4 people when I'm the only healthy one.




I have been telling everyone at work who feels sick to stay away from me for the last 3 weeks. Last week our receiver was asking me a question and his eyes looked red and he sounded funny. So I told him he had to get AWAY from me. He kept telling me he wasn't sick I told him I was sorry but he can't be near me.


----------



## tlcoke

ADP said:


> I haven't really searched for any information about this, but has anyone been able to access and install E-Ticket?  <The new IPhone App>





Dodie said:


> 1. Incomplete and not-updated app accidentally leaked on iTunes a couple of weeks ago.  Several people snagged it.
> 2. It was withdrawn.
> 3. Hints on FB that the actual, final version is now just awaiting Apple approval.
> 4. I haven't seen anything else - but maybe I missed something(?)



They have been saying any day now, just once Apple releases it..Maybe tomorrow on the 1st.



katscradle said:


> No not yet Aaron, but I have been checking everyday!



Me too, I have been checking daily.


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> *Coworker #1* - Got a sudden upper respiratory virus last weekend (not Thanksgiving weekend, the one before), came to work on Monday last week, only to be sent home after a visit to Employee Health indicated that she had a fever.  She didn't have the flu or anything, but is just now - a week later - feeling better.
> *Boss* - Apparently got sick on his first day out of the office last week (Wednesday) and was sick the entire holiday weekend. He's in the office today, coughing away, but says he "has to be here."
> *Coworker #2* - Out sick today. Apparently got sick over the weekend.
> 
> Is there any HOPE for me? I'm going to stop by the drugstore on the way home and get some vitamin C and I'm doing my best to stay away from these people as much as I can, but that's hard in a cubicle pod for 4 people when I'm the only healthy one.



Hopefully you won't get anything from them. 
We have had several here sick over the last month.  I have noticed it has been the ones who got the flu shot at the end of September, who have been getting sick.  The cough hangs around for about 3 weeks after the actual symptoms


----------



## jeanigor

Thankfully if someone is sick around here, they are more than willing to stay home. No sickies around my office.


----------



## jeanigor

I was just thinking. Am I remembering correctly or am I dreaming that somebody (possibly of Genius status) said there would be a Q&A session for Lee and/or Marty?


----------



## Dodie

sshaw10060 said:


> If I were you I would go find the closest sick person and ask them to cough all over you.  That way you'll be sick and better before DAP.



An interesting approach Scott.   (Name corrected - see apology and explanation a couple of posts down.)


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> An interesting approach Chris.



You mean Scott.

Dodie, Dodie, Dodie. You're gonna ruin your reputation for your wisdom....


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I was just thinking. Am I remembering correctly or am I dreaming that somebody (possibly of Genius status) said there would be a Q&A session for Lee and/or Marty?



I believe John said that there would be a Q&A for Marty. It was on one of the podcasts. It might have been the podcast where he announced who the speakers would be.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I was just thinking. Am I remembering correctly or am I dreaming that somebody (possibly of Genius status) said there would be a Q&A session for Lee and/or Marty?



I do remember hearing that on the podcast where they announced the speakers.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I believe John said that there would be a Q&A for Marty. It was on one of the podcasts. It might have been the podcast where he announced who the speakers would be.



Since I am not crazy, anybody thinking of what they would ask this Disney Legend?


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome Home John, Katherine & boys!


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> You mean Scott.
> 
> Dodie, Dodie, Dodie. You're gonna ruin your reputation for your wisdom....



Corrected above. It's crazydisneyman's (*Chris'*) fault.  He was bickering with Don on my Facebook wall about the Colts game and I was thinking of him because I had to scold them. 

My apologies, Scott.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Corrected above. It's crazydisneyman's (*Chris'*) fault.  He was bickering with Don on my Facebook wall about the Colts game and I was thinking of him because I had to scold them.
> 
> My apologies, Scott.



You owe Scott a drink for confusing him with Crazy Chris (Go Muddy Buddy!) and one for me for helping you maintain your 'Dodie is Smart' status.


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> *Coworker #1* - Got a sudden upper respiratory virus last weekend (not Thanksgiving weekend, the one before), came to work on Monday last week, only to be sent home after a visit to Employee Health indicated that she had a fever.  She didn't have the flu or anything, but is just now - a week later - feeling better.
> *Boss* - Apparently got sick on his first day out of the office last week (Wednesday) and was sick the entire holiday weekend. He's in the office today, coughing away, but says he "has to be here."
> *Coworker #2* - Out sick today. Apparently got sick over the weekend.
> 
> Is there any HOPE for me? I'm going to stop by the drugstore on the way home and get some vitamin C and I'm doing my best to stay away from these people as much as I can, but that's hard in a cubicle pod for 4 people when I'm the only healthy one.



Wash your hands! Keep your hands away from your face! and pray!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> You owe Scott a drink for confusing him with Crazy Chris (Go Muddy Buddy!) and one for me for helping you maintain your 'Dodie is Smart' status.



Where's Paul with the violations?


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> You owe Scott a drink for confusing him with Crazy Chris (Go Muddy Buddy!) and one for me for helping you maintain your 'Dodie is Smart' status.



Ah. But I believe that Scott owes *me *a drink for correctly identifying the film source of a quote he used last week, so perhaps we are even.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Ah. But I believe that Scott owes *me *a drink for correctly identifying the film source of a quote he used last week, so perhaps we are even.



As mediator, I agree. And therefore you both owe me a drink....


----------



## mikelan6

jeanigor said:


> Since I am not crazy, anybody thinking of what they would ask this Disney Legend?



I already have two questions lined up for him.  I hope I get to ask one.


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


> Have fun! (But not too much without all of us!)



Never! We can't wait for everyone to start arriving.
I do believe Yvet & Emiel are the next to arrive!


----------



## katscradle

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> George - I saw the beer in the back of the car!
> John and Katherine - Glad to hear you made it to OKW, safe and sound.    Can't wait to join you!  Thank you for the yummy maple syrup - I'm being good about it so Morgan can enjoy some waffles when she gets the wires cut out of her mouth.  It's so hard to be good.



I know it's hard to be good, but you must!


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> 12 more posts and I will have my 4000th post.
> John says I talk too much!
> I hit him!



woo hoo!

Hi everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

aGoofyMom said:


> woo hoo!
> 
> Hi everyone!



 Howdy neighbour!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Welcome Home John, Katherine & boys!



Thanks Jen!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> We are here safe and sound!



Alrighty! 



katscradle said:


> 12 more posts and I will have my 4000th post.
> John says I talk too much!
> *I hit him!*



"Come see the violence inherent in the system!" 

Pythoners will get this. Most others won't.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Thanks Jen!



Where you at now Kat? At the pool?


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> woo hoo!
> 
> Hi everyone!




Hi Donna, wish you were here!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Is everyone (who can) planning on doing on-linbe check in today?



I did online check in for me and Anna today, we are all set!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Where you at now Kat? At the pool?



We unpacked the car, I had a shower and feel like a new woman, and now we are waiting for John to finish showering!
He taking a bit b/c he needed to have a beer first.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> We unpacked the car, I had a shower and feel like a new woman, and now we are waiting for John to finish showering!
> He taking a bit b/c *he needed to have a beer first.*



Of course he did. What do you take him for? An uncivilized barbarian?


----------



## DVCsince02

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34515394#post34515394

New thread started to post your pics and adventures for the masses to follow along.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Of course he did. What do you take him for? An uncivilized barbarian?



I would never marry an uncivilized barbarian, I know I am the black sheep of my family, but come now!


----------



## Annette_VA

firsttimemom said:


> Good morning DIS peeps! DS is watching the Ravens game right now bcs I was a mean mom and made him go to bed before it was over last night. Not sure about starting my monday with football. But it's a good day to wear purple around here.
> 
> For those still working on their packing lists (or those who haven't even started- like me), here's the accuweather forecast for Orlando:
> 
> THURS 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An afternoon shower
> Low: 54 °F
> High: 75 °F
> 
> FRI 12/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly sunny
> Low: 56 °F
> High: 76 °F
> 
> SAT 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partial sunshine
> Low: 61 °F
> High: 77 °F
> 
> SUN 12/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly sunny
> Low: 55 °F
> High: 79 °F
> 
> 
> 
> MON 12/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly cloudy with showers
> Low: 53 °F
> High: 73 °F


I am loving that forecast!  Shorts every day it is!


DVCsince02 said:


> Next weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! 


Dodie said:


> *Coworker #1* - Got a sudden upper respiratory virus last weekend (not Thanksgiving weekend, the one before), came to work on Monday last week, only to be sent home after a visit to Employee Health indicated that she had a fever.  She didn't have the flu or anything, but is just now - a week later - feeling better.
> *Boss* - Apparently got sick on his first day out of the office last week (Wednesday) and was sick the entire holiday weekend. He's in the office today, coughing away, but says he "has to be here."
> *Coworker #2* - Out sick today. Apparently got sick over the weekend.
> 
> Is there any HOPE for me? I'm going to stop by the drugstore on the way home and get some vitamin C and I'm doing my best to stay away from these people as much as I can, but that's hard in a cubicle pod for 4 people when I'm the only healthy one.


Airborne!!  I've never taken it before, but bought some & will start it tomorrow.  I'm run down enough these days...I don't need to get sick on top of that!


----------



## katscradle

Ok so here goes!
My 4000th post!
I must say not a better time for it either.
I am at Old Key West on our first day of our vacation and DAP trip.
So I will catch up with everyone later, John is ready and we are off to have some fun in the sun!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Ok so here goes!
> My 4000th post!
> I must say not a better time for it either.
> I am at Old Key West on our first day of our vacation and DAP trip.
> So I will catch up with everyone later, John is ready and we are off to have some fun in the sun!



Congrats on 4K!!!!

Enjoy the rest of the day!!


----------



## hideeh

Congrats on 4000! Couldn't happen at a better place! 

Enjoy!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Ok so here goes!
> My 4000th post!
> I must say not a better time for it either.
> I am at Old Key West on our first day of our vacation and DAP trip.
> So I will catch up with everyone later, John is ready and we are off to have some fun in the sun!



Congrats on hitting 4000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad you and John & the boys made it safely to WDW.  Have fun and we will see you next week.


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> Ok so here goes!
> My 4000th post!
> I must say not a better time for it either.
> I am at Old Key West on our first day of our vacation and DAP trip.
> So I will catch up with everyone later, John is ready and we are off to have some fun in the sun!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Ok so here goes!
> My 4000th post!
> I must say not a better time for it either.
> I am at Old Key West on our first day of our vacation and DAP trip.
> So I will catch up with everyone later, John is ready and we are off to have some fun in the sun!



Congrats on 4KKat.

Oooo. New name here.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Ok so here goes!
> My 4000th post!
> I must say not a better time for it either.
> I am at Old Key West on our first day of our vacation and DAP trip.
> So I will catch up with everyone later, John is ready and we are off to have some fun in the sun!



Congratulations Kat!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Dodie said:


> *Coworker #1* - Got a sudden upper respiratory virus last weekend (not Thanksgiving weekend, the one before), came to work on Monday last week, only to be sent home after a visit to Employee Health indicated that she had a fever.  She didn't have the flu or anything, but is just now - a week later - feeling better.
> *Boss* - Apparently got sick on his first day out of the office last week (Wednesday) and was sick the entire holiday weekend. He's in the office today, coughing away, but says he "has to be here."
> *Coworker #2* - Out sick today. Apparently got sick over the weekend.
> 
> Is there any HOPE for me? I'm going to stop by the drugstore on the way home and get some vitamin C and I'm doing my best to stay away from these people as much as I can, but that's hard in a cubicle pod for 4 people when I'm the only healthy one.



Yeah, well, my son came home with the swine flu today.  Thank goodness I was able to get some Tamiflu, so my chances are much better now.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.

This is "lose your mind cool".

And no....I cant tell you ........yet.


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.



*T-E-A-S-E!!!*

But we love you anyway.

DIS Unplugged Thong give away?


----------



## hideeh

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.



I am already having a hard time sleeping because of the excitement and anticipation and then you go and post this?!  Oy!


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.



Seeing as how this popped up on several DAP threads, I am guessing it is like way important.


----------



## Annette_VA

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.





jeanigor said:


> Seeing as how this popped up on several DAP threads, I am guessing it is like way important.



Agreed!  Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## DisneyKevin

jeanigor said:


> Seeing as how this popped up on several DAP threads, I am guessing it is like way important.



Ahhh...the glory of "copy and paste".

I posted to several threads as I'm not certain everyone attending visits this particular thread.

Adn by the way....isnt everything I say "way important"?


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Ok so here goes!
> My 4000th post!
> I must say not a better time for it either.
> I am at Old Key West on our first day of our vacation and DAP trip.
> So I will catch up with everyone later, John is ready and we are off to have some fun in the sun!



Congrats Katherine!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

All this post count celebration made me look at mine......


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.



Hmm something for us to speculate about for the next two days. 
I love a good Tease! Thanks Kevin!
I can't wait till Wednesday!


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> Ahhh...the glory of "copy and paste".
> 
> I posted to several threads as I'm not certain everyone attending visits this particular thread.
> 
> Adn by the way....isnt everything I say "way important"?



So we should look for an update on the first post on Wednesday? Or is it more along the lines of we all need to update our spreadsheets/grids/activity logs?

Everything you say is gospel.


----------



## DisneyKevin

jeanigor said:


> So we should look for an update on the first post on Wednesday? Or is it more along the lines of we all need to update our spreadsheets/grids/activity logs?
> 
> Everything you say is gospel.



I dont think this will affect your spreadsheets/grids/activity logs.

This is something that will happen *DURING* the party.

Another hint....this hasnt been done before.

For anyone.


----------



## mrzrich

DisneyKevin said:


> I dont think this will affect your spreadsheets/grids/activity logs.
> 
> This is something that will happen *DURING* the party.
> 
> Another hint....this hasnt been done before.
> 
> For anyone.




John is going to do the Single Ladies Dance while wearing a DIS Unplugged Thong?

Oh wait, can't be...Kevin said it hasn't been done before


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> I dont think this will affect your spreadsheets/grids/activity logs.
> 
> This is something that will happen *DURING* the party.
> 
> Another hint....this hasnt been done before.
> 
> For anyone.



Single Ladies Dance!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

jeanigor said:


> Single Ladies Dance!!!



Better.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> All this post count celebration made me look at mine......



Oh look at you all 8,000 ish!


----------



## aspen37

mrzrich said:


> John is going to do the Single Ladies Dance while wearing a DIS Unplugged Thong?
> 
> Oh wait, can't be...Kevin said it hasn't been done before


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> All this post count celebration made me look at mine......



Almost at 8,000!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy. Did I miss anything today?


----------



## georgemoe

Wrapping up the workday peeps and heading for the T-day leftovers!

Need gravy! 

Catch you all later tonight.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Seeing as how this popped up on several DAP threads, I am guessing it is like way important.



Either that or he is coming out of his post Thanksgiving coma and is very bored.


----------



## OKW Lover

DVCsince02 said:


> All this post count celebration made me look at mine......



Wow - you're almost at 8,000.  

Let me check mine - nope, looks like you're going to beat me.  

But this post will help.


----------



## DisneyKevin

AnneR said:


> Either that or he is coming out of his post Thanksgiving coma and is very bored.



Nope....this is BIG stuff.


----------



## AnneR

DisneyKevin said:


> Nope....this is BIG stuff.



but I thought they kept the BIG stuff from you cuzz you couldn't keep a secret


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> Oh. Believe me! We have those Clorox wipes all over the office because of the H1N1 scare. I've made the two who are here wipe down their desks and cabinets and the area of the one who's out today.  I wiped mine down too. I feel like some sort of OCD germiphobe.



Stay healthy Dodie. My mom was in the hospital with the flu about a month ago then she comes back and comes right into the office. I think I used a whole bottle of hand sanitizer in 1 week. Then on wednesday my dh found out he had strep throat. I am not liking my odds for thsi week either.


----------



## Minnie Lor

DisneyKevin said:


> Nope....this is BIG stuff.



Sounds very very cool! Will it be posted somewhere on the Dis so that I can read all about it? I won't have an opportunity to listen to show before I leave. I'm working from 8 am until 10:30 pm starting Wed. thru Sat. and I leave Sunday.

Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Sounds very very cool! Will it be posted somewhere on the Dis so that I can read all about it? I won't have an opportunity to listen to show before I leave. I'm working from 8 am until 10:30 pm starting Wed. thru Sat. and I leave Sunday.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone!



Those are some crummy hours!!!

But I am sure we will post it here...and I will try to remember to PM you.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Those are some crummy hours!!!
> 
> But I am sure we will post it here...and I will try to remember to PM you.



Your a great friend, you beat me to it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Those are some crummy hours!!!
> 
> But I am sure we will post it here...and I will try to remember to PM you.



 Thank you Todd! 

I work in special events for a music department at a local college. The special event starts on Wed. and runs thru Mon. I'm ducking out early. The special event is like cross between Candlelight Processional and a stage show. And yes, I'm sleeping on the plane. I'm going to need every bit of rest between event and WDW.


----------



## chirurgeon

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.



MOOOOMMMMMM, KEVIN'S BEING MEAN AGAIN AND TAUNTING US!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to hear on Wednesday.  I can't believe I am at single digits for work days.  A couple more days and I will be at single digits all together.

Kim


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> They are on I-95 so Georgia is going to be a short leg of the trip - Florida is going to be the part that drags on forever.  You cross that state line and think WE HERE! and then you have to drive to Orlando.  The time seems to drag.




I agree, I hate that Florida portion of the drive but love where it ends up 



tlcoke said:


> Liz, Thanks for the Weather update.



I looked this afternoon and it has changed to warmer days and nights...


----------



## Renysmom

ADP said:


> See you all in 8 - 10 days!





DVCsince02 said:


> Whoa DAP!





ADP said:


> *WHOOOOAAAAA DAAAAAAAP!!! *



    Can't wait for a few of these:


----------



## Launchpad11B

What does "whoa dap" mean? I don't get it.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> What does "whoa dap" mean? I don't get it.



Whoa DAP is THE CODE!  You have violated the code for not knowing.  You owe me a drink.


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> (Don't you just love it when you can use a  in your posts!)




Nothing better than a    smilie



tlcoke said:


> :
> 
> 
> Online Check-in is Done!!
> Woo Hoo!!​
> 
> ​



 



aspen37 said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> I got to 4000 yesterday.
> 
> They are checking-in at OKW today and BLT tomorrow I believe.



Congrats on 4000 



ADP said:


> I haven't really searched for any information about this, but has anyone been able to access and install E-Ticket?  <The new IPhone App>





Dodie said:


> 1. Incomplete and not-updated app accidentally leaked on iTunes a couple of weeks ago.  Several people snagged it.
> 2. It was withdrawn.
> 3. Hints on FB that the actual, final version is now just awaiting Apple approval.
> 4. I haven't seen anything else - but maybe I missed something(?)



Dodie has it as I know it.  I do have the leaked version.. Very cool


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Whoa DAP is THE CODE!  You have violated the code for not knowing.  You owe me a drink.



Negative, whoa dap is not the code. You owe me a drink for false claims of codedom. Now, I say again, what the H.E.(double hockey sticks)  does whoa dap mean?


----------



## Renysmom

katscradle said:


> Ok so here goes!
> My 4000th post!
> I must say not a better time for it either.
> I am at Old Key West on our first day of our vacation and DAP trip.
> So I will catch up with everyone later, John is ready and we are off to have some fun in the sun!



Congrats to you.  Have a great time in the parks, see you next week 



DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.





DisneyKevin said:


> I dont think this will affect your spreadsheets/grids/activity logs.
> 
> This is something that will happen *DURING* the party.
> 
> Another hint....this hasnt been done before.
> 
> For anyone.



You just love a good tease don't you?


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Negative, whoa dap is not the code. You owe me a drink for false claims of codedom. Now, I say again, what the H.E.(double hockey sticks) does whoa dap mean?



You don't have clearance for that information, it's classified.    Your drink request has been denied.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Minnie Lor said:


> Sounds very very cool! Will it be posted somewhere on the Dis so that I can read all about it? I won't have an opportunity to listen to show before I leave. I'm working from 8 am until 10:30 pm starting Wed. thru Sat. and I leave Sunday.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone!



I am certain that this information will be discussed as soon folks hear about it.

As a matter of fact, I imagine it'd going to be *THE* topic of conversation between now and the party.

Hope that helps


----------



## DisneyKevin

Renysmom said:


> Congrats to you.  Have a great time in the parks, see you next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just love a good tease don't you?



I can not tell a lie.

I really do love it.

But let me ask you.....is it worth being teased?


----------



## catycatcat4

I just started reading the lovely bones witch has a movie coming out in a few days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikUWKi0W5_g <---- thats the trailer

I just finished reading adoration of jenna fox witch was good but there needed to be more to it alot of things are left at the end that have not been tied up.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Ok so here goes!
> My 4000th post!
> I must say not a better time for it either.
> I am at Old Key West on our first day of our vacation and DAP trip.
> So I will catch up with everyone later, John is ready and we are off to have some fun in the sun!



Congratulations on 4000!  I hope that your lazy day was relaxing.



Minnie Lor said:


> Sounds very very cool! Will it be posted somewhere on the Dis so that I can read all about it? I won't have an opportunity to listen to show before I leave. I'm working from 8 am until 10:30 pm starting Wed. thru Sat. and I leave Sunday.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone!



Jeepers those are rough hours! 



catycatcat4 said:


> I just started reading the lovely bones witch has a movie coming out in a few days.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikUWKi0W5_g <---- thats the trailer
> 
> I just finished reading adoration of jenna fox witch was good but there needed to be more to it alot of things are left at the end that have not been tied up.



I read lovely bones.  It gave me the creeps.


----------



## Annette_VA

DisneyKevin said:


> I am certain that this information will be discussed as soon folks hear about it.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I imagine it'd going to be *THE* topic of conversation between now and the party.
> 
> Hope that helps



Yeah it helps...helps make the hours until this week's episode goes up seem even longer!  Hope Pete puts the show up quickly. (Pretty please, Pete!!!)


----------



## Renysmom

DisneyKevin said:


> I can not tell a lie.
> 
> I really do love it.
> 
> But let me ask you.....is it worth being teased?



Usually anything you tease us with is well worth it which makes the waiting harder


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Negative, whoa dap is not the code. You owe me a drink for false claims of codedom. Now, I say again, *what the H.E.(double hockey sticks)  does whoa dap mean?*



ADP speak for "Don and I share cream filled pastry."


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> You don't have clearance for that information, it's classified.    Your drink request has been denied.



That wasn't a request. And yes, I do have clearance for that. Chalk up another drink you owe me!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> That wasn't a request. And yes, I do have clearance for that. Chalk up another drink you owe me!



You're gonna make an unemployed stay at home mom of 3 buy _YOU_ a drink?  I think I need it more than you.


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> You're gonna make an unemployed stay at home mom of 3 buy _YOU_ a drink?  I think I need it more than you.



I think she has you there, Paul.  

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> You're gonna make an unemployed stay at home mom of 3 buy _YOU_ a drink?  I think I need it more than you.



You have a point. You can have your DIS DH, Don buy them for me. Then we'll be even.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Annette_VA said:


> Yeah it helps...helps make the hours until this week's episode goes up seem even longer!  Hope Pete puts the show up quickly. (Pretty please, Pete!!!)



If it was up to me....I would have told you when I heard about it at 3pm.

My first inclination is to run here screaming "GUESS WHAT???????"

However, just after sharing the very cool news, I was told....."dont post this as we'll announce it on the show".

As the people who told me that sign my checks......I have to go with that.

Now....if you think you can afford to keep me in the lifestyle to which I've become accocustomed....I can be bought....but keep in mind that I will undoubtedly get fired and not have access to these cool secrets anymore which makes me a pretty expensive knicknack.

All that being said....it's probably best to wait to hear the cool news about the thing that *hasnt been done for anyone else.*


----------



## Renysmom

DVCsince02 said:


> You're gonna make an unemployed stay at home mom of 3 buy _YOU_ a drink?  I think I need it more than you.



Wow.. playing the mom card.. That's not right ... (what can I say, mine grew up and left so I can't use it anymore so I am jealous).


----------



## catycatcat4

catycatcat4 said:


> I just started reading the lovely bones witch has a movie coming out in a few days.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikUWKi0W5_g <---- thats the trailer
> 
> I just finished reading adoration of jenna fox witch was good but there needed to be more to it alot of things are left at the end that have not been tied up.



I just realized i posted in the wrong thread this was ment for the book club thread.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> You have a point. You can have your DIS DH, Don buy them for me. Then we'll be even.



Deal!  Oh, Don!


----------



## Renysmom

DisneyKevin said:


> If it was up to me....I would have told you when I heard about it at 3pm.
> 
> My first inclination is to run here screaming "GUESS WHAT???????"
> 
> However, just after sharing the very cool news, I was told....."dont post this as we'll announce it on the show".
> 
> As the people who told me that sign my checks......I have to go with that.
> 
> Now....if you think you can afford to keep me in the lifestyle to which I've become accocustomed....I can be bought....but keep in mind that I will undoubtedly get fired and not have access to these cool secrets anymore which makes me a pretty expensive knicknack.
> 
> All that being said....it's probably best to wait to hear the cool news about the thing that *hasnt been done for anyone else.*




You know, Annette and I are practically neighbors, we could share you


----------



## Annette_VA

DisneyKevin said:


> If it was up to me....I would have told you when I heard about it at 3pm.
> 
> My first inclination is to run here screaming "GUESS WHAT???????"
> 
> However, just after sharing the very cool news, I was told....."dont post this as we'll announce it on the show".
> 
> As the people who told me that sign my checks......I have to go with that.
> 
> Now....if you think you can afford to keep me in the lifestyle to which I've become accocustomed....I can be bought....but keep in mind that I will undoubtedly get fired and not have access to these cool secrets anymore which makes me a pretty expensive knicknack.
> 
> All that being said....it's probably best to wait to hear the cool news about the thing that *hasnt been done for anyone else.*



Aw, you like us...you really like us   I know you'd share the info with us if you could.  We love the taunting (almost) as much as you do.  Helps build the anticipation 



Renysmom said:


> You know, Annette and I are practically neighbors, we could share you


A Kevin time share!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.



OMG! I am about to explode! WHAT THE HECK DID I MISS TODAY? 


Tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Remember, you heart me because I am good company and not "boisterous." 

BTW, hi all. How was your day? lol My parents left for WDW this morning and will be back Saturday night. They just finished watching Spectro and Wishes. They had dinner at LTT before and will be at the MVMCP tomorrow. Yes, they stink and I made sure to tell them both that when they called and held the phone up during Spectro. lol


----------



## Renysmom

*NikkiBell* said:


> BTW, hi all. How was your day? lol My parents left for WDW this morning and will be back Saturday night. They just finished watching Spectro and Wishes. They had dinner at LTT before and will be at the MVMCP tomorrow. Yes, they stink and I made sure to tell them both that when they called and held the phone up during Spectro. lol



Now, now.. you will be there soon enough.... I take that back, that is just mean of your parents.  Hope they have a wonderful time


----------



## hideeh

Annette_VA said:


> A Kevin time share!



 Where do we sign up to hear the sales pitch to buy in?  oh, who am I kidding? I'll chip in!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Okay, who is going to text me at work so I know what the HECK is going on? I might not be able to listen during my prep period.


----------



## DisneyKevin

*NikkiBell* said:


> Okay, who is going to text me at work so I know what the HECK is going on? I might not be able to listen during my prep period.



I could do this.

I wont.

But I could.

I could also just tell you now.

Hang on while I send you a PM.

Dont go to bed until you get it.


----------



## DVCsince02

DisneyKevin said:


> Dont go to bed until you get it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

DisneyKevin said:


> I am certain that this information will be discussed as soon folks hear about it.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I imagine it'd going to be *THE* topic of conversation between now and the party.
> 
> Hope that helps



   I can read at work in the morning when it's slow. Just can't listen.  I'm going to DAP, I'm going to DAP!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DisneyKevin said:


> I could do this.
> 
> I wont.
> 
> But I could.
> 
> I could also just tell you now.
> 
> Hang on while I send you a PM.
> 
> Dont go to bed until you get it.



OMG you are SO killing me! Between you and my parents calling me from Magic Kingdom an hour ago, I am about to go into convulsions!!!1 Not to mention Jimmy Leonard taunting me on FB! Aghhhhhhhhhh! 

I'm waiting by my PM box (just like I should wait by the curb for my lobster chowder and ride?).


----------



## DisneyKevin

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'm waiting by my PM box (just like I should wait by the curb for my lobster chowder and ride?).



Exactly like that.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

-hitting refresh on PM box- 

Nothing.

-hitting refresh on PM box-

Nothing. 

-hitting refresh on PM box- 

Sheesh, Kevin sure does type slowly.


----------



## Bornteach

DisneyKevin said:


> I could do this.
> 
> I wont.
> 
> But I could.
> 
> I could also just tell you now.
> 
> Hang on while I send you a PM.
> 
> Dont go to bed until you get it.



Do you know why donkey's don't go to college?


----------



## WebmasterMike

DisneyKevin said:


> If it was up to me....I would have told you when I heard about it at 3pm.
> 
> My first inclination is to run here screaming "GUESS WHAT???????"
> 
> However, just after sharing the very cool news, I was told....."dont post this as we'll announce it on the show".
> 
> As the people who told me that sign my checks......I have to go with that.
> 
> Now....if you think you can afford to keep me in the lifestyle to which I've become accocustomed....I can be bought....but keep in mind that I will undoubtedly get fired and not have access to these cool secrets anymore which makes me a pretty expensive knicknack.
> 
> All that being said....it's probably best to wait to hear the cool news about the thing that *hasnt been done for anyone else.*



hmmm.....Private showing of Osborne Lights....hmmmmm


----------



## robind

jeanigor said:


> Since I am not crazy, anybody thinking of what they would ask this Disney Legend?



I was thinking about asking him why the cast memebers in Paris are so RUDE???




DisneyKevin said:


> I dont think this will affect your spreadsheets/grids/activity logs.
> 
> This is something that will happen *DURING* the party.
> 
> Another hint....this hasnt been done before.
> 
> For anyone.





mrzrich said:


> John is going to do the Single Ladies Dance while wearing a DIS Unplugged Thong?
> 
> Oh wait, can't be...Kevin said it hasn't been done before



Somebody beat me too it. 



DisneyKevin said:


> I can not tell a lie.
> 
> I really do love it.
> 
> But let me ask you.....is it worth being teased?



Yes


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Why, Kristin? lol Shrek's Christmas special was just on. Does that have anything to do with it?

Okay, let the speculation begin. What do you all think this "big news" is?? A special guest?? Extra jalapenos on the nachos?


----------



## jen3003

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.




Kevin I posted this on another thread but just in case you miss it, you can send me a text about the announcement. You can think of it as a birthday gift for me that won't cost you anything, and I promise I won't tell ANYONE!!!!  lol


----------



## Minnie Lor

k5jmh said:


> hmmm.....Private showing of Osborne Lights....hmmmmm



Whatever it is I've just got goosebumps 'cause I get to go this year. Last year, I was truelly  over the fact that I couldn't be there.


----------



## robind

k5jmh said:


> hmmm.....Private showing of Osborne Lights....hmmmmm



I had the same thought, but I found this on MousePlanet:

"Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights  closed November 22, 2009 for a private party.. "

Next Guess???


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I hear ya on that, Lori. This is the first DIS event I've been able to go to with my work schedule. I'm so excited I could dance!!!  This is making it even better thought!!!


----------



## robind

*NikkiBell* said:


> Why, Kristin? lol Shrek's Christmas special was just on. Does that have anything to do with it?
> 
> Okay, let the speculation begin. What do you all think this "big news" is?? A special guest?? Extra jalapenos on the nachos?



They found a way to take all the calories out of the funnel cakes?


----------



## AnneR

I vote for Corey putting the show up - 

Oh Corey - How many FB comments do you want to receive in order to post it early?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I will send Jersey bagels to the podcast crew if they tell me what the news is tonight.


----------



## Renysmom

DisneyKevin said:


> I could do this.
> 
> I wont.
> 
> But I could.
> 
> I could also just tell you now.
> 
> Hang on while I send you a PM.
> 
> Dont go to bed until you get it.


----------



## tlcoke

T-Shirts are Made:

Fronts (pre-screened images on shirts I found this weekend for $5.00 each)


----------



## tlcoke

Here is the backs of the T-shirts:


----------



## mainegal

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.



Oh, darn! Another cool thing I am gonna miss out on. Not just cool, it will be "lose your mind cool"!

My only consolation... many cool things will also happen on PCC 2.0 and I won't miss those.


----------



## tlcoke

Here are my Door Magnets:


----------



## tlcoke

This is the Jacket I got for $6.00 this weekend.


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> Corrected above. It's crazydisneyman's (*Chris'*) fault.  He was bickering with Don on my Facebook wall about the Colts game and I was thinking of him because I had to scold them.
> 
> My apologies, Scott.





jeanigor said:


> You owe Scott a drink for confusing him with Crazy Chris (Go Muddy Buddy!) and one for me for helping you maintain your 'Dodie is Smart' status.





Dodie said:


> Ah. But I believe that Scott owes *me *a drink for correctly identifying the film source of a quote he used last week, so perhaps we are even.





jeanigor said:


> As mediator, I agree. And therefore you both owe me a drink....



How about this. I buy Dodie a drink, she buys Todd a drink, and he buys me a drink?


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> This is the Jacket I got for $6.00 this weekend.




Oh, my! These guys look mean and mad!
I think they need a trip to their happy place.


----------



## mainegal

Hey, Kevin. I am not going to Disapalooza and I don't _really _know any of these people. You can tell _me _the big secret. 


(psst... don't tell Kevin, but I will share if you buy me a drink on next DATW!)


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good job, Tracey! My friend made a couple of shirts for the trip. One version she did twice so that we could have matching one night. I think we're planning on wearing those for the party.


----------



## jen3003

Great job on the shirts Tracey!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Should I be concerned that I didn't get my PM from Kevin yet? I'm getting kinda sleepy. lol


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Oh, my! These guys look mean and mad!
> I think they need a trip to their happy place.



I haven't figured out the jacket, the label say "1928 for Disney"  I am not sure who the bull dog character is or if these are early renditions of the characters.  Mickey has a more early look to his face.


----------



## tlcoke

I see Kevin has been Teasing us tonight.  Sounds intriguing to find out what new information they have for us.


----------



## barrbr

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.



Ok here goes my guess: A lights on tour of the TSM attraction! How cool would that be?!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I'm too excited to sleep! How can we wait till Wednesday??????? I miss the days when our siggys said, "Is it Tuesday yet?"


----------



## katscradle

Jen I hope you don't get yourself in trouble here, but I loved the mom card play.
Paul your funny!
Kevin I will try and wait, however I am local right now!
Right now we are at Celebration Town Tavern, and I have to say it's wonderful, and that's an understatement.


----------



## mainegal

*NikkiBell* said:


> Should I be concerned that I didn't get my PM from Kevin yet? I'm getting kinda sleepy. lol



Nikki, I don't know how to break it to ya... but I think Kevin is ignoring you.   

Get your sleep.


----------



## sshaw10060

mainegal said:


> Nikki, I don't know how to break it to ya... but I think Kevin is ignoring you.
> 
> Get your sleep.



Yeah, he must not like you as much as you think


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Jen I hope you don't get yourself in trouble here, but I loved the mom card play.
> Paul your funny!
> Kevin I will try and wait, however I am local right now!
> Right now we are at Celebration Town Tavern, and I have to say it's wonderful, and that's an understatement.



Celebration Town Tavern - on my list to do, maybe in June since I think I will be driving.


----------



## tlcoke

tlcoke said:


> This is the Jacket I got for $6.00 this weekend.



I went out and looked up some disney history.  The jacket is based on the 1928 characters from Steamboat Willie.  The bulldog is PegLeg Pete the first Disney villain.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

AnneR said:


> Celebration Town Tavern - on my list to do, maybe in June since I think I will be driving.



Definitely go! The best clam chowder. The best lobster bisque. And the Seafood Platter was fabu! I'm hoping to sneak in a trip while at DAP. If not, then at Christmas!  (insert seafood face stuffing smilie here!)


----------



## AnneR

TheBeadPirate said:


> Definitely go! The best clam chowder. The best lobster bisque. And the Seafood Platter was fabu! I'm hoping to sneak in a trip while at DAP. If not, then at Christmas!  (insert seafood face stuffing smilie here!)



Lobster bisque is calling my name.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

tlcoke said:


> I went out and looked up some disney history.  The jacket is based on the 1928 characters from Steamboat Willie.  The bulldog is PegLeg Pete the first Disney villain.



Isn't he in the Goofy movies too? The neighbor?


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> Yeah, he must not like you as much as you think



Because she drives him, so much to drink!


----------



## BriarRosie

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.



 They're going to thaw Walt? 

(Yes, I know he's buried at Forest Lawn.  Couldn't resist.)

My other theories are:

 - High score on TSM gets to win a night's stay in the castle suite
 - Luxo Jr will make a rare appearance after months of hiding
 - Minnie will lead us in a rendition of the Single Ladies Dance


----------



## tlcoke

TheBeadPirate said:


> Isn't he in the Goofy movies too? The neighbor?



He might be since Goofy is on the Jacket too, and he wasn't in Steamboat Willie.  My early Disney history knowledge is limited.


----------



## Minnie Lor

BriarRosie said:


> - High score on TSM gets to win a night's stay in the castle suite



Be still my heart


----------



## barrbr

tlcoke said:


> I went out and looked up some disney history.  The jacket is based on the 1928 characters from Steamboat Willie.  The bulldog is PegLeg Pete the first Disney villain.



There is a character that is very similar looking that is in the current "Mickey Mouse Clubhouse" on the disney channel that is just named Pete I believe.


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> Because she drives him, so much to drink!



You hanging in there for this football game? Every time I think about packing it in the Pats do something good.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I went out and looked up some disney history.  The jacket is based on the 1928 characters from Steamboat Willie.  The bulldog is PegLeg Pete the first Disney villain.




Good research!

Why did I think PegLeg Pete was a parrot?


----------



## WebmasterMike

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I just learned something about the DAP party that will be announced on tomorrow's show.
> 
> This is "lose your mind cool".
> 
> And no....I cant tell you ........yet.




TSM shoot-out between Meg Croften and Pete!!!


----------



## katscradle

Tracey great job on the t-shirts, and I love the jacket.
New Moon is playing at the Celebration Town Theatre, so I am going to try and see it tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

Despite my power nap early, I am still really sleeping.  I am calling it a night - see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Despite my power nap early, I am still really sleeping.  I am calling it a night - see ya'll tomorrow.



Night Anne


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Despite my power nap early, I am still really sleeping.  I am calling it a night - see ya'll tomorrow.



Night Anne, I am going to call it a night too!
Thank you everyone on post congrats for my 4000th!


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> You hanging in there for this football game? Every time I think about packing it in the Pats do something good.



Yes I'm still here Scott.  Saints are doing a really nice job on both sides of the ball.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> Here is the backs of the T-shirts:



Great job on the shirts Tracey!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Just checking in...had some computer issues earlier...very excited about the pending announcement!!!  This trip just gets better and better. 

For those of you not on the MVMCP thread, a meet has been suggested by the rose garden to watch the 9:30 fireworks and 10:30 parade as a group on December 13.  If you're interested, here is the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2324022

Gotta get to bed...get some sleep Nikki!


----------



## tickledtink33

k5jmh said:


> hmmm.....Private showing of Osborne Lights....hmmmmm



This HAS been done before.  I went to a Christmas pin event in 2004 and we were privelidged to be the first people to see the Osborne Lights that year.  The official lighting ceremony was private and just for us.  They used the biggest light switch I have ever seen.    We then had about 90 minutes to enjoy the lights.  They served us tons of snacks such as cookies, brownies, pastries, fruit, mickey bars, cider, cocoa, coffee etc.  It was awesome.  Of course the lights didn't dance back then.


----------



## DisneyKevin

AnneR said:


> Lobster bisque is calling my name.



Lobster Chowder is only on Fridays.

Clam Chowder us available every day.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well, I'm finally caught up again.
Dinner tonight was excellent at CTT. 
Can't wait for the new announcement. 
Too tired, cant stay up any longer.
I had lots of comments but just can't seem to put them into words.
Magic Kingdom tomorrow.
Nite all.


----------



## exwdwcm

another surprise!? i can't wait.  maybe Marty Skylar will ride TSM with each of us?  

watching Mary Poppins on the Tonight show

started packing tonight and while doing laundry, the washer decided to give out.  just lovely.   time to buy a new one this weekend if we can find the time.   great timing huh?  i have to pack 10 days worth of clothes and no washer! darn the luck.   

Dodie- stay well!  

Brandie- how's the job going so far?

Tracey- LOVE the shirts- they look fabulous!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Gang

We've received several emails from folks concerned about the peanuts being served at the TSM party and potential allergy issues. As a result we have removed the boiled peanuts from the menu for that night and replaced them with something both Kevin and Pete love - Caramel Corn!!!

I know that we had one person cancel because of the peanut allergy concern - if that was you please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and I will see what I can do for you.

Thanks
John

No - this is not the surprise announcement Kevin is teasing about.....


----------



## AnneR

DisneyKevin said:


> Lobster Chowder is only on Fridays.
> 
> Clam Chowder us available every day.



Thanks for the info - I will have to make sure that I keep that in mind as I am planning my June trip.


----------



## AnneR

SINGLE DIGIT DANCE

9 days til DAP!

I think that this will be my most important post of the day.

I only have two meetings scheduled for today so I should be able to hang around for the better part of the day.  Can't say that for the rest of the week.

We are supposed to have sunshine today. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Launchpad11B

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> We've received several emails from folks concerned about the peanuts being served at the TSM party and potential allergy issues. As a result we have removed the boiled peanuts from the menu for that night and replaced them with something both Kevin and Pete love - Caramel Corn!!!
> 
> I know that we had one person cancel because of the peanut allergy concern - if that was you please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and I will see what I can do for you.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> No - this is not the surprise announcement Kevin is teasing about.....



Canceled because of peanuts? You're kidding right?


----------



## tlcoke

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> We've received several emails from folks concerned about the peanuts being served at the TSM party and potential allergy issues. As a result we have removed the boiled peanuts from the menu for that night and replaced them with something both Kevin and Pete love - Caramel Corn!!!
> 
> I know that we had one person cancel because of the peanut allergy concern - if that was you please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and I will see what I can do for you.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> No - this is not the surprise announcement Kevin is teasing about.....



 Caramel Corn
Good Substitution Choice 



Launchpad11B said:


> Canceled because of peanuts? You're kidding right?



Severe Nut Allergies are deadly.  Even the slightest cross contamination from the oil in the nuts can send someone into anaphylactic shock.

*Example:* _You eat peanuts, getting peanut oil on your hands, you touch railing in ride queue or trigger on the ride, the person with the nut allergy touches spot you touched, gets oil on skin and goes into anaphylactic shock._  (this is an extreme example, but can cause a reaction in some people)

Usually people with severe allergies carry Epi Pens, to buy them time to get to the hospital in case of a reaction.  The person probably didn't want to risk a trip to the hospital, from being exposed to the possible risk on contact with the peanuts.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> SINGLE DIGIT DANCE
> 
> 9 days til DAP!
> 
> I think that this will be my most important post of the day.
> 
> I only have two meetings scheduled for today so I should be able to hang around for the better part of the day.  Can't say that for the rest of the week.
> 
> We are supposed to have sunshine today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!




Woo Hoo!!!
​


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!

Right now, I have a very slow day ahead of me, I currently only have 1 job in the queue to work on, so I should be online more today.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

disneydreamgirl said:


> Just checking in...had some computer issues earlier...very excited about the pending announcement!!! This trip just gets better and better.
> 
> For those of you not on the MVMCP thread, a meet has been suggested by the rose garden to watch the 9:30 fireworks and 10:30 parade as a group on December 13. If you're interested, here is the link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2324022
> 
> Gotta get to bed...get some sleep Nikki!


Ugh! I didn't even know there WAS a MVMCP thread!  I have way too much catching up to do!  Thanks for the link! 


exwdwcm said:


> started packing tonight and while doing laundry, the washer decided to give out. just lovely. time to buy a new one this weekend if we can find the time. great timing huh? i have to pack 10 days worth of clothes and no washer! darn the luck.


Isn't it just like that with bad timing?  It sucks that it has to happen at all but if it had just been last week, you could've got in on the good black Friday deals.  Bummer.
Tomorrow is the big day - we'll be finding out the news!!!
John and Kat - have fun in the MK today!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Wrapping up the workday peeps and heading for the T-day leftovers!
> 
> Need gravy!



ugh- made turkey/wild rice soup for dinner last night and put the rest in tupperware to cool off. Guess what was still sitting on the counter this AM. Bummer!

I think tonight is turkey potpie.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all. I gave up on the Patriots  and went to bed about 11 last night. I have to teach a lab all day so, I will not be around much.  See all of you tonight.


----------



## firsttimemom

Aaaaaaaaand our updated accuweather forecast for ORLANDO is:


                         Thurs 12/10




                             Not as warm with rain (booooooooooo!)

                             Low: 54 °F
                             High: 70 °F


Fri 12/11




                             Mostly sunny thumbsup2)

                             Low: 51 °F
                             High: 76 °F


Sat 12/12




                             Sunshine woohoo

                             Low: 51 °F
                             High: 72 °F


Sun 12/13                                                      





                             Sunshinesanta
                             Low: 52 °F
                             High: 72 °F



Mon 12/14                       





                             Partly sunny cloud9

                             Low: 51 °F
                             High: 76 °F


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> SINGLE DIGIT DANCE
> 
> 9 days til DAP!
> 
> I think that this will be my most important post of the day.
> 
> I only have two meetings scheduled for today so I should be able to hang around for the better part of the day.  Can't say that for the rest of the week.
> 
> We are supposed to have sunshine today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Well if that just doesn't sound like a good day, I don't know what is!!  Have a great one, Anne!


----------



## AnneR

> I think tonight is turkey potpie.



That's the plan for my house tonight too!  This will do it for the leftover turkey.  Of course, it will be a crazy night with basketball practice for one and Holiday Chorus rehearsal for the other.  Don't you just love how every group and activity needs to schedule something for the holiday season so every minute ends up packed with something.


----------



## kimisabella

firsttimemom said:


> Aaaaaaaaand our updated accuweather forecast for ORLANDO is:
> 
> 
> Thurs 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as warm with rain (booooooooooo!)
> 
> Low: 54 °F
> High: 70 °F
> 
> 
> Fri 12/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly sunny thumbsup2)
> 
> Low: 51 °F
> High: 76 °F
> 
> 
> Sat 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine woohoo
> 
> Low: 51 °F
> High: 72 °F
> 
> 
> Sun 12/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshinesanta
> Low: 52 °F
> High: 72 °F
> 
> 
> 
> Mon 12/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly sunny cloud9
> 
> Low: 51 °F
> High: 76 °F




hmmmmm.....weather.com is showing a different forecast.  One with no rain, and warmer temps, and I like that one better .  It's probably still too far out to even go by either of them.  We will have a great time no matter what!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> How about this. I buy Dodie a drink, she buys Todd a drink, and he buys me a drink?



I think we have reached an accord!



tlcoke said:


> I haven't figured out the jacket, the label say "1928 for Disney"  I am not sure who the bull dog character is or if these are early renditions of the characters.  Mickey has a more early look to his face.





TheBeadPirate said:


> Isn't he in the Goofy movies too? The neighbor?





barrbr said:


> There is a character that is very similar looking that is in the current "Mickey Mouse Clubhouse" on the disney channel that is just named Pete I believe.



Yup. Certainly Pete. Pete play the role of Peg Legged Pete in Steamboat Willie. He was a real baddy back then, always trying to steal Minnie and cause a ruckus in Mickey's plans. In the 90's he was Goofy's neighbor on Goof Troop and in Goofy's movies. Pete had more moral issues and made bad choices instead of trying to pillage and plunder.



k5jmh said:


> TSM shoot-out between Meg Croften and Pete!!!



The first thing that popped into my head this morning was Meg Crofton giving us a personalized tour of Pixar Place. And the party go-ers all carrying little buckets and rags.


----------



## jeanigor

Awesome job on the shirts and magnets Tracey!!! I didn't do magnets.



firsttimemom said:


> Aaaaaaaaand our updated accuweather forecast for ORLANDO is:
> 
> 
> Thurs 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as warm with rain (booooooooooo!)
> 
> Low: 54 °F
> High: 70 °F
> 
> 
> Fri 12/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly sunny thumbsup2)
> 
> Low: 51 °F
> High: 76 °F
> 
> 
> Sat 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine woohoo
> 
> Low: 51 °F
> High: 72 °F
> 
> 
> Sun 12/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshinesanta
> Low: 52 °F
> High: 72 °F
> 
> 
> 
> Mon 12/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly sunny cloud9
> 
> Low: 51 °F
> High: 76 °F



Still better than highs in the 50's.
And rain at Disney is fun.

*Puddle Patrol!!!*


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> hmmmmm.....weather.com is showing a different forecast.  One with no rain, and warmer temps, and I like that one better .  It's probably still too far out to even go by either of them.  We will have a great time no matter what!




I'm all for it being warmer! Still trying to decide the correct proportion of shorts to capris to jeans. And then there's the whole short sleeve tee/long sleeve tee/sweater conundrum.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Still better than highs in the 50's.
> And rain at Disney is fun.
> 
> *Puddle Patrol!!!*



I have been worrying about low's in the 50's - I will need to have warm clothes to manage that temperature - of course this morning was in the 30's.  I think I will be happy with low's in the 50's

Rain in Disney as long as it is warm


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Awesome job on the shirts and magnets Tracey!!! I didn't do magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> Still better than highs in the 50's.
> And rain at Disney is fun.
> 
> *Puddle Patrol!!!*



we've been caught in some serious downpours- usually at the MK. The area outside Pirates floods quite nicely which makes for some good splashing.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> we've been caught in some serious downpours- usually at the MK. The area outside Pirates floods quite nicely which makes for some good splashing.



I like your style.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> I can not tell a lie.
> 
> I really do love it.
> 
> But let me ask you.....is it worth being teased?



I think we are going to have to start referring to Kevin as the Big Tease (with apologies to the Big Cheese).  

Still, I'm looking forward to this week's podcast to find out what it is.  



DisneyKevin said:


> Lobster Chowder is only on Fridays.
> 
> Clam Chowder us available every day.



Kevin, Just curious if you've ever tried the Lobster Bisque at the Yacthsman.  Its one of our favorites.  



WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> We've received several emails from folks concerned about the peanuts being served at the TSM party and potential allergy issues. As a result we have removed the boiled peanuts from the menu for that night and replaced them with something both Kevin and Pete love - Caramel Corn!!!
> 
> I know that we had one person cancel because of the peanut allergy concern - if that was you please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and I will see what I can do for you.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> No - this is not the surprise announcement Kevin is teasing about.....



Wow - something better than Caramel Corn?  This is big!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> SINGLE DIGIT DANCE
> 
> 9 days til DAP!
> 
> I think that this will be my most important post of the day.
> 
> I only have two meetings scheduled for today so I should be able to hang around for the better part of the day.  Can't say that for the rest of the week.
> 
> We are supposed to have sunshine today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
I hope you all have a great day! 
Today we are checking into BLT, then heading to MK this afternoon.
I am going to try and break away from the others this afternoon and go to Celebration to see New Moon!
Then dinner tonight at Chef Mickey's!


----------



## wildfan1473

Good morning all!

I feel like I have abandoned everyone, and so close to our party next week too!  I have been very busy, trying to get laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping and committee meetings and scouts and oh my!  everything done before I leave.  And, I've pretty much lost my laptop, which usually hangs out in the kitchen with me so I can bop in and out all day, now I'm stuck witht the desktop in the dungeon office.  

I at least wanted to report that the surgery for DH's aunt went extremely well yesterday.  The tumor was 3 times the size they thought it was, roughly 3 stacked golf balls sitting in her brain.  They got most of it out without disrupting her motor skill abilities.  Her first words to her husband when they woke her up last night were "we did it."  

I will try and get caught up a little later, I have 9 loads of laundry sitting on my bed to get folded and put away  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## hideeh

Good Morning!  

I like the weather.com forecast better than accuweather too. BUT I will not complain. The weather in Orlando will be better than the snow we have here this morning. Marilee is getting slammed with lake effect snow. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I feel like I have abandoned everyone, and so close to our party next week too!  I have been very busy, trying to get laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping and committee meetings and scouts and oh my!  everything done before I leave.  And, I've pretty much lost my laptop, which usually hangs out in the kitchen with me so I can bop in and out all day, now I'm stuck witht the desktop in the dungeon office.
> 
> I at least wanted to report that the surgery for DH's aunt went extremely well yesterday.  The tumor was 3 times the size they thought it was, roughly 3 stacked golf balls sitting in her brain.  They got most of it out without disrupting her motor skill abilities.  Her first words to her husband when they woke her up last night were "we did it."
> 
> I will try and get caught up a little later, I have 9 loads of laundry sitting on my bed to get folded and put away
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



So happy to hear the good news!!!


----------



## spaddy

exwdwcm said:


> started packing tonight and while doing laundry, the washer decided to give out.  just lovely.   time to buy a new one this weekend if we can find the time.   great timing huh?  i have to pack 10 days worth of clothes and no washer! darn the luck.



Ugh, that stinks.  Now I am afraid mine is going to break.  My washer has broken on me many times.



firsttimemom said:


> I'm all for it being warmer! Still trying to decide the correct proportion of shorts to capris to jeans. And then there's the whole short sleeve tee/long sleeve tee/sweater conundrum.



I am still debating.  I guess I better start trying on some shorts.  



katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I hope you all have a great day!
> Today we are checking into BLT, then heading to MK this afternoon.
> I am going to try and break away from the others this afternoon and go to Celebration to see New Moon!
> Then dinner tonight at Chef Mickey's!



Have great day.  Can't wait to hear about Chef Mickey's and BLT.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tlcoke said:


> Caramel Corn
> Good Substitution Choice
> 
> 
> 
> Severe Nut Allergies are deadly.  Even the slightest cross contamination from the oil in the nuts can send someone into anaphylactic shock.
> 
> *Example:* _You eat peanuts, getting peanut oil on your hands, you touch railing in ride queue or trigger on the ride, the person with the nut allergy touches spot you touched, gets oil on skin and goes into anaphylactic shock._  (this is an extreme example, but can cause a reaction in some people)
> 
> Usually people with severe allergies carry Epi Pens, to buy them time to get to the hospital in case of a reaction.  The person probably didn't want to risk a trip to the hospital, from being exposed to the possible risk on contact with the peanuts.



Thank you for the medical update about the dangers of peanut allergies.
If you're severely allergic to peanuts then don't eat them or come into contact with them. Maybe that person should never leave their house for fear of peanuts. You can get killed in your car driving to the party too, are you going to cancel for that? Peanuts are sold all over Disney property on a daily basis, how is this different from the snacks at the TSM party?


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I am still debating.  I guess I better start trying on some shorts.



Because I am extremely thrifty, (cheap) I am going to go buy some shorts today. Clearance sales!!! Probably still wear jeans, but can't hurt to have an extra pair of shorts, just in case. And I will wear them next summer if I don't wear them now.


----------



## AnneR

Successful day at work -

Mission Accomplished - paper control complete.  I can now work at my desk again!

One more thing to check off the list before DAP.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I feel like I have abandoned everyone, and so close to our party next week too!  I have been very busy, trying to get laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping and committee meetings and scouts and oh my!  everything done before I leave.  And, I've pretty much lost my laptop, which usually hangs out in the kitchen with me so I can bop in and out all day, now I'm stuck witht the desktop in the dungeon office.
> 
> I at least wanted to report that the surgery for DH's aunt went extremely well yesterday.  The tumor was 3 times the size they thought it was, roughly 3 stacked golf balls sitting in her brain.  They got most of it out without disrupting her motor skill abilities.  Her first words to her husband when they woke her up last night were "we did it."
> 
> I will try and get caught up a little later, I have 9 loads of laundry sitting on my bed to get folded and put away
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Jennifer - very glad to hear the DH's aunts surgery was successful.

Don't forget to breath while you are tackling all of your tasks before DAP.


----------



## ADP

Morning Peeps!  

Looking forward to seeing all of you real soon!  

BTW - HAPPY DECEMBER!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I feel like I have abandoned everyone, and so close to our party next week too!  I have been very busy, trying to get laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping and committee meetings and scouts and oh my!  everything done before I leave.  And, I've pretty much lost my laptop, which usually hangs out in the kitchen with me so I can bop in and out all day, now I'm stuck witht the desktop in the dungeon office.
> 
> I at least wanted to report that the surgery for DH's aunt went extremely well yesterday.  The tumor was 3 times the size they thought it was, roughly 3 stacked golf balls sitting in her brain.  They got most of it out without disrupting her motor skill abilities.  Her first words to her husband when they woke her up last night were "we did it."
> 
> I will try and get caught up a little later, I have 9 loads of laundry sitting on my bed to get folded and put away
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Fantastic news Jennifer! 

At least you have your laundry washed and dried. I'm still in the middle of piles of dirty clothes.


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all of you real soon!
> 
> BTW - HAPPY DECEMBER!!!



Whoa DAP!!!!
But not like you would say 'whoa' to a horse to get him to slow down.


----------



## exwdwcm

wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I
> I at least wanted to report that the surgery for DH's aunt went extremely well yesterday. The tumor was 3 times the size they thought it was, roughly 3 stacked golf balls sitting in her brain. They got most of it out without disrupting her motor skill abilities. Her first words to her husband when they woke her up last night were "we did it."
> 
> I will try and get caught up a little later, I have 9 loads of laundry sitting on my bed to get folded and put away
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Jennifer- Great news!!!  hope she continues to heal and recover quickly!





spaddy said:


> Ugh, that stinks. Now I am afraid mine is going to break. My washer has broken on me many times.


LOL- well DH likes to buy the cheapo $300 washer from Sam's or the Sears Outlet,  and I wash a LOT!   We actually got a nicer dryer when it gave out about 6 months ago.   So now maybe he will spend a bit more for a nicer washer!?  maybe?  I can hope, right?



AnneR said:


> Successful day at work -
> 
> Mission Accomplished - paper control complete. I can now work at my desk again!
> 
> One more thing to check off the list before DAP.


woo hoo!

try and check in again this am, it wouldn't let me yesterday, i think i was a day beyond their version of 10 days out.   also gotta call and cancel a sci fi ressie since we booked an earlier time online.   i did start packing last night!  

this weekend is crazy, i have to bake for cookie exchange, swim class for DS, holiday luncheon, DH's work party (overnight at hotel), pedi/mani with mom/sisters and cookie exchange, buy DS new shoes at stride rite.   maybe i can fit in buying a washer at some point.


----------



## firsttimemom

WOO HOO! I got a great rate on a 1br at kidani for our january trip and then they lowered the rate even more. 45% off baby!!!


----------



## sah95

Hi everybody!!  I received my DAP tshirt in the mail yesterday!  I am extremely excited!  10 more days!!


----------



## spaddy

exwdwcm said:


> LOL- well DH likes to buy the cheapo $300 washer from Sam's or the Sears Outlet,  and I wash a LOT!   We actually got a nicer dryer when it gave out about 6 months ago.   So now maybe he will spend a bit more for a nicer washer!?  maybe?  I can hope, right?
> 
> try and check in again this am, it wouldn't let me yesterday, i think i was a day beyond their version of 10 days out.   also gotta call and cancel a sci fi ressie since we booked an earlier time online.   i did start packing last night!
> 
> this weekend is crazy, i have to bake for cookie exchange, swim class for DS, holiday luncheon, DH's work party (overnight at hotel), pedi/mani with mom/sisters and cookie exchange, buy DS new shoes at stride rite.   maybe i can fit in buying a washer at some point.



Good luck checking in online. 

I have a very expensive washer and it still broke.

I should probably get my son a new pair of shoes.  He really wanted to get Sketchers for the last 2 years and I finally gave in, but I don't think they are very comfortable.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Launchpad11B said:


> Canceled because of peanuts? You're kidding right?



Yup - one person cancelled very early on because their child (can't remember if it was a boy or a girl) was highly allergic to peanuts and didn't want to take a chance.

At the time I didn't realize how many people have allergies to nuts and/or how severe they can be.  After several more emails from folks concerned about this we decided to just switch them out.  I think Caramel Corn will be better any way.

I just feel bad because I can't remember the name of the person who cancelled and I can't find our email exchange about it.

So if you cancelled becuase of the peanuts please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com

If you think you know who this person is please PM me or email me.


----------



## jeanigor

[/harp music]


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! 

I am packing a little bit of everything. The weather can change alot between now and next week, so I'm not really worried about what it says now. 

Jennifer-That is great news! I hope she gets better soon. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I hope you all have a great day!
> Today we are checking into BLT, then heading to MK this afternoon.
> I am going to try and break away from the others this afternoon and go to Celebration to see New Moon!
> Then dinner tonight at Chef Mickey's!



Have fun this afternoon. I hope to see it before I leave next week.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Wow, Jennifer!  Glad to hear things went well - that was quite the mass!

...and good luck with your laundry.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

*1000!*


​


----------



## jeanigor

disneydreamgirl said:


> *1000!*
> 
> 
> ​



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## wdwscout

disneydreamgirl said:


> *1000!*
> 
> 
> ​



Congrats!!


----------



## Renysmom

firsttimemom said:


> Aaaaaaaaand our updated accuweather forecast for ORLANDO is:





firsttimemom said:


> I'm all for it being warmer! Still trying to decide the correct proportion of shorts to capris to jeans. And then there's the whole short sleeve tee/long sleeve tee/sweater conundrum.





AnneR said:


> I have been worrying about low's in the 50's - I will need to have warm clothes to manage that temperature - of course this morning was in the 30's.  I think I will be happy with low's in the 50's
> 
> Rain in Disney as long as it is warm



I always end up stressing about what to pack when we go this time of the year.  I get cold very, very easily so I pack from shorts and Tshirts to jeans and sweaters and always, always pack a hat and gloves.  I wasn't going to check a bag but since I can for free I've just decided to pack this way again so that I can stop stressing. 

Since we rarely return to the room,  I always bring a tote bag and put a set of warm clothes in it and throw that in a locker for whatever park we will be in to wear after dark just in case it gets cooler that I can handle.  This has saved me many a night and  many $$'s


----------



## Renysmom

ADP said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all of you real soon!
> 
> BTW - HAPPY DECEMBER!!!



Hi Aaron


----------



## Renysmom

disneydreamgirl said:


> *1000!*
> 
> 
> ​





Congrats to you!!  Keep it up


----------



## DVCsince02

Post count party!


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Post count party!


----------



## aspen37

disneydreamgirl said:


> *1000!*
> 
> 
> ​



Congrats on 1000!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Post count party!



Two more to go!!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


>



One more for you to get to 2500!!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Two more to go!!!



Wonder what I should do to celebrate?


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


>



Congrats!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> One more for you to get to 2500!!



I was watching Jen's missed mine.

This is 2500


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


>



Woo Hoo!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


>



Perfect way to Shake It! BAKE It! Celebrate It!


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


>



Congrats on 8000!!!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DVCsince02 said:


>





AnneR said:


> I was watching Jen's missed mine.
> 
> This is 2500



Congrats!!!

Finally figured out multi-quoting...was making it way harder than it is!


----------



## jeanigor

For those without a Facebook or Facebook at work:

Pete's status, adding to the taunt:

"Had a GREAT meeting with Disney event services yesterday in advance of our party next week. This is going to be something else!!"


----------



## jeanigor

disneydreamgirl said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Finally figured out multi-quoting...was making it way harder than it is!



Good job!


----------



## hideeh

Jen, Pam, and Anne Congratulations on your monumental post counts!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## wildfan1473

Congrats Jen, Pam & Anne! ​




You have included 39 images in your message. You are limited to using 25 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> Jen, Pam, and Anne Congratulations on your monumental post counts!  Woo Hoo!



You'll get there one day, too.

One. Post. At. A. Time.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

jeanigor said:


> For those without a Facebook or Facebook at work:
> 
> Pete's status, adding to the taunt:
> 
> "Had a GREAT meeting with Disney event services yesterday in advance of our party next week. This is going to be something else!!"



What time is the podcast usually posted?  I'm so excited to hear what the big news is.  I have to be on the road most of tomorrow, so I'm hoping for first thing...iTunes is notoriously late for accessing the podcast, but I'm sure I can count on someone to listen and fill us in?!


----------



## Dodie

Yay Jen! Congratulations on number 8000!!!!  (I've been here over ten years and just managed to crack 6K last year.)


----------



## jeanigor

disneydreamgirl said:


> What time is the podcast usually posted?  I'm so excited to hear what the big news is.  I have to be on the road most of tomorrow, so I'm hoping for first thing...iTunes is notoriously late for accessing the podcast, but I'm sure I can count on someone to listen and fill us in?!



It varies on when its up.

But Kevin assured us that as soon as we knew about it, we'd be posting about it!


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> You'll get there one day, too.
> 
> One. Post. At. A. Time.



Like this........



Congrats Pam!


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> You'll get there one day, too.
> 
> One. Post. At. A. Time.



Congrats Jen!


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> You'll get there one day, too.
> 
> One. Post. At. A. Time.



Congrats Anne!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

jeanigor said:


> It varies on when its up.
> 
> But Kevin assured us that as soon as we knew about it, we'd be posting about it!



Well, if it is after 7 a.m. tomorrow, I'm counting on you to hook this sister up!


----------



## jeanigor

Shucks, I knew you liked me Heidi.....


----------



## jeanigor

disneydreamgirl said:


> Well, if it is after 7 a.m. tomorrow, I'm counting on you to hook this sister up!



Be glad to hook up a fellow birthmonth celebrator neighbour!


----------



## Annette_VA

Congrats to all of those w/ momentous post counts!  

Pete had better have the show up early, now that he's into the taunting on FB!


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Whoa DAP!!!!
> But not like you would say 'whoa' to a horse to get him to slow down.


Did someone say "Horse"....  *Go Colts!!!  *



Renysmom said:


> Hi Aaron


----------



## firsttimemom

Congrats Anne, Pam and Jen! 

Add me to the list of those on pins and needles waiting for the show to go up. why does tomorrow seem so far away??


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> Shucks, I knew you liked me Heidi.....



How could I not with you being Famous and all.................


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> :
> 
> *1000!*
> 
> :
> ​



Pam - Congrats on 1000 Posts!!



DVCsince02 said:


>



Jen - Congrats on 8000 posts



AnneR said:


> I was watching Jen's missed mine.
> 
> This is 2500



Anne - Congrats on 2500 posts


----------



## spaddy

I am so excited for the show to go up tomorrow.  I am even getting nervous that Kevin hasn't posted the "We are recording now" thread.  What if they don't record today?I must know by tomorrow.

ETA: I guess I missed the thread 10 minutes ago.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> I am so excited for the show to go up tomorrow.  I am even getting nervous that Kevin hasn't posted the "We are recording now" thread.  What if they don't record today?I must know by tomorrow.
> 
> ETA: I guess I missed the thread 10 minutes ago.



Anne, he started a thread a few minutes ago.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hey Todd!

THanks for your help today on FB!


My FE people on our Christmas cruise thank you too.


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> Anne, he started a thread a few minutes ago.



Hehe.  I saw that after I posted it.  Sometimes I just keep this page open and refresh.


----------



## tlcoke

I am loving those "_*other duties as assigned*_" projects.  Nothing like looking at How much Paper you have ordered over a year's period and compiling a spread sheet that tallies the total purchases of every paper we have ordered.  Wouldn't be so bad, if we only ordered from 1 source, but we order from 4 different sources.


----------



## exwdwcm

happy post counts all!

i am so not motivated to work right now.   but i gotta get to it!


----------



## DVCsince02

Congrats to the post count achievers!


----------



## Renysmom

Annette_VA said:


> Congrats to all of those w/ momentous post counts!
> 
> Pete had better have the show up early, now that he's into the taunting on FB!





DVCsince02 said:


> Congrats to the post count achievers!



I think I need to hit 3000 between now and when I leave for DAP...Think I can do it??


----------



## Annette_VA

Renysmom said:


> I think I need to hit 3000 between now and when I leave for DAP...Think I can do it??



Go for it!!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> I think I need to hit 3000 between now and when I leave for DAP...Think I can do it??



We get you to 3000 and me to 2500 in 9 days, it's doable as long as my internet at home cooperates.


----------



## firsttimemom

Renysmom said:


> I think I need to hit 3000 between now and when I leave for DAP...Think I can do it??





tlcoke said:


> We get you to 3000 and me to 2500 in 9 days, it's doable as long as my internet at home cooperates.



let the posting begin!


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> let the posting begin!



Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## sah95

Renysmom said:


> I think I need to hit 3000 between now and when I leave for DAP...Think I can do it??



YES YOU CAN!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Yikes, It is supposed to snow here in Houston on Friday.  I think I will work from home that day.


----------



## sah95

k5jmh said:


> Yikes, It is supposed to snow here in Houston on Friday.  I think I will work from home that day.



WHAT???


----------



## Bornteach

tlcoke said:


> I haven't figured out the jacket, the label say "1928 for Disney"  I am not sure who the bull dog character is or if these are early renditions of the characters.  Mickey has a more early look to his face.



Tracey-  That is actually Pete and believe it or not, he is a cat!


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> Yikes, It is supposed to snow here in Houston on Friday.  I think I will work from home that day.



Friday's weather for Metro Detroit:
High 31°
Low 20°
30% Chance of Snow.
Mostly Cloudy.


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> Yikes, It is supposed to snow here in Houston on Friday.  I think I will work from home that day.



Got horse?


----------



## WebmasterMike

georgemoe said:


> Got horse?


No kidding.  The people in Houston do not know how to drive in any kind of freezing wet stuff.  It looks like Black-Ice Friday.


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> Friday's weather for Metro Detroit:
> High 31°
> Low 20°
> 30% Chance of Snow.
> Mostly Cloudy.



It should be warmer in Lima, OH.


----------



## tlcoke

Bornteach said:


> Tracey-  That is actually Pete and believe it or not, he is a cat!



Looking at the jacket, he sure looks like a Bulldog.


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> No kidding.  The people in Houston do not know how to drive in any kind of freezing wet stuff.  It looks like Black-Ice Friday.



I hear ya Mike.  I used to make frequent work visits to Albuquerque years ago during the winter. A few times they had freak ice and snow storms. A couple flakes of snow and they couldn't drive. 

During those visits I became the taxi driver so people could leave their cars at the office.


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


>



 Hi Brandie!!  
How's work going?


----------



## scarlett873

tlcoke said:


> Hi Brandie!!
> How's work going?


It's going...today was my first day on my own in the office. A wee bit intimidating, but I survived and left everything still standing when I left!


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> It's going...today was my first day on my own in the office. A wee bit intimidating, but I survived and left everything still standing when I left!



That is always a good thing.


----------



## OKW Lover

scarlett873 said:


>



Hi Brandie.  See you in just a few days!!


----------



## exwdwcm

going to really dread driving home in this crappy rainy weather and of course DH left me in the lowered stang with the not so great tires today.


----------



## tlcoke

I am getting ready to head for home, I be back on later if my internet at home cooperates.


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> I always end up stressing about what to pack when we go this time of the year.  I get cold very, very easily so I pack from shorts and Tshirts to jeans and sweaters and always, always pack a hat and gloves.  I wasn't going to check a bag but since I can for free I've just decided to pack this way again so that I can stop stressing.
> 
> Since we rarely return to the room,  I always bring a tote bag and put a set of warm clothes in it and throw that in a locker for whatever park we will be in to wear after dark just in case it gets cooler that I can handle.  This has saved me many a night and  many $$'s



Most of my favorite Disney clothes have a story of how they were purchased to prevent hypothermia. Pam has a pair of sweatpants that I bought her after she was soaked to the bone on Kali River Rapids. It was one of those days that wasn't cold, but wasn't warm either.  Once you got wet it was a different story...



jeanigor said:


> For those without a Facebook or Facebook at work:
> 
> Pete's status, adding to the taunt:
> 
> "Had a GREAT meeting with Disney event services yesterday in advance of our party next week. This is going to be something else!!"



I am dying to find out what this is because if it tops Marty Sklar I might just have a coronary.

Work really sucks today.  Catching up on the days activities has cheered me up (at least until the next person gets on my nerves)

Crying is pretty much guaranteed tomorrow. I just looked at the schedule and I am on the ER with the crier we haven't fired (yet). Should be fun.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Most of my favorite Disney clothes have a story of how they were purchased to prevent hypothermia. Pam has a pair of sweatpants that I bought her after she was soaked to the bone on Kali River Rapids. It was one of those days that wasn't cold, but wasn't warm either.  Once you got wet it was a different story...
> 
> 
> 
> I am dying to find out what this is because if it tops Marty Sklar I might just have a coronary.
> 
> Work really sucks today.  Catching up on the days activities has cheered me up (at least until the next person gets on my nerves)
> 
> Crying is pretty much guaranteed tomorrow. I just looked at the schedule and I am on the ER with the crier we haven't fired (yet). Should be fun.


Your mantra tomorrow -

I can survive anything - just eight more days, eight more days.


----------



## scarlett873

Renysmom said:


> I always end up stressing about what to pack when we go this time of the year.  I get cold very, very easily so I pack from shorts and Tshirts to jeans and sweaters and always, always pack a hat and gloves.  I wasn't going to check a bag but since I can for free I've just decided to pack this way again so that I can stop stressing.
> 
> Since we rarely return to the room,  I always bring a tote bag and put a set of warm clothes in it and throw that in a locker for whatever park we will be in to wear after dark just in case it gets cooler that I can handle.  This has saved me many a night and  many $$'s



Jen and I were just talking about this earlier today...Since we'll have a car, we talked about just storing our some warmer clothes in the car as a just in case. But she had also mentioned the locker option too! 

Anyone know how late we can keep our stuff in the lockers during the TSM party? Since we'll be there post-park closing...I wouldn't want to lose our stuff! But I also don't want to carry it around with us all night at the party. Jen? Thoughts??


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Jen and I were just talking about this earlier today...Since we'll have a car, we talked about just storing our some warmer clothes in the car as a just in case. But she had also mentioned the locker option too!
> 
> Anyone know how late we can keep our stuff in the lockers during the TSM party? Since we'll be there post-park closing...I wouldn't want to lose our stuff! But I also don't want to carry it around with us all night at the party. Jen? Thoughts??



Backpack?


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Backpack?


Ack...I just didn't want to carry it all day... But I'm thinking that I may have no choice...so PCC 1.0 FE bag it is!!! I think that I should be able to stick a pair of jeans in there without it being too heavy...I can always rent a locker during the day to put our cold weather gear into and once we change, the lighter weight clothes won't be much of a burden...


----------



## shellyminnie

Online check-in is done!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

shellyminnie said:


> Online check-in is done!!


Did you request the room with the cistern?


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> Backpack?


Who is up for a Locker Share?


----------



## Renysmom

sah95 said:


> YES YOU CAN!!!



Thanks for the vote of confidence (or for thinking I talk alot  )

Here we go!


----------



## Renysmom

k5jmh said:


> Yikes, It is supposed to snow here in Houston on Friday.  I think I will work from home that day.



They said we may get snow showers on Saturday. It never snows here (why can't it be on Friday, we could get a snow day)


----------



## shellyminnie

UrsulasShadow said:


> Did you request the room with the cistern?



Of course!! Where else is Will going to sleep??


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


>



  Did you have a good day Brandie?


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> Most of my favorite Disney clothes have a story of how they were purchased to prevent hypothermia. Pam has a pair of sweatpants that I bought her after she was soaked to the bone on Kali River Rapids. It was one of those days that wasn't cold, but wasn't warm either.  Once you got wet it was a different story...



Thanks for reminding me that I bought a great WARM pair of DCL sweats on the cruise last month (how did it already get to be last month?) anyway, they are super warm and comfy.  Off to put them in the DAP pile


----------



## jeanigor

Went out and bought three pair of shorts due to the predicted warmer weather. Even if I don't get any use out of them this trip, I can in May or October. (Or even around here if the weather gets nice...)

Most exciting part, I saved $105 off the original price. Also that everyone in the store thought I was nuts for wanting shorts.


----------



## jeanigor

Pete Facebooked that Apple approved the "Project X" app....he says look for it in the next couple of days.


----------



## kathrna

Congratulations on all the post count achievements!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

scarlett873 said:


> Jen and I were just talking about this earlier today...Since we'll have a car, we talked about just storing our some warmer clothes in the car as a just in case. But she had also mentioned the locker option too!
> 
> Anyone know how late we can keep our stuff in the lockers during the TSM party? Since we'll be there post-park closing...I wouldn't want to lose our stuff! But I also don't want to carry it around with us all night at the party. Jen? Thoughts??



Why not just wear jeans during the day and put a sweatshirt in your bag? We did that during our last December trip and it worked out fine.


----------



## mommyceratops

jeanigor said:


> Went out and bought three pair of shorts due to the predicted warmer weather. Even if I don't get any use out of them this trip, I can in May or October. (Or even around here if the weather gets nice...)
> 
> Most exciting part, I saved $105 off the original price. Also that everyone in the store thought I was nuts for wanting shorts.



What about the Mickey boxers?????


----------



## mommyceratops

I tried to catch up... no such luck. 

Good and bad after Monday (the bad) I am unemployed but (the good) I will be on the boards more!


----------



## jeanigor

mommyceratops said:


> What about the Mickey boxers?????



I don't want to be asked to leave the park for indecent exposure. We'll leave that up to other DISers...



mommyceratops said:


> I tried to catch up... no such luck.
> 
> Good and bad after Monday (the bad) I am unemployed but (the good) I will be on the boards more!



Boo. And Yay!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Pete Facebooked that Apple approved the "Project X" app....he says look for it in the next couple of days.



Woo Hoo!!! Good news


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Jen and I were just talking about this earlier today...Since we'll have a car, we talked about just storing our some warmer clothes in the car as a just in case. But she had also mentioned the locker option too!
> 
> Anyone know how late we can keep our stuff in the lockers during the TSM party? Since we'll be there post-park closing...I wouldn't want to lose our stuff! But I also don't want to carry it around with us all night at the party. Jen? Thoughts??



I was going to stage my items in the car.  Seems the best thing to do and going to the lot won't be that inconvenient since you will only go a couple of times.


----------



## jeanigor

Do you see what I see?


----------



## tlcoke

mommyceratops said:


> I tried to catch up... no such luck.
> 
> Good and bad after Monday (the bad) I am unemployed but (the good) I will be on the boards more!



Todd can give you the nickel synopsis.


Welcome back to the boards.  I hope you find the perfect job for your needs.  I know you didn't care for the job responsibilities but liked being close to your kids all day.  Something is out there for you, just be patient.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I was going to stage my items in the car.  Seems the best thing to do and going to the lot won't be that inconvenient since you will only go a couple of times.



The trunk is my mobile wardrobe.


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> Jen and I were just talking about this earlier today...Since we'll have a car, we talked about just storing our some warmer clothes in the car as a just in case. But she had also mentioned the locker option too!
> 
> Anyone know how late we can keep our stuff in the lockers during the TSM party? Since we'll be there post-park closing...I wouldn't want to lose our stuff! But I also don't want to carry it around with us all night at the party. Jen? Thoughts??



I actually asked a CM about doing this last year. She said you won't be able to access the lockers after official park closing 



jeanigor said:


> Pete Facebooked that Apple approved the "Project X" app....he says look for it in the next couple of days.


woohoo!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Do you see what I see?


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Todd can give you the nickel synopsis.
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the boards.  I hope you find the perfect job for your needs.  I know you didn't care for the job responsibilities but liked being close to your kids all day.  Something is out there for you, just be patient.



For Kim, it will cost a quarter. She wants it done 'in costume'.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


>



Just up ahead a little more.....


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> For Kim, it will cost a quarter. She wants it done 'in costume'.




Just remember she is no unemployed.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Just up ahead a little more.....



Yes, it is within sight.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Do you see what I see?



my eyes are older than yours


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> my eyes are older than yours



Check the lower right hand corner...


----------



## jeanigor

I wonder who gets to pick a number....Kevin said a listener will get to pick a number...and that his/her head would explode.

I'm not sure if I want it to be me....tiaras don't fit so well on exploded heads.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Do you see what I see?



Page 200 isn't far away!


----------



## jeanigor

199?


----------



## AnneR

I believe my eyesight has suddenly improved


----------



## shellyminnie

All this talk of needing warm clothes, it's not going to be that cold!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I wonder who gets to pick a number....Kevin said a listener will get to pick a number...and that his/her head would explode.
> 
> I'm not sure if I want it to be me....tiaras don't fit so well on exploded heads.



I am pretty sure it's not me either.  Wonder who it is...


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Pete Facebooked that Apple approved the "Project X" app....he says look for it in the next couple of days.



YEA.. You guys are gonna love it based on what I saw on the special preview edition..  

We're gonna have it fr DAP


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Page 200 isn't far away!



Snagged...


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> I wonder who gets to pick a number....Kevin said a listener will get to pick a number...and that his/her head would explode.
> 
> I'm not sure if I want it to be me....tiaras don't fit so well on exploded heads.



I'm thinking someone won a spot on 2.0


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> All this talk of needing warm clothes, it's not going to be that cold!!



says the one who complains when the temperature drops...


----------



## tlcoke

Annette_VA said:


> I'm thinking someone won a spot on 2.0



I bet you are correct on that..


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> All this talk of needing warm clothes, it's not going to be that cold!!



70's are great but when it starts going lower I get cold.  I plan to have jeans, long sleeves and a jacket/sweatshirt for the evenings.  I will be very uncomfortable and grumpy if I am cold.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> YEA.. You guys are gonna love it based on what I saw on the special preview edition..
> 
> We're gonna have it fr DAP



I saw a glimpse of it in Beta, Can't wait to get it..


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> YEA.. You guys are gonna love it based on what I saw on the special preview edition..
> 
> We're gonna have it fr DAP



I would love it more if I had an iPhone. DP has one. We would get it for his, but he won't give me his phone for 6 days.....


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> 70's are great but when it starts going lower I get cold.  I plan to have jeans, long sleeves and a jacket/sweatshirt for the evenings.  I will be very uncomfortable and grumpy if I am cold.



I am planning on having clothes to layer.  Will finalize my packing list by Next Tuesday.


----------



## tlcoke

200?


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> I'm thinking someone won a spot on 2.0





tlcoke said:


> I bet you are correct on that..



Now I wish I could have picked a number.....


----------



## AnneR

getting closer...


----------



## tlcoke

Todd you just beat me for Page 200


----------



## tlcoke

12 more to go until 3000.


----------



## shellyminnie

tlcoke said:


> I am planning on having clothes to layer.  Will finalize my packing list by Next Tuesday.



Layering is definitely the way to go with this crazy Florida weather!!


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> Layering is definitely the way to go with this crazy Florida weather!!



It's the same way here in Kentuckiana this time of year.  I go to work with multiple layers then shed them once I get inside the building.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Layering is definitely the way to go with this crazy Florida weather!!



space heaters are life savers


----------



## jeanigor

Someone gave me a heads up viz FB, that Eticket is available on iTunes.....just sayin


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Now I wish I could have picked a number.....



I wish I could have picked a number too.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Someone gave me a heads up viz FB, that Eticket is available on iTunes.....just sayin



I just checked a few minutes ago and it wasn't there, I will check again.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Someone gave me a heads up viz FB, that Eticket is available on iTunes.....just sayin



I am booting up the other computer


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> space heaters are life savers



I hear ya. Two outside walls and a crummy office central heating system....


----------



## jeanigor

3k?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> space heaters are life savers



We have people who run space heaters in the summer because the air conditioning is too cold.


----------



## jeanigor

Now?????

I am sure someone has snagged it by now...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I hear ya. Two outside walls and a crummy office central heating system....



I'll raise you - three outside walls, a steel door, one heat vent in front of the window - and NO insulation in a 80 year old building.


----------



## tlcoke

just missed it again


----------



## Renysmom

3000


----------



## kathrna

Evening everyone!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> We have people who run space heaters in the summer because the air conditioning is too cold.



That would be me.


----------



## Dodie

All this talk of carrying backpacks and extra clothes... Whine. I am SPOILED. I never carry a backpack in the parks. Yes Jen - my PCC 1.0 bag is small and it will be perfect - you are correct  - but with no kids we just never haul stuff around.  So I'm whining about the thought of carrying extra clothes.

Whine over! Oh my goodness this thing is coming up on us fast now! I packed away my summer clothes this weekend and kept out a couple of pairs of capris and some short sleeve shirts. I don't think I'll need shorts for 70's, but I have one pair just in case.

I can't WAIT to hear tomorrow's show!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I hear ya. Two outside walls and a crummy office central heating system....



My office is the Bomb Shelter of the building... 
(i'll have to tell you the story about the Bomb Scare where they left me in the building...)


----------



## Renysmom

Maybe its just the update that is there?? Not sure how it works on iTunes?


----------



## Annette_VA

I just checked iTunes on my phone & no e-ticket yet


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Evening everyone!



Hi Kathy!!


----------



## tlcoke

Annette_VA said:


> I just checked iTunes on my phone & no e-ticket yet



I checked to..No Sighting yet.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hola compadres!

I got my fish extender list out for the cruise- now I can focus on DAP stuff!

Buttons

and beads

and blinkies

and embroidery

and I found Rick and I matching Tiara's- so we can follow along in the wake of greatness...........


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> All this talk of carrying backpacks and extra clothes... Whine. I am SPOILED. I never carry a backpack in the parks. Yes Jen - my PCC 1.0 bag is small and it will be perfect - you are correct  - but with no kids we just never haul stuff around.  So I'm whining about the thought of carrying extra clothes.
> 
> Whine over! Oh my goodness this thing is coming up on us fast now! I packed away my summer clothes this weekend and kept out a couple of pairs of capris and some short sleeve shirts. I don't think I'll need shorts for 70's, but I have one pair just in case.
> 
> I can't WAIT to hear tomorrow's show!!!



I usually have my waist pack, but I really want something smaller than the one I have.  I may hit Walmart down there and get one of the smaller ones they have.


----------



## AnneR

no eticket


just realized I did not download last weeks show - just listened


----------



## shellyminnie

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hola compadres!
> 
> I got my fish extender list out for the cruise- now I can focus on DAP stuff!
> 
> Buttons
> 
> and beads
> 
> and blinkies
> 
> and embroidery
> 
> and I found Rick and I matching Tiara's- so we can follow along in the wake of greatness...........



Ooooh . . .blinkies!! I  the blinkies!!


----------



## tlcoke

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hola compadres!
> 
> I got my fish extender list out for the cruise- now I can focus on DAP stuff!
> 
> Buttons
> 
> and beads
> 
> and blinkies
> 
> and embroidery
> 
> and I found Rick and I matching Tiara's- so we can follow along in the wake of greatness...........




Hi Lori!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Maybe its just the update that is there?? Not sure how it works on iTunes?



That is possible, I had three updates out there tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> I just checked iTunes on my phone & no e-ticket yet





tlcoke said:


> I checked to..No Sighting yet.



Maybe my source was mistaken. Maybe my source just broke the code and owes me a drink.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

tlcoke said:


> Hi Lori!!!



Hi Tracey!

and Shelly!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> That would be me.



My boss stole my space heater for his office.  My office doesn't need one, as it is the hottest place in the building in the summer.


----------



## shellyminnie

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hi Tracey!
> 
> and Shelly!



 Lori!!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hola compadres!
> 
> I got my fish extender list out for the cruise- now I can focus on DAP stuff!
> 
> Buttons
> 
> and beads
> 
> and blinkies
> 
> and embroidery
> 
> and I found Rick and I matching Tiara's- so we can follow along in the wake of greatness...........



You may rise and kiss the royal pinky....


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> My boss stole my space heater for his office.  My office doesn't need one, as it is the hottest place in the building in the summer.



Again - old building, need to warm it up in the morning, afternoons are usually ok - in the summer.  Ran it all day today, there is a distinct breeze if it is off


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Maybe my source was mistaken. Maybe my source just broke the code and owes me a drink.



    Wonder what version the new on is?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Again - old building, need to warm it up in the morning, afternoons are usually ok - in the summer.  Ran it all day today, there is a distinct breeze if it is off



We get the wind tunnel effect in our back hallway, where my office is.


----------



## tlcoke

Based on new facebook posts it is just the update that is out there thus far for eTicket.


----------



## shellyminnie

My room is the hottest in the building as it gets the heat coming in from the back door. So, it will probably be the coldest room in the building come winter because of the cold coming in the back door! I guess we'll find out . . .


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> We get the wind tunnel effect in our back hallway, where my office is.



No windtunnel but we have decided that there is a ghost who knocks once on my outside steel door whenever he feels like it.

Periodically, there is a knock on the door but no one is around, just a single rap.  Very creepy.


----------



## tlcoke

Corey posted that they are thinking of launching eTicket on Monday.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> No windtunnel but we have decided that there is a ghost who knocks once on my outside steel door whenever he feels like it.
> 
> Periodically, there is a knock on the door but no one is around, just a single rap.  Very creepy.



Sounds like the metal is expanding with the temperature changes in the building, but that would be creepy if you were there alone and were hearing noises.


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> My room is the hottest in the building as it gets the heat coming in from the back door. So, it will probably be the coldest room in the building come winter because of the cold coming in the back door! I guess we'll find out . . .



I have determined my office is no longer on a thermostat and the vent just blows air from outside, so in the summer it is warm air in the winter it is cold air.  I have the vent 98% blocked with just a very tiny outlet for airflow.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I have determined my office is no longer on a thermostat and the vent just blows air from outside, so in the summer it is warm air in the winter it is cold air.  I have the vent 98% blocked with just a very tiny outlet for airflow.



What is this airflow you refer to?


----------



## firsttimemom

Renysmom said:


> They said we may get snow showers on Saturday. It never snows here (why can't it be on Friday, we could get a snow day)




hmm- wonder how far north it might come.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> What is this airflow you refer to?



The hurricane force wind that comes through my vent.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Went out and bought three pair of shorts due to the predicted warmer weather. Even if I don't get any use out of them this trip, I can in May or October. (Or even around here if the weather gets nice...)
> 
> Most exciting part, I saved $105 off the original price. Also that everyone in the store thought I was nuts for wanting shorts.



I always say you gotta spend money to save money!


----------



## shellyminnie

tlcoke said:


> I have determined my office is no longer on a thermostat and the vent just blows air from outside, so in the summer it is warm air in the winter it is cold air.  I have the vent 98% blocked with just a very tiny outlet for airflow.



Luckily I have my own thermostat, so I can control it as much or as little as I want to! Right now it's set at 72 and it's still hot because of the heat coming through the door!


----------



## mainegal

Hey there, all you good DAPers!

I was at a meeting all day. Topic was personnel issues, policies and the like.

Policies should include a computer and internet use policy. I am sure it would say something about using company compluter or company time to do DIS boards and Facebook!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Pete Facebooked that Apple approved the "Project X" app....he says look for it in the next couple of days.



let the stalking begin!


----------



## mainegal

Todd, I am sure you will enjoy wearing your shorts. When I was at WDW last December, I wore shorts almost every day.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Hey there, all you good DAPers!
> 
> I was at a meeting all day. Topic was personnel issues, policies and the like.
> 
> Policies should include a computer and internet use policy. I am sure it would say something about using company compluter or company time to do DIS boards and Facebook!



Hi Lyn!!


----------



## jeanigor

The current top 10:
AnneR   	358
tlcoke 	283
katscradle 	230
jeanigor 	214
mainegal 	211
Launchpad11B 	111
georgemoe 	106
disneydreamgirl 	96
sshaw10060 	92
Renysmom 	87


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> The current top 10:
> AnneR   	358
> tlcoke 	283
> katscradle 	230
> jeanigor 	214
> *mainegal 	211*
> Launchpad11B 	111
> georgemoe 	106
> disneydreamgirl 	96
> sshaw10060 	92
> Renysmom 	87



I am _still _on this list, even after not being at a computer all day?!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> The current top 10:
> AnneR   	358
> tlcoke 	283
> katscradle 	230
> jeanigor 	214
> mainegal 	211
> Launchpad11B 	111
> georgemoe 	106
> disneydreamgirl 	96
> sshaw10060 	92
> Renysmom 	87



I am shocked I am still in 2nd place, with my internet at home out all last week and it is still acting sluggish.


----------



## sshaw10060

I just got home 15 hours after leaving for work. Today was an abysmal disaster. Some chance I will be the one to cry tomorrow. Only 9 days until DAP...


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Todd, I am sure you will enjoy wearing your shorts. When I was at WDW last December, I wore shorts almost every day.



I hope you aren't referring to the shorts picture I put up on facebook yesterday....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> What is this airflow you refer to?



Mine is coming directly from the door - and I made them re-do the weather stripping last year.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am shocked I am still in 2nd place, with my internet at home out all last week and it is still acting sluggish.



Long holiday weekend, we were very quiet from Wednesday on, now I do believe that this week will be different.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> I just got home 15 hours after leaving for work. Today was an abysmal disaster. Some chance I will be the one to cry tomorrow. Only 9 days until DAP...



Just keep your eye on next week and you will get through the rest of the week.  I expect a couple of potential long days next Monday & Tuesday before I take off for DAP.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> The current top 10:
> AnneR   	358
> tlcoke 	283
> katscradle 	230
> jeanigor 	214
> mainegal 	211
> Launchpad11B 	111
> georgemoe 	106
> disneydreamgirl 	96
> sshaw10060 	92
> Renysmom 	87



Top ten, top ten.. I am in the top ten... That never happens


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Long holiday weekend, we were very quiet from Wednesday on, now I do believe that this week will be different.



I would say the anticipation of the exciting time will keep us active for the next 7 days.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I would say the anticipation of the exciting time will keep us active for the next 7 days.



I do believe that we have taken this thread to over 200 pages we must take it to 250.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Top ten, top ten.. I am in the top ten... That never happens



That was my thought when I came in first on the last thread.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I do believe that we have taken this thread to over 200 pages we must take it to 250.



Why stop there, we have a full week..We may even get to 400 posts before DAP.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Just keep your eye on next week and you will get through the rest of the week.  I expect a couple of potential long days next Monday & Tuesday before I take off for DAP.



I suppose I ought to draft an e-mail and tell people in the office I am going on vacation....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I suppose I ought to draft an e-mail and tell people in the office I am going on vacation....



You could go low tech and post a note on your door.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I suppose I ought to draft an e-mail and tell people in the office I am going on vacation....



I do that the last few minutes of my last day, otherwise they hurry up and send me a bunch of work, that keeps me in the office until midnight before my vacation starts.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> I just got home 15 hours after leaving for work. Today was an abysmal disaster. Some chance I will be the one to cry tomorrow. Only 9 days until DAP...



aw Scott- I'm sorry you had a bad day and I hope tomorrow won't be as bad as you expect! Only 9 more days. Only 9 more days. Only 9 more days!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I do that the last few minutes of my last day, otherwise they hurry up and send me a bunch of work, that keeps me in the office until midnight before my vacation starts.



I have directly told all who need to know and am reminding them again this week.

I am not going to put out an email or put out of office on - this trip is too short and I will read email anyway.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I have directly told all who need to know and am reminding them again this week.
> 
> I am not going to put out an email or put out of office on - this trip is too short and I will read email anyway.



My co-workers know, but we have another office that feeds us work and they tend to panic when I take off, so I don't give them advance warning.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

sshaw10060 said:


> I just got home 15 hours after leaving for work. Today was an abysmal disaster. Some chance I will be the one to cry tomorrow. Only 9 days until DAP...



Keep thinking about DAP


----------



## tlcoke

The Boards are working again.... No thanks to TODD for breaking them...


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> The Boards are working again.... No thanks to TODD for breaking them...



How do we know _for sure _that Todd broke the boards?

He did admit to it pretty darn quickly!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> How do we know _for sure _that Todd broke the boards?
> 
> He did admit to it pretty darn quickly!



He was probably in the middle of a post when they went down.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I do believe that we have taken this thread to over 200 pages we must take it to 250.



Are you really still going to try for 250 tonight? 

I don't think I am going to be able to stay up and help you.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Are you really still going to try for 250 tonight?
> 
> I don't think I am going to be able to stay up and help you.



I think she meant before we leave for DAP...


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> He was probably in the middle of a post when they went down.



I was also trying to post.

And trying to read the other threds in another browser window.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I was also trying to post.
> 
> And trying to read the other threds in another browser window.



I was trying to refresh my screen when it stopped working.


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to call it a night here soon.


----------



## mainegal

Maybe it was the boards way of telling us to get some sleep?

You need your rest before DAP when you will get NO rest!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Maybe it was the boards way of telling us to get some sleep?
> 
> You need your rest before DAP when you will get NO rest!



I am at least going to get my 2200 posts tonight before signing off for the night.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thought it was my computer again!  

Did some prelim touring plans for our three park days in the meantime, so all is not lost!  

Have to get to bed now, though, as the morning comes early and I have about 7 hours of driving tomorrow.  I may get to drop into a Disney Store, so that would be a bright spot.  Definitely have to see about something to wear to the work Christmas party on Saturday night.  I'm part of the organizing committee and receiving a 10-year service award, so I want to look especially nice since I will feel on display.

Anyhoo, I will check in tomorrow.  Hoping the podcast is up in the morning or I may not find out the news until late in the day...the suspense is killing me!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Are you really still going to try for 250 tonight?
> 
> I don't think I am going to be able to stay up and help you.





tlcoke said:


> I think she meant before we leave for DAP...



I did mean DAP but there for a while tonight it looked like we were going to truck right through to 250, then the boards crashed.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Thought it was my computer again!
> 
> Did some prelim touring plans for our three park days in the meantime, so all is not lost!
> 
> Have to get to bed now, though, as the morning comes early and I have about 7 hours of driving tomorrow.  I may get to drop into a Disney Store, so that would be a bright spot.  Definitely have to see about something to wear to the work Christmas party on Saturday night.  I'm part of the organizing committee and receiving a 10-year service award, so I want to look especially nice since I will feel on display.
> 
> Anyhoo, I will check in tomorrow.  Hoping the podcast is up in the morning or I may not find out the news until late in the day...the suspense is killing me!



Good night and safe travels tomorrow.  I hope you find a killer outfit for you Christmas party.


----------



## tlcoke

2200!!!!​
​


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Thought it was my computer again!
> 
> Did some prelim touring plans for our three park days in the meantime, so all is not lost!
> 
> Have to get to bed now, though, as the morning comes early and I have about 7 hours of driving tomorrow.  I may get to drop into a Disney Store, so that would be a bright spot.  Definitely have to see about something to wear to the work Christmas party on Saturday night.  I'm part of the organizing committee and receiving a 10-year service award, so I want to look especially nice since I will feel on display.
> 
> Anyhoo, I will check in tomorrow.  Hoping the podcast is up in the morning or I may not find out the news until late in the day...the suspense is killing me!



Good Night Pam!!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I am at least going to get my 2200 posts tonight before signing off for the night.



Say "goodnight", Tracey.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> 2200!!!!​
> ​



Woo Hoo

Now I can go to bed!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I did mean DAP but there for a while tonight it looked like we were going to truck right through to 250, then the boards crashed.




I truly thought you were trying to hit it tonight!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Woo Hoo
> 
> Now I can go to bed!



Me too.... Good Night Everyone -- See you tomorrow morning bright & early.


----------



## mainegal

But wait, Anne!
I am trying to hit 2290!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> But wait, Anne!
> I am trying to hit 2290!



For our official mascot - I will hang around and get you there.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> 2200!!!!​
> ​



Sweet...really going now...had to read the "taping the e-mail show" thread just in case I could glean a clue or two...no such luck.


----------



## AnneR

AnneR said:


> For our official mascot - I will hang around and get you there.



Where are you????


----------



## mainegal

This is it!
The mascot needs sleep... 

zzzzzz


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Nighty night all!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Where are you????





I was cruising another thread.


Posts: 2,290


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> This is it!
> The mascot needs sleep...
> 
> zzzzzz




I'm done - see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Pete Facebooked that Apple approved the "Project X" app....he says look for it in the next couple of days.


----------



## jeanigor

Back from the Starbucks run. They locked the door as we pulled up. So he has to settle for a milkshake and some cookies.

The boards are working again....it wasn't me....


----------



## exwdwcm

sshaw10060 said:


> I just got home 15 hours after leaving for work. Today was an abysmal disaster. Some chance I will be the one to cry tomorrow. Only 9 days until DAP...


Sorry to hear it Scott- hope the rest of the week is much better and you know next weekend will be much much better! 

cold and rainy here, predicting a few snow showers possibly tomorrow in Dallas, but won't stick.   

got some more packing done tonight.  woo hoo!  

my office is an ice box.   One of the lawyers we lease out part of our building to has bad allergies and keeps the thermostat set pretty low- like 70, even when it is 40 outside.  apparently there were some 'thermostat' wars going on too.   I freeze back in my office- i think the a/c was on today and it was cold outside!   my little space heater can only do so much, i usually wear my coat all day long.


----------



## exwdwcm

can't wait for the podcast tomorrow and to possibly hear about one of the jobs i interviewed for.  

man you guys post a lot- just trying to catch up here with another post!  almost 10 years here and not even breaking 3k yet.


----------



## krissy2803

exwdwcm said:


> can't wait for the podcast tomorrow and to possibly hear about one of the jobs i interviewed for.
> 
> man you guys post a lot- just trying to catch up here with another post!  almost 10 years here and not even breaking 3k yet.



Hope it's good news about the job! 
I know what you mean about the posts. I've been here since 05 and still have not reached 1000.


----------



## AnneR

Morning everyone!  It's Wednesday and the weatherman is talking about rain AGAIN.

I am not going to be around on the boards much today.  I have meetings in two different locations across the state.  Another day with a lot of driving - I was hoping the show would be up early - waiting for the show and e-ticket - not so patiently

Continuing my Single Digit Dance 

8days until DAP.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Morning everyone!  It's Wednesday and the weatherman is talking about rain AGAIN.
> 
> I am not going to be around on the boards much today.  I have meetings in two different locations across the state.  Another day with a lot of driving - I was hoping the show would be up early - waiting for the show and e-ticket - not so patiently
> 
> Continuing my Single Digit Dance
> 
> 8days until DAP.



*Good Morning Anne!!*

*Woo Hoo - 8 days!!!​*
I have a couple of jobs to work on this morning and have my Paper Report to finish compiling the data into a spreadsheet, then I need to meet with my Bosses and see if my format will work for them or if they want any tweaks.


----------



## tlcoke

exwdwcm said:


> can't wait for the podcast tomorrow and to possibly hear about one of the jobs i interviewed for.


 
I hope you get good news on the job.




exwdwcm said:


> man you guys post a lot- just trying to catch up here with another post!  almost 10 years here and not even breaking 3k yet.





krissy2803 said:


> I know what you mean about the posts. I've been here since 05 and still have not reached 1000.



I had less than 500 posts back in June, thanks to the DAP Threads & the Podcast Cruise threads, I have been able to add to my post count significantly in the last several months.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> The boards are working again...*.it wasn't me*....



We know if wasn't you - the boards were sluggish off and on last night before they went down (granted I was blaming my flakey internet connection up until that point, besides we had to blame someone...
AND you conveniently took the blame on FB.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morning all - hope everyone has a good Wednesday.  Not so patiently waiting for the podcast to get out there.....


----------



## disneydreamgirl

No podcost yet! I will have to wait until much later in the day to find out the big news since I have to get on the road soon. Darn!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> It's Wednesday and the weatherman is talking about rain AGAIN.



Rain is to move in here by mid morning..


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> No podcost yet! I will have to wait until much later in the day to find out the big news since I have to get on the road soon. Darn!



I was hoping to have it for my walk this morning.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> I was hoping to have it for my walk this morning.



I have some other podcasts to llisten to, but this was the one I really wanted to listen to!  

It's supposed to rain here today but it's still warmer than seasonal, however tomorrow we're getting some cold weather in with blustery wind.  I look at the forecast for DAP to make myself feel better.

Gotta make myself scarce - hope everyone has an enjoyable day!


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> I have some other podcasts to llisten to, but this was the one I really wanted to listen to!
> 
> It's supposed to rain here today but it's still warmer than seasonal, however tomorrow we're getting some cold weather in with blustery wind.  I look at the forecast for DAP to make myself feel better.
> 
> Gotta make myself scarce - hope everyone has an enjoyable day!



Have a great day Pam, I have to make myself scarce as well,  I will check in before I leave the office for my first meeting.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

No podcast yet, no eticket yet....maybe I shouldn't have gone for that last cup of coffee....I see Pete is up, he's posting on FB.  Come on Pete - we don't care if it is edited!  We just want the LOSE YOUR MIND NEWS!

oh, by the way, good morning everyone!


----------



## firsttimemom

mainegal said:


> Maybe it was the boards way of telling us to get some sleep?
> 
> You need your rest before DAP when you will get NO rest!



That's what I did!

And CONGRATS TRACEY


----------



## firsttimemom

Before I forget- here's the multisite weather forecast. 

           accuweather              
thurs        66/50
fri            69/51
sat          70/54
sun          76/56                        
mon         79/59                       


weather.com 
thurs      77/54
fri         75/57

and oddly enough, accuweather has removed the rain for thursday's forecast and weather.com has put a 30% chance of rain for that day.

HAPPY PACKING everyone!


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> I have some other podcasts to llisten to, but this was the one I really wanted to listen to!


I have been re-listening to the Christmas in July series from 2008, to cover when I don't have a podcast to listen too..


firsttimemom said:


> And CONGRATS TRACEY



Thanks Liz.  Couldn't have gotten there without all my DIS friends.


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> Before I forget- here's the multisite weather forecast.
> 
> accuweather
> thurs        66/50
> fri            69/51
> sat          70/54
> sun          76/56
> mon         79/59
> 
> 
> weather.com
> thurs      77/54
> fri         75/57
> 
> and oddly enough, accuweather has removed the rain for thursday's forecast and weather.com has put a 30% chance of rain for that day.
> 
> HAPPY PACKING everyone!



Thanks for the Update.  With the differences between those forecasts is why I am waiting until Tuesday to finalize exactly what I am packing. I have ideas of what I am going to pack, but won't finalize until the forecast is more firm.


----------



## Minnie Lor

firsttimemom said:


> Before I forget- here's the multisite weather forecast.
> 
> accuweather
> thurs        66/50
> fri            69/51
> sat          70/54
> sun          76/56
> mon         79/59
> 
> 
> weather.com
> thurs      77/54
> fri         75/57
> 
> and oddly enough, accuweather has removed the rain for thursday's forecast and weather.com has put a 30% chance of rain for that day.
> 
> HAPPY PACKING everyone!



Good morning All! Life is about to get insanely busy over the next 4 days but then Sunday is the day I leave. 

Still haven't packed yet. I know what I'm taking just haven't done it yet. I'm really going to try when I get off work tonight.

We're supposed to get rain today and change over to snow  It seems kind of early for us but this Fall the weather has been all over the place.

Have a great day guys! If I get a chance, I'll check in from work. Yesterday was busy busy. It was Dec. 1st and a full moon. Means weird and rushed.


----------



## dpuck1998

Morning all, single dad this week.  Thank goodness for work and school 

A week from today I'll be talking about going to Disney tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all, single dad this week.  Thank goodness for work and school
> 
> A week from today I'll be talking about going to Disney tomorrow.



Morning Don

One week from today, I too will be saying "I'm going to Disney tomorrow!"


----------



## georgemoe

Morning folks.  Thought I would have the podcast for the commute.  At least I have my coffee.  Check ya later.


----------



## tlcoke

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all, single dad this week.  Thank goodness for work and school
> 
> A week from today I'll be talking about going to Disney tomorrow.





AnneR said:


> Morning Don
> 
> One week from today, I too will be saying "I'm going to Disney tomorrow!"



Good Morning Don.

1 week from today, I will be packing my suitcase and will be *Too Excited to Sleep* because I will be going to Disney on Thursday!!!


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> Morning folks.  Thought I would have the podcast for the commute.  At least I have my coffee.  Check ya later.



 
Good Morning! George


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Morning folks.  Thought I would have the podcast for the commute.  At least I have my coffee.  Check ya later.



Morning George!
Not at home today?
I was hoping for the podcast this morning too for my drives.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning All! Life is about to get insanely busy over the next 4 days but then Sunday is the day I leave.



Good Morning! Lorie

Everything will come together by Sunday.  Life is always crazy before a few days away.


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning!!!

Happy Podcast Day!!

I checked last night before I turned in and even with the boards down you could still access the "Listen Now" button and the Podcast Main Page, so in the event the boards were still down this AM, that we could still listen to the show when it is posted. Now the waiting game begins.

Today's Forecast:
40°
Mostly Cloudy
with a High probability of heads exploding out of sheer excitement.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning!!!
> 
> Happy Podcast Day!!
> 
> I checked last night before I turned in and even with the boards down you could still access the "Listen Now" button and the Podcast Main Page, so in the event the boards were still down this AM, that we could still listen to the show when it is posted. Now the waiting game begins.
> 
> Today's Forecast:
> 40°
> Mostly Cloudy
> with a High probability of heads exploding out of sheer excitement.



Good Morning Todd!!

Podcast = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



with Exciting News


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone! 
Looking forward to the show today and looking forward to next weeks adventures.  It will be nice to have a week away from work, but leaving the family for a solo trip will be tough.  

Does anyone know what we did before cell phones because I'm having a hard time remembering those days....


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Looking forward to the show today and looking forward to next weeks adventures.  It will be nice to have a week away from work, but leaving the family for a solo trip will be tough.
> 
> Does anyone know what we did before cell phones because I'm having a hard time remembering those days....



My mother was over protective. I've had a cell phone since middle school (early 90's). Not a big phone talker, though. Just in case of emergencies or if she wanted to check up on me.

However, if I leave my phone at home when we go out to dinner or the grocery store, I feel super anxious. Sometimes I wish we weren't so dependent upon technology.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning all! I was just settling in for some posting last night when the boards went down.  Glad to see we're all here this morning.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Morning folks.  Thought I would have the podcast for the commute.  At least I have my coffee.  Check ya later.



hope the traffic gods are kind to you today!


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Looking forward to the show today and looking forward to next weeks adventures.  It will be nice to have a week away from work, but leaving the family for a solo trip will be tough.
> 
> Does anyone know what we did before cell phones because I'm having a hard time remembering those days....



Oh and...

*Whooooooooooooooooooa DAP!!!!!!*


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> My mother was over protective. I've had a cell phone since middle school (early 90's). Not a big phone talker, though. Just in case of emergencies or if she wanted to check up on me.
> 
> However, if I leave my phone at home when we go out to dinner or the grocery store, I feel super anxious. Sometimes I wish we weren't so dependent upon technology.


Wow!  A cell phone in the mid 90s was unusual.  I remember the big bag phones.  I saw people carrying these black bags on their shoulders.  You'd unzip the bag and pull the phone off a base.  Those things were cool back then, but today they would be unheard of.  
It looked kind of like this.  This one is a bit more sophisticated though.


----------



## jeanigor

As I was getting dressed this morning a question popped into my head:

"Is anyone planning on wearing something other than normal park attire for either the Seminar or MVMCP?"

Christmas/Holiday themed? A little dressier? It felt weird not putting at least one tie in the suitcase...


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Wow!  A cell phone in the mid 90s was unusual.  I remember the big bag phones.  I saw people carrying these black bags on their shoulders.  You'd unzip the bag and pull the phone off a base.  Those things were cool back then, but today they would be unheard of.
> It looked kind of like this.  This one is a bit more sophisticated though.



Looks waaaay swankier than mine. Clunky faux leather unit, about the size of a White Pages telephone directory. Yeah. It didn't win me any cool points.


----------



## firsttimemom

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Looking forward to the show today and looking forward to next weeks adventures.  It will be nice to have a week away from work, but leaving the family for a solo trip will be tough.
> 
> Does anyone know what we did before cell phones because I'm having a hard time remembering those days....



back in 1990 I had a managing director that had one that had a huge battery that you carried in an over-the-shoulder case.


----------



## firsttimemom

ADP said:


> Wow!  A cell phone in the mid 90s was unusual.  I remember the big bag phones.  I saw people carrying these black bags on their shoulders.  You'd unzip the bag and pull the phone off a base.  Those things were cool back then, but today they would be unheard of.
> It looked kind of like this.  This one is a bit more sophisticated though.



that's the one!


----------



## hideeh

Good Morning! A week from today I will be shuffling off to Buffalo to board a jet plane!  Woo Hoo! 

Oh the memories of the early cell phones!  I worked in an advertising department of 5. We all shared one of the 'bag phones'. If you were traveling any distance the boss would remind you to take the bag! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> As I was getting dressed this morning a question popped into my head:
> 
> "Is anyone planning on wearing something other than normal park attire for either the Seminar or MVMCP?"
> 
> Christmas/Holiday themed? A little dressier? It felt weird not putting at least one tie in the suitcase...



Hmm, hadn't thought about that.  Not for MVMCP, at least not for me.  Maybe the seminar.  All of my shirts are either WDW, DISapalooza or DIS Unplugged   I did score some $5 long sleeve t-shirts at Target yesterday for layering.



jeanigor said:


> Looks waaaay swankier than mine. Clunky faux leather unit, about the size of a White Pages telephone directory. Yeah. It didn't win me any cool points.



Sounds like the one DH had in his car while we were dating.  His 1989 Plymouth Horizon hatchback.  Not sure what I saw in him back then 

Just kidding, I adore him


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> As I was getting dressed this morning a question popped into my head:
> 
> "Is anyone planning on wearing something other than normal park attire for either the Seminar or MVMCP?"
> 
> Christmas/Holiday themed? A little dressier? It felt weird not putting at least one tie in the suitcase...


I wasn't planning on it...but I could be convinced to wear something a bit more holiday-ish in theme for the party! But for the other events, I'm still just planning to wear one of my DIS shirts...


Oh and I haven't forgotten about the flattie requests...I plan to finish those up today so that I can put them into tomorrow's mail! G doesn't wear Crocs, does he? He doesn't strike me as a Crocs kind of guy...


----------



## scarlett873

wildfan1473 said:


> Hmm, hadn't thought about that.  Not for MVMCP, at least not for me.  Maybe the seminar.  All of my shirts are either WDW, DISapalooza or DIS Unplugged   I did score some $5 long sleeve t-shirts at Target yesterday for layering.



I  Target!! I saw the $5 long sleeve t's...but they didn't have any in my size in the colors that I needed/wanted! Maybe I'll go check again the next time I work!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I wasn't planning on it...but I could be convinced to wear something a bit more holiday-ish in theme for the party! But for the other events, I'm still just planning to wear one of my DIS shirts...
> 
> 
> Oh and I haven't forgotten about the flattie requests...I plan to finish those up today so that I can put them into tomorrow's mail! G doesn't wear Crocs, does he? He doesn't strike me as a Crocs kind of guy...



He wears mine to take the dogs out. Guess he'll actually have to wear shoes while I'm gone!


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> I  Target!! I saw the $5 long sleeve t's...but they didn't have any in my size in the colors that I needed/wanted! Maybe I'll go check again the next time I work!



Maybe it's just me  crowded, but those ran smaaaaaaaaaalllllll. I got one yesterday and need to go back and exchange it.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone!  




jeanigor said:


> As I was getting dressed this morning a question popped into my head:
> 
> "Is anyone planning on wearing something other than normal park attire for either the Seminar or MVMCP?"
> 
> Christmas/Holiday themed? A little dressier? It felt weird not putting at least one tie in the suitcase...



No, I don't own any holiday themed clothing. I will be wearing my regular park attire for both.


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> Good Morning! A week from today I will be shuffling off to Buffalo to board a jet plane!  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Oh the memories of the early cell phones!  I worked in an advertising department of 5. We all shared one of the 'bag phones'. If you were traveling any distance the boss would remind you to take the bag!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



For a little silver quarter,
We can have the pull man porter
Turn the lights down low.
Ooh!
Off we're gonna shuffle,
Shuffle off to Buffalo.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

I didn't plan on wearing anything special to the seminar, just my regular park attire.

8 days until I leave and 8 days until my birthday.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> As I was getting dressed this morning a question popped into my head:
> 
> "Is anyone planning on wearing something other than normal park attire for either the Seminar or MVMCP?"
> 
> Christmas/Holiday themed? A little dressier? It felt weird not putting at least one tie in the suitcase...



I was thinking maybe a Polo shirt with my Black Jeans - not very festive, or I can bring my fancy looking Holiday Sweater vest and wear it over a Long Sleeve T-shirt or short sleeve T-shirt


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning! George



Hi Tracey!



AnneR said:


> Morning George!
> Not at home today?
> I was hoping for the podcast this morning too for my drives.



Hi Anne. Spending a couple days in the office this week. Dad has his 2nd eye surgery tomorrow so I'll be out for that but home the rest of the week.



ADP said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Looking forward to the show today and looking forward to next weeks adventures.  It will be nice to have a week away from work, but leaving the family for a solo trip will be tough.
> 
> Does anyone know what we did before cell phones because I'm having a hard time remembering those days....



Hi Aaron. I'm trying not to wish next week here to quickly because it will be gone before you know. Wish I was coming in a day earlier so I can attend the DVC meeting. Oh well. 



firsttimemom said:


> hope the traffic gods are kind to you today!



They were today Liz but last night was nuts. Luckily for me traffic was in the other direction.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Back from the Starbucks run. They locked the door as we pulled up. So he has to settle for a milkshake and some cookies.
> 
> The boards are working again....it wasn't me....



Todd when you leave to go to get Starbucks you really don't need to pull the plug, we will be here when you get back


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Thanks for the Update.  With the differences between those forecasts is why I am waiting until Tuesday to finalize exactly what I am packing. I have ideas of what I am going to pack, but won't finalize until the forecast is more firm.



I am doing the same thing.  Since we don't fly till the afternoon on Thursday I am going to pack the final clothes that morning



georgemoe said:


> Morning folks.  Thought I would have the podcast for the commute.  At least I have my coffee.  Check ya later.



Good Morning George 



jeanigor said:


> Good Morning!!!
> 
> Today's Forecast:
> 40°
> Mostly Cloudy
> with a High probability of heads exploding out of sheer excitement.


----------



## Renysmom

ADP said:


> Wow!  A cell phone in the mid 90s was unusual.  I remember the big bag phones.  I saw people carrying these black bags on their shoulders.  You'd unzip the bag and pull the phone off a base.  Those things were cool back then, but today they would be unheard of.
> It looked kind of like this.  This one is a bit more sophisticated though.



My dad had one of those bag phones, we thought it was so cool.. If we had only known what was in our future


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> As I was getting dressed this morning a question popped into my head:
> 
> "Is anyone planning on wearing something other than normal park attire for either the Seminar or MVMCP?"
> 
> Christmas/Holiday themed? A little dressier? It felt weird not putting at least one tie in the suitcase...



I am wearing my DAP themes shirts for most, if not all events.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> As I was getting dressed this morning a question popped into my head:
> 
> "Is anyone planning on wearing something other than normal park attire for either the Seminar or MVMCP?"
> 
> Christmas/Holiday themed? A little dressier? It felt weird not putting at least one tie in the suitcase...



I am going to be wearing my new Scrooge McDuck shirt I got in the mail yesterday. I also got a Mickey Santa hat.  I will look festive on the MVMCP night.


----------



## Renysmom

I am trying to finish up my agenda cards for the trip and have a few questions.

Are we meeting anywhere/time for the Osborne Lights on Saturday before TSM?

What time is everyone planning to arrive at the Swan for the taping? I know it begins at 2:00.  I was thinking about 1:15 but don't know when the doors open.

Thanks


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Hi Aaron. I'm trying not to wish next week here to quickly because it will be gone before you know. Wish I was coming in a day earlier so I can attend the DVC meeting. Oh well.


I attended the one last year.  It's a hoot really.  The best part is the question and answer segment.  DVC members are allowed to ask Jim Lewis and the board questions about their DVC membership and experience.  You wouldn't believe some of the questions asked and some of the emotion displayed by members.  One woman actually cried at the microphone during her question because she had to wait 1 hour for a bus to the Animal Kingdom.  She wanted to know what Jim Lewis, the board, and the transportation director were going to do about it.    Another gentleman wanted to know why there weren't any Fox news channels at Disney World resort hotels....


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> I am trying to finish up my agenda cards for the trip and have a few questions.
> 
> Are we meeting anywhere/time for the Osborne Lights on Saturday before TSM?
> 
> What time is everyone planning to arrive at the Swan for the taping? I know it begins at 2:00.  I was thinking about 1:15 but don't know when the doors open.
> 
> Thanks



I'm sure Alicia will be there around 0900.....


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> I am trying to finish up my agenda cards for the trip and have a few questions.
> 
> 
> What time is everyone planning to arrive at the Swan for the taping? I know it begins at 2:00.  I was thinking about 1:15 but don't know when the doors open.
> 
> Thanks





WebmasterJohn said:


> *Sunday 12/13/2009  Live Podcast Recording*
> 
> UPDATE 10/28/2009 - Event details:
> 
> December 13, 2009 at 2PM at the Walt Disney World Dolphin Resort - Convention Center Conference Southern IV and V.  *Please arrive at least 30 minutes early to venue as we will not allow anyone to be seated once the recording begins. * No park admission media is required to attend this event - just your party credentials.  If choose to drive to the hotel, regular parking fees will apply.
> 
> There is no cost to attend this event.
> 
> You must be wearing your party credentials to attend the live taping.
> 
> We anticipate the podcast taping will last approximately 90 minutes.




Here is what it says on Page 1 of this thread


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Here is what it says on Page 1 of this thread



Thanks Tracey, I had read that just wondering if folks we arriving earlier.  Trying to make it so we (you and I) can meet at the Fountain for lunch


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Looks waaaay swankier than mine. Clunky faux leather unit, about the size of a White Pages telephone directory. Yeah. It didn't win me any cool points.



I was planning on wearing my new thong


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> I am trying to finish up my agenda cards for the trip and have a few questions.
> 
> Are we meeting anywhere/time for the Osborne Lights on Saturday before TSM?
> 
> What time is everyone planning to arrive at the Swan for the taping? I know it begins at 2:00.  I was thinking about 1:15 but don't know when the doors open.
> 
> Thanks





Renysmom said:


> Thanks Tracey, I had read that just wondering if folks we arriving earlier.  Trying to make it so we (you and I) can meet at the Fountain for lunch



I imagine we will stroll in between 1:18 and 1:24.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I didn't plan on wearing anything special to the seminar, just my regular park attire.
> 
> 8 days until I leave and 8 days until my birthday.




Good morning Kim!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I was planning on wearing my new thong



Glad I won't be the only one....


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning everyone. Today is off to a better start.  Keep your fingers crossed. No crying yet.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Thanks Tracey, I had read that just wondering if folks we arriving earlier.  Trying to make it so we (you and I) can meet at the Fountain for lunch



That is why I suggested we do lunch at 11:30 am giving us time to arrive in plenty of time for the Taping.


----------



## Dodie

I won't be dressing up or wearing anything special for the seminar either. I'm having a hard enough time figuring out what to pack for this forecast in the first place:




I'm certainly not COMPLAINING about this forecast by any means. We're supposed to have rain changing to snow showers tonight and the high this weekend is going to be in the high 20s to low 30s here.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> As I was getting dressed this morning a question popped into my head:
> 
> "Is anyone planning on wearing something other than normal park attire for either the Seminar or MVMCP?"
> 
> Christmas/Holiday themed? A little dressier? It felt weird not putting at least one tie in the suitcase...



I have Christmas sweaters.  I don't know if I am bringing any of them.  I might wear one for MVMCP.

Kim


----------



## kathrna

Goooood Morning all my soon to be REAL friends!!!  Enjoy your day. I'm off to catch up.


----------



## kimisabella

Dodie said:


> I won't be dressing up or wearing anything special for the seminar either. I'm having a hard enough time figuring out what to pack for this forecast in the first place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not COMPLAINING about this forecast by any means. We're supposed to have rain changing to snow showers tonight and the high this weekend is going to be in the high 20s to low 30s here.



It's so funny because on weather.com it shows it being much warmer than the numbers you posted.  I am not going to pack until Sat or Sun when I am more certain about the weather.  I know I will end up overpacking, but I'm going to give it the old college try!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> That is why I suggested we do lunch at 11:30 am giving us time to arrive in plenty of time for the Taping.



That sounds like a good idea. And if you have any extra time, perhaps you may wish to tour the Epcot resorts....


----------



## Minnie Lor

Dodie said:


> I won't be dressing up or wearing anything special for the seminar either. I'm having a hard enough time figuring out what to pack for this forecast in the first place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not COMPLAINING about this forecast by any means. We're supposed to have rain changing to snow showers tonight and the high this weekend is going to be in the high 20s to low 30s here.



I like your forecasts ALOT!

I may be wearing something festive to the seminar because following the seminar is tea at the GF followed by MVMCP.  it's going to be a long day but oh so fun.

I will be wearing something Disney themed that my firend made for the party. Think black shirt with colorful buttons arranged in Mickey heads. I'll also be wearing my Minnie Santa hat so look for me. Please!!! I want to meet everyone.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> That sounds like a good idea. And if you have any extra time, *perhaps you may wish to tour the Epcot resorts....*



I am doing that with you and Jamie and the entire TODD-a-Palooza entourage on Saturday morning.


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> Goooood Morning all my soon to be REAL friends!!!  Enjoy your day. I'm off to catch up.



 Let's find each other in the mass of people.


----------



## Mrs D

Ok, it's official - you all have converted me into a podcaster! 

What comes next? Chats, blogs, cruises?


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Goooood Morning all my soon to be REAL friends!!!  Enjoy your day. I'm off to catch up.



What you're saying is right now we are all imaginary?


----------



## jeanigor

Mrs D said:


> Ok, it's official - you all have converted me into a podcaster!
> 
> What comes next? Chats, blogs, cruises?



 
Welcome, Wilkommen, Bienvenue!

We have cookies.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Glad I won't be the only one....



I thought you were going to wear your "Mickey boy shorts"


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning everyone. Today is off to a better start.  Keep your fingers crossed. No crying yet.



I hope no one makes YOU cry today, Scott!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Can I tell you how my day started? I left the house on time for work. A few blocks from home, my car sputtered and died. I called DH who was still at home thank goodness. He say's that he thinks I ran out of gas. Yep, that's what it was. 

My car is 10 yrs old but still runs great and looks great. I bought it when it was a year old and the odometer has never worked. It says empty then creeps up to full then swings to empty in the span of 5-10 minutes ALLTHE TIME. So I watch the trip counter thing-a-ma-jig. I reset it to 000 when I fill up. I know to fill up when it gets to 250 or so. Turns out, DH was driving it one day and thought the counter was stuck so he reset it without telling me.  

He drove up to where I was and brought me gas. Then I filled up at the gas station and was on my way. So I was 15 minutes late to work today. Soooooo thankful that that's all it was.


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> I  Target!! I saw the $5 long sleeve t's...but they didn't have any in my size in the colors that I needed/wanted! Maybe I'll go check again the next time I work!



I was taking my stuff out of my cart for the 3rd trip and dumped my cup of coke all over the floor, and my first thought was "thank goodness Brandie isn't here to have to clean this up!"  I felt really bad (and stupid) to begin with, then to have someone I know come up with the towels to clean it would have mortified me.

There wasn't much left in my size either, but I got what I could.  They do run a tad small, hmm, the next size up did have a better selection now that I think about it...



Renysmom said:


> Thanks Tracey, I had read that just wondering if folks we arriving earlier.  Trying to make it so we (you and I) can meet at the Fountain for lunch



And me 



tlcoke said:


> That is why I suggested we do lunch at 11:30 am giving us time to arrive in plenty of time for the Taping.



I think 11:30 sounds good.  I'll swing by Anne's room first for some cookies...


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> I attended the one last year.  It's a hoot really.  The best part is the question and answer segment.  DVC members are allowed to ask Jim Lewis and the board questions about their DVC membership and experience.  You wouldn't believe some of the questions asked and some of the emotion displayed by members.  One woman actually cried at the microphone during her question because she had to wait 1 hour for a bus to the Animal Kingdom.  She wanted to know what Jim Lewis, the board, and the transportation director were going to do about it.    Another gentleman wanted to know why there weren't any Fox news channels at Disney World resort hotels....



 Aaron. In two years, I've been pretty satisfied with the busses. You are always going to have issues Epcot/SSR at closing, and you'll miss the occasional bus as it drives away right before your eyes. I've hardly had a problem at MK or AK with busses back to the resort or another park.



kathrna said:


> Goooood Morning all my soon to be REAL friends!!!  Enjoy your day. I'm off to catch up *raking and bagging leaves*.



Fixed!  Hi Kathy.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Let's find each other in the mass of people.



I'll be at POP on Fri & Sat. night, too.


----------



## kathrna

Mrs D said:


> Ok, it's official - you all have converted me into a podcaster!
> 
> What comes next? Chats, blogs, cruises?



All of the above, Mrs. D!


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> And me



Yay!!!!  



wildfan1473 said:


> I think 11:30 sounds good.  I'll swing by Anne's room first for some cookies...



Cookies at Anne's is Breakfast for the morning.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Welcome, Wilkommen, Bienvenue!
> 
> We have cookies.



I thought Anne had the cookies?


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> What you're saying is right now we are all imaginary?



No, no.  You'll just be TANGIBLE!  And my mom and DH will stop worrying about me talking to so many "strangers".


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> I thought you were going to wear your "Mickey boy shorts"



I couldn't be certain to get them here in time...international shipping isn't always a sure thing.

Perhaps for May...or the Half Marathon in October...or the Adult Beach on Castaway Cay during PCC 2.0......


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> Can I tell you how my day started? I left the house on time for work. A few blocks from home, my car sputtered and died. I called DH who was still at home thank goodness. He say's that he thinks I ran out of gas. Yep, that's what it was.
> 
> My car is 10 yrs old but still runs great and looks great. I bought it when it was a year old and the odometer has never worked. It says empty then creeps up to full then swings to empty in the span of 5-10 minutes ALLTHE TIME. So I watch the trip counter thing-a-ma-jig. I reset it to 000 when I fill up. I know to fill up when it gets to 250 or so. Turns out, DH was driving it one day and thought the counter was stuck so he reset it without telling me.
> 
> He drove up to where I was and brought me gas. Then I filled up at the gas station and was on my way. So I was 15 minutes late to work today. Soooooo thankful that that's all it was.



Sorry about your car problems this morning.  Glad it was nothing major.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Can I tell you how my day started? I left the house on time for work. A few blocks from home, my car sputtered and died. I called DH who was still at home thank goodness. He say's that he thinks I ran out of gas. Yep, that's what it was.
> 
> My car is 10 yrs old but still runs great and looks great. I bought it when it was a year old and the odometer has never worked. It says empty then creeps up to full then swings to empty in the span of 5-10 minutes ALLTHE TIME. So I watch the trip counter thing-a-ma-jig. I reset it to 000 when I fill up. I know to fill up when it gets to 250 or so. Turns out, DH was driving it one day and thought the counter was stuck so he reset it without telling me.
> 
> He drove up to where I was and brought me gas. Then I filled up at the gas station and was on my way. So I was 15 minutes late to work today. Soooooo thankful that that's all it was.



Oh man, Lorie!  What a bummer.  Did that make your horendously long days even longer?  I'm glad that DH was still home.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> I thought Anne had the cookies?



"Welcome to the Dark Side. We have cookies."

Not 100% sure where its from, but I see it all the time...



kathrna said:


> No, no.  You'll just be TANGIBLE!  And my mom and DH will stop worrying about me talking to so many "strangers".



I'm not so sure about that. DP is even more worried/leary/scared AFTER I met DISers in person....


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Gang

As you know we are arranging transportation back to any Disney Resort from DHS after the party for anyone who needs it.

We submitted a list to Mears for a quote based on how many people said they would need transportation after the event. Well their quote came back really high!!!!

I would really like to get this number down but still provide transportation to anyone who needs it.

If you signed up for transportation back to the resort and feel now you might not need it (i.e. carpooling, will walk if weather is OK) please PM me and let me know so I can get Mears an updated listed and get a new quote.

Keep in mind that Disney Transportation will be running until 11PM that night from DHS if anyone needs to leave the party early.

Our transportation will be one way only and will not be resort specific - they will fill a bus and then take everyone where they need to be.

Thanks for helping.
John


----------



## exwdwcm

it's official, it is snowing in Dallas!  it even stuck a little!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> ...or the Adult Beach on Castaway Cay during PCC 2.0......





With your tiara


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> Sorry about your car problems this morning.  Glad it was nothing major.



Very relieved but oh so very embarrassed.


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> I was taking my stuff out of my cart for the 3rd trip and dumped my cup of coke all over the floor, and my first thought was "thank goodness Brandie isn't here to have to clean this up!"  I felt really bad (and stupid) to begin with, then to have someone I know come up with the towels to clean it would have mortified me.



Well at least it was not a WHOLE GALLON OF MILK!  Reece and I were unloading at check out at Walmart and out popped the milk.  When it hit the floor it burst.  OMG!  I've got three people behind me.  Mortified.  I will go hide.  THEN, another time, I had a full length mirror, I moved the kid seat thingy and out it dumped.  CRASH!  They must hate me.


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> I'll be at POP on Fri & Sat. night, too.



Yay for us Poppers! I'll probably be grabing breakfast before we all meet outside the Everything Pop on Friday morning.


----------



## Dodie

Dodie said:


>





kimisabella said:


> It's so funny because on weather.com it shows it being much warmer than the numbers you posted!





Minnie Lor said:


> I like your forecasts ALOT!



The forecast I posted was from the accuweather.com 5-15 day forecast. I've always used that when traveling to Orlando and have usually been pleased with it.  I agree that it will be hard to finalize the packing situation until closer to the trip though. The one thing that seems to be consistent across all of the forecasts is lows in the 50's.


----------



## jeanigor

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> As you know we are arranging transportation back to any Disney Resort from DHS after the party for anyone who needs it.
> 
> We submitted a list to Mears for a quote based on how many people said they would need transportation after the event. Well their quote came back really high!!!!
> 
> I would really like to get this number down but still provide transportation to anyone who needs it.
> 
> If you signed up for transportation back to the resort and feel now you might not need it (i.e. carpooling, will walk if weather is OK) please PM me and let me know so I can get Mears an updated listed and get a new quote.
> 
> Keep in mind that Disney Transportation will be running until 11PM that night from DHS if anyone needs to leave the party early.
> 
> Our transportation will be one way only and will not be resort specific - they will fill a bus and then take everyone where they need to be.
> 
> Thanks for helping.
> John



Will do!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

exwdwcm said:


> it's official, it is snowing in Dallas!  it even stuck a little!



 I'd say blow it north but I don't want it up here.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> Cookies at Anne's is Breakfast for the morning.



I was chatting w/Anne on FB last night.  How about we do a Cookie Exchange instead of Anne having to bring all the treats.  Who's in?  What are you bringing?


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Well at least it was not a WHOLE GALLON OF MILK!  Reece and I were unloading at check out at Walmart and out popped the milk.  When it hit the floor it burst.  OMG!  I've got three people behind me.  Mortified.  I will go hide.  THEN, another time, I had a full length mirror, I moved the kid seat thingy and out it dumped.  CRASH!  They must hate me.



A full dozen eggs...


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I couldn't be certain to get them here in time...international shipping isn't always a sure thing.
> 
> Perhaps for May...or the Half Marathon in October...or the Adult Beach on Castaway Cay during PCC 2.0......



Well that in and of itself is worth signing up for PCC 2.0!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Why do I think that Pete will post the show as soon as lunch gets here.....


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Well that in and of itself is worth signing up for PCC 2.0!!!



Whatever will get you on the boat.....


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Well that in and of itself is worth signing up for PCC 2.0!!!





jeanigor said:


> Whatever will get you on the boat.....





I was just going to say the same thing!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Why do I think that Pete will post the show as soon as lunch gets here.....



maybe wishful thinking...? I'm laying odds that it'll be up at 4 pm.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Yay for us Poppers! I'll probably be grabing breakfast before we all meet outside the Everything Pop on Friday morning.



I will be resort hopping on Friday as I am not a seminar attendee.  I will see you all at DATW after early CP.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> I was chatting w/Anne on FB last night.  How about we do a Cookie Exchange instead of Anne having to bring all the treats.  Who's in?  What are you bringing?



I will not be bringing chocolate chip - I'd have them all eaten before I get on the plane!


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> Why do I think that Pete will post the show as soon as lunch gets here.....





Minnie Lor said:


> maybe wishful thinking...? I'm laying odds that it'll be up at 4 pm.



This isn't wishful thinking. Lunch will be in the conference room, away from my desk. It would be a curse.


----------



## kathrna

exwdwcm said:


> it's official, it is snowing in Dallas!  it even stuck a little!



My goodness, that doesn't happen very often, does it?  I always fly low to avoid the weather in the north (Chicago, Salt Lake City).  Who would have though Texas would have snow??!!  I hope that the driving people are safe.


----------



## katscradle

Just thought I would pop in and say Hi!

I am off to try and catch up on as much as I can before we head for Epcot!


----------



## kimisabella

Dodie said:


> The one thing that seems to be consistent across all of the forecasts is lows in the 50's.



Yes, you're right about that.  Hopefully a few layers and a hoodie on top will be warm enough for the evenings, along with gloves and a hat.


----------



## katscradle

Pam, congrats on your 1000th post!

Jen, congrats on your 8000th post! WAG!! 

Anne, congrats on your 2500th post!


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> I imagine we will stroll in between 1:18 and 1:24.





tlcoke said:


> That is why I suggested we do lunch at 11:30 am giving us time to arrive in plenty of time for the Taping.





wildfan1473 said:


> I think 11:30 sounds good.  I'll swing by Anne's room first for some cookies...




So 11:30 at the doors to the Fountain it is! Anyone else joining us, even for just a milkshake?


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning everyone. Today is off to a better start.  Keep your fingers crossed. No crying yet.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say Hi!
> 
> I am off to try and catch up on as much as I can before we head for Epcot!



Good morning, Katherine!  How did you like OKW?


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> I will be resort hopping on Friday as I am not a seminar attendee.  I will see you all at DATW after early CP.



Phooey! I won't be at DATW because I'll be at MVMCP on Friday. When are you arriving to WDW?


----------



## tlcoke

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> As you know we are arranging transportation back to any Disney Resort from DHS after the party for anyone who needs it.
> 
> We submitted a list to Mears for a quote based on how many people said they would need transportation after the event. Well their quote came back really high!!!!
> 
> I would really like to get this number down but still provide transportation to anyone who needs it.
> 
> If you signed up for transportation back to the resort and feel now you might not need it (i.e. carpooling, will walk if weather is OK) please PM me and let me know so I can get Mears an updated listed and get a new quote.
> 
> Keep in mind that Disney Transportation will be running until 11PM that night from DHS if anyone needs to leave the party early.
> 
> Our transportation will be one way only and will not be resort specific - they will fill a bus and then take everyone where they need to be.
> 
> Thanks for helping.
> John



Thanks, John

PM has been sent.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Renysmom said:


> So 11:30 at the doors to the Fountain it is! Anyone else joining us, even for just a milkshake?



Remind me. Is this for Sunday?


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> So 11:30 at the doors to the Fountain it is! Anyone else joining us, even for just a milkshake?



All depends on timing.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> Remind me. Is this for Sunday?



Yes, on Sunday before the Podcast recording session.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Phooey! I won't be at DATW because I'll be at MVMCP on Friday. When are you arriving to WDW?



We get in late Thursday night and go to SSR that night.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> "Welcome to the Dark Side. We have cookies."
> 
> Not 100% sure where its from, but I see it all the time...



It won't let me right click the image to post. 

 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]http://www.zazzle.com/come_to_the_darkside_we_have_cookies_tshirt-235862798177405225


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> I was chatting w/Anne on FB last night.  How about we do a Cookie Exchange instead of Anne having to bring all the treats.  Who's in?  What are you bringing?



For me it would only be what I can buy locally, as I definitely will not have time to make anything before I leave.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> It won't let me right click the image to post.
> 
> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]http://www.zazzle.com/come_to_the_darkside_we_have_cookies_tshirt-235862798177405225



Exactly!


----------



## katscradle

Congrats Todd on page 200, & on getting the 3000th post!
See I told you, you would get 3000!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Congrats Todd on page 200, & on getting the 3000th post!
> See I told you, you would get 3000!



 Thanks for having faith!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> 2200!!!!​
> ​




Tracey, congrats on 2200th post!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> Yes, on Sunday before the Podcast recording session.



At Epcot? I'll be in Epcot that day. I'll add this to my list.


----------



## jeanigor

Well lunch is here. Hopefully the show will be up when I get back?


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all, single dad this week.  Thank goodness for work and school
> 
> A week from today I'll be talking about going to Disney tomorrow.



One week from today, we will be saying yay our friends are coming tomorrow!


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> At Epcot? I'll be in Epcot that day. I'll add this to my list.



In the Dolphin Resort at the Fountain Soda Shop.


----------



## katscradle

I did not plan on wearing anything special either.
So since I am already here it will be regular park clothing.


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> I attended the one last year.  It's a hoot really.  The best part is the question and answer segment.  DVC members are allowed to ask Jim Lewis and the board questions about their DVC membership and experience.  You wouldn't believe some of the questions asked and some of the emotion displayed by members.  One woman actually cried at the microphone during her question because she had to wait 1 hour for a bus to the Animal Kingdom.  She wanted to know what Jim Lewis, the board, and the transportation director were going to do about it.    Another gentleman wanted to know why there weren't any Fox news channels at Disney World resort hotels....



Aaron when is this meeting supposed to happen, sounds like it may be entertaining to say the least!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Goooood Morning all my soon to be REAL friends!!!  Enjoy your day. I'm off to catch up.



Morning to you too!
can't wait for you and the boys to get here.
My boys have been arguing over who gets to ride TSM with Ricky!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> In the Dolphin Resort at the Fountain Soda Shop.



Ah, I was thinking of that ice cream parlor by the fountains in Epcot. "Fountainview Cafe". Oh well, have a great time!


----------



## katscradle

Mrs D said:


> Ok, it's official - you all have converted me into a podcaster!
> 
> What comes next? Chats, blogs, cruises?



Welcome!
What comes next you ask, well the answer is anything!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> I was chatting w/Anne on FB last night.  How about we do a Cookie Exchange instead of Anne having to bring all the treats.  Who's in?  What are you bringing?



Sounds good, now can someone remind me when we are doing this again?


----------



## robind

I plan on bringing lots of holiday clothes but did not plan on anything special for the Friday seminar.  

So how wrong is it for me to be sitting w/ my back to the opening of my cube with my iPhone propped in front of my computer catching up on this thead.  I like the kid in school with the comic book inside his text book.

One week from now I will be heading to the airport!!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Whatever will get you on the boat.....



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Good morning, Katherine!  How did you like OKW?




I loved it!


----------



## katscradle

robind said:


> I plan on bringing lots of holiday clothes but did not plan on anything special for the Friday seminar.
> 
> So how wrong is it for me to be sitting w/ my back to the opening of my cube with my iPhone propped in front of my computer catching up on this thead.  I like the kid in school with the comic book inside his text book.
> 
> One week from now I will be heading to the airport!!!



If I were you I would probably be doing the same thing!


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Morning to you too!
> can't wait for you and the boys to get here.
> My boys have been arguing over who gets to ride TSM with Ricky!



Well how sweet!  He will be so happy to hear that.  We can't wait to get there, too!!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

robind said:


> One week from now I will be heading to the airport!!!


 



One week from right now -I'll be... well, right here at work... but 1 week from tonight - *TODD-A-PALOOZA BEGINS!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> One week from right now -I'll be... well, right here at work... but 1 week from tonight - *TODD-A-PALOOZA BEGINS!!!!!!!!!! *



One week from now, I will be finalizing whatever I have on my desk and getting ready to head out to begin and epic adventure, with some of my favorite-ous people!!! And even those whom I have not met quite yet, but I feel have known for my life.

I'm quite happy. And excited. And tearing up.


----------



## Minnie Lor

One week from tonight SpectroMagic and Wishes!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> One week from now, I will be finalizing whatever I have on my desk and getting ready to head out to begin and epic adventure, with some of my favorite-ous people!!!



This time next week, I will be at our Office Holiday "Meeting" (Party) at Tumbleweed Restaurant at the Louisville Riverfront.
Then I will be headed home to finalize packing...



jeanigor said:


> And even those whom I have not met quite yet, but I feel have known for my life.
> 
> I'm quite happy. And excited. And tearing up.



  Can't wait to meet all my DIS Friends


----------



## jeanigor

Lunch was yummy.

 Still no show....


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> One week from now, I will be finalizing whatever I have on my desk and getting ready to head out to begin and epic adventure, with some of my favorite-ous people!!! And even those whom I have not met quite yet, but I feel have known for my life.
> 
> I'm quite happy. And excited. And tearing up.


----------



## sshaw10060

exwdwcm said:


> it's official, it is snowing in Dallas!  it even stuck a little!



I grew up in Dallas and can only remember it snowing a few times. Lots of ice, but not that much snow.



kathrna said:


> I was chatting w/Anne on FB last night.  How about we do a Cookie Exchange instead of Anne having to bring all the treats.  Who's in?  What are you bringing?



We're in. How many cookies you think?




jeanigor said:


> One week from now, I will be finalizing whatever I have on my desk and getting ready to head out to begin and epic adventure, with some of my favorite-ous people!!! And even those whom I have not met quite yet, but I feel have known for my life.
> 
> I'm quite happy. And excited. And tearing up.



Remember, today is a no crying day.  Anne said so...


----------



## georgemoe

This is specifically for Mainegal (Lyn) but also others looking for a Wii. Starting 12/5 Walmart will offer for the same $199 price but you will get a $50 gift card. You have no excuses now Lyn. 

Here is the topic over on the budget board. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2343001


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Remember, today is a no crying day.  Anne said so...



They are small happy tears. Promise.


----------



## kimisabella

One week from today we will probably be in AK, then we have 3:50pm adrs for Tutto Italia for the CP dinner package!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

georgemoe said:


> This is specifically for Mainegal (Lyn) but also others looking for a Wii. Starting 12/5 Walmart will offer for the same $199 price but you will get a $50 gift card. You have no excuses now Lyn.
> 
> Here is the topic over on the budget board.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2343001



I'm sending this link to my hubby. Thanks!


----------



## mainegal

ADP said:


> Does anyone know what we did before cell phones because I'm having a hard time remembering those days....




Easy for me!
I am still in the no-cell phone zone.


----------



## aspen37

robind said:


> One week from now I will be heading to the airport!!!




Same here!    




tiggerbell said:


> One week from right now -I'll be... well, right here at work... but 1 week from tonight - *TODD-A-PALOOZA BEGINS!!!!!!!!!! *



One week from tonight I will be hanging out with John and Katherine at GF!    



jeanigor said:


> One week from now, I will be finalizing whatever I have on my desk and getting ready to head out to begin and epic adventure, with some of my favorite-ous people!!! And even those whom I have not met quite yet, but I feel have known for my life.
> 
> I'm quite happy. And excited. And tearing up.



We all can't wait to see you too.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> We're in. How many cookies you think?
> ...



I was just going to bring my "share".  Whatever you'd normally bring to a cookie exchange.  I really don't think we have a head count.  This way, if everyone brings something, we'll all have SOMETHING to eat!  Even if it's store boughts, (Tracey!)


----------



## exwdwcm

kathrna said:


> My goodness, that doesn't happen very often, does it? I always fly low to avoid the weather in the north (Chicago, Salt Lake City). Who would have though Texas would have snow??!! I hope that the driving people are safe.


lol- we do get snow and ice from time to time, more ice than snow usually.   and NO, no one knows how to drive it in (I am no exception, although i do have a big truck with 4wD!).   it is pretty scary when it is icy, i stay off the roads, for even if i drive okay, you can't count on everyone else around you! 

so heard from the recruiter this am.  He said to expect my offer by Friday if not sooner.   He said they would shoot for me to start on 12/28.   We return from DAP/WDW on 12/20, so i would have Christmas week off!  and time to 'recover' from WDW!! yeah!  however, no paycheck = boo! I just have to see if the offer is a good one salarywise or not.  If i take it, then next wednesday would be my last day here.


----------



## kathrna

exwdwcm said:


> lol- we do get snow and ice from time to time, more ice than snow usually.   and NO, no one knows how to drive it in (I am no exception, although i do have a big truck with 4wD!).   it is pretty scary when it is icy, i stay off the roads, for even if i drive okay, you can't count on everyone else around you!
> 
> so heard from the recruiter this am.  He said to expect my offer by Friday if not sooner.   He said they would shoot for me to start on 12/28.   We return from DAP/WDW on 12/20, so i would have Christmas week off!  and time to 'recover' from WDW!! yeah!  however, no paycheck = boo! I just have to see if the offer is a good one salarywise or not.  If i take it, then next wednesday would be my last day here.



YAY, Michelle!  I hope it's a good offer.  YIPPEE!


----------



## mainegal

robind said:


> So how wrong is it for me to be sitting w/ my back to the opening of my cube with my iPhone propped in front of my computer catching up on this thead.  I like the kid in school with the comic book inside his text book.



This is why every employer is supposed to have a "Computer and Internet Use Policy"!

I learned this yesterday at a program on personnel issues and policies.


----------



## Minnie Lor

exwdwcm said:


> so heard from the recruiter this am.  He said to expect my offer by Friday if not sooner.   He said they would shoot for me to start on 12/28.   We return from DAP/WDW on 12/20, so i would have Christmas week off!  and time to 'recover' from WDW!! yeah!  however, no paycheck = boo! I just have to see if the offer is a good one salarywise or not.  If i take it, then next wednesday would be my last day here.



Sounds perfect! My DH has been looking since last Nov. He has an interim job until he can get back in his field. He has two possible jobs at two different companies that he's very high on their list to hire. They are taking their sweet time filling the positions....as in months. The wait drives us nuts.


----------



## TXYankee

kathrna said:


> I was just going to bring my "share".  Whatever you'd normally bring to a cookie exchange.  I really don't think we have a head count.  This way, if everyone brings something, we'll all have SOMETHING to eat!  Even if it's store boughts, (Tracey!)



Hi!

I am so jammed at work, no time to read or chat....When and where is the cookie party?  I looked on "Todd's unofficial list" and did not see it!

Thanks!


----------



## mainegal

exwdwcm said:


> it's official, it is snowing in Dallas!  it even stuck a little!



Fabulous!
We had no snow in Maine for all of November. But we had snow in October. Weird!


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> This is why every employer is supposed to have a "Computer and Internet Use Policy"!
> 
> I learned this yesterday at a program on personnel issues and policies.



And what does your's say?


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am so jammed at work, no time to read or chat....When and where is the cookie party?  I looked on "Todd's unofficial list" and did not see it!
> 
> Thanks!



I didn't get a time or a specific place. I think its Anne's room at the Pop Sunday morning...but I do not have confirmation.


----------



## DVCsince02

Awesome news, Michelle!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> And what does your's say?



Here is ours...Nothing about not DISing.  Just don't send Chain letters.

http://louisville.edu/it/information/topics/computer-account-usage-agreement.html
and
http://security.louisville.edu/PolStds/ISO/PS007.htm


----------



## tlcoke

Just posted by Pete about today's show:



WebmasterPete said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today's show will be going up a little bit later in the day.  It's all finished, but since we found out after we recorded the show that the app had been approved, I want to include something about that.  I'm just waiting to hear back from a few people on when we'll officially release the app so I can put it into the show.  As soon as I know that, it will be up.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> Pete


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> And what does your's say?



HA!
I am not sure. I think the Town Office had sign something, but I don't remember. 

We at the library got computers and internet before the rest of the town employees. We know what we are doing.


----------



## kathrna

TXYankee said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am so jammed at work, no time to read or chat....When and where is the cookie party?  I looked on "Todd's unofficial list" and did not see it!
> 
> Thanks!



We'll have to ask Anne later when she comes on.  It's a cookie EXCHANGE now, so bring or buy some cookies for Sunday.


----------



## robind

georgemoe said:


> This is specifically for Mainegal (Lyn) but also others looking for a Wii. Starting 12/5 Walmart will offer for the same $199 price but you will get a $50 gift card. You have no excuses now Lyn.
> 
> Here is the topic over on the budget board.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2343001



Thanks for the head up.  I need to replace mine and every little bit helps.


----------



## kathrna

I've been in the office/spare bedroom wrapping.  The PC is in here.  I've spent the morning manually going back and forth on pages to get to the latest b/c I couldn't find the "refresh" tab.  I just NOW found it.  Good grief!   (I LOVE MY MAC!)


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Here is ours...Nothing about not DISing.  Just don't send Chain letters.
> 
> http://louisville.edu/it/information/topics/computer-account-usage-agreement.html
> and
> http://security.louisville.edu/PolStds/ISO/PS007.htm



"use the computing facilities in an appropriate and ethical manner;"

Nope - nothing wrong with the DIS!

I think our policy says something about not doing personal computing. Oops!


----------



## Minnie Lor

robind said:


> Thanks for the head up.  I need to replace mine and every little bit helps.



Why do you need to replace it?  I don't have one but have wanted one for awhile. I sent the link to DH.


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> This is specifically for Mainegal (Lyn) but also others looking for a Wii. Starting 12/5 Walmart will offer for the same $199 price but you will get a $50 gift card. You have no excuses now Lyn.
> 
> Here is the topic over on the budget board.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2343001



Thanks!
I saw one at Target yesterday - $199 w/ $20 Target card. I didn't buy it.

But Walmart is on the way home! 

The Sunday Walmart ad said Wii for $249 included "sport package of racquet, bat and club" and one free game of choice.  But a $50 card would be better.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> We'll have to ask Anne later when she comes on.  It's a cookie EXCHANGE now, so bring or buy some cookies for Sunday.



Hmmm..... What cookies go best with mimosas?


----------



## mainegal

Finally caught up on all the posts this morning.

You folks (and you know who you are!) must not have had much work to do today that you could post so much!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> Hmmm..... What cookies go best with mimosas?



graham crackers with key lime custard!


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Finally caught up on all the posts this morning.
> 
> You folks (and you know who you are!) must not have had much work to do today that you could post so much!!!



I've had a productive morning. And probably going to go do shopping shopping at Sam's and Meijer with the boss' charge card to buy stuff for the local charity organization we support this afternoon.



TheBeadPirate said:


> graham crackers with key lime custard!



Can I buy those on the way from MCO to WDW? I know I can get the graham crackers...what about key lime yogurt?


----------



## mainegal

robind said:


> Thanks for the head up.  I need to replace mine and every little bit helps.



Replace your Wii? Already?!
Did it get a lot of use/abuse?
Are they durable?


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I've had a productive morning. And probably going to go do shopping shopping at Sam's and Meijer with the boss' charge card to buy stuff for the local charity organization we support this afternoon.



This sounds like super fun kind of shopping! Have fun.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Why do you need to replace it?  I don't have one but have wanted one for awhile. I sent the link to DH.





mainegal said:


> Replace your Wii? Already?!
> Did it get a lot of use/abuse?
> Are they durable?



Her house was broken into while on her Disney Cruise last month. The hoodlums took the Wii and her laptops. :shakes fist:


----------



## wildfan1473

mainegal said:


> Replace your Wii? Already?!
> Did it get a lot of use/abuse?
> Are they durable?



Ours is played almost daily by our now 8 year old who received it last Christmas.  This is the child that cannot pass clothes or shoes down to his brother because everything is ripped, stained and ruined within 6 weeks.  "Gentle" is not in his vocabulary.  He is forever ripping the CDs out and jamming them in.  It's still going strong (although, now I've probably just jinxed it!)


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Her house was broken into while on her Disney Cruise last month. The hoodlums took the Wii and her laptops. :shakes fist:


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> This sounds like super fun kind of shopping! Have fun.



Fun for me yes. Fun for the cashier, not so much. (Being in their place in the past, I try to make it as easy on them as possible.)

Usually three carts per store per trip. Last year our office filled a U-haul with stuff.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Finally caught up on all the posts this morning.
> 
> You folks (and you know who you are!) must not have had much work to do today that you could post so much!!!



I am posting a little & working a little.


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> Fun for me yes. Fun for the cashier, not so much. (Being in their place in the past, I try to make it as easy on them as possible.)
> 
> Usually three carts per store per trip. Last year our office filled a U-haul with stuff.



Awesome that your company can and does do this! The true Christmas spirit.  Think of the shopping as practice for your own shopping? Try to have some fun!


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> I think 11:30 sounds good.  I'll swing by Anne's room first for some cookies...





tlcoke said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies at Anne's is Breakfast for the morning.





wildfan1473 said:


> I thought Anne had the cookies?



COOKIES


I plan on bringing chocolate chip, peanut butter cup, ginger snaps, cranberry nut bread and pumpkin bread.  Quantity will depend on packing room.  I would love to have other contribute if they wish.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Her house was broken into while on her Disney Cruise last month. The hoodlums took the Wii and her laptops. :shakes fist:



Oh! That is awful!!! Mean, mean people! 
Need more than a fist shake!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> One week from right now -I'll be... well, right here at work... but 1 week from tonight - *TODD-A-PALOOZA BEGINS!!!!!!!!!! *



One week from today, I will be meeting with a lawyer - what a downer.

But one week plus one day from right now, I will be in Disney World!


----------



## AnneR

> Remember, today is a no crying day. Anne said so...



Happy tears are okay!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I didn't get a time or a specific place. I think its Anne's room at the Pop Sunday morning...but I do not have confirmation.



Here's what is solid - my room POP, I will have cookies, please bring beverage of choice - some are thinking wine or mimosas but I have heard other ideas.

I was thinking 9:30 ish.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I am posting a little & working a little.



A little?

You are posting _*a little*_?


----------



## tlcoke

For your Awe Moment of the day...  

this comes from a friend of mine about her daughter..

_My daughter came running into the kitchen this morning and said..."mommy, I am trying to get into the TV to talk to Mickey Mouse and I can't get in. Come help me!" Oh the mind of a two year old!! _


----------



## AnneR

I popped in from home in between meetings - hoping to grab the show

Anyway, popping out again for the next meeting.  Just had to share that I have been tormented by my usually stand offish cat the whole time I was trying to read this mornings posts.

She wanted my lunch - leftover potpie with leftover turkey.

She has crawled up to on my shoulder, sat on the keyboard and just made a nuisance of herself.  You think she might be hungry?  The girls did not feed her this morning.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Here's what is solid - my room POP, I will have cookies, please bring beverage of choice - some are thinking wine or mimosas but I have heard other ideas.
> 
> I was thinking 9:30 ish.



Cookie [exchange] Breakfast being added to the list...


----------



## heaven2dc

I am SO jealous that I can't attend!  I never ever plan my trips around exciting events and never ever get to meet any fellow Disers (oops I did meet one last December with the stroller swap and she was a sweetheart!  I'm sorry I can't remember your name - please forgive me! )


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> One week from today, I will be meeting with a lawyer - what a downer.
> 
> But one week plus one day from right now, I will be in Disney World!




Yes, downer about the lawyer. 
My sister is going through the same thing with a lawyer. And she doesn't have Disney  World as a "happy place". She used to go there with her husband because her husband's brother was a chef there. Now WDW brings her only bad memories. 

Best of luck with the lawyer. Stay strong!
Enjoy the WDW trip.


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Her house was broken into while on her Disney Cruise last month. The hoodlums took the Wii and her laptops. :shakes fist:



Wow how did I miss that.. Hope insurance covered the losses


----------



## tiggerbell

mainegal said:


> Yes, downer about the lawyer.
> My sister is going through the same thing with a lawyer. And she doesn't have Disney World as a "happy place". She used to go there with her husband because her husband's brother was a chef there. Now WDW brings her only bad memories.
> 
> .


 

I was really worried about that after the divorce (the 2nd one, not the first one), but I've never had a bad moment at Disney (stemming from the 2nd one) (or the first one, but we weren't talking about him).


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> I've had a productive morning. And probably going to go do shopping shopping at Sam's and Meijer with the boss' charge card to buy stuff for the local charity organization we support this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I buy those on the way from MCO to WDW? I know I can get the graham crackers...what about key lime yogurt?



hmmmm, I think Yoplait makes Key Lime Pie yogurt. Maybe that would work. Or check the baking aisle and see if you can find Key Lime pie filling. I think the tart would go better with the graham and mimosas...


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I was really worried about that after the divorce (the 2nd one, not the first one), but I've never had a bad moment at Disney (stemming from the 2nd one) (or the first one, but we weren't talking about him).



I think you have 98% of the people that just read that confused. You'll have to explain it better in person.


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> hmmmm, I think Yoplait makes Key Lime Pie yogurt. Maybe that would work. Or check the baking aisle and see if you can find Key Lime pie filling. I think the tart would go better with the graham and mimosas...



I know Yoplait does, I've had it. Its pretty yummy.
I will check on that when I go to Meijer. I wonder if Publix carries it.  Or :shudder: Wal-Mart.
Maybe I better do a taste test this weekend...


----------



## jeanigor

*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
•DVC Merry Mixer Meet on Thursday 12/10 @ 3pm-5pm. Cost: Membership in or Guest of a DVC owner.
•Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
•7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
•Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
•Lunch @ Fulton's at Downtown Disney, Friday, 12/11 @ 2pm. Cost: Your food, drink and tip.
•Pre-DATW "Make sure they don't run out of Slushies!!!" Meet in France, Friday, 12/11 @ 4:45ish. Cost: Park Admission and slushie, if you choose.
•Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
•Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
•Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
•Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
•Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
•Cookie [exchange] Breakfast at AnneR's Room at the Pop Century on 12/13 @ 9:30am. Cost: Bring your own beverage. And cookie/treat if you desire.
•Dole Whip for Bawb at Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 4pm (following the podcast taping). Cost: Price of Dole Whip.
•Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.
__■Fireworks @ MVMCP, 9:30pm meet at the Rose Garden.
__■Parade @ MVMCP, 10:30 with the group that watched the fireworks.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.

If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
*
Hope that helps!!*


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Her house was broken into while on her Disney Cruise last month. The hoodlums took the Wii and her laptops. :shakes fist:



Oh no!!! It was just on the news here that a house was broken into near us overnight. The "suspect" is now a guest at the local jail after he was held at gunpoint by the home owner. 

I was just thinking that maybe we need to post a "members of NRA" sign in our window. Maybe it would make someone think twice before choosing our home as a target.


----------



## fakereadhed

Mrs D said:


> Ok, it's official - you all have converted me into a podcaster!
> 
> What comes next? Chats, blogs, cruises?



 Glad to see you jump in here! 

Let's see, you need to decide if you prefer pie or cake, learn Kathy's name in African, and drink Mo-gee-toes until you need Interventions.


----------



## firsttimemom

TheBeadPirate said:


> hmmmm, I think Yoplait makes Key Lime Pie yogurt. Maybe that would work. Or check the baking aisle and see if you can find Key Lime pie filling. I think the tart would go better with the graham and mimosas...



they do and it's delicious!


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> I was really worried about that after the divorce (the 2nd one, not the first one), but I've never had a bad moment at Disney (stemming from the 2nd one) (or the first one, but we weren't talking about him).





jeanigor said:


> I think you have 98% of the people that just read that confused. You'll have to explain it better in person.



I understood her just fine.    It must be a girl thing.


----------



## jeanigor

fakereadhed said:


> Glad to see you jump in here!
> 
> Let's see, you need to decide if you prefer pie or cake, learn Kathy's name in African, and drink Mo-gee-toes until you need Interventions.







aspen37 said:


> I understood her just fine.    It must be a girl thing.



You know the back story though....


----------



## Minnie Lor

Someone tell me it's going to be alright. A couple of local meteorologists are saying snow on Sunday. We drive 2 hours north to KC on Sunday, stay at my folks, and take a 1 hour limo ride to airport on Monday to fly to MCO. 

Need pixie dust and fast - please.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Someone tell me it's going to be alright. A couple of local meteorologists are saying snow on Sunday. We drive 2 hours north to KC on Sunday, stay at my folks, and take a 1 hour limo ride to airport on Monday to fly to MCO.
> 
> Need pixie dust and fast - please.



It will only be a little. Not a blizzard. You will be fine and the planes/cars will be on schedule!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I was just thinking that maybe we need to post a "members of NRA" sign in our window. Maybe it would make someone think twice before choosing our home as a target.



My daddy always said that would ruin the fun of it. But then again, daddy wouldn't have waited for the police either.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> It will only be a little. Not a blizzard. You will be fine and the planes/cars will be on schedule!



Thank you. I was remembering two years ago when my town and clear up to KC was hit with an ice storm. No travel in or out. Of course, I was "stuck" in WDW another day but that's beside the point.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> My daddy always said that would ruin the fun of it. But then again, daddy wouldn't have waited for the police either.



 My DH always says that we should be very careful of advertising what we have. We're also careful with the trash after buying a laptop or TV. We take the boxes somewhere else to dispose.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> My DH always says that we should be very careful of advertising what we have. We're also careful with the trash after buying a laptop or TV. We take the boxes somewhere else to dispose.



I do that too, luckily I have an apartment complex next door, that I can take the boxes to their dumpster and dispose of them there.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> Thank you. I was remembering two years ago when my town and clear up to KC was hit with an ice storm. No travel in or out. Of course, I was "stuck" in WDW another day but that's beside the point.



That reminds me, I need to monitor Indy weather too, to make sure I don't need to go up the night before and spend the night.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> My DH always says that we should be very careful of advertising what we have. We're also careful with the trash after buying a laptop or TV. We take the boxes somewhere else to dispose.





tlcoke said:


> I do that too, luckily I have an apartment complex next door, that I can take the boxes to their dumpster and dispose of them there.



I recycle all my card board boxes at work. Even for little things. Keeps prying eyes out and keeps me *green*.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I recycle all my card board boxes at work. Even for little things. Keeps prying eyes out and keeps me *green*.



Most nondescript cardboard, I put out for our curbside recycling pick up.  It is only High Price item that the boxes tell what it was go to the dumpster.


----------



## firsttimemom

ARGH! I need to go pick up DD from school (45 min drive RT) and I was really hoping the podcast would be up. 

I have many virtues but patience is not one of them...


----------



## Annette_VA

Guess who has been making t-shirts today!  Well, I have one made...3 to go!  Here's the 1st one:

Back & sleeves: 





And the front:


----------



## firsttimemom

Annette_VA said:


> Guess who has been making t-shirts today!  Well, I have one made...3 to go!  Here's the 1st one:
> 
> Back & sleeves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front:






love it!


----------



## mainegal

These "home-made" t-shirts look great!

You will all look like Disapaloozers, but you won't look like you all came from Cafe Press!


----------



## jeanigor

Love the shirts Annette!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Annette_VA said:


> Guess who has been making t-shirts today!  Well, I have one made...3 to go!  Here's the 1st one:
> 
> Back & sleeves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front:









Love the shirts Annette


----------



## jeanigor

Whoever had 4pm in the "Show's gonna be up" pool lost.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Whoever had 4pm in the "Show's gonna be up" pool lost.



I would expect it any time since  Pete has posted the release date for eTicket on Facebook.  And his earlier note said he was waiting on that info.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Whoever had 4pm in the "Show's gonna be up" pool lost.



That was me and it's just 3:06 here


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> That was me and it's just 3:06 here



Smarty pants!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Annette_VA said:


> Guess who has been making t-shirts today!  Well, I have one made...3 to go!  Here's the 1st one:
> 
> Back & sleeves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front:



Looks good! Great color's too.


----------



## TXYankee

I just learned how to post a picture!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

TXYankee said:


> I just learned how to post a picture!!!!



Looks good!!


----------



## TXYankee

tlcoke said:


> Looks good!!



Thank the creative minds on the DISignes board!!  Maize & Blue did this!!!


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> I recycle all my card board boxes at work. Even for little things. Keeps prying eyes out and keeps me *green*.



So we are moving downtown in about 3 weeks to our new corporate headquarters. Building is gorgeous and 100% green, actually they are saying it is one of the greenest building in the state. So we get an email today on moving our stuff and one of the bullets says to bring home your plants because we will not be allowed to have our own plants because they may not be approved "green" plants.  Such irony isn't it??


----------



## DVCsince02

OMG!  The show is up and high score wins a CRUISE!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!  The show is up and high scores wins a CRUISE!



That's not making my head explode.


----------



## jeanigor

They interview Dave has with Marty Sklar is more exciting to me!


----------



## mikelan6

People are going to be fighting to ride TSM again and again.


----------



## jeanigor

Two hours of character meet and greet during the party!!

And leaving a merchandise location open!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!  The show is up and high score wins a CRUISE!



Kewl! I won't win 'cause I'm lousy at TSM but it'll still be fun to try for it. The podcast crew rock the house, as always.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> That's not making my head explode.



Not expecting to get the high score - eh?  Me neither. Fun idea though.


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!  The show is up and high score wins a CRUISE!



I need to go look up some of the hints and tips to boost my score.  They did mention us Indiana contingent in the show.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> They interview Dave has with Marty Sklar is more exciting to me!





jeanigor said:


> Two hours of character meet and greet during the party!!



Both of these items excite me... The meet & greet area is always too busy to go to during regular park hours.


----------



## Renysmom

Annette_VA said:


> Guess who has been making t-shirts today!  Well, I have one made...3 to go!  Here's the 1st one:
> 
> B



Annette those are GREAT!!



TXYankee said:


> I just learned how to post a picture!!!!



Wow great graphic for a shirt perhaps LOL



DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!  The show is up and high score wins a CRUISE!


 
Well since I pretty much suck at these types of games I will just keep the cruise in my budget


----------



## jeanigor

And an almost rant about Idiotic Crimes.....


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> And an almost rant about Idiotic Crimes.....



Why listen when you have Todd   kidding


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Two hours of character meet and greet during the party!!
> 
> And leaving a merchandise location open!!



This is it? Really?! And I will miss it... 

Character meet and greet would be cool.

Not so sure about merchandise location being open. I think that is just so Disney can make more money!


----------



## AnneR

I wish I was good at TSM - then I could go a-cruisin with you guys.  Nice prize!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I need to go look up some of the hints and tips to boost my score.  They did mention us Indiana contingent in the show.



Remember, I started a thread for you DAPers on hints for scoring. I don't know where the thread is now.

Do check out WDW Today Episode 610 - Toy Story Midway Mania Secrets.
Listen to the show or read the show notes.
http://www.wdwtoday.com/article.php?story=20090827210830936


It is the mascot's task to help you all!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Why listen when you have Todd   kidding



I only listened to the DAP info, I'll catch the full podcast on my walk tomorrow morning.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> This is it? Really?! And I will miss it...
> 
> Character meet and greet would be cool.
> 
> Not so sure about merchandise location being open. I think that is just so Disney can make more money!



I'm pretty sure the big news was about the high scorer during the party...but the characters and merchandise location are more exciting for me.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Remember, I started a thread for you DAPers on hints for scoring. I don't know where the thread is now.
> 
> Do check out WDW Today Episode 610 - Toy Story Midway Mania Secrets.
> Listen to the show or read the show notes.
> http://www.wdwtoday.com/article.php?story=20090827210830936
> 
> 
> It is the mascot's task to help you all!



I found your thread and Bumped it back up to the first page.


----------



## mommyceratops

tlcoke said:


> Todd can give you the nickel synopsis.
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the boards.  I hope you find the perfect job for your needs.  I know you didn't care for the job responsibilities but liked being close to your kids all day.  Something is out there for you, just be patient.



 Thanks Tracey. I am going to be patient. At least it held out long enough for DAP!!

Todd, it is lack of costume  lol I can't do a quarter, but you would be worth a thousand if I had it!!

I tried catching up today, over 100 new pages!! Next week when I am done working I will do better!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> So we are moving downtown in about 3 weeks to our new corporate headquarters. Building is gorgeous and 100% green, actually they are saying it is one of the greenest building in the state. So we get an email today on moving our stuff and one of the bullets says to bring home your plants because we will not be allowed to have our own plants because they may not be approved "green" plants.  Such irony isn't it??



By definition aren't all plants green?

With Paul on the IR I may have a chance at the high score, but I need a TSM buddy. I am pretty sure Pam is not going to ride again and again, Any volunteers?


----------



## tlcoke

Hi all, I am heading home, I will see everyone in Chat tonight.


----------



## BilltM

sshaw10060 said:


> By definition aren't all plants green?
> 
> With Paul on the IR I may have a chance at the high score, but I need a TSM buddy. I am pretty sure Pam is not going to ride again and again, Any volunteers?



I've never riden TSM so I need a couple test runs first.  I enjoy the competition.


----------



## TXYankee

Renysmom said:


> Wow great graphic for a shirt perhaps LOL
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would have NO idea how to make a shirt!
> 
> Annette...Hello....Help...Do you make shirts for slushies???


----------



## Launchpad11B

sshaw10060 said:


> By definition aren't all plants green?
> 
> With Paul on the IR I may have a chance at the high score, but I need a TSM buddy. I am pretty sure Pam is not going to ride again and again, Any volunteers?



The finger is fine. No IR here.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

> I would have NO idea how to make a shirt!
> 
> Annette...Hello....Help...Do you make shirts for slushies???



My slushies go nekkid.


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> The finger is fine. No IR here.



 */*


----------



## georgemoe

cocowum said:


> */*



He <heart> you and wants to win you a cruise! 

Time to fight the traffic home.  See you all later in chatty.


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> By definition aren't all plants green?



Apparently not, some give off more gases and things they are telling us.  



TXYankee said:


> Renysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great graphic for a shirt perhaps LOL
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would have NO idea how to make a shirt!
> 
> Annette...Hello....Help...Do you make shirts for slushies???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UrsulasShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My slushies go nekkid.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just want you to know that not *all* of the surprises have been announced.

Just sayin.....

There might be more.

Who knows?





Ok...I know but I'm not tellin.


----------



## Annette_VA

DisneyKevin said:


> Just want you to know that not *all* of the surprises have been announced.
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> There might be more.
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I know but I'm not tellin.


 




TXYankee said:


> I would have NO idea how to make a shirt!
> Annette...Hello....Help...Do you make shirts for slushies???


It is so super easy!  If you have an ink jet printer and an iron, you can do it!  But, if you're not up to the challenge, I can be bought


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I found your thread and Bumped it back up to the first page.



Thanks. It was getting busy and late in the work day and I didn't have time to search for the thread.

How did you bump it to the first page?


----------



## Dodie

DisneyKevin said:


> Just want you to know that not *all* of the surprises have been announced.
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> There might be more.
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I know but I'm not tellin.



There he goes AGAIN.


----------



## mainegal

DisneyKevin said:


> Just want you to know that not *all* of the surprises have been announced.
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> There might be more.
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I know but I'm not tellin.




Kevin, you can tell me. I am not going to Disapalooza and I can keep a secret!


----------



## AnneR

DisneyKevin said:


> Just want you to know that not *all* of the surprises have been announced.
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> There might be more.
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I know but I'm not tellin.



Are you spilling in chat tonight?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Thanks. It was getting busy and late in the work day and I didn't have time to search for the thread.
> 
> How did you bump it to the first page?



I did an advance thread search for Threads started by you, the posted a reply to send it back to the first page.


----------



## tlcoke

Anne, I sent you a PM, your transportation is covered.


----------



## Annette_VA

Kevin/John - will a photopass photographer be at the TSM event?


----------



## robind

Minnie Lor said:


> Why do you need to replace it?  I don't have one but have wanted one for awhile. I sent the link to DH.





mainegal said:


> Replace your Wii? Already?!
> Did it get a lot of use/abuse?
> Are they durable?





jeanigor said:


> Her house was broken into while on her Disney Cruise last month. The hoodlums took the Wii and her laptops. :shakes fist:




Yup, what Todd said, but the somewhat good news is they arrested the two "kids" who broke in, but they didn't find any of our stuff.  The only thing that can't be replaced is my external hard drive, because it had all my digital pictures on it.  Some were on other hard drives, but most of the ones from my Europe trips last year are gone.  




mainegal said:


> Oh! That is awful!!! Mean, mean people!
> Need more than a fist shake!



I think the worst part is that they live on my street and broke into another house on the other street in my sub-division.


Minnie Lor said:


> Oh no!!! It was just on the news here that a house was broken into near us overnight. The "suspect" is now a guest at the local jail after he was held at gunpoint by the home owner.
> 
> I was just thinking that maybe we need to post a "members of NRA" sign in our window. Maybe it would make someone think twice before choosing our home as a target.



Good for them, my brother said after this, he wanted a gun.  I have nothing against anyone that wants to own one, several people in my family have them and are responsible owners but having them in the house would scare me.  I have no experiance with them and am very paranoid that there would be an accident.



jeanigor said:


> My daddy always said that would ruin the fun of it. But then again, daddy wouldn't have waited for the police either.





Minnie Lor said:


> My DH always says that we should be very careful of advertising what we have. We're also careful with the trash after buying a laptop or TV. We take the boxes somewhere else to dispose.



Very good thing to do.  My brothers laptop was sitting on the table next to the couch, visable from our back deck - however, you had to climb the stairs to see through the door to see the computer.  We don't have any blinds or curtins on the back window and door because it faces the woods and we never felt the need.  The police told us we should cover them.  So I have a temp shade on the window and we've covered the door w/ wrapping paper, like a present, until I can decide on something better.  We are also getting a security system installed on Friday.  Closing the barn door after the horses have escaped, but it will make me feel better.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!  The show is up and high score wins a CRUISE!





jeanigor said:


> That's not making my head explode.



Me neither

YAWN

I just want to have fun with my friends.  If I were to get the high score in the process, great, but I'm not trying for it.


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> Me neither
> 
> YAWN
> 
> I just want to have fun with my friends.  If I were to get the high score in the process, great, but I'm not trying for it.



My thought exactly Kim.


----------



## tickledtink33

Renysmom said:


> Apparently not, some give off more gases and things they are telling us.



Okay, this is cracking me up.  Hearing that some plants are not green friendly.  It must really suck to be one of these plants.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

jeanigor said:


> *
> If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
> 
> Hope that helps!!*


*

Hiya!  Finally getting on here...long day.  MVMCP on the 13th has a plan to meet by the rose garden to watch parade (10:30) and fireworks (9:30) together at 9 pm-ish, for whomever would like to join in.  Would you please add that on?  Thanks!!*


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DisneyKevin said:


> Just want you to know that not *all* of the surprises have been announced.
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> There might be more.
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I know but I'm not tellin.



Bestill my heart


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I'm feeling a little low tonight for reasons that I can't really share, but I have to say you guys have lifted my mood.  Pretty sure I'm on here alone right now, but reading the posts from earlier helped!  Thanks for that.  I am awed at times how all of these people (well many anyway) who have never set eyes on each other offer such great support to each other.  I'm glad to be a part of it and to have the chance to meet you soon.  Sleep tight all!  

_*Eight more sleeps to DAP!*_


----------



## Minnie Lor

robind said:


> Very good thing to do.  My brothers laptop was sitting on the table next to the couch, visable from our back deck - however, you had to climb the stairs to see through the door to see the computer.  We don't have any blinds or curtins on the back window and door because it faces the woods and we never felt the need.



Very similiar here. Mine sits on the kitchen counter by the back patio door (no covering because we face a woody area) and DH's sits on a table by the picture window. The window is kind of far off af the ground but the vertical blinds stay open. 

My next door neighbors were broke into a few years ago...during the day...I was home.  I never heard a thing and neither did "my bark at everything" Lab's.


----------



## Minnie Lor

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm feeling a little low tonight for reasons that I can't really share, but I have to say you guys have lifted my mood.  Pretty sure I'm on here alone right now, but reading the posts from earlier helped!  Thanks for that.  I am awed at times how all of these people (well many anyway) who have never set eyes on each other offer such great support to each other.  I'm glad to be a part of it and to have the chance to meet you soon.  Sleep tight all!
> 
> _*Eight more sleeps to DAP!*_



Big BIG  for you. I'm off to bed after a long day. Hopefully you will have a peaceful sleep with wonderful dreams of fairies and princesses and such.


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm feeling a little low tonight for reasons that I can't really share, but I have to say you guys have lifted my mood.  Pretty sure I'm on here alone right now, but reading the posts from earlier helped!  Thanks for that.  I am awed at times how all of these people (well many anyway) who have never set eyes on each other offer such great support to each other.  I'm glad to be a part of it and to have the chance to meet you soon.  Sleep tight all!
> 
> _*Eight more sleeps to DAP!*_



Hope your low feelings will rise with the rising sun in the morning.

And be happy that you will soon be at DAP.
(I won't be there. )


----------



## mainegal

tickledtink33 said:


> Me neither
> 
> YAWN
> 
> I just want to have fun with my friends.  If I were to get the high score in the process, great, but I'm not trying for it.



Kinda like when you hit the "landmark number page", the best way to do it is to not really try.
(so says the DAP mascot!)


----------



## georgemoe

Morning peeps.  TSM practice comes early around these parts. 

Kidding. Taking dad in the the final cateract procedure in a few minutes. They start things very early. Luckily I won't lose too much of the work day.

Someone please go to NJ and kill that mouse. 

Later...


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm feeling a little low tonight for reasons that I can't really share, but I have to say you guys have lifted my mood.  Pretty sure I'm on here alone right now, but reading the posts from earlier helped!  Thanks for that.  I am awed at times how all of these people (well many anyway) who have never set eyes on each other offer such great support to each other.  I'm glad to be a part of it and to have the chance to meet you soon.  Sleep tight all!
> 
> _*Eight more sleeps to DAP!*_



Pam -
As someone who has been the recipient of the support of this group, I could not agree with you more - this is a wonderful group of people.  I have also had the pleasure of meeting a few in person and I can say it is even better in person.

Hope today is better you are now down to seven sleeps.


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Morning peeps.  TSM practice comes early around these parts.
> 
> Kidding. Taking dad in the the final cateract procedure in a few minutes. They start things very early. Luckily I won't lose too much of the work day.
> 
> Someone please go to NJ and kill that mouse.
> 
> Later...



Morning George!

Hope your father's surgery goes smoothly.

Wonder what Sean baited the traps with - they swear by peanut butter at my office.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Morning peeps.  TSM practice comes early around these parts.
> 
> Kidding. Taking dad in the the final cateract procedure in a few minutes. They start things very early. Luckily I won't lose too much of the work day.
> 
> Someone please go to NJ and kill that mouse.
> 
> Later...



Best of luck to your Dad George. Try and enjoy your day.


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

One week from today I will be in Disney to start my DAP celebration!

That is the exciting start to my day.

My other minor celebration is that I heard the alarm this morning - which translate into I was not up for an hour to turn it off before it rang.

Typical Thursday for me, nothing exciting.  I may have time to join the group early this afternoon but am not totally sure.


Have a great day!


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm feeling a little low tonight for reasons that I can't really share, but I have to say you guys have lifted my mood.  Pretty sure I'm on here alone right now, but reading the posts from earlier helped!  Thanks for that.  I am awed at times how all of these people (well many anyway) who have never set eyes on each other offer such great support to each other.  I'm glad to be a part of it and to have the chance to meet you soon.  Sleep tight all!



 
Hope today is better for you Pam.





georgemoe said:


> Morning peeps.  TSM practice comes early around these parts.
> 
> Kidding. Taking dad in the the final cateract procedure in a few minutes. They start things very early. Luckily I won't lose too much of the work day.
> 
> Someone please go to NJ and kill that mouse.
> 
> Later...




Good Morning George!!  I hope your Dad's surgery is a success this morning.



AnneR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Have a great day!



Good Morning, Anne !!!!



AnneR said:


> One week from today I will be in Disney to start my DAP celebration!
> 
> That is the exciting start to my day.



 Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## tlcoke

*One week from now, I will be leaving the house to drive to Indianapolis to catch my plane to the Happiest Place on Earth!!! 






​
Woo Hoo!!!!​*


----------



## Renysmom

disneydreamgirl said:


> Hiya!  Finally getting on here...long day.  MVMCP on the 13th has a plan to meet by the rose garden to watch parade (10:30) and fireworks (9:30) together at 9 pm-ish, for whomever would like to join in.  Would you please add that on?  Thanks!!



We will be there 



georgemoe said:


> Morning peeps.  TSM practice comes early around these parts.
> 
> Kidding. Taking dad in the the final cateract procedure in a few minutes. They start things very early. Luckily I won't lose too much of the work day.
> 
> Someone please go to NJ and kill that mouse.
> 
> Later...



Good Morning George, hope all goes well for your dad.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning, Kelly & Paul!!


----------



## Renysmom

A week from now I will be sound asleep, trying to make sure I get plenty of rest before I jump on a plane later in the day and head to 
DAP  to be with all of you!!!


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning, Kelly & Paul!!



Good Morning to you Tracey, hope you have a great walk and day.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

A Week from today I'll be waking up in the Happiest Place on earth.  Can't wait .    

At least it's going to be warmer there than here.....


----------



## Launchpad11B

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning, Kelly & Paul!!



Morning Tracey.


----------



## corky441

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm feeling a little low tonight for reasons that I can't really share, but I have to say you guys have lifted my mood.  Pretty sure I'm on here alone right now, but reading the posts from earlier helped!  Thanks for that.  I am awed at times how all of these people (well many anyway) who have never set eyes on each other offer such great support to each other.  I'm glad to be a part of it and to have the chance to meet you soon.  Sleep tight all!
> 
> _*Eight more sleeps to DAP!*_



Morning Pam,

There is no better place, than right here on these boards. The people here  are the *BEST*

Hope you have a better day today - 

See you soon - only *7 more sleeps*


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Morning all!  Today will be a better day, because that's my choice!  

Thanks for the encouraging and kind words...definitely helps.

_*...and yes the bright side is 7 more sleeps!!!*_


----------



## corky441

Morning Anne, Tracey, Kim, Paul, George

Seems like ages since I've had a chance to get back to the boards.

Eventhough I work for a marina ( off season now for that ), We also have a restaurant/banquet facility on site & needless to say the period from Thanksgiving to the end of the year is one of our busiest times of year.
My desk overfloweth . . . 

And, compound that with a little thing like *DAP* coming up in *7 DAYS* and trying to get work & homelife organized for that has been monumental at times. 

But, today I have a few windows of quality DISboard time open


----------



## disneydreamgirl

corky441 said:


> Morning Anne, Tracey, Kim, Paul, George
> 
> Seems like ages since I've had a chance to get back to the boards.
> 
> Eventhough I work for a marina ( off season now for that ), We also have a restaurant/banquet facility on site & needless to say the period from Thanksgiving to the end of the year is one of our busiest times of year.
> My desk overfloweth . . .
> 
> And, compound that with a little thing like *DAP* coming up in *7 DAYS* and trying to get work & homelife organized for that has been monumental at times.
> 
> But, today I have a few windows of quality DISboard time open



I hear you on the busy time of year...we have our work party on Saturday and it's like a mini-wedding with all this prep...no wacky relatives, though...just the odd employee not quite on their best behaviour!   I would not want to do this over and over again this month, so good luck with the next seven days, at the least!

Well, speaking of work...gotta go! Time is flying...


----------



## firsttimemom

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm feeling a little low tonight for reasons that I can't really share, but I have to say you guys have lifted my mood.  Pretty sure I'm on here alone right now, but reading the posts from earlier helped!  Thanks for that.  I am awed at times how all of these people (well many anyway) who have never set eyes on each other offer such great support to each other.  I'm glad to be a part of it and to have the chance to meet you soon.  Sleep tight all!
> 
> _*Eight more sleeps to DAP!*_



Hope the sun is shining for you today!


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Morning peeps.  TSM practice comes early around these parts.
> 
> Kidding. Taking dad in the the final cateract procedure in a few minutes. They start things very early. Luckily I won't lose too much of the work day.
> 
> Someone please go to NJ and kill that mouse.
> 
> Later...



Fingers crossed that it goes well (plus, doing that helps to get my hands limber for TSM).

Is that mouse still running around? EEK!


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning Everyone!! Still middle of the night dark here. Weathermen are predicting up to an inch of snow tonight. First accumulation that will stick. Boo.

Oh yeah. In 7 days from now we will be lifting off from Midway on our way to MCO... That makes the snow tolerable!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

georgemoe said:


> Morning peeps.  TSM practice comes early around these parts.
> 
> Kidding. Taking dad in the the final cateract procedure in a few minutes. They start things very early. Luckily I won't lose too much of the work day.
> 
> Someone please go to NJ and kill that mouse.
> 
> Later...


Mornin George.  Keeping good thoughts for your dad today.  See you next week!


----------



## firsttimemom

Annnnnnnnnnnd our DAPDAPDAPDAP weather forecasts are looking  with a chance of .


Accuweather:

THURS                             
Low: 52 °F
High: 72 °F

FRI
Low: 60 °F
High: 73 °F

SAT:
Low: 52 °F
High: 73 °F                                                                         

SUN
Low: 49 °F
High: 72 °F

MON:
Low: 51 °F
High: 68 °F



Weather.com

*THURS*
*77°*
58°


*FRI*
*75°*
56°



*SAT*
*75°*
57°


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Still middle of the night dark here. Weathermen are predicting up to an inch of snow tonight. First accumulation that will stick. Boo.
> 
> Oh yeah. In 7 days from now we will be lifting off from Midway on our way to MCO... That makes the snow tolerable!



Not to make you jealous or anything

The sun is SHINING here right now!


But that nasty weatherman is back - he is saying we  have a chance of snow on Saturday


----------



## corky441

Morning Liz, Todd & Stacey 

Hope you're having a good day.

Enjoy your snow Todd - Mother Nature surprised us with about 4 inches of wonderful Lake Effect Snow the other night - of course it's gone now thanks to over 1inch of rain yesterday - now we flood watch for the creeks 

And now we should get more snow tomorrow - Fa-La-La-La-La


----------



## Annette_VA

One week from right now, I'll be on a plane, WDW bound!


----------



## spaddy

Good morning everyone!  Only 3 more sleeps until I leave for WDW.  I really need a vacation and the next 3 days can't go fasts enough.


----------



## spaddy

Who is going to the Merry Mixer on December 10th?  I wanted to know who to keep an eye out for.


----------



## corky441

Annette_VA said:


> One week from right now, I'll be on a plane, WDW bound!



Isn't it a great feeling ??? I can't wait - I feel like a little kid waiting for Santa to come 

Love your shirts Annette - Did you design the "shy" graphic? i'd love to have it too. I was going to make a sign but DH would have killed me, the shirt logo would work though


----------



## corky441

spaddy said:


> Good morning everyone!  Only 3 more sleeps until I leave for WDW.  I really need a vacation and the next 3 days can't go fasts enough.





spaddy said:


> Who is going to the Merry Mixer on December 10th?  I wanted to know who to keep an eye out for.




 3 more sleeps 

We won't be able to make the Merry Mixer this trip, but have a great time


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> My other minor celebration is that I heard the alarm this morning - which translate into I was not up for an hour to turn it off before it rang.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



Oh, Anne! This is fabulous!

I hope your day goes well.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, Anne! This is fabulous!
> 
> I hope your day goes well.



I knew that you would appreciate this minor accomplishment


----------



## mainegal

Good morning, all!

A week from today, I will be getting up from my sleep and going... *to work!*


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> Good morning, all!
> 
> A week from today, I will be getting up from my sleep and going... *to work!*




   



 Maybe you could call in "Disney"  Most people who call in sick -"aren't"  so at least you wouldn't be lying


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone. It is stupid cold here. From the Weather Channel they are saying it is -11 and wind chill of -25. I just came in from taking Buddy for a very short walk, he peed and wanted to go back in the house. I was hoping he wouldn't want to stay out very long.


----------



## AnneR

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone. It is stupid cold here. From the Weather Channel they are saying it is -11 and wind chill of -25. I just came in from taking Buddy for a very short walk, he peed and wanted to go back in the house. I was hoping he wouldn't want to stay out very long.



Brrrrr


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> The finger is fine. No IR here.


 Oh well...guess I have to beat you fair and square



georgemoe said:


> Morning peeps.  TSM practice comes early around these parts.
> 
> Kidding. Taking dad in the the final cateract procedure in a few minutes. They start things very early. Luckily I won't lose too much of the work day.



Good luck George


Today's off to a good start. Here's hoping...


----------



## AnneR

I have to go to my first meeting of the morning and then it is back to back until this afternoon.

I will hopefully see you all early this afternoon, if not tonight I will be chatting with anyone around.  This thread is too close.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Oh well...guess I have to beat you fair and square
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck George
> 
> 
> Today's off to a good start. Here's hoping...



repeat after me - "I can handle anything, 7 days til DAP, 7 days..."


----------



## hideeh

Good morning!

Hugs to everyone who needs a little extra. Just keep your eyes on the prize!  DAP and all the fun we are going to have! 

I am about to get really busy for a couple days so I can be away. I will hopefully be able to pop in and catch up.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone:  If people are bringing items from the GKTW Wish List, I will gladly take them along with our group on Saturday morning.  The Dolphin will set up a collection station for the items in the convention center.  The room is ASIA 3.  The front desk can direct you to the room, and they will have signs put out as well.  Just make sure you drop your items off by Friday evening - because I will be taking them first thing Saturday morning.  Thanks.


----------



## corky441

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone. It is stupid cold here. From the Weather Channel they are saying it is -11 and wind chill of -25. I just came in from taking Buddy for a very short walk, he peed and wanted to go back in the house. I was hoping he wouldn't want to stay out very long.



I will not complain about Buffalo weather ever again... 

I'm surprised he didn't pee icicles


----------



## mainegal

hideeh said:


> I am about to get really busy for a couple days so I can be away. I will hopefully be able to pop in and catch up.



Oh, yeah! Good luck on catching up!

Better yet, concentrate on your work and packing and anticpation.
Soon you will be there and be having fun!
(advice from the DAP stay-at-home mascot)


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  If people are bringing items from the GKTW Wish List, I will gladly take them along with our group on Saturday morning.  The Dolphin will set up a collection station for the items in the convention center.  The room is ASIA 3.  The front desk can direct you to the room, and they will have signs put out as well.  Just make sure you drop your items off by Friday evening - because I will be taking them first thing Saturday morning.  Thanks.



I'll bring my stuff with me to the seminar on Friday morning so it will be there bright and early!


----------



## corky441

hideeh said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Hugs to everyone who needs a little extra. Just keep your eyes on the prize!  DAP and all the fun we are going to have!
> 
> *I am about to get really busy for a couple days so I can be away. I will hopefully be able to pop in and catch up*.



Morning Heidi -

I'm in the same boat - trying so hard to do 2 weeks of work so I can be gone 3 days from work - Why does it work out that way? Some sort of cosmic parallel universe type thing i guess


----------



## wildfan1473

Mornin' folks!  This time next week I also will be on a jet plane, heading south   Perfect timing, too, our highs here will only be in the 20's 

Anne, congrats on sleeping in!

Pam,  to you.

George, here's to hoping your dad does well today.

Another update on DH's aunt - the tumor they removed is stage 4 cancer.  Fortunately, it is a primary source, and their is no other cancer that they know of, however they could not remove the entire thing because it would have left her completely paralyzed on her left side.  They are going to begin radiation and chemo as soon as she is able to handle it.  80% of the cases have cancer return.  Please keep sending prayers and pixie dust our way, it woudl be greatly appreciated.

I'm off to play at school today, have a great day everyone!


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> Morning George!
> 
> Hope your father's surgery goes smoothly.
> 
> Wonder what Sean baited the traps with - they swear by peanut butter at my office.





Launchpad11B said:


> Best of luck to your Dad George. Try and enjoy your day.



Thanks! Good morning. Back early and as usual this office is flawless. Dad went in at 6:08am and was out about 8:30. 

Now back to work!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I'll bring my stuff with me to the seminar on Friday morning so it will be there bright and early!



Me too - 

Glad that the hotel is setting up a collection area for us. Hopefully we can fill the room


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> Mornin' folks!  This time next week I also will be on a jet plane, heading south   Perfect timing, too, our highs here will only be in the 20's
> 
> Anne, congrats on sleeping in!
> 
> Pam,  to you.
> 
> George, here's to hoping your dad does well today.
> 
> Another update on DH's aunt - the tumor they removed is stage 4 cancer.  Fortunately, it is a primary source, and their is no other cancer that they know of, however they could not remove the entire thing because it would have left her completely paralyzed on her left side.  They are going to begin radiation and chemo as soon as she is able to handle it.  80% of the cases have cancer return.  Please keep sending prayers and pixie dust our way, it woudl be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm off to play at school today, have a great day everyone!



sending thoughts & prayers you way - I hope her treatment goes well


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Not to make you jealous or anything
> 
> The sun is SHINING here right now!
> 
> 
> But that nasty weatherman is back - he is saying we  have a chance of snow on Saturday



ABSOLUTELY GORGOEOUS outside right now. Just got back from a long walk with the beagles. If this is what 60 feels like, I'm def. throwing in some shorts for DAP.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning


----------



## firsttimemom

wildfan1473 said:


> Mornin' folks!  This time next week I also will be on a jet plane, heading south   Perfect timing, too, our highs here will only be in the 20's
> 
> Anne, congrats on sleeping in!
> 
> Pam,  to you.
> 
> George, here's to hoping your dad does well today.
> 
> Another update on DH's aunt - the tumor they removed is stage 4 cancer.  Fortunately, it is a primary source, and their is no other cancer that they know of, however they could not remove the entire thing because it would have left her completely paralyzed on her left side.  They are going to begin radiation and chemo as soon as she is able to handle it.  80% of the cases have cancer return.  Please keep sending prayers and pixie dust our way, it woudl be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm off to play at school today, have a great day everyone!



Sorry to hear she needs further treatment. I'm praying it goes well for her.


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> I'll bring my stuff with me to the seminar on Friday morning so it will be there bright and early!



Us too. We are going to pick it all up at Publix or WalMart on our water/beer/wine stop. 

Thanks Dave for organizing this and delivering the collection. 



corky441 said:


> Morning Heidi -
> 
> I'm in the same boat - trying so hard to do 2 weeks of work so I can be gone 3 days from work - Why does it work out that way? Some sort of cosmic parallel universe type thing i guess



I am wishing for a clone.  

I knew you were getting slammed on Monday with snow...I was thining about you!



georgemoe said:


> Thanks! Good morning. Back early and as usual this office is flawless. Dad went in at 6:08am and was out about 8:30.
> 
> Now back to work!



Good new George. Here's to a speedy recovery just like the last one.



wildfan1473 said:


> Another update on DH's aunt - the tumor they removed is stage 4 cancer.  Fortunately, it is a primary source, and their is no other cancer that they know of, however they could not remove the entire thing because it would have left her completely paralyzed on her left side.  They are going to begin radiation and chemo as soon as she is able to handle it.  80% of the cases have cancer return.  Please keep sending prayers and pixie dust our way, it woudl be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm off to play at school today, have a great day everyone!



Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## georgemoe

Renysmom said:


> Good Morning George, hope all goes well for your dad.



It went pretty much perfect Kelly thanks! Now he just needs to relax until the patch is taken off tomorrow.



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Mornin George.  Keeping good thoughts for your dad today.  See you next week!



Thanks Stacy! See you next week.



spaddy said:


> Who is going to the Merry Mixer on December 10th?  I wanted to know who to keep an eye out for.



Deb and I plan to go Anne to hook up with Aaron. Then from there we will go to DHS for some eats and Osborne Lights.



sshaw10060 said:


> Good luck George
> 
> Today's off to a good start. Here's hoping...



Thanks Scott.



wildfan1473 said:


> George, here's to hoping your dad does well today.
> 
> Another update on DH's aunt - the tumor they removed is stage 4 cancer.  Fortunately, it is a primary source, and their is no other cancer that they know of, however they could not remove the entire thing because it would have left her completely paralyzed on her left side.  They are going to begin radiation and chemo as soon as she is able to handle it.  80% of the cases have cancer return.  Please keep sending prayers and pixie dust our way, it woudl be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm off to play at school today, have a great day everyone!



Thanks Jennifer. Prayers for your aunt.


----------



## robind

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  If people are bringing items from the GKTW Wish List, I will gladly take them along with our group on Saturday morning.  The Dolphin will set up a collection station for the items in the convention center.  The room is ASIA 3.  The front desk can direct you to the room, and they will have signs put out as well.  Just make sure you drop your items off by Friday evening - because I will be taking them first thing Saturday morning.  Thanks.



Dave do you know the times we can drop stuff off?  We the collection site be open on Thursday?
Never mind, I forgot we were going to be there Friday morning.  What cabn I say, other than I'm having a moment.


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning



Hi Kim.


----------



## Launchpad11B

This little guy is the mascot for a unit deployed to Afghanistan. He's being carried around in a rucksack so he can be with his Soldiers at all times. This is one of the unwritten traditions in the military. Mascot dogs.


----------



## jeanigor

I can't see the puppy Paul.

Perhaps because it is hosted on a secured server?


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> I can't see the puppy Paul.
> 
> Perhaps because it is hosted on a secured server?



Weird, I can see it.


----------



## robind

Launchpad11B said:


> Weird, I can see it.



You have better eyes than the rest of us.


----------



## firsttimemom

robind said:


> You have better eyes than the rest of us.



he really does have super powers!


----------



## hideeh

Launchpad11B said:


> This little guy is the mascot for a unit deployed to Afghanistan. He's being carried around in a rucksack so he can be with his Soldiers at all times. This is one of the unwritten traditions in the military. Mascot dogs.



Awwwwwww....what a sweet looking dog!


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> I can't see the puppy Paul.
> 
> Perhaps because it is hosted on a secured server?





robind said:


> You have better eyes than the rest of us.





firsttimemom said:


> he really does have super powers!



How about now?


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> This little guy is the mascot for a unit deployed to Afghanistan. He's being carried around in a rucksack so he can be with his Soldiers at all times. This is one of the unwritten traditions in the military. Mascot dogs.



What a darling! 



jeanigor said:


> I can't see the puppy Paul.
> 
> Perhaps because it is hosted on a secured server?



When I pulled up the board, it gave me a warning that there was something posted from a site with an un-verified certificate.  I allowed it to show all content, and the picture popped up.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> How about now?






Awwwwww


----------



## Renysmom

corky441 said:


> Morning Anne, Tracey, Kim, Paul, George



You forgot me   hehehe

Anyway, Good morning to YOU!!! and only 7 days


----------



## Renysmom

firsttimemom said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnd our DAPDAPDAPDAP weather forecasts are looking  with a chance of .
> 
> 
> Accuweather:
> 
> THURS
> Low: 52 °F
> High: 72 °F
> 
> FRI
> Low: 60 °F
> High: 73 °F
> 
> SAT:
> Low: 52 °F
> High: 73 °F
> 
> SUN
> Low: 49 °F
> High: 72 °F
> 
> MON:
> Low: 51 °F
> High: 68 °F
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com
> 
> *THURS*
> *77°*
> 58°
> 
> 
> *FRI*
> *75°*
> 56°
> 
> 
> 
> *SAT*
> *75°*
> 57°




I personally am picking Weather Channel's forcast, it's warmer


----------



## georgemoe

At this time next week I'll be landing at MCO! 

Love the pouch pup Paul!


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> This little guy is the mascot for a unit deployed to Afghanistan. He's being carried around in a rucksack so he can be with his Soldiers at all times. This is one of the unwritten traditions in the military. Mascot dogs.



OMG he is so adorable, hope he doesn't get to big for the puch. 

So glad our soldiers can have something so dear to keep them company when they are missing home.


----------



## ADP

Morning Peeps!  

Can't wait to get to Orlando next week!  The weather is looking pretty good for now.  See you all there!  Woot!

Editing to add:  Don't know if anyone has noticed, but there is a Candlelight Processional narrartor change during DAP.  Vanessa has been replaced with Kirk Cameron.


----------



## tlcoke

Puppy is cute.. Awwww


----------



## tlcoke

Question for my Indianapolis Friends:

Is the Snow in the forecast up there early next week - just flurries or are the predicting anything measurable? 

I am trying to decide whether I should drive up and spend the Night on Wednesday before my flight out on Thursday.

Thanks


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> This little guy is the mascot for a unit deployed to Afghanistan. He's being carried around in a rucksack so he can be with his Soldiers at all times. This is one of the unwritten traditions in the military. Mascot dogs.



Great mascot! (I had to click to allow the unsecured pup to show.)

Can the DAP mascot travel like this?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Can the DAP mascot travel like this?



Only if you can fit in a pouch like the puppy.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Great mascot! (I had to click to allow the unsecured pup to show.)
> 
> Can the DAP mascot travel like this?



You wanna be in a bag on someone's back? Isn't that a little bit more "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" than DAP?


----------



## mainegal

Okay, maybe I really don't want to travel on someone's back! I just want to be part of the gang!


----------



## Annette_VA

corky441 said:


> Isn't it a great feeling ??? I can't wait - I feel like a little kid waiting for Santa to come


Is is the best feeling!  



corky441 said:


> Love your shirts Annette - Did you design the "shy" graphic? i'd love to have it too. I was going to make a sign but DH would have killed me, the shirt logo would work though


I did.  I have this ancient Mickey's Print Shop software that I used & it doesn't allow you to copy/paste the images between programs.  I'll see if I can save it as a .pdf or something and email it to you.  If I can't, it would be easy for you to do your own.  You just need a Disney font (which can be found at www.mickeyavenue.com) and some Mickey clip art



Launchpad11B said:


> This little guy is the mascot for a unit deployed to Afghanistan. He's being carried around in a rucksack so he can be with his Soldiers at all times. This is one of the unwritten traditions in the military. Mascot dogs.
> 
> Aw, what a sweetie!


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Okay, maybe I really don't want to travel on someone's back! I just want to be part of the gang!



You are. You're even in the picture. You're behind Don (you can tell, his mouth is flapping) who is behind me (see the frilly pants?)


----------



## mikelan6

jeanigor said:


> You are. You're even in the picture. You're behind Don (you can tell, his mouth is flapping) who is behind me (see the frilly pants?)



Is that Alfalfa with the frilly pants?


----------



## ADP

tlcoke said:


> Question for my Indianapolis Friends:
> 
> Is the Snow in the forecast up there early next week - just flurries or are the predicting anything measurable?
> 
> I am trying to decide whether I should drive up and spend the Night on Wednesday before my flight out on Thursday.
> 
> Thanks


Nothing measurable is what I heard on the news this morning....Just a few flakes.


----------



## mainegal

mikelan6 said:


> Is that Alfalfa with the frilly pants?




No! It is Todd with the frilly pants.
And the girl does look a little like me when I am having a good hair day.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> You're behind Don (you can tell, his mouth is flapping)




Are you sure of that?  I would have thought Don would be "Spanky"


----------



## Dodie

tlcoke said:


> Question for my Indianapolis Friends:
> 
> Is the Snow in the forecast up there early next week - just flurries or are the predicting anything measurable?
> 
> I am trying to decide whether I should drive up and spend the Night on Wednesday before my flight out on Thursday.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Tracey. They aren't sure yet.  They've just begun to discuss the possibility and you know how they get when they start talking about the "computer models" for accumulation.  This morning is the first mention I've heard of snow and they were pretty vague, but weren't talking "big snow" at all.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Hey everyone, for those of you coming on the GKTW group.  There's been a slight change in our shifts/assignments.  Can you take a look to see if you have any preferences?


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> This little guy is the mascot for a unit deployed to Afghanistan. He's being carried around in a rucksack so he can be with his Soldiers at all times. This is one of the unwritten traditions in the military. Mascot dogs.



A few years ago U did some consulting for a company that was designing harnesses so that service dogs could parachute with their special forces handlers. Part of my job was to ensure the dog wouldn't be hurt by the harness design. We go to try our first real-life test and we have the dog and handler.  I ask the handler if the dog will let me touch him (many working dogs will rip your hand off without any warning so we muzzle them for things like this) and he says she is a sweet heart.  I go to close the first velcro strap and the dog strikes like a cobra. I spent the rest of the test being sutured at the base hospital. The handler looks at me as says "she usually only acts that way with the bad guys or the vet. She must know you're  a vet"

Still have the scars.  The mascots tend to be much better patients than the working dogs.


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Hi Tracey. They aren't sure yet.  They've just begun to discuss the possibility and you know how they get when they start talking about the "computer models" for accumulation.  This morning is the first mention I've heard of snow and they were pretty vague, but weren't talking "big snow" at all.



Tracey..what flight are you taking?


----------



## tlcoke

ADP said:


> Nothing measurable is what I heard on the news this morning....Just a few flakes.





Dodie said:


> Hi Tracey. They aren't sure yet.  They've just begun to discuss the possibility and you know how they get when they start talking about the "computer models" for accumulation.  This morning is the first mention I've heard of snow and they were pretty vague, but weren't talking "big snow" at all.



Thanks for the update... If you hear anything Drastically changing in the forecast let me know.  I will be monitoring it, but our news here doesn't cover beyond Seymour, up the 65 corridor.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Tracey..what flight are you taking?



I am on Southwest #1510 (the only non-stop flight) that leaves at 11:30ish.


----------



## Annette_VA

kimisabella said:


> Are you sure of that?  I would have thought Don would be "Spanky"


----------



## scarlett873

tlcoke said:


> I am on Southwest #1510 (the only non-stop flight) that leaves at 11:30ish.



Oh...I'm on Airtran..thinking about going standby on the next earliest flight that day. There's one that would get me in at 3pm-ish...that would give me time to check out the Crocs store in the airport and grab a couple of sweet teas before Jen arrives. Then we can be off quickly!!


----------



## Renysmom

Annette_VA said:


> Is is the best feeling!
> 
> 
> I did.  I have this ancient Mickey's Print Shop software that I used & it doesn't allow you to copy/paste the images between programs.  I'll see if I can save it as a .pdf or something and email it to you.  If I can't, it would be easy for you to do your own.  You just need a Disney font (which can be found at www.mickeyavenue.com) and some Mickey clip art



Annette-

Open graphic, then click on the print scrn button, then go to your graphics program, paste new image, crop around image and viola...  Not that I have ever done this before or anything.. I am just saying, I heard this works


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Are you sure of that?  I would have thought Don would be "Spanky"


----------



## mainegal

Turkey vegetable soup for lunch.
The never-ending Thanksgiving! Yum!


----------



## Renysmom

I was going to send out individual PM's but thought what the heck post it here , it's faster  so for those folks who I am meeting up with at the events of DAP, I need your cell phone number in case I am running late or there is some other problem.

You know who you are (or if you just want me to have your number) plese send me a PM.

One Week


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Can't wait to get to Orlando next week!  The weather is looking pretty good for now.  See you all there!  Woot!
> 
> Editing to add:  Don't know if anyone has noticed, but there is a Candlelight Processional narrartor change during DAP.  *Vanessa has been replaced with Kirk Cameron*.



This bites.


----------



## Renysmom

mainegal said:


> Turkey vegetable soup for lunch.
> The never-ending Thanksgiving! Yum!



The last of our turkey went away on Tuesday so we have moved on to other poultry and today I had leftover Chicken and Dumplings that John made yesterday.. Yummy


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


>


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> This bites.



Hey George!

That does stink.  I was in love with Kirk Cameron back in the day when he was really popular, but now, he's a weirdo.  Going from Vanessa Williams to Kirk Cameron is a real disappointment!


----------



## exwdwcm

Morning/or afternoon all! 

 a week from today, i will be waiting for the car service and take our 4:50pm flight to the WL!!  

Jennifer- sorry to hear about DH's aunt and the tumor.  I'll continue to keep her in my prayers.  

hope no one's flight is impacted by bad weather!!  They are saying possible snow here again in Dallas tomorrow.   crazy. 

so i tried online check in again- we have 5 rooms at the WL.  i was only able to check in 2 of them.   The other 3 gave me errors that they can't retrieve my ressie right now.  Imagine that.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Hey George!
> 
> That does stink.  I was in love with Kirk Cameron back in the day when he was really popular, but now, he's a weirdo.  Going from Vanessa Williams to Kirk Cameron is a real disappointment!



Hi Andrea.  Yup. The only Kirk I know has a Captain in front of it and I know thats not him. Vanessa has disappointed me.  Thats what she gets for doing movies with Cedric the Entertainer.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Oh...I'm on Airtran..thinking about going standby on the next earliest flight that day. There's one that would get me in at 3pm-ish...that would give me time to check out the Crocs store in the airport and grab a couple of sweet teas before Jen arrives. Then we can be off quickly!!



I was looking at the earlier flights for SW but the rest have layovers and only would get me in to Orlando <1 hour from when the Non-stop would get there.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I was looking at the earlier flights for SW but the rest have layovers and only would get me in to Orlando <1 hour from when the Non-stop would get there.



Stick with the non-stop.
Coming from Maine, the only place I go to that I can get to in one hop is Philadelphia.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Stick with the non-stop.
> Coming from Maine, the only place I go to that I can get to in one hop is Philadelphia.



That is kinda how it is out of Louisville, you have to fly through somewhere else to get to 90% of destinations around the country.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Stick with the non-stop.
> Coming from Maine, the only place I go to that I can get to in one hop is Philadelphia.



Normally, I would agree. But I am making an exception for this trip. Even with the overnight layover.


----------



## AnneR

Popping in and out - guess I will see everyone later.


----------



## DVCsince02

If someone going to the Merry Mixer can get me an ornament, I would appreciate it.  THANKS!


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> If someone going to the Merry Mixer can get me an ornament, I would appreciate it.  THANKS!


I'm planning on going and I will certainly try and pick up one for you.  A couple of disclaimers though....
- Last year they were very stingy about giving someone 2.  I'll try and sneak one, but if the DVC police are out in force it maybe difficult.
- My memory isn't always the best so remembering to pick one up for you might be a problem.  Just don't kick me at DATW if I forget to get one for you.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Oh...I'm on Airtran..thinking about going standby on the next earliest flight that day. There's one that would get me in at 3pm-ish...that would give me time to check out the Crocs store in the airport and grab a couple of sweet teas before Jen arrives. Then we can be off quickly!!



I vote for this idea (not just because I love sweet tea).



ADP said:


> I'm planning on going and I will certainly try and pick up one for you.  A couple of disclaimers though....
> - Last year they were very stingy about giving someone 2.  I'll try and sneak one, but if the DVC police are out in force it maybe difficult.
> - My memory isn't always the best so remembering to pick one up for you might be a problem.  Just don't kick me at DATW if I forget to get one for you.


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> I am on Southwest #1510 (the only non-stop flight) that leaves at 11:30ish.



I just stalked your flight- we are on SWA 352 and get in 5 min before you. See ya on the tram!


----------



## firsttimemom

mainegal said:


> Turkey vegetable soup for lunch.
> The never-ending Thanksgiving! Yum!



I think my family will mutiny if turkey shows up on the table again tonight.


----------



## exwdwcm

georgemoe said:


> Hi Andrea.  Yup. The only Kirk I know has a Captain in front of it and I know thats not him. Vanessa has disappointed me.  Thats what she gets for doing movies with Cedric the Entertainer.


that is too bad.   yes, i did love Kirk back in the day, but he has gone a little off the deep end.   He is in those Left Behind movies now.   

now IF Capt Kirk was doing it, you can believe I would be there.   LOVE him, even if he is a little wacko too!!!  

<---trekkie at heart


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> If someone going to the Merry Mixer can get me an ornament, I would appreciate it.  THANKS!



Providing Deb and I make it there and we can each get one, one of them is yours Jen. If it's icky looking you can have both.


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> that is too bad.   yes, i did love Kirk back in the day, but he has gone a little off the deep end.   He is in those Left Behind movies now.
> 
> now IF Capt Kirk was doing it, you can believe I would be there.   LOVE him, even if he is a little wacko too!!!
> 
> <---trekkie at heart



I think Kirk, Picard, or Sisco would do a wonderful job at narration.

However, Mike Seaver...not so much.


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> I think Kirk, *Picard*, or Sisco would do a wonderful job at narration.
> 
> However, Mike Seaver...not so much.



John Luke all the way!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Well, I am calling it a short day today. I have some doctors appointments. I'll probably be on later, since I need to finish my project for work and have been procrastinating immensely!


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> I just stalked your flight- we are on SWA 352 and get in 5 min before you. See ya on the tram!



 Or in Baggage Claim


----------



## tlcoke

I am tired of counting paper...Actually I am creating a spreadsheet that shows our estimated Average Annual Usage of all the paper & envelopes we print on...

I have had to dig through paper purchase information and calculate how many 1000's of sheet of paper we use.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Hi Andrea.  Yup. The only Kirk I know has a Captain in front of it and I know thats not him. Vanessa has disappointed me.  Thats what she gets for doing movies with Cedric the Entertainer.





exwdwcm said:


> that is too bad.   yes, i did love Kirk back in the day, but he has gone a little off the deep end.   He is in those Left Behind movies now.
> 
> now IF Capt Kirk was doing it, you can believe I would be there.   LOVE him, even if he is a little wacko too!!!
> 
> <---trekkie at heart



I would love to see William Shatner.


----------



## Dodie

I have a couple of flatties to make tonight and my friend is going to laminate them for me tomorrow.  One is my DH Phillip and the other is a special, surprise guest.


----------



## Annette_VA

corky441 said:


> Isn't it a great feeling ??? I can't wait - I feel like a little kid waiting for Santa to come
> 
> Love your shirts Annette - Did you design the "shy" graphic? i'd love to have it too. I was going to make a sign but DH would have killed me, the shirt logo would work though



I was able to save it as a .pdf and then save that as a .jpg.  Here you go!  If you want the full size image, pm me your email address & I can email it to you


----------



## WebmasterMike

spaddy said:


> I would love to see William Shatner.



Maybe "the Shat" can read Kirk Cameron's Tweets to a nice Jazzy beat.


Live long and prosper!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I have a couple of flatties to make tonight and my friend is going to laminate them for me tomorrow.  One is my DH Phillip and the other is a special, surprise guest.



Flattie Phillip?!?!?!

This should be fun!  Poor guy is not going to know what hit him!!!!


----------



## spaddy

k5jmh said:


> Maybe "the Shat" can read Kirk Cameron's Tweets to a nice Jazzy beat.
> 
> 
> Live long and prosper!



The Shat is my husband's favorite and Spock is my son's favorite.


----------



## spaddy

Annette_VA said:


> I was able to save it as a .pdf and then save that as a .jpg.  Here you go!  If you want the full size image, pm me your email address & I can email it to you



That is so cute.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Normally, I would agree. But I am making an exception for this trip. Even with the overnight layover.



Oh! An overnight? Sounds challenging! Will you spend it in the airport, or will you find a bed?


----------



## tiggerbell

tlcoke said:


> I am tired of counting paper...Actually I am creating a spreadsheet that shows our estimated Average Annual Usage of all the paper & envelopes we print on...
> 
> I have had to dig through paper purchase information and calculate how many 1000's of sheet of paper we use.


 

I don't suppose "bunches" would be an acceptable answer, huh?


----------



## tlcoke

tiggerbell said:


> I don't suppose "bunches" would be an acceptable answer, huh?



It's more like several million sheets of paper.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Well, I am calling it a short day today. I have some doctors appointments. I'll probably be on later, since I need to finish my project for work and have been procrastinating immensely!



Do we get to color tonight?

I call purple!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Oh! An overnight? Sounds challenging! Will you spend it in the airport, or will you find a bed?



Todd is staying a Jamie's (Tiggerbell) house.  The start of Todd-a-palooza.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Do we get to color tonight?
> 
> I call purple!



I call *Red*


----------



## kathrna

And I'll be PINK!


----------



## kathrna

Hi everyone!!  How are you on this lovely evening?  I am surrounded by Christmas storage boxes and a lump of fake tree.  The boys are working on homework, so I think that it all explodes out tomorrow night.  What are you all up to?


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Hi everyone!!  How are you on this lovely evening?  I am surrounded by Christmas storage boxes and a lump of fake tree.  The boys are working on homework, so I think that it all explodes out tomorrow night.  What are you all up to?



No special projects at least not yet, heating leftovers for dinner, getting homework done and Kara ready for basketball, folding laundry...

Looking forward to chatting on the boards tonight with my DIS friends.


----------



## kathrna

Were you in chat last night.  I was for just a bit, then left to tuck the boys in and forgot to come back.  Silly me!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Were you in chat last night.  I was for just a bit, then left to tuck the boys in and forgot to come back.  Silly me!



I was kind of off and on.  I was there but had several tasks I was doing so there were major chunks of time that I was not really there.


----------



## tlcoke

I am getting ready to leave work and head for home.  I will be on later tonight, I just hope my internet connection cooperates.  I am starting to think there is something in the line coming into my house causing my current problems as it works fine one night and then goes into these searching modes for a signal on other nights.  I haven't traded boxes yet (since I got the original box to work with the new power cord, that may be my next  step in trouble shooting.  

Last night it was raining and it was doing it and a previous night it was extremely windy and the issue was occurring, which is why I am suspecting the problem to be outside.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am getting ready to leave work and head for home.  I will be on later tonight, I just hope my internet connection cooperates.  I am starting to think there is something in the line coming into my house causing my current problems as it works fine one night and then goes into these searching modes for a signal on other nights.  I haven't traded boxes yet (since I got the original box to work with the new power cord, that may be my next  step in trouble shooting.
> 
> Last night it was raining and it was doing it and a previous night it was extremely windy and the issue was occurring, which is why I am suspecting the problem to be outside.



your internet is giving you fits.  Unfortunately I have no wisdom to offer you.

Hope you can chat tonight.


----------



## kathrna

Anne, how many plates/napkins do you think we'll need?  I bought 50 dessert plates and 48 napkins today.  Do I need more?  (why don't the napkin/plate numbers match??!!)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kathrna said:


> Anne, how many plates/napkins do you think we'll need?  I bought 50 dessert plates and 48 napkins today.  Do I need more?  (why don't the napkin/plate numbers match??!!)



So you have 2 plate bottoms to put the door prize stickers on!


(umm, yes, I was the kid at the parties and showers looking through the plates for the one marked for the door prize....)


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Anne, how many plates/napkins do you think we'll need?  I bought 50 dessert plates and 48 napkins today.  Do I need more?  (why don't the napkin/plate numbers match??!!)



I would imagine that would be plenty.  I don't think that there are 50 of us staying at POP or should I say I have not seen that more than 50 have disclosed there location as being POP.


----------



## AnneR

TheBeadPirate said:


> So you have 2 plate bottoms to put the door prize stickers on!
> 
> 
> (umm, yes, I was the kid at the parties and showers looking through the plates for the one marked for the door prize....)



Door prizes? didn't think of that - do you think Pete and John will give us a cruise for a door prize?


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Door prizes? didn't think of that - do you think Pete and John will give us a cruise for a door prize?



hhhmmmmmm....
I'm kinda thinkin' the sticker game might be too simple to qualify as cruise worthy.


----------



## kathrna

TheBeadPirate said:


> So you have 2 plate bottoms to put the door prize stickers on!
> 
> 
> (umm, yes, I was the kid at the parties and showers looking through the plates for the one marked for the door prize....)



You are da smaart one, I seeeee!


----------



## kathrna

I forgot cups, so when I go back to Target, I'll go by the $ spot again.  They had some cute little Mickey things, ie: notepads, notebooks, etc.


----------



## AnneR

Watching Samantha Brown's Disney Favorites on Travel Channel.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Watching Samantha Brown's Disney Favorites on Travel Channel.



I tivod it this AM. Will watch when the kids go to bed- no need to torture them any more than necessary.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Watching Samantha Brown's Disney Favorites on Travel Channel.



fun!  I still have not watched the special from the other night.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> I tivod it this AM. Will watch when the kids go to bed- no need to torture them any more than necessary.



I only have one home right now - basketball practice.  She is watching her own show on the other TV.


----------



## kathrna

on the "little" tv?


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> on the "little" tv?



"little" as compared to what the old one was yes.  It is a 26 inch tv - the new one.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> "little" as compared to what the old one was yes.  It is a 26 inch tv - the new one.



I was meaning that you had two tv's.  I wasn't thinking she was watching the new big one!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> I was meaning that you had two tv's.  I wasn't thinking she was watching the new big one!



I guess I am pretty literal tonight


----------



## georgemoe

I've joined the Kirk Cameron boycott.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Do we get to color tonight?
> 
> I call purple!



I claim green!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Door prizes? didn't think of that - do you think Pete and John will give us a cruise for a door prize?



How about a door prize for people who could not get to the door of the DAP party because they had to stay home?


----------



## AnneR

AnneR said:


> Do we get to color tonight?
> 
> I call purple!





tlcoke said:


> I call *Red*





kathrna said:


> And I'll be PINK!





mainegal said:


> I claim green!



Todd - we have a rainbow of colors ready.  Do you need our help?


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> I've joined the Kirk Cameron boycott.



Me, too! 
Wonder who will narrate when I go to WDW _next _December?


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> I've joined the Kirk Cameron boycott.



I guess I have joined by default.  I did not plan on going to CP this year - saving that for another year.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

What's everybody doing for lunch/early dinner on Saturday before TSM?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Todd - we have a rainbow of colors ready.  Do you need our help?


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> What's everybody doing for lunch/early dinner on Saturday before TSM?



Afternoon tea!


----------



## AnneR

Nikki - did you get the mouse?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Well, sort of! Check out the mouse thread!!!! There's an update!!!


----------



## tlcoke

*NikkiBell* said:


> What's everybody doing for lunch/early dinner on Saturday before TSM?



Something Quick Service, though I had an invitation to join an Afternoon Tea excursion, but I declined..not in my budget.


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> Well, sort of! Check out the mouse thread!!!! There's an update!!!



Your gonna make me work for the update?


----------



## tlcoke

*NikkiBell* said:


> Well, sort of! Check out the mouse thread!!!! There's an update!!!



Funny Story


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Something Quick Service, though I had an invitation to join an Afternoon Tea excursion, but I declined..not in my budget.



Oh, darn! Budget... 
What would it cost if a person particpated in every possible official and unofficial DAP event? Drank a drink at _every _country? And stayed in a Deluxe Resort?

Who was it that was going to win the lottery?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Oh, darn! Budget...
> What would it cost if a person particpated in every possible official and unofficial DAP event? Drank a drink at _every _country? And stayed in a Deluxe Resort?
> 
> Who was it that was going to win the lottery?



$$$$$$$$$


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Something Quick Service, though I had an invitation to join an Afternoon Tea excursion, but I declined..not in my budget.



At this point everything else is quick service for us - budget


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, darn! Budget...
> What would it cost if a person particpated in every possible official and unofficial DAP event? Drank a drink at _every _country? And stayed in a Deluxe Resort?
> 
> Who was it that was going to win the lottery?



I've got dibs on Mega Millions


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> At this point everything else is quick service for us - budget



I may even drive offsite to eat on Saturday, after I depart the Todd-a-palooza entourage.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Hey all...hope I'm finding you well.  I am still trying to put an outfit together for my work party on Saturday.  I thought finding a dress would be so easy however this year seems to be the year of the sweater dress and they are so not flattering on me!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

My sister and I will be shopping or resort hopping (that rhymes) on Saturday so we'll likely just get something while out and about.  I will be at DHS in good time...so excited about DAParty! Any more word on new surprises?


----------



## fakereadhed

georgemoe said:


> I've joined the Kirk Cameron boycott.



Kirk Cameron is dreamy.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Heh, this is another one of those times that I am DVC and don't have to worry about that.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> My sister and I will be shopping or resort hopping (that rhymes) on Saturday so we'll likely just get something while out and about.  I will be at DHS in good time...so excited about DAParty! *Any more word on new surprises?*



I haven't seen anything posted.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> At this point everything else is quick service for us - budget



I like budget when it means you can do "more".


----------



## fakereadhed

*NikkiBell* said:


> What's everybody doing for lunch/early dinner on Saturday before TSM?



We've got 4:30 at LeCellier but might cancel and do Epcot counter service instead.


----------



## mainegal

*NikkiBell* said:


> Heh, this is another one of those times that I am DVC and don't have to worry about that.



But at some point, you do have to pay for DVC, don't you?


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I've got dibs on Mega Millions



But you will share with your DIS friends, right?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> I haven't seen anything posted.



I saw that Kevin was teasing again...does this mean the e-mail show may have some info or will they truly be complete surprises?!  I love that he upped the ante.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> I saw that Kevin was teasing again...does this mean the e-mail show may have some info or will they truly be complete surprises?!  I love that he upped the ante.



Maybe it is what they decided to do with the $25.00 gift cards


----------



## mainegal

I think Kevin will keep on teasing just because he is a tease.
He will tell nothing.
You will find out on Satuday night.
And you will be appreciative!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I like budget when it means you can do "more".



Well, if I had more notice, I would have "budgeted" earlier so that I could do more.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> I think Kevin will keep on teasing just because he is a tease.
> He will tell nothing.
> You will find out on Satuday night.
> And you will be appreciative!



Sounds like someone in the know...did you get him to share?  Not asking you to share, if you do know...just curious....don't even answer!


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> Sounds like someone in the know...did you get him to share?  Not asking you to share, if you do know...just curious....don't even answer!



Yeah, uh huh. Something like that. I ask Kevin to tell me and he tells me. Sure... I am sure that is what happened.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> Yeah, uh huh. Something like that. I ask Kevin to tell me and he tells me. Sure... I am sure that is what happened.



Ah, but not an outright no......anyhoo, I was just teasing as well.  I have two work friends who are just in awe of all of this.  I've promised to e-mail them updates when I'm only having medium fun.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Ah, but not an outright no......anyhoo, I was just teasing as well.  I have two work friends who are just in awe of all of this.  I've promised to e-mail them updates when I'm only having medium fun.



Well since DAP is going to be MAJOR fun, they will be waiting a long time for your email.


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> I have two work friends who are just in awe of all of this.



As well they should be. You are going to have such a great time!


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> I've joined the Kirk Cameron boycott.



Do I even ask, George?


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Well since DAP is going to be *MAJOR* fun, .



*MAJOR MAJOR FUN!*


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Oh! An overnight? Sounds challenging! Will you spend it in the airport, or will you find a bed?



Yup. Starting the party Wednesday night at Jaime's place in Chicago with some DISers that won't be at DAP.



mainegal said:


> Oh, darn! Budget...
> What would it cost if a person particpated in every possible official and unofficial DAP event? Drank a drink at _every _country? And stayed in a Deluxe Resort?
> 
> Who was it that was going to win the lottery?



I can let you know the cost of a drink in every country once we get back!



tlcoke said:


> I may even drive offsite to eat on Saturday, after I depart the Todd-a-palooza entourage.


----------



## tlcoke

I am back, hopefully, I have resolved my internet problems.  I spent the last 30 minutes on the phone with ATT trying to resolve my issues. So far so good.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Do I even ask, George?



Kirk Cameron has replaced Vanessa Williams as the narrator for the Candlelight Processional for Sunday the 13th.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Well since DAP is going to be MAJOR fun, they will be waiting a long time for your email.



All my friends will be following along on Facebook.  Jealous with envy.


----------



## kathrna

Pam, was it you who was talking about meeting up for fireworks at MVMCP?


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


>



I am joining you for Breakfast at Boma.  I just can't afford both.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Pam, was it you who was talking about meeting up for fireworks at MVMCP?



Yes. I forgot to add it to my list. So if Pam would be so kind as to repost the meet-up info I will take a break from work and edit my list.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Kirk Cameron has replaced Vanessa Williams as the narrator for the Candlelight Processional for Sunday the 13th.



Wow, that's a major change.  I hope they haven't changed the Friday narrator.  I LOVE Andy Garcia (I see a pattern here... I like the "brown" guys!   -- and just as a note, this is what my Dsis in law calls herself and her family: Brown=Hispanic)


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Yes. I forgot to add it to my list. So if Pam would be so kind as to repost the meet-up info I will take a break from work and edit my list.



Are you reading my mind?  That is exactly why I asked her, b/c it wasn't on her list!  You ARE amazing!


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I am joining you for Breakfast at Boma.  I just can't afford both.



oooooo, Boma!  I've not been there yet.  Have bunches 'o fun!


----------



## kathrna

kathrna said:


> Are you reading my mind?  That is exactly why I asked her, b/c it wasn't on her list!  You ARE amazing!



I'm sorry, I misspoke, it's not on YOUR list.


----------



## AnneR

Oh Todd...


----------



## kathrna

Oh good, I'm not talking to myself!!    Someone else is around!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Wow, that's a major change.  I hope they haven't changed the Friday narrator.  I LOVE Andy Garcia (I see a pattern here... I like the "brown" guys!   -- and just as a note, this is what my Dsis in law calls herself and her family: Brown=Hispanic)



DP calls himself and others brown too.


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> oooooo, Boma!  I've not been there yet.  Have bunches 'o fun!



I have had Boma for dinner, but this will be my first time for breakfast.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> DP calls himself and others brown too.



Ok, just so you know where I'm coming from.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Oh Todd...



I just got home from a 'quick' dinner at Taco Bell....over two hours!!!! What the heck?!?!?! So I'll be up for a while...


----------



## kathrna

Hey, did anyone see that I got a new ticker??


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I just got home from a 'quick' dinner at Taco Bell....over two hours!!!! What the heck?!?!?! So I'll be up for a while...



What did you do at Taco Bell for 2 hours?


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Oh good, I'm not talking to myself!!    Someone else is around!



So I'm chopped liver?


Congrats on 1000 posts, too!!!


----------



## kathrna

Jeepers, I went over 1000 and I didn't notice.  NUTS!


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Oh good, I'm not talking to myself!!    Someone else is around!



I am here, so far so good with my Internet Connection after ATT did their magic.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I just got home from a 'quick' dinner at Taco Bell....over two hours!!!! What the heck?!?!?! So I'll be up for a while...



Leftovers at my house = whiny girls.



Just wanted you to know that all of your coloring volunteers are here!


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Jeepers, I went over 1000 and I didn't notice.  NUTS!



Congrats on 1000!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I have had Boma for dinner, but this will be my first time for breakfast.



I have had dinner there too. Within a month of there grand opening. I am looking forward to trying breakfast too.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> So I'm chopped liver?
> 
> 
> Congrats on 1000 posts, too!!!



No, you're just not brown ( but then again, neither are my kids.  I don't know how my resesive genes won ).  

You noticed before I did.


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> Do I even ask, George?





jeanigor said:


> Kirk Cameron has replaced Vanessa Williams as the narrator for the Candlelight Processional for Sunday the 13th.



Thanks Todd. Six of us *had* ressies for dinner and the CP on Sunday *UNTIL Kirk *showed up. That's it Kathy.

Trying to decide if we are doing MVMCP now on Sunday or holding this time aside for some "US" time.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Jeepers, I went over 1000 and I didn't notice.  NUTS!



Congratulations!

It happens really quickly with these night time chats/


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Hey, did anyone see that I got a new ticker??



Who are the Hinmans?


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> I have had Boma for dinner, but this will be my first time for breakfast.



it's yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmy!


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> Congrats on 1000!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> What did you do at Taco Bell for 2 hours?



He won't order more than one thing at a time. And he is a bottomless pit. And he needed to walk around Meijer four times. And he NEEDED Starbucks...I would like to get *some* sleep tonight...


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I just got home from a 'quick' dinner at Taco Bell....over two hours!!!! What the heck?!?!?! So I'll be up for a while...





AnneR said:


> Leftovers at my house = whiny girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted you to know that all of your coloring volunteers are here!



I ate at Mom & Dad's tonight and ran a software update on my parent computer.  I also took pictures of the dogs with my new camera.  I'll post them once they finish uploading to Photobucket.


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Todd. Six of us *had* ressies for dinner and the CP on Sunday *UNTIL Kirk *showed up. That's it Kathy.
> 
> Trying to decide if we are doing MVMCP now on Sunday or holding this time aside for some "US" time.



Ah, heck, you can spend time together at home.  Come spend time with US at the party!!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> He won't order more than one thing at a time. And he is a bottomless pit. And he needed to walk around Meijer four times. And he NEEDED Starbucks...I would like to get *some* sleep tonight...



Sounds like a fun night.  It's a little late for Starbucks even for me.


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> Trying to decide if we are doing MVMCP now on Sunday or holding this time aside for some "US" time.



Come join us at MVMCP!!


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Who are the Hinmans?



One of DH's best friends from high school and his family.  Plus we there will be another family that they know but we don't.  Doing Grand Villas at AKL & SSR for TEN DAYS then off to Vero Beach for four days!!!!!!!!  -- not that you asked about the latter.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I ate at Mom & Dad's tonight and ran a software update on my parent computer.  I also took pictures of the dogs with my new camera.  I'll post them once they finish uploading to Photobucket.



What kind did you get, Tracey?


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> One of DH's best friends from high school and his family.  Plus we there will be another family that they know but we don't.  Doing Grand Villas at AKL & SSR for TEN DAYS then off to Vero Beach for four days!!!!!!!!  -- not that you asked about the latter.



Two weeks


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> One of DH's best friends from high school and his family.  Plus we there will be another family that they know but we don't.  Doing Grand Villas at AKL & SSR for TEN DAYS then off to Vero Beach for four days!!!!!!!!  -- not that you asked about the latter.



Wow, sounds like an awesome trip.


----------



## tlcoke

Here are my spoiled dogs, who think they a people too...

This is Lady:






This is Shadow:


----------



## jeanigor

Cute pups, Tracey!!!


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> Ah, heck, you can spend time together at home.  Come spend time with US at the party!!



Could happen Kathy. Congrats on your 1K posts. 



spaddy said:


> Sounds like a fun night.  It's a little late for Starbucks even for me.



C'mon now Anne. You know you want one of those desserty coffees.


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> What kind did you get, Tracey?



I bought a Canon Power Shot SD780 IS.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> Wow, sounds like an awesome trip.



Combining three families of DVC points!!!  I'm super jazzed!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Cute pups, Tracey!!!



Thanks


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Could happen Kathy. Congrats on your 1K posts.



Thanks, George!


----------



## tlcoke

Lady thinks she deserves a dog biscuit every five minutes and if you eat a Potato Chip, Shadow come running just at the sound of the crunch.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I bought a Canon Power Shot SD780 IS.



WOWzers!  12.1 MP in a slim camera like that!  Good job!  How do you like it?


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> C'mon now Anne. You know you want one of those desserty coffees.



Oh I do want it. They have a new Caramel Brulee latte and it is super yummy.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> Oh I do want it. They have a new Caramel Brulee latte and it is super yummy.



Those look yummy, but I couldn't tear myself away from the Peppermint Mocha today.


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> Lady thinks she deserves a dog biscuit every five minutes and if you eat a Potato Chip, Shadow come running just at the sound of the crunch.



one of my beagles can hear a peanut butter jar being opened from the 2nd floor of our house.


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> Oh I do want it. They have a new Caramel Brulee latte and it is super yummy.



I love Starbucks, and I'm not sensitive to caffeine, but, if I had a Starbucks now, I would never be able to go to sleep!

I had the Caramel Brulee frappacchino the other day


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> WOWzers!  12.1 MP in a slim camera like that!  Good job!  How do you like it?



I like it so far.  Yes, it is small, I can put it easily in my pocket.


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> But at some point, you do have to pay for DVC, don't you?



Of course.  Then the money you are using to pay for your points or have paid is already been budgeted for which means all of your point stays have been budgeted for.  Or in my case, I purchsed my points in 1997 and they are paid for in full.  It took me 4 1/2 years to break even from my purchase so everything since then has been gravy.  I do still have to pay the yearly maintenance fee but that is all it costs me.  I now stay at a deluxe resort for less per night than staying at a value resort with a passholder rate.  Going to Disney World is cheaper for me than many other types of vacations.  I was lucky I made my DVC purchase back when it was $57 per point.  If you are a regular visiter to WDW then DVC is a good investment but also a HUGE investment.  I consider myself fortunate that I was able to afford the payments back then which is allowing me to now reep the benefits.


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> one of my beagles can hear a peanut butter jar being opened from the 2nd floor of our house.



That was Mac before he passed away.  He had to have his daily dose of Peanut Butter & Crackers.


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> I love Starbucks, and I'm not sensitive to caffeine, but, if I had a Starbucks now, I would never be able to go to sleep!
> 
> I had the Caramel Brulee frappacchino the other day



I would be wired all night if I had a Starbucks after 6pm.  I am not a super sweet coffee drink person, I usually have them cut back on the syrups.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I am joining you for Breakfast at Boma.  I just can't afford both.



I really liked dinner at Boma. Maybe breakfast next trip!


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> I bought a Canon Power Shot SD780 IS.



Nice Tracey. Deb got one last week. Red. What color did you get?


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I really liked dinner at Boma. Maybe breakfast next trip!



Dinner at Boma's one of our favorite meals.  Never tried breakfast.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I just got home from a 'quick' dinner at Taco Bell....over two hours!!!! What the heck?!?!?! So I'll be up for a while...



How can you possibly eat dinner at Taco Bell for _*two hours*_?!


----------



## tlcoke

I am not a Coffee Drinker (or Tea), I never liked the taste.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> Jeepers, I went over 1000 and I didn't notice.  NUTS!



That's the best way to reach a goal - without working on it or noticing.


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> Nice Tracey. Deb got one last week. Red. What color did you get?



I got the Red one too.


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> I love Starbucks, and I'm not sensitive to caffeine, but, if I had a Starbucks now, I would never be able to go to sleep!
> 
> I had the Caramel Brulee frappacchino the other day





AnneR said:


> I would be wired all night if I had a Starbucks after 6pm.  I am not a super sweet coffee drink person, I usually have them cut back on the syrups.



I can drink caffeine pretty late and still sleep but Starbucks after 6 or 7 would keep me awake.

I just made the mistake of looking how many calories there are in one of those Caramel Brulee lattes.  I might have trouble enjoying one again.  No wonder I only have one once in a blue moon.


----------



## spaddy

Good night all.  I am fading fast.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> WOWzers!  12.1 MP in a slim camera like that!  Good job!  How do you like it?



Every year they cram more pixels in the cameras.

My new camera last year has ten. I went for the 10x optical zoom, so my camera is not so slim. I am a little jealous of those_ very tiny _cameras!


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> I can drink caffeine pretty late and still sleep but Starbucks after 6 or 7 would keep me awake.
> 
> I just made the mistake of looking how many calories there are in one of those Caramel Brulee lattes.  I might have trouble enjoying one again.  No wonder I only have one once in a blue moon.



That's why I only had ONE in November and today's was my ONE in December.  All done!


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> Good night all.  I am fading fast.



I am not far behind you Anne.


----------



## mainegal

Oh, Tracey! Good looking dogs. They will miss you when you are gone...


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> Good night all.  I am fading fast.



Night Anne!


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> Good night all.  I am fading fast.



Good Night Anne


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am not far behind you Anne.



Same here.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Oh, Tracey! Good looking dogs. They will miss you when you are gone...



When I was gone in October, Shadow was looking out the window nightly for me, according to my Mom.


----------



## mainegal

tickledtink33 said:


> Of course.  Then the money you are using to pay for your points or have paid is already been budgeted for which means all of your point stays have been budgeted for.  Or in my case, I purchsed my points in 1997 and they are paid for in full.  It took me 4 1/2 years to break even from my purchase so everything since then has been gravy.  I do still have to pay the yearly maintenance fee but that is all it costs me.  I now stay at a deluxe resort for less per night than staying at a value resort with a passholder rate.  Going to Disney World is cheaper for me than many other types of vacations.  I was lucky I made my DVC purchase back when it was $57 per point.  If you are a regular visiter to WDW then DVC is a good investment but also a HUGE investment.  I consider myself fortunate that I was able to afford the payments back then which is allowing me to now reep the benefits.



Thanks for the great explanation.  
As a DVC person, you have reason to go more often. And have more fun!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Dinner at Boma's one of our favorite meals.



I'll be happy to join people at Boma next year.

Or, in Animal Kingdom, we can go to Tusker House. I had a fantastic lunch there. Some people call it "Boma Lite".


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I am not a Coffee Drinker (or Tea), I never liked the taste.



I do not drink coffee, at all, ever. Please no coffee or mocha flavored desserts. Not tiramasu or zebra domes.

I can drink hot tea and hot chocolate.
But really do not care for hot drinks much. 
When I want to drink, I want to drink! Not wait for something to be cool enough to drink.


----------



## kathrna

Good night everyone!  I'm out!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I do not drink coffee, at all, ever. Please no coffee or mocha flavored desserts. Not tiramasu or zebra domes.
> 
> I can drink hot tea and hot chocolate.
> But really do not care for hot drinks much.
> When I want to drink, I want to drink! Not wait for something to be cool enough to drink.



I like hot chocolate, but not the brown water stuff.  It must taste like Chocolate.


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Good night everyone!  I'm out!



Good Night Kathy, I am right behind you.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> When I was gone in October, Shadow was looking out the window nightly for me, according to my Mom.



At least your dogs were with family. But how sad for Shadow to be looking for you every night. How can you possibly have fun at DAP knowing that?! 

(I am sure you can manage!)


----------



## tlcoke

I was hoping to hit 2300 tonight, but it is my bed time to get up bright and early for work tomorrow, so I am saying goodnight and see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## mainegal

Good night, all.
Good night, Shadow.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> At least your dogs were with family. But how sad for Shadow tobe looking for you every night. How can you possibly have fun at DAP knowing that?!
> 
> (I am sure you can manage!)



They live at my parents house full time, but they are as much theirs as they are mine. I am not home enough to justify having them at my house.  Mom & Dad have them spoiled rotten.


----------



## AnneR

Slipped over to Farmville - mistake.  They have new Christmas items.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> They live at my parents house full time, but they are as much theirs as they are mine. I am not home enough to justify having them at my house.  Mom & Dad have them spoiled rotten.



And you don't help with the spoiling at all?


----------



## AnneR

Night all - see you in the morning.


----------



## jeanigor

Had to close down Firefox and get some work done. Tomorrow will be my last full Friday of the year!!!

Looks like page 250 is right around the corner...


----------



## jeanigor

I feel like Anne. I should be asleep. I want to be asleep. But I can't sleep. See you all in a couple hours...


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I feel like Anne. I should be asleep. I want to be asleep. But I can't sleep. See you all in a couple hours...



I can't sleep either.  Actually, I was sleeping really well until I started coughing, now I can't stop.  It's a wonder I haven't woken the entire house up.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I feel like Anne. I should be asleep. I want to be asleep. But I can't sleep. See you all in a couple hours...





wildfan1473 said:


> I can't sleep either.  Actually, I was sleeping really well until I started coughing, now I can't stop.  It's a wonder I haven't woken the entire house up.



I hope you both got to sleep!

Jennifer - get well, we are now under one week.


----------



## AnneR

Happy Friday!

Yes it is the last Friday before DAP.  Unlike Todd, I have one more full Friday for the year  But that's okay I go to DAP in 6 days.  I can handle anything.

I am not going to be here for most of the day.  Besides the fact that I have a couple of meetings, I will not be in my office so it makes being on line rather difficult.

This weather forecast that includes snow is sounding more likely for me  I may try and get my Saturday morning errands done this evening just so we can stay in the house and bake cookies - of course everybody and their brother is going to be shopping - means no milk, bread or toilet paper in the stores

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> I am joining you for Breakfast at Boma.  I just can't afford both.



Since we are staying DVC, I will be bringing a small box of cereal and stopping for milk, this will be breakfast each morning (except for Kona).  Trying to save where I can as well.


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Todd. Six of us *had* ressies for dinner and the CP on Sunday *UNTIL Kirk *showed up. That's it Kathy.
> 
> Trying to decide if we are doing MVMCP now on Sunday or holding this time aside for some "US" time.





kathrna said:


> Ah, heck, you can spend time together at home.  Come spend time with US at the party!!





tlcoke said:


> Come join us at MVMCP!!




Join us.... I will let you Flip


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> And you don't help with the spoiling at all?



I try not too, but if they don't get what they want the come up and hit you with their paw until you get them what they want.  Both dogs weigh about 70lbs -80lbs, so those hits come with a pretty good wallop and I have the bruises to show for it too.  Nothing like getting beat up by you Dog.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Yes it is the last Friday before DAP.  Unlike Todd, I have one more full Friday for the year  But that's okay I go to DAP in 6 days.  I can handle anything.
> 
> I am not going to be here for most of the day.  Besides the fact that I have a couple of meetings, I will not be in my office so it makes being on line rather difficult.
> 
> This weather forecast that includes snow is sounding more likely for me  I may try and get my Saturday morning errands done this evening just so we can stay in the house and bake cookies - of course everybody and their brother is going to be shopping - means no milk, bread or toilet paper in the stores
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Good Morning Anne!!
I too have 1 more Friday to work before the end of the year.  However, This is my the last day of my Last Full Week of work for the year.  Woo Hoo!!! (actually that statement almost cover's January too).  

I should be on more today than I was yesterday. I have completed my initial paper report, I have to meet with the boss on it this morning.  I only  have a couple of print jobs to process through to production this morning.

I'll be hitting a couple more holiday bazaars and stores tomorrow, but no other plans besides my normal Saturday Routine.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Since we are staying DVC, I will be bringing a small box of cereal and stopping for milk, this will be breakfast each morning (except for Kona).  Trying to save where I can as well.



Good Morning Kelly!!
I am bringing Granola Bars with me for Breakfast - easy to do on the go.


----------



## tlcoke

Woo Hoo!!! 
6 Days until DAP!!!!

This time next week, I will be getting ready to head to the Dolphin to see Marty & Lee.  Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## tlcoke

2300 Posts!!!!
(200 more to go before DAP and my goal of 2500 posts)


​


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kathrna said:


> Pam, was it you who was talking about meeting up for fireworks at MVMCP?



On another thread we determined that a meet at around 9-ish at the rose garden to watch 9:30 fireworks and then 10:30 parade would be fun.  Thanks Todd for adding the info to your super-duper colourful list!


----------



## firsttimemom

mainegal said:


> I'll be happy to join people at Boma next year.
> 
> Or, in Animal Kingdom, we can go to Tusker House. I had a fantastic lunch there. Some people call it "Boma Lite".




I had a good breakfast there, too! If you book towards one of the later breakfast time, they start putting lunch items out so you get the best of both!


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning Everyone!!!

Congrats on 2300, Tracey...almost there!!!


My behind is dragging a little bit this morning. :yawn:


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Congrats on 2300, Tracey...almost there!!!
> 
> 
> My behind is dragging a little bit this morning. :yawn:



Did you get any sleep last night??


Congrats, Tracey!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Did you get any sleep last night??
> 
> 
> Congrats, Tracey!!



Finally dozed off around 3:45. Alarm (and pup) went off at 5:30. Good thing I am not responsible for anything critical today.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Finally dozed off around 3:45. Alarm (and pup) went off at 5:30. Good thing I am not responsible for anything critical today.



no operating any heavy machinery!


----------



## jeanigor

*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
DVC Merry Mixer Meet on Thursday 12/10 @ 3pm-5pm. Cost: Membership in or Guest of a DVC owner.
Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Lunch @ Fulton's at Downtown Disney, Friday, 12/11 @ 2pm. Cost: Your food, drink and tip.
Pre-DATW "Make sure they don't run out of Slushies!!!" Meet in France, Friday, 12/11 @ 4:45ish. Cost: Park Admission and slushie, if you choose.
Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
Cookie [exchange] Breakfast at AnneR's Room at the Pop Century on 12/13 @ 9:30am. Cost: Bring your own beverage. And cookie/treat if you desire.
Dole Whip for Bawb at Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 4pm (following the podcast taping). Cost: Price of Dole Whip.
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.
__■Fireworks @ MVMCP, 9:30pm meet at the Rose Garden.
__■Parade @ MVMCP, 10:30 with the group that watched the fireworks.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.

If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
*
Hope that helps!!*


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Ach...this computer is driving me batty...finally get it up and working again and I have to get ready for work...thank the lord for casual Fridays or I would be in trouble at this time!  Hope everyone has a great day today.  This time next week we will be heading to the seminar!!!!

*WHOA DAP....six more sleeps!! WOO HOO!!!*


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> no operating any heavy machinery!



My mouse is as bout as much as I am going to muster today.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Morning....stretch and yawn. I worked 11.5 hours yesterday. Today will be more and I'll be dealing with 850 grade schoolers. 

Two more sleeps and I'm on my way. Probably won't get the chance to check the boards anymore before trip. Have safe travels, everyone! See you next weekend.


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> 2300 Posts!!!!
> (200 more to go before DAP and my goal of 2500 posts)
> 
> 
> ​



a great way to start your day!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> 2300 Posts!!!!
> (200 more to go before DAP and my goal of 2500 posts)
> 
> 
> ​



Congratulations Tracey!

We will help  you reach your goal of 2500 posts before DAP.  It may require a goal oriented chat


----------



## mainegal

I hope all you DAPers are getting plenty of sleep in the next few days. I don't think you will be getting much once you all all together!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Finally dozed off around 3:45. Alarm (and pup) went off at 5:30. Good thing I am not responsible for anything critical today.





I know how it feels to be running on too little sleep.  Hints - try not to change any passwords or things that are critical to remember - they tend to fall out of a very sleepy brain.

I won't be around much today to help you play


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I hope all you DAPers are getting plenty of sleep in the next few days. I don't think you will be getting much once you all all together!



Me seems to remember a mascot chatting late last night???


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> 2300 Posts!!!!
> (200 more to go before DAP and my goal of 2500 posts)
> 
> 
> ​



Good job on hitting your new post count!

Can you really do 200 more before you leave?! 
Save some time for work and packing. And saying goodbye to your dogs.


----------



## mainegal

firsttimemom said:


> I had a good breakfast there, too! If you book towards one of the later breakfast time, they start putting lunch items out so you get the best of both!



Okay, yes! Sounds like plan.

Last year I hit the lunch time that included a ticket for better seat at Finding Nemo show. That was really nice.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Me seems to remember a mascot chatting late last night???




Yeah, but I don't have an active weekend planned a week from now.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Social viewing of Osborne Lights
> 
> Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights



What is the difference between social and utilitarian viewing?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Good job on hitting your new post count!
> 
> Can you really do 200 more before you leave?!
> Save some time for work and packing. And saying goodbye to your dogs.



With some help from my friends, the 200 posts is doable, that is a little over 30 posts a day before I leave.  I have had 200+ this week already.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> What is the difference between social and utilitarian viewing?



Social, is we are getting together as a group.  Utilitarian is on your own, no set gathering planned.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> What is the difference between social and utilitarian viewing?



Social is a mix and mingle, chat, casually stroll through the lights. (Speculating lighter crowds.)

Utilitarian is more 'commando' if you will. More of a go see the lights, most likely not as a mob of people, but smaller fragments of groups. (Speculating high density crowds.)


----------



## catycatcat4

jeanigor said:


> Utilitarian is more 'commando' if you will. More of a go see the lights, most likely not as a mob of people, but smaller fragments of groups. (Speculating high density crowds.)



Like an art muesam?


----------



## jeanigor

catycatcat4 said:


> Like an art muesam?



Kind of....but you are allowed to have fun...


----------



## chirurgeon

ONE WEEK FROM THIS MOMENT I WILL BE FLYING TO DIS-A-PALOOZA!!!!!!!!!!!

DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kim


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> With some help from my friends, the 200 posts is doable, that is a little over 30 posts a day before I leave.  I have had 200+ this week already.



Wow! 30 posts a day? I remember when you were going to try for 18 posts a day. Good luck!


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> ONE WEEK FROM THIS MOMENT I WILL BE FLYING TO DIS-A-PALOOZA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kim



Don't mean to step on Aaron's toes, but I am moved by the moment...

*Whooooaaaaaa DAP!!!!!!!*


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Kind of....but you are allowed to have fun...



HEY! I can have fun at an art museum.
So can you, Todd. And Sierra, too.


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> ONE WEEK FROM THIS MOMENT I WILL BE FLYING TO DIS-A-PALOOZA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kim





jeanigor said:


> Don't mean to step on Aaron's toes, but I am moved by the moment...
> 
> *Whooooaaaaaa DAP!!!!!!!*



Just to stay on topic - one week from right now, where will we be...






Staking out seats for our DAP Seminar!!


----------



## Dodie

*Indy weather update for Tracey:*

This morning, one of the stations was beginning their ridiculous snow hype for next week. You know how they get. I guess one of their forecast models is now showing a chance for measurable snow hitting from Tuesday night into Wednesday morning, but they cautioned that it's too far out to be sure. 

I still think you won't know much until Sunday or Monday, but you asked to be kept up-to-date and this is the latest.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> HEY! I can have fun at an art museum.
> So can you, Todd. And Sierra, too.



I do. But I don't talk much. Its a more serious kind of fun at the museum.



AnneR said:


> Just to stay on topic - one week from right now, where will we be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staking out seats for our DAP Seminar!!



It's 8:45. If you are just now getting your seat, you are certainly behind Alicia and I.....just sayin'


----------



## georgemoe

Morning peeps!  One week from today someone else will be putting out the trash and I'll be spooning...............my....................... oatmeal! 



Renysmom said:


> Since we are staying DVC, I will be bringing a small box of cereal and stopping for milk, this will be breakfast each morning (except for Kona).  Trying to save where I can as well.





Renysmom said:


> Join us.... I will let you Flip



Other than my oatmeal we'll bring some Thomas's cranberry bagels. I'll stop for milk and half & half before check-in.

We are still deciding on Sunday night Kelly. Thanks for the offer. Right now I have made a tentative ADR at Artist Point for us. Never been there. We are considering Hoop D Doo as we have never been there either.

We did MVMCP last year and we are thinking of waiting until next year to do it again.


----------



## DVCsince02

WTH?  Toooooo many posts.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Morning peeps!  One week from today someone else will be putting out the trash and I'll be spooning...............my....................... oatmeal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than my oatmeal we'll bring some Thomas's cranberry bagels. I'll stop for milk and half & half before check-in.
> 
> We are still deciding on Sunday night Kelly. Thanks for the offer. Right now I have made a tentative ADR at Artist Point for us. Never been there. We are considering Hoop D Doo as we have never been there either.
> 
> We did MVMCP last year and we are thinking of waiting until next year to do it again.




I love those cranberry bagels!  Buying mass-produced bagels from the grocery store is a big no-no since we live in an area where we are known for our bagel stores, but, I still love them!

Artist Point or Hoop Dee Doo sounds like a great idea since you've never been before.  Only thing w/Hoop Dee Doo is by now the only seats you would be able to get will be probably upstairs in the rear.  If that doesn't bother you, then go for it.  It's  a fun dinner/show, we've been twice and Vinny and the girls asked to go again this trip, but, we just had no time.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> It's  a fun dinner/show, we've been twice and Vinny and the girls asked to go again this trip, but, we just had no time.



That always seems to be the problem. So much to do and not enough time. Guess you'll just have to plan a return trip.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I do. But I don't talk much. Its a more serious kind of fun at the museum.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 8:45. If you are just now getting your seat, you are certainly behind Alicia and I.....just sayin'



General statement not to be taken literally.

You of all people should know that getting up in the morning early is not an issue for me

Name the time, I will meet you.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> We are still deciding on Sunday night Kelly. Thanks for the offer. Right now I have made a tentative ADR at Artist Point for us. Never been there. We are considering Hoop D Doo as we have never been there either.
> 
> We did MVMCP last year and we are thinking of waiting until next year to do it again.



If you're asking for votes- I'd do Hoop d doo. We were kind of ~meh~ on AP when we went a couple years ago.


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Slipped over to Farmville - mistake.  They have new Christmas items.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> WTH?  Toooooo many posts.



We missed you last night - we would have taken the thread to 250.


----------



## mainegal

DVCsince02 said:


> WTH?  Toooooo many posts.



Just try keeping up!
Tracey has to do thirty a day to meet her pre-DAP goal!


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> *Indy weather update for Tracey:*
> 
> This morning, one of the stations was beginning their ridiculous snow hype for next week. You know how they get. I guess one of their forecast models is now showing a chance for measurable snow hitting from Tuesday night into Wednesday morning, but they cautioned that it's too far out to be sure.
> 
> I still think you won't know much until Sunday or Monday, but you asked to be kept up-to-date and this is the latest.



Thanks for the update Dodie!!  If that is truely the forecast, I may be coming up and spending the night in Indy on Wednesday, just to be safe.  They are saying Rain with Possible Snow here, Tuesday & Wednesday. I will probably make my final decision on Monday.


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> *Indy weather update for Tracey:*
> 
> This morning, one of the stations was beginning their ridiculous snow hype for next week. You know how they get. I guess one of their forecast models is now showing a chance for measurable snow hitting from Tuesday night into Wednesday morning, but they cautioned that it's too far out to be sure.
> 
> I still think you won't know much until Sunday or Monday, but you asked to be kept up-to-date and this is the latest.



Are they playing crisis music yet?

I was off the board for almost 18 hours. Totally unlike me. Yesterday got reallt busy and by the time I made it home I had just enough energy to eat and go to bed. Today is my last clinic day until DAP. Generally I am less stressed when not on clinics.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## AnneR

I am packing my bag of stuff I need for my meetings today.  I need to get on the road in the next 10 minutes.

I am sure that you will be taking this thread to the 250 mark without me.  I am not expecting to get reconnected until around 4 this afternoon.


Have fun today!


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Are they playing crisis music yet?
> 
> I was off the board for almost 18 hours. Totally unlike me. Yesterday got reallt busy and by the time I made it home I had just enough energy to eat and go to bed. Today is my last clinic day until DAP. Generally I am less stressed when not on clinics.  Have a great day everyone.



The crisis music is for the grocery stores to stock up on Milk & Bread, because there will be a run on those items.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am packing my bag of stuff I need for my meetings today.  I need to get on the road in the next 10 minutes.
> 
> I am sure that you will be taking this thread to the 250 mark without me.  I am not expecting to get reconnected until around 4 this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Have fun today!



Have a good day, see you tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Are they playing crisis music yet?
> 
> I was off the board for almost 18 hours. Totally unlike me. Yesterday got reallt busy and by the time I made it home I had just enough energy to eat and go to bed. Today is my last clinic day until DAP. Generally I am less stressed when not on clinics.  Have a great day everyone.



Glad this will be hopefully be the last stressful day before vacation.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Have a good day, see you tonight.



You bet - although I may join the crazies out there shopping tonight so I don't have to get up early tomorrow to get to the store.

It will be major panic, they are saying an inch of precipitation and using the word snow in the forecast.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> That always seems to be the problem. So much to do and not enough time. Guess you'll just have to plan a return trip.



Now you're thinking !!!


----------



## spaddy

Today is my last day of work!!!

I am leaving on Sunday and I can't wait.  I am also completely not ready.  I don't have anything packed, but I went and got my $500 of Disney Gift cards yesterday.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> The crisis music is for the grocery stores to stock up on Milk & Bread, because there will be a run on those items.



Whenever it snows, I always have the "need" to buy some groceries.
Even though I have plenty of food and drink at home and the roads will most likely be cleared within twelve hours.

Gotta love that crisis music!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You bet - although I may join the crazies out there shopping tonight so I don't have to get up early tomorrow to get to the store.
> 
> It will be major panic, they are saying an inch of precipitation and using the word snow in the forecast.



They said up to an inch would be here by this morning. I have seen about 31 flakes...and about 30 seconds of snow.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> You bet - although I may join the crazies out there shopping tonight so I don't have to get up early tomorrow to get to the store.



I may be doing the up early to shop thing to get the Wii at Walmart - $199 plus a $50 gift card.  

But, if I have a Wii, I will have to be using it instead of being on the boards at night and in the early morning.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> I may be doing the up early to shop thing to get the Wii at Walmart - $199 plus a $50 gift card.
> 
> But, if I have a Wii, I will have to be using it instead of being on the boards at night and in the early morning.



There is time for both in your life. It will help you learn balance.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Artist Point or Hoop Dee Doo sounds like a great idea since you've never been before.  Only thing w/Hoop Dee Doo is by now *the only seats you would be able to get will be probably upstairs *in the rear.  If that doesn't bother you, then go for it.  It's  a fun dinner/show, we've been twice and Vinny and the girls asked to go again this trip, but, we just had no time.



Worse than that Andrea. 2 & 3 and only at 9:30.  Too late.




firsttimemom said:


> If you're asking for votes- I'd do Hoop d doo. We were kind of ~meh~ on AP when we went a couple years ago.



Thanks Liz. The menu is something we like and while we know it won't be a home run in terms of value, we still feel we'll enjoy it. Jeff suggested the wine flight and I might just take him up on it.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> There is time for both in your life. It will help you learn balance.



Ahhh... using the Wii Fit balance board, correct?


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Ahhh... using the Wii Fit balance board, correct?



You betcha!


----------



## hideeh

Good morning one and all! 




georgemoe said:


> Worse than that Andrea. 2 & 3 and only at 9:30.  Too late.
> Thanks Liz. The menu is something we like and while we know it won't be a home run in terms of value, we still feel we'll enjoy it. Jeff suggested the wine flight and I might just take him up on it.



George we will be at AP Sunday at 6:05. It is always a must do for us. The menu is outstanding and we have always had superb service there.  If you go may I recommend requesting Izzy? I know he will be there because I have already emailed with the area manager and requested him. For us, it is the perfect ending to our WDW trips.


----------



## tickledtink33

Yay, it's Friday!

Going to the mall after work to shop for a couple of things.  Have to get 1 more Christmas gift for my mom and pick up my free birthday gift for Insider members at Sephora.  There are some other things I need to look for as well.  Hopefully it won't be too crowded.  Got to finish my DAP packing this weekend too.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

georgemoe said:


> Worse than that Andrea. 2 & 3 and only at 9:30.  Too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Liz. The menu is something we like and while we know it won't be a home run in terms of value, we still feel we'll enjoy it. Jeff suggested the wine flight and I might just take him up on it.



I think you'll enjoy it.  It was the only place on Disney property that actually had edible salmon!


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Worse than that Andrea. 2 & 3 and only at 9:30.  Too late.



Well I guess there's your answer... At least you didn't have to struggle to make the decision on which one you wanted to do


----------



## exwdwcm

morning all- chilly am here in TX!  talk of snow again.  

meeting a friend for PF Chang's today for lunch. yum!!  

a week from today, i'll be taking my 2yo son for his first view of the castle and his first ride on Dumbo!


----------



## georgemoe

hideeh said:


> George we will be at AP Sunday at 6:05. It is always a must do for us. The menu is outstanding and we have always had superb service there.  If you go may I recommend requesting Izzy? I know he will be there because I have already emailed with the area manager and requested him. For us, it is the perfect ending to our WDW trips.



Thanks Heidi! Bison, buffalo, elk! Love it all. I've seen mention of Izzy (Michael) in the reviews and will remember to request him. Is there any way for me do do this request now or do I have to wait until I arrive?



UrsulasShadow said:


> I think you'll enjoy it.  It was the only place on Disney property that actually had edible salmon!



Hi Mindy.  Don't get me started on salmon.  Five years ago it was not uncommon to see fresh Pac NW salmon here in New England frequently. Now it's all farm raised garbage. And I mean garbage. Love salmon but I won't buy that stuff knowingly. It's foul.

Love the "Living with the Land" ride but the fish tanks make me gak up in my mouth a bit.

WILD BABY WILD for me.  



kimisabella said:


> Well I guess there's your answer... At least you didn't have to struggle to make the decision on which one you wanted to do



Yup - nice quick answer Andrea. We'll shoot for Hoop Dee Doo next year.


----------



## georgemoe

exwdwcm said:


> morning all- chilly am here in TX!  talk of snow again.
> 
> meeting a friend for PF Chang's today for lunch. yum!!
> 
> a week from today, i'll be taking my 2yo son for his first view of the castle and *his first ride on Dumbo!*



Awesome Michelle! That will be some picture.


----------



## corky441

Annette_VA said:


> I was able to save it as a .pdf and then save that as a .jpg.  Here you go!  If you want the full size image, pm me your email address & I can email it to you



Annette - It's wonderful, thank you

I was able to save it. Now I just have to get some transfer paper and I'll be all set.

Us "shy" folk gotta stick together - see you soon


----------



## tlcoke

exwdwcm said:


> morning all
> 
> a week from today, i'll be taking my 2yo son for his first view of the castle and his first ride on Dumbo!



Good Morning Michele!!

His eyes will be all aglow, just like he was with fish at dinner at the Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Good morning Everyone.  In only 7 days, DAP will be in full swing!  Woohoo!!!  

- Bill


----------



## exwdwcm

georgemoe said:


> Awesome Michelle! That will be some picture.


 


tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Michele!!
> 
> His eyes will be all aglow, just like he was with fish at dinner at the Rainforest Cafe.


 
YES, we cannot wait.   having DS was a long wait in itself, so this will be super magical!

George- sorry no chance for HDD.  We are doing it during our trip- it is a must for my parents everytime.   and hey, it is all you can drink sangria and beer.    my family does love their beer.


----------



## firsttimemom

I don't know about you all, but my to-do list before I leave is getting longer and longer.

Of course getting off the computer and getting started would help...


----------



## hideeh

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Heidi! Bison, buffalo, elk! Love it all. I've seen mention of Izzy (Michael) in the reviews and will remember to request him. Is there any way for me do do this request now or do I have to wait until I arrive?



I will PM you with my contact's email addy. After you make your ADR email him and request it. He will not be in on Sunday 12/13, but he assured me that it was taken care of and Izzy would be our server again. You are in for a great evening. Izzy is so knowledgeable about the specifics the chef orders in from the Pacific NW it blows my mind. He is also very wine and tea savvy. AP has a brand of tea (I haven't ordered it so I don't know the brand name) that is exclusive to them. The bison and buffalo are to die for, I have had them both there. 

See you soon!


----------



## hideeh

firsttimemom said:


> I don't know about you all, but my to-do list before I leave is getting longer and longer.





For me too!


----------



## hideeh

Marilee you are keeping that snow machine turned OFF right?   

Do you work near the airport that you might want to meet us for lunch at Max's before we leave on Wednesday?


----------



## corky441

georgemoe said:


> Hi Mindy.  Don't get me started on salmon.  Five years ago it was not uncommon to see fresh Pac NW salmon here in New England frequently. Now it's all farm raised garbage. And I mean garbage. Love salmon but I won't buy that stuff knowingly. It's foul.
> 
> Love the "Living with the Land" ride but the fish tanks make me gak up in my mouth a bit.
> 
> WILD BABY WILD for me.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Same here in Western NY George - i can find it on rare occasions at one of our grocery store, Wegman's, but those times a few and far between.
> 
> I have found a source though online - it's called:
> Wild Pacific Salmon - they are the fisher-persons and ship super fresh product. Always vacuumed packed in 6-8oz portions. I buy from them when the salmon starts running and then freeze for the rest of the year.


----------



## SFBayDon

Greetings all,
Just wanted to jump in and say hello.  Between work and some other travel I have not been on the boards much.  Looking forward to seeing you all next week.  Hate to admit it, but I am just now starting to plan for my departure on Wednesday for DAP.  I will probably be asking some repetitive questions on this boards, but I want to catch up on all you have been planning.  Glad to be back.
Don


----------



## corky441

hideeh said:


> Marilee you are keeping that snow machine turned OFF right?
> 
> Do you work near the airport that you might want to meet us for lunch at Max's before we leave on Wednesday?




I's snowing like crazy right now Heidi - we should have about 4-6 inches today - I'll keep you posted on the weather for next week 

Unfortunately - I "live" closer to the airport. I work about 15 miles away from it. If I didn't already know what I have on my plate work wise for Wednesday - I would take you up on your offer - but it's going to be hellish at work that last day. 

I'll stand outside and wave as you fly by though


----------



## tickledtink33

I'm surprised this thread is so slow when page 250 is so close.  Everyone must be really busy working today.


----------



## corky441

SFBayDon said:


> Greetings all,
> Just wanted to jump in and say hello.  Between work and some other travel I have not been on the boards much.  Looking forward to seeing you all next week.  Hate to admit it, but I am just now starting to plan for my departure on Wednesday for DAP.  I will probably be asking some repetitive questions on this boards, but I want to catch up on all you have been planning.  Glad to be back.
> Don



Hi Don -

Welcome back... 


I have my park tickets, DAP credentials, MVMCP & ICE tickets and Lee Cockerell's book ready to go - Everything else is still pending  Still trying to at least get into "list" mode


----------



## tickledtink33

We are supposed to get some precipitation here in the Northeast Wednesday night, a mix of rain and snow.  I hope it doesn't affect my flight out Thursday morning.  Wish I could leave a day earlier but that's impossible.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm surprised this thread is so slow when page 250 is so close.  Everyone must be really busy working today.



Yup. And its stuff not at my desk...


----------



## jeanigor

I haven't looked at the weather forecast for up here. Suppose I ought to...

Congrats on 250 Kim!


----------



## mainegal

HEY!  Is the DIS lime green?

We are on page 250!!!


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm surprised this thread is so slow when page 250 is so close.  Everyone must be really busy working today.



Very busy but I will have more time this afternoon to be online after I go to lunch and meet with my boss on the paper report I have been working on.


----------



## corky441

Congrats Kim - page 250


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> HEY!  *Is the DIS lime green?*
> We are on page 250!!!



Looks like lime green to me


----------



## georgemoe

hideeh said:


> I will PM you with my contact's email addy. After you make your ADR email him and request it. He will not be in on Sunday 12/13, but he assured me that it was taken care of and Izzy would be our server again. You are in for a great evening. Izzy is so knowledgeable about the specifics the chef orders in from the Pacific NW it blows my mind. He is also very wine and tea savvy. AP has a brand of tea (I haven't ordered it so I don't know the brand name) that is exclusive to them. The bison and buffalo are to die for, I have had them both there.
> 
> See you soon!



 - Heidi. I will be sending an email real soon. 



tickledtink33 said:


> I'm surprised *this thread is so slow when page 250 is so close*.  Everyone must be really busy working today.



Says Miss 250!


----------



## georgemoe

corky441 said:


> Same here in Western NY George - i can find it on rare occasions at one of our grocery store, Wegman's, but those times a few and far between.
> 
> I have found a source though online - it's called:
> Wild Pacific Salmon - they are the fisher-persons and ship super fresh product. Always vacuumed packed in 6-8oz portions. I buy from them when the salmon starts running and then freeze for the rest of the year.



Thanks Marilee for that info. I'll check them out. 



SFBayDon said:


> Greetings all,
> Just wanted to jump in and say hello.  Between work and some other travel I have not been on the boards much.  Looking forward to seeing you all next week.  Hate to admit it, but I am just now starting to plan for my departure on Wednesday for DAP.  I will probably be asking some repetitive questions on this boards, but I want to catch up on all you have been planning.  Glad to be back.
> Don



Hi Don.  See you next week!


----------



## jeanigor

Aww, crud.

Detroit
Wed, Dec 9
Snow Shower / Wind - 50%
H - 36°
L - 22°

Well I will look at it as there is a 50% chance that there won't be snow showers when we take off from the airport.


Chicago
Wed,Dec 9
Snow Shower / Wind - 40%
H - 33°
L - 14°

And a 60% chance that there won't be snow showers to land in.


----------



## Renysmom

disneydreamgirl said:


> On another thread we determined that a meet at around 9-ish at the rose garden to watch 9:30 fireworks and then 10:30 parade would be fun.  Thanks Todd for adding the info to your super-duper colourful list!



This is going to be a fun gathering and a great way to close out DAP


----------



## Renysmom

mainegal said:


> Just try keeping up!
> Tracey has to do thirty a day to meet her pre-DAP goal!



I have to do 19 a day... I am really trying , thus less multi quotes comments and more single comments!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Chicago
> Wed,Dec 9
> Snow Shower / Wind - 40%
> H - 33°
> L - 14°
> 
> And a 60% chance that there won't be snow showers to land in.


 

However you ARE flying in to Midway.  They don't need bad weather to slide into my backyard! (And then no one needs to pick you up!)   Just be careful - Meg's not so good at the "picking up after the dog" thing.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> However you ARE flying in to Midway.  They don't need bad weather to slide into my backyard! (And then no one needs to pick you up!)   Just be careful - Meg's not so good at the "picking up after the dog" thing.



Another great reason to have a tiny dog. Try finding 'treasure' in my yard. Its not because I use a better pooper scooper that you will come up empty handed!


----------



## exwdwcm

yeah for 250! 

yep, working hard here.   still waiting on the job offer, hopefully today.   so working hard since next wednesday could possibly be my last day.  lots to wrap up. 

okay, tummy's growling, time for PF chang's! kung pao, here I come.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Aww, crud.
> 
> Detroit
> Wed, Dec 9
> Snow Shower / Wind - 50%
> H - 36°
> L - 22°
> 
> Well I will look at it as there is a *50% chance that there won't be snow *showers when we take off from the airport.
> 
> 
> Chicago
> Wed,Dec 9
> Snow Shower / Wind - 40%
> H - 33°
> L - 14°
> 
> And a *60% chance that there won't be snow showers *to land in.



Sounds like you're a "glass is Half-full" optimist - I like it


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Sounds like you're a "glass is Half-full" optimist - I like it



The more to imbibe in during DATW!!!!


----------



## mikelan6

Yey ... I called Pop Century and made my room request - high floor with a Magic Kingdom view.  What are the chances of that happening?


----------



## Madi100

It is supposed to snow on Tuesday night, five inches.  Let's hope the forecast changes.  We fly out bright and early (who am I kidding - it will still be very dark) at 5 AM.


----------



## tiggerbell

corky441 said:


> Sounds like you're a "glass is Half-full" optimist - I like it


 
Todd? Glass "half full"??? Hmmm...


----------



## mainegal

I'd say Todd sure does know how to hold a glass!

Or, a pineapple!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> We are supposed to get some precipitation here in the Northeast Wednesday night, a mix of rain and snow.  I hope it doesn't affect my flight out Thursday morning.  Wish I could leave a day earlier but that's impossible.





jeanigor said:


> I haven't looked at the weather forecast for up here. Suppose I ought to...
> 
> Congrats on 250 Kim!



I just checked the weather for Wednesday and it looks good for now. They are predicting snow for the 3 days before and two days after I leave and sunny for the day I leave. So I am crossing my fingers that the forecast stays the way it is now. 

Congrats Kim on 250.


----------



## Annette_VA

tiggerbell said:


> Todd? Glass "half full"??? Hmmm...



Wow, Todd sure does drink a lot


----------



## cm387

Does anybody know when they say "cash bar" at the Toy Story meet is at acutally cash or will they be accepting the Key to the World cards and credit cards??  Thought this was an appropriate place to ask this question given those pics of Todd!!


----------



## Annette_VA

cm387 said:


> Does anybody know when they say "cash bar" at the Toy Story meet is at acutally cash or will they be accepting the Key to the World cards and credit cards??  Thought this was an appropriate place to ask this question given those pics of Todd!!



I'm 99% sure it's strictly cash


----------



## jeanigor

cm387 said:


> Does anybody know when they say "cash bar" at the Toy Story meet is at acutally cash or will they be accepting the Key to the World cards and credit cards??  Thought this was an appropriate place to ask this question given those pics of Todd!!



How sweet that you are already thinking about buying me a drink!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> Todd? Glass "half full"??? Hmmm...


----------



## cm387

jeanigor said:


> How sweet that you are already thinking about buying me a drink!!!



That's just the kind of girl I am!!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> The more to imbibe in during DATW!!!!





tiggerbell said:


> Todd? Glass "half full"??? Hmmm...



Todd - it would appear that you need an assistant to keep your glass full at all times 

I shall assume that the reason for the empty glasses was because someone bumped up against you and the drink was spilled - - - right?


----------



## chirurgeon

The current forecast isn't too great for next weekend.  I know the weather oracles don't really know this far out, but I think I will pick up a couple of ponchos on my pre trip supply run to my beloved Target tonight.  Too bad it isn't the same one Brandie works at.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Todd - it would appear that you need an assistant to keep your glass full at all times
> 
> I shall assume that the reason for the empty glasses was because someone bumped up against you and the drink was spilled - - - right?



....uh...YEAH..That's it. Somebody ran into me right before all those pics and spilled the contents on the ground.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> ....uh...YEAH..That's it. Somebody ran into me right before all those pics and spilled the contents on the ground.



I knew that had to be the reason


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> The current forecast isn't too great for next weekend.  I know the weather oracles don't really know this far out, but I think I will pick up a couple of ponchos on my pre trip supply run to my beloved Target tonight.  Too bad it isn't the same one Brandie works at.
> 
> Kim



I might stop by Meijer and grab one myself. They are small and light weight. Just in case a torrential downpour decides to pay us a visit.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Ours is played almost daily by our now 8 year old who received it last Christmas.  This is the child that cannot pass clothes or shoes down to his brother because everything is ripped, stained and ruined within 6 weeks.  "Gentle" is not in his vocabulary.  He is forever ripping the CDs out and jamming them in.  It's still going strong (although, now I've probably just jinxed it!)




Sounds like we have his twin only he's 12!
I only buy my wii games at EBGames as they offer a warrenty, and I need that! It has saved us several times in the past.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> COOKIES
> 
> 
> I plan on bringing chocolate chip, peanut butter cup, ginger snaps, cranberry nut bread and pumpkin bread.  Quantity will depend on packing room.  I would love to have other contribute if they wish.



I know I am  way behind, but I so can't wait for this!


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> Guess who has been making t-shirts today!  Well, I have one made...3 to go!  Here's the 1st one:
> 
> Back & sleeves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front:




Annette I love your shirts, even if you only have the one done and posted!
They are cute,but your shy?


----------



## katscradle

TXYankee said:


> I just learned how to post a picture!!!!



I love this!
Can someone make me a magnet of this?


----------



## corky441

Hi Katherine -

Looks like you are having a great time 

Everyone back here on the DISboard is so jealous that you're there already, but we all plan on making up for lost time next week.

Send Pixie Dust to Mother Nature for good weather


----------



## Annette_VA

katscradle said:


> Annette I love your shirts, even if you only have the one done and posted!
> They are cute,but your shy?


----------



## katscradle

robind said:


> Yup, what Todd said, but the somewhat good news is they arrested the two "kids" who broke in, but they didn't find any of our stuff.  The only thing that can't be replaced is my external hard drive, because it had all my digital pictures on it.  Some were on other hard drives, but most of the ones from my Europe trips last year are gone.
> 
> I am so sorry about this Robin, I do remember this happening!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the worst part is that they live on my street and broke into another house on the other street in my sub-division.
> 
> That I think is the worst part, other than losing you external hardrive.
> 
> 
> Good for them, my brother said after this, he wanted a gun.  I have nothing against anyone that wants to own one, several people in my family have them and are responsible owners but having them in the house would scare me.  I have no experiance with them and am very paranoid that there would be an accident.
> 
> My advice is if you are going to have a gun in the house, even if it's not your's then go somewhere, where you can learn about it and safe handling practices.
> 
> 
> Very good thing to do.  My brothers laptop was sitting on the table next to the couch, visable from our back deck - however, you had to climb the stairs to see through the door to see the computer.  We don't have any blinds or curtins on the back window and door because it faces the woods and we never felt the need.  The police told us we should cover them.  So I have a temp shade on the window and we've covered the door w/ wrapping paper, like a present, until I can decide on something better.  We are also getting a security system installed on Friday.  Closing the barn door after the horses have escaped, but it will make me feel better.



I don't have curtains in the back of my home either. Just never found any I liked. I will have to get some soon, what with the trees being gone now.


----------



## AnneR

I see you did it! Another thread to 250 - do you think that they will close it or let us just keep going?


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Can't wait to get to Orlando next week!  The weather is looking pretty good for now.  See you all there!  Woot!
> 
> Editing to add:  Don't know if anyone has noticed, but there is a Candlelight Processional narrartor change during DAP.  Vanessa has been replaced with Kirk Cameron.




I was just looking at the list on Wednesday night in Epcot at the booth and there was no change listed.
You would think they would post it there first!

Paul that puppy is so cute!

Jennifer PD and prayers for Keith's aunt!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Jeepers, I went over 1000 and I didn't notice.  NUTS!




Kathy Congrats on your 1000th post!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Todd. Six of us *had* ressies for dinner and the CP on Sunday *UNTIL Kirk *showed up. That's it Kathy.
> 
> Trying to decide if we are doing MVMCP now on Sunday or holding this time aside for some "US" time.



Do MVMCP with us, you can have us time later!


----------



## tlcoke

Paper report for our Paper Contract Bid is tweaked and off my desk finally. - Woo Hoo!!! unless our Purchasing Department wants adjustments or changes, I am done with this until the Contract goes out and is closed for our review prior to awarding.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I might stop by Meijer and grab one myself. They are small and light weight. Just in case a torrential downpour decides to pay us a visit.



I still have a couple of the throw away trash bag type from Dollar Tree left in my suitcase from my October trip and a heavier duty one along with a small compact umbrella in case of full day rains.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm surprised this thread is so slow when page 250 is so close.  Everyone must be really busy working today.




I have been thinking the same thing, but it is giving me a chance to get caught up.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> We are supposed to get some precipitation here in the Northeast Wednesday night, a mix of rain and snow.  I hope it doesn't affect my flight out Thursday morning.  Wish I could leave a day earlier but that's impossible.




Congrats Kim on getting page 250!


----------



## sshaw10060

mikelan6 said:


> Yey ... I called Pop Century and made my room request - high floor with a Magic Kingdom view.  What are the chances of that happening?



I called and said "I want the room next to Mike" they said it shouldn't be a problem and I'll love the view.


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Hi Katherine -
> 
> Looks like you are having a great time
> 
> Everyone back here on the DISboard is so jealous that you're there already, but we all plan on making up for lost time next week.
> 
> Send Pixie Dust to Mother Nature for good weather




We are having a great time!
John met up with an old friend from HS last night and we all went to the Wave for dinner, it was a very good dinner.
Today has been cool and has rained almost all day.
however we had breakfast at Tusker House before park opening this morning.
Got FP'S for EE & Saffari, but there where no line ups everything was a walk on. So we didn't use our FP'S.
After we rode the saffari it started to rain harder, and it did not seem to be stopping.
We ducked into the Island Mercantile and all items marked 2009 along the back wall were 50% off. Needless to say we did some shopping.
I got a lot of stuff!
Went back out and it was still pouring so we decided to head back to the resort.
We have been here most of the afternoon.
I took a nap, and now John is taking a nap!
I am about to wake him and ask him where he wants to go for dinner.
I will be back later!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I see you did it! Another thread to 250 - do you think that they will close it or let us just keep going?



I am thinking they will just let it go!


----------



## TXYankee

katscradle said:


> I love this!
> Can someone make me a magnet of this?



Ohhhh...a Cougar magnet...I would make you one if I knew how!


I too am looking forward to the cookie party.

I kind of imagin a bunch of POP DISers, beverage and cookies in hand, walking about the POP at 9:00 am yelling "ANNE, WHERE IS YOUR ROOM?"  WE HAVE COOKIES LITTLE GIRL!


----------



## Tonya2426

*Tonya's TSM Party Tip of the Day *(not sure I will have any other tips but it makes the title catchier) 

*Buy a bottle of water and bring it with you to the party.*

Last year the cash bar sold small bottles of water for $4.  Not sure if that will be the same at this year's party but my theory is it is better to be safe than thirsty.


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> *Tonya's TSM Party Tip of the Day *(not sure I will have any other tips but it makes the title catchier)
> 
> *Buy a bottle of water and bring it with you to the party.*
> 
> Last year the cash bar sold small bottles of water for $4.  Not sure if that will be the same at this year's party but my theory is it is better to be safe than thirsty.


Excellent tip!  I remember smuggling my bottle in last year and it being happy I did


----------



## spaddy

Everyone has been quiet today. Maybe you had an afternoon like mine. Work was absolutely crazy. I feel like I did a weeks of work in 3 hours. 

I guess I better start packing for this trip.


----------



## AnneR

I can only speak for myself -

I had one of those days at work away from the computer so I knew I would not be posting much.

This evening, I tackled some of the Saturday errands - just in case we get the 3 inches of snow they are now talking about - I can just stay home and bake/pack.

Lost an hour waiting for dinner - we had planned to get lo mein from the local chinese restaurant, well our 15 minute order turned into an hour wait.  I am glad to be home.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

corky441 said:


> Annette - It's wonderful, thank you
> 
> I was able to save it. Now I just have to get some transfer paper and I'll be all set.
> 
> Us "shy" folk gotta stick together - see you soon



Oh oh oh!!! I gotta make a shirt of this. One side will say, "Hi, my name is NOT Michelle." The other will have this graphic on it.


----------



## DVCsince02

Brandie - Put on the spreadsheet a stop at the gas station for a few bottles of water.  We can sell them for $3.   (j/k)


----------



## shellyminnie

Pssst . . . go check out my FB status!! I may have something to really celebrate next weekend . . .


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> I can only speak for myself -
> 
> I had one of those days at work away from the computer so I knew I would not be posting much.
> 
> This evening, I tackled some of the Saturday errands - just in case we get the 3 inches of snow they are now talking about - I can just stay home and bake/pack.
> 
> Lost an hour waiting for dinner - we had planned to get lo mein from the local chinese restaurant, well our 15 minute order turned into an hour wait.  I am glad to be home.




My day was very similar. We decided to go to Chickfila and traffic was so bad it took us 45 minutes to get there. At least that is what it felt like.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Pssst . . . go check out my FB status!! I may have something to really celebrate next weekend . . .



Movin on up!


----------



## Dodie

Somewhere along the way on this thread I posted about our unique Christmas cards - even posted a couple of samples - and some of you asked to see the 2009 version once it was unveiled. (If we're Facebook friends, you can see the whole collection from 1993 to 2009.)

Here we are --- the moment our 2009 Christmas card is revealed "to the masses"...







The message inside is: 
*"Triple dog dare ya" to have a Merry Christmas!  
Phillip and Dodie 2009*


----------



## DVCsince02

Whoopie, a zeppelin!


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Whoopie, a zeppelin!



It's the subtle recognitions that indicate a true fan.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> How sweet that you are already thinking about buying me a drink!!!




Heaven knows he can certainly hold enough of them!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I see you did it! Another thread to 250 - do you think that they will close it or let us just keep going?



I think they will let us run the thread until you folks all disappear!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Paper report for our Paper Contract Bid is tweaked and off my desk finally. - Woo Hoo!!! unless our Purchasing Department wants adjustments or changes, I am done with this until the Contract goes out and is closed for our review prior to awarding.



Congratulations on completing this task!!
Is that the last big project before you leave?


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I still have a couple of the throw away trash bag type from Dollar Tree left in my suitcase from my October trip and a heavier duty one along with a small compact umbrella in case of full day rains.



Won't help for DAP, for for the next trip, I have four WDW ponchos with Mickey on the back to share.  They are from my December 2006 trip.


----------



## mainegal

TXYankee said:


> I kind of imagine a bunch of POP DISers, beverage and cookies in hand, walking about the POP at 9:00 am yelling "ANNE, WHERE IS YOUR ROOM?"  WE HAVE COOKIES LITTLE GIRL!



I am not sure, but I think these groups of DISers might be more trouble than the Pop Warner kids or the Brazilians.


----------



## mainegal

Dodie said:


> Somewhere along the way on this thread I posted about our unique Christmas cards - even posted a couple of samples - and some of you asked to see the 2009 version once it was unveiled. (If we're Facebook friends, you can see the whole collection from 1993 to 2009.)
> 
> Here we are --- the moment our 2009 Christmas card is revealed "to the masses"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The message inside is:
> *"Triple dog dare ya" to have a Merry Christmas!
> Phillip and Dodie 2009*



Oh, I love it, love it, love it!

I read Jean Shepard books long before the movie came out. He is a great story teller.


----------



## mainegal

Hey! Where is everyone?! 
Out shopping?

I caught up on reading the thread and all I got at the end were my replys!

Is this what is is going to be like next week?


----------



## Dodie

mainegal said:


> Hey! Where is everyone?!
> Out shopping?
> 
> I caught up on reading the thread and all I got at the end were my replys!
> 
> Is this what is is going to be like next week?



There's a show on ABC right now about Disney animation. I'm watching it while I'm online and I bet that's where everyone else in this group is too.



mainegal said:


> Oh, I love it, love it, love it!
> 
> I read Jean Shepard books long before the movie came out. He is a great story teller.



Me too Lyn. He was a Hoosier and most of his stories were set "here at home." Even "A Christmas Story" is set in Hammond, Indiana, although the movie was filmed in Cleveland.


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> Pssst . . . go check out my FB status!! I may have something to really celebrate next weekend . . .



Good Luck Shelly, I hope you get the promotion.  
(Just think you got the job when I was in Florida, maybe you will get the promotion as I come to Florida.)


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> Somewhere along the way on this thread I posted about our unique Christmas cards - even posted a couple of samples - and some of you asked to see the 2009 version once it was unveiled. (If we're Facebook friends, you can see the whole collection from 1993 to 2009.)
> 
> Here we are --- the moment our 2009 Christmas card is revealed "to the masses"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The message inside is:
> *"Triple dog dare ya" to have a Merry Christmas!
> Phillip and Dodie 2009*



Love the Card, Dodie!!  Especially Phillip in the Rabbit Suit.


----------



## Annette_VA

LOVE the card Dodie!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Congratulations on completing this task!!
> Is that the last big project before you leave?



I have a meeting on Monday about a project that we are close to finalizing getting it into full production. Other than that, I don't have any more major projects to finalize.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Hey! Where is everyone?!
> Out shopping?
> 
> I caught up on reading the thread and all I got at the end were my replys!
> 
> Is this what is is going to be like next week?



I am here now.  I went to my parents and then talked to the neighbor who broke her foot earlier this week.


----------



## mainegal

Dodie said:


> There's a show on ABC right now about Disney animation. I'm watching it while I'm online and I bet that's where everyone else in this group is too.



Thanks! I didn't know it was on TV. I will get the last half hour. Wish I didn't miss the first half.  Is it mostly because Tiana is coming out soon?


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> I still have a couple of the throw away trash bag type from Dollar Tree left in my suitcase from my October trip and a heavier duty one along with a small compact umbrella in case of full day rains.




Great reminder, I have my WDW poncho from the last trip here somewhere.. I will make sure I gt it packed.



Tonya2426 said:


> *Tonya's TSM Party Tip of the Day *(not sure I will have any other tips but it makes the title catchier)
> 
> *Buy a bottle of water and bring it with you to the party.*
> 
> Last year the cash bar sold small bottles of water for $4.  Not sure if that will be the same at this year's party but my theory is it is better to be safe than thirsty.



Thanks for the tip!



*NikkiBell* said:


> Oh oh oh!!! I gotta make a shirt of this. One side will say, "Hi, my name is NOT Michelle." The other will have this graphic on it.




hehehehee


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Hey! Where is everyone?!
> Out shopping?
> 
> I caught up on reading the thread and all I got at the end were my replys!
> 
> Is this what is is going to be like next week?



I'm here


----------



## Renysmom

Happy weekend everyone, just got back from our ribbon cutting ceremony of our new corporate HQ.. WOW, WOW, WOW is all I can say.  It is going to take a while for me to get use to working in that building.. 

It is GORGEOUS.  No pictures tonight, but I will be there in about 2 weeks for a walk thru and take lots..  Our department moves on January 15th so as soon as we get back from DAP I start packing us up..

Anyway, tonight I plan to play here and catch up on my DVR shows and tomorrow its laundry, cleaning and DAP packing  

Hope everyone has cool plans for the weekend.


----------



## mainegal

Dodie said:


> Me too Lyn. He was a Hoosier and most of his stories were set "here at home." Even "A Christmas Story" is set in Hammond, Indiana, although the movie was filmed in Cleveland.



My father grew up in Munster, Indiana, one town away. He and Shep went to the same high school, but I don't think they knew each other. My father knew all the landmarks referred to in the books.

We used to listen to Jean Shepherd's radio show on WOR radio station in New York.  

_Excelsior!_


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Happy weekend everyone, just got back from our ribbon cutting ceremony of our new corporate HQ.. WOW, WOW, WOW is all I can say.  It is going to take a while for me to get use to working in that building..
> 
> It is GORGEOUS.  No pictures tonight, but I will be there in about 2 weeks for a walk thru and take lots..  Our department moves on January 15th so as soon as we get back from DAP I start packing us up..
> 
> Anyway, tonight I plan to play here and catch up on my DVR shows and tomorrow its laundry, cleaning and DAP packing
> 
> Hope everyone has cool plans for the weekend.



The new building sounds nice.

I am going to go to three Christmas Bazaar's tomorrow, then I have to stop at Batteries Plus to pick up extra Batteries for my new Camera (Thanks WebmasterJohn For the Tip ) and then I am going try to pick up copy of the Gone With The Wind BluRay DVD set for my parent's neighbor who broke her foot this week, and still needed to get this for her daughter for Christmas.


----------



## tlcoke

Tonya2426 said:


> *Tonya's TSM Party Tip of the Day *(not sure I will have any other tips but it makes the title catchier)
> 
> *Buy a bottle of water and bring it with you to the party.*
> 
> Last year the cash bar sold small bottles of water for $4.  Not sure if that will be the same at this year's party but my theory is it is better to be safe than thirsty.



Thanks for the Tip, Tonya!!  Good Idea!!!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> The new building sounds nice.
> 
> I am going to go to three Christmas Bazaar's tomorrow, then I have to stop at Batteries Plus to pick up extra Batteries for my new Camera (Thanks WebmasterJohn For the Tip ) and then I am going try to pick up copy of the Gone With The Wind BluRay DVD set for my parent's neighbor who broke her foot this week, and still needed to get this for her daughter for Christmas.



I don't have anything exciting planned for the weekend.  I need to organize meals for next week, laundry, mix cookie dough for baking and begin packing.  Somewhere in there I would like to watch UP.


----------



## Annette_VA

The new building sounds great, Kelly!  Are you downtown?

We're watching the pixar shorts that we recorded the other night. Forgot how funny some of these are. Presto is definitely my favorite. 

I am so ready for the next 5 days to be over!! I need a break SO freakin' badly!!


----------



## tlcoke

Annette_VA said:


> I am so ready for the next 5 days to be over!! I need a break SO freakin' badly!!



I have two more full work days to go. And I too, am so ready to get away.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I have two more full work days to go. And I too, am so ready to get away.



I am scheduled to work three days but I have an appointment with the attorney on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## mainegal

I went to Christmas Fair tonight.
Tomorrow I hit five.  
For Christmas, my mother used to say, "just get me something from a church Christmas fair."


----------



## tlcoke

Funny Quote of the day from a friend of mine who is a teacher in Northern Indiana: 

_Yesterday some of my 6th graders were passing notes in study hall. 
They said that texting on paper is fun! It cracked me up!! What happened to 'passing notes'?_


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am scheduled to work three days but I have an appointment with the attorney on Wednesday afternoon.



I ate lunch with my two bosses today, and I told them I was going to take Wednesday off and then we got to talking about Disney.  My direct supervisor said for his kids to get to Disney, he would have to hide them in my suitcase.  I then began to tell him about Free Dining and other discounts and it peaked his interest.. My main boss said, I need you to plan my travel.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I went to Christmas Fair tonight.
> Tomorrow I hit five.
> For Christmas, my mother used to say, "just get me something from a church Christmas fair."



I love the Bazaars that have more homemade items, than the "Tupperware, Pampered Chef" type stuff.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I ate lunch with my two bosses today, and I told them I was going to take Wednesday off and then we got to talking about Disney.  My direct supervisor said for his kids to get to Disney, he would have to hide them in my suitcase.  I then began to tell him about Free Dining and other discounts and it peaked his interest.. My main boss said, I need you to plan my travel.



My executive director tells me most of the time that I need an intervention... this time he is pushing me out the door to go, he knows I need this.


Now - here is my current dilemma - 

I signed up earlier in the year for a $50 voucher from AirTran for completing travel this fall.  So today I received my $50 voucher and it requires travel to be completed in February.  This is a great discount for a single traveler but I would need to book travel for three - what should I do?


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Funny Quote of the day from a friend of mine who is a teacher in Northern Indiana:
> 
> _Yesterday some of my 6th graders were passing notes in study hall.
> They said that texting on paper is fun! It cracked me up!! What happened to 'passing notes'?_



Amazing! kids are different today. 
We used to fold the notes into little "footballs".


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I love the Bazaars that have more homemade items, than the "Tupperware, Pampered Chef" type stuff.



Exactly! The homemade stuff. 
Dishcloths, fudge, tourtiere pies.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Now - here is my current dilemma -
> 
> I signed up earlier in the year for a $50 voucher from AirTran for completing travel this fall.  So today I received my $50 voucher and it requires travel to be completed in February.  This is a great discount for a single traveler but I would need to book travel for three - what should I do?



Not such a good discount if you have to buy three plane tickets! Might rather pass it up.


----------



## mainegal

NOW!
Go watch Ugly Betty!
They are on a photo shoot in the Bahamas - at Atlantis. 
Now I can see what I can't see when I do as Pete says "Stay on the boat!"


----------



## 3guysandagal

Evening gang! 
Finally caught up once again.
It seems that is all I do lately.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Evening gang!
> Finally caught up once again.
> It seems that is all I do lately.



Ya think it might be because






Your In Disney!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Now - here is my current dilemma -
> 
> I signed up earlier in the year for a $50 voucher from AirTran for completing travel this fall.  So today I received my $50 voucher and it requires travel to be completed in February.  This is a great discount for a single traveler but I would need to book travel for three - what should I do?



I have a $25.00 voucher good through the end of 2010 that they gave me in addition to my free RT voucher in October, that I doubt I will use.  I am very willing to give it to you, if that would help in any way.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> NOW!
> Go watch Ugly Betty!
> They are on a photo shoot in the Bahamas - at Atlantis.
> Now I can see what I can't see when I do as Pete says "Stay on the boat!"



Atlantis is the only place he does recommend on Nassau.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Ya think it might be because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your In Disney!



My thought exactly!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Ya think it might be because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your In Disney!




Could be!

On our way out to see if the fireworks are going to happen tonight.
Back in 15 minutes.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I have a $25.00 voucher good through the end of 2010 that they gave me in addition to my free RT voucher in October, that I doubt I will use.  I am very willing to give it to you, if that would help in any way.



Thanks Tracey - I suspect if I can give this away that is what I will end up doing.  I am going to price a long weekend but not sure if it will work - I have the 45% Passholder discount - I checked MLK weekend and the cheapest I could find was AKL for $900, 5 nights I think - great price but not in my budget right now.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Could be!
> 
> On our way out to see if the fireworks are going to happen tonight.
> Back in 15 minutes.



I think I could be a little jealous.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Atlantis is the only place he does recommend on Nassau.



So true. I don't want to gamble. Not sure I am willing to pay the water park price. 

I am still hoping a group will do a bit of island exploring.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Thanks Tracey - I suspect if I can give this away that is what I will end up doing.  I am going to price a long weekend but not sure if it will work - I have the 45% Passholder discount - I checked MLK weekend and the cheapest I could find was AKL for $900, 5 nights I think - great price but not in my budget right now.



No problem, I am still trying to figure out when will the best time to try and make another trip down.


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> Could be!
> 
> On our way out to see if the fireworks are going to happen tonight.
> Back in 15 minutes.



Hopefully, the fireworks were not rained out.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> So true. I don't want to gamble. Not sure I am willing to pay the water park price.
> 
> I am still hoping a group will do a bit of island exploring.



The best way to do the water park is to rent a room at the Comfort Inn at the Atlantis complex.

I don't gamble either... I did slots once in Niagara Falls, Canada, with $8.00 in Canadian Currency that I was given as change at a restaurant.  It lasted about 2 hours, but nothing I found exciting.


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Somewhere along the way on this thread I posted about our unique Christmas cards - even posted a couple of samples - and some of you asked to see the 2009 version once it was unveiled. (If we're Facebook friends, you can see the whole collection from 1993 to 2009.)
> 
> Here we are --- the moment our 2009 Christmas card is revealed "to the masses"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The message inside is:
> *"Triple dog dare ya" to have a Merry Christmas!
> Phillip and Dodie 2009*



You'll shoot your eye out!!

Love the card Dodie!  That lamp..it looks familiar...its it Italian?


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Don!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> No problem, I am still trying to figure out when will the best time to try and make another trip down.




Oh, Tracey! Are you turning into one of those "go to WDW multiple times in a year" person?! _What fun!_


----------



## dpuck1998

tlcoke said:


> Hi Don!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> The best way to do the water park is to rent a room at the Comfort Inn at the Atlantis complex.
> 
> I don't gamble either... I did slots once in Niagara Falls, Canada, with $8.00 in Canadian Currency that I was given as change at a restaurant.  It lasted about 2 hours, but nothing I found exciting.



Well, I could also go in a room at Comfort. The water park looks like loads of fun. Would it be okay in December weather?


I once took a bus to Atlantic City. Trip included free buffet and $10 roll of quarters. I put a few quarters in the machine and won money to pay for the bus ticket.  That was the end of my gambling!

A friend chose to put her quarters in Ms Pac Man instead of the slots.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Oh, Tracey! Are you turning into one of those "go to WDW multiple times in a year" person?! _What fun!_



My extra trip, is courtesy of AirTran paying for my airfare.  I have until the end of October to use the flight. Since I have an AP, I only have to pay for the room.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> Hopefully, the fireworks were not rained out.



It was lightly raining at 9:30 and they announced they would be delayed, and then the rain stopped and off they went at 9:40.
They even pump the music in at the front entrance where the smoking section is.


----------



## mainegal

My guy started out the week with some sort of bad flu. That turned into a bad back that has kept him pretty much disbaled for the past four days.

Now I feel like I am coming down with a cold. Yuck!


----------



## georgemoe

Where are the Bumphus hounds?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> Somewhere along the way on this thread I posted about our unique Christmas cards - even posted a couple of samples - and some of you asked to see the 2009 version once it was unveiled. (If we're Facebook friends, you can see the whole collection from 1993 to 2009.)
> 
> Here we are --- the moment our 2009 Christmas card is revealed "to the masses"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The message inside is:
> *"Triple dog dare ya" to have a Merry Christmas!
> Phillip and Dodie 2009*




Love the card Dodie!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> My guy started out the week with some sort of bad flu. That turned into a bad back that has kept him pretty much disbaled for the past four days.
> 
> Now I feel like I am coming down with a cold. Yuck!



I hope you didn't catch it...  If you get the cough, I recommend Robitussin Cough Gels for suppressing it.


----------



## 3guysandagal

dpuck1998 said:


> You'll shoot your eye out!!
> 
> Love the card Dodie!  That lamp..it looks familiar...its it Italian?



Must be....it's from Fragiiiilleeee.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Where are the Bumphus hounds?





Hi George!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Evening gang!
> Finally caught up once again.
> It seems that is all I do lately.



Hi John. Sounds like your having a good time. Hope so.


----------



## AnneR

I'm pathetic tonight - I kept nodding off while I was trying to plant crops in Farmville.  My head is hurting, I think I need to listen to my body.  I am going to call it a night.

See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night Anne.

Anne, did you PM John and tell him you had a ride back to POP after TSM?


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Hi John. Sounds like your having a good time. Hope so.



So far, but the weather has taken a turn for the worse today.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Night Anne.
> 
> Anne, did you PM John and tell him you had a ride back to POP after TSM?



Yes - the same day we made the arrangements.  He PM'd back that he had received it.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> My extra trip, is courtesy of AirTran paying for my airfare.  I have until the end of October to use the flight. Since I have an AP, I only have to pay for the room.




Niiiice...
I was wondering about that free AirTran trip came about.

You are getting excellent use of your AP! 
Trip for the Garden Festival, maybe?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Yes - the same day we made the arrangements.  He PM'd back that he had received it.



Just checking, just saw he post again asking everyone to PM him, if they found a ride.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I hope you didn't catch it...  If you get the cough, I recommend Robitussin Cough Gels for suppressing it.



So far, mostly sniffles and really sore eyes. Sinus stuff.

Stephen had a really bad cough all night Sunday. Monday he slept through with Nyquil.  Now he is on muscle relaxers and prescription pain killer for his back.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Just checking, just saw he post again asking everyone to PM him, if they found a ride.



ah!

Just another sign how pathetic I am tonight - I am not even looking at the other boards.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Niiiice...
> I was wondering about that free AirTran trip came about.
> 
> You are getting excellent use of your AP!
> Trip for the Garden Festival, maybe?



I am trying for this spring sometime, but the dates of F&G coincide with Spring Break Weeks and then Our busy season at work


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> So far, but the weather has taken a turn for the worse today.



Yes I saw the rain info. Now it looks like we could have showers during DAP next week. I'm not going to take much stock in the forecasts until mid next week.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I'm pathetic tonight - I kept nodding off while I was trying to plant crops in Farmville.  My head is hurting, I think I need to listen to my body.  I am going to call it a night.
> 
> See everyone tomorrow.



Really bad when you fall into your crops. 

(I am hoping to give up Farmville for New Year)


_
Have a good sleep!_


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> ah!
> 
> Just another sign how pathetic I am tonight - I am not even looking at the other boards.



I haven't been too visiting other Threads lately, since we have been somewhat quiet tonight, I have been roaming around.


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> Yes I saw the rain info. Now it looks like we could have showers during DAP next week. I'm not going to take much stock in the forecasts until mid next week.



I am going to wait until Tuesday to determine the actual forecast.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I am trying for this spring sometime, but the dates of F&G coincide with Spring Break Weeks and then Our busy season at work



Just make sure it is spring, don't wait until the heat of summer!


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> I'm pathetic tonight - I kept nodding off while I was trying to plant crops in Farmville.  My head is hurting, I think I need to listen to my body.  I am going to call it a night.
> 
> See everyone tomorrow.



Night Anne!
Get some sleep.


----------



## mainegal

I am considering getting myself a Wii. Some people think I won't take the time to use it.

My guy said if you took a poll and asked people who bought one if they still use it, most will admit it is gathering dust.

So, I posted a poll. 
If you have a Wii, please add your vote and comments to my poll.
Thanks!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344527


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Just make sure it is spring, don't wait until the heat of summer!


If I can't make it work before the end of May, I will wait until September or October.  Todd and a few others want me to come down the first weekend of October for the new Food & Wine Race weekend.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I am considering getting myself a Wii. Some people think I won't take the time to use it.
> 
> My guy said if you took a poll and asked people who bought one if they still use it, most will admit it is gathering dust.
> 
> So, I posted a poll.
> If you have a Wii, please add your vote and comments to my poll.
> Thanks!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344527



I don't have one, so I can't contribute any help.


----------



## tlcoke

FYI to Annual Passholders if you hadn't seen the email.
Next Saturday morning is a special AP Holder shopping day at World of Disney in DTD

_Downtown Disney® Passholder Appreciation Days. Shop early, save big! Saturday, Dec. 12 and Saturday, Dec. 19, 2009

Three Holiday Shopping Wishes Granted!
Wish 1: Enjoy early shopping from 810 a.m. at select Downtown Disney® Marketplace locations. 
Wish 2: Receive up to 50% off select items. Look for door busters and surprise markdowns.
Wish 3: On each day the first 1,000 Guests to visit the World of Disney® store during Passholder Appreciation Day Event will receive a complimentary gift* at each event!_


----------



## tlcoke

Looks like I may be making a visit to DTD before I meet up with the Todd-a-Palooza group for Breakfast.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I don't have one, so I can't contribute any help.



I keep thinking I want a Wii and an iPhone. 
Not sure if I really would use either one, but gee, all the cool kids have them! 

The iPhone sounds so cool. But I don't think I need it as a phone. I use a pre-paid card for toll calls. I have had a 650 minute card for well over a year and I still have lots of minutes on it!

And this laptop with full keyboard seems like it is easier to use than the small iPhone for internet browsing.

I am SO confused!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I keep thinking I want a Wii and an iPhone.
> Not sure if I really would use either one, but gee, all the cool kids have them!
> 
> The iPhone sounds so cool. But I don't think I need it as a phone. I use a pre-paid card for toll calls. I have had a 650 minute card for well over a year and I still have lots of minutes on it!
> 
> And this laptop with full keyboard seems like it is easier to use than the small iPhone for internet browsing.
> 
> I am SO confused!



I love my Iphone, I got the Ipod Touch a year ago and fell in love , so the Iphone was the logical next step.  I mainly use the Facebook App, The Email app and the Camera.  I will be getting the eTicket app on Monday when it comes out and I am sure I will use the connection to the Boards on it a lot.

I like the look of the Wii, but I can't justify it and I don't think, I would use it.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> And this laptop with full keyboard seems like it is easier to use than the small iPhone for internet browsing.



I use the browser to look up things when I am out and need quick information.  For day to day browsing, a Laptop is your best option.  My iPhone came in handy last week, when my internet connection at home was completely out.


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to call it a night, I will pop in sometime tomorrow.

Good Night, Lyn & and anyone else who is still out there lurking.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I love my Iphone, I got the Ipod Touch a year ago and fell in love , so the Iphone was the logical next step.  I mainly use the Facebook App, The Email app and the Camera.  I will be getting the eTicket app on Monday when it comes out and I am sure I will use the connection to the Boards on it a lot.
> 
> I like the look of the Wii, but I can't justify it and I don't think, I would use it.





I love  my iPod! One thing I like is the small size. It iTouch/iPhone looks a little too big to tuck into my pocket.

Someone told me that Facebook on iPhone does not include Farmville. That could be a good thing!

About time for the Wii, Todd says it is all about balance. I need to step away from the computer and pick up a Wii controller!


----------



## tlcoke

Lyn, I thought of you while watching Numbers tonight.  They got in a shoot out inside a Library and several books were being shredded by the gun fire.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I love  my iPod! One thing I like is the small size. It iTouch/iPhone looks a little too big to tuck into my pocket.
> 
> Someone told me that Facebook on iPhone does not include Farmville. That could be a good thing!



Yes the Iphone/Ipod is more bulky than the Nano, but it can be carried in a pocket, or in a pouch that can be hooked to a belt.  They also have special Arm straps for carrying it while exercising.  I either put it in my pocket or attach my pouch to my Pants waist.

You cannot play any of the games from within the Iphone App.  That can be a good thing.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night!!


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> Good Night!!



Good night.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Lyn, I thought of you while watching Numbers tonight.  They got in a shoot out inside a Library and several books were being shredded by the gun fire.



Oh, no!  Shredded books!
I hope they were books ready to be discarded.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> You cannot play any of the games from within the Iphone App.  That can be a good thing.




But there is that $4.99 Toy Story Mania ap for a game that people say is better than the Toy Story game for the Wii! 

Is the idea with the iPhone that you have to _buy _the ap games?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Dodie said:


> Somewhere along the way on this thread I posted about our unique Christmas cards - even posted a couple of samples - and some of you asked to see the 2009 version once it was unveiled. (If we're Facebook friends, you can see the whole collection from 1993 to 2009.)
> 
> Here we are --- the moment our 2009 Christmas card is revealed "to the masses"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The message inside is:
> *"Triple dog dare ya" to have a Merry Christmas!
> Phillip and Dodie 2009*



Love it!!!  I live in the city where the school scenes were filmed.  This is a classic for us.  Nice work!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Annette_VA said:


> Wow, Todd sure does drink a lot



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## tickledtink33

cm387 said:


> Does anybody know when they say "cash bar" at the Toy Story meet is at acutally cash or will they be accepting the Key to the World cards and credit cards??  Thought this was an appropriate place to ask this question given those pics of Todd!!





Annette_VA said:


> I'm 99% sure it's strictly cash



And a LOT of cash.  Those tini tiny bottles of Dasani and cans of soda were $4 each.  Can't even imagine how much the alcohol was.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> But there is that $4.99 Toy Story Mania ap for a game that people say is better than the Toy Story game for the Wii!
> 
> Is the idea with the iPhone that you have to _buy _the ap games?



Lyn,

I didn't see an answer to your questions - I certainly think that a market has been built for Iphone and other phone platforms for games and other business aps to be purchased but there are also a large number of free aps.

My boss is a doodler - yesterday in a meeting, he was searching for something to doodle on - I gave him my phone with the the free Doodle Buddy ap - he loved it.

I have a couple of free games on the phone to occupy myself or my 12 year old.  I have used Bubblewrap to stop being badgered by a sales pitch.  It was rather rude but than again he was not listening to what we were saying so - message received, I was no longer listening and I was not going to badgered into purchasing something I did not want.


----------



## mainegal

Ack! 
I woke up too early congested and couldn't get back to sleep!
7:00 now, but still so dark. I hope this is "just" a sniffly cold and not something worse.


----------



## Annette_VA

5 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Morning, all!  Woke up at my usual 6:15 even though I could've slept until 7:30 today.  Watching the HGTV special before I go into work.  Yup, the host is annoying!  But it's getting me totally stoked to be there!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Ack!
> I woke up too early congested and couldn't get back to sleep!
> 7:00 now, but still so dark. I hope this is "just" a sniffly cold and not something worse.



Take good care of yourself - I have some staff who have ended up with bronchitis.


----------



## spaddy

Good morning everyone!!!  I am up earlier than I want to be, but not too early. 


I leave for WDW tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> Good morning everyone!!!  I am up earlier than I want to be, but not too early.
> 
> 
> I leave for WDW tomorrow.



I'm up earlier than I wanted to be as well.  I am starting to feel a greater sense of urgency regarding packing and I leave on Thursday.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Somewhere along the way on this thread I posted about our unique Christmas cards - even posted a couple of samples - and some of you asked to see the 2009 version once it was unveiled. (If we're Facebook friends, you can see the whole collection from 1993 to 2009.)
> 
> Here we are --- the moment our 2009 Christmas card is revealed "to the masses"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The message inside is:
> *"Triple dog dare ya" to have a Merry Christmas!
> Phillip and Dodie 2009*




I love it Dodie!


----------



## Annette_VA

spaddy said:


> Good morning everyone!!!  I am up earlier than I want to be, but not too early.
> 
> 
> I leave for WDW tomorrow.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> FYI to Annual Passholders if you hadn't seen the email.
> Next Saturday morning is a special AP Holder shopping day at World of Disney in DTD
> 
> _Downtown Disney® Passholder Appreciation Days. Shop early, save big! Saturday, Dec. 12 and Saturday, Dec. 19, 2009
> 
> Three Holiday Shopping Wishes Granted!
> Wish 1: Enjoy early shopping from 810 a.m. at select Downtown Disney® Marketplace locations.
> Wish 2: Receive up to 50% off select items. Look for door busters and surprise markdowns.
> Wish 3: On each day the first 1,000 Guests to visit the World of Disney® store during Passholder Appreciation Day Event will receive a complimentary gift* at each event!_



This sale is happening this morning at WDW!
I went and did not even get in line.
The line-up went all the way around the store out into the parking lot to almost Planet Hollywood.
I do believe the sale you mentioned is for DL.


----------



## katscradle

Well I am caught up now!
However I am not hanging around, we are off to a park.
Will check in later!
Have a great day!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well I am caught up now!
> However I am not hanging around, we are off to a park.
> Will check in later!
> Have a great day!



Have fun today!
We are expecting 1-3 inches of SNOW


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> Well I am caught up now!
> However I am not hanging around, we are off to a park.
> Will check in later!
> Have a great day!



Have a great day!!!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Hey you competitive TSM playas.  My blog has some hints straight from the source at the end.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/12/04/interview-with-toy-story-manias-award-winning-creative-team/


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> This sale is happening this morning at WDW!
> I went and did not even get in line.
> The line-up went all the way around the store out into the parking lot to almost Planet Hollywood.
> I do believe the sale you mentioned is for DL.



The email I got had the sale for this morning and then showed these events added on.  Everything in the email is only pertaining to WDW Passholders nothing about DisneyLand even in the fine print.

Here is the info on WDW's Website:


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> But there is that $4.99 Toy Story Mania ap for a game that people say is better than the Toy Story game for the Wii!
> 
> Is the idea with the iPhone that you have to _buy _the ap games?



You do have to purchase most Apps for the Iphone, but there are a lot of free ones two.  Mostly, I have all the free apps.


----------



## tlcoke

I am now off to go shopping.  3 christmas bazaars to go two and  a couple of stores.  I'll check back in later tonight.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

Working today from 11:30am to 7pm...but once again, it'll be easy on feet as I'll be in the office...woo!! After work, we're going to a friend's house for a late dinner and some cards or Guitar Hero...then my last day off before I leave for DAP is tomorrow! 

I did find out that the week that I get back from DAP, I end up working the closing shift in the office...I'm scheduled until 12:30AM Thursday, Friday, and Saturday!! I don't stay up that late anymore...lol...

So...one week from today...we'll all be recovering from our drinking binge the night before! And getting ready for the war that will surely ensue that evening...that I'm gonna win...just so you all know...


----------



## AnneR

Well


It is snowing here in Maryland and it is sticking on the ground around my house, not on the roads yet - temperature is dropping.

So I picked up the remaining needed ingredients for Cheddar Cheese Soup and to make bread in my run to the grocery store today.  We can have a very tasty dinner and not venture out.


----------



## Renysmom

Happy Satruday all.. 

Hope everyone is going to havde a great weekend, I slept in this morning and it was wonderful 

I plan to get all the laundry caught up and as much packing as I can finished up this weekend.  

I haven't seen this yet today so here we go..


DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP


----------



## georgemoe

Morning all! 

4 - 6" of the white stuff for us expected today. Deb and I will be finishing up our Christmas lists today and everything will be wrapped and ready before we leave for DAP. A ton is done already. 

Suitcases are still downstairs and other than editing the packing list, nothing will get packed until Wednesday.

Have agreat day!


----------



## georgemoe

Renysmom said:


> Happy Satruday all..
> 
> Hope everyone is going to havde a great weekend, I slept in this morning and it was wonderful
> 
> I plan to get all the laundry caught up and as much packing as I can finished up this weekend.
> 
> I haven't seen this yet today so here we go..
> 
> 
> DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP



Hi Kelly!


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 4 - 6" of the white stuff for us expected today. Deb and I will be finishing up our Christmas lists today and everything will be wrapped and ready before we leave for DAP. A ton is done already.
> 
> Suitcases are still downstairs and other than editing the packing list, nothing will get packed until Wednesday.
> 
> Have agreat day!



We're supposed to get rain all day. If it was about 20 degrees colder it would be snowing.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning All!

The Christmas decorating continues this morning. My parents are flying back in tonight and I honestly don't think Sean and I will finish. I was decorating from 4:30 until 10 p.m. last night and STILL did not finish. Ughhh..noooo moreeeee. 

I wish the AP shopping event was on a different day or earlier. Those of us volunteering at GKTW can't participate in the sale. They were doing an extra percentage off of vinyls too.  

Oh well...onward!!!

Michelle

I mean uhhh err Nikki!


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> We're supposed to get rain all day. If it was about 20 degrees colder it would be snowing.



Hi Shelly.  Hope it's not a wash out today. And you need to spill this secret stuff. It's not fair of you to taunt.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Hi Shelly.  Hope it's not a wash out today. And you need to spill this secret stuff. It's not fair of you to taunt.



It's not my secret to share (or Mindy's) . . . sorry


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Me thinks Shelly is full of beans.


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Me thinks Shelly is full of beans.



Who asked you??


----------



## *NikkiBell*

HEY there, chocolate face, mind your Ps and Qs!!!  

Okay, stop holding me up already. I have things to do!


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> HEY there, chocolate face, mind your Ps and Qs!!!
> 
> Okay, stop holding me up already. I have things to do!



You're holding yourself up!! Red pass stealer!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

MUST

MOVE

AWAY 

FROM 

COMPUTER lol


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Hi Shelly.  Hope it's not a wash out today. And you need to spill this secret stuff. It's not fair of you to taunt.





shellyminnie said:


> It's not my secret to share (or Mindy's) . . . sorry





*NikkiBell* said:


> Me thinks Shelly is full of beans.



Mornin' peeps!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just stopping by to say good morning.

Nasty day here in central Florida....but MUCH better than 4-6 inches of snow.

Hard to believe the party is only a week away and that *you dont know all of the secret surprises yet.*

Ok...that was my real reason for popping in. I has to stretch my "taunting muscles".


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> It's not my secret to share (or Mindy's) . . . sorry





*NikkiBell* said:


> Me thinks Shelly is full of beans.







Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps!



Hi Paul! What's up for today?

Need to run outside myself and cover a few things before the snow. Then some errands. Could be a pizza and home movie kind of a night.


----------



## georgemoe

DisneyKevin said:


> Just stopping by to say good morning.
> 
> Nasty day here in central Florida....but MUCH better than 4-6 inches of snow.
> 
> Hard to believe the party is only a week away and that *you dont know all of the secret surprises yet.*
> 
> Ok...that was my real reason for popping in. I has to stretch my "taunting muscles".



Hi Kev. Thanks much. Yes DAP is speeding towards us. Very exciting.  Can't wait. 

Taunting is expected.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DisneyKevin said:


> Just stopping by to say good morning.
> 
> Nasty day here in central Florida....but MUCH better than 4-6 inches of snow.
> 
> Hard to believe the party is only a week away and that *you dont know all of the secret surprises yet.*
> 
> Ok...that was my real reason for popping in. I has to stretch my "taunting muscles".



Mornin' Kevin. Looking forward to seeing you & John next week. I'm sure you'll be swamped with DISers attention! Good luck with that.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Hi Paul! What's up for today?
> 
> Need to run outside myself and cover a few things before the snow. Then some errands. Could be a pizza and home movie kind of a night.



Not much for me George. I've had a setback with the finger. Alicia and Jennie have some domestic plans around the house. Tomorrow I'm taking Jennie to see 2012. Weather sucks here as well but no snow. If you and Deb decide to go to MVMCP with us on Sunday, I can save you quite a bit of money on your tickets with my military discount. Let me Know what you decide.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Heh, I just went Jerzy on some lady at NEA MasterCard. -sweet smile- Try and tell me my payment was late again, woman. Take that!!!! 

Mornin' Paul. How's your finger?

I just came on here to download the email show onto my iPod for Sean. It isn't showing up in iTunes on my end. Is that the case for everyone else?


----------



## Launchpad11B

*NikkiBell* said:


> Heh, I just went Jerzy on some lady at NEA MasterCard. -sweet smile- Try and tell me my payment was late again, woman. Take that!!!!
> 
> Mornin' Paul. How's your finger?
> 
> I just came on here to download the email show onto my iPod for Sean. It isn't showing up in iTunes on my end. Is that the case for everyone else?



Hi Nikki, I was hoping for less problems but I'm sure it will be OK eventually. Thanks for asking.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' Kevin. Looking forward to seeing you & John next week. I'm sure you'll be swamped with DISers attention! Good luck with that.



I'm sure you will be also!   Just send the leftovers my way


----------



## dpuck1998

So, this time next week...I'll be the need of a nap.....


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' Kevin. Looking forward to seeing you & John next week. I'm sure you'll be swamped with DISers attention! Good luck with that.



Leave them alone then will ya. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Not much for me George. I've had a setback with the finger. Alicia and Jennie have some domestic plans around the house. Tomorrow I'm taking Jennie to see 2012. Weather sucks here as well but no snow. If you and Deb decide to go to MVMCP with us on Sunday, I can save you quite a bit of money on your tickets with my military discount. Let me Know what you decide.



Sorry to hear about the finger Paul. Is it not healing right or a "too much too soon" type issue. You must be hiding cleaning or holiday decorating under the domestic plans label. I would have thought the s_ _ _ _ _ _g word. 

You seem to have avoided all this weather mess bearing down on us in New England. Lucky you. I have the shovel ready. But I'm not willing.

Thanks for the MVMCP offer. We've been torn over if we should go to it or have a relaxing night of just dinner and enjoying the Wilderness Lodge. We currently have an ADR at Artist Point and trying to change to something else so we can attend MVMCP is not working. If you are getting tix at WDW we still have some time to decide. I'll let you know.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> So, this time next week...I'll be the *need of a nap*.....



Or more stroller time. 

Hey Don.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Or more stroller time.
> 
> Hey Don.



Hey Howdy Hey Jorge!  Hows things out East?  Fry'en a Turkey today!  I'll post the results on FB later.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Sorry to hear about the finger Paul. Is it not healing right or a "too much too soon" type issue.



The pin twisted inside my finger. I still may be able to play TSM. We'll see.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Paul, I'm sorry your finger isn't healing at lightning speed.  Like you said, it will eventually, but it's gotta be frustrating.

I'm hoping that the rain doesn't change over to snow here.  It's sopping wet, though.  Good day to decorate the tree, I think, and put on some version of A Christmas Carol (I have 6 of them at the ready).  I was going to wait for the kids to be home, but I can see that just isn't likely.

I don't like the way our weather report for this Wednesday night/Thursday morning is looking...might be a storm.  Let's hope it doesn't impact flights!


----------



## Launchpad11B

UrsulasShadow said:


> Paul, I'm sorry your finger isn't healing at lightning speed.  Like you said, it will eventually, but it's gotta be frustrating.
> 
> I'm hoping that the rain doesn't change over to snow here.  It's sopping wet, though.  Good day to decorate the tree, I think, and put on some version of A Christmas Carol (I have 6 of them at the ready).  I was going to wait for the kids to be home, but I can see that just isn't likely.
> 
> I don't like the way our weather report for this Wednesday night/Thursday morning is looking...might be a storm.  Let's hope it doesn't impact flights!



Thanks Mindy, it's snowing like crazy here.


----------



## AnneR

It's been snowing for hours here in Maryland, we have about an inch on the ground.

Drastic change in weather triggered a major headache.  Taking a second dose of meds and trying to sleep.

Tree's up here so can't do that today, may watch some movies on Netflix.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Thanks for the post about the wii deal at Walmart. I bought mine at 8 am this morning before heading to work. Today is my last day working this year. I'm working from 8:30 am until 8 pm tonight then seriously, I need to go pack. We're leaving at 1 pm tomorrow. Still hoping the freezing drizzle stays away far away.

Safe travels everyone! See you soon.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Thanks for the post about the wii deal at Walmart. I bought mine at 8 am this morning before heading to work. Today is my last day working this year. I'm working from 8:30 am until 8 pm tonight then seriously, I need to go pack. We're leaving at 1 pm tomorrow. Still hoping the freezing drizzle stays away far away.
> 
> Safe travels everyone! See you soon.



Safe travels Lorie, see ya in 5 days.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Launchpad11B said:


> The pin twisted inside my finger. I still may be able to play TSM. We'll see.



What?  Oh ick! I hope they don't have to do more surgery. Sorry that it's not healing right.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Safe travels Lorie, see ya in 5 days.



I can't wait to meet you Anne. Hope your weather clears up before flight times.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Just stopping by to say good morning.
> 
> Nasty day here in central Florida....but MUCH better than 4-6 inches of snow.
> 
> Hard to believe the party is only a week away and that *you dont know all of the secret surprises yet.*
> 
> Ok...that was my real reason for popping in. I has to stretch my "taunting muscles".



Shouldn't you be polishing the quills on your porcupine suit?


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kelly!



Hi George, hope you have a wonderful day.  Enjoy the snow.. I miss the NE snows of my childhood!



Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' peeps!





Launchpad11B said:


> The pin twisted inside my finger. I still may be able to play TSM. We'll see.



 Morning Paul, I am so sorry about your finger.  I really hope it gets better soon for you, must be totally frustrating.  How does a pin twist inside your finger? Were you following all the rules?? 



DisneyKevin said:


> Just stopping by to say good morning.
> 
> Nasty day here in central Florida....but MUCH better than 4-6 inches of snow.
> 
> Hard to believe the party is only a week away and that *you dont know all of the secret surprises yet.*
> 
> Ok...that was my real reason for popping in. I has to stretch my "taunting muscles".



My days just don't seem as complete without a Kelvis taunt so thank for stopping by..


----------



## Annette_VA

Paul - Sorry to hear the finger's not healing properly.  I hope it's nothing too serious. 

Kevin - Thanks for the taunt.  My day's complete now


----------



## Renysmom

George..... Look...

The maker of the best-selling Flip Video(TM) family of camcorders - recently acquired by Cisco® - today announced the availability of FlipShare 5.0, the latest version of the acclaimed software pre-loaded on Flip Video camcorders and available as a download at no cost. The updated software greatly expands the video sharing options available to FlipShare users.* In addition to direct uploads to Facebook(TM) and online sharing through FlipShare.com, FlipShare now offers instant video sharing to mobile phones through the introduction of the FlipShare Mobile app for iPhone(TM), *Blackberry(TM) and Android(TM) devices. The latest FlipShare 5.0 software, announced today in conjunction with the new FlipShare TV, also enables sharing directly to the television. FlipShare 5.0 is compatible with all Flip Video camcorders and can be downloaded today at www.TheFlip.com/support. The mobile apps are available at no cost for select Blackberry, iPhone and Android mobile devices.


Off to learn how... We are going to share video on FB Live from DAP  via my netbook once I learn how LOL....


----------



## DisneyKevin

OKW Lover said:


> Shouldn't you be polishing the quills on your porcupine suit?



That was John.

He has the porcupine suit.


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


>


----------



## chirurgeon

georgemoe said:


> Leave them alone then will ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the finger Paul. Is it not healing right or a "too much too soon" type issue. You must be hiding cleaning or holiday decorating under the domestic plans label. I would have thought the s_ _ _ _ _ _g word.
> 
> You seem to have avoided all this weather mess bearing down on us in New England. Lucky you. I have the shovel ready. But I'm not willing.
> 
> Thanks for the MVMCP offer. We've been torn over if we should go to it or have a relaxing night of just dinner and enjoying the Wilderness Lodge. We currently have an ADR at Artist Point and trying to change to something else so we can attend MVMCP is not working. If you are getting tix at WDW we still have some time to decide. I'll let you know.




Paul, I'm sorry about the finger.  Don't aggrevate it next Saturday.  Some of us would like a chance ( however slim) at winning the cruise.

George.  Hope and I are going to the sushi bar at the Poly before the party.  If you don't like sushi (Never had it myself, don't intend to get real sushi) you can order from the Kona menu.  I'm sure Hope would be happy to have you and Deb join us. Besides, you have never gone to MVMCP with all of your DIS pals.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

I know this is posted somewhere but help me out here. Me & Alicia are now going to MVMCP on Sunday. Who else is going?


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> I know this is posted somewhere but help me out here. Me & Alicia are now going to MVMCP on Sunday. Who else is going?



Thread bumped.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Thread bumped.



Thanks.


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> I know this is posted somewhere but help me out here. Me & Alicia are now going to MVMCP on Sunday. Who else is going?



Paul - We are going and would love to meet up with you.  We have a ADR at the Plaza at 4:50 but after that totally free.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> So I picked up the remaining needed ingredients for Cheddar Cheese Soup and to make bread in my run to the grocery store today.  We can have a very tasty dinner and not venture out.




Cheddar Cheese Soup like from Le Cellier? Yum! Send me some!


----------



## mainegal

*NikkiBell* said:


> MUST
> 
> MOVE
> 
> AWAY
> 
> FROM
> 
> COMPUTER lol



And use your Wii?
That was going to be my plan. 
First, get a Wii.  Will I really use it?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> Paul - We are going and would love to meet up with you.  We have a ADR at the Plaza at 4:50 but after that totally free.



We'll be there all night, rain or shine.


----------



## mainegal

DisneyKevin said:


> Hard to believe the party is only a week away and that *you dont know all of the secret surprises yet.*
> 
> Ok...that was my real reason for popping in. I has to stretch my "taunting muscles".




I am not going to the party, so I invited Kevin to tell _just me._ 
But he didn't.
So, sorry, I am no help to you either.

Hope you all enjoy the surprise!


----------



## spaddy

I finally got the iron-on on my pink hoodie. I put it right below the hood it looked perfect. I forgot about how long my hair was and it covered the DAP logo.   So I went out and got my hair cut.  I have been wanting to get my hair cut for awhile.   

I keep trying to convince myself that I am not freaking out about not being packed yet. I am all checked in on southwest. Got A46, 48 and 50.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Cheddar Cheese Soup like from Le Cellier? Yum! Send me some!



The one and only - I can send you the recipe.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> FYI to Annual Passholders if you hadn't seen the email.
> Next Saturday morning is a special AP Holder shopping day at World of Disney in DTD
> 
> _Downtown Disney® Passholder Appreciation Days. Shop early, save big! Saturday, Dec. 12 and Saturday, Dec. 19, 2009
> 
> Three Holiday Shopping Wishes Granted!
> Wish 1: Enjoy early shopping from 810 a.m. at select Downtown Disney® Marketplace locations.
> Wish 2: Receive up to 50% off select items. Look for door busters and surprise markdowns.
> Wish 3: On each day the first 1,000 Guests to visit the World of Disney® store during Passholder Appreciation Day Event will receive a complimentary gift* at each event!_



Oh boy!  I'll be an APH as of Friday!!  Shopping, shopping, shopping. -- as if I didn't do enough at Disneyland.   Thanks for posting, Tracey.



AnneR said:


> Have fun today!
> We are expecting 1-3 inches of SNOW





Launchpad11B said:


> I know this is posted somewhere but help me out here. Me & Alicia are now going to MVMCP on Sunday. Who else is going?



The boys and I will be there.  See you y'all 'round!  



AnneR said:


> The one and only - I can send you the recipe.



Um, me, too, please!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> The one and only - I can send you the recipe.





kathrna said:


> Oh boy!  I'll be an APH as of Friday!!  Shopping, shopping, shopping. -- as if I didn't do enough at Disneyland.   Thanks for posting, Tracey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys and I will be there.  See you y'all 'round!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, me, too, please!



Howdy peeps.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps.



Afternoon Paul!

You get much snow?


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> I know this is posted somewhere but help me out here. Me & Alicia are now going to MVMCP on Sunday. Who else is going?



Me! Me! Me! 


Sorry to hear the finger is giving you problems again


----------



## tlcoke

DisneyKevin said:


> Just stopping by to say good morning.
> 
> Nasty day here in central Florida....but MUCH better than 4-6 inches of snow.
> 
> Hard to believe the party is only a week away and that *you dont know all of the secret surprises yet.*
> 
> Ok...that was my real reason for popping in. I has to stretch my "taunting muscles".



Thanks for the Taunting...See you next week!!



Launchpad11B said:


> I know this is posted somewhere but help me out here. Me & Alicia are now going to MVMCP on Sunday. Who else is going?



Paul, I will be there on Sunday Night.  Sorry to hear about the complication with your finger, hope they don't have to do more surgery.


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps.



Howdie, Paul!

I am sorry to hear that the finger is not healing properly.


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> I know this is posted somewhere but help me out here. Me & Alicia are now going to MVMCP on Sunday. Who else is going?



we are!


I hope your finger gets better soon! No shoveling!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> The one and only - I can send you the recipe.



I would love the recipe! 

We have probably 3" of the white stuff on our deck. DS is rounding people up to go sledding. Too cold for me!


----------



## kimisabella

Afternoon all - very yucky here today, no snow yet, but I think there is a chance of an inch or so later on tonight.  It's all good as long as Tuesday is good weather, which it looks like it will be.  I'm not a good flyer in bad weather.... Actually I'm not a good flyer at all, every little bump scares me.

We did some final trip shopping, the usual fun stuff - sneakers, socks, razors, ect... fun, fun!

Paul - sorry to hear about the finger, hope it gets better before next weekend.  We have a NY reputation to live up to!!!  We will be at MVMCP on Sunday as well.


----------



## AnneR

Cheddar Cheese Soup Recipe - original recipe came from the recipe thread on DISboards.

Cheddar Cheese Soup

¼ lb smoked bacon, finely chopped
1 medium red onion, cut into ¼ inch pieces (I dice smaller)
½ cup finely chopped celery
½ cup finely chopped carrots
3 tbs. all-purpose flour
3 cups whole milk (I use ½ 2% and ½ heavy cream)
2 cups chicken stock
12oz. grated white cheddar cheese
3 dashes Tabasco
½ tsp Worcestershire sauce
½ cup Moosehead Canadian Ale, room temperature (I just use ale I can find)
Salt and pepper to taste
1 tbs. finely sliced chives (I usually omit)

I find it easiest to finely chop the bacon by freezing it first.

Cook the bacon in a large heavy bottomed, non reactive soup pot over medium heat until wilted not browned.  (I try to lightly brown, I cant get it to brown like the recipe indicates.)  Add onions, celery and carrots; cook until translucent and bacon has crisped.  Sprinkle in flour and stir consistently for 2 minutes.  Stir in milk and stock a little at a time, blending well to ensure no lumps.  Bring to a boil, then cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

Remove from heat and whisk in cheese, Tabasco, Worcestershire and ale.  Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Serve with your favorite bread and top with chopped chives.


It is actually very easy.


----------



## kathrna

Thanks for posting, Anne.

One question:  what is a "non-reactive soup pot"?


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Thanks for posting, Anne.
> 
> One question:  what is a "non-reactive soup pot"?



I use an enamel dutch oven - its the metals that can change the taste of foods.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Afternoon Paul!
> 
> You get much snow?



It's still coming down Anne.


----------



## mainegal

spaddy said:


> I finally got the iron-on on my pink hoodie. I put it right below the hood it looked perfect. I forgot about how long my hair was and it covered the DAP logo.   So I went out and got my hair cut.  I have been wanting to get my hair cut for awhile.



What a fabulous reason for a haircut! 
 I hope you feel refreshed with your new do and your packing and trip down go well.


----------



## tlcoke

FYI - Just spotted this on the Welcome to the DIS board.

BOARD DOWN TIME-- TONIGHT Dec 5
The site will be going down this evening at 10PM (EST) for some software upgrades. The down time is expected to last for several hours.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> The one and only - I can send you the recipe.



Thanks, but I can find the recipe online.  I just really wanted the soup!

I once had beer soup with blue cheese. Or was it blue cheese soup with beer?  hhmmm... I really llike blue cheese, but I don't really care for bitter beer. It was hard to eat.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> FYI - Just spotted this on the Welcome to the DIS board.
> 
> BOARD DOWN TIME-- TONIGHT Dec 5
> The site will be going down this evening at 10PM (EST) for some software upgrades. The down time is expected to last for several hours.



Time to pack.
Time to read.
Time to watch a movie.
Time to play Farmville.
Time to use your Wii.
TIme to sleep!


----------



## tlcoke

I just put in my request to suspend delivery of my Mail and Newspaper for next week.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I just put in my request to suspend delivery of my Mail and Newspaper for next week.




You must have a great packing check list!  
You are almost there!


----------



## mainegal

QUESTION: What are non-reactive pots? 

ANSWER:  A non-reactive pot is defined as one made of stainless steel, enameled aluminum (not regular aluminum because it is affected by acid) or anodized aluminum, such as Circulon or Kafflon. The anodized aluminum has gone through a hardening process that makes it nearly as hard as stainless steel. 

Source: Meat and Poultry Hotline, 800-535-4555. May 25, 2000.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I just put in my request to suspend delivery of my Mail and Newspaper for next week.



Thanks for the reminder.  I ALWAYS forget the hold mail thing 'til the last minute.


----------



## mainegal

mmmm.... supper time from the Catholic school Christmas fair.

Tourtière pie!

A tourtière is a meat pie originating from Quebec, usually made with ground pork and/or veal, or beef.

The good ladies make the pies and freeze them. I bought four.


----------



## georgemoe

Renysmom said:


> George..... Look...
> 
> The maker of the best-selling Flip Video(TM) family of camcorders - recently acquired by Cisco® - today announced the availability of FlipShare 5.0, the latest version of the acclaimed software pre-loaded on Flip Video camcorders and available as a download at no cost. The updated software greatly expands the video sharing options available to FlipShare users.* In addition to direct uploads to Facebook(TM) and online sharing through FlipShare.com, FlipShare now offers instant video sharing to mobile phones through the introduction of the FlipShare Mobile app for iPhone(TM), *Blackberry(TM) and Android(TM) devices. The latest FlipShare 5.0 software, announced today in conjunction with the new FlipShare TV, also enables sharing directly to the television. FlipShare 5.0 is compatible with all Flip Video camcorders and can be downloaded today at www.TheFlip.com/support. The mobile apps are available at no cost for select Blackberry, iPhone and Android mobile devices.
> 
> 
> Off to learn how... We are going to share video on FB Live from DAP  via my netbook once I learn how LOL....



Looks cool Kelly.  Walmart has the Flip UHD (like yours) for $150. I'm tempted but I'm trying to cut back on purchases. I have too many photo projects that need attending as well. A Flip vid will get me behind even more. I may have one for PCC 2.0 though.



chirurgeon said:


> George.  Hope and I are going to the sushi bar at the Poly before the party.  If you don't like sushi (Never had it myself, don't intend to get real sushi) you can order from the Kona menu.  I'm sure Hope would be happy to have you and Deb join us. Besides, you have never gone to MVMCP with all of your DIS pals.
> 
> Kim



Thanks for the offer Kim. We are still considering options to join everyone. 



mainegal said:


> mmmm.... supper time from the Catholic school Christmas fair.
> 
> Tourtière pie!
> 
> A tourtière is a meat pie originating from Quebec, usually made with ground pork and/or veal, or beef.
> 
> The good ladies make the pies and freeze them. I bought four.



Check with Nikki Bell. I'm pretty sure she has some Cool Whip for your pie Lyn.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Thanks for the offer Kim. We are still considering options to join everyone.



Awww.  . you know you want to come play with the cool kids . .


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> Looks cool Kelly.
> 
> 
> Check with Nikki Bell. I'm pretty sure she has some Cool Whip for your pie Lyn.




Cool Whip with meat pie? I don't think so!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> And a LOT of cash.  Those tini tiny bottles of Dasani and cans of soda were $4 each.  Can't even imagine how much the alcohol was.




It was $6. for beer and $7:50 for a mixed drink, which is pretty good since we are talking about disney here!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Have fun today!
> We are expecting 1-3 inches of SNOW



It was cool here this morning, and it rained for a bit however we did have a great day.
I have come down with a terrible headache so we are back here for a bit to rest before dinner.

Sorry to hear you are getting snow!


----------



## katscradle

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hey you competitive TSM playas.  My blog has some hints straight from the source at the end.
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/12/04/interview-with-toy-story-manias-award-winning-creative-team/



This is great Dave, I am listening now!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> It's still coming down Anne.



It pretty much stopped here - a couple of inches but roads are just wet - they could be problematic later though.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> It was cool here this morning, and it rained for a bit however we did have a great day.
> I have come down with a terrible headache so we are back here for a bit to rest before dinner.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are getting snow!



I hope that you feel better soon.

Where is dinner tonight?


----------



## spaddy

DH is putting all the stuff in the car now. We don't leaving until 10:30 tomorrow but he always packs too early. 

My throat is hurting. I hope it feels better by tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> It was cool here this morning, and it rained for a bit however we did have a great day.
> I have come down with a terrible headache so we are back here for a bit to rest before dinner.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are getting snow!



Wow - I have struggled with a headache all day as well.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> DH is putting all the stuff in the car now. We don't leaving until 10:30 tomorrow but he always packs too early.
> 
> My throat is hurting. I hope it feels better by tomorrow.



Try to get some sleep tonight, drink lots of liquids and have some good throat drops along.  Safe travels!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> The pin twisted inside my finger. I still may be able to play TSM. We'll see.



Don't push it, nothing is worth the finger not healing proper!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> It was cool here this morning, and it rained for a bit however we did have a great day.
> I have come down with a terrible headache so we are back here for a bit to rest before dinner.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are getting snow!



Sorry to hear about the headache Kat. started spitting snow here about noon today and has been a light snow / wet snow mix since. It just started to accumulate on the back deck and grass. Roads and walkways are still just wet. Hope you have a nice dinner.



spaddy said:


> DH is putting all the stuff in the car now. We don't leaving until 10:30 tomorrow but he always packs too early.
> 
> My throat is hurting. I hope it feels better by tomorrow.



Have a good trip tomorrow Anne and hope the throat feels better.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> I know this is posted somewhere but help me out here. Me & Alicia are now going to MVMCP on Sunday. Who else is going?



We are, all 5 of us! 
Glad your coming!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Cheddar Cheese Soup Recipe - original recipe came from the recipe thread on DISboards.
> 
> Cheddar Cheese Soup
> 
> ¼ lb smoked bacon, finely chopped
> 1 medium red onion, cut into ¼ inch pieces (I dice smaller)
> ½ cup finely chopped celery
> ½ cup finely chopped carrots
> 3 tbs. all-purpose flour
> 3 cups whole milk (I use ½ 2% and ½ heavy cream)
> 2 cups chicken stock
> 12oz. grated white cheddar cheese
> 3 dashes Tabasco
> ½ tsp Worcestershire sauce
> ½ cup Moosehead Canadian Ale, room temperature (I just use ale I can find)
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 1 tbs. finely sliced chives (I usually omit)
> 
> I find it easiest to finely chop the bacon by freezing it first.
> 
> Cook the bacon in a large heavy bottomed, non reactive soup pot over medium heat until wilted not browned.  (I try to lightly brown, I cant get it to brown like the recipe indicates.)  Add onions, celery and carrots; cook until translucent and bacon has crisped.  Sprinkle in flour and stir consistently for 2 minutes.  Stir in milk and stock a little at a time, blending well to ensure no lumps.  Bring to a boil, then cover and simmer for 15 minutes.
> 
> Remove from heat and whisk in cheese, Tabasco, Worcestershire and ale.  Season with salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Serve with your favorite bread and top with chopped chives.
> 
> 
> It is actually very easy.



Anne can you please pm this to me?


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Sorry to hear about the headache Kat. started spitting snow here about noon today and has been a light snow / wet snow mix since. It just started to accumulate on the back deck and grass. Roads and walkways are still just wet. Hope you have a nice dinner.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks George!
> Sorry to hear you are getting some of the white stuff.
> It was bound to happen sooner or later!


----------



## katscradle

Well caught up now, off for a nap!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Anne can you please pm this to me?



sure


----------



## fakereadhed

AnneR said:


> Cheddar Cheese Soup Recipe - original recipe came from the recipe thread on DISboards.
> 
> Cheddar Cheese Soup
> 
> ¼ lb smoked bacon, finely chopped
> 1 medium red onion, cut into ¼ inch pieces (I dice smaller)
> ½ cup finely chopped celery
> ½ cup finely chopped carrots
> 3 tbs. all-purpose flour
> 3 cups whole milk (I use ½ 2% and ½ heavy cream)
> 2 cups chicken stock
> 12oz. grated white cheddar cheese
> 3 dashes Tabasco
> ½ tsp Worcestershire sauce
> ½ cup Moosehead Canadian Ale, room temperature (I just use ale I can find)
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 1 tbs. finely sliced chives (I usually omit)
> 
> I find it easiest to finely chop the bacon by freezing it first.
> 
> Cook the bacon in a large heavy bottomed, non reactive soup pot over medium heat until wilted not browned.  (I try to lightly brown, I cant get it to brown like the recipe indicates.)  Add onions, celery and carrots; cook until translucent and bacon has crisped.  Sprinkle in flour and stir consistently for 2 minutes.  Stir in milk and stock a little at a time, blending well to ensure no lumps.  Bring to a boil, then cover and simmer for 15 minutes.
> 
> Remove from heat and whisk in cheese, Tabasco, Worcestershire and ale.  Season with salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Serve with your favorite bread and top with chopped chives.
> 
> 
> It is actually very easy.



Here's a video podcast of the recipe.
http://www.culinarydislight.com/Culinary_Dislight/Vidcast_SD/Entries/2009/10/27_Episode_2_-_Cheddar_Cheese_Soup.html


----------



## shellyminnie

Kat, did you get my message of FB about dinner Tuesday night?


----------



## katscradle

Ok here's an update from yesterday!
We stayed at our room for the afternoon and just relaxed.
Then we headed over to the Contempo Cafe for dinner.
Wow, was that place busy!
Anyway we order our food..
Grab your drinks, salads, desserts or whatever..
I find out you pay for it and they give you a pager for when your food is ready.
So here we have our drinks and desserts and are looking for a table....
People are sitting at tables with nothing and there are no tables available.
John is getting irked!!
So I see a woman stand up, I walk up and ask if she is leaving...
She says yes and we can have her table.
At this point I am all but sitting in a chair, the chair is pulled out and I am standing in front of it.
Then this man appears from out of who knows where and says this is his table and he has been waiting.
I say no these people were nice enough to give me their table.
At this point I was thinking of leaving!!!
He says it was not their table to give me!
Well now I am about to lose it, and see a picture of Jen in my mind and it is like I am rooted to the spot.
John steps in at this point and says to the man we are not leaving, and sits down.
The man looks at us and says you can't be serious!!
John looks at him and says yes we are and bye!
I did have a little giggle about this!

Now my question you who are following the thread.....
Were we wrong, would you have done the same thing?


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> sure




Thank you!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Kat, did you get my message of FB about dinner Tuesday night?




No, but I will check right now.


----------



## mainegal

We are getting some snow here in central Maine now. Very pretty, so far.

I hope everyone has good health for traveling and partying!


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Cheddar Cheese Soup Recipe - original recipe came from the recipe thread on DISboards.
> 
> Cheddar Cheese Soup
> 
> It is actually very easy.



Thanks for sharing, I am going to try this very soon


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Thanks for sharing, I am going to try this very soon



Enjoy!

I did not add but it makes enough to serve a family of four as the main entree.  The other thing we have found is that it does not reheat well.  It tends to separate.  But oh is it yummy!


----------



## Renysmom

mainegal said:


> Cool Whip with meat pie? I don't think so!



I thought everything went better with Cool Whip?


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  I ALWAYS forget the hold mail thing 'til the last minute.



No Problem Kathy, that is why I posted it to be a reminder to everyone..


----------



## Renysmom

Just thought I would pop in and say goodnight to everyone before the boards go down.

Very quiet evening here, I am working on my cruise photos, figure I should try to get through those before DAP and I bring home another thousand or so LOL..

Hopefully we will be able to all chat in the morning.  Good Luck with the upgrades Alex!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say goodnight to everyone before the boards go down.
> 
> Very quiet evening here, I am working on my cruise photos, figure I should try to get through those before DAP and I bring home another thousand or so LOL..
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to all chat in the morning.  Good Luck with the upgrades Alex!



Night Kelly - I made my shirts tonight and now I am watching Guy's Disney Celebration on Food Network.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Night Kelly - I made my shirts tonight and now I am watching Guy's Disney Celebration on Food Network.



Pictures???


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> I did not add but it makes enough to serve a family of four as the main entree.  The other thing we have found is that it does not reheat well.  It tends to separate.  But oh is it yummy!



This recipe would be a problem for me. We are a "family of two", and I am the only one who would appreciate cheese soup. (He would rather have his Molson straight, preferable in New Brunswick, Canada!)  

The solution - I need to have lunch at Le Cellier! I am sure someone will join me there next December.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Pictures???



I can only do with my phone and I have not had service in the house all day.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Night Kelly - I made my shirts tonight and now I am watching Guy's Disney Celebration on Food Network.



This post is worthless without pictures! C'mon woman! Let's see some pics!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> This recipe would be a problem for me. We are a "family of two", and I am the only one who would appreciate cheese soup. (He would rather have his Molson straight, preferable in New Brunswick, Canada!)
> 
> The solution - I need to have lunch at Le Cellier! I am sure someone will join me there next December.



or a PARTY!!!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> This post is worthless without pictures! C'mon woman! Let's see some pics!



You make me spill my guts -

we can't find a single cable for a camera to download pictures so my only option is my phone.  I have been trying to post FB pictures all day - no service in the house today.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> You make me spill my guts -
> 
> we can't find a single cable for a camera to download pictures so my only option is my phone.  I have been trying to post FB pictures all day - no service in the house today.



do you have a memory card reader on your computer or printer?

thanks for the soup recipe! I'm def. going to try that.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> do you have a memory card reader on your computer or printer?
> 
> thanks for the soup recipe! I'm def. going to try that.



No 

The soup is really easy.


----------



## Annette_VA

Wow, I'm the first one to post today!  

Morning folks!!!

*Only 4 more days *


----------



## spaddy

Good morning everyone. I was up half the night but my throat is feelin a
little bit better. I still have a fever so I guess off to the clinic this morning as soon as it opens.  Hopefully they will give me some medicine. 

On a better note, I am going to wdw today.


----------



## AnneR

Morning!

I have been up -  hoping if I don't turn lights on, etc I would fall back to sleep.  I finally gave up.

Anne - I hope you are able to get that medicine.  Safe travels.


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> Good morning everyone. I was up half the night but my throat is feelin a
> little bit better. I still have a fever so I guess off to the clinic this morning as soon as it opens.  Hopefully they will give me some medicine.
> 
> On a better note, I am going to wdw today.



Hope you feel better Anne - travel safely!!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
We had an enjoyable dinner at the GF last night, just the counter service, but boy was it good. 
This morning we are off to CM for breakfast.
Then we are going to do MK this morning, and Epcot this afternoon.
Have a great day! 
Anne hope you get something to make you feel better.


----------



## OKW Lover

Good morning all.  I tried posting earlier, but the boards were still down.  

We got a light dusting of snow overnight and the temp is 30 here in Plymouth right now.  But the forecast for Thursday, when we get on the plane to MCO, is looking good so we shouldn't have any flight difficulties.


----------



## firsttimemom

Major hiccup in our DAP plans here. A couple days ago I noticed some slight hip pain when I rotated my leg. I've been running on my treadmill 3x/week and have ONE run left to finish a 10 week training program (Becoming a One Hour Runner). I did 40 min yesterday and it was slightly achey last night. 

Fast forward to this morning and I can barely walk. I get shooting pains when I rotate my leg even slightly. I think it's a lovely case of bursitis so I'm going to have to call the doc on mon and see if I can get some help. In the meantime I'm sucking down the Aleve and sitting on a heating pad.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Major hiccup in our DAP plans here. A couple days ago I noticed some slight hip pain when I rotated my leg. I've been running on my treadmill 3x/week and have ONE run left to finish a 10 week training program (Becoming a One Hour Runner). I did 40 min yesterday and it was slightly achey last night.
> 
> Fast forward to this morning and I can barely walk. I get shooting pains when I rotate my leg even slightly. I think it's a lovely case of bursitis so I'm going to have to call the doc on mon and see if I can get some help. In the meantime I'm sucking down the Aleve and sitting on a heating pad.



Liz- I hope you are able to recover from what ever is going on with your hip quickly.

But if needed, I was the wheelchair pusher of choice for my daughter in October.  Of course that could be because he uncles love to torment her and used the wheelchair as a torture device with her.  She loved it by the way.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good morning everyone! I'm leaving today...and still I need to pack. Just haven't had time. I'm leaving the house at 12:30 today and won't be back til the 15th. Kind of sad. Okay alot sad. DH is very sad.  

See you all in a few days. Have safe trips down! I'm off to print the boarding pass, pack , and a few other things.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm leaving today...and still I need to pack. Just haven't had time. I'm leaving the house at 12:30 today and won't be back til the 15th. Kind of sad. Okay alot sad. DH is very sad.
> 
> See you all in a few days. Have safe trips down! I'm off to print the boarding pass, pack , and a few other things.



Safe travels!


----------



## Minnie Lor

firsttimemom said:


> Major hiccup in our DAP plans here. A couple days ago I noticed some slight hip pain when I rotated my leg. I've been running on my treadmill 3x/week and have ONE run left to finish a 10 week training program (Becoming a One Hour Runner). I did 40 min yesterday and it was slightly achey last night.
> 
> Fast forward to this morning and I can barely walk. I get shooting pains when I rotate my leg even slightly. I think it's a lovely case of bursitis so I'm going to have to call the doc on mon and see if I can get some help. In the meantime I'm sucking down the Aleve and sitting on a heating pad.



I hope it's just inflamed and that the pain will go away in a couple of days. Take it very easy and baby it. Good luck at the doctor's.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Safe travels!



Thanks Anne. I'm not feeling the  yet. Too much to do, sad about leaving my loved ones, worried about the freezing ice on the roads overnight and my drive to airport at 5 am on those icy roads.


----------



## BilltM

Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm leaving today...and still I need to pack. Just haven't had time. I'm leaving the house at 12:30 today and won't be back til the 15th. Kind of sad. Okay alot sad. DH is very sad.
> 
> See you all in a few days. Have safe trips down! I'm off to print the boarding pass, pack , and a few other things.



See you at the POP on Thursday.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Thanks Anne. I'm not feeling the  yet. Too much to do, sad about leaving my loved ones, worried about the freezing ice on the roads overnight and my drive to airport at 5 am on those icy roads.





Take your time driving, hopefully you will see the sun today that we are having.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone. 

Not much at all in the way of snow. I'm lucky if we have 2".  But the news coverage rode it for 24 hours like a wave.  

Katherine glad you had a nice dinner last night and enjoy MK/Ep today. See you in a few days.

Anne - Get better and travel safe today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## OKW Lover

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Not much at all in the way of snow. I'm lucky if we have 2".  But the news coverage rode it for 24 hours like a wave.



We got just a dusting here in Plymouth.  I think the news outlets were looking for an excuse to use the crisis music.


----------



## firsttimemom

Minnie Lor said:


> Thanks Anne. I'm not feeling the  yet. Too much to do, sad about leaving my loved ones, worried about the freezing ice on the roads overnight and my drive to airport at 5 am on those icy roads.



the good news is that the roads won't be crowded that early so if you take it nice and sloooow you should be OK. 

Travel safely!


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Not much at all in the way of snow. I'm lucky if we have 2".  But the news coverage rode it for 24 hours like a wave.
> 
> Katherine glad you had a nice dinner last night and enjoy MK/Ep today. See you in a few days.
> 
> Anne - Get better and travel safe today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.





OKW Lover said:


> We got just a dusting here in Plymouth.  I think the news outlets were looking for an excuse to use the crisis music.



Mornin' guys. We got 4 inches of snow. It was really wet and froze overnight.  It's a nice day today though, so I think it will melt.


----------



## safetymom

Ugh snow!  Stay safe and warm everyone!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' guys. We got 4 inches of snow. It was really wet and froze overnight.  It's a nice day today though, so I think it will melt.



We had that yesterday.  Turned into a great day.

What is up with all the girls wanting to harvest each others eggs?  Sounds so 3rd world.


----------



## WebmasterMike

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Not much at all in the way of snow. I'm lucky if we have 2".  But the news coverage rode it for 24 hours like a wave.
> 
> Katherine glad you had a nice dinner last night and enjoy MK/Ep today. See you in a few days.
> 
> Anne - Get better and travel safe today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.



It might as as well been a hurricane down here the way the news was covering it.  "Record Snow Fall!  / Do not go to work / Black Ice / Texas has a ***** house in it (wait that was from a musical)"


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> You make me spill my guts -
> 
> we can't find a single cable for a camera to download pictures so my only option is my phone.  I have been trying to post FB pictures all day - no service in the house today.



Anne - 

You should never hook your camera to your computer anyway.  If there is a power surge while it is hooked up it can ruin your camera.  Stop by Besy Buy and tell them you want a USB Card Reader.  I suggest  a scan disk model, the one I have sits on a stand but it also portable so I can take it on trips. A good one (around $20+) is what you want, don't get a cheap one, it can hurt your cards.


----------



## Renysmom

firsttimemom said:


> Major hiccup in our DAP plans here. A couple days ago I noticed some slight hip pain when I rotated my leg. I've been running on my treadmill 3x/week and have ONE run left to finish a 10 week training program (Becoming a One Hour Runner). I did 40 min yesterday and it was slightly achey last night.
> 
> Fast forward to this morning and I can barely walk. I get shooting pains when I rotate my leg even slightly. I think it's a lovely case of bursitis so I'm going to have to call the doc on mon and see if I can get some help. In the meantime I'm sucking down the Aleve and sitting on a heating pad.



oh Liz, I hope it is nothing serious and that all you need is a few days rest. Fingers are crossed.





Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm leaving today...and still I need to pack. Just haven't had time. I'm leaving the house at 12:30 today and won't be back til the 15th. Kind of sad. Okay alot sad. DH is very sad.
> 
> See you all in a few days. Have safe trips down! I'm off to print the boarding pass, pack , and a few other things.



Travel safely, see you Thursday


----------



## Renysmom

Hey Everyone....

I am going to WDW this week.. 

  

DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP DAP


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> Somewhere along the way on this thread I posted about our unique Christmas cards - even posted a couple of samples - and some of you asked to see the 2009 version once it was unveiled. (If we're Facebook friends, you can see the whole collection from 1993 to 2009.)
> 
> Here we are --- the moment our 2009 Christmas card is revealed "to the masses"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The message inside is:
> *"Triple dog dare ya" to have a Merry Christmas!
> Phillip and Dodie 2009*



Dodie. I so want one of those cards in my mailbox.  I am extremely impressed.




AnneR said:


> Thanks Tracey - I suspect if I can give this away that is what I will end up doing.  I am going to price a long weekend but not sure if it will work - I have the 45% Passholder discount - I checked MLK weekend and the cheapest I could find was AKL for $900, 5 nights I think - great price but not in my budget right now.



We'll be there MLK weekend.  Keep checking since things tend to open up at the last minute that weekend.



Launchpad11B said:


> Not much for me George. I've had a setback with the finger. Alicia and Jennie have some domestic plans around the house. Tomorrow I'm taking Jennie to see 2012. Weather sucks here as well but no snow. If you and Deb decide to go to MVMCP with us on Sunday, I can save you quite a bit of money on your tickets with my military discount. Let me Know what you decide.



Hope everythings OK with the finger. I had a similar setback with my hand surgery a few years ago.  Like you I use my hands to do my job and it was really 4-5 months before I was completely normal.



Minnie Lor said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm leaving today...and still I need to pack. Just haven't had time. I'm leaving the house at 12:30 today and won't be back til the 15th. Kind of sad. Okay alot sad. DH is very sad.
> 
> See you all in a few days. Have safe trips down! I'm off to print the boarding pass, pack , and a few other things.



Have a great trip.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Anne -
> 
> You should never hook your camera to your computer anyway.  If there is a power surge while it is hooked up it can ruin your camera.  Stop by Besy Buy and tell them you want a USB Card Reader.  I suggest  a scan disk model, the one I have sits on a stand but it also portable so I can take it on trips. A good one (around $20+) is what you want, don't get a cheap one, it can hurt your cards.



I guess its a good thing I can't find my camera cables

I will have to look into this at some point.


----------



## Renysmom

k5jmh said:


> We had that yesterday.  Turned into a great day.
> 
> What is up with all the girls wanting to harvest each others eggs?  Sounds so 3rd world.


----------



## sshaw10060

Sorry about the long multiquote above.  This is the first time I have checked the boards since Friday afternoon.  Issues at work hav exploded and are sucking every minute of my time not dedicated to family or Christmas decorating.  We have vowed not to go to bed tonight until all Christmas decorating is finished.

I am in the office this morning getting ready for a talk I have in 30 minutes and my trip to Austin on Tuesday. Then I am heading home to decorate like a mad man.  The outside decorations look great with the 2" of snow we got last night.

I'll try to check in later.  

George, hope todays game goes better than last weeks. Go Pats! Squish the fish!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Thanks Tracey - I suspect if I can give this away that is what I will end up doing.  I am going to price a long weekend but not sure if it will work - I have the 45% Passholder discount - I checked MLK weekend and the cheapest I could find was AKL for $900, 5 nights I think - great price but not in my budget right now.



there are good general public discounts out then, too, which might have different availabilities.

We will be there 1/21-27


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> Sorry about the long multiquote above.  This is the first time I have checked the boards since Friday afternoon.  Issues at work hav exploded and are sucking every minute of my time not dedicated to family or Christmas decorating.  We have vowed not to go to bed tonight until all Christmas decorating is finished.
> 
> I am in the office this morning getting ready for a talk I have in 30 minutes and my trip to Austin on Tuesday. Then I am heading home to decorate like a mad man.  The outside decorations look great with the 2" of snow we got last night.
> 
> I'll try to check in later.
> 
> George, hope todays game goes better than last weeks. Go Pats! Squish the fish!



Scott I hope things calm down for you soon.  Can' wait to see the pictures of  the decorations with snow.  You took some didn't you??


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> there are good general public discounts out then, too, which might have different availabilities.
> 
> We will be there 1/21-27



I checked yesterday morning - only deluxe at this point.  Airfare is high as well.  We would be looking at the 14 - 19.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Mornin' guys. We got 4 inches of snow. It was really wet and froze overnight.  It's a nice day today though, so I think it will melt.



Wet here as well. I'm at least going to clear off the grill. Never know when I might need to fire it up. 



k5jmh said:


> What is up with all the girls wanting to harvest each others eggs?  Sounds so 3rd world.



The Omellette Coven?  



sshaw10060 said:


> George, hope todays game goes better than last weeks. Go Pats! Squish the fish!



Agreed Scott. At this point the Pats need to get down to business. Gotta respect Miami especially at home. I expect this to be a close game. D needs to prove themselves.


----------



## AnneR

I always forget how crazy this time of the year can be.  I am trying to finish up a couple of things around the house - cleaning in preparation for DAP.  AND am getting ready to go to Chevy Chase (close to DC) to have lunch with a cousin.  This cousin is one of the few local links to my father's family.  They grew up together in New York, she is now in her 80's and does not get around much.  

I still have laundry, baking and more cleaning to do but visiting family is still important.


----------



## WebmasterMike

georgemoe said:


> *The Omellette Coven*?



That is great George!  I am rolling!


----------



## scarlett873

k5jmh said:


> That is great George!  I am rolling!



Quit egging him on....


----------



## scarlett873

k5jmh said:


> It might as as well been a hurricane down here the way the news was covering it.  "Record Snow Fall!  / Do not go to work / Black Ice / Texas has a ***** house in it (wait that was from a musical)"



Lord have mercy on our souls!








I loved that movie...


----------



## scarlett873

Did I kill the thread?


----------



## DisneyKevin

k5jmh said:


> It might as as well been a hurricane down here the way the news was covering it.  "Record Snow Fall!  / Do not go to work / Black Ice / Texas has a ***** house in it (wait that was from a musical)"



You crack me up.

Someday....ask me about the story that goes along with that musical on Broadway.

I cant tell it here. The title alone gets ***** out. The story would be unintelligible


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> The Omellette Coven?



 Love it George!


----------



## MinnieGarden

k5jmh said:


> That is great George!  I am rolling!



  Ya'll are killing me!  See everyone soon!


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## DVCsince02

k5jmh said:


> We had that yesterday.  Turned into a great day.
> 
> What is up with all the girls wanting to harvest each others eggs?  Sounds so 3rd world.





georgemoe said:


> The Omellette Coven?





k5jmh said:


> That is great George!  I am rolling!





scarlett873 said:


> Quit egging him on....




What's going to happen to our chickens while we are gone?


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> What's going to happen to our chickens while we are gone?



SSR has free internet for DVC. Just sayin'


----------



## WebmasterMike

scarlett873 said:


> Lord have mercy on our souls!
> 
> 
> I loved that movie...



What is funny is that they added different songs when they made the movie.   Dolly Parton's songs,_ I Will Always Love You_ and _Sneakin' Around_, were not in the musical.


----------



## fakereadhed

AnneR said:


> I always forget how crazy this time of the year can be.  I am trying to finish up a couple of things around the house - cleaning in preparation for DAP.



I am in pre-vacation cleaning mode too. DH always asks if I'm not coming back when I start deep cleaning. He's so silly! I'm cleaning because I am coming back. If I wasn't I wouldn't care! 

I am only leaving DH and DD16 behind so they shouldn't be too messy while I'm gone. It is just really non-magical coming home to a dirty house.


----------



## spaddy

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. They gave me an antibotic today even though the rapid strep test was negative. They said with my recent exposure it would be best. We are at the airport now.  Plane takes off in 45 minutes. 



katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> We had an enjoyable dinner at the GF last night, just the counter service, but boy was it good.
> This morning we are off to CM for breakfast.
> Then we are going to do MK this morning, and Epcot this afternoon.
> Have a great day!
> Anne hope you get something to make you feel better.




Warm up Chef Mickey's for us. We are havig dinner there tonight. My throat is at least feeling well enough to eat.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Sorry gang - have to close this thread and start a new one.

John


----------

